# exotic genetix



## toaster struedel (Sep 30, 2015)

anyone know when they will be dropping their next batch of seeds?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 1, 2015)

toaster struedel said:


> anyone know when they will be dropping their next batch of seeds?


Soon...
As of one week ago.. Exotic posted this on Instagram...

*exoticgenetixSorry for the absence folks, we've just been trying our hardest to get this dessert menu finished up and ready to go. I can officially say the end is near though. Stay tuned as this new and rerelease gear is some of the most anticipated to date. Here's a sneak peak..... 
Banana Cream 
Blackberry Cream
Orange Cream
Cherry Cream Pie
Double Stuffed 
Pink Extreme Cream 
Lemon Meringue 
Grease Monkey
*
I would love to grab some more of his gear. I have a wonderful cutting of his Starfighter going from his Starfighter F2s he released in the beginning. I really want the Green Ribbon BX, and the Gutbusters. But with so many wants in the seed department and so many good genetics currently going... and seeds still to go through.. I never ended up picking those two packs up. Will definitely be interesting to see the lineages and stories that go along with the new releases as well as grow and shows from the most recent one. Exotic has really come out with some impressive work and that dessert menu list makes me drool a little..

I know the Cherry Cream Pie is Cherry Pie x Cookies & Cream..
&
Cookies and Cream is Mystery Cookies x Starfighter F2

Wonder what the Orange Cream and Double Stuffed is? Maybe Double Stuffed is a Cookies & Cream F2?

Time shall tell!!

I was debating since I have such an awesome pheno of the Starfighter F2 of possibly doing a little breeding experiment with her and nutting her with some pollen. Maybe even doing a colloidal silver project and making some fems just for fun this winter. Who knows.

Excited about the future tho and what Exotic brings to the table!


----------



## hyroot (Oct 2, 2015)

I have their dark side of the moon and mint chocolate chip. Both super frosty big yielders. The mint chocolate chip is very tasty.


I also have seedlings in party cups of gut buster (cookies & cream x kimbo kush) I paid full price for that one. I think it was a tester. It's not on their menu nor their ig. I only got 4 out of 11 to sprout. 1 is super retarded. So I don't think that one will be released.

I do want to grab some kimbo. They were just out of kimbo when I grabbed the gb


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 2, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I have their dark side of the moon and mint chocolate chip. Both super frosty big yielders. The mint chocolate chip is very tasty.
> 
> 
> I also have seedlings in party cups of gut buster (cookies & cream x kimbo kush) I paid full price for that one. I think it was a tester. It's not on their menu nor their ig. I only got 4 out of 11 to sprout. 1 is super retarded. So I don't think that one will be released.
> ...


The Dark Side of the Moon looked very alluring to me. I would have had a hard time choosing between that one and the Green Ribbon BX if I had a choice between the two. 

I probably would have went with the Green Ribbon BX mostly because I know that the yields on that one would be monstrous and it would still produce high quality top notch smoke. Although the Dark Side of the moon using Green Ribbon BX as the father.. would likely produce some chunky phenos as well. I've seen the Green Ribbon they use in the Pacific Northwest and it is a very impressive looking plant. I would kill for a cut of that.

Gutbuster looks like it'd be fun.. as does Kimbo Kush. I would love to run all of these. I could have chosen to pop/run something different this time and do a pheno hunt from anything I wanted when I cracked some seeds a month ago.. and I did. I chose Cheshire Kush (Las Vegas Purple Kush x Gobbstopper) from Alphakronik Genes the minute he dropped those.. as I consider Jay, Mr Alphakronik a good friend and I like to support breeders who are there for their customers. I have always gotten along with Exotic and liked him quite a bit.. but haven't spoken to him in nearly 2 years. I am sure he is really busy with his new found success. I don't see him on forums anymore.. at least not the ones I am on.

So I grabbed a hundred bucks and sent it out for some Cheshire Kush beans.. got a killer freebie along with it.. a pack of Alice.. Snowdawg BX x Gobbstopper. This is also a new release from Alphakronik. I really like to support the West Coast and especially the Pacific Northwest Breeders... Bodhi, Alphakronik, Greenbeanz, RedEyedNReady, I always keep my eyes peeled for their drops. 

So the Cheshire Kush pack.. the entire pack went Kerplunk.. popped em all..as well as a few Snozzberry. My goal here is to find a worthy purple keeper to run on permanent status to add to my collection of ladies here that I have in the stable. I would love to find a nice short dense little plant that has chunky purple buds that have the same grapey aroma as the old Jackpot Royale I ran before.. but hopefully something a little more dense and the nugs be more Kush like in appearance.. I think this one might have potential. 

Would love to see your grow. Do you have a thread where you are running these?


----------



## bloodstone (Oct 2, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> Soon...
> As of one week ago.. Exotic posted this on Instagram...
> 
> *exoticgenetixSorry for the absence folks, we've just been trying our hardest to get this dessert menu finished up and ready to go. I can officially say the end is near though. Stay tuned as this new and rerelease gear is some of the most anticipated to date. Here's a sneak peak.....
> ...





MonsterDrank said:


> Soon...
> As of one week ago.. Exotic posted this on Instagram...
> 
> *exoticgenetixSorry for the absence folks, we've just been trying our hardest to get this dessert menu finished up and ready to go. I can officially say the end is near though. Stay tuned as this new and rerelease gear is some of the most anticipated to date. Here's a sneak peak.....
> ...


The Orange Cream is Orange Valley OG (818 SFV x Agent Orange), and the double stuffed is Platinum White x ? maybe c&c, not sure on it's lineage but it won 10th place at Seattle htcc 2014 in the medical indica category.


----------



## gabechihua (Oct 2, 2015)

Was scoping out Dark Side of the Moon a couple of hours ago and being as I like word play when it comes to crossing strains I was thinking this strain would be a nice match up to those Apollo 11 beans I picked up a while back. The chosen name would be Moon Landing. I took a smoke break, and when I came back to my computer Pandora was playing Time while the screen was still displaying Dark Side of the Moon. Looks like time was trying to tell me something, I guess I'm gonna have to pick up some beans.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 2, 2015)

bloodstone said:


> The Orange Cream is Orange Valley OG (818 SFV x Agent Orange)


Nice! Sounds great. I have a couple of strains going now that are kushy with either orange diesel or agent orange in their lineage. I've run Agent Orange a few times. It's fantastic tasting/smelling stuff.



gabechihua said:


> Was scoping out Dark Side of the Moon a couple of hours ago and being as I like word play when it comes to crossing strains I was thinking this strain would be a nice match up to those Apollo 11 beans I picked up a while back...



If you can find Dark Side of the Moon in Stock. I haven't seen that one available anywhere. If you do however.. shoot me a PM..let me know. lol


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 2, 2015)

My god man.. the choc cov'd strawberries I have at 40 days now (2 weeks to go)
is a winner in every category. big buds, easy grow, insane terps, insane frost... smoke test to come, but hey.
I also have dsotm and cherry cream pie which ill do next time...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2015)

whats u with green ribbon, anyone running it?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> whats u with green ribbon, anyone running it?


It's said to be... 
Green Ribbon = Green Crack x (Afgooey x Trainwreck)

I can't get it here.. I rely on friends to supply cuts but living in the Northeast is a b*tch when it comes to wanting to get your hands on specific elites.. sometimes I get lucky.

It's supposed to produce big solid colas with good dense buds.. a good yielder with excellent trichome production and potency to boot that finishes fast...8-9 weeks. The photos I saw of the guys running it in a SCROG setup on the westcoast were pulling out these colas that would make any cash cropper drool. I think that's great that Ex created a BX.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2015)

i meant the bx, im with you on being on the east with no access to cones. shit blows...


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i meant the bx, im with you on being on the east with no access to cones. shit blows...



Ohhhh... well I wanted to grab it.. but I just came back online after taking a 2 year break from growing.. I've only been up and running about a month now.. this is a new place here I settled into so I had to have an electrician come over and help me wire up my lighting controller.. bought all new gear.. spent close to $2k on the grow room this month.. and then I did buy a pack of seeds.. not because I needed them but because Alphakronik dropped his Cheshire Kush and I went crazy nuts when I saw the lineage.. so I said to myself.. I gotta push pause for a minute on the seed spending. lol

Lucky me tho.. my good friend Jay, Mr Alphakronik hooked me up with a free 10 pack of Alice (Snowdawg x Gobbstopper). I'm currently also running his Snozzberry (Urkle x Snowdawg).. the lineages between Snozzberry and Alice are similar and different at the sametime =p both with a Snowdawg parent.. but one using an Urkle Mother and the other using an Urkle x Sin City Kush Father. The possibilities for crazy purple phenos in those crosses definitely excites me. I have 10 Cheshire Kush and 6 Snozzberry in Veg as we speak =) Snowdawg aka Supersnowdawg is a chemdog strain that is absolutely phenomenal. Very, very good pot. It was also used in TGA's Spacedawg cross. I ran the Snowdawg BX years ago and came up with crazy limey fuely diesel like in your face phenos that were really hazy and potency was super high. Not sure how that would combine with a plant like Urkle or Gobbstopper but we are about to find out.. I have 16 of them all under the lights and ready for action.

I want those BX more than any pack out there right now to be perfectly honest with you. I'm a seed fiend.. have a seed fridge and have mason jars filled with seeds all packed up and professionally safely stored that will last decades. So seeds aren't a priority right now per say..

But luckily.. I don't think many realize how special that pack really is. So I am just gonna wait a little bit and if its for sale in a month or so.. I might splurge and grab it. I probably shouldn't even be talking about it on here. Luckily I tend to ramble on sometimes, so chances are low anyone is even reading this.

I have friends that have run the Green Ribbon Clone in the past.. but I don't know anyone who has grabbed the Exotic Green Ribbon BX. I probably will tho. If I wasn't out of work for 2 weeks recovering from some medical surgery thing.. I would have already grabbed it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2015)

love what alpha does! that snodog sounds great! i guess ill just have to run the ribbon bx and do a journal maybe. i need some good trainwreck crosses.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> love what alpha does! that snodog sounds great! i guess ill just have to run the ribbon bx and do a journal maybe. i need some good trainwreck crosses.


Alphakronik, Subcool, and Bodhi are my 3 favorite seedmakers/breeders.. i want to put Exotic on that list but I haven't run enough of his stuff to do that yet. nor am I in regular contact with the man or that circle anymore.

Besides the quality of the plants you get from those 3 breeders that I just mentioned.. there was always a connection I felt I had to each of them with their top notch customer service and them just plain being friendly. All 3 have hooked me up in some way or another with free gear or testers or promos or a combination of things.. as well as enlightened me on some aspect with knowledge and or tales of their experiences. These things are priceless and it not something you see most breeders going out of their way to do today.

If you want a good trainwreck cross.. TIMEWRECK!!! It is phenomenal! I have the Chernobyl Golden Ticket cut which is Bloodwreck x JTR... and it's absolutely amazing smoke but is not a great yielding plant.. and I've run Chernobyl from seed.. as well as experienced a couple of Arcata Trainwreck crosses.. but nothing was as much fun and productive yield wise and bag appeal wise too.. as that f*cking Timewreck. That cross is sick.. sick, sick, sick! I would run it again in a heartbeat. You get huge ass Apollo spear shaped buds that are massive.. and some of the phenos just reak! Hard to describe but if you took an orange, shoved it in a dead skunks ass, and let it sit in the sun all day long to roast on the pavement and then removed said orange and there was some bud inside.. it would be that stanky danky Timewreck I was referring to. Just foul but in a good way.. but that pheno isn't dominant in the pack.. I only had 1 like that, one that was close to like that.. and the others were more citrus/fruity.. you get a good variety of smells and flavor but there are some real special ones in there. The super stanky one was the largest yielding, tallest one too. My favorite.. man I wish I had kept that one.

My favorite strains from Jay aka Alphakronik were Jackpot Royale, Bandana, and Snowdawg BX which is no longer being made so I would be looking at his Snowdawg 2. But then again with all these new crosses he has dropped.. there's so much fun on that menu.. literally just a month ago or so.. he added a ton of new work on his website. Drops happening left and right. Luckily for us, the little people.. lol... now a days good seeds are so easy to get. Easier than ever before.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2015)

iv considered timewreck. as well as the locomotion. timewreck gets alot of good reviews. have you ever ran the tw cut?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> iv considered timewreck. as well as the locomotion. timewreck gets alot of good reviews. have you ever ran the tw cut?


No I have not run TW on it's own but i have smoked it.. and I thought the same thing regarding the locomotion but the reviews/tests I saw led me to believe that I would still be happier with the performance of Timewreck over Locomotion based on structure/density/yield.  The Locomotion can get big.. but Timewreck from what I hear seems to be a better performing plant. Also the Arcata Trainwreck is known to be a true bisexual. The bloodwreck used in Timewreck and similar crosses from that breeder have not been known to have any issues with male preflowers to my knowledge.. me nor any of my friends have ever had problems like that with the bloodwreck crosses... and it is very mold/mildew resistant which if you've ever experienced powdery mildew before (it sucks) it's nice to know that if you have a keeper like the Timewreck you'll have less issues with that or any fungus.

I know we are real off topic here..

But have you ever run any of them? Chernobyl.. Dr Who.. or Qrazy Train? Anything like that? Definitely should if you haven't. The experience alone.. I don't ever say it if I don't mean it.. and I mean it.. one of the best grows I've ever had... in terms of just overall crushing the performance in every category.. yield, taste/smell/bag appeal , overall structure, finishing time was average which is still good, potency, frost..just a great strain.

They just really knocked it outta the park with Timewreck. It makes sense tho. Two great parents.. Bloodwreck crossed with Vortex. Vortex = Apollo 13 (one of my favorite strains) x Space Queen.. those are some stellar genetics right there. It's the kind of weed dreams are made of. lol.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2015)

iv only run ace of spades from tga, which was great. i think i have some friends running chernobyl, ill have to hit them up lol id like to try that lime slurpee!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> iv only run ace of spades from tga, which was great. i think i have some friends running chernobyl, ill have to hit them up lol id like to try that lime slurpee!


Grab a 5 pack. I've gotten lime every time in probably 7 fems over the years. Some reek louder than others, but it's always been lime for me, including the frosty girl 2 weeks away from finish.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 4, 2015)

Lime Skunk (3 phenos) come down manana.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 4, 2015)

LOL...

This thread got derailed quickly.. way off topic. I can't help but feel slightly at fault.

I did however think I would help out by posting a seed drop menu I stumbled across Re: *EXOTIC GENETIX* and the next anticipated drop

*




*​
it's a graphic/promotional image showing some of Exotic's new releases.. a pre-release list taken from a seedbank online.

Now I have very little familiarity with this seedbank in particular.. I know nothing about them.. so I chopped off the bottom part of the image showing their name and URL.. but their promotional image does show lineage/genetic information, sale pricing, date of release is supposed to be 10/10/15....for the upcoming "Dessert Menu" Seed Drop.. but like I said... I don't know anything about these guys.. so I am not recommending anyone do anything but take the information from the photo as educational.. I can't and don't vouch for these guys who I do not know. That is why I didn't post any link or name of the company I'm unfamiliar with. Still cool to see a promo for the drop posted tho.


----------



## gabechihua (Oct 25, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> If you can find Dark Side of the Moon in Stock. I haven't seen that one available anywhere. If you do however.. shoot me a PM..let me know. lol


Found that Dark Side of the Moon for you.

http://www.manchesterseedbank.com/store/exotic-genetix/exotic-genetix-dark-side-of-the-moon.html


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks bro!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> LOL...
> 
> This thread got derailed quickly.. way off topic. I can't help but feel slightly at fault.
> 
> ...


This is my current collection. I too want to grab some of those Green Ribbon BX . And Dark Side of the Moon, but much like you I have plenty packed away at this point for a rainy day.

Sorry if I fckt up any convo here.

710 Genetics: AK-107, Cheese
Auto Seeds: Auto Pounder with Cheese, Auto Chemdog
Blimburn Seeds: Orka
Bodhi Seeds: Synergy, Buddhas Hand
Cali Connection Seeds: Jupiter OG, Louis VIII OG
CH9 Seeds: Black Widow x Blue Lemon Thai
Connoisseur Genetics: Rainbow Jones, Cheese and Chong
Dinafem: OG Kush Auto, Blue Widow, White Widow, White Widow Auto
G13 Labs: Chocolate Heaven
Gage Green Genetics: Irie OG, Aloha Grape Stomper, Mindscape, Good Ideas
Greenman Organics: Moonrocker F2, Black Malawi, Black Rhino, Copper Rhino, Deep Chunk IBL, Shoji OG
HSO: Bubba Kush, Purple Trainwreck, Green Crack, Blue Dream, 707 Headband
Karma Genetics: 24k White Gold, Wheres My Bike, White Snake, Karma OG, Headbanger, AG13 x Biker, White TangHaze Outerspace
Mandala Seeds: Kalichakra
Medicann Seeds: Blue Mountain Durban, Mazarri Grape
Mr Nice: NL5 x Skunk
Nirvana Seeds: Wonder Woman
Norstar Genetics: Bubba Fresh, Sugar Kiss
Rare Dankness: Flo OG, Scotts OG, Ghost of Lee Roy
Reserva Privada: Tangie
Sincity Seeds: Sinfully Sour
TGA: Chernobyl, Dr Who, Conspiracy Kush, Quantum Kush, Sonic Screwdriver
Top Tao Seeds: Outdoor Tao Mix
World of Seeds: Pakistan Valley, Wild Thailand, South Africa Kwazulu
Local Regional: Vietnamese, Laos, Cambodian, Thai
Pollen: Conspiracy Kush, Chernobyl
Stay high - FTW


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2015)

American Beauty


----------



## futant (Nov 5, 2015)

Did anyone run Christmas cookies? That is the one I was interested in.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 7, 2015)

doest seem like a lot of people grow their stuff. They sell out fast. I went a little nuts during the last drop and snagged grease monkey, pink, orange cream, banana cream, double stuff, and kimbo kush. All had 11 seeds, except KK, there were 16 in that pack. Already started 4 grease monkeys, having a hard time deciding whats next.....need to pop some more this week.


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2015)

eastcoastled said:


> doest seem like a lot of people grow their stuff. They sell out fast. I went a little nuts during the last drop and snagged grease monkey, pink, orange cream, banana cream, double stuff, and kimbo kush. All had 11 seeds, except KK, there were 16 in that pack. Already started 4 grease monkeys, having a hard time deciding whats next.....need to pop some more this week.


I missed the pink,you should pop them..banana cream sounds fire also.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> I missed the pink,you should pop them..banana cream sounds fire also.


Thanks, those were the two at the top of my list. I think i may go pink based on supposedly better yields, and it seems to have the most dominant starfighter genetics of anything they offer. Probably my best chance at finding something special.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 7, 2015)

@genuity, you can still get the pink. seedsherenow still has it on the desert menu.....thats where i got mine after ngr sold out. Costs more, but they ship fast!


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2015)

eastcoastled said:


> @genuity, you can still get the pink. seedsherenow still has it on the desert menu.....thats where i got mine after ngr sold out. Costs more, but they ship fast!


Nice...thanks


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 7, 2015)

ok ive got a completely mutant gutbuster(killing it soon), 2 healthy looking cherry cream pie.....and a choc covd strawberries that has shown some sort of defenciency in veg (no other plant has)


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 9, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> ...and a choc covd strawberries that has shown some sort of defenciency in veg (no other plant has)


post a pic. lets see it. try to get good closeups of affected leaves.

usually in veg if younger seed plants.. most deficiencies are either the more obvious,Nitrogen related or if not Magnesium. Any praying or crinkled leaves? yellowing at the top of plant or bottom?


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2016)

Green ribbon bx
 
About to show sex,let the fun start..

I'll get pics of the American Beauty up soon.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 1, 2016)

Extreme Cream


----------



## questiondj42 (Apr 18, 2016)

I had bad luck with the batch of Banana Cream seeds I bought. Of 10, 7 germinated. First attempt of 5, 2 did not germinate. 2 did not make it past the second node. 1 made it to flower and was male. Of the last four, 1 did not germinate, 1 died after getting its first set of true leaves. The other two are weak, but seem to be growing. 

Is this typical of new strains from this breeder?


----------



## toaster struedel (Apr 18, 2016)

Where'd ya buy em from? I bought some gutbuster from TDT and they were factory sealed and had 15 beans in there. I haven't planted any yet but they are nice healthy looking seeds.


----------



## questiondj42 (Apr 18, 2016)

toaster struedel said:


> Where'd ya buy em from? I bought some gutbuster from TDT and they were factory sealed and had 15 beans in there. I haven't planted any yet but they are nice healthy looking seeds.


Got them from The Dank Team. I also noticed that EG doesn't have it listed on their 2015 strain guide.


----------



## toaster struedel (Apr 18, 2016)

Yea it seems they crossed most of their strains with the cookies and cream. There's a few without it tho.the ones on that 2015 list are near impossible to find.


----------



## questiondj42 (Apr 18, 2016)

toaster struedel said:


> Yea it seems they crossed most of their strains with the cookies and cream. There's a few without it tho.the ones on that 2015 list are near impossible to find.


Greenline posted on their instagram they've got a few of each.


----------



## toaster struedel (Apr 18, 2016)

I'd like to get some chocolate covered strawberries.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 18, 2016)

toaster struedel said:


> I'd like to get some chocolate covered strawberries.


That's the ones I want too so mad I missed out on them. I have the Green Ribbon Bx and have 2 Extreme Cream going now. 

@genuity hows those Green Ribbon Bx? My pack still untouched and I didn't know you had them till I saw your post in here. I'm sure looking at what you got will make me have to dig into them lol. Not ready yet too many beans popped gotta flower some first lol


----------



## genuity (Apr 18, 2016)

I only got one female.....in flower now,pics soon.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 18, 2016)

Exotic Genetix Extreme Cream

#1 and #2


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 18, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> I had bad luck with the batch of Banana Cream seeds I bought. Of 10, 7 germinated. First attempt of 5, 2 did not germinate. 2 did not make it past the second node. 1 made it to flower and was male. Of the last four, 1 did not germinate, 1 died after getting its first set of true leaves. The other two are weak, but seem to be growing.
> 
> Is this typical of new strains from this breeder?


I had the worst luck with grease monkey, very similar to what you posted here. I just found a second female, and have maybe 2 seeds left. Banana cream has been spectacular. I popped three seeds, got three females, all different phenos. All fire, but one is standing out right now. At the same time, i popped three pink 2.0, and got 2 girls, and 4 kimbo's, and got three girls. The pinks seem to be the same pheno, and i have two kimbo phenos out of three girls. So far, my favorite breeder, but i haven't been around that long, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 18, 2016)

Some seeds are very hard when healthy. Sometime seeds need to be scuffed to germ good. I run into a lot of that it seems lol I think I will scuffing all seeds at least a lil bit to make sure they can germ


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Apr 18, 2016)

I got two females of extreme cream 7 days into flower, I got a good male out the four I pop. I will post pics soon of my two females. Happy growing


----------



## numberfour (Apr 20, 2016)

Christmas Cookies and Lightsaber about to go in to dirt
 

Christmas Cookies


----------



## questiondj42 (Apr 20, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I had the worst luck with grease monkey, very similar to what you posted here. I just found a second female, and have maybe 2 seeds left. Banana cream has been spectacular. I popped three seeds, got three females, all different phenos. All fire, but one is standing out right now. At the same time, i popped three pink 2.0, and got 2 girls, and 4 kimbo's, and got three girls. The pinks seem to be the same pheno, and i have two kimbo phenos out of three girls. So far, my favorite breeder, but i haven't been around that long, so take it for what it's worth.


Interesting. I'm interested in this guys stuff, but this first experience with it was a bit off putting. I'm hoping the last two remaining seedlings make it. But they're runty as fuck.


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 22, 2016)

grease monkey at harvest
   

popped my picture cherry lol, and 4 double stuffed beans while i was at it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 22, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> grease monkey at harvest
> View attachment 3663312 View attachment 3663313 View attachment 3663315
> 
> popped my picture cherry lol, and 4 double stuffed beans while i was at it.


Awesome stuff bro. Looks like a nice GG#4 dom pheno with some added colors and bag appeal. Not as frosty as the mom tho but got that spear bud structure. How does it smell, taste and smoke?


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Awesome stuff bro. Looks like a nice GG#4 dom pheno with some added colors and bag appeal. Not as frosty as the mom tho but got that spear bud structure. How does it smell, taste and smoke?


Thanks, I was hoping you would chime in with your thoughts. The leaves were long and pointy, and they all had that curl to them. None of my other strains do this, so it seems to be genetics. Also when not in the bright light, they are so purple, they're almost black. Not much stretch, and the buds were not very dense. The purp was mostly in the leaves, didn't shine through once dried. Yield was disappointing based on the size of the plant, less than 4 zips. The taste and smoke are where she is most impressive. Best tasting shit in my garden. Roll a joint and the last hit tastes as good as the first. Like a sweet lemon & vanilla fuel. The high is strong, scrambles your brain, and blurs your vision. Couple people told me it was too strong, but the true heads were all over it.


----------



## Beemo (Apr 22, 2016)

extreme cream


----------



## predd (Apr 22, 2016)

I just finished running grease monkey.....got 4 females, 1 Indica heavy(kinda lavender/fuel smell) and 3 hybrid girls, all grew healthy and easy, maybe one keeper(doubtful) a sativa leaning one....all low smell....all b grade I would say.I had a bunch of purple in them also.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Apr 23, 2016)

Here's a extreme cream


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 23, 2016)

I noticed theres a new preorder drop at SHN. All orange valley OG crosses. Anyone know what the deal is with all these orange crosses lately? Couple look interesting like chocolate oranges, guice, and the true sfv. I went overboard on the last drop, so i think I'm gonna pass on this one. Just hope I'm not missing out, not sure what this orange fad is all about.


----------



## Beemo (Apr 23, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I noticed theres a new preorder drop at SHN. All orange valley OG crosses. Anyone know what the deal is with all these orange crosses lately? Couple look interesting like chocolate oranges, guice, and the true sfv. I went overboard on the last drop, so i think I'm gonna pass on this one. Just hope I'm not missing out, not sure what this orange fad is all about.


here's some info on orange valley.... 
quote from relentless genetics, "orange valley og is my cross of the 818sfv og clone and agent orange studs. produces mostly og doms with sweet orange undertones. very nice cross imo"


----------



## Beemo (Apr 24, 2016)

extreme cream closing like a clam after some fungal tea... stem aint no joke....


----------



## numberfour (Apr 25, 2016)

2/2 Christmas Cookies up, 2/2 Lightsaber up

Christmas Cookies
 

Lightsaber


----------



## trippnface (Apr 26, 2016)

do they still use the same parents for cookies & creme that made their winning # 13 cut ?


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 26, 2016)

I never can get a hold of these guys

http://exoticgenetix.com/

do they not talk to people from CA? they also don't have a 2016 menu?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 26, 2016)

trippnface said:


> do they still use the same parents for cookies & creme that made their winning # 13 cut ?


I would think so except they aren't making f1 of that anymore I don't think. Pretty sure all Cookies n Cream is f2 now


----------



## trippnface (Apr 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I would think so except they aren't making f1 of that anymore I don't think. Pretty sure all Cookies n Cream is f2 now


ahh good call!


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Apr 27, 2016)

Extreme cream #2  doing her thang and tallest out the bunch


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Extreme cream #2 View attachment 3667290 doing her thang and tallest out the bunch


Looking good bro. Gonna be watching I have two going well one now I broke one at the stem base  so now I'm cloning it lol. Once it roots again I'll transplant it. Seems the the Fire OG in the cross shows through both are tall and lanky. Can't wait to see it finish for ya


----------



## toaster struedel (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm debating on their chocolate oranges or chromatose. But I got soo many seeds now.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Apr 27, 2016)

I ordered chocolate oranges can't wait


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 27, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> I ordered chocolate oranges can't wait


how? every time I try my payment is declined. CC says, either they didn't process in time or did not process it.

I have tried a few times over the last year.


----------



## toaster struedel (Apr 27, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> how? every time I try my payment is declined. CC says, either they didn't process in time or did not process it.
> 
> I have tried a few times over the last year.


Visa? My last order they called to see if it was fraud but I told em online purchase and that was that.


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 27, 2016)

toaster struedel said:


> Visa? My last order they called to see if it was fraud but I told em online purchase and that was that.


are you in WA? I thought maybe they wont ship out of state?


----------



## toaster struedel (Apr 27, 2016)

Where ya ordering from? Seedsherenow? They ship all over.


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 27, 2016)

http://exoticgenetix.com/

from their venders sites. in WA. they have a lot more in stock https://www.facebook.com/ccc6thave/photos/a.212600172089952.65469.205576906125612/1556181497731806

ok seeds here now worked. they didn't have the full catalog though.

got:

1.Cherry Cream Pie (been on my wish list)

2.pre-ordered: Guice: G4 x orange valley.

still _REALLY_ want Future (Gorilla Glue #4 x Starfighter F2)

second half of 16 is all me, I'm gonna do a grow log and everything. I want to try and my best and run something interesting, not just jar filling.

and thanks.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 28, 2016)

Lookin at cookies and cream and blackberry cream right now so tempted

Edit: pulled the trigger. Didnt take me long to make up my mind.


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 28, 2016)

https://www.firestax.com/index.php/exotic-genetix

I wish this catalog was in the US, EG is in WA right? why does the UK have a fuller catalog, even the new ones.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 28, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> https://www.firestax.com/index.php/exotic-genetix
> 
> I wish this catalog was in the US, EG is in WA right? why does the UK have a fuller catalog, even the new ones.


Most of those cultivars aren't even in stock. When they are tho they are sent from US not sent from UK. Most of the cultivars are the old menu. Mostly the Dessert Menu and the new Orange crosses is what will be in stock


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 29, 2016)

Hints on instagram about exotic working a cube project/aka starfighter IBL. Thats the one I'm waiting for, missed out on the previous strarfighter projects.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Hints on instagram about exotic working a cube project/aka starfighter IBL. Thats the one I'm waiting for, missed out on the previous strarfighter projects.


I'll be on that one myself. Great news to hear since I don't follow the IG like that.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Apr 30, 2016)

Close up extreme cream #2


----------



## trippnface (Apr 30, 2016)

so is mystery cookies fkn forum or what?
seems like that what brought over the crazy taste maybe? 
but i never smoked forum or starfighter so how the fk would i know lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 30, 2016)

trippnface said:


> so is mystery cookies fkn forum or what?
> seems like that what brought over the crazy taste maybe?
> but i never smoked forum or starfighter so how the fk would i know lol


Don't think it's Forum the way the phenos come out. Just saw info can't remember where that it's the Thin Mints cut


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't think it's Forum the way the phenos come out. Just saw info can't remember where that it's the Thin Mints cut


Have you ever seen lab results for any of the GSC cuts? A local place here is selling Platinum GSC and they have it listed at 32% thc. 

Is that legit??


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Have you ever seen lab results for any of the GSC cuts? A local place here is selling Platinum GSC and they have it listed at 32% thc.
> 
> Is that legit??


I've seen a few online from some spot can't remember but never seen cookies that high usually in the 20s somewhere but never 30 but I wouldn't doubt it just saw the OGKB 2.0 test at 28% so it very likely with the right cut and grower


----------



## Rubber Duck 420 (May 1, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Lookin at cookies and cream and blackberry cream right now so tempted
> 
> Edit: pulled the trigger. Didnt take me long to make up my mind.



Where did you find Cookies and Cream and Blackberry Cream in stock? About ready to jump on those as well, if I can find them. I see Cherry Cream Pie in stock, will probably get that as well.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 1, 2016)

Rubber Duck 420 said:


> Where did you find Cookies and Cream and Blackberry Cream in stock? About ready to jump on those as well, if I can find them. I see Cherry Cream Pie in stock, will probably get that as well.


Greenline organics
They go quick when they drop..wish it was buy 2 get 1 at the prices for the gear tho lol what can a bean fiend do really than shut up and enter ones card info. I usually hesitate but didnt this time they getting harder to find.

Would love cherry cream pie aswell..same with kimbo kush.


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 1, 2016)

grabbed some guice

gg4 x orange valley og


----------



## SoOLED (May 1, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Have you ever seen lab results for any of the GSC cuts? A local place here is selling Platinum GSC and they have it listed at 32% thc.
> 
> Is that legit??


could be, there was a few last year that broke 30% but they did not do everything well like CBC,CBN,CBL,CBG's I think most people enjoy well rounded flower lab wise. like sour diesel n such.


----------



## SoOLED (May 1, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> grabbed some guice
> 
> gg4 x orange valley og


I'm fucking pre-order? who did you go though? I did seeds here now.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 1, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> I'm fucking pre-order? who did you go though? I did seeds here now.


Greenline organics bro


----------



## needsomebeans (May 1, 2016)

Id love to get my hands on some chocolate covered strawberries, but they are out of stock everywhere. I've emailed exotix twice about them and have yet to receive an answer.


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 1, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> I'm fucking pre-order? who did you go though? I did seeds here now.


I tried greenline but they were sold out so I went through seedsherenow.


----------



## SoOLED (May 1, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Greenline organics bro


http://www.glcheckout.com/product/the-guice-exotic-genetix/

lucky sob

(f12(debugger)line 291)


----------



## SoOLED (May 1, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> I tried greenline but they were sold out so I went through seedsherenow.


I'm on pre-order still


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 1, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> I'm on pre-order still


when do they ship?


----------



## SoOLED (May 1, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> when do they ship?


I got some other in stock, but I held of shipping until it was complete.
my email says estimated date of shipping 7th


----------



## SoOLED (May 1, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> when do they ship?



I fired off and email, tonight I gonna get a def ETA. I know they are in stores, in WA. so i don't see the hold up.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (May 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't think it's Forum the way the phenos come out. Just saw info can't remember where that it's the Thin Mints cut


In the write up from high times on the top 10 breeder list under exotic it goes into a little info about their strains and they say in there that it is Thin Mint.


----------



## Beemo (May 2, 2016)

Extreme Cream


----------



## greencropper (May 3, 2016)

NEW DROP @ ATTITUDESEEDBANK


----------



## toaster struedel (May 3, 2016)

New drop coming soon at TDT hopefully for Mother's Day.


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 3, 2016)

^ oh, sweet.
just got an email from seedsherenow saying they couldn't fill my Guice order as there was a glitch and they don't have enough packs, ha. shit.


----------



## TimeToBurn (May 4, 2016)

Exotic Genetics just dropped at TDT, picked up a pack of Chocolate Oranges!


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 4, 2016)

Extreme cream


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 4, 2016)

25days?


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 4, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Exotic Genetics just dropped at TDT, picked up a pack of Chocolate Oranges!


thanks-just grabbed some as well, excited


----------



## Durzil (May 7, 2016)

I picked up The Guice, Citrus Berry & Cookies and Cream from this last drop along with a Meltdown promo pack. Excited to finally run some Exotic's gear. Unfortunately I'll have to wait a cycle to pop them. Seriously can't wait for them tho.


----------



## v.s one (May 7, 2016)

I got these from the TDT. They were labled kimbo kush f 1s in the discription box, but when I opened them up they were f2s. I got 15 beans so what the fuck. Here are four females out of six the others died.


----------



## v.s one (May 7, 2016)

I like this one but is a N whore.


----------



## Beemo (May 11, 2016)

extreme cream


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 11, 2016)

Beemo said:


> extreme cream
> View attachment 3679257


Looking good bro what's the smell coming off


----------



## eastcoastled (May 11, 2016)

Round 2 of Grease monkey @ week 5. Seized the photo op while dusting to make F2's....a week later than I like, but she went 10 weeks first run, so I'm sure I'll do just fine. Little glimpse of a couple Kimbo's at week 6 to the left, starting to show some color.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 11, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> View attachment 3679281 View attachment 3679282 View attachment 3679283
> Round 2 of Grease monkey @ week 5. Seized the photo op while dusting to make F2's....a week later than I like, but she went 10 weeks first run, so I'm sure I'll do just fine. Little glimpse of a couple Kimbo's at week 6 to the left, starting to show some color.


Looking good


----------



## Beemo (May 12, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Looking good bro what's the smell coming off


lemony/creamy so far... definitely frosty... 
hows yours smell like?


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 12, 2016)

Beemo said:


> lemony/creamy so far... definitely frosty...
> hows yours smell like?


Creamy, u right definitely frosty. Post some pics when I get to the lab. Happy growing


----------



## caligrown_ca (May 12, 2016)

just scooped cookies n cream, grease monkey,and chocolate oranges. have ran cookies n cream in light deps before but lost my moms in the butte fire last september so im hyped to have her back


----------



## Vato_504 (May 12, 2016)

caligrown_ca said:


> just scooped cookies n cream, grease monkey,and chocolate oranges. have ran cookies n cream in light deps before but lost my moms in the butte fire last september so im hyped to have her back


Where did you score grease monkey


----------



## caligrown_ca (May 13, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Where did you score grease monkey


my girl got it for me at the cup in san bernardino


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 14, 2016)

Extreme cream


----------



## Beemo (May 16, 2016)

extreme cream
startin to smell like banana cream.....


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> extreme cream
> startin to smell like banana cream.....
> View attachment 3683605


Nice work bro, how many days left on that beauty?


----------



## Beemo (May 16, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Nice work bro, how many days left on that beauty?


3 more weeks


----------



## eastcoastled (May 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> extreme cream
> startin to smell like banana cream.....
> View attachment 3683605


Interesting......I have 3 banana cream girls(different pheno's), and none smell like banana cream. all are on the skunky side with one leaning towards diesel/rotten fruit. The best one smells of skunk and lemon.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> extreme cream
> startin to smell like banana cream.....
> View attachment 3683605


One of the two was male haven't sexed the other well it hasn't showed. Killing as always bro


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> extreme cream
> startin to smell like banana cream.....
> View attachment 3683605


That looks beautiful!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 16, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I got these from the TDT. They were labled kimbo kush f 1s in the discription box, but when I opened them up they were f2s. I got 15 beans so what the fuck. Here are four females out of six the others died.View attachment 3676158


My Kimbo seem a little finicky too. I just started a few and 3-4 died/were mutant and died right away. Heard this happens but there's still fire in em for sure.


----------



## questiondj42 (May 17, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Interesting......I have 3 banana cream girls(different pheno's), and none smell like banana cream. all are on the skunky side with one leaning towards diesel/rotten fruit. The best one smells of skunk and lemon.


I'm impressed. I only got 1 banana cream seed to maturity, and it ended up being male.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 17, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> I'm impressed. I only got 1 banana cream seed to maturity, and it ended up being male.


You're probably going to hate me for this, but I only popped three seeds out of the pack. Was shooting for one female, and got 3 out of 3.....all fire. They were the most vigorous seeds i have ever popped.


----------



## questiondj42 (May 17, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> You're probably going to hate me for this, but I only popped three seeds out of the pack. Was shooting for one female, and got 3 out of 3.....all fire. They were the most vigorous seeds i have ever popped.


Weird! Lucky you! =P


----------



## eastcoastled (May 21, 2016)

my mutant Kimbo at three weeks 12/12. I have two other phenos in flower, but i have my eye on this one. She is going to be one frosty girl!!!


----------



## Beemo (May 22, 2016)

extreme cream


----------



## dave chull (May 25, 2016)

Beemo said:


> extreme cream
> View attachment 3688431


lucky allnmy extreme cream were balls or didnt germ got one small ass female out of 11 beans yeehee. just dropped banna cream lets hope for some chicks


----------



## akhiymjames (May 25, 2016)

Yea no Extreme Cream for me either. Out of 3 seeds 2 germed and both are make  well have a pack of Green Ribbon Bx to hunt through but not feeling that one after my bro gen didn't anything great from them


----------



## Beemo (May 30, 2016)

extreme cream flush mode


----------



## SoOLED (May 30, 2016)

Beemo said:


> extreme cream flush mode
> View attachment 3695493


that's a great pheo, you should try and RE-VEG the lowers. and clone her.


this would be a good argument for de-leafing: from seed mostly. if you happen to pop a panty changing pheno, you can RE-veg her much more easy. wheres if you de-leafed it would be pretty much zero chance to re-veg.

I collect moms, trade'em with people. I like to have a nice stable.


----------



## abalonehx (May 30, 2016)

Fucking awesome extreme cream cola! Beemo


----------



## akhiymjames (May 30, 2016)

Beemo said:


> extreme cream flush mode
> View attachment 3695493


Major stacking. Awesome find bro wish I could've got a lady from the 3 I popped but males from the two that made it. Hopefully the smoke is as good as it looks


----------



## Beemo (May 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Major stacking. Awesome find bro wish I could've got a lady from the 3 I popped but males from the two that made it. Hopefully the smoke is as good as it looks


that was just 1 i pooped...
got plenty more from the man himself... real f1s... 
sending 3 more... good luck....
the smell is str8.... banana cream.... but more banananaaanaa...


----------



## Vato_504 (May 30, 2016)

Beemo said:


> extreme cream flush mode
> View attachment 3695493


Damn that's one sexy girl! How she smell?


----------



## dave chull (May 30, 2016)

well 3out of 11 banna cream popped and 2 outta 5 durango og ,i dont think seedherenow store thier gear properly lots of duds


----------



## eastcoastled (May 30, 2016)

grease monkey round 2 at chop. 

One of those situations where i had to take a pic b/c the buds were just too frosty and beautiful. Then i look at the pics, and they come out mediocre at best!!


----------



## needsomebeans (May 30, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> grease monkey round 2 at chop. View attachment 3695675
> 
> One of those situations where i had to take a pic b/c the buds were just too frosty and beautiful. Then i look at the pics, and they come out mediocre at best!!


They still look dankfully delicious.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 30, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i pooped...





Beemo said:


> flush mode


----------



## Beemo (May 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


>


look its beavis and butthead all in one


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 30, 2016)

Beemo said:


> look its beavis and butthead all in one


LOL! C'mon man, just bustin your balls a bit.

Plant looks nice btw


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2016)

Beemo said:


> that was just 1 i pooped...
> got plenty more from the man himself... real f1s...
> sending 3 more... good luck....
> the smell is str8.... banana cream.... but more banananaaanaa...


Please stop being so graphic man. If you're into that kind of thing, fine, but we don't need to read about your brand of kink.


----------



## Beemo (May 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Please stop being so graphic man. If you're into that kind of thing, fine, but we don't need to read about your brand of kink.


 cry me a river billy mays


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2016)

Beemo said:


> cry me a river billy mays


I'm Jack Nance, you can call me Billy. Your reply is dull and cliche but I loved your poop and banana cream mind. Plants look decent beemo.


----------



## dave chull (May 31, 2016)

dave chull said:


> well 3out of 11 banna cream popped and 2 outta 5 yet my willd cherry cookies from inhoues all pooped!durango og ,i dont think seedherenow store thier gear properly lots of duds


----------



## dave chull (Jun 1, 2016)

lol i was hi on that reply hahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Beemo (Jun 2, 2016)

weeeeeeeeeeelllllll,,, this sucks... 
that fat ass cola on the extreme cream is starting to mold, cuz its so effin DENSE....
thats why i like plants with golf ball nugs (ogkush type)... nugs for everybody...
instead of 1 lucky guy getting a fat donkey dick...


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 3, 2016)

that's sucks, humidity?


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> that's sucks, humidity?


nah... i wish... that way i could fix it....
room stays 40-60%


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> nah... i wish... that way i could fix it....
> room stays 40-60%


yo misting them for any reason?


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> yo misting them for any reason?


no...
there should be no reason at all to foliar spray during flower...

EDIT: just going to add more fans next time...


----------



## caligrown_ca (Jun 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> no...
> there should be no reason at all to foliar spray during flower...
> 
> EDIT: just going to add more fans next time...


Healthy plants won't mold period, has almost nothing to do with density. Plenty of reasons to foliar spray during flower but no reason past week 6


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> no...
> there should be no reason at all to foliar spray during flower...



Moisture: for decaying process so mold can start growing

Time to grow, long before you can see it they are there.

food: (your plants or biological mater)

mold is very logical, like a computer problem it is a linear line to the source.


----------



## Odin* (Jun 3, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> Moisture: for decaying process so mold can start growing
> 
> Time to grow, long before you can see it they are there.
> 
> ...




Yup, botrytis is everywhere, just needs the right conditions.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> no...
> there should be no reason at all to foliar spray during flower...
> 
> EDIT: just going to add more fans next time...


My bet is airflow will solve it. My room hovers around the same RH, and i have only ever gotten mold in the corners where the fans weren't hitting.(wall mounted fans on same wall). Had to add some fans on the ground/other wall to get complete circulation.


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 3, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> My bet is airflow will solve it. My room hovers around the same RH, and i have only ever gotten mold in the corners where the fans weren't hitting.(wall mounted fans on same wall). Had to add some fans on the ground/other wall to get complete circulation.


that's a good point, filter your intake.

you can pay 90 bucks for a dust shroom

or

use a filter from home depot. the HEPA ones that go in your house HAVOC, can fit in a window and you can have your can fan behind it stealthy, since just looks like an A/C in the window.

or like what I use: .2 micron allergy filters. they look like the car( Honda like) intake filters, there is a whole shelf of them form 4'' to 8'' all you got to do is clamp it on. and duct it anywhere you want.

my house has this weird middle space, its built on a hiill,, but this area is vented on all sides, so I run everything from the self of the basement wall A/C and intakes. even ran my R/o under there. its ones of the main reasons I bought the house, it used to be a gym/recroom. fuckkk that...I saw three rooms one day. I need to get my sub-panel installed, till then be camping.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2016)

thanks for tha tips everybody...
just going to add more fans like eastcoastled said...
intake setup.. got the highest grade intake filter... catches mold spores...


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> thanks for tha tips everybody...
> just going to add more fans like eastcoastled said...
> intake setup.. got the highest grade intake filter... catches mold spores...View attachment 3699099


It needs a bit of a cleaning I would say...


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 4, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> It needs a bit of a cleaning I would say...



that means its doing its job.


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 4, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> that means its doing its job.


Since we are stating the obvious here, if it doesn't get cleaned it eventually won't do its job as well.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 4, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> Since we are stating the obvious here, if it doesn't get cleaned it eventually won't do its job as well.


dont have to clean it... just buy another filter...
its about a month old... got another month to go...
lol big difference by then... almost gray...


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 4, 2016)

Beemo said:


> dont have to clean it... just buy another filter...
> its about a month old... got another month to go...
> lol big difference by then... almost gray...


You don't use the ol hose her off in the backyard method?  Probably a lot better not to lololol. I don't mind hosin the bitch off and puttin her back on.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 4, 2016)

extreme cream fan leaves are stacked with frost.... picture sucks... but looks amazing in person...

pics of mold


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 4, 2016)

seedsherenow has

extreme cream in stock atm
https://www.seedsherenow.com/genetics/exotic-genetix-seeds.html


----------



## v.s one (Jun 4, 2016)

Kimbo kush f2 pheno #1 10 days in flower.


----------



## v.s one (Jun 4, 2016)

Three more sisters going in to flower now.


----------



## Odin* (Jun 4, 2016)

Beemo said:


> extreme cream fan leaves are stacked with frost.... picture sucks... but looks amazing in person...
> View attachment 3699941
> pics of moldView attachment 3699942 View attachment 3699944



It'll only get worse if you don't do the "unmentionable". Get your hands in there and separate the individual buds from the stem, up to where you feel comfortable. That should stop it's development, possibly kill it. Don't pull them out too far, they may "snap". Really depends on how much silica they got.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 9, 2016)

as the late Pimp C would say.... "comin' down"
extreme cream... organic... no bottles, just water, tea, and raw nutrients...


----------



## numberfour (Jun 12, 2016)

So out of 2x Christmas Cookies and 2x Lightsaber I have 1 female, a Lightsaber. @limonene 

Lightsaber, 2 weeks since flip


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 12, 2016)

Beemo said:


> as the late Pimp C would say.... "comin' down"
> extreme cream... organic... no bottles, just water, tea, and raw nutrients...
> View attachment 3703846


Woah, nice one mate, that looks awesome


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 12, 2016)

Beemo said:


> as the late Pimp C would say.... "comin' down"
> extreme cream... organic... no bottles, just water, tea, and raw nutrients...
> View attachment 3703846


Nice Beemo. Looks like a 10 to me


----------



## limonene (Jun 12, 2016)

numberfour said:


> So out of 2x Christmas Cookies and 2x Lightsaber I have 1 female, a Lightsaber. @limonene
> 
> Lightsaber, 2 weeks since flip
> View attachment 3706075
> ...


looking good pal, appreciate the tag!


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 12, 2016)

Grease monkey phone #2. Completely different bud structure from #1, flopping all over the place at week 5, and feeling heavy. I'm thinking this might be glue dom, but i really have no idea. 
way way frostier than the picture makes her out to be


----------



## camandcandice (Jun 13, 2016)

Some grease monkey around week 6 from memory


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 13, 2016)

camandcandice said:


> View attachment 3706768 Some grease monkey around week 6 from memory


Those look fantastic!!


----------



## numberfour (Jun 14, 2016)

limonene said:


> looking good pal, appreciate the tag!


Thanks Limo, shame there wasn't a female CC to show, maybe next time. You looking to crack any Exotics soon?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 14, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Grease monkey phone #2. Completely different bud structure from #1, flopping all over the place at week 5, and feeling heavy. I'm thinking this might be glue dom, but i really have no idea. View attachment 3706470
> way way frostier than the picture makes her out to be


I'm bummed I missed these when they were in stock, looks like a good mix!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 14, 2016)

camandcandice said:


> View attachment 3706768 Some grease monkey around week 6 from memory


FIIIIIRRRRREE!! Now I'm really pissed I missed out! Nice work!


----------



## jaredlee (Jun 14, 2016)

guice is out now. got it from thedankteam, but its out of stock. Attitude just now put some out if anybody is interested.


----------



## camandcandice (Jun 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> FIIIIIRRRRREE!! Now I'm really pissed I missed out! Nice work!


Thanks bro shame I only got males and hermies outta the 10 pack not one solid female, yes the pic is of a he/she it chucked a few balls 2 weeks into flip which I removed and they stopped until the thing hit week 6, it packed on weight like crazy and spit the main stem half way down and collapsed, tied it back together and propped it back up but was too much for it and hermied again, the other 7 went hermie crazy and got binned at week 4.


----------



## limonene (Jun 14, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Thanks Limo, shame there wasn't a female CC to show, maybe next time. You looking to crack any Exotics soon?


I have a cut of cookies and cream, just vegging her up and hoping to flip in maybe a month. Apparently it is the cup winning cut but we will see. I gave a pal some kimbo beans and I'm hoping to get a cut back soon. Would like to flip the citrique i purchased but damn just snowed under with strains at the moment lol.


----------



## dave chull (Jun 14, 2016)

yeehaw 1 out of 6 banna cream awsome hope its a girl hell i had 22 extremevcream shit on me none were females yet i got 3 out of 5 durango og from la plata


----------



## Odin* (Jun 14, 2016)

I haven't heard much on the Lemon Meringue. Gotta decide between that, or the Danny OG Head in the Clouds) to squeeze in along with DGOG.

Recent germ rates look disheartening.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 14, 2016)

dave chull said:


> yeehaw 1 out of 6 banna cream awsome hope its a girl hell i had 22 extremevcream shit on me none were females yet i got 3 out of 5 durango og from la plata


Lots of fire in those banana cream beans. If it leans to the OG side, you're in for a treat.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 14, 2016)

camandcandice said:


> Thanks bro shame I only got males and hermies outta the 10 pack not one solid female, yes the pic is of a he/she it chucked a few balls 2 weeks into flip which I removed and they stopped until the thing hit week 6, it packed on weight like crazy and spit the main stem half way down and collapsed, tied it back together and propped it back up but was too much for it and hermied again, the other 7 went hermie crazy and got binned at week 4.


Oh serious? That's fucked man, sorry to hear  maybe I am glad I missed it then!


----------



## greencropper (Jun 15, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh serious? That's fucked man, sorry to hear  maybe I am glad I missed it then!


me too man, i was pissed i missed them...but now? thats very bad stats for a 10 pack with camandcandice...sheeesh


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 15, 2016)

greencropper said:


> me too man, i was pissed i missed them...but now? thats very bad stats for a 10 pack with camandcandice...sheeesh


Yeah bro, not good odds at all! I'll pass!


----------



## camandcandice (Jun 15, 2016)

Yeh another member on riu got 9 males in a 10 pack of grease monkey, at least he got a female haha.


----------



## dave chull (Jun 15, 2016)

Truly exotic if you can get a female to grow


----------



## dave chull (Jun 15, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> seedsherenow has
> 
> extreme cream in stock atm
> https://www.seedsherenow.com/genetics/exotic-genetix-seeds.html


22 beans no chicks fuck shn and exotic 3 hundred bucks banana cream and 2 packs extreme cream


----------



## dave chull (Jun 15, 2016)

Sombody should slap that cop calling hater James, why do you think you get free beans to make up for the duds


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 15, 2016)

dave chull said:


> Sombody should slap that cop calling hater James, why do you think you get free beans to make up for the duds


can you translate that for those of us not in the know? Cop calling hater James??? Sounds like something that shouldn't be kept on the DL


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 17, 2016)

Grease monkey #2 @ 6 weeks
  

banana cream #1 @ 4 weeks
  

banana cream #3 @ 6 weeks


----------



## dave chull (Jun 17, 2016)

Lucky what company? Clone or seed? Bank I meant


eastcoastled said:


> Grease monkey #2 @ 6 weeks
> View attachment 3710741 View attachment 3710743
> 
> banana cream #1 @ 4 weeks
> ...


uck


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 18, 2016)

dave chull said:


> Lucky what company? Clone or seed? Bank I meant
> 
> uck


TDT and SHN, all from seed. No clones for me except the ones I find from seed. Grease monkey I got two females so far. Had a couple males(one auto flowered on me), and some runts/bad germination.I think i still have 3 seeds left, but grease monkey gave me the toughest time. Out of banana cream, kimbo, and pink i was about 75% female, only popped 3-4 seeds of each, i posted my results back in this thread somewhere. I have 3 double stuffs close to showing sex(1 male autoflowered on me already). Other than the auto flowering male here and there, my results have been great! Still have the Guice and Orange Cream to run, but I'm trying to run some different breeders gear now. I'm getting exotic'd out.


----------



## Posionivy (Jun 18, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I haven't heard much on the Lemon Meringue. Gotta decide between that, or the Danny OG Head in the Clouds) to squeeze in along with DGOG.
> 
> Recent germ rates look disheartening.


 Danny og you can't go wrong


----------



## Odin* (Jun 18, 2016)

Posionivy said:


> Danny og you can't go wrong


It's decided then (thanks).


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 18, 2016)

Some daytime shots...finally figured my camera out!
Grease monkey #2
  

banana cream #1
 

banana cream #3
 

kimbo kush #3


----------



## Posionivy (Jun 18, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Some daytime shots...finally figured my camera out!
> Grease monkey #2
> View attachment 3711417 View attachment 3711418
> 
> ...


 Banana #3 my fav.they look good


----------



## Posionivy (Jun 18, 2016)

True Blue by:headinthecloudsgenetics


----------



## dave chull (Jun 18, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> TDT and SHN, all from seed. No clones for me except the ones I find from seed. Grease monkey I got two females so far. Had a couple males(one auto flowered on me), and some runts/bad germination.I think i still have 3 seeds left, but grease monkey gave me the toughest time. Out of banana cream, kimbo, and pink i was about 75% female, only popped 3-4 seeds of each, i posted my results back in this thread somewhere. I have 3 double stuffs close to showing sex(1 male autoflowered on me already). Other than the auto flowering male here and there, my results have been great! Still have the Guice and Orange Cream to run, but I'm trying to run some different breeders gear now. I'm getting exotic'd out.


Awsome


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 21, 2016)

Might as well get back on topic.....

BC#2 flaunting that keeper status...knuckle please....
 

Grease monkey #2 making a case to be #1
 

Kimbo #3 gets any frostier and i'm going to sweeping frost off the floor...wondering if I got that dry sift pheno.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 25, 2016)

grease monkey #2 @ day 49
 

banana cream #1 @ day 40
 

banana cream #3 day 49...one of those strange finishers....half the bud looks done, other half still pushing


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 25, 2016)

My mutant Kimbo.. Hope she grows out of it..


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 26, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> My mutant Kimbo.. Hope she grows out of it..


I have three kimbo girls. all have been funny in one way or another. One always seems deficient, one looks a little like yours and vegs slow/ stays short. The last one grows really squat with long large leaves, and soda can sized buds.(this one i am harvesting today). All three have one thing in common, they like about half as much water as my other girls.....even in flower they don't drink much.


----------



## predd (Jun 26, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I have three kimbo girls. all have been funny in one way or another. One always seems deficient, one looks a little like yours and vegs slow/ stays short. The last one grows really squat with long large leaves, and soda can sized buds.(this one i am harvesting today). All three have one thing in common, they like about half as much water as my other girls.....even in flower they don't drink much.


I hope your grease monkeys work out better than mine....4 girls in a 10 pack....4 phenos.....1 indica...3 strechers.......all b grade .....that GM2 looks like a sour pheno I had.....was decent....


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 26, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I have three kimbo girls. all have been funny in one way or another. One always seems deficient, one looks a little like yours and vegs slow/ stays short. The last one grows really squat with long large leaves, and soda can sized buds.(this one i am harvesting today). All three have one thing in common, they like about half as much water as my other girls.....even in flower they don't drink much.


I'm assuming mine are f2s as they're not super old, so I wonder if this was a trait in the f1 gen. Also wonder if it's a trait of either parent as I'm not as familiar with the parents as I'd like to be..

After the issues I had with these first couple seeds I'll be happy if I just get a female out of this one. A colorful phenotype with the insane resin production I've seen a lot would be icing on the cake though of course


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 26, 2016)

predd said:


> I hope your grease monkeys work out better than mine....4 girls in a 10 pack....4 phenos.....1 indica...3 strechers.......all b grade .....that GM2 looks like a sour pheno I had.....was decent....


My first GM was fire as fuck, just not a great yielder. Still in the rotation. I'm thinking cookie dom. This second one has me excited, but does not have much smell. A little citrus with a sweet vanilla in the background. She is growing large dense heavy spear shaped buds, and flopping all over, so I'm hoping the gg4 is shining through. Definitely has the yield I'm looking for. These are my only two females from the pack, but i still have maybe 3 seeds left.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 26, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I'm assuming mine are f2s as they're not super old, so I wonder if this was a trait in the f1 gen. Also wonder if it's a trait of either parent as I'm not as familiar with the parents as I'd like to be..
> 
> After the issues I had with these first couple seeds I'll be happy if I just get a female out of this one. A colorful phenotype with the insane resin production I've seen a lot would be icing on the cake though of course


I think mine are f2's, pretty sure it said so right on the pack. I got one with a lot of purple, i'll see if i can find a pic. All have been frosty! Purple one was as knockout as they get, I know why they named it Kimbo now!


----------



## predd (Jun 26, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> My first GM was fire as fuck, just not a great yielder. Still in the rotation. I'm thinking cookie dom. This second one has me excited, but does not have much smell. A little citrus with a sweet vanilla in the background. She is growing large dense heavy spear shaped buds, and flopping all over, so I'm hoping the gg4 is shining through. Definitely has the yield I'm looking for. These are my only two females from the pack, but i still have maybe 3 seeds left.


I had that one...the 4 phenos were the indica which smelled of lavender, real squat, thought she was gonna yield, but low resin content, then the yielder, kinda low smell, medium resin, the last two had better frost, one super sour/medium yield and the best had nice frost and resin/kinda tropical/ citrus scent and taste, just super low yielder.....ran em all twice


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 26, 2016)

predd said:


> I had that one...the 4 phenos were the indica which smelled of lavender, real squat, thought she was gonna yield, but low resin content, then the yielder, kinda low smell, medium resin, the last two had better frost, one super sour/medium yield and the best had nice frost and resin/kinda tropical/ citrus scent and taste, just super low yielder.....ran em all twice


I put pics of the first one in this thread. post #109 were the latest, but some better ones further back. Get's extremely purple, almost black with cool temps. post #109 shows the lack of stacking...nice buds up top, but less and less as you go down, just like what most cookie pics look like. Flavor was pout of this world, roll a joint, and the last hit tastes as good as the first. #2 is going to yield. Here is a pic of my floppy mess, you can see the big hole in the center where all the buds should be lol. slipped the cage in after the fact to keep them off the floor.


----------



## predd (Jun 26, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I put pics of the first one in this thread. post #109 were the latest, but some better ones further back. Get's extremely purple, almost black with cool temps. post #109 shows the lack of stacking...nice buds up top, but less and less as you go down, just like what most cookie pics look like. Flavor was pout of this world, roll a joint, and the last hit tastes as good as the first. #2 is going to yield. Here is a pic of my floppy mess, you can see the big hole in the center where all the buds should be lol. slipped the cage in after the fact to keep them off the floor.
> View attachment 3717899


Hehe your's look chunkier than mine( and nicer) good work man


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 26, 2016)

predd said:


> Hehe your's look chunkier than mine( and nicer) good work man


Thanks man 75% of my room, and 100% of what i have deep into flower is exotic gear, so i don't have much else to talk about for now. I grow bigger plants than most it seems, never less than 8 week veg, but I let them get too big this time. Always searching for that magic size where I get maximum yield and minimum waste.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 26, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I'm assuming mine are f2s as they're not super old, so I wonder if this was a trait in the f1 gen. Also wonder if it's a trait of either parent as I'm not as familiar with the parents as I'd like to be..
> 
> After the issues I had with these first couple seeds I'll be happy if I just get a female out of this one. A colorful phenotype with the insane resin production I've seen a lot would be icing on the cake though of course


Dark pheno Kimbo


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 26, 2016)

dark kimbo pheno dried nug shot.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 27, 2016)

Lightsaber

Possibly the frostiest girl in the garden. Can't pinpoint the smell, there's something familiar about it and its loud as hell, I love it.



 


Fan leaf


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 27, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Dark pheno Kimbo
> 
> View attachment 3718003
> View attachment 3718004


That's one of the best looking Kimbos I've seen and there quite a few beautiful phenotypes. 

Not sure how reliable it is but someone elsewhere said their more purple Kimbos had nice purple stems real early on. Mine has some purple stripes happening for sure so I'm keeping the fingers crossed!


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 27, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> That's one of the best looking Kimbos I've seen and there quite a few beautiful phenotypes.
> 
> Not sure how reliable it is but someone elsewhere said their more purple Kimbos had nice purple stems real early on. Mine has some purple stripes happening for sure so I'm keeping the fingers crossed!


Thanks bro, I still have her, she isn't going anywhere until i get another run or two in. I get purple in all my stems, so i wouldn't notice that so much. Unique thing i noticed is the leaves would turn yellow like a deficiency, then change to purple....maybe it is some type of deficiency, but i'm starting to think it's in the genetics. Only thing i don't like is the couch lock is out of this world. One of my heaviest smokers text me back "kimbo my ass you need to call this shit don't make any fucking plans!"


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jul 1, 2016)

three exotic genetix chocolate oranges 
(orange valley OG x mint choc. chip)

hoping for a female or two


----------



## v.s one (Jul 3, 2016)

Kimbo kush f2. I seen somewhere that these girls were thirsty for nutes. This one is like that.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 3, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3723453 Kimbo kush f2. I seen somewhere that these girls were thirsty for nutes. This one is like that.


Nice, looks very similar to one of my pheno's. I'll have to snap some pics for comparison....pretty much at the point where i have to make her special nutes. What she wants would cripple the rest of my plants.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 3, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Nice, looks very similar to one of my pheno's. I'll have to snap some pics for comparison....pretty much at the point where i have to make her special nutes. What she wants would cripple the rest of my plants.


Fwiw I have three more girls next to this one and they are a breeze to grow. Just that one attention whore, but I like it.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 3, 2016)

s


v.s one said:


> Fwiw I have three more girls next to this one and they are a breeze to grow. Just that one attention whore, but I like it.


she's already frosty as!...gonna be a real greaser that one, always wanted kimbo but out of stock when im cashed up,


----------



## v.s one (Jul 3, 2016)

greencropper said:


> s
> 
> she's already frosty as!...gonna be a real greaser that one, always wanted kimbo but out of stock when im cashed up,


 I hate that. I got that same luck. How about when you do have the cash and you buy your second choice. Than they come back in stock .


----------



## greencropper (Jul 3, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I hate that. I got that same luck. How about when you do have the cash and you buy your second choice. Than they come back in stock .


some strains a person just misses every time lol....dont think im ever gonna nab the sinmint cookies, footnote in history those babies i feel?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 4, 2016)

@v.s one here is my kimbo @ 4 weeks. Closeup's, but she looks a lot like your's, except for my deficiencies. Second pic you can see the reddish leaf in the background. Second run with this girl and she is doing the same thing. Leave's go yellow early, then pink, then dark purple.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 4, 2016)

Banana cream #3 @ 8 weeks, fox tailing but almost done.....probably let her go one more week, already cut back the nutes.
 

Grease monkey#2 @ 8 weeks...couple more weeks to go?? first run
grease monkey#2 lower
 
banana cream #2 @ 4 weeks


----------



## v.s one (Jul 4, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> @v.s one here is my kimbo @ 4 weeks. Closeup's, but she looks a lot like your's, except for my deficiencies. Second pic you can see the reddish leaf in the background. Second run with this girl and she is doing the same thing. Leave's go yellow early, then pink, then dark purple. View attachment 3724362View attachment 3724363


Yeah looks spot on. Are yours f2s or f1s, and what she smell like?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 4, 2016)

Grease monkey#1 @ 3 weeks,,,first pic through my homemade light


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 4, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Yeah looks spot on. Are yours f2s or f1s, and what she smell like?


Mine are f2's. Got lucky and got a 15 pack. only popped 4 seeds, three females. They smell like berry cereal....that is the only way i can describe them. 2 pheno's are very similar, but one got really dark in the end....and will end your day! The greener one has a little more earthy skunky smell in the background. Third pheno stays short and squat with soda can sized buds, and long mutant looking leaves. Thought this was going to be the one, but doesn't seem like it now. Not much smell, and the buds were kinda airy, but the structure was perfect for yield. Just put that one in the jar, so still have to give it a fair smoke test.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 5, 2016)

Anybody going to the Chalice Cup?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Anybody going to the Chalice Cup? View attachment 3724940


Man, i wish. No cups for me for the near future, unless some nearby states go legal. I check exotic's instagram like once a week to see, and there is some serious fire coming from what i've seen. This one and the black mamba are #1 on my list.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 5, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Man, i wish. No cups for me for the near future, unless some nearby states go legal. I check exotic's instagram like once a week to see, and there is some serious fire coming from what i've seen. This one and the black mamba are #1 on my list.


Sizzurp don't look bad either. Yea exotic have some fire coming out..


----------



## genuity (Jul 5, 2016)

Trapstar....sizzurp....I can dig it.
DJ screw...fat pat


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Sizzurp don't look bad either. Yea exotic have some fire coming out..


Yeah sizzurp LOOKS good, but it has peyote purple as the mom. Never grown peyote purple, but from what i have read it's more looks/frost then potency....I want both. Besides, from the pics I've seen, no way I'm trimming that shit!!


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm all about the Black Mamba....Mint chocolate chip x the cube


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jul 5, 2016)

I thought Sizzurp sounded familiar


----------



## numberfour (Jul 6, 2016)

Trap Star and Black Mamba....Mmmmmmm 

Lightsaber @ 5 wks. 
 

Attitude got a promo with Exotics, buy 1 pack and get 3x Meltdown (the orange x starfighter F2) for free


----------



## toaster struedel (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice looking plants, I planted 3 gutbuster and 2 are very slow growing mutants with some seriously twisted leaves. 30 days old not 4 inches tall. The 3rd looks ok but is a couple weeks younger than the others,and just as tall.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 6, 2016)

Exotic says they not playing all summer 16


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 6, 2016)

toaster struedel said:


> Nice looking plants, I planted 3 gutbuster and 2 are very slow growing mutants with some seriously twisted leaves. 30 days old not 4 inches tall. The 3rd looks ok but is a couple weeks younger than the others,and just as tall.


I have a slow Kimbo with twisted leaves. Weird thing is the stem thickness is on par with it's sisters, like it's a midget or something.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 7, 2016)

Anybody get in on the July 4 promo?
I wonder what the Exotic freebies are..
Blue Suede Ribbon? (something blueberry X Green Ribbon) maybe?
White Girl? (The white X girl scout cookies) perhaps?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 7, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> Anybody get in on the July 4 promo?
> I wonder what the Exotic freebies are..
> Blue Suede Ribbon? (something blueberry X Green Ribbon) maybe?
> White Girl? (The white X girl scout cookies) perhaps?


Where was this? I got in on the July 4th top dawg release at tdt, but i never check the freebies. Not sure what goodies are coming.....but i have way too many seeds anyway,so it don't really matter.....into the vault they go!


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 7, 2016)

Yea TDT. It went live midnight Sun. night. 12 free seeds (4 3-pk's) with $100 or more purchase.
If you spent over $100 on the Top Dawg you got it! (If you ordered after it went live)
It was the 2 Exotic strains & 2 Ken's strains (purple candyland & ken's kush).
I couldn't resist. 
Now they have a notice for a Christmas in July promo coming the 25th!


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 7, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Where was this? I got in on the July 4th top dawg release at tdt, but i never check the freebies. Not sure what goodies are coming.....but i have way too many seeds anyway,so it don't really matter.....into the vault they go!


Did you use promo code at checkout? I know there had been some issues with that in the past.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 7, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Did you use promo code at checkout? I know there had been some issues with that in the past.


Yeah, I used the code, just don't remember seeing the exotic freebies. Thought I would remember that, but it was a pretty blurry holiday weekend!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 12, 2016)

This is 81808 from Thunderstash. He had a very limited release of some gems..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 12, 2016)

GREAT STRAIN..

81808 is
818 og x (same as relentless and Exotic's)
Ulitmate Chem 08 (Elites Gear)!!!!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 12, 2016)

These are two plants, are clones of 81808 about to go in flower in a week or so!!

The real magic is to be found in the clone run.
Happy growing everyone!!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 12, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> Anybody get in on the July 4 promo?
> I wonder what the Exotic freebies are..
> Blue Suede Ribbon? (something blueberry X Green Ribbon) maybe?
> White Girl? (The white X girl scout cookies) perhaps?


I asked em via IG and they ignored me lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Exotic says they not playing all summer 16View attachment 3725632


Which ones you getting


----------



## v.s one (Jul 14, 2016)

Kimbo kush # 2 day 40


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Kimbo kush # 2 day 40View attachment 3732392


looks like a winner to me! This is around when mine really start putting on the weight. As far as knock down couch lock smoke, the best i have grown so far......but i don't have access to clones, so take that for what it is.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 14, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> looks like a winner to me! This is around when mine really start putting on the weight. As far as knock down couch lock smoke, the best i have grown so far......but i don't have access to clones, so take that for what it is.


So far all four girls are winners. Exotic did great on this one. Thanks for the info on the potency.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 15, 2016)

My God. Exotic Genetix. Stop dropping flamage every six months. I want Blue Steel. Or the Big Smooth.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 16, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> My God. Exotic Genetix. Stop dropping flamage every six months. I want Blue Steel. Or the Big Smooth.


Im still hésitatating between black mama and sizzurp they look gorgeous and is there any body who know what is the lineage of #theCube


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Im still hésitatating between black mama and sizzurp they look gorgeous and is there any body who know what is the lineage of #theCube


No clue about the cube


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jul 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Im still hésitatating between black mama and sizzurp they look gorgeous and is there any body who know what is the lineage of #theCube


It's starfighter ix3/IBL


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 17, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> It's starfighter ix3/IBL


Thanks no Wonder there so much frost!!!


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 17, 2016)

couldn't resist the trapstar and black mamba. I'm gonna have to get a mini fridge for my collection.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 17, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Thanks no Wonder there so much frost!!!


Are you back home now? I was wondering about you when all that shit went down the other day across the pond.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 17, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are you back home now? I was wondering about you when all that shit went down the other day across the pond.


Hey good things you remember me I totally forgot about it I will pm you later bro


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 17, 2016)

Also for the new sizzurp strain... The " purple drank" is dark side of the moon...they just felt like changing the name haha
Edit: or spirit in the sky I can't remember


----------



## numberfour (Jul 17, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> couldn't resist the trapstar and black mamba. I'm gonna have to get a mini fridge for my collection.


Did you get these at one of the cups or online?

Lightsaber, day 48


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 17, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Also for the new sizzurp strain... The " purple drank" is dark side of the moon...they just felt like changing the name haha


Interesting, where did you get this info? I ask b/c i saw somewhere the purple drank was really peyote purple. I know peyote purple is the genetics of dark side of the moon, so it kinda makes sense.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 17, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Did you get these at one of the cups or online?
> 
> Lightsaber, day 48
> View attachment 3734605


ordered online, site said they would ship till end of the month


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 17, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Interesting, where did you get this info? I ask b/c i saw somewhere the purple drank was really peyote purple. I know peyote purple is the genetics of dark side of the moon, so it kinda makes sense.


Someone scooped a pack at chalice and had dark side of the moon or spirit in the sky x cookies n cream listed as the genetics


----------



## numberfour (Jul 18, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> ordered online, site said they would ship till end of the month


Thanks, found them


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 18, 2016)

The exotic drop is live at TDT...got me a pack of the sizzurp


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 22, 2016)

cant find CCS or MCC...anywhere.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 24, 2016)

CoB_nUt said:


> cant find CCS or MCC...anywhere.


Those have been gone for a minute.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jul 25, 2016)

chocolate oranges
just put her into a larger container today-she is kinda squat, stinks of orange and like spicy lemon/pine fuel.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 27, 2016)

Need a seedbank that stocks exotic genetics(and has some IN STOCK)  and ships to the U.S. Freebies aren't important. Fast,guraunteed,stealthy shipping are top priority.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2016)

CoB_nUt said:


> Need a seedbank that stocks exotic genetics(and has some IN STOCK)  and ships to the U.S. Freebies aren't important. Fast,guraunteed,stealthy shipping are top priority.


Thedankteam.com
Seedsherenow.com


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 27, 2016)

CoB_nUt said:


> Need a seedbank that stocks exotic genetics(and has some IN STOCK)  and ships to the U.S. Freebies aren't important. Fast,guraunteed,stealthy shipping are top priority.


seeds here now seems to be their preferred vendor.....they always get the drops first, and always seem to have stock of what others sell out of. No one ships faster in my experience.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 27, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> seeds here now seems to be their preferred vendor.....they always get the drops first, and always seem to have stock of what others sell out of. No one ships faster in my experience.


thanks @Vato504, and eastcoastled. Yea shn was my initial site after researching. They seems to sell out of all the strains i am interested in very quickly tho. That and I am behind in the genetics line-up/catelog. Appears the breeder will only drop so many beans of a strain before he moves onto other crosses. Me likely. Will be looking into the other site mentioned.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 28, 2016)

Lightsaber day 59, reeks of sour lemons mmmm
 

Not had any luck getting the new strains delivered this side of the pond, looks like I got to wait for Attitude to get them in.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jul 28, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Lightsaber day 59, reeks of sour lemons mmmm
> View attachment 3743820
> 
> Not had any luck getting the new strains delivered this side of the pond, looks like I got to wait for Attitude to get them in.


looks very nice man. 


good job.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 28, 2016)

@eastcoastled, I had my eye on the mamba as well as that citrus berry(really wanted to try that kimbo kush and it has some in it).TDT has them both. Of course there are more flavors i'd like to try. Being that this is B-day present, I need to hurry up and decide! Soooo many choices, not enough grow reports or info on the strains in stock.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 29, 2016)

Sucks I can't get in on the new drop but I'm about to start my first exotic strain gutbuster any one grow this before how's the smoke?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 29, 2016)

CoB_nUt said:


> @eastcoastled, I had my eye on the mamba as well as that citrus berry(really wanted to try that kimbo kush and it has some in it).TDT has them both. Of course there are more flavors i'd like to try. Being that this is B-day present, I need to hurry up and decide! Soooo many choices, not enough grow reports or info on the strains in stock.


After growing Kimbo Kush, and reading other reports, I can say you can't go wrong with that. Black Mamba has the mint chocolate chip in it's genetics(main reason i got it) so that would be on my radar also if i were you. SHN has both in stock......if that's what you really want.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 30, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> After growing Kimbo Kush, and reading other reports, I can say you can't go wrong with that. Black Mamba has the mint chocolate chip in it's genetics(main reason i got it) so that would be on my radar also if i were you. SHN has both in stock......if that's what you really want.


@eastcoastled thank you. What is your opinion of the citrus berry?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 30, 2016)

CoB_nUt said:


> @eastcoastled thank you. What is your opinion of the citrus berry?


Kimbo seems to be a staple, and that orange valley male he seemed to like for a minute, so the genetics are definitely there. Can't really go wrong with any of his gear from what i have seen/grown.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 30, 2016)

As of now here are my 4 Kimbos from greatest to least.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 30, 2016)

v.s one said:


> As of now here are my 4 Kimbos from greatest to least.View attachment 3745559View attachment 3745558 View attachment 3745561View attachment 3745562


frosty AF! are they all seeded up or just a few?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 30, 2016)

Grease monkey #1


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 30, 2016)

kimbo at harvest...shitty pic, but u get the idea


----------



## v.s one (Jul 30, 2016)

greencropper said:


> frosty AF! are they all seeded up or just a few?


Just the purple one, kind of had a hunch on her. The others have mothers so we will see. Yeah they sure do shine kind of hard on me. I got 8 more beans left out the pack so I'm good.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 30, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Just the purple one, kind of had a hunch on her. The others have mothers so we will see. Yeah they sure do shine kind of hard on me. I got 8 more beans left out the pack so I'm good.


mmmmmm...nice!, what sort of terps you gettin from them?


----------



## v.s one (Jul 30, 2016)

greencropper said:


> mmmmmm...nice!, what sort of terps you gettin from them?


Earthy.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 30, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> kimbo at harvest...shitty pic, but u get the idea
> View attachment 3745577


Nice pic. Bro. It's sure nice to have other pics to compare to. I can see all four of mine in yours. Cheers!!!'


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 30, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Nice pic. Bro. It's sure nice to have other pics to compare to. I can see all four of mine in yours. Cheers!!!'


That one kinda flopped all over the place in flower, so i didn't take many pics...not my best work. Just put a different but similar pheno in flower.....will have more pics in a couple weeks.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 30, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Nice pic. Bro. It's sure nice to have other pics to compare to. I can see all four of mine in yours. Cheers!!!'


BTW, all of yours look great....but one will stand out!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 31, 2016)

thanks @eastcoastled and @v.s.one sure loooks like fiyah!!!


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jul 31, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Sucks I can't get in on the new drop but I'm about to start my first exotic strain gutbuster any one grow this before how's the smoke?


Like the first half of my gutbusters were mutant. So I hit exotic up on ig and he said he has had some issues with them and sent me a free pack of blackberry cream. Since then I found 4 amazing plants and I feel terrible. Tried to pay him back but he wouldn't accept it. Met him at the cup and he is just a good dude. Will always be running something of his. Any way here's some pics of my gutbusters. Have 2 more in flower now, one is just a beauty. Buds were all purple when you cracked them open. Great sweet smell, smooth piney taste. Best of luck.
Right now I have gutbuster, blackberry cream and chocolate oranges in flower.


----------



## genuity (Jul 31, 2016)

Damn yall dropping fire pics...I need to get in on this..

About to up pot American Beauty #2 (pink skittles pheno)I think.
Pics soon.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 31, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> Like the first half of my gutbusters were mutant. So I hit exotic up on ig and he said he has had some issues with them and sent me a free pack of blackberry cream. Since then I found 4 amazing plants and I feel terrible. Tried to pay him back but he wouldn't accept it. Met him at the cup and he is just a good dude. Will always be running something of his. Any way here's some pics of my gutbusters. Have 2 more in flower now, one is just a beauty.View attachment 3746078 View attachment 3746079Buds were all purple when you cracked them open. Great sweet smell, smooth piney taste. Best of luck.
> Right now I have gutbuster, blackberry cream and chocolate oranges in flower.


Damn that's some fire well see what I get I think I germed 8 they should be ready for the cups now I'm to lazy though lol


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 31, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> Like the first half of my gutbusters were mutant. So I hit exotic up on ig and he said he has had some issues with them and sent me a free pack of blackberry cream. Since then I found 4 amazing plants and I feel terrible. Tried to pay him back but he wouldn't accept it. Met him at the cup and he is just a good dude. Will always be running something of his. Any way here's some pics of my gutbusters. Have 2 more in flower now, one is just a beauty.View attachment 3746078 View attachment 3746079Buds were all purple when you cracked them open. Great sweet smell, smooth piney taste. Best of luck.
> Right now I have gutbuster, blackberry cream and chocolate oranges in flower.


Wow, that looks good.....reminds me of my one Kimbo...all purple, even inside. It's gonna be ridiculous when i run it in winter, but not as ridiculous as what you just showed. Exotic seems like a good dude, i check his IG regularly for new info, and there is a lot of info on older strains at THC farmer in the exotic subforum. From what I have read, he is genuine, and passionate about what he does.....main reason i bought so much of his gear. Only issue i have with his gear is trying to figure out which ones to keep!! Everytime I toss a pheno I have remorse, but you can't keep em all!!


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks guys, unfortunately didn't take any cuts, But I have cuts of the 2 in flower now. One really has just the perfect structure and not picky. 
I can't say it enough how good of he is. A lot of breeders won't give you the time of day, hell I emailed osa 28 2 weeks ago, still no answer. Exotic almost alwAys answers dms in minutes. He's obviously a busy dude going to just about every event, really says a lot about him as a person. Here's some more gutbuster and blackberry cream. Shit is straight     Sorry for all the pics. They were all fire and it's hard to choose lol


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 31, 2016)

How do they clone? You clone in veg or early flower?


----------



## Norcalknugs (Jul 31, 2016)

Have cloned great so far. No problems what do ever. I cloned all of them in late veg a week before flower.


----------



## martyg (Aug 3, 2016)

Just bought the big smooth. This will be my first time running exotic genetix gear.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 3, 2016)

Just put a double stuff in flower last week, and have another one going in tonight....once I finish trimming...uggghhh.


----------



## kingzt (Aug 3, 2016)

Anybody grab the trap star? It looks phenomenal! I wanted to get the black mamba but it sold out quick but trapstar and the big smooth look on par with it.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 3, 2016)

I got sizzurp... Haven't gotten it yet from TDT tho. Taking a long ass time. But I'm jack up for the strain


----------



## toaster struedel (Aug 3, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> Like the first half of my gutbusters were mutant. So I hit exotic up on ig and he said he has had some issues with them and sent me a free pack of blackberry cream. Since then I found 4 amazing plants and I feel terrible. Tried to pay him back but he wouldn't accept it. Met him at the cup and he is just a good dude. Will always be running something of his. Any way here's some pics of my gutbusters. Have 2 more in flower now, one is just a beauty.View attachment 3746078 View attachment 3746079Buds were all purple when you cracked them open. Great sweet smell, smooth piney taste. Best of luck.
> Right now I have gutbuster, blackberry cream and chocolate oranges in flower.


Did you get your gutbuster from TDT ? I got mine back if feb. and the 3 I started so far are F'd up. I killed one off got one in veg the other is in flower. It's 2 months old and only 4 inches tall. Ultra thin serrated leaves and crystals on them from the time it sprouted.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Aug 3, 2016)

toaster struedel said:


> Did you get your gutbuster from TDT ? I got mine back if feb. and the 3 I started so far are F'd up. I killed one off got one in veg the other is in flower. It's 2 months old and only 4 inches tall. Ultra thin serrated leaves and crystals on them from the time it sprouted.


Yep I got mine from the dank team in February also haha. The first half of my pack was all mutants just like that. Second half FIRE


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 4, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Anybody grab the trap star? It looks phenomenal! I wanted to get the black mamba but it sold out quick but trapstar and the big smooth look on par with it.


I got trapstar and black mamba, those were the only two i really wanted


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Anyone run mint chocolate chip? Really interested in the black mamba strain


----------



## Norcalknugs (Aug 5, 2016)

I have a chocolate oranges in flower now. And boy oh boy is she a beauty.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Aug 5, 2016)

Chocolate oranges in the front, blackberry cream and gutbuster in the back.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 5, 2016)

So it's TDT for freebies with an order but there's a longer delivery time, and the price is a tad cheaper. It's SHN for quick delivery period. No extras/freebies promotions etc. (as far as exotic goes) They both appear to have about the same stock minus a strain here or there for both sides. Is that about the gist? Oh almost forgot. How is the customer service from either seedbank?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 5, 2016)

TDT also did away with its free shipping and no tax.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 5, 2016)

Just ordered my first pack of exotic genetics gear! Stoked!!!! Kimbo Kush in my life next week! Used SHN. Next purchase of chocolate oranges and either black mamba or sizzurp will be next from TDT.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 5, 2016)

I will get some mama in the future me thinks


----------



## kingzt (Aug 5, 2016)

Black mamba is already sold out. Anybody know when a possible new drop will be. Also the big smooth is now sold out too at TDT.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 5, 2016)

toaster struedel said:


> Did you get your gutbuster from TDT ? I got mine back if feb. and the 3 I started so far are F'd up. I killed one off got one in veg the other is in flower. It's 2 months old and only 4 inches tall. Ultra thin serrated leaves and crystals on them from the time it sprouted.


Everytime I see your name I get hungry


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 5, 2016)

Greenline got em still


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 5, 2016)

CoB_nUt said:


> Just ordered my first pack of exotic genetics gear! Stoked!!!! Kimbo Kush in my life next week! Used SHN. Next purchase of chocolate oranges and either black mamba or sizzurp will be next from TDT.


good choice, you will be sure to find a keeper. Don't sleep on what you wan't...some strains get repeated, some disappear.....you never know. Bet you will like the speed in which you get ur package.


----------



## cookie master (Aug 5, 2016)

I think the kimbo parents got a virus. I tried out the f2 that they are selling and it was complete garbage. They were stunted, twisted, and never grew out of it even with months of veg. Ive seen a few similar reports...
The mint chocolate chip is the shit tho, I have a pheno that looks like exotics pic.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 5, 2016)

I just ordered a pack of cookies and cream and a pack of blackberry cream got thrown in the package ?? Hoping these are as good as they sound .


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 6, 2016)

grease monkey #1 fading


----------



## numberfour (Aug 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Greenline got em still


Sweet, Greenline ship internationally. Trap Star ordered.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kimbo Kush, 2-3 weeks. Swear she piled on double the resin in the couple days since I took this pic... She started out twisted and mutant like and is one of the best in the garden now.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 9, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Kimbo Kush, 2-3 weeks. Swear she piled on double the resin in the couple days since I took this pic... She started out twisted and mutant like and is one of the best in the garden now.
> 
> View attachment 3753609


Nice, skinny big leaves and nice stacking....reminds me of a phone i had that smelled just like coffee. I have found the mutants to not like a moist environment. If you water them a little less, they take off and become the thirstiest in the garden....just have to get them there. I think you may have something similar, finicky at first, then the beast of the garden!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 9, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Nice, skinny big leaves and nice stacking....reminds me of a phone i had that smelled just like coffee. I have found the mutants to not like a moist environment. If you water them a little less, they take off and become the thirstiest in the garden....just have to get them there. I think you may have something similar, finicky at first, then the beast of the garden!!


No kidding she smells just like a coffee bean. I've had some varieties that smell a little like coffee before going into full flower but this girl smells like I just ground some whole bean. 

I believe I have f1's so it's more likely we have similar phenos if your pack was f1. Not super important but I also hope she purples out on me !


----------



## Norcalknugs (Aug 9, 2016)

@Growmau5 here is my chocolate oranges pheno #1 you wanted to see. Trichomes on the big fan leafs on day 8 of flower! Definitely has the biggest buds in flower so far. Just over all a beautiful super vigorous plant, quickly becoming one of my favorites in the garden. Only popped 3 at first, got one female, one male and one runt. Can't wait to run the rest of the pack. 
This may be way off base here. But I think refrigeration helps with the mutant problem. The first half of my gutbusters was straight mutant garbage, I mean totally non viable. After they spent 2 months in the fridge not a single mutant, have found 3 keepers.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 10, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> No kidding she smells just like a coffee bean. I've had some varieties that smell a little like coffee before going into full flower but this girl smells like I just ground some whole bean.
> 
> I believe I have f1's so it's more likely we have similar phenos if your pack was f1. Not super important but I also hope she purples out on me !


Mine were F2's, but my coffee pheno had giant long leaves, stayed short and squat and grew giant buds! I mean the biggest buds of anything I grew, but they were a little airy......which was a good thing, kept the bud rot away. Funny thing is I don't drink coffee, and for the life of me, i couldn't figure out what the smell was. I killed it off without giving a second run(i never do this) just b/c i didn't like/couldn't figure out the smell. Then my buddy tells me the one that smells like coffee was pretty good and a light bulb goes off SMH.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 10, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> No kidding she smells just like a coffee bean. I've had some varieties that smell a little like coffee before going into full flower but this girl smells like I just ground some whole bean.
> 
> I believe I have f1's so it's more likely we have similar phenos if your pack was f1. Not super important but I also hope she purples out on me !


Yeah, one last thing, my coffee pheno was the only one of three that didn't get any purple what so ever...i wouldn't get my hopes up, but you never know. the other two were on the berry side and purped up nicely.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 11, 2016)

What's the deal with their ig post about retiring?


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 11, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> What's the deal with their ig post about retiring?


What page? It's fucking gone now!! Pretty odd, something is up. I'm not in the know, but I check their page regularly, and you don't go to all those events, release all those stains,win all those awards, and just vanish?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 11, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> What's the deal with their ig post about retiring?


IG police got em again at 135k. Prolly just pissed, it sounds like they're kidding but maybe just taking a IG break for awhile. Hard to leave IG once you've started...


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 11, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> What page? It's fucking gone now!! Pretty odd, something is up. I'm not in the know, but I check their page regularly, and you don't go to all those events, release all those stains,win all those awards, and just vanish?


They got deleted. Usually happens when someone reports you. They made a new account if you search for them in search bar and it says they're "retiring" from IG I think. They'll probably get their account back. sin city lost theirs and some guy that's around IG has been getting them back for people who get deleted. Must have a friend at IG or something. 

Also you should add me on The gram lol


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 11, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> They got deleted. Usually happens when someone reports you. They made a new account if you search for them in search bar and it says they're "retiring" from IG I think. They'll probably get their account back. sin city lost theirs and some guy that's around IG has been getting them back for people who get deleted. Must have a friend at IG or something.
> 
> Also you should add me on The gram lol


thats me that just followed...


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 11, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> They got deleted. Usually happens when someone reports you. They made a new account if you search for them in search bar and it says they're "retiring" from IG I think. They'll probably get their account back. sin city lost theirs and some guy that's around IG has been getting them back for people who get deleted. Must have a friend at IG or something.
> 
> Also you should add me on The gram lol


Thanks for this info, i feel better now lol. Sucks, b/c that's the only place i know to get good info on their new gear. I'm not on IG or i would add you, i just use it to get info and pics. Where I'm at, you keep a low profile......Social Media is the opposite of that IMHO.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 12, 2016)

Lemon Meringue, day 36 from flip.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 12, 2016)

Grease monkey #1 at harvest..my favorite lady, smells like vanilla catpiss
 
Lower
 
a pile of frost
 
all trimmed different camera setting


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Aug 12, 2016)

Looks killer great job on that @eastcoastled


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 12, 2016)

A nice resinous Kimbo..

Sorry bout da cat hair


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 13, 2016)

Finally got my Kimbo Kush in!!!! They are f2's, after reading a few more posts,I hope I'm not in for the mutant exchange. Next order up is chocolate oranges and black mamba. I'm only gonna pop 3 kimbos for now. Wish me luck lol!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 13, 2016)

Oh yea, @ eastcoastled you were right about the speedy delivery. 2 days! Can't beat that!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 13, 2016)

CoB_nUt said:


> Finally got my Kimbo Kush in!!!! They are f2's, after reading a few more posts,I hope I'm not in for the mutant exchange. Next order up is chocolate oranges and black mamba. I'm only gonna pop 3 kimbos for now. Wish me luck lol!


Mine all started mutated, I wouldn't worry about it, although I did have a couple die. These were f1 though. All i can say is stick it out if it is a mutant. No matter the variety, most end up normal. Some of my mutants have ended up the best plants I've had!


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 13, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Mine all started mutated, I wouldn't worry about it, although I did have a couple die. These were f1 though. All i can say is stick it out if it is a mutant. No matter the variety, most end up normal. Some of my mutants have ended up the best plants I've had!


^ 100%
Some of my favorite crosses have been from seedlings that were mutants and some stayed mutants for months before spitting out a proper branch. If you have the space and patience ride it out. You'll be shocked when one day you'll notice a "normal" leaf, and then a branch..


----------



## greencropper (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 14, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Looks killer great job on that @eastcoastled


Thanks bro, but I may have fucked up and lost her. Trying to reveg the stump, since i didn't clean it all the way, left a few shoots at the bottom. Hopefully it stays alive long enough and turns so i can take a clone. I have two pheno's and after up potting yesterday, i think i mixed up the labels....think i tossed the wrong ones, SMH!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 14, 2016)

greencropper said:


> View attachment 3757036


Shn must be seeing the $ greenline is pulling on auctions


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Shn must be seeing the $ greenline is pulling on auctions


BINGO!! Monkey see monkey do..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 14, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> BINGO!! Monkey see monkey do..


" original cookies and cream" lol


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 14, 2016)

I'll tell you what I'm not a fan of the auctions unless it really is for a good cause than I'm all for it but that starfighter and chocolate covered strawberries will be getting added to the vault.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 14, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> I'll tell you what I'm not a fan of the auctions unless it really is for a good cause than I'm all for it but that starfighter and chocolate covered strawberries will be getting added to the vault.


but at what cost bro?...could be other diehard exotic fans out there with an unlimited budget? also it maybe possible to find the ingredients to make your own as is the case with Dosidos? these bean auctions seem mainly for the wealthy dunno?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 14, 2016)

I'll say this. These auctions isn't for the greater good. They're to get as much outta our wallets as possible. SHN seen Greedyline auctions now they'll follow suit to try and get as much as possible.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 14, 2016)

greencropper said:


> but at what cost bro?...could be other diehard exotic fans out there with an unlimited budget? also it maybe possible to find the ingredients to make your own as is the case with Dosidos? these bean auctions seem mainly for the wealthy dunno?


Who is making dos I dos seeds ??


----------



## greencropper (Aug 14, 2016)

grab some GGG Mendobreath or Pugsbreath & Archive Faceoff OG & have a chuck...& presto homemade Dosidos!


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 14, 2016)

greencropper said:


> grab some GGG Mendobreath or Pugsbreath & Archive Faceoff OG & have a chuck...& presto homemade Dosidos!


Mendo breath is actually available in seeds right now too . I don't know about the face off og though? Thanks for the info man .


----------



## greencropper (Aug 14, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Mendo breath is actually available in seeds right now too . I don't know about the face off og though? Thanks for the info man .


http://www.glcheckout.com/product/face-off-bx2-archive-seed-bank/
www.seedsherenow.com/genetics/archive-seed-bank-seeds/archive-seed-bank-shark-bite-308.html
seedsherenow having a bit of a price gouge at $150....


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks  it would cost me around 420 bucks to get the seeds and I could do it and spread to the masses . But I don't have that much money lol and I only have room for a few plants . That is a freakin awesome strain though. Someday . A man can dream


----------



## greencropper (Aug 14, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Thanks  it would cost me around 420 bucks to get the seeds and I could do it and spread to the masses . But I don't have that much money lol and I only have room for a few plants . That is a freakin awesome strain though. Someday . A man can dream


greenline has the faceoff for $75 on special, if you wait for pugsbreath to come along again & snag it you could have the faceoff & pugsbreath for $155 total...


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 15, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> I'll tell you what I'm not a fan of the auctions unless it really is for a good cause than I'm all for it but that starfighter and chocolate covered strawberries will be getting added to the vault.


Great minds think alike, those were the two i wanted most. Been on the lookout for choc covered strawberries for like 2 yrs now. Any pure straighter is a no brainer. I'm sure these will go for ridiculous numbers, exotic seems to have a pretty large following from what I have seen on IG. Probably have enough seeds for the next 20yrs anyway lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 15, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Great minds think alike, those were the two i wanted most. Been on the lookout for choc covered strawberries for like 2 yrs now. Any pure straighter is a no brainer. I'm sure these will go for ridiculous numbers, exotic seems to have a pretty large following from what I have seen on IG. Probably have enough seeds for the next 20yrs anyway lol.


So mad I missed out on the Chocolate Covered Strawberries that's the one I should've got instead of the Green Ribbon BX if any of y'all get them please make f2s lol


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> So mad I missed out on the Chocolate Covered Strawberries that's the one I should've got instead of the Green Ribbon BX if any of y'all get them please make f2s lol


Definitely, but I'm not paying more than $200 per pack, so I'm probably out lol. How did you like the green ribbon? That's one that I always thought about, but never pulled the trigger on.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 15, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Definitely, but I'm not paying more than $200 per pack, so I'm probably out lol. How did you like the green ribbon? That's one that I always thought about, but never pulled the trigger on.


I haven't ran them yet. Pack still sealed. I put them on the back burner a lil after my bro @genuity ran them and wasn't too impressed. I don't think he even posted pics of them finished I may be wrong but I don't think so and if he really ain't trying to show them cus we all know how good he grows then that tells me something. A few will get ran I hope something good comes from them hell Exotic used a male from this cross for there Green Ribbon BX line so something gotta be good in them lol hopefully my pack


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I haven't ran them yet. Pack still sealed. I put them on the back burner a lil after my bro @genuity ran them and wasn't too impressed. I don't think he even posted pics of them finished I may be wrong but I don't think so and if he really ain't trying to show them cus we all know how good he grows then that tells me something. A few will get ran I hope something good comes from them hell Exotic used a male from this cross for there Green Ribbon BX line so something gotta be good in them lol hopefully my pack


Yeah,they did not perform to well...but the bud I did get had this strong tuna funk...with a thick smoke.high/stone was 50/50.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 15, 2016)

Arrived today !! Let the exotic pheno hunt begin! Well sometime soon anyways.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 15, 2016)

I have ran around to like 4-5 different dispensaries trying there versions of cookies and cream and I've only slightly liked one of them ? What do you guys think of this strain? I might not run it .


----------



## Norcalknugs (Aug 15, 2016)

My #1 pheno of blackberry cream.. On day 15, I swear only 15 days! Reals of slinky dough just like a pheno I found last run that was fire cookie goodness. 
Chocolate oranges ain't no slouch either.. Stacking good also and has a straight orange nose to her. 
 
Exotic Genetix kicks ass


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 15, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> View attachment 3758493View attachment 3758481 My #1 pheno of blackberry cream.. On day 15, I swear only 15 days! View attachment 3758473View attachment 3758478Reals of slinky dough just like a pheno I found last run that was fire cookie goodness.
> Chocolate oranges ain't no slouch either.. Stacking good also and has a straight orange nose to her. View attachment 3758490
> View attachment 3758491View attachment 3758493
> Exotic Genetix kicks ass


Keep me posted on that blackberry cream please! I just got my seeds of that today in the mail. Plants look great ! Especially for 15 days , whoa!!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 15, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I have ran around to like 4-5 different dispensaries trying there versions of cookies and cream and I've only slightly liked one of them ? What do you guys think of this strain? I might not run it .


The pheno I've seen looked way better than it smelled or tasted. It's definitely a dank unique strain but not heavy on the terps like other cookie strains.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 15, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> The pheno I've seen looked way better than it smelled or tasted. It's definitely a dank unique strain but not heavy on the terps like other cookie strains.


Kinda how I am feeling too. I jumped and grabbed a pack and then decided to look around about it . Duh


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 15, 2016)

Looks like it would kill it on the extraction department thou if that's your thing.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 15, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Looks like it would kill it on the extraction department thou if that's your thing.


I just smoke flower. Concentrates make me sweat and feel dizzy . Guess I'm just a lightweight plus I don't feel the need to smoke anymore butane than what I take in with a lighter and a bong  to each there own though


----------



## cookie master (Aug 16, 2016)

I have a couple phenos ive kept from a pack of f2's one looks very starfighterish, it turns black and white at the end, the other more cookie. Both are extremely dense but I concur, they look beautiful but are on the verge of culling because it just aint as dank as some other stuff. The males looked like brutes.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Aug 17, 2016)

chocolate oranges day 15 
super tight and dense phenotype. bush.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Aug 18, 2016)

Chocolate oranges on day 17 resin rails. One of my favorite plants I have grown to date. 
  She stacks too


----------



## Terrapin2 (Aug 18, 2016)

wow, that looks amazing! Hahahaha! 


great job.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> View attachment 3760268 Chocolate oranges on day 17 resin rails. One of my favorite plants I have grown to date.
> View attachment 3760269 View attachment 3760270 She stacks too


what kinda setup are you running?


----------



## Mr Misunderstood (Aug 18, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Definitely, but I'm not paying more than $200 per pack, so I'm probably out lol. How did you like the green ribbon? That's one that I always thought about, but never pulled the trigger on.


im hoping to get one of the SF for a reasonable price. It's not like it's the original alien pack E purchased.

Also these seeds have been sitting in God knows what kind of conditions in customs for 2 years. I have to get a pack... There just is no other option. So I'm going to try to get at least one pack of everything, except the bullfighter.

StarFighter , the original helps my auto immune deaise so much. & lately I'm almost iMoble. I have appoint,nets in the next few weeks. They have me on 60 mg of oxycodone every 4 hours... Shits going to kill me.

So I'll be in on everything for the collection, but I'll be aggressive on SF, CCS, SM, The Hulk & OP.

I, going today to meet up with my guy to pick up a few packs.
1 pack Big Smooth
1 Pack double stuff.. I didn't initinaly wAnt this strain, but I hear it's solid.
1 Pack Blue Steel
1 Pack Trap Star

I think their may be some dummies who bid up the IX thinking they are going to start a seed company off of it..... Lol I really hope I don't have to spend too much. I'm going to most likely end up with one of each, but I wire would like two IX2's, but I'm not going to be an idiot. I have enough gear with SF in it, I could recreate the strain with enough work, and fully planned on doing that. This would make it a lot easier.

GL brothers.

I have a lot more then this.. But I always like to talk genetix.
I have been shut down for awhile, but I going to see new meds soon, so I'll have to fire her up. 
My only issue, is I have quite a few "special mom's I need to run soon.m
AFPAK
The real white cut from Krome. 
Bruce Banner 4
Pineapple Giggle 
A 50'day heavy yielding Crockett Tangie 
A heavy yielding Archive Casper OG 
A very special Apollo 11 from original BG stock, the plants been aRound. Long time. 
Berry White 
Illuminati StarDawg
Kush mans Star Dawg 
Sweet Pebbles 
Among other things. 
So I'm going to hang to do some soul searching in the next few weeks & figure out what i want to run.


----------



## bloodstone (Aug 18, 2016)

them choc covered strawbs gonna cost u an arm and a leg, gl.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2016)

Mr Misunderstood said:


> im hoping to get one of the SF for a reasonable price. It's not like it's the original alien pack E purchased.
> 
> Also these seeds have been sitting in God knows what kind of conditions in customs for 2 years. I have to get a pack... There just is no other option. So I'm going to try to get at least one pack of everything, except the bullfighter.
> 
> ...


Nice collection.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 18, 2016)

Mr Misunderstood said:


> im hoping to get one of the SF for a reasonable price. It's not like it's the original alien pack E purchased.
> 
> Also these seeds have been sitting in God knows what kind of conditions in customs for 2 years. I have to get a pack... There just is no other option. So I'm going to try to get at least one pack of everything, except the bullfighter.
> 
> ...


Nice collection. I would run the grease monkey if you are going to dip into your exotic stash....that one has impressed me and everyone else(in my circle) the most. Kimbo is another good one if your hurting.....that shit will turn you into a pile of jello. The auction will probably happen without me even knowing it...but i would love some choc strawberries!!


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Aug 18, 2016)

I too wanted to get the cc strawberries, but missed the boat. I decided to get some sin city sequoia strawberry instead. Who knows, maybe they will outperform exotics gear. I have some of their cherry cream pies going at the moment, they smell like burned rubber and lemon at the moment. Hopefully the aroma will change over time and give some "pungent cherry aroma".


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 18, 2016)

GranolaCornhola said:


> I too wanted to get the cc strawberries, but missed the boat. I decided to get some sin city sequoia strawberry instead. Who knows, maybe they will outperform exotics gear. I have some of their cherry cream pies going at the moment, they smell like burned rubber and lemon at the moment. Hopefully the aroma will change over time and give some "pungent cherry aroma".


You will love that Sin City cross. Expect monster colas and frosty nugs with nice potency and terps. It's more sativa hybrid but it's different than Exotic CC Strawberries. I have yet to fully get through some Exotic but always see good things but have grown plenty Sin City and gear always good.


----------



## kingzt (Aug 18, 2016)

Just got some Black mamba seeds at seedherenow. Never heard of the seedbank but came across it on MassRoots. I had to jump on them since I missed them at TDT. Super stocked about popping these. Anybody have experience with the black mamba?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 18, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Just got some Black mamba seeds at seedherenow. Never heard of the seedbank but came across it on MassRoots. I had to jump on them since I missed them at TDT. Super stocked about popping these. Anybody have experience with the black mamba?


That's new bro most prolly just getting packs like you. I would check IG for info


----------



## Mr Misunderstood (Aug 18, 2016)

I just picked up a few more exotic packs today. I hear somone is going to try to buy 5 of the six packs of the IX







eastcoastled said:


> Nice collection. I would run the grease monkey if you are going to dip into your exotic stash....that one has impressed me and everyone else(in my circle) the most. Kimbo is another good one if your hurting.....that shit will turn you into a pile of jello. The auction will probably happen without me even knowing it...but i would love some choc strawberries!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 19, 2016)

Coming back


----------



## Norcalknugs (Aug 19, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> what kinda setup are you running?


I am running 6 cxb3590 on 2 meanwell hlg240-1750b but they're only at about 50% right now. Area is a little less than 3x3. This pic is a chocolate oranges, 2 blackberry cream and a gutbuster. They are stacking so hard for 18 days.  Resin tacos and not even 3 weeks on the chocolate oranges.  This pheno of blackberry cream is the frostiest plant I've grown this early. @Growmau5


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Coming back View attachment 3761157


I just filled a jar with that yesterday...... I kept 2 phenos, one short and bushy, smells like vanilla catpiss, not the best yielder, but not the worst.(hope i didn't lose this one in my clone mixup) Second one has some legs on her, is a yielder, and needs lots of support for her giant buds. More of a sour earthy smell. Both frosty as fuck, only 2 females from the eight seeds i popped....but both are keepers in their own right.
In stock already at SHN. They always seem to get first dibs.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 19, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> I am running 6 cxb3590 on 2 meanwell hlg240-1750b but they're only at about 50% right now. Area is a little less than 3x3. This pic is a chocolate oranges, 2 blackberry cream and a gutbuster. They are stacking so hard for 18 days. View attachment 3761257 View attachment 3761259Resin tacos and not even 3 weeks on the chocolate oranges. View attachment 3761261View attachment 3761262 This pheno of blackberry cream is the frostiest plant I've grown this early. @Growmau5


you're going to need support....those buds will be hitting the ground in the last few weeks. My last kimbo was snapping branches 4 weeks in....stacking just like your pic.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 19, 2016)

Dried grease monkey pheno#1 Had some purple in her being right under the AC, but the shitty lighting makes the buds look darker than they really are. 
  
pheno #2 in flower, completely different structure.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Aug 19, 2016)

wow. 
looks great, folks!


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 19, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Dried grease monkey pheno#1 Had some purple in her being right under the AC, but the shitty lighting makes the buds look darker than they really are.
> View attachment 3761315 View attachment 3761316
> pheno #2 in flower, completely different structure.
> View attachment 3761317 View attachment 3761318 View attachment 3761321


You running Leds @eastcoastled


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> You running Leds @eastcoastled


yep cxb3590 that i built. You can see a little light burn in the last pic.....I was waiting for someone to tell me i had a calcium def lol. I was all A51, but i am phasing them out/switching them to veg lights. I stagger the couple a51's i have left in-between the cxb's since they aren't even close to the same output. When I started i had t5's(veg), hps, and led. 
All led now, no need for anything else. Crazy that i was able to double my space, triple my production, but my power bill has not gone up since i started.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 19, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> yep cxb3590 that i built. You can see a little light burn in the last pic.....I was waiting for someone to tell me i had a calcium def lol. I was all A51, but i am phasing them out/switching them to veg lights. I stagger the couple a51's i have left in-between the cxb's since they aren't even close to the same output. When I started i had t5's(veg), hps, and led.
> All led now, no need for anything else. Crazy that i was able to double my space, triple my production, but my power bill has not gone up since i started.


That's the best part saving on energy.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 19, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> yep cxb3590 that i built. You can see a little light burn in the last pic.....I was waiting for someone to tell me i had a calcium def lol. I was all A51, but i am phasing them out/switching them to veg lights. I stagger the couple a51's i have left in-between the cxb's since they aren't even close to the same output. When I started i had t5's(veg), hps, and led.
> All led now, no need for anything else. Crazy that i was able to double my space, triple my production, but my power bill has not gone up since i started.


How high do you keep your leds?


----------



## numberfour (Aug 19, 2016)

Harvested the Lightsaber today, frosty mofo, smells of sour lemons, starfighter leaner 

Always liked the twists on these top shades
 

Like a spider


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 19, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> How high do you keep your leds?


Depends on a lot of things, but i let the plants tell me. I keep them as close as i can get away with for maximum penetration. In veg you can go pretty high, flower i keep them on the edge of light burn for maximum penetration. You see slightly yellow tops, keep em there....they get worse, raise the light a little. Usually at some point they get green again and you leave the lights there. I grow in coco, so i have pretty consistent feed conditions, which makes it easier to dial in my lights.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 19, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Depends on a lot of things, but i let the plants tell me. I keep them as close as i can get away with for maximum penetration. In veg you can go pretty high, flower i keep them on the edge of light burn for maximum penetration. You see slightly yellow tops, keep em there....they get worse, raise the light a little. Usually at some point they get green again and you leave the lights there. I grow in coco, so i have pretty consistent feed conditions, which makes it easier to dial in my lights.


Yea I'm caught in the middle with mine. Mine are showing all kinds of deficiencies and I'm getting a ton of different opinions light burn, n deficient, cal mag deficient, etc... but I think it's my tap water ph fluctuations causing lockout.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 19, 2016)

Cant' get any closer than 15" on the green crack im running under the cxb3590's @1400ma. I can get as low as 8" same strain same medium,nutes,etc. under the 3070's. Having said that, the 3590's yield more per plant in the same tent. Haven't soaked my kimbo yet, it's been a while since i've cultivated reg seeds. Im on the fence about how many I shld drop.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 19, 2016)

What do you think about these? pH/nute lockout or light burn?

First one is about 15" from my 6light 3070

2nd are my buckets under a amare pro9 at ~26"

I'm so confused


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 19, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> What do you think about these? pH/nute lockout or light burn?
> 
> First one is about 15" from my 6light 3070
> 
> ...


From what I've read about cobs is that they require your plant to use more cal mag than usual so that is probably your problem.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 19, 2016)

I've got a 6 cob light that I bought from timber grow lights and it cost me 600 . They ( timber grow lights ) told me I would need 4 more of that same light to fill my 4x8 tent so the light never came out of the box . I'm still half tempted to try it out anyways .


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 20, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> What do you think about these? pH/nute lockout or light burn?
> 
> First one is about 15" from my 6light 3070
> 
> ...


First one is praying, so I don't think it's light burn. Light burn usually only effects the very top, and they stay green down low where the they don't get as much light. Second pic would only be the light if you just flipped them to full power, or just put that light on them after being under say a T5. Usually they will snap out of it after a couple days, if not raise the light. You should be checking your PH at least twice a day in hydro, have you had any swings? I would guess it's something of that nature.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 20, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> First one is praying, so I don't think it's light burn. Light burn usually only effects the very top, and they stay green down low where the they don't get as much light. Second pic would only be the light if you just flipped them to full power, or just put that light on them after being under say a T5. Usually they will snap out of it after a couple days, if not raise the light. You should be checking your PH at least twice a day in hydro, have you had any swings? I would guess it's something of that nature.


Yup a full point every 12hrs. It seems to have stabilized after 4 days though


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 20, 2016)

@eastcoastled, my babies still pray and get burned, If they are too close. I'm no expert on cobs as I only have 4 completed runs under them(perpetual) but, that first pic is what my babies looked like until i backed them off a few inches, they did greenback up. I now have some severe burn on a few top fans on the 3590 side can't raise them so they'll have to sort it out themselves. They only have two weeks to go, the burn came along about 9 days ago as I was experimenting with light height and different configurations in my tent.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 20, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Yup a full point every 12hrs. It seems to have stabilized after 4 days though


I switched to coco b/c i couldn't deal with all the work and issues. Coco is much more forgiving. Good luck figuring it out, you can always raise the lights a little and see if it helps.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 20, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I switched to coco b/c i couldn't deal with all the work and issues. Coco is much more forgiving. Good luck figuring it out, you can always raise the lights a little and see if it helps.


They're all the way up lol


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 20, 2016)

CoB_nUt said:


> @eastcoastled, my babies still pray and get burned, If they are too close. I'm no expert on cobs as I only have 4 completed runs under them(perpetual) but, that first pic is what my babies looked like until i backed them off a few inches, they did greenback up. I now have some severe burn on a few top fans on the 3590 side can't raise them so they'll have to sort it out themselves. They only have two weeks to go, the burn came along about 9 days ago as I was experimenting with light height and different configurations in my tent.


True, mine have done the same. I grow big girls, so It's usually just the tops, not the whole plant. Looking at that first pic again, It does look like light burn, but hard to be sure. Keeping them just on the edge of light burn has always worked well for me. Usually deficiencies start at the bottom, so if it's only up top it's usually light burn.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Aug 20, 2016)

Chocolate oranges day 19. 
  
@eastcoastled this blackberry cream will definitely be getting a net soon. Day 19 and already she is flopping from these meaty knobs


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 20, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> View attachment 3762116 Chocolate oranges day 19.
> View attachment 3762117 View attachment 3762118
> @eastcoastled this blackberry cream will definitely be getting a net soon. Day 19 and already she is flopping from these meaty knobs


Looks like you got some winners there !


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 20, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> View attachment 3762116 Chocolate oranges day 19.
> View attachment 3762117 View attachment 3762118
> @eastcoastled this blackberry cream will definitely be getting a net soon. Day 19 and already she is flopping from these meaty knobs


Beautiful job, they look as healthy as can be. Can't wait to see them closer to finish....you might need a snow shovel for all that frost!! When you say day 19, is that from flip to 12/12? They just look a couple weeks further than that....usually takes me two weeks from 12/12 to get a decent bud site.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Aug 20, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Beautiful job, they look as healthy as can be. Can't wait to see them closer to finish....you might need a snow shovel for all that frost!! When you say day 19, is that from flip to 12/12? They just look a couple weeks further than that....usually takes me two weeks from 12/12 to get a decent bud site.


Thank you, this is my fourth grow and I must say I have come a long way. 
I count start could bring 12/12 from the time they showed sex, aka first pistil shown. This was exactly one week after I flipped them to 12/12 for everything in the tent except for my ogkb Dom meatbreath.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Aug 20, 2016)

That's the whole tent last night. 
And here's a screenshot of my ig saying they showed sex the day before on August 1st. Just because I know they look way further along hahaI flipped the lights on July 24th my birthday


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 20, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> Thank you, this is my fourth grow and I must say I have come a long way.
> I count start could bring 12/12 from the time they showed sex, aka first pistil shown. This was exactly one week after I flipped them to 12/12 for everything in the tent except for my ogkb Dom meatbreath.


Ok that makes more sense...they're in beast mode now! My grease monkey #2's are around the same age...maybe a few days to a week older. I always count from 12/12, b/c at that point they are taking up a valuable spot, and i want to know how long they will take up that space. Anyway, they look fantastic, whatever you are doing, keep doing it, and please keep us updated on how they turn out!


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 20, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> View attachment 3762155 That's the whole tent last night.
> And here's a screenshot of my ig saying they showed sex the day before on August 1st. Just because I know they look way further along hahaView attachment 3762157I flipped the lights on July 24th my birthday


Nice bro, wasn't trying to call you out....just trying to make myself feel better....when you said 19 days i was like damn, i'm doing something wrong! A week can make a big difference when they take off! You have a couple beasts going, and your shit is obviously dialed in!


----------



## Norcalknugs (Aug 20, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Ok that makes more sense...they're in beast mode now! My grease monkey #2's are around the same age...maybe a few days to a week older. I always count from 12/12, b/c at that point they are taking up a valuable spot, and i want to know how long they will take up that space. Anyway, they look fantastic, whatever you are doing, keep doing it, and please keep us updated on how they turn out!


I have always counted from the time they show sex because as we can see it can take different lengths of time to show sex. But now that I think about it, it is good to know how long it took them t sex haha. 
Will definitely keep updated and you do the same If you're on ig give me a follow Norcalknugs I do pretty much daily updates there. Rollitup is full of trolls, haters and some just some genuinely annoying people. Who spend more time worrying about watts, and efficiency over actually growing healthy plants haha.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Aug 20, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Nice bro, wasn't trying to call you out....just trying to make myself feel better....when you said 19 days i was like damn, i'm doing something wrong! A week can make a big difference when they take off! You have a couple beasts going, and your shit is obviously dialed in!


I didn't take it as you calling me out haha. I am growing them and find it hard to believe! Haha
And thanks again


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Aug 21, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Just got some Black mamba seeds at seedherenow. Never heard of the seedbank but came across it on MassRoots. I had to jump on them since I missed them at TDT. Super stocked about popping these. Anybody have experience with the black mamba?


We have some black mamba outdoor in 100 gallon pots, atleast a couple of them all the same phenotype because we don't keep mothers. I may be able to get some photos for you they are a couple weeks into flower..


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Aug 21, 2016)

White Knucks, probably the largest plants in our garden which can get up to ~ 110 F.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 22, 2016)

Unreleased about to take a swim
Last 4 seeds of each.
Soon.

Hulk
Starfighter IX2

Best things in life as they say are " ".

Good luck with the auctions


----------



## cookie master (Aug 22, 2016)

Tha Magnificent- The first one looks like cal mag or ph issues but its hard to say whether to correct it or let it finish at this point. The second looks like root issues.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 23, 2016)

@eastcoastled , Just switched over to coco(coco loco) in 2 gal dirt bags from 2 gal 100% perlite hempy buckets. Do you feed everyday? or feed feed water? i've ran coco/perlite 50-50 all coco and all perlite in these bags. feeding every day. Also using jack's and calnit, compost tea, sst. and florilicious plus. I'm liking the growth and production of the coco. Just a tad bit slower than all perlite as far as veg growth is concerned, it makes up for it in flower and yield tho. Also, the side branches on the coco girls are more pronounced, more full and damn near apical colas themselves.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 23, 2016)

CoB_nUt said:


> @eastcoastled , Just switched over to coco(coco loco) in 2 gal dirt bags from 2 gal 100% perlite hempy buckets. Do you feed everyday? or feed feed water? i've ran coco/perlite 50-50 all coco and all perlite in these bags. feeding every day. Also using jack's and calnit, compost tea, sst. and florilicious plus. I'm liking the growth and production of the coco. Just a tad bit slower than all perlite as far as veg growth is concerned, it makes up for it in flower and yield tho. Also, the side branches on the coco girls are more pronounced, more full and damn near apical colas themselves.


I feed once a day in the morning right after lights on for the plants i hand water. My bigger/keeper area i use blumats, so they are getting steady feedings....better yields vs hand watering.......but they can be a pain in the ass! You might need to do twice a day in 2 gal depending on plant size. Usually if the top of the coco is dry, they are thirsty.....only feed enough to get some runoff. A good way to tell is to lift the corner of the container....if it's light, they are thirsty. IMHO they key with coco is to keep it moist so your nutrients don't crystalize, but you don't want it saturated. You definitely don't want it to dry out though, that will lead to issues. I use GH Cocotek, doubt that makes a difference. Watering once a day in 3 gal bags, i can get 6-8 zips per plant, sometimes more. With blumats, i can get 8-12, same set up, just steady watering from the blumats. Plenty of people getting 10+ in 2 gal bags watering multiple times per day with pumps and manifolds, or even hand watering if you don't have a day job. Just keep em moist, and you'll be good...you can then tweak your method and schedule off that to suit your lifestyle. All depends on how much work you want to put into it. I use jacks also with calnit, epsom, and silica. I tried using floralicous as a booster, and it did the opposite.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 23, 2016)

Yea I forgot to mention the silica as well. I Only Use the FP during flush/non feed the last 4-5 days b4 harvest. The bags/fabric pots did have a learning curve coming from hempys.
Had a few sample bags of Growstone G5 coco with mykos. Was decent, definitely good enough for me to want to purchase a bag or two but the "shop" didn't even stock it. Also recieved a sample of thr Gh Cocotek grow/blo om a/b. Lol its been sitting in the packages for a year unopened.

Eh.... My apologies for the derail... Back to our regularly scheduled program. Still haven't dropped the kimbos yet. Got a text about the auction from SHN tomorrow.

Question... You guys just follow your regular germination routines when popping this breeders beans? Soak, wait for bean to sink, drop in plug,rockwool,etc.. Paper towel method, directly into medium etc.. I'm diggin the mandala seeds way.


----------



## kingzt (Aug 23, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I feed once a day in the morning right after lights on for the plants i hand water. My bigger/keeper area i use blumats, so they are getting steady feedings....better yields vs hand watering.......but they can be a pain in the ass! You might need to do twice a day in 2 gal depending on plant size. Usually if the top of the coco is dry, they are thirsty.....only feed enough to get some runoff. A good way to tell is to lift the corner of the container....if it's light, they are thirsty. IMHO they key with coco is to keep it moist so your nutrients don't crystalize, but you don't want it saturated. You definitely don't want it to dry out though, that will lead to issues. I use GH Cocotek, doubt that makes a difference. Watering once a day in 3 gal bags, i can get 6-8 zips per plant, sometimes more. With blumats, i can get 8-12, same set up, just steady watering from the blumats. Plenty of people getting 10+ in 2 gal bags watering multiple times per day with pumps and manifolds, or even hand watering if you don't have a day job. Just keep em moist, and you'll be good...you can then tweak your method and schedule off that to suit your lifestyle. All depends on how much work you want to put into it. I use jacks also with calnit, epsom, and silica. I tried using floralicous as a booster, and it did the opposite.


How much water are you giving you girls each time you water? I am having some issues when I water. I use 2 gallons every other day. I am thinking about switching to one gallon every day.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 23, 2016)

kingzt said:


> How much water are you giving you girls each time you water? I am having some issues when I water. I use 2 gallons every other day. I am thinking about switching to one gallon every day.


Water slowly until runoff atleast 1 time a day in coco no matter what and that will move up to several times a day in flower. If you don't water all the time then salt will build up in your media and plants will taste really bad in the end . Coco has to stay wet always . Plants will still grow if you don't but you will most definitely pay for it later. A dripper system or blumats will help you a lot but they are not fool proof so it isn't set and forget. Coco is hands on all the time.


----------



## kingzt (Aug 23, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Water slowly until runoff atleast 1 time a day in coco no matter what and that will move up to several times a day in flower. If you don't water all the time then salt will build up in your media and plants will taste really bad in the end . Coco has to stay wet always . Plants will still grow if you don't but you will most definitely pay for it later. A dripper system or blumats will help you a lot but they are not fool proof so it isn't set and forget. Coco is hands on all the time.


Why is it necessary to water until run off? I water every other day until it I get run off but I made the mistake and let the plants wick up the run off. I use smart pots and I have always done this with other soilless mediums with success. Haven't adjusted to coco yet. Only ran into problems when I switched to flower but I would water with no run off in veg.


----------



## cookie master (Aug 24, 2016)

Its not necessary but its ideal. Is good to at least flush a couple times, but not totally necessary and if youre running perfect its not needed.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 24, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Why is it necessary to water until run off? I water every other day until it I get run off but I made the mistake and let the plants wick up the run off. I use smart pots and I have always done this with other soilless mediums with success. Haven't adjusted to coco yet. Only ran into problems when I switched to flower but I would water with no run off in veg.


You need waaay more water in flower ! 2 or 3 times as much as veg


----------



## kingzt (Aug 24, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> You need waaay more water in flower ! 2 or 3 times as much as veg


When I feed my ph is 5.8 and my e.c is 1.8. I just tested my run of and the ph was around 7!! What the heck is happening for it to be that high? I use drip clean so I shouldn't have much salt build up.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 24, 2016)

kingzt said:


> When I feed my ph is 5.8 and my e.c is 1.8. I just tested my run of and the ph was around 7!! What the heck is happening for it to be that high? I use drip clean so I shouldn't have much salt build up.


I used house and garden with coco also. That happened to me as well. Why are you feeding so high ? 1.8 is very high in my opinion. You gotta be up fairly high in mls with your base nutes ? Also did you say you are using coco loco ? Are you using calmag ? Your plants are holding on to nutes. Oh runoff in coco is never right unless you are 100% dialed in and that's rare. Ph will drift up in flower but not to 7 . Means your media has a lot of alkaline feed in it usually way too much calcium.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 24, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Why is it necessary to water until run off? I water every other day until it I get run off but I made the mistake and let the plants wick up the run off. I use smart pots and I have always done this with other soilless mediums with success. Haven't adjusted to coco yet. Only ran into problems when I switched to flower but I would water with no run off in veg.


Feed every water . Once a week run a low low ppm feed like 200 or even 150 ppm and water that time heavy. This will get rid of excess salts in your media, but not all. Watering with plain water in coco is counter productive unless you are over feeding. Every other day will definitely begin to build up salts . In coco you have a cation bank and that needs to be full and never dry out or you get lockouts . You have to feed to runoff in coco always.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 24, 2016)

5.8-6.2 coco loco& Growstone gs-5 coco with mykos, feed with every water which is every day once a day in 1& 2 gallon dirt/fabric pots.I do a low ppm<250 feed/water once a week,sooner if salt buildup signs occur. I never let the coco turn lightbrown(dry under the first inch or so of medium.
At times I've watered/fed to runoff in the saucer was an inch and a half up the side of the pot and let it wick it all back up. Sometimes,I'll empty the saucer immediately after feeding. Lately I've been watering/feeding until enough runoff comes out to cover the bottoms of the saucers. Accidently,one fabric pot was turned inside out and a plant put in. Didn't notice it until flower. Around the fourth week (when this strain switches gears), salt buildup was occurring on the outside of the bag,yet the plant seems unaffected whatsoever! No idea, as It is one if the biggest in that group. Not sure what is considered "trees" in around these parts, but I get 3.5-4" plants in 2gal fabric pots. 
I ventured into coco from 100% perlite hempys(2.5 gal square pots) and initially treated the coco fabric pots and coco hempy buckets the same way.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 24, 2016)

Kimbo still packin on frost.

I hit all my special ladies with SSDD pollen this round and it looks like this girl is the only that didn't take  Luckily I have multiple cuts of her for my upcoming breeding project 

I cannot believe the size of the trichomes. I've heard but seeing in person is truly something special. I can't wait to dry sift the trim.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 24, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Kimbo still packin on frost.
> 
> I hit all my special ladies with SSDD pollen this round and it looks like this girl is the only that didn't take  Luckily I have multiple cuts of her for my upcoming breeding project
> 
> ...


I'm with you on the trichs. They are like grains of sand with kimbo, and not very sticky.....more of a dry gritty texture. You're definitely going to get some nice dry sift.....seems like it's a starfighter trait.


----------



## kingzt (Aug 24, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I used house and garden with coco also. That happened to me as well. Why are you feeding so high ? 1.8 is very high in my opinion. You gotta be up fairly high in mls with your base nutes ? Also did you say you are using coco loco ? Are you using calmag ? Your plants are holding on to nutes. Oh runoff in coco is never right unless you are 100% dialed in and that's rare. Ph will drift up in flower but not to 7 . Means your media has a lot of alkaline feed in it usually way too much calcium.


I was doing 120 ml's for 25 gallons. It's was coming out to ~950 ppms, my base water is 140 ppms. I was using cal mag at 5 ml/gal. I am using royal gold tupur. I think my issue my I was leaving the run off for the plants to take back up. If my coco is to alkaline should I lower my ph a lot when I feed?


----------



## kingzt (Aug 24, 2016)

CoB_nUt said:


> 5.8-6.2 coco loco& Growstone gs-5 coco with mykos, feed with every water which is every day once a day in 1& 2 gallon dirt/fabric pots.I do a low ppm<250 feed/water once a week,sooner if salt buildup signs occur. I never let the coco turn lightbrown(dry under the first inch or so of medium.
> At times I've watered/fed to runoff in the saucer was an inch and a half up the side of the pot and let it wick it all back up. Sometimes,I'll empty the saucer immediately after feeding. Lately I've been watering/feeding until enough runoff comes out to cover the bottoms of the saucers. Accidently,one fabric pot was turned inside out and a plant put in. Didn't notice it until flower. Around the fourth week (when this strain switches gears), salt buildup was occurring on the outside of the bag,yet the plant seems unaffected whatsoever! No idea, as It is one if the biggest in that group. Not sure what is considered "trees" in around these parts, but I get 3.5-4" plants in 2gal fabric pots.
> I ventured into coco from 100% perlite hempys(2.5 gal square pots) and initially treated the coco fabric pots and coco hempy buckets the same way.


I feed/water my plants every other day and the surface is usually dry but still wet about an inch down. I give 2 gallons when I water and my plants are in 7 gallons smart pots. Do you think that is enough? I do get run off every time but like I said in my previous post I would just let it wick back up which I will be stopping now. Should I be watering 2 gallons every day or maybe just one gallon a day?


----------



## Norcalknugs (Aug 24, 2016)

I run coco and only feed water when the pot is light, a few plants daily most every other day. i feed with every water, like 600ppms on gh line. Plants are doing great. Think there are many ways to skin this cat. When I ran 3 feeds a day they looked horrible. Ive only flushed once this grow and they looked super hungry the next day, haven't flushed since. I'm very new so just sharing what is working for me.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 24, 2016)

kingzt said:


> I was doing 120 ml's for 25 gallons. It's was coming out to ~950 ppms, my base water is 140 ppms. I was using cal mag at 5 ml/gal. I am using royal gold tupur. I think my issue my I was leaving the run off for the plants to take back up. If my coco is to alkaline should I lower my ph a lot when I feed?


Ok first off house and garden is 19% calcium so you never need calcium with there coco line . Get liquid mag or use something for mag . Use every 3rd water up until week 3 end or stop of stretch , then at week 5 and 6 run the bloom boosters not the last 2 weeks or run the risk of terrible foxtails . I ran this exact same setup and I had huge plants BUT I had terrible tasting Meds . For almost 2 years I tinkered with the house and garden and tupur combo never did I get good Meds. Week 5 or 6 the plants would stop producing frost all together and my smell was nothing at all . I quit using coco because of this combo. Use canna with coco and get way better stuff imo? But if you use mag instead of cal mag you will get better results , trust me on that. Definitely empty the trays don't let the plants suck that back up as it is all gonna be old salts from the previous watering. Drip clean works but it's not an end to flushing .


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 24, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> I run coco and only feed water when the pot is light, a few plants daily most every other day. i feed with every water, like 600ppms on gh line. Plants are doing great. Think there are many ways to skin this cat. When I ran 3 feeds a day they looked horrible. Ive only flushed once this grow and they looked super hungry the next day, haven't flushed since. I'm very new so just sharing what is working for me.


You can water every other day till they get big enough to fill the pots with roots. Then everyday is a must in flower if not 2 or 3 times is best. Gh grows better : tastier in coco then house and garden


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 24, 2016)

kingzt said:


> I was doing 120 ml's for 25 gallons. It's was coming out to ~950 ppms, my base water is 140 ppms. I was using cal mag at 5 ml/gal. I am using royal gold tupur. I think my issue my I was leaving the run off for the plants to take back up. If my coco is to alkaline should I lower my ph a lot when I feed?


Tupur will run in the 6s usually but toward end of flower can get even higher. I've rarely seen it come out below 6.2. Runoff is useless in coco . It tells you nothing other than if your runoff ppm is waaaay high then you know you are over feeding. I ran 8 mls a\b and 2 mls mag . Perfect plants . They just had a funky nasty tastes even if I flushed for 3 weeks ( water only ) still nasty . Someone told me it is that specific combo . I used house and garden in soil with great results and excellent flavor with very little flush ( in soil) and it was very good .


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 25, 2016)

@Thefarmer12, That kimbo has a snowy swiss alps appeal to it. Nice. eastcoast, I knownwhat you mean by the gritty non sticky trichs. Had a strain that was very frosty, no tacky, gritty really easy to dry sift great yield on the sift. Also yielded well on the nug squish..
@kingzt, I did type out a long response to your question. Thought better of posting it. THIS IS AN EG thread, and I'm guilty of derailing it already.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 25, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I feed once a day in the morning right after lights on for the plants i hand water. My bigger/keeper area i use blumats, so they are getting steady feedings....better yields vs hand watering.......but they can be a pain in the ass! You might need to do twice a day in 2 gal depending on plant size. Usually if the top of the coco is dry, they are thirsty.....only feed enough to get some runoff. A good way to tell is to lift the corner of the container....if it's light, they are thirsty. IMHO they key with coco is to keep it moist so your nutrients don't crystalize, but you don't want it saturated. You definitely don't want it to dry out though, that will lead to issues. I use GH Cocotek, doubt that makes a difference. Watering once a day in 3 gal bags, i can get 6-8 zips per plant, sometimes more. With blumats, i can get 8-12, same set up, just steady watering from the blumats. Plenty of people getting 10+ in 2 gal bags watering multiple times per day with pumps and manifolds, or even hand watering if you don't have a day job. Just keep em moist, and you'll be good...you can then tweak your method and schedule off that to suit your lifestyle. All depends on how much work you want to put into it. I use jacks also with calnit, epsom, and silica. I tried using floralicous as a booster, and it did the opposite.


@kingzt here ya go. Since it's been posted and was similiar to what I typed.This cat knows his ish. Keeping the coco moist is key and some runoff is good. e.c. ppm strength is as well.


----------



## kingzt (Aug 25, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Tupur will run in the 6s usually but toward end of flower can get even higher. I've rarely seen it come out below 6.2. Runoff is useless in coco . It tells you nothing other than if your runoff ppm is waaaay high then you know you are over feeding. I ran 8 mls a\b and 2 mls mag . Perfect plants . They just had a funky nasty tastes even if I flushed for 3 weeks ( water only ) still nasty . Someone told me it is that specific combo . I used house and garden in soil with great results and excellent flavor with very little flush ( in soil) and it was very good .


Thanks for the insight, I'm discouraged hearing about House and Garden when using coco. I have nothing but great results when using H&G and other soilless mediums. I hope I don't get bad tasting meds.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 25, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Thanks for the insight, I'm discouraged hearing about House and Garden when using coco. I have nothing but great results when using H&G and other soilless mediums. I hope I don't get bad tasting meds.


Me too!! Let me know how it turns out for you


----------



## kingzt (Aug 25, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Me too!! Let me know how it turns out for you


Hey if you don't mind taking this to my other thread I created so we don't cloud up the eg thread. I'd still like to pick your brain if you don't mind. https://www.rollitup.org/t/coco-problems-need-help-asap.918717/


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 28, 2016)

81808


----------



## Norcalknugs (Aug 30, 2016)

Chocolate oranges(top 2 pics) and blackberry cream at 4 weeks.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Aug 30, 2016)

Cherry Cream Pie day 51
Smells just like Cherry Pie to me


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2016)

Blazin Purps said:


> Cherry Cream Pie day 51
> Smells just like Cherry Pie to me


Looks like it too bro. Looks just like the Cherry Pie I run. Awesome work bro


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 30, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> 81808
> View attachment 3767728 View attachment 3767729


Whats the story on that one....Old stock? Not one i've heard of, but i've only been in the game a couple years.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 30, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> Chocolate oranges(top 2 pics) and blackberry cream at 4 weeks.
> View attachment 3769060 View attachment 3769061
> View attachment 3769063 View attachment 3769066 View attachment 3769067


Looking good bro.....wait till they pack on that finishing frost....gonna be ridiculous!!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 30, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> Chocolate oranges(top 2 pics) and blackberry cream at 4 weeks.
> View attachment 3769060 View attachment 3769061
> View attachment 3769063 View attachment 3769066 View attachment 3769067


Great work.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 31, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Whats the story on that one....Old stock? Not one i've heard of, but i've only been in the game a couple years.


So it's Relentless
Cut of 818 og x Elites Ultimate Chem 08 which is : Chemdawg D x Sour Larry OG (sour diesel x lemon Larry)

This is one of the best plants I have right now!!!

And Ex's boy out of his camp ThunderStash made these seeds. I'm not sure if they were released to the public. 

He has Banna Dawg and Super Sour Larry Deez..


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 31, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> So it's Relentless
> Cut of 818 og x Elites Ultimate Chem 08 which is : Chemdawg D x Sour Larry OG (sour diesel x lemon Larry)
> 
> This is one of the best plants I have right now!!!
> ...


Sounds good, thanks for the info. I saw the thunders stash when it dropped at SHN, but I wanted ultrabrite, and it sold out before I even saw them for sale. You must have a decent connection.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks like it too bro. Looks just like the Cherry Pie I run. Awesome work bro


Did you get your cherry pie from genotype a by chance ?


----------



## shonuff_305 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> So it's Relentless
> Cut of 818 og x Elites Ultimate Chem 08 which is : Chemdawg D x Sour Larry OG (sour diesel x lemon Larry)
> Shit nah.
> 
> ...


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Did you get your cherry pie from genotype a by chance ?


Naw got from a trusted bro who's a great grower and breeder. I'm not in MI so never had no cuts from them


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 31, 2016)

So I didn't win 2nd place at the high times cannabis cup in Clio, nor was I even there....but I bet I could get that off if I said It was me lol. When I saw the pics on exotics Ig, I had to go check my jar and make sure I wasn't robbed! Grease Monkey in the spotlight....already posted this pic, but had to go back to it considering the latest cup.


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw got from a trusted bro who's a great grower and breeder. I'm not in MI so never had no cuts from them


Ah ok my bad . I forgot I'm not in the Michigan forum right now too much gorilla glue this evening lol


----------



## Stonironi (Aug 31, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> So I didn't win 2nd place at the high times cannabis cup in Clio, nor was I even there....but I bet I could get that off if I said It was me lol. When I saw the pics on exotics Ig, I had to go check my jar and make sure I wasn't robbed! Grease Monkey in the spotlight....already posted this pic, but had to go back to it considering the latest cup. View attachment 3770224


I grabbed those at the cup in Clio . That looks Amazing !! Great job on that one!!


----------



## Organix4207 (Aug 31, 2016)

Adrosmokin said:


> Lemon Meringue, day 36 from flip.
> 
> View attachment 3755496 View attachment 3755497 View attachment 3755498


I just picked up a pack of the lemon meringue at my Bros grow shop the other day. By the looks of yours , I'm damn sure glad I did !!! 
Frosty lady !!! Nice work brother 
Peace, love & Positive Vibes


----------



## Organix4207 (Aug 31, 2016)

GranolaCornhola said:


> I too wanted to get the cc strawberries, but missed the boat. I decided to get some sin city sequoia strawberry instead. Who knows, maybe they will outperform exotics gear. I have some of their cherry cream pies going at the moment, they smell like burned rubber and lemon at the moment. Hopefully the aroma will change over time and give some "pungent cherry aroma".


I have a couple different phenos of sin city's sequoia strawberry going into the flower room very soon. They are very vigorous growers and extremely hardy. I'll keep you updated on the progress.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 1, 2016)

What are the auctions at currently now on seedshere now for the lost packs? 
"Exotics gear"


----------



## LakeEffect (Sep 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> So mad I missed out on the Chocolate Covered Strawberries that's the one I should've got instead of the Green Ribbon BX if any of y'all get them please make f2s lol


I'm new here but I've just started CCS along with Double Stuffed (and Snow High Durban Poison BX) so I'll gladly make some F2s for folks if I'm able.


----------



## Organix4207 (Sep 1, 2016)

kingzt said:


> I was doing 120 ml's for 25 gallons. It's was coming out to ~950 ppms, my base water is 140 ppms. I was using cal mag at 5 ml/gal. I am using royal gold tupur. I think my issue my I was leaving the run off for the plants to take back up. If my coco is to alkaline should I lower my ph a lot when I feed?


There should be more than enough calcium in your base nutes. If I where you I'd drop the calmag and add 1gram per gallon of epsom salts in veg and 1.25 grams per gallon in flower. This will give you the needed magnesium. Epsom salt has the added bonus of attracting other salt molecules drawing them out with the runoff. You want to get rid of that runoff and never let the pots sit in it !! I use a shop vac to empty the saucers. Not removing the runoff will lead to a salt buildup and eventually a toxicity! !!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 1, 2016)

CoB_nUt said:


> @Thefarmer12, That kimbo has a snowy swiss alps appeal to it. Nice. eastcoast, I knownwhat you mean by the gritty non sticky trichs. Had a strain that was very frosty, no tacky, gritty really easy to dry sift great yield on the sift. Also yielded well on the nug squish..
> @kingzt, I did type out a long response to your question. Thought better of posting it. THIS IS AN EG thread, and I'm guilty of derailing it already.


Yeah this girl looks made for hash production.

There's a guy on IG who is buddies with Exotic called Cuban Grower who does drool worthy dry sift with their Kimbo cut. Dude and his girl have won a lot of hardware for it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 1, 2016)

I mean it's an auction free market, however those seeds were supposedly stored in a mail depot for all those years. What conditions, extreme hot or extreme cold in the pnw.
People would have a better chance at the seeds I posted a few pages back.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 1, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I grabbed those at the cup in Clio . That looks Amazing !! Great job on that one!!View attachment 3770242


Thanks man, probably came off a little cocky, I just couldn't believe the resemblance......looks like i kept the right pheno as long as i didn't lose it in my labeling mix up. Definitely fire to be found in that pack you got!


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 1, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3770801
> 
> I mean it's an auction free market, however those seeds were supposedly stored in a mail depot for all those years. What conditions, extreme hot or extreme cold in the pnw.
> People would have a better chance at the seeds I posted a few pages back.


Yep, next will come the posts bashing SHN for auctioning off packs with bad germination rates.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 1, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3770801
> 
> I mean it's an auction free market, however those seeds were supposedly stored in a mail depot for all those years. What conditions, extreme hot or extreme cold in the pnw.
> People would have a better chance at the seeds I posted a few pages back.


What I don't like is that they're running the auction for a whole week. Like man how much you really trying to make of each pack. They already one of the most expensive banks around.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 1, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Yep, next will come the posts bashing SHN for auctioning off packs with bad germination rates.


That's the thing people are aware, or should have researched a bit before purchasing these seeds. 
$300 in 2hr.. almost a week left for Starfighter IX2


----------



## greencropper (Sep 1, 2016)

@ the moment the tude has a pretty good selection of exotic genetix


----------



## greencropper (Sep 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> What I don't like is that they're running the auction for a whole week. Like man how much you really trying to make of each pack. They already one of the most expensive banks around.


another point is are those items up for auction really that good to warrant $300-$500 each? is there in reality as good if not better genetics amongst the 1000's of strains out there for $100 a pack? auctions are known for completely logical people in everyday life to go bonkers when bidding? auctions gotta be approached very objectively


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 1, 2016)

Not worth that money. People get stupid with auctions and sellers get stupid greedy.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 1, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Thanks man, probably came off a little cocky, I just couldn't believe the resemblance......looks like i kept the right pheno as long as i didn't lose it in my labeling mix up. Definitely fire to be found in that pack you got!


What would you say the flavor and potency of that strain is ?


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 1, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> That's the thing people are aware, or should have researched a bit before purchasing these seeds.
> $300 in 2hr.. almost a week left for Starfighter IX2


Is starfighter really that good ? G.L.G gives away starfighter x long bottom leaf seeds for free all the time . I am sure you could find a good starfighter pheno in those and you only have to buy any pack of seeds lol


----------



## Norcalknugs (Sep 2, 2016)

blackberry cream looking very chunky at day 32


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 2, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> That's the thing people are aware, or should have researched a bit before purchasing these seeds.
> $300 in 2hr.. almost a week left for Starfighter IX2


That's not going to stop them lol. I'm just waiting for the thread to start. IMHO I think SHN should have just put them up on their site, limited one pack per customer, and let everyone at them. It would have brought new people to their site, and they probably would have picked up something else with their order. These auctions only serve one purpose....letting the breeders and seed banks know how high an elite pack of seeds will sell for. Paving the way for higher seed prices.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 2, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> What would you say the flavor and potency of that strain is ?


It is my favorite to smoke, but It's going to depend on the pheno....I have two running, and they are worlds apart. The one in the pic has a catpissy type smell with a little vanilla in the background. Great pungent flavor when you smoke it that lasts all the way through. The high goes straight to your head on the first hit, and is kind of a face melter. Not my first choice if i have shit to do. Will knock you on your ass but not as bad as a heavy indica. More like an uppity couch lock if that makes sense.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 2, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> View attachment 3771185 blackberry cream looking very chunky at day 32


Killing that one bro!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 2, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Is starfighter really that good ? G.L.G gives away starfighter x long bottom leaf seeds for free all the time . I am sure you could find a good starfighter pheno in those and you only have to buy any pack of seeds lol


Yes starfigther is that good! 

The original Starfigther seeds that Exotic had was won on auction for about $2200.

There are rummors of it being more.. 

http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/topic/36706-alien-genetics-going-for-over-1600000-over-at-thcbaywhat-in-the-world/

Starfigther is: Lemon Alien dog (cherry pheno )x Tahoe Alien. 

Another famous strain from Alien is Fruitty Pebbles og that few are using to breed with (Jaws, Cannarado)

Here are pictures of starfighter from a few years back on icmag!

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=235785


Lastly exotic uses starfigther f2 as one the parents in his cookies and cream cross!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 2, 2016)

Above a few packs of aliens gear. I have a lemon Alien Dawg male that I'm going to give to a friend to make some crosses.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 2, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Yes starfigther is that good!
> 
> The original Starfigther seeds that Exotic had was won on auction for about $2200.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on this !


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 2, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> It is my favorite to smoke, but It's going to depend on the pheno....I have two running, and they are worlds apart. The one in the pic has a catpissy type smell with a little vanilla in the background. Great pungent flavor when you smoke it that lasts all the way through. The high goes straight to your head on the first hit, and is kind of a face melter. Not my first choice if i have shit to do. Will knock you on your ass but not as bad as a heavy indica. More like an uppity couch lock if that makes sense.


Hey thanks for the info on them !! She looks like a monster


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 2, 2016)

To me if these beans was that valuable to exotic or the person that he was sending them to why didn't he keep them or reship them out? I think he knows those beans might have a hard time popping. So what's gonna happen say a person pop a pack and none pop or 2 outta 10? Will they get refunded?


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 2, 2016)

bestkushman said:


> Download kik app from playstore/AppStore ,As always, we have Top Shelf Buds and our delivery is super fast!
> 
> Simply text ****420fastkush** contact KIK: 420fastkush , we'll take care of you.
> 
> ...


First off you can't sell or advertise sales on this site ! Second who and where the fuck are you from jumping in the middle of someone's thread trying to push your SALES ! That is a NO NO. Read the rules and no one is gonna download your crap unless you are selling illegally to non Med states !!! People like you mess up things for the good guys . Buh bye


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 2, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> To me if these beans was that valuable to exotic or the person that he was sending them to why didn't he keep them or reship them out? I think he knows those beans might have a hard time popping. So what's gonna happen say a person pop a pack and none pop or 2 outta 10? Will they get refunded?


Hell no they won't !


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 2, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> To me if these beans was that valuable to exotic or the person that he was sending them to why didn't he keep them or reship them out? I think he knows those beans might have a hard time popping. So what's gonna happen say a person pop a pack and none pop or 2 outta 10? Will they get refunded?


From my experience Exotic has been one of the most stand up breeders. He doesn't have auctions and usually makes enough seed packs to various seed banks. I had testers of the starfighter ix and hulk that where on the seed depot before all the bullshit and site went down.

How can you reship beans if those were the only ones at the time. Also they were lost.

@Vato_504 we all know that there will be a hard time popping those beans. He put that disclaimer on them. Basically buy at your own risk. NO one with a brain can complain after all this has been put out.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 2, 2016)

double stuffed day 28...not much smell to her.
 
This one's about a week behind the other...much louder


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 3, 2016)

nxsov180db said:


> You guys see that Exotic Genetix-Future was re-released? What thinking about picking up a couple packs although I haven't heard much about it, anyone here grown it or smoked it?
> 
> edit: hmm they had 35 packs in stock and now 2 hours later they only have 27 I might have to jump on these


Where is this?


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 3, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Where is this?


SHN but they taxing as usual.,


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 3, 2016)

Lemon Bubba kush x Ultimate Sfv


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 3, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3771323
> 
> Above a few packs of aliens gear. I have a lemon Alien Dawg male that I'm going to give to a friend to make some crosses.


gonna be needing some of these crosses..


----------



## Norcalknugs (Sep 4, 2016)

Gutbuster looking crazy. 
Bought some bags today and make some ice water out of some blackberry cream and gutbuster trim I had kicking around. 73 micron from like a zip of trim. Picture of the back screen on my dslr. Pretty much pure trichomes. One of the coolest things I've done in a while


----------



## numberfour (Sep 4, 2016)

Cookies n Cream...gifted cut


----------



## limonene (Sep 4, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Cookies n Cream...gifted cut
> View attachment 3772724


You lucky guy!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 5, 2016)

chocolate orange day 35
5gallon coco grow
Rock hard greasy flowers that smell like straight up 70% cocoa and some sweetness/citrus.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 6, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3773973 chocolate orange day 35
> 5gallon coco grow
> Rock hard greasy flowers that smell like straight up 70% cocoa and some sweetness/citrus.
> 
> View attachment 3773971 View attachment 3773970 View attachment 3773969 View attachment 3773968 View attachment 3773967 View attachment 3773966 View attachment 3773965 View attachment 3773964


Those are some nice lookin flowers !! From what I can see exotix is killing it !!


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 6, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Cookies n Cream...gifted cut
> View attachment 3772724


Keep us updated on that please. I'm interested in how she flowers .


----------



## slow_grow (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm getting prepped for my second grow and was hoping you could tell me which exotic strain(s) would be killer for SCROG?

I've got double-stuffed and kimbo kush bookmarked but wasn't sure which of their strains would be most conducive to a large SCROG yield.

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## numberfour (Sep 7, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Keep us updated on that please. I'm interested in how she flowers .


Yeah I'll post regular updates, likewise man can't wait to see her in flower and see what she puts out.

Got these to hunt through next year. Only the Kimbo F2's are full packs, gotta spread those genetics around


----------



## slow_grow (Sep 7, 2016)

Just ordered up some Pink and Citrus Berry, super stoked.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 7, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3771323
> 
> Above a few packs of aliens gear. I have a lemon Alien Dawg male that I'm going to give to a friend to make some crosses.


Been à long time I havent saw an alien pack thosé are gem!!!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 7, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Been à long time I havent saw an alien pack thosé are gem!!!


Alien was the one breeder that changed the game. He was your Favourites breeder/ Favourite breeder!

Him and Obs for that short time period and as soon as they came, poof they were gone!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Alien was the one breeder that changed the game. He was your Favourites breeder/ Favourite breeder!
> 
> Him and Obs for that short time period and as soon as they came, poof they were gone!


Whatever happened to him anyways?? Just wondering I know lots didn't like the way he did business with auctions but looks at things now lol. I bet he sits back and laughs at the auctions that be on IG


----------



## slow_grow (Sep 7, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Alien was the one breeder that changed the game. He was your Favourites breeder/ Favourite breeder!
> 
> Him and Obs for that short time period and as soon as they came, poof they were gone!


If it isn't a saga, what ended up happening? Did they lose interest or something? The more I learn about the history of some of these lines the more interesting the story becomes. For some weird reason I find myself more curious with how we got to where we are today with these strains than my own family's lineage haha.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 7, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Alien was the one breeder that changed the game. He was your Favourites breeder/ Favourite breeder!
> 
> Him and Obs for that short time period and as soon as they came, poof they were gone!





akhiymjames said:


> Whatever happened to him anyways?? Just wondering I know lots didn't like the way he did business with auctions but looks at things now lol. I bet he sits back and laughs at the auctions that be on IG


He just left the scene, and kept in contact with a few people on thcfarmer. People were mad at logic and he only had a couple of auctions 5-6 years ago. These new seed companies ain't got the juice like the older ones. A few exceptions, but still nothing like before!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 7, 2016)

slow_grow said:


> If it isn't a saga, what ended up happening? Did they lose interest or something? The more I learn about the history of some of these lines the more interesting the story becomes. For some weird reason I find myself more curious with how we got to where we are today with these strains than my own family's lineage haha.


Alot of the threads where removed from the Cannacollective and Farm. Those where two forums where he was a part of. He had other crosses Like Glatic Tahoe/ Sledghammer Bubba/Purple Alien Tahoe / and some other rare stuff.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow, just checked the auctions at SHN, and the snow monster pack went for $760....not even one that you would think would be that desirable! Not sure what people are thinking, but with 10 packs of each the price is surely to drop.....wonder what that starfighter will go for??


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 7, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Wow, just checked the auctions at SHN, and the snow monster pack went for $760....not even one that you would think would be that desirable! Not sure what people are thinking, but with 10 packs of each the price is surely to drop.....wonder what that starfighter will go for??


Wow.. "$70 a seed.. 
Perhaps the same or slightly above..


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 7, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> To me if these beans was that valuable to exotic or the person that he was sending them to why didn't he keep them or reship them out? I think he knows those beans might have a hard time popping. So what's gonna happen say a person pop a pack and none pop or 2 outta 10? Will they get refunded?


You know I think seed are way more stronger than we think even seed 20 years old can pop with à good ratio


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 7, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> You know I think seed are way more stronger than we think even seed 20 years old can pop with à good ratio


I agree, I think 95% of seeds that don't pop are grower error. I know i have made plenty of errors myself which is how i came to that conclusion.....some people have a harder time admitting their mistakes. I think keeping them dry is most important, and as long as they were dried and sealed in a dry environment, I can't see why any wouldn't pop. That being said, I would still never pay that price for old stock.....especially when damn near the same genetics(or very possibly the exact same) are still being made. I have done my research, and i know exotic is a good dude(definitely one of the better ones), but my research also tells me he plays the name game for the sake of business......


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 7, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> You know I think seed are way more stronger than we think even seed 20 years old can pop with à good ratio


Right but I still wouldn't buy from those greedy bastards.


----------



## slow_grow (Sep 7, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> You know I think seed are way more stronger than we think even seed 20 years old can pop with à good ratio


I remember seeing a recent thread of a guy with 30 y/o seeds and nearly all germed hah


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 7, 2016)

I germed 8yr old seeds recently. No prob


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 7, 2016)

Seeds stay good a long time. I put some in the freezer and forgot about them for over ten years. We even moved and they still popped no problem .


----------



## Jdubb203 (Sep 7, 2016)

Anyone running extreme cream I just picked them up couple days ago?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 7, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Right but I still wouldn't buy from those greedy bastards.


I don't know this time Vato. How can you call them greedy when it's an Auction. If they said these seeds are selling buy it now at $750 for a pack sure yeah. 

I always have been on the fence with auctions. I have won some too, but at far less.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 8, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I don't know this time Vato. How can you call them greedy when it's an Auction. If they said these seeds are selling buy it now at $750 for a pack sure yeah.
> 
> I always have been on the fence with auctions. I have won some too, but at far less.


Ypu must have a relationship with SHN. Well when you get time look at their prices and look at other bank prices. I bet SHN be about $20-$50 higher. And yea they are greedy running 7 day auctions for beans that's been sitting up for god knows how long. If you don't find something wrong with that you don't value your bread.


----------



## slow_grow (Sep 8, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Ypu must have a relationship with SHN. Well when you get time look at their prices and look at other bank prices. I bet SHN be about $20-$50 higher. And yea they are greedy running 7 day auctions for beans that's been sitting up for god knows how long. If you don't find something wrong with that you don't value your bread.


Although SHN (at least when it comes to exotic's seeds) appears to be about $15 to $20 higher, for me I make that up by not having to deal with stealth shipping service fees plus the typically inflated base shipping fee. I just saw a banner ad for pollen here... There is no end to why someone would pay a very high premium for solid genetics in an auction based environment, I bet the least of which is due to plain stupidity.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 8, 2016)

slow_grow said:


> Although SHN (at least when it comes to exotic's seeds) appears to be about $15 to $20 higher, for me I make that up by not having to deal with stealth shipping service fees plus the typically inflated base shipping fee. I just saw a banner ad for pollen here... There is no end to why someone would pay a very high premium for solid genetics in an auction based environment, I bet the least of which is due to plain stupidity.


Someone is selling pollen now ? Is that what you just said ?


----------



## slow_grow (Sep 8, 2016)

Indeed I did, here is the site: http://www.calipollen.com/. Saw an ad for them here about an hour ago on my phone.


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 8, 2016)

slow_grow said:


> Indeed I did, here is the site: http://www.calipollen.com/. Saw an ad for them here about an hour ago on my phone.


Wow that is a new one . Thanks


----------



## cheeseofchud (Sep 8, 2016)

heres an outdoor chocolate covered strawberry


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 8, 2016)

cheeseofchud said:


> heres an outdoor chocolate covered strawberry


I don't know anyone who wouldn't love to have that in the stable !! Looks fantastic !


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 8, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Ypu must have a relationship with SHN. Well when you get time look at their prices and look at other bank prices. I bet SHN be about $20-$50 higher. And yea they are greedy running 7 day auctions for beans that's been sitting up for god knows how long. If you don't find something wrong with that you don't value your bread.


They have some cie that have lower price then the other seedbank like exotic and g.a.s. but it's true there some higher price on some gear


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 8, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Ypu must have a relationship with SHN. Well when you get time look at their prices and look at other bank prices. I bet SHN be about $20-$50 higher. And yea they are greedy running 7 day auctions for beans that's been sitting up for god knows how long. If you don't find something wrong with that you don't value your bread.


Nope that conversation was in regards to an auction. If even there seeds are $20-$50. One plant qp at least, you made back your pack of seeds. 
And i'm talking about the $760 pack of seeds!


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 9, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Ypu must have a relationship with SHN. Well when you get time look at their prices and look at other bank prices. I bet SHN be about $20-$50 higher. And yea they are greedy running 7 day auctions for beans that's been sitting up for god knows how long. If you don't find something wrong with that you don't value your bread.


Nothing wrong with them being more than other banks if their service is superior. Sure you can get them overseas, wait a month, and hope what is in the handwritten baggie is what you ordered. Or you can be one of the victims of Substrate, BIB, etc. You could also roll the dice with TDT, and get your shit in a week, or a month...just flip a coin, odds are the same. I know what my bud sells for, so any conversation about greed starts with a look in the mirror....just didn't know i was the only one.


----------



## slow_grow (Sep 9, 2016)

Just placed my second order with them for some black mamba (recently restocked) and grease monkey, had tracking numbers within 24 hours on both orders. I inquired about the included freebie origin seed bank and recieved responses from a guy within an hour. According to the tracking numbers I'll have both orders in my hands within 5 business days of placing them.

Personally that experience has real value in my eyes so if they want to charge me 6% more for seeds to support that type of support, I'm game.

I will say my experience with seedsman was stellar too but he doesn't stock exotic's gear and even so, I would have paid the same (if not more) for international shipping plus stealth.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 10, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Nothing wrong with them being more than other banks if their service is superior. Sure you can get them overseas, wait a month, and hope what is in the handwritten baggie is what you ordered. Or you can be one of the victims of Substrate, BIB, etc. You could also roll the dice with TDT, and get your shit in a week, or a month...just flip a coin, odds are the same. I know what my bud sells for, so any conversation about greed starts with a look in the mirror....just didn't know i was the only one.


You see TDT doing auctions for old beans trying to rape every dollar outta your pocket? Or auctions period? I guess I'm lucky because with my orders from TDT I've never waited over a week. But you are free to spend your money where you see fit. I'd just rather go where the deals are ya know. Yea everybody know what bud sells for but if you're not looking for deals on the beans that make that bud your profits will be cut so much. But I apologize for talking about y'all fav bank.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> You see TDT doing auctions for old beans trying to rape every dollar outta your pocket? Or auctions period? I guess I'm lucky because with my orders from TDT I've never waited over a week. But you are free to spend your money where you see fit. I'd just rather go where the deals are ya know. Yea everybody know what bud sells for but if you're not looking for deals on the beans that make that bud your profits will be cut so much. But I apologize for talking about y'all fav bank.


Actually
Cannacollective
2011 era My Favourite Bank .

Now its direct or sourpatch... 

What's your seed collection looking like @Vato_504


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 10, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Actually
> Cannacollective
> 2011 era My Favourite Bank .
> 
> ...


Like a mini seedbank


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Like a mini seedbank


I could say the same thing
All fire! 
First Releases too.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 10, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I could say the same thing
> All fire!
> First Releases too.


We might have to chop it up one day. I might have somethings you want and vice versa. You on IG


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> We might have to chop it up one day. I might have somethings you want and vice versa. You on IG


My profile Name!


----------



## limonene (Sep 10, 2016)

4 citrique and 3 kimbo f2 showing me some love


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 11, 2016)

double stuffed #1
nice plant structure no support yet
double stuffed #2 shitty plant structure on this one, but the smell and frost.......


----------



## limonene (Sep 11, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3777689 View attachment 3777691 4 citrique and 3 kimbo f2 showing me some love


i popped another 3 citrique today, i know the kimbo f2s will be crap


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 11, 2016)

limonene said:


> i popped another 3 citrique today, i know the kimbo f2s will be crap


My kimbos were all f2's. Popped 4 beans and got 3 solid females. Still running a couple. Pics further back in this thread


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 11, 2016)

grease monkey #2, the yielder! close up shows that frost on top of frost, I'm thinking gg4 dom


----------



## limonene (Sep 11, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> My kimbos were all f2's. Popped 4 beans and got 3 solid females. Still running a couple. Pics further back in this thread


thats great to hear, did they show any deformities and grow out of it or were they solid all the way through?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 11, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> grease monkey #2, the yielder!View attachment 3778325 close up shows that frost on top of frost, I'm thinking gg4 domView attachment 3778326


Yea that's GG4 dom I can tell by the nug structure but there's some CnC in there too but def GG4 dom. Nice work I'm gonna get to some Exotic soon. The Extreme Cream I cracked produced males so will see what they bring again


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 12, 2016)

limonene said:


> thats great to hear, did they show any deformities and grow out of it or were they solid all the way through?


1 of 3 was the hardest to grow. Very finicky, has the crazy leaf serrations i've seen in other people's mutants. Some clones of it grow good, some don't, but i think it has to with conditions. Seems like it likes a little less light, and dryer conditions.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea that's GG4 dom I can tell by the nug structure but there's some CnC in there too but def GG4 dom. Nice work I'm gonna get to some Exotic soon. The Extreme Cream I cracked produced males so will see what they bring again


Thanks bro, I'm sure you'll find something decent. I have not been disappointed yet, it's actually hard to pick a favorite, but it's definitely grease monkey so far.


----------



## slow_grow (Sep 12, 2016)

My orders came in, fun times ahead FTW.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 12, 2016)

cookies & cream f1 just went for 590 at shn auction
https://www.seedsherenow.com/exotic-genetix-recovered-genetics-cookies-cream-f1-auction.html
kimbo f1 is at 380 with less than a day left..
https://www.seedsherenow.com/auction/index/

paid 80 a piece for these many moons ago


----------



## greencropper (Sep 12, 2016)

Beemo said:


> cookies & cream f1 just went for 590 at shn auction
> https://www.seedsherenow.com/exotic-genetix-recovered-genetics-cookies-cream-f1-auction.html
> kimbo f1 is at 380 with less than a day left..
> https://www.seedsherenow.com/auction/index/
> ...


some people love throwing money around sheeesh? then again if i was wealthy i would probably spend more than that on 1 bet at the casino?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 12, 2016)

Beemo said:


> cookies & cream f1 just went for 590 at shn auction
> https://www.seedsherenow.com/exotic-genetix-recovered-genetics-cookies-cream-f1-auction.html
> kimbo f1 is at 380 with less than a day left..
> https://www.seedsherenow.com/auction/index/
> ...


Just bough the Kimbo from the tude for $113. They have a special giving away 3 Blue Suede Ribbon with any EG pack bought


----------



## Beemo (Sep 12, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Just bough the Kimbo from the tude for $113. They have a special giving away 3 Blue Suede Ribbon with any EG pack bought


pretty sure the ones that the tude has are f2's. if they come in a box, they're f2's
the original ones came in baggies.. (only for the old strain lineup)


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 12, 2016)

Beemo said:


> pretty sure the ones that the tude has are f2's. if they come in a box, they're f2's
> the original ones came in baggies.. (only for the old strain lineup)


pretty sure you are correct.
I always wonder why they went to F2's, were the F1's too good? They are obviously more desirable. Seems like some of the hottest strains are the ones you can't get. That's the main reason I snagged a pack of future while I could. I don't see them being made again, especially with only one bank getting the last release.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 12, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> pretty sure you are correct.
> I always wonder why they went to F2's, were the F1's too good? They are obviously more desirable. Seems like some of the hottest strains are the ones you can't get. That's the main reason I snagged a pack of future while I could. I don't see them being made again, especially with only one bank getting the last release.


Thats cus they just move on to the next stud to make crosses with. It's not too many breeders who focus on a male make crosses with it and then perfect the line. Nobody really wants IBL seeds like that most want the f1 but I think they went f2 route cus it opens up the genetic pool way more than f1 so for people who like to hunt the f1 for crazy phenos the f2s give more probability of bringing out the recessive traits not expressed


----------



## Beemo (Sep 12, 2016)

greencropper said:


> some people love throwing money around sheeesh? then again if i was wealthy i would probably spend more than that on 1 bet at the casino?


i feel bad for them.... imo, they going to be in for a HUGE surprise... 
that exotic genetix batch was confiscated by customs, sat in a hot warehouse for the whole summer, then got sent back...
i would only buy them, if they were half off.... not 590 for maybe it sprouts...


----------



## greencropper (Sep 12, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i feel bad for them.... imo, they going to be in for a HUGE surprise...
> that exotic genetix batch was confiscated by customs, sat in a hot warehouse for the whole summer, then got sent back...
> i would only buy them, if they were half off.... not 590 for maybe it sprouts...


yes the uniforms may have nuked them too? risky gamble with those beans, but may good fortune shine on those who have dared!


----------



## Cookie_rookie (Sep 12, 2016)

I only popped 2
Hope 1 is good at least...
Don't see too many growin this one


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 12, 2016)

limonene said:


> thats great to hear, did they show any deformities and grow out of it or were they solid all the way through?


The deformities were in both f1 and f2. Still great plants coming out of both. Most grow out of it but I did have one or two straight up die. Worth it for that fire.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Cookie_rookie said:


> I only popped 2
> Hope 1 is good at least...
> Don't see too many growin this oneView attachment 3779389


Can't wait to see how these pan out! I just scooped a pack of the black mamba today


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 13, 2016)

Cookie_rookie said:


> I only popped 2
> Hope 1 is good at least...
> Don't see too many growin this oneView attachment 3779389


Sippin on some sizzurp !! Lol


----------



## Beemo (Sep 13, 2016)

wow, $740 for kimbo kush F1
https://www.seedsherenow.com/exotic-genetix-recovered-seeds-kimbo-kush-f1-auction.html


----------



## Stonironi (Sep 13, 2016)

Beemo said:


> wow, $740 for kimbo kush F1
> https://www.seedsherenow.com/exotic-genetix-recovered-seeds-kimbo-kush-f1-auction.html


That is straight up STUPID!!!!!!! Lmfao


----------



## Rastafari InI (Sep 20, 2016)

Anyone grown or got any vegging pics of blackberry cream and the guice?


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 20, 2016)

My finicky/somewhat mutant Kimbo grows like this in veg, and pretty much completely yellow in flower. I don't think she likes the intense light.
  No complaints on the nuggets though


----------



## kingzt (Sep 20, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> My finicky/somewhat mutant Kimbo grows like this in veg, and pretty much completely yellow in flower. I don't think she likes the intense light.
> View attachment 3785689 View attachment 3785698 No complaints on the nuggets though
> View attachment 3785702 View attachment 3785703


Do you grow in coco?


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 20, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Do you grow in coco?


yes, coco with jacks


----------



## kingzt (Sep 20, 2016)

I have the same issue going on. Light green and purple stems it was a mag deficiency. Some responded well with epsom salts but others didn't. It's funny too how usually the mutant phenos become dank and keepers.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 20, 2016)

81808


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 20, 2016)

kingzt said:


> I have the same issue going on. Light green and purple stems it was a mag deficiency. Some responded well with epsom salts but others didn't. It's funny too how usually the mutant phenos become dank and keepers.


Yeah, I'm not worried about it, whatever it is. This one is not the keeper, so it is getting culled once i figure out which is which. My keeper gets darker than anything i have ever grown, and two bong hits..... you forget you were even smoking. This one would be a keeper if it wasn't for the slow growth/issues, and the crappy yields. All of my other plants love my formula and stay green till the end, so i'm not letting this one cause me to change anything.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 20, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3785723
> 81808


Nice, looking good. Is that a relentless/exotic collab?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 20, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Nice, looking good. Is that a relentless/exotic collab?


It's relentless 818 mom x Elites Ultimate chem 08. 
*Elite,*
"the ultimate chem 08 is chemdawg d x sour larry og kush x( chem 91 x chem d)

Thunderstash created the strain and a few other crosses like Banna Dawg , and super sour larry deez. He is out of Exotics Camp.


----------



## kingzt (Sep 20, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Yeah, I'm not worried about it, whatever it is. This one is not the keeper, so it is getting culled once i figure out which is which. My keeper gets darker than anything i have ever grown, and two bong hits..... you forget you were even smoking. This one would be a keeper if it wasn't for the slow growth/issues, and the crappy yields. All of my other plants love my formula and stay green till the end, so i'm not letting this one cause me to change anything.


Gotta love the pheno hunt!! Just popped some black mamba seeds, super stoked for them! What do you like best about the kimbo? Have you grown any other exotic gear?


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 21, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Gotta love the pheno hunt!! Just popped some black mamba seeds, super stoked for them! What do you like best about the kimbo? Have you grown any other exotic gear?


I like the knock out punch Kimbo has, I only smoke it at night. I have grown pink 2.0, grease monkey, banana cream, and i'm almost through my first run of double stuff.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 21, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I like the knock out punch Kimbo has, I only smoke it at night. I have grown pink 2.0, grease monkey, banana cream, and i'm almost through my first run of double stuff.


Loving the sound of the Kimbo, making me want to wet mine right now lol

Still vegging my exotics for the next run. Is it me or do a lot of the exotic gear have twisty leafs?

Lightsabre
 

Cookies n Cream


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 21, 2016)

chocolate orange day 50
still smells like 70% cocoa, but some orange citrus now creeping in.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 21, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Loving the sound of the Kimbo, making me want to wet mine right now lol
> 
> Still vegging my exotics for the next run. Is it me or do a lot of the exotic gear have twisty leafs?
> 
> ...


Really only noticed the twisty leaves in Kimbo. Maybe a straighter thing? All of my others have cookies and cream as the dad.....if it's there, it's definitely not as noticeable.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Sep 22, 2016)

Almost out of meds so I grabbed a blackberry cream branch at 7 1/2 weeks. For a cookie cross this girl is huge. Easiest plant I ever ever grown, literally just stuck her in the back corner. Never saw a single nanner on her, she just BeastsBeautiful color and trichomes coverage, cookie with a serious funk behind it on the nose. Grown under 300 watts or less of cxb led


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 22, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> Almost out of meds so I grabbed a blackberry cream branch at 7 1/2 weeks. View attachment 3786813For a cookie cross this girl is huge. Easiest plant I ever ever grown, literally just stuck her in the back corner. Never saw a single nanner on her, she just BeastsView attachment 3786814Beautiful color and trichomes coverage, cookie with a serious funk behind it on the nose. Grown under 300 watts or less of cxb led


damn, man!!! 
enjoy the fruits of your labor!


----------



## dave chull (Sep 22, 2016)

MonsterDrank said:


> Soon...
> As of one week ago.. Exotic posted this on Instagram...
> 
> *exoticgenetixSorry for the absence folks, we've just been trying our hardest to get this dessert menu finished up and ready to go. I can officially say the end is near though. Stay tuned as this new and rerelease gear is some of the most anticipated to date. Here's a sneak peak.....
> ...


Fuck exotic I ordered 3 packs 300 bucks one fucking runt add banana cream female ! Out of two packs extreme cream nothing no chicks and on pack of banana cream a runt ! I got fire from la plata , greenlife , in house and got a chance to select a pheno as I had multiple moms but exotix stuck me so fuck him ! I even got stood up by fags at seedsherenow saying grower error sorry! Fcuk them and my purple champagne from dvg is s chick and my heavenly is fire so how I only fuck up wit exotic? Garbage


----------



## dave chull (Sep 22, 2016)

dave chull said:


> Fuck exotic I ordered 3 packs 300 bucks one fucking runt add banana cream female ! Out of two packs extreme cream nothing no chicks and on pack of banana cream a runt ! I got fire from la plata , greenlife , in house and got a chance to select a pheno as I had multiple moms but exotix stuck me so fuck him ! I even got stood up by fags at seedsherenow saying grower error sorry! Fcuk them and my purple champagne from dvg is s chick and my heavenly is fire so how I only fuck up wit exotic? Garbage


----------



## dave chull (Sep 22, 2016)

dave chull said:


> View attachment 3786864
> View attachment 3786863


Purple champagne same age


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 22, 2016)

dave chull said:


> Fuck exotic I ordered 3 packs 300 bucks one fucking runt add banana cream female ! Out of two packs extreme cream nothing no chicks and on pack of banana cream a runt ! I got fire from la plata , greenlife , in house and got a chance to select a pheno as I had multiple moms but exotix stuck me so fuck him ! I even got stood up by fags at seedsherenow saying grower error sorry! Fcuk them and my purple champagne from dvg is s chick and my heavenly is fire so how I only fuck up wit exotic? Garbage


That's a bummer man


----------



## dave chull (Sep 22, 2016)

Your telling me I had high hopes reason why I bought two packs of extreme cream! Then I figured old stock let me try banana cream hshaha fuck that's a 300 dollar bad dream fuck creams


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm sitting on packs of cookies n cream, sizzurp, and black mamba. I'll be heated if they are duds haha


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 22, 2016)

dave chull said:


> Your telling me I had high hopes reason why I bought two packs of extreme cream! Then I figured old stock let me try banana cream hshaha fuck that's a 300 dollar bad dream fuck creams


How many seeds did you grow all 12 per pack of them or just 3 of them per pack. 

Im confused a bit just asking.. people seem to be doing good with exotic.


----------



## dave chull (Sep 22, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How many seeds did you grow all 12 per pack of them or just 3 of them per pack.
> 
> Im confused a bit just asking.. people seem to be doing good with exotic.


36 all of them ! Along with 5 packs of cookie jar, quin n tonic ( 4 hoes out of5 pack la plata!) Durango og Wild cherry cookies in house ! At same time and guess what I got the option of selecting a mom. Not hoping they will be good ! Now 90% germed of exotic long root seeds cracked fast as soon as they went into rapid rooters hahah


----------



## dave chull (Sep 22, 2016)

dave chull said:


> 36 all of them ! Along with 5 packs of cookie jar, quin n tonic ( 4 hoes out of5 pack la plata!) Durango og Wild cherry cookies in house ! At same time and guess what I got the option of selecting a mom. Not hoping they will be good ! Now 90% germed of exotic long root seeds cracked fast as soon as they went into rapid rooters hahah


Yes folks are doing with them my experience sucked 300 Hun! How many got them from seedsherenow though


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 22, 2016)

dave chull said:


> Yes folks are doing with them my experience sucked 300 Hun! How many got them from seedsherenow though


It's a little hard to understand you but I will try. All my starfighter ix and Hulks germinated and produced nice plants at the time. 

This was a couple of years back. I have since moved on to thunderstash plants and all have been good so far. 

So 90% germ rate on exotics gear, whats the problem. 

How long have you been in veg for? 

To be more clear when did you start these seeds...


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 23, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> It's a little hard to understand you but I will try. All my starfighter ix and Hulks germinated and produced nice plants at the time.
> 
> This was a couple of years back. I have since moved on to thunderstash plants and all have been good so far.
> 
> ...


Man said he ordered 3 packs of Exotic one Banana Cream Pie and two Extreme Cream got one female from BCP and that it EC was all males. If that's the case I feel where he's coming from but like he said he got his from seedsherenow and we all know how they like to sell old packs so I'd be pissed too


----------



## dave chull (Sep 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man said he ordered 3 packs of Exotic one Banana Cream Pie and two Extreme Cream got one female from BCP and that it EC was all males. If that's the case I feel where he's coming from but like he said he got his from seedsherenow and we all know how they like to sell old packs so I'd be pissed too


Amen I'm glad to see folks can comprehend


----------



## toaster struedel (Sep 23, 2016)

Had problems with my gutbusters, I'm afraid it just be a waste of time to plant the rest of them. I see why they gave me 15 in a pack. Got mine @ TDT


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man said he ordered 3 packs of Exotic one Banana Cream Pie and two Extreme Cream got one female from BCP and that it EC was all males. If that's the case I feel where he's coming from but like he said he got his from seedsherenow and we all know how they like to sell old packs so I'd be pissed too


Im not buying that Ak.

29 males and one female. Sorry if its 12 seeds per pack 35 males and 1 female.

Either way the probability of that is very low. As a matter of fact I just popped 

4 Kromes white x Bubba /Oger's
5 norcal fire og (Not Raskal)
4 alien napal 
4 Blue Nevilles 

Anyhow i'm hoping that at least 6-9 are female and that's usually the case.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 23, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Im not buying that Ak.
> 
> 29 males and one female. Sorry if its 12 seeds per pack 35 males and 1 female.
> 
> ...


It may be highly unlikely but it can happen with regs. I don't know what happened nor do any of us expect Dave and he says that was experience so I have to take that. Plus he posted the pic of the only female he got so it ain't like he just talking and not posting some kind of proof. Idk but all I can say that is a suck experience


----------



## dave chull (Sep 23, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Im not buying that Ak.
> 
> 29 males and one female. Sorry if its 12 seeds per pack 35 males and 1 female.
> 
> ...


You don't have to buy . That what happened! All my other shits banging from green life , la plata heck I got four chicks out of 5 beans of quin n tonic my wild cherry cookies from in house aliens blues , and 2 females from Durango og


----------



## dave chull (Sep 23, 2016)

Not all seeds germed n made it and I'm not Chuckn so I don't need pollen


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 23, 2016)

dave chull said:


> Not all seeds germed n made it and I'm not Chuckn so I don't need pollen


Banna cream.pie 
Extreme creme pie are newer strains.

90% germed you said and got over 95 males. So I guess it can happen, but this is the first time im hearing anything close like this happening to exotic.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 23, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Banna cream.pie
> Extreme creme pie are newer strains.
> 
> 90% germed you said and got over 95 males. So I guess it can happen, but this is the first time im hearing anything close like this happening to exotic.


Its not my first..Ive seen afew other complaints on here about some of Exotics newer lines doing something like this.

And getting that many males isnt out of the realm of possibility. I had a full pack of Jaws Black Cherry Dream pop and turn female 

Its all a gamble .


----------



## dave chull (Sep 23, 2016)

dave chull said:


> Not all seeds germed n made it and I'm not Chuckn so I don't need pollen


Hell I want something from exotic they look like they got heat !


We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Its not my first..Ive seen afew other complaints on here about some of Exotics newer lines doing something like this.
> 
> And getting that many males isnt out of the realm of possibility. I had a full pack of Jaws Black Cherry Dream pop and turn female
> 
> Its all a gamble .


is what it is


----------



## dave chull (Sep 23, 2016)

11 days after flip check day resin ! Cookie jar from green life. Platinum gsc X wifi alien og ! Got lucky 2 out of 5 popped and one died survivor was a good chick


----------



## dave chull (Sep 23, 2016)

dave chull said:


> View attachment 3787870 11 days after flip check day resin ! Cookie jar from green life. Platinum gsc X wifi alien og ! Got lucky 2 out of 5 popped and one died survivor was a good chick


Dam phone thinks it's smart types what it thinks I wanna say not what I type


----------



## Norcalknugs (Sep 23, 2016)

toaster struedel said:


> Had problems with my gutbusters, I'm afraid it just be a waste of time to plant the rest of them. I see why they gave me 15 in a pack. Got mine @ TDT


I also had problems with my gutbuster a, messaged exotic on IG and he sent me a pack of blackberry cream free of charge. @dave chull i suggest you do the same. With my gutbuster a I found they did much better after I put them in the refrigerator for a few months, have found 2 keepers. Give the gutbuster a another try, I have some pictures of my other gutbuster keeper buried somewhere in this thread


----------



## dave chull (Sep 23, 2016)

How do I message him I joined ig and it won't let me write shit fuck it and fuvk seeds here now 300 bucks


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 23, 2016)

dave chull said:


> How do I message him I joined ig and it won't let me write shit fuck it and fuvk seeds here now 300 bucks


Follow him and send him a dm.


----------



## dave chull (Sep 23, 2016)

How ? I followed him how do I leave message all I see is fucking pictures ! I'm good y'all thanks for trying to help I'm getting pissed and don't have nothing to smoke so before I break this piece of shit iPhone m half Ima jus charge it to the game next time I see seedshere now I'm clowning that cop calling meth mouth James bean fuck his company


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 23, 2016)

Bc keeper day 20
Double stuffed day 54

Grease monkey #2 day 64


----------



## dave chull (Sep 23, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Bc keeper day 20View attachment 3788011
> Double stuffed day 54
> View attachment 3788012
> Grease monkey #2 day 64View attachment 3788015


Lucky you ! Unfortunately shn gave me some 300$ garbage


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 23, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Its not my first..Ive seen afew other complaints on here about some of Exotics newer lines doing something like this.
> 
> And getting that many males isnt out of the realm of possibility. I had a full pack of Jaws Black Cherry Dream pop and turn female
> Its all a gamble .


I'm starting to go against logic and think environment may play a part. In roughly the past year I have popped
exotic kimbo kush 4 seeds, 3 female
exotic banana cream 3 seeds, 3 female
exotic pink 2.0 3 seeds 2 female
exotic double stuff'd 3 seeds, 2 female (the male auto flowered)
sin city blue power 4 seeds 3 female
topdawg stardawg ix 6 seeds 4 female (rest of pack died after germ due to grower error)

Not sure how i'm getting these results, but it has cut my seed popping in half b/c I didn't plan on all these ladies! I'm about to start a seed popping service lol


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 23, 2016)

dave chull said:


> Lucky you ! Unfortunately shn gave me some 300$ garbage


how did that banana cream flower and smoke for you?


----------



## dave chull (Sep 23, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> how did that banana cream flower and smoke for you?


Ha if you read lil fucker been begging since June won't fucking grow big enough to take cuts I we giving it a chance since it's one out of 36


----------



## dave chull (Sep 23, 2016)

dave chull said:


> Ha if you read lil fucker been begging since June won't fucking grow big enough to take cuts I we giving it a chance since it's one out of 36


I have other strains I did at the same time and hey are fine exotic failed me la plata is banging though in house strongest I ever burned put blunt out 3 times and I smoke gram blunt all day by myself fcuk friends


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 23, 2016)

dave chull said:


> Ha if you read lil fucker been begging since June won't fucking grow big enough to take cuts I we giving it a chance since it's one out of 36


I actually did read, including your posts from mid june where you said you got one female out of banana cream(i think you said only 2 germed out of the pack). So when I saw your recent banana cream pic with the tag in the pot reading july 24th, I assumed it was a clone and you must have flowered the mom by now(3 months after original sexing). Then you show a comparison from DVG and say its the same age(3-4 months), but it looks like it's only 12" tall. If it's taking you 3-4 months in coco to get 12" tall plants, you need to let us know what you are doing so we can help you......or so we can learn how to preserve genetics by keeping mini moms that stay tiny.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 23, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I actually did read, including your posts from mid june where you said you got one female out of banana cream(i think you said only 2 germed out of the pack). So when I saw your recent banana cream pic with the tag in the pot reading july 24th, I assumed it was a clone and you must have flowered the mom by now(3 months after original sexing). Then you show a comparison from DVG and say its the same age(3-4 months), but it looks like it's only 12" tall. If it's taking you 3-4 months in coco to get 12" tall plants, you need to let us know what you are doing so we can help you......or so we can learn how to preserve genetics by keeping mini moms that stay tiny.


Lmao @eastcoastled He called that dudes plants mini moms. @dave chull can you explain further please..


----------



## dave chull (Sep 23, 2016)

dave chull said:


> Ha if you read lil fucker been begging since June won't fucking grow big enough to take cuts I we giving it a chance since it's one out of 36


Vegging


----------



## dave chull (Sep 23, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I actually did read, including your posts from mid june where you said you got one female out of banana cream(i think you said only 2 germed out of the pack). So when I saw your recent banana cream pic with the tag in the pot reading july 24th, I assumed it was a clone and you must have flowered the mom by now(3 months after original sexing). Then you show a comparison from DVG and say its the same age(3-4 months), but it looks like it's only 12" tall. If it's taking you 3-4 months in coco to get 12" tall plants, you need to let us know what you are doing so we can help you......or so we can learn how to preserve genetics by keeping mini moms that stay tiny.


Woof woof don't my fault that it's a runt that purple champagne is younger I' meant to ssy


----------



## dave chull (Sep 23, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I actually did read, including your posts from mid june where you said you got one female out of banana cream(i think you said only 2 germed out of the pack). So when I saw your recent banana cream pic with the tag in the pot reading july 24th, I assumed it was a clone and you must have flowered the mom by now(3 months after original sexing). Then you show a comparison from DVG and say its the same age(3-4 months), but it looks like it's only 12" tall. If it's taking you 3-4 months in coco to get 12" tall plants, you need to let us know what you are doing so we can help you......or so we can learn how to preserve genetics by keeping mini moms that stay tiny.


No only two lived and one turrndd chick lol


----------



## dave chull (Sep 23, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Lmao @eastcoastled He called that dudes plants mini moms. @dave chull can you explain further please..


Yeah east coasted got jokes but Yee the fuck haw I call it how I see it . And that's what it is extreme cream = ha ha banana cream ha


----------



## dave chull (Sep 23, 2016)

dave chull said:


> I have other strains I did at the same time and hey are fine exotic failed me la plata is banging though in house strongest I ever burned put blunt out 3 times and I smoke gram blunt all day by myself fcuk friends








Bluberry/cinnamon ,lemon,sugar free candy smell and a green plant smell I got 4 fem out five pack, yet only2 haven't sexed yet Durango og's. All exotic gear sucked ass 2 packs extreme cream all duds well germed then didn't push da coir. One banna cream I got one runt hopefully a chick had pack alien blues had two phenos one more indica Dom fire super tasty no yield wasn't potent enough same with sativaish over pheno had better luck wit la plata then any body else had pack cookie jar from greenlife got lucky got one chick out of 5 pack that's very nice pack lord humungus ,alcapone,best coast,all boys, th bubble gum3 phenos all garbage below average potency no gum taste or smell .fruit cake from gas one chick 5 pack tast like bubble hash just too weak for me. Dam I just typed all that wat the fuck? I'm blowed off wild cherry cookies in house taste like waffle cones and pure sugarcane sweet! One on right is my sugar pheno , one on left not a super taste but will fcuk your day up

I also wrote this too


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 24, 2016)

*Deff*


Lightgreen2k said:


> Lmao @eastcoastled He called that dudes plants mini moms. @dave chull can you explain further please..


----------



## dave chull (Sep 24, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> *Deff*


Yup here are my mini moms left to right cookie jar - quin n tonic ( CBD ) - 2 phenos of wild cherry pie- and obsession oh and those plants the small ones are micro plant I get 3 zips per when I put them in at 6 inches!


----------



## dave chull (Sep 24, 2016)

dave chull said:


> Yup here are my mini moms left to right cookie jar - quin n tonic ( CBD ) - 2 phenos of wild cherry pie- and obsession View attachment 3788525oh and those plants the small ones are micro plant I get 3 zips per when I put them in at 6 inches!


Hshaha I joke that was for eastcoaster


----------



## dave chull (Sep 24, 2016)

dave chull said:


> Hshaha I joke that was for eastcoaster


Moms are 4 ft


----------



## cheeseofchud (Sep 24, 2016)

outdoor kimbo


----------



## cheeseofchud (Sep 24, 2016)

outdoor chocolate covered strawberry


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 24, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> Almost out of meds so I grabbed a blackberry cream branch at 7 1/2 weeks. View attachment 3786813For a cookie cross this girl is huge. Easiest plant I ever ever grown, literally just stuck her in the back corner. Never saw a single nanner on her, she just BeastsView attachment 3786814Beautiful color and trichomes coverage, cookie with a serious funk behind it on the nose. Grown under 300 watts or less of cxb led


I was gonna say the yields looks good how long do you take her before the cut?


----------



## dave chull (Sep 24, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I actually did read, including your posts from mid june where you said you got one female out of banana cream(i think you said only 2 germed out of the pack). So when I saw your recent banana cream pic with the tag in the pot reading july 24th, I assumed it was a clone and you must have flowered the mom by now(3 months after original sexing). Then you show a comparison from DVG and say its the same age(3-4 months), but it looks like it's only 12" tall. If it's taking you 3-4 months in coco to get 12" tall plants, you need to let us know what you are doing so we can help you......or so we can learn how to preserve genetics by keeping mini moms that stay tiny.


Dvg is about 8 inch


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 25, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I was gonna say the yields looks good how long do you take her before the cut?


It's not a cookie dominate cross if it was just Cookies n Cream yenait would but being crosses to the Blackberry Kush is def going away from Cookies. Still nice cross tho


----------



## dave chull (Sep 25, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I was gonna say the yields looks good how long do you take her before the cut?


Fat looks bomb what are you yanking per with one gallons?


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea that's GG4 dom I can tell by the nug structure but there's some CnC in there too but def GG4 dom. Nice work I'm gonna get to some Exotic soon. The Extreme Cream I cracked produced males so will see what they bring again


Here's a better view, harvest day!
 

Under trellis view after 3hrs of trimming. You can see it is mostly bud, not much leaf at all. No experience with gg4, but from what i have read this one is awfully close for a cross.


----------



## dave chull (Sep 25, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Here's a better view, harvest day!View attachment 3789520
> View attachment 3789521
> 
> Under trellis view after 3hrs of trimming. You can see it is mostly bud, not much leaf at all. No experience with gg4, but from what i have read this one is awfully close for a cross.
> View attachment 3789526


Haha nothing too trim ! Hardly a leaf on there.Looks fire good job!


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 25, 2016)

dave chull said:


> Haha nothing too trim ! Hardly a leaf on there.Looks fire good job!


Thanks, was almost a pristine grow. One of my blumats clogged and dried out the one that was hardest to get to. I didn't notice until the obvious signs of under watering, so all of the leave's got fried on that one. Lucky it happened one week before harvest, dead leaves just lead to other issues IMHO. The other one was healthy and green to the end.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 25, 2016)

dave chull said:


> Fat looks bomb what are you yanking per with one gallons?


Do you actually know how to read?? I was thinking it was fat for a cookie cross but seem like you the kind to love to jump on a dick..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 25, 2016)

Lemon Bubba X ult SfV


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 25, 2016)

the chocolate orange is really starting to turn dark purple, fading to black/purple on the leaves.
I'll toss some pics up in a few days. looks like some gnarly Cookie all jacked up. haha.
smells like cocoa and citrus gas.

wicked plant. day 55 today.


----------



## dave chull (Sep 25, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Do you actually know how to read?? I was thinking it was fat for a cookie cross but seem like you the kind to love to jump on a dick.. watch your mouth


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 26, 2016)

few iPhone pics right as light went out. 

   day 56


----------



## Jdubb203 (Sep 26, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> few iPhone pics right as light went out.
> 
> View attachment 3790216 View attachment 3790215 View attachment 3790214 day 56
> View attachment 3790213


I just got sexed to females how many plants to find that's pheno shit looks fire lol One my pheno smell lick gas mixed with fresh peeled oranges and other has chocolate hints coming from it.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 26, 2016)

thanks man. 
I only popped 3 seeds, and this was the one female.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 26, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> few iPhone pics right as light went out.
> 
> View attachment 3790216 View attachment 3790215 View attachment 3790214 day 56
> View attachment 3790213


great colours there & looks rockhard, bet the terps are nice too


----------



## limonene (Sep 26, 2016)

My 8 citrique and 3 kimbo coming along nicely. They look like every other plant at 2 weeks from seed so no point posting pics.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 26, 2016)

I don't gîve à fudge


----------



## dave chull (Sep 26, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I don't gîve à fudge


Another hardcore net gangbanger! Tough talk big guy ! Sorry massa dont hurt me,


----------



## Jdubb203 (Sep 26, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> thanks man.
> I only popped 3 seeds, and this was the one female.


That's nice work brother


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 27, 2016)

dave chull said:


> Another hardcore net gangbanger! Tough talk big guy ! Sorry massa dont hurt me,


You sure know about harcore net gangbanger since you'ré one of them...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 27, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I don't gîve à fudge


Oh shiiiiitttt


----------



## Triple oh gee (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 27, 2016)

81808 og
Week 8 -9


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 27, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3791070


Dave chull at the moment


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 27, 2016)

chocolate orange beauty


----------



## v.s one (Sep 28, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I'm starting to go against logic and think environment may play a part. In roughly the past year I have popped
> exotic kimbo kush 4 seeds, 3 female
> exotic banana cream 3 seeds, 3 female
> exotic pink 2.0 3 seeds 2 female
> ...


I'm running into this same great problem. I'm using just a t8 for veg. I was thinking this might be the missing link . What are you using? Oh yeah and I'm running a 24 hour light cycle.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 28, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I'm running into this same great problem. I'm using just a t8 for veg. I was thinking this might be the missing link . What are you using? Oh yeah and I'm running a 24 hour light cycle.


I use led for everything. 18/6 for veg, i like them to show sex naturally seems to take way longer w/ 24/7. I would be lazy and threw most of those in a dome with my clones until they shed their helmets. I thought it might be the increased humidity, but that also caused me to have damp off issues. Probably just luck!


----------



## Cookie_rookie (Sep 28, 2016)

Anybody grown the meltdown ???

Supposed to be orange valley og X the cube.....


???


----------



## martyg (Sep 28, 2016)

Anyone else have a prob with seeds here now. Reading back some pages bums me out I was gonna place an order from them.


----------



## Odin* (Sep 28, 2016)

@martyg What kind of issues have you heard about? No issues with SHN that I know of. I've had two good transactions with them, the most recent was last week. Received my order within a few days (a day earlier than estimated). 

If I had a complaint it would be that I didn't get any freebies. Not going to gripe though, I received exactly what I wanted.


----------



## martyg (Sep 28, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @martyg What kind of issues have you heard about? No issues with SHN that I know of. I've had two good transactions with them, the most recent was last week. Received my order within a few days (a day earlier than estimated).
> 
> If I had a complaint it would be that I didn't get any freebies. Not going to gripe though, I received exactly what I wanted.


Ok cool I thought I read a few pages back some one complaint about them.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 28, 2016)

martyg said:


> Ok cool I thought I read a few pages back some one complaint about them.


I have bought plenty from them. They really aren't much on freebies, but you always get your shit fast. I always seem to buy more seeds than i can grow, so freebies mean nothing to me. I just want what i paid for fast, so i don't have to stress over it. That is where they shine IMHO, and those are the two most important things to me as a buyer. I'm sure most who have stressed over an overseas purchase can relate.


----------



## cheeseofchud (Sep 28, 2016)

outdoor kimbo @ 4 weeks


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 28, 2016)

day 58 iphone pics chocOlate OrANGE


----------



## cheeseofchud (Sep 28, 2016)

thats purdy!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 28, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3792460
> 
> 
> day 58 iphone pics chocOlate OrANGE
> ...


Yummy


----------



## Jdubb203 (Sep 28, 2016)

Cookie_rookie said:


> Anybody grown the meltdown ???
> 
> Supposed to be orange valley og X the cube.....
> 
> ...


I'm growning it but prolly another 30 days before flower there still in cups.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 29, 2016)

Cookie_rookie said:


> Anybody grown the meltdown ???
> 
> Supposed to be orange valley og X the cube.....
> 
> ...


I got a couple of free packs from Attitude in a promo who state it as being The Orange x Starfighter F2. Out of interest where did you see it advertised as Orange Valley Og x The Cube?


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 30, 2016)

The 


martyg said:


> Anyone else have a prob with seeds here now. Reading back some pages bums me out I was gonna place an order from them.


I don't know for other people but for me they are good maybe the price on some strain is higher then other but I have nothing bad to say about them if you'ré in the us go for it


----------



## slow_grow (Sep 30, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I don't know for other people but for me they are good maybe the price on some strain is higher then other but I have nothing bad to say about them if you'ré in the us go for it


So far I've placed two orders with them, no trouble at all and had my seeds within 5 business days.


----------



## martyg (Sep 30, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> The
> 
> 
> I don't know for other people but for me they are good maybe the price on some strain is higher then other but I have nothing bad to say about them if you'ré in the us go for it


Nice I'm putting in an order


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 30, 2016)

day 60 chocolate orange


----------



## greencropper (Oct 1, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3794141 View attachment 3794142 View attachment 3794144 View attachment 3794145 View attachment 3794146 day 60 chocolate orange


no flies on the Terrapin! great variety your growing out man, what would you give this strain out of 10 overall?


----------



## bottletoke (Oct 1, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3794141 View attachment 3794142 View attachment 3794144 View attachment 3794145 View attachment 3794146 day 60 chocolate orange





Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3794141 View attachment 3794142 View attachment 3794144 View attachment 3794145 View attachment 3794146 day 60 chocolate orange


That chocolate orange looks awesome!


----------



## TimeToBurn (Oct 1, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> That chocolate orange looks awesome!


That's what I was about to say! Anyone know what Exotic's mint chocolate chip is? I'm guessing Thin Mints?


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 1, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> That's what I was about to say! Anyone know what Exotic's mint chocolate chip is? I'm guessing Thin Mints?


I think it's green ribbon x cookies and cream. Def not thin mints, he works with the forum cut from what i understand.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 1, 2016)

double stuff pheno #2
 Pheno #1, the chunky one


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 1, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> double stuff pheno #2View attachment 3794681
> View attachment 3794682 Pheno #1, the chunky one
> View attachment 3794683


damn, fat icy flowers!!

what's the double stuff a cross of?


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 1, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> damn, fat icy flowers!!
> 
> what's the double stuff a cross of?


cookies and cream x the white. It's basically a remake of snow monster IMHO, and supposedly limited edition. Pheno#2 is so frosty in person it looks like its got bud rot...always makes me do a double take..... just horrible yield though. One of the loudest plants in my garden with a very unique smell....that i just can't describe. Funky green goodness lol. #1 is almost as frosty as #2 but is a fucking beast. At least 3-4times the yield.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 1, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> cookies and cream x the white. It's basically a remake of snow monster IMHO, and supposedly limited edition. Pheno#2 is so frosty in person it looks like its got bud rot...always makes me do a double take..... just horrible yield though. One of the loudest plants in my garden with a very unique smell....that i just can't describe. Funky green goodness lol. #1 is almost as frosty as #2 but is a fucking beast. At least 3-4times the yield.



good shit man.
have you grown out anything else from exotic?


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 1, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> good shit man.
> have you grown out anything else from exotic?


Yeah, i have a bunch of his gear. I have also grown grease monkey(2 pheno's), kimbo kush(3 pheno's), banana cream(3 pheno's), pink2.0(2 pheno's), plenty of pics in this thread of them all. I'm sitting on orange cream, trapstar, black mamba, and future....plus a half pack plus of everything else mentioned except grease monkey. His gear was sold out and hard to get for a minute, so when it became available i went crazy. I've been popping seeds from other breeders lately for variety, but future is going to get popped soon. Can't deny the lineage of that one!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 2, 2016)

numberfour said:


> I got a couple of free packs from Attitude in a promo who state it as being The Orange x Starfighter F2. Out of interest where did you see it advertised as Orange Valley Og x The Cube?


Thought the cubed was the new starfighter male? No...


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 2, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Thought the cubed was the new starfighter male? No...


That's what i thought. The cube is the starfighter cubed. I know exotic said on his IG there would be a limited release of the cube at some point.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 2, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3794141 View attachment 3794142 View attachment 3794144 View attachment 3794145 View attachment 3794146 day 60 chocolate orange


I'd say that's a keeper on looks alone..


----------



## numberfour (Oct 3, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Thought the cubed was the new starfighter male? No...


Yes it is, but its a worked back cross (ibl) and different to Starfighter F2 which is Starfighter F1 X Starfighter F1. Not being funny with cookie rookie just interested if its advertised somewhere as something else.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 8, 2016)

iphone pic of the very bottom nugget of the chocolate orange:


----------



## Norcalknugs (Oct 8, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> iphone pic of the very bottom nugget of the chocolate orange:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799791


Fire my man, fire! I just popped the rest of my chocolate oranges pack. The one pheno I have found so far is super vigorous, big yield and beautiful frosty bud. But she threw a ton of banners both early and late. I have a cut of her a week in flower hoping she does better. One of my buddies had the same issue and the cut was much better. 
 Some gutbuster and chocolate oranges, the gutbuster is the more purple of the 2.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 8, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> iphone pic of the very bottom nugget of the chocolate orange:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799791


Nice job on that one fam. Looks fire


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 8, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> iphone pic of the very bottom nugget of the chocolate orange:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799791


beautiful!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 8, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> Fire my man, fire! I just popped the rest of my chocolate oranges pack. The one pheno I have found so far is super vigorous, big yield and beautiful frosty bud. But she threw a ton of banners both early and late. I have a cut of her a week in flower hoping she does better. One of my buddies had the same issue and the cut was much better.
> View attachment 3799807 Some gutbuster and chocolate oranges, the gutbuster is the more purple of the 2.


we were watching for bananas the entire time, about the last week it started throwing out some, took it at day 67. 
thanks folks.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 8, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> Fire my man, fire! I just popped the rest of my chocolate oranges pack. The one pheno I have found so far is super vigorous, big yield and beautiful frosty bud. But she threw a ton of banners both early and late. I have a cut of her a week in flower hoping she does better. One of my buddies had the same issue and the cut was much better.
> View attachment 3799807 Some gutbuster and chocolate oranges, the gutbuster is the more purple of the 2.


damn that gutbuster is icy!!!


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 8, 2016)

Doublestuff #2
#1 at 10 weeks, #2 is a week or two behind.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 9, 2016)

81808 drying.


----------



## Cerdos & Peces CC (Oct 11, 2016)

limonene said:


> My 8 citrique and 3 kimbo coming along nicely. They look like every other plant at 2 weeks from seed so no point posting pics.


Nice Man! I have cirtrique, 6 out of 6 poped up, but two died during first days. I also have 6 The Guice growing, all of them on the first week. I will share pictures when the grwoth will be advanced. Stay High


----------



## Cerdos & Peces CC (Oct 11, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3794141 View attachment 3794142 View attachment 3794144 View attachment 3794145 View attachment 3794146 day 60 chocolate orange


Hey Man! Have you already harvest? I have seeds to start with! I would appreciate if you let us know about flavor and yields!


----------



## limonene (Oct 11, 2016)

Cerdos & Peces CC said:


> Nice Man! I have cirtrique, 6 out of 6 poped up, but two died during first days. I also have 6 The Guice growing, all of them on the first week. I will share pictures when the grwoth will be advanced. Stay High


They have all survived through to almost the "almost being a plant" stage.


----------



## dave chull (Oct 13, 2016)

Fuck seeds here now ! Two packs extreme cream not one bitch and a oack of banana cream a super runt female! Everything else germed hell i got 4 females out of a 5 pack of la plata so it aint my technique! Shn told me its a breeder issue contact exotic well on their site email wont send '! Fuck instagram cuz i cant dm so im shit out of luck! Fuck shn for rippn my 300$ and exotix for i cant contact! Fuck it


----------



## dave chull (Oct 13, 2016)

I bet none of these beans cam fron shn


----------



## limonene (Oct 13, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Doublestuff #2View attachment 3800064
> #1 at 10 weeks, #2 is a week or two behind.
> View attachment 3800065


they look delicious! what are your overall impressions of this strain?


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 13, 2016)

limonene said:


> they look delicious! what are your overall impressions of this strain?


funny you ask. If you asked me a couple weeks ago i would have said it's ok, looks on par with all my other exotic gear i have grown.....definitely no grease monkey. Then i sampled a branch that broke off at about 8 weeks. I now will tell you grease monkey ain't shit lol. Great heady/perfect high that lasts 4 times longer than anything else i have grown. I have only tried #1, and the rest of it is still drying. Some of the densest and heaviest buds i have grown, and if you look back at some of my older pics, you will see it needed no support. #2 comes down this weekend, and when i try that i will have a better idea if i got lucky or it has something to do with the cross in general. I will post some drying pics.....bag appeal is ridiculous.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 13, 2016)

dave chull said:


> Fuck seeds here now ! Two packs extreme cream not one bitch and a oack of banana cream a super runt female! Everything else germed hell i got 4 females out of a 5 pack of la plata so it aint my technique! Shn told me its a breeder issue contact exotic well on their site email wont send '! Fuck instagram cuz i cant dm so im shit out of luck! Fuck shn for rippn my 300$ and exotix for i cant contact! Fuck it


Seedsherenow
Didn't make the seeds that didnt germ, they Vended the seeds to you. What you think there supposed to be responsible for the seeds to germinate.

You did not try at all. You didnt get an instagram to send him a direct message. It's bullshit that you can set up RIU account and post messages, but can't send a simple direct message to exotic or goggle his company and come up with this..

http://exoticgenetix.com/contact-us/


----------



## Aruanda (Oct 13, 2016)

Hey, I'm curious, probably a long shot but never hurts to ask. Has anyone grown out Spirit in the Sky? I'd really like to get some of those seeds from Exotic, but they appear to be discontinued. If anyone has em and/or could tell me where I could get some, would be really grateful.

Also, is grown out would like to hear more, pics, etc.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 14, 2016)

ColaKoala13 said:


> Hey, I'm curious, probably a long shot but never hurts to ask. Has anyone grown out Spirit in the Sky? I'd really like to get some of those seeds from Exotic, but they appear to be discontinued. If anyone has em and/or could tell me where I could get some, would be really grateful.
> 
> Also, is grown out would like to hear more, pics, etc.


Prolly won't find it anywhere. They use it in a few crosses. Check out their new release sizzurp. That's prolly your best bet currently


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 15, 2016)

double stuff'd #1 almost ready for the jar.


----------



## limonene (Oct 16, 2016)

Here's a kimbo kush and citrique and also a pineapple fields and purple mayhem. Got 100% germ on all seeds I popped this run (35). No mutants in the kimbo, really looking forward to this run.


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Oct 17, 2016)

Got some pics of my cherry cream pie that are about ready. This is one hell of a strain. Rock hard nugs and lots of them. Put on FAR more weight the last few weeks than i anticipated. I've had branches break before, but with this plant the main stalk snapped at the base due to the weight of the colas. SUPER pungent smell, by far stronger than my other plants combined, so much so it induces paranoia.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 18, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3806569 Here's a kimbo kush and citrique and also a pineapple fields and purple mayhem. Got 100% germ on all seeds I popped this run (35). No mutants in the kimbo, really looking forward to this run.


Super jealous bro, would love to run some kimbo kush hey!!


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 18, 2016)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Got some pics of my cherry cream pie that are about ready. This is one hell of a strain. Rock hard nugs and lots of them. Put on FAR more weight the last few weeks than i anticipated. I've had branches break before, but with this plant the main stalk snapped at the base due to the weight of the colas. SUPER pungent smell, by far stronger than my other plants combined, so much so it induces paranoia.View attachment 3807772


That is a beautiful plant !!! Love the way the red runs through the leaves


----------



## limonene (Oct 18, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Super jealous bro, would love to run some kimbo kush hey!!


Are you in the UK pal?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 18, 2016)

limonene said:


> Are you in the UK pal?


Unfortunately no brother, am in Australia  would love to live in the UK though lol.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 18, 2016)

pink 2.0....about 6 weeks..not sure
kimbo kush on left is charlie murphy, right is the mutant
charlie @ 4 weeks
charlie murphy pheno again @ 4 weeks


----------



## limonene (Oct 18, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> pink 2.0....about 6 weeks..not sureView attachment 3808362
> kimbo kush on left is charlie murphy, right is the mutantView attachment 3808363
> charlie @ 4 weeksView attachment 3808366
> charlie murphy pheno again @ 4 weeksView attachment 3808367


Fuck yo couch


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 18, 2016)

limonene said:


> Fuck yo couch


HAHA, thats that darkness....wait till i update in three more weeks......


----------



## numberfour (Oct 21, 2016)

Lightsabre, 23 days from flip
 

A lot beefier than the last run but not as healthy. Loud lemon terps. I've just started to smoke my last run of her, not that impressed tbh but usually find the 2nd run things improve, if not shes out the door. Gifted Cookies N Cream turned out to not be the real deal so out the tent she went.


----------



## limonene (Oct 21, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Lightsabre, 23 days from flip
> View attachment 3810434
> 
> A lot beefier than the last run but not as healthy. Loud lemon terps. I've just started to smoke my last run of her, not that impressed tbh but usually find the 2nd run things improve, if not shes out the door. Gifted Cookies N Cream turned out to not be the real deal so out the tent she went.


Looking good to me!


----------



## limonene (Oct 23, 2016)

Kimbo kush root porn


----------



## Aruanda (Oct 23, 2016)

wow, pretty nice and healthy looking roots! @limonene


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 23, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3812357 Kimbo kush root porn


Damn your roots game is strong!! What's your secret??


----------



## limonene (Oct 23, 2016)

No secret really, just nice airy coco/perlite mix 60/40. Products I use are katana roots by shogun a U.K. Company and I've been using great white shark as well which probably made the difference on that gal. I've got about 35 plants in this seed hunt and everyone looks like that so big thumbs up to the product responsible!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 24, 2016)

Blackberry Cream done outdoors


----------



## cannakis (Oct 24, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Blackberry Cream done outdoors
> 
> View attachment 3813216


Man that's outdoor!? Beautiful!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 24, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Blackberry Cream done outdoors
> 
> View attachment 3813216


gorgeous. 


here is some slightly cured chocolate orange-two weeks and getting really orange juice-cocoa-gas, well balanced in terms of flavor, all three are prevalent. cool shit. 
face melting high, as well. made great ice wax too, super melty.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 24, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> gorgeous.
> 
> 
> here is some slightly cured chocolate orange-two weeks and getting really orange juice-cocoa-gas, well balanced in terms of flavor, all three are prevalent. cool shit.
> ...


Your pics been makin me wanna grab a pack...so nice.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 24, 2016)

so where do we get some exotic from now that CC companies went full Tard?

seedsherenow is legit?
anyone used attitude since they don't take CC?


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 24, 2016)

HGK420 said:


> so where do we get some exotic from now that CC companies went full Tard?
> 
> seedsherenow is legit?
> anyone used attitude since they don't take CC?


The Dank team takes cc

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## gold lion (Oct 24, 2016)

HGK420 said:


> so where do we get some exotic from now that CC companies went full Tard?
> 
> seedsherenow is legit?
> anyone used attitude since they don't take CC?


seedsherenow is indeed legit.


----------



## cannakis (Oct 25, 2016)

HGK420 said:


> so where do we get some exotic from now that CC companies went full Tard?
> 
> seedsherenow is legit?
> anyone used attitude since they don't take CC?


Yeah the dank team brother he always helps me out with everything I need. Got cherry cream pie coming about New Years I cantvwaot! Then cookies cream is waiting to be popped and rebred to save those Dank Genes!


----------



## Aruanda (Oct 25, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Yeah the dank team brother he always helps me out with everything I need. Got cherry cream pie coming about New Years I cantvwaot! Then cookies cream is waiting to be popped and rebred to save those Dank Genes!


When you say re-bred, do you mean outcrossed or bred with a male of the same cultivar? Breeding is fascinating to me, but I got a road ahead of me before I get to anywhere where I can do it myself.


Also, I ordered from Attitude at one point when they weren't accepting CC. I had to go to some secondary site and buy a gift card then use that for my purchase. Received my shipment 3 weeks later, no problems.


----------



## cannakis (Oct 25, 2016)

ColaKoala13 said:


> When you say re-bred, do you mean outcrossed or bred with a male of the same cultivar? Breeding is fascinating to me, but I got a road ahead of me before I get to anywhere where I can do it myself.
> 
> 
> Also, I ordered from Attitude at one point when they weren't accepting CC. I had to go to some secondary site and buy a gift card then use that for my purchase. Received my shipment 3 weeks later, no problems.


Same genes, just carrying on the genetics. Thank GOD these great Breeders are offering Regular seeds of amazing genetics, otherwise it'd all be feminized which is basically the same with GMO/Hybrid crops because they're intended to Not reproduce so that you Have to buy Monsantos (now Bayers) or whoevers seed, becoming a "thief" if They Criminally Pollenate your Ancient Hierloom Genetics with their modern genetically modified genetics. 

It's easy look up here on RIU, best tutorial from Uncle Buck I think... haha it's a grave sin if you mix up their two names... but just follow what he has to say and you can harvest a couple Seeded nugs leaving the rest "sensimilla". 

Carry on your seed if you can, but Only the Best of the Best, regardless of which characteristics it holds because you never know what could happen. And no matter what, Everyone--even the "kings"--Have to eat, always remember that.


----------



## Aruanda (Oct 25, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Same genes, just carrying on the genetics. Thank GOD these great Breeders are offering Regular seeds of amazing genetics, otherwise it'd all be feminized which is basically the same with GMO/Hybrid crops because they're intended to Not reproduce so that you Have to buy Monsantos (now Bayers) or whoevers seed, becoming a "thief" if They Criminally Pollenate your Ancient Hierloom Genetics with their modern genetically modified genetics.
> 
> It's easy look up here on RIU, best tutorial from Uncle Buck I think... haha it's a grave sin if you mix up their two names... but just follow what he has to say and you can harvest a couple Seeded nugs leaving the rest "sensimilla".
> 
> Carry on your seed if you can, but Only the Best of the Best, regardless of which characteristics it holds because you never know what could happen. And no matter what, Everyone--even the "kings"--Have to eat, always remember that.



Awesome! Good to know thanks. Someone was saying that even breeding one cultivar you will get phenotypic variation through the generations, differences inherited from mother and father. Not sure why that matters all that much to me though. I also have some cookies and cream I ordered. Getting practice in with freeby seeds and others before I get to poppin the cookies and cream as I will want to reproduce seeds and multiply. 

Yes it is quite important to protect against these evil doers who seek to privatize life. Fuck Monsanto and Bayer. I hope they burn


----------



## cannakis (Oct 25, 2016)

ColaKoala13 said:


> Awesome! Good to know thanks. Someone was saying that even breeding one cultivar you will get phenotypic variation through the generations, differences inherited from mother and father. Not sure why that matters all that much to me though. I also have some cookies and cream I ordered. Getting practice in with freeby seeds and others before I get to poppin the cookies and cream as I will want to reproduce seeds and multiply.
> 
> Yes it is quite important to protect against these evil doers who seek to privatize life. Fuck Monsanto and Bayer. I hope they burn


Well we need to Love our Enemies. Something that's not taught about our Founders. They didn't keep prisoners except for exchanges, and would allow them to sign a cease fire against the States and return to England -- which is a crime against the king. Love everyone especially our Enemies.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 28, 2016)

pink 2.0 just about done....one of the better pics i have taken
kimbo....the darkness comes from the inside out


 
banana cream golf ball city....click the pic to see the frost.....


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 28, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Oh no he didn't


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Oct 28, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Yeah the dank team brother he always helps me out with everything I need. Got cherry cream pie coming about New Years I cantvwaot! Then cookies cream is waiting to be popped and rebred to save those Dank Genes!



Hope you have some quality filtration in place, cause your house is gonna stank! I brought a single nug into my house had it in the basement and the whole house was permeated with dank. I won't grow it again simply due to how loud it is. Neighbors several houses away will know what you're doing if growing outside.

Been looking for someone to trade me a couple exotics cocolate covered strawberry seeds for a half pack of cherry cream pies. It is a heavy yielding, colorful, awesome strain though. At least if you have odor control in check.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 29, 2016)

Sugar coated Lightsabre nug, day 31


----------



## cannakis (Oct 29, 2016)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Hope you have some quality filtration in place, cause your house is gonna stank! I brought a single nug into my house had it in the basement and the whole house was permeated with dank. I won't grow it again simply due to how loud it is. Neighbors several houses away will know what you're doing if growing outside.
> 
> Been looking for someone to trade me a couple exotics cocolate covered strawberry seeds for a half pack of cherry cream pies. It is a heavy yielding, colorful, awesome strain though. At least if you have odor control in check.


Haha nice I love that! Yes I'm very persistent with keeping the bud smell away from at all times! Never really realized how strong it is to everyone else. That's what's real nice with dabs no smoke sticks to ya really, but even a a couple grams of resin will make the house reek, at least from My hand blasted resin. Just now getting into Ful melt, just real time consuming. Damn can you tell I just got high.!? Wake and bake.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 1, 2016)

Trapstar and Kimbo Kush F2 getting wet. 

Trapstar
 


Kimbo Kush F2


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 1, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Trapstar and Kimbo Kush F2 getting wet.
> 
> Trapstar
> View attachment 3820098
> ...


If you got more kimbos seeds might wanna run em I had like 4-5 mutants from the kimbo f2s just FYI the grow ugly and stop about the 3rd node waste of time


----------



## limonene (Nov 1, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Trapstar and Kimbo Kush F2 getting wet.
> 
> Trapstar
> View attachment 3820098
> ...


nice. I have 3 kimbo in veg, 2 look great and are different phenos it would seem and the third is a weird mutant. I think they are all female.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 1, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> If you got more kimbos seeds might wanna run em I had like 4-5 mutants from the kimbo f2s just FYI the grow ugly and stop about the 3rd node waste of time


Some do but a lot of mutants also end up (mostly) straightening out. My keeper I ended up losing was a straight frost queen and she started out with very odd twisted growth. Luckily she mothered a few beans I'll be growing out soon. 

You end up with any keepers ?


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 2, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Some do but a lot of mutants also end up (mostly) straightening out. My keeper I ended up losing was a straight frost queen and she started out with very odd twisted growth. Luckily she mothered a few beans I'll be growing out soon.
> 
> You end up with any keepers ?


Yeah I've heard some people growing the mutants I just don't have space lol I'm going into flowering today so will find out in 2 months. I got 5 kimbo females 4 blackberry cream 6 cherry cream pie 4 chocalate orange and 4 cookie and cream and 1 meltdown. I'll be posting pics from all different phenos so everyone can compare stay tuned lol


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 2, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> Yeah I've heard some people growing the mutants I just don't have space lol I'm going into flowering today so will find out in 2 months. I got 5 kimbo females 4 blackberry cream 6 cherry cream pie 4 chocalate orange and 4 cookie and cream and 1 meltdown. I'll be posting pics from all different phenos so everyone can compare stay tuned lol


That sounds like an exciting grow !


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 2, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> Yeah I've heard some people growing the mutants I just don't have space lol I'm going into flowering today so will find out in 2 months. I got 5 kimbo females 4 blackberry cream 6 cherry cream pie 4 chocalate orange and 4 cookie and cream and 1 meltdown. I'll be posting pics from all different phenos so everyone can compare stay tuned lol


Sounds good man, can't wait to see the updates. I have some mutant/ semi mutant Kimbo's. Hopefully this info helps, as things aren't always as they seem.
Here is one that puts out, can't figure what she likes. Mutant leaves from a young age, even though she looks like crap, the smoke is great, and the yields are on par with everything else.
 
twisted leaves that end up looking deficient and dying
 
here is her sister, same leaf twist, just not as prevalent
some will shrivel up and die
 
you don't throw this out!
 

Point is I got them mixed up, which is why i am on the third(and last) run of the ugly one, and only the second run of the keeper. You can not tell the difference between them in veg, but you definitely can in flower. I could not trash them till i went through every clone to make sure it wasn't the keeper, and it was well worth it!


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 2, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Sounds good man, can't wait to see the updates. I have some mutant/ semi mutant Kimbo's. Hopefully this info helps, as things aren't always as they seem.
> Here is one that puts out, can't figure what she likes. Mutant leaves from a young age, even though she looks like crap, the smoke is great, and the yields are on par with everything else.
> View attachment 3821138
> twisted leaves that end up looking deficient and dying
> ...


I agree there always hidden gems seems most my kimbos are blackberry dom. I had a couple blackberry cream that were mutant to wonder if it's just those genetics??? The veg times on those mutants were pissing me off lol.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 2, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> I agree there always hidden gems seems most my kimbos are blackberry dom. I had a couple blackberry cream that were mutant to wonder if it's just those genetics??? The veg times on those mutants were pissing me off lol.


Kimbo was the only mutant i ever heard about until you mentioned blackberry cream. Maybe it is the blackberry, who knows. My shitty looking Kimbo was def slower in veg, but picked it up after being cloned. One reason I couldn't tell them apart. I got sloppy thinking the veg time would give away the keeper, but the mutant kept up for round 2. Every plant I have ever written off and thrown the corner has ended up being the best smoke, especially true with the runts....they always end up being bangers.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 2, 2016)

What do you guys think of the blackberry cream ? I started 3 seeds of it tonight


----------



## numberfour (Nov 3, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> If you got more kimbos seeds might wanna run em I had like 4-5 mutants from the kimbo f2s just FYI the grow ugly and stop about the 3rd node waste of time


Yeah I've read about the mutant kimbo F2's before but thanks for the heads up. I will be running the rest of the pack next year but for now I've just been popping a couple of strains from a few different breeders which have caught my eye (Exotics, Bodhi, Tony Green, Breeders Boutique) along side some established cuts.

Nice line up of Exotic strains, look forward to seeing the posts of them.



limonene said:


> nice. I have 3 kimbo in veg, 2 look great and are different phenos it would seem and the third is a weird mutant. I think they are all female.


Great to hear they may be females. Will you be running the weird mutant? Roots on that Kimbo you posted were unreal man, so healthy man.



eastcoastled said:


> Sounds good man, can't wait to see the updates. I have some mutant/ semi mutant Kimbo's. Hopefully this info helps, as things aren't always as they seem.
> Here is one that puts out, can't figure what she likes. Mutant leaves from a young age, even though she looks like crap, the smoke is great, and the yields are on par with everything else.
> View attachment 3821138
> twisted leaves that end up looking deficient and dying
> ...


Great info, thanks for posting. How long you normally run the Kimbos?


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 3, 2016)

@numberfour, kimbo is usually 8 weeks. Actually out of 5 exotic strains, at least 2 phenos each, all have been about 8 weeks, except for one grease monkey pheno that leans to the glue side. That one will go 9-10.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 5, 2016)

Been loving this Kimbo pheno. She tastes like blackberries covered in gas. Was going to use this as a breeding momma but lost the cut. She didn't like getting impregnated anyway for some reason. Did get a few beans though so she will be carried on in my kimbo x sunshine daydream cross and a few kimbo x Oregon huckleberry x ms universe beans.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 5, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Been loving this Kimbo pheno. She tastes like blackberries covered in gas. Was going to use this as a breeding momma but lost the cut. She didn't like getting impregnated anyway for some reason. Did get a few beans though so she will be carried on in my kimbo x sunshine daydream cross and a few kimbo x Oregon huckleberry x ms universe beans.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823270


nice, I see a little late flower herm action there. I have a couple other strains that do that if i leave them in flower too long. Haven't seen it from Kimbo.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 5, 2016)

About to put the pussy on the chain wax


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 5, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> About to put the pussy on the chain wax
> View attachment 3823367


I wanna see the root beer aromas that's crazy description never had starfigther alone only in crosses.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 5, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> About to put the pussy on the chain wax
> View attachment 3823367


Damnit, I wanna get some of those. lol


----------



## northeastmarco (Nov 5, 2016)

Adrosmokin said:


> Damnit, I wanna get some of those. lol


Me too. Just picked up some kimbo,blackberry cream,shriecker and trap star


----------



## zurikin (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey guys, 38pgs of a breeder is pretty serious business. the fact that all his seeds are reg are even more appealing. whats the hype with exotic genetix?
I know they have A LOT of crosses with their starfighter f2, which is a more stabilized version of the ridiculously expensive starfight f1 that auctioned for thousands... but besides this, any more insight into this breeder?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 5, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> nice, I see a little late flower herm action there. I have a couple other strains that do that if i leave them in flower too long. Haven't seen it from Kimbo.


Yeah Im in the middle of moving and got a lil lazy. Let her over ripen a bit so my cookie crosses would finish at 9/10 weeks and I could harvest all at once. They popped up very late and she started foxtailing but otherwise still turned out great.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 5, 2016)

zurikin said:


> Hey guys, 38pgs of a breeder is pretty serious business. the fact that all his seeds are reg are even more appealing. whats the hype with exotic genetix?
> I know they have A LOT of crosses with their starfighter f2, which is a more stabilized version of the ridiculously expensive starfight f1 that auctioned for thousands... but besides this, any more insight into this breeder?


Look up cookies and crème and everything that is currently being made with it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## zurikin (Nov 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Look up cookies and crème and everything that is currently being made with it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


thx for the tip!


----------



## zurikin (Nov 5, 2016)

zurikin said:


> thx for the tip!


majority of their lines are out of stock. i just checked all the usual seed banks i hit up, and everyone is literally sold out of their regular seeds. its impressive because their regular, not fem seeds and ppl are still going bananas for them.
How do i get my hands on some seeds? ive been looking to move over to regular seeds and line of genetics for years now. now that everything lines up, does anyone know when their seeds will get replenished?


----------



## Aruanda (Nov 5, 2016)

Yeah I'd love some Spirit in the sky but not sure that one is coming back. May try the Sizzurp as the next best thing. Spirit in the Sky x Cookies n Creme, hmmm... 

Got 22x C&C right now waiting to be popped only when I get better at growing and can use this cultivar for clones/later generations/breeding. The Tude has some of their seeds in stock I see tho, SeedsHereNow should have stuff in stock too?


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 5, 2016)

nxsov180db said:


> Everyone is already sold out of The Cube I take it?


Only 100 packs were made. I know of at least one bank that hasn't listed them yet, and wouldn't be surprised if some packs get held back to be auctioned.....theres your clue


----------



## Aruanda (Nov 5, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Been loving this Kimbo pheno. She tastes like blackberries covered in gas. Was going to use this as a breeding momma but lost the cut. She didn't like getting impregnated anyway for some reason. Did get a few beans though so she will be carried on in my kimbo x sunshine daydream cross and a few kimbo x Oregon huckleberry x ms universe beans.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823270


Who has these Oregon Huckleberrys? I've seen this strain around, sounds delicious.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 5, 2016)

ColaKoala13 said:


> Who has these Oregon Huckleberrys? I've seen this strain around, sounds delicious.


That's a strain from Dynasty, another breeder who only puts out fire!


----------



## Aruanda (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks @eastcoastled 

I'm amassing a list, lol. Got some on my list but many more I don't. It's like fucking Pokemon, gotta cultivate em all!


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 5, 2016)

ColaKoala13 said:


> Thanks @eastcoastled
> 
> I'm amassing a list, lol. Got some on my list but many more I don't. It's like fucking Pokemon, gotta cultivate em all!


Actually I may have misspoke. Not sure where Oregon Huckleberry comes from, prob clone only. Dynasty does have a few huckleberry crosses, so overtime I hear huckleberry, I think Dynasty.....don't know of any other breeder who's huckleberry i would want.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 5, 2016)

ColaKoala13 said:


> Who has these Oregon Huckleberrys? I've seen this strain around, sounds delicious.


Yeah as eastcoast said its Dynasty. These were actually Oregon huckleberry x ms universe freebies but he does sell the Huck by itself and its super dank.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 5, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Actually I may have misspoke. Not sure where Oregon Huckleberry comes from, prob clone only. Dynasty does have a few huckleberry crosses, so overtime I hear huckleberry, I think Dynasty.....don't know of any other breeder who's huckleberry i would want.


There's Oregon huckleberry IBL and huckleberry kush. Huck kush is their signature strain and looks very nice. Will be growing it next round when i get my new space up and running actually.


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 6, 2016)

Any pics or info on gutbuster?? I was able to grab à pack and if im lucky maybe à gasmask so if you got any info (flowering time ,growth pattern etc) on those 2 strain I will be very happy to read them thanks


----------



## doniawon (Nov 6, 2016)

Tga has oregon huckleberry.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Any pics or info on gutbuster?? I was able to grab à pack and if im lucky maybe à gasmask so if you got any info (flowering time ,growth pattern etc) on those 2 strain I will be very happy to read them thanks


Original gasmask from exotic was cherry pie x starfighter. Thought they were discontinued though. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Original gasmask from exotic was cherry pie x starfighter. Thought they were discontinued though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


They are!! just been lucky too for gutbuster and hope it will be the same for gasmask


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> They are!! just been lucky too for gutbuster and hope it will be the same for gasmask


Gutbuster is kimbo kush x cookies and crème

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Aruanda (Nov 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Gutbuster is kimbo kush x cookies and crème
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Lol, kmog33, I'm beginning to think you drop these little words of wisdom as hints to cross the two yourself and find the resulting strain.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 8, 2016)

My cherry cream pie had 5 girls out of 12! Is it worth saving the seed? Should I snag some lemon meringue?


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 9, 2016)

Aruanda said:


> Lol, kmog33, I'm beginning to think you drop these little words of wisdom as hints to cross the two yourself and find the resulting strain.


Lol I think someone asked for info. So I gave lineage. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol I think someone asked for info. So I gave lineage.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


You were able to grab it?


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 9, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> You were able to grab it?


No but I have a gasmask dom pheno of gasmask x cherry pie and have kimbo and cookies and crème sitting around in the stash. Lol. 



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> No but I have a gasmask dom pheno of gasmask x cherry pie and have kimbo and cookies and crème sitting around in the stash. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


You have gutbuster too? or just the mother and father?


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 9, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> You have gutbuster too? or just the mother and father?


Just mom and dad. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2016)

Finally dropped 3 Kimbo Kush. Picked 1small,2. medium,3. large bean out of the 11 pack. soaked till they sank,(apprx 11 hours) then into a paper towel. After root tips appeared into peat pellet they went. #2 & #3 broke ground the next day. #1 the smallest bean's pellet was too low in the solo cup. Fixed it, a day later it was above soil. Annnnnnnnd we're off!


----------



## cheeseofchud (Nov 10, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah as eastcoast said its Dynasty. These were actually Oregon huckleberry x ms universe freebies but he does sell the Huck by itself and its super dank.


dynasty also has blue magoo,i have read some great reports,and seeds never last long at seedbanks


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 11, 2016)

5 for 5 of my first round of the cube are in rooters. Would be 11 if i had the space, probably gonna be a month before i pop the rest. Honestly hoping this is where i find my male. I have flowered out quite a few males from different strains/breeders, and have yet to find one that speaks to me. Maybe this will be the round, but i'll be happy with a killer female as well.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 11, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> 5 for 5 of my first round of the cube are in rooters. Would be 11 if i had the space, probably gonna be a month before i pop the rest. Honestly hoping this is where i find my male. I have flowered out quite a few males from different strains/breeders, and have yet to find one that speaks to me. Maybe this will be the round, but i'll be happy with a killer female as well.


People really shouldn't rename a strain just because they back crossed it though just my opinion. It's starfighter . I know why they call it the cube but it's starfighter. They have a great germ rate for sure


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 11, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> People really shouldn't rename a strain just because they back crossed it though just my opinion. It's starfighter . I know why they call it the cube but it's starfighter. They have a great germ rate for sure


I feel what you are saying, but at the same time, not many breeders working a strain this far these days. Exotic built his business on the starfighter/alien seeds he won at auction for some crazy $$$amount....i wasn't around back then, so i don't remember the number, but it has been posted many times. He probably calls it the cube b/c it is the only strain he has ever found worthy of putting that kind of work into, and probably will not do it again. My other theory is the lost pack of starfighter IX2 auctioned off for almost 1k being year old with no warranty stored in unknown conditions. Maybe changing the name was a way to give the true heads who follow him a shot. If he called it starfighter ix3, i doubt there would still be packs available....just my stoned take on it.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 11, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I feel what you are saying, but at the same time, not many breeders working a strain this far these days. Exotic built his business on the starfighter/alien seeds he won at auction for some crazy $$$amount....i wasn't around back then, so i don't remember the number, but it has been posted many times. He probably calls it the cube b/c it is the only strain he has ever found worthy of putting that kind of work into, and probably will not do it again. My other theory is the lost pack of starfighter IX2 auctioned off for almost 1k being year old with no warranty stored in unknown conditions. Maybe changing the name was a way to give the true heads who follow him a shot. If he called it starfighter ix3, i doubt there would still be packs available....just my stoned take on it.


I like all of those explanations lol I'm stoned too


----------



## numberfour (Nov 12, 2016)

2x Kimbo, 1x Trapstar up and my cat trying to get in on the action lol.


----------



## medicated00420 (Nov 13, 2016)

shrieker. 3 females out of five seeds sprouted


----------



## numberfour (Nov 13, 2016)

Lightsaber, day 46. I thought she smelt like Lemons, my wife says Pineapple..so its one of those lol. Intense frost and fattening up nicely.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 13, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Lightsaber, day 46. I thought she smelt like Lemons, my wife says Pineapple..so its one of those lol. Intense frost and fattening up nicely.
> View attachment 3829845


Killing it !!!!!


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 14, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Lightsaber, day 46. I thought she smelt like Lemons, my wife says Pineapple..so its one of those lol. Intense frost and fattening up nicely.
> View attachment 3829845


Nice I won à pack in auction I didn't wanted really wanted them but the freebies coming with them 5 blue alien from pnwr made me me buying them ,looks like it's worth à shot


----------



## TimeToBurn (Nov 19, 2016)

I haven't seen Elusive OG in stock anywhere's in almost 2 years but just found 1 in stock at TDT! I thought all the Green Ribbon crosses were long gone. 37% off Black Friday code made it even better!


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 19, 2016)

Double stuffed keeper round 2, day 35, The smoke test from round one made me question if i had any other keepers in my garden. round 2 is putting round 1 to shame in the looks department.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Nov 19, 2016)

Looks a lot like my Double Stuffed.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 20, 2016)

Kimbo K x3. small, med, large bean dropped out of the 11 pack. Dropped on halloween. all 3 above ground on 11/5.


----------



## johny22 (Nov 20, 2016)

Anyone done Future yet???


----------



## johny22 (Nov 20, 2016)

Couldnt resist gettin a pack of kimbo kush after seeing all the beatiful pics  looks like


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 21, 2016)

johny22, I hear ya. When deciding it was either Kimbo or Citrus berry back in july. Hopefully, I'll get some input from KK growers as to which pheno's they see from my future pic updates. I have no previous experience with any of exotic's gear/strains.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 21, 2016)

The smallest seed(also the one who took longer to break ground) has overtaken the medium sized seed in growth and development. The largest bean is just that, The largest plant thus far. Hoping for at least 1 female out of the three. May keep a male to chuck a bit of pollen.


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 21, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Couldnt resist gettin a pack of kimbo kush after seeing all the beatiful pics  looks like


I wanted cookie and cream and kimbo kush then I found an auction for gutbuster, looked for some pics, pics were fire , been the ass hole to bid at the last minute just to be sure to won it lol i can't wait to pop them


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 21, 2016)

Normally don't post seedling pics, but these are cublings! 5 for 5 Round 1 Cant wait to see what comes from these!


----------



## johny22 (Nov 21, 2016)

Wats up eastcoastled r these future??


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 21, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Wats up eastcoastled r these future??


no, they are the cube, limited edition straighter ibl. I have a pack of future, but prob won't get to them for a while.....


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 21, 2016)

my bad on the seedling pics. Exotic Enthusiam got the best of me.


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 21, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Normally don't post seedling pics, but these are cublings! 5 for 5 Round 1 Cant wait to see what comes from these!View attachment 3836435


Hope they worth their price!! But I think à male cube could be a very good dad to bring frost to à cross


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 21, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Hope they worth their price!! But I think à male cube could be a very good dad to bring frost to à cross


I have no doubt they are worth the price based on other crosses i have grown from him....but if i'm wrong, we will all know.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 21, 2016)

CoB_nUt said:


> my bad on the seedling pics. Exotic Enthusiam got the best of me.


no worries bro, here is my keeper kimbo very close to harvest...few days out, just b/c she is flopping all over the place.
 
lower invading another plants space....frost city


----------



## johny22 (Nov 21, 2016)

Im new to the exotic genetics strains to COB, its gonna be a fun journey, credit cards gonna get hell!!!


----------



## johny22 (Nov 21, 2016)

Eastcoastled thats absolutely beautiful, stunning!!! well done!! u set bar high on this one Damn im impresssed how many seeds to get the pheno??


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 21, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Eastcoastled thats absolutely beautiful, stunning!!! well done!! u set bar high on this one Damn im impresssed how many seeds to get the pheno??


only 4, I guess i got lucky.....but i've seen lots of fire kimbo pics so maybe not. Mine were the F2's


----------



## johny22 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yeah all fire phenos im seeing that pattern with the kimbos from all the pics i have seen, just had a look at the cube... only 4 packs left, $603 for a 11 pack Damn! im scared what the mrs will do to me if i make the purchase lol


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 21, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Normally don't post seedling pics, but these are cublings! 5 for 5 Round 1 Cant wait to see what comes from these!View attachment 3836435


Nice! I'm sure you'll kill these bro. I can't wait to see how it compares to the original SF.


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 21, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Yeah all fire phenos im seeing that pattern with the kimbos from all the pics i have seen, just had a look at the cube... only 4 packs left, $603 for a 11 pack Damn! im scared what the mrs will do to me if i make the purchase lol


Wow not even 1 month after the drop price raise about 150$


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 22, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Nice! I'm sure you'll kill these bro. I can't wait to see how it compares to the original SF.


Thanks man, I get a nice male and female, i'm definitely making seeds.


----------



## northeastmarco (Nov 22, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Yeah all fire phenos im seeing that pattern with the kimbos from all the pics i have seen, just had a look at the cube... only 4 packs left, $603 for a 11 pack Damn! im scared what the mrs will do to me if i make the purchase lol


Where did you see this,on seedshereandnow they were sold out


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 22, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Thanks man, I get a nice male and female, i'm definitely making seeds.


I'd def say they're f2 worthy no matter the outcome lol. Gotta getcha moneys worth. If I ever get the courage to spend that much ill be open pollinating for sure.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 22, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Yeah all fire phenos im seeing that pattern with the kimbos from all the pics i have seen, just had a look at the cube... only 4 packs left, $603 for a 11 pack Damn! im scared what the mrs will do to me if i make the purchase lol


For sure. I popped like 3-4 Kimbos, two died, one was eaten by my cat and the 4th and only survivor turned out female and was a frost monster that smells like blackberry gasoline. Def seems to be a few keeprs in a pack. I still have a bunch left ill be hunting through of the f1s. Wanna find a nice purple pheno like eastcoast's.


----------



## johny22 (Nov 22, 2016)

Cant remember what site i was on for those seeds NorthEastMarco just remember there were 4 packs left, soon as i seen the price tag i clicked the back button


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 22, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> only 4, I guess i got lucky.....but i've seen lots of fire kimbo pics so maybe not. Mine were the F2's


I'm growing out about 5 kimbo females myself were was your keeper pheno more squat are lanky in flower? I was surprised I have 2 kimbo and blackberry cream shot up from seed there almost tall as me and I'm 6"2 lol


----------



## johny22 (Nov 22, 2016)

Yup i want that purple pheno i look at East Coast's kimbo pics everyday so tasty.... 
So glad i got my hands on these magic beans


----------



## johny22 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey JDubb any pics of your Kimbo


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 22, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Hey JDubb any pics of your Kimbo


I can take some tomorrow there only 2 weeks in I was gonna post whole exotic line up in couple weeks anyway lol. So far out of blackberry cream, kimbo,meltdown, cookies and cream, chocalte oranges and cherry cream pie. The cherry cream pie so loud and looks like a nice yeilder. Things might change time will tell.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 22, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> I'm growing out about 5 kimbo females myself were was your keeper pheno more squat are lanky in flower? I was surprised I have 2 kimbo and blackberry cream shot up from seed there almost tall as me and I'm 6"2 lol


If you get any mutants keep em! Kimbo has a lotof mutant tendancies but they seem to end up ok. Mine below had slow veg and twisted growth but turned into a keeper for sure..


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 22, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> If you get any mutants keep em! Kimbo has a lotof mutant tendancies but they seem to end up ok. Mine below had slow veg and twisted growth but turned into a keeper for sure..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836987


I killed all the mutants lol there were 4 of them I just didn't have space but I had one blackberry cream with 2 tap roots grew into two plants in same container lol


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 22, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> I killed all the mutants lol there were 4 of them I just didn't have space but I had one blackberry cream with 2 tap roots grew into two plants in same container lol


Bummer! May not have been a huge loss cause the other two mutants I had just stopped growing and died lol


----------



## northeastmarco (Nov 22, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Thanks man, I get a nice male and female, i'm definitely making seeds.


Yes please do,I would like some 


Jdubb203 said:


> I can take some tomorrow there only 2 weeks in I was gonna post whole exotic line up in couple weeks anyway lol. So far out of blackberry cream, kimbo,meltdown, cookies and cream, chocalte oranges and cherry cream pie. The cherry cream pie so loud and looks like a nice yeilder. Things might change time will tell.


keep us posted
I just picked up some blackberry cream,kimbo,trap star and shrieker,can't wait to run next year.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 22, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I'd def say they're f2 worthy no matter the outcome lol. Gotta getcha moneys worth. If I ever get the courage to spend that much ill be open pollinating for sure.


Yeah, you know i'm doing it no matter what lol, just hoping for magic from both sexes......honestly, the right male would be more valuable than any female. We'll just have to wait and see.



Jdubb203 said:


> I'm growing out about 5 kimbo females myself were was your keeper pheno more squat are lanky in flower? I was surprised I have 2 kimbo and blackberry cream shot up from seed there almost tall as me and I'm 6"2 lol


The keeper is the tallest, and seems to spread out from the weight of the buds. The other two ladies i culled were way shorted and much more squat. 10-20% stretch on the other two, 25-30% stretch on the keeper, maybe a tad more. You must have vegged them for a while to get that tall.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 22, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Yeah all fire phenos im seeing that pattern with the kimbos from all the pics i have seen, just had a look at the cube... only 4 packs left, $603 for a 11 pack Damn! im scared what the mrs will do to me if i make the purchase lol


whered u find the cube??


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 22, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Yeah, you know i'm doing it no matter what lol, just hoping for magic from both sexes......honestly, the right male would be more valuable than any female. We'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> 
> The keeper is the tallest, and seems to spread out from the weight of the buds. The other two ladies i culled were way shorted and much more squat. 10-20% stretch on the other two, 25-30% stretch on the keeper, maybe a tad more. You must have vegged them for a while to get that tall.


Ok cool yeah the pheno I like the most is tall smells like fresh black berries lol. I vegged for about 4 months from seed try keep the mother going for max cannabinoids. Until I run out space then into flowering room.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 22, 2016)

*Blackberry Cream* grown outdoors.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 22, 2016)

*Blackberry Cream* with flash.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 22, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> I can take some tomorrow there only 2 weeks in I was gonna post whole exotic line up in couple weeks anyway lol. So far out of blackberry cream, kimbo,meltdown, cookies and cream, chocalte oranges and cherry cream pie. The cherry cream pie so loud and looks like a nice yeilder. Things might change time will tell.


Has any of your chocolate oranges thrown any nanners?


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 23, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Has any of your chocolate oranges thrown any nanners?


Nope no nanners yet I know all about the agent orange throwing balls I've been baby them in hopes to avoid it lol so I like to think will see though. What did hermie this round was my gg#4x sour jack cross from sin.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 23, 2016)

This my fav kimbo smells like blackberries just strong all way around.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 23, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> This my fav kimbo smells like blackberries just strong all way around.


Nice, mine had that blackberry smell too.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 23, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> Nope no nanners yet I know all about the agent orange throwing balls I've been baby them in hopes to avoid it lol so I like to think will see though. What did hermie this round was my gg#4x sour jack cross from sin.


My buddy grew a pack and only got 3 females , all hermied on him.he is a great organic grower also.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 23, 2016)

Wow that's unfortunate to here did it hermie like seeds bad are just some pollen sacks on lower flowers?


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 23, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> Wow that's unfortunate to here did it hermie like seeds bad are just some pollen sacks on lower flowers?


Pollen sacs on lower flowers . He is only 3 weeks in. I told him to pick them and keep running them . For a little while to see if it went away like some others have ?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 23, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> no worries bro, here is my keeper kimbo very close to harvest...few days out, just b/c she is flopping all over the place.
> View attachment 3836573
> lower invading another plants space....frost city
> View attachment 3836572


Simply gorgeous!!!! Any clues or signs to look for in veg for the keeper pheno? Lol I know I know.....it's veg!!! I mean after they've shown sex. Also, @eastcoastled, how long do you veg? Do you multitop her? Are there many different pheno expressions in the f2 side?


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 23, 2016)

CoB_nUt said:


> Simply gorgeous!!!! Any clues or signs to look for in veg for the keeper pheno? Lol I know I know.....it's veg!!! I mean after they've shown sex. Also, @eastcoastled, how long do you veg? Do you multitop her? Are there many different pheno expressions in the f2 side?


No, the keeper missed a couple runs b/c it was mixed in with the other one....they look identical in veg. Definitely some pics further back in this thread. My keeper has mutant tendencies, some twisted leaves/odd leaves in veg. I veg for about two months normally, but i don't keep track with a calendar...when they are ready they are ready. I also just top when i think they need it/are stretching too much. This is usually due to crowding in the veg area....I know it's not the most straight forward info, but when the plant doesn't do what i want, i make it do what i want! Could be topping, super cropping or both, but i let them know i run shit around here lol. I don't know much about the different pheno's, i only popped 4 seeds. Got two similar, but the darker one has better yield, and is more vigorous. the third one was a lot shorter and grew huge soda can sized buds from a 2ft tall plant. It was stout, grown with no support, but the buds were somewhat airy, and smelled like coffee grounds. One trait from my keeper is within 2-3 weeks of flower the leaves will start to turn yellow like its deficient, then they will turn purple within a couple days, and keep getting darker from there. Also the purple comes from within, like the guts are purple. It actually gets more purple as it dries which is the opposite of other purple strains i have grown.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 23, 2016)

Lightsaber, day 56. Sugar coated


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 23, 2016)

CoB_nUt said:


> Simply gorgeous!!!! Any clues or signs to look for in veg for the keeper pheno? Lol I know I know.....it's veg!!! I mean after they've shown sex. Also, @eastcoastled, how long do you veg? Do you multitop her? Are there many different pheno expressions in the f2 side?


I had starfighter dom plants just really short and squat in veg. I believe the blackberry kush dom really are more lanky and stretch like 3x there height in flower. I grew mine naturally up no topping for the first run of all my phenos. The tall pheno def has blackberry smell the strongest hope that helps.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks @eastcoastled, @Jdubb203. Certainly helps. Yeah, Ill let the seed moms run untouched and experiment with the clones on the second and future runs.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 23, 2016)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thanks @eastcoastled, @Jdubb203. Certainly helps. Yeah, Ill let the seed moms run untouched and experiment with the clones on the second and future runs.


It helps me too


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 24, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Lightsaber, day 56. Sugar coated
> View attachment 3837952
> 
> View attachment 3837955
> ...


beautiful!


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 24, 2016)

Grease monkey purple pheno. Thought she was lost, but was just mislabeled


----------



## Norcalknugs (Nov 24, 2016)

Blackberry cream keeper


----------



## johny22 (Nov 24, 2016)

Would ya say kimbo's the hardest hittin indica from exotic? been smokin sativas for the last 2 months... AND THOSE PICS  well done everyone buds look killer!


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 24, 2016)

I need to pop some more of those Blackberry Cream seeds, only gotten males so far.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 25, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Grease monkey purple pheno. Thought she was lost, but was just mislabeled
> View attachment 3838303 View attachment 3838305 View attachment 3838306





Norcalknugs said:


> Blackberry cream keeper View attachment 3838310View attachment 3838311 View attachment 3838312 View attachment 3838316


Both look fantastic, nice work.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 25, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> Blackberry cream keeper View attachment 3838310View attachment 3838311 View attachment 3838312 View attachment 3838316


Seems the best keepers have a nice cookie influence shining through in the cross they all have that cone christmas tree buds lol


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 25, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Would ya say kimbo's the hardest hittin indica from exotic? been smokin sativas for the last 2 months... AND THOSE PICS  well done everyone buds look killer!


From what I have read it was supposed to be, but so many new crosses now, who knows anymore.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 25, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Pollen sacs on lower flowers . He is only 3 weeks in. I told him to pick them and keep running them . For a little while to see if it went away like some others have ?


I just had one chocalte oranges hermie on me a lot of male flowers on lower bud sights. I plucked em and quarantined the plant so will see how the rest fair. I just hit 3 weeks in to lol


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 25, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> I just had one chocalte oranges hermie on me a lot of male flowers on lower bud sights. I plucked em and quarantined the plant so will see how the rest fair. I just hit 3 weeks in to lol


That is sad. Those are pretty much junk seeds then 3 of 3 people I know have hermie females.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 26, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> I just had one chocalte oranges hermie on me a lot of male flowers on lower bud sights. I plucked em and quarantined the plant so will see how the rest fair. I just hit 3 weeks in to lol





Stonironi said:


> That is sad. Those are pretty much junk seeds then 3 of 3 people I know have hermie females.


Good to know. They were on my list for my next order.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 26, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> That is sad. Those are pretty much junk seeds then 3 of 3 people I know have hermie females.


I wouldn't say junk cause I see some killer phenos from other people. I would just say their unstable but can find a winner still. The phenos that have a lot of agent orange shine through are the problem. I'm running the seeds to sometimes when you run the clones won't have an issue. I'll keep you updated still got couple females that looking good.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 26, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> I wouldn't say junk cause I see some killer phenos from other people. I would just say their unstable but can find a winner still. The phenos that have a lot of agent orange shine through are the problem. I'm running the seeds to sometimes when you run the clones won't have an issue. I'll keep you updated still got couple females that looking good.


I hope it turns out for you . The finished flowers look great in others pics.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 26, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I hope it turns out for you . The finished flowers look great in others pics.


Indeed they Do. That's why I was into them.


----------



## medicated00420 (Nov 27, 2016)

Shreiker hz dom male smells spicy citrus


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 28, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> I just had one chocalte oranges hermie on me a lot of male flowers on lower bud sights. I plucked em and quarantined the plant so will see how the rest fair. I just hit 3 weeks in to lol


So lil update after I found balls on chocolate oranges all 5 of my cherry cream pie went herm crazy they even had balls in the top flowers crazy never seeen anything like it lol. I would steer clear of both unless you can get a nice cut from a reliable source.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 28, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> So lil update after I found balls on chocolate oranges all 5 of my cherry cream pie went herm crazy they even had balls in the top flowers crazy never seeen anything like it lol. I would steer clear of both unless you can get a nice cut from a reliable source.


Exotix is getting to be known for junk ass shit. A whole pack of the guice Hermed also . This is def not growers error. These guys are just flat ripping everyone off .


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 28, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Exotix is getting to be known for junk ass shit. A whole pack of the guice Hermed also . This is def not growers error. These guys are just flat ripping everyone off .


I agree I think there putting out to many crosses to fast lol. I look up every other week they got a new cross there putting out I know there not testing all these crosses lol


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 28, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> I agree I think there putting out to many crosses to fast lol. I look up every other week they got a new cross there putting out I know there not testing all these crosses lol


Don't believe the HYPE  haha


----------



## Odin* (Nov 28, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Don't believe the HYPE  haha



I've been sitting on a pack of Lemon Meringue that I ordered a year ago. Want to pop 'em, but I'm not "convinced".


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 28, 2016)

Lemon Meringue. Straight lemon candy smell, had two girls with zero intersex issues.

Edited: To be clear, by two girls with no intersex issues, I mean 2/2. Popped 3 seeds, other was male.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 28, 2016)

Adrosmokin said:


> Lemon Meringue. Straight lemon candy smell, had two girls with zero intersex issues.
> 
> View attachment 3841137


Beautiful, nothing but fire coming from these starfighter crosses!


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 29, 2016)

If you're running 10 beans of 3 different strains and all herm, almost definitely grower error. Even within the same strain from exotic, if all your beans herm you're probably fucking something up. Just my 2 cents, but I've had single plants herm here and there, but never a bunch of different strains at the same time. 

Sry, but if you have a whole tent/area herm out, you are fucking up, there is nothing wrong with those beans. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 29, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> everyone I've seen that ran chocolate oranges had hermies. That is not grower error


The only legit info about chocolate oranges in this thread is on pgs 32-35, grown by @Terrapin2. Straight fucking fire from the many pics he shared, and this was certainly not a novice grow. If you have legit info, please post it....a link, pic, something, otherwise you're basically just hating.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 29, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> The only legit info about chocolate oranges in this thread is on pgs 32-35, grown by @Terrapin2. Straight fucking fire from the many pics he shared, and this was certainly not a novice grow. If you have legit info, please post it....a link, pic, something, otherwise you're basically just hating.


I'm not hating bro ? I don't have pics but there is someone in the last couple of pages had same problem . They were not my plants so I don't really care . I was just trying to look out for some who do care. Sorry for hating  honestly it has only been 3 people that I know had the problem. Either way no worries


----------



## kingzt (Nov 29, 2016)

Has anybody grown black mamba yet? I got two females out of 5 that I popped that I will be flowering in a few weeks. Both looking like indica dominants for sure. Just wondering if anyone has experience with the strain yet? I know it's a newer strain but just curious. Also what does everyone think of The Labyrinth? It was released on seedherenow and I think it's at choice seedbank now.


----------



## medicated00420 (Nov 30, 2016)

Just found a couple of sacks on a shieker about 2 1/2 wks in flw just lower pre flowers picked them off hoping they dont come back


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 30, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I'm not hating bro ? I don't have pics but there is someone in the last couple of pages had same problem . They were not my plants so I don't really care . I was just trying to look out for some who do care. Sorry for hating  honestly it has only been 3 people that I know had the problem. Either way no worries


I'm not mad at ya bro. Maybe just a pet peeve of mine. When i was doing research on what strains to buy as a noob, i would always come across a thread of fire, then all the sudden a bunch of people jump on the herm wagon. Kinda like this thread. Tons of fire then all of the sudden everything a herm, whole packs are herming, everything bred by them is junk. I have put out a lot of info on what i have grown form exotic to try and pay back all of the knowledge i have acquired. For me it takes a bit of effort to post all the pics and info i have posted. When someone post a bunch of claims with no documentation to back it up, i find it a little disrespectful to those who have put in the time and effort to document their results. Perfect example, i have not bought a newer exotic pack in a while besides the cube. I was on the fence about shrieker, but maybe not anymore thanks to @medicated00420. I appreciate that type of info. Just me and my opinion.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 30, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I'm not mad at ya bro. Maybe just a pet peeve of mine. When i was doing research on what strains to buy as a noob, i would always come across a thread of fire, then all the sudden a bunch of people jump on the herm wagon. Kinda like this thread. Tons of fire then all of the sudden everything a herm, whole packs are herming, everything bred by them is junk. I have put out a lot of info on what i have grown form exotic to try and pay back all of the knowledge i have acquired. For me it takes a bit of effort to post all the pics and info i have posted. When someone post a bunch of claims with no documentation to back it up, i find it a little disrespectful to those who have put in the time and effort to document their results. Perfect example, i have not bought a newer exotic pack in a while besides the cube. I was on the fence about shrieker, but maybe not anymore thanks to @medicated00420. I appreciate that type of info. Just me and my opinion.


I'm not the type of person to start snapping pics at other people grows. The chocolate oranges that I seen hermed 2 full packs. 8 females all hermed. This isn't a cheap first time grower. I'm in a legal state  . I only brought it up when I seen someone else bring it up. I have several strains from exotix blackberry cream, cookies and cream, grease monkey . I don't hate on exotix . Well maybe I kind of did. Anyways terrapin did have some fire chocolate oranges on here but I'm pretty sure he may have had some nanners on that strain also and he had them outside. I agree with you on all levels though of what your saying .


----------



## northeastmarco (Nov 30, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Has anybody grown black mamba yet? I got two females out of 5 that I popped that I will be flowering in a few weeks. Both looking like indica dominants for sure. Just wondering if anyone has experience with the strain yet? I know it's a newer strain but just curious. Also what does everyone think of The Labyrinth? It was released on seedherenow and I think it's at choice seedbank now.


Just picked up two packs of labyrinth,interested to see how it comes out


medicated00420 said:


> Just found a couple of sacks on a shieker about 2 1/2 wks in flw just lower pre flowers picked them off hoping they dont come backView attachment 3842716


got a couple of shreiker too.not too worried if those are the only ones that pop out.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 30, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I'm not the type of person to start snapping pics at other people grows. The chocolate oranges that I seen hermed 2 full packs. 8 females all hermed. This isn't a cheap first time grower. I'm in a legal state  . I only brought it up when I seen someone else bring it up. I have several strains from exotix blackberry cream, cookies and cream, grease monkey . I don't hate on exotix . Well maybe I kind of did. Anyways terrapin did have some fire chocolate oranges on here but I'm pretty sure he may have had some nanners on that strain also and he had them outside. I agree with you on all levels though of what your saying .


Honestly 2 packs all herming sounds like light leaks the entire time during flower or something. Literally never heard of even an entire pack herming from anyone. Relentless had that one cross that threw out a bunch, but those were discontinued during testing and as bad as that was, it still wasn't whole packs herming. 

These being regs as well makes it less likely it's not grower error. Just my experience, but if you have an entire pack herm, it's your fault. I've grown out 150 beans from a 100% herm mom and only came up with 2 herms in the group. And the mom was full blown seeded herself with like 250 seeds. 

To be fair though, almost all herms you see in grow rooms are not true hermaphrodites and are environmentally triggered. True herms are super cool and rare and most if us are unlikely to ever see one. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 30, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Honestly 2 packs all herming sounds like light leaks the entire time during flower or something. Literally never heard of even an entire pack herming from anyone. Relentless had that one cross that threw out a bunch, but those were discontinued during testing and as bad as that was, it still wasn't whole packs herming.
> 
> These being regs as well makes it less likely it's not grower error. Just my experience, but if you have an entire pack herm, it's your fault. I've grown out 150 beans from a 100% herm mom and only came up with 2 herms in the group. And the mom was full blown seeded herself with like 250 seeds.
> 
> ...


Yeah your right lol


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 1, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Honestly 2 packs all herming sounds like light leaks the entire time during flower or something. Literally never heard of even an entire pack herming from anyone. Relentless had that one cross that threw out a bunch, but those were discontinued during testing and as bad as that was, it still wasn't whole packs herming.
> 
> These being regs as well makes it less likely it's not grower error. Just my experience, but if you have an entire pack herm, it's your fault. I've grown out 150 beans from a 100% herm mom and only came up with 2 herms in the group. And the mom was full blown seeded herself with like 250 seeds.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this. So many other factors which is why I asked for some type of documentation. A pic will show you right off the bat if a plant is stressed. 12/12 from seed seems to be an accepted practice, but definitely not natural. I'm not even a fan of 12/12, a simple half hour change going to 11.5 light/12.5 dark was probably the greatest improvement in consistency my flower room has ever seen. I could go on and on, shit i just found out i have root aphids. Perfect example of a stress factor that i didn't even realize was there. I just thought those plants were finicky, but it seems the aphids like certain strains better than others.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 1, 2016)

With all the fire those guys work with I'm honestly surprised there isn't more intersex issues. Usually go hand and hand with elite stuff for whatever reason especially cookies and ogs.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 1, 2016)

So I just dm mike from exotic he gonna send me some replacements out. I've never seen plants hermie like this before I had about 10 female all different exotic strains. I have pretty dialed in room so always thinking growers error would not always be the answer. I have couple plants that are on week 4 no nanners just fine. One of those is chocolate oranges so I think it's gotta be the genetics.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 1, 2016)

My 3 Kimbos coming along. Born 11/5/16. The medium seed#2 Is now the smallest or runt. Has some weird shit going on with the leaves. Not gonna worry. Hopefully thus is a mutant and a female to boot. Not gonna top,lst etc. them once they sex. Just gonna take clones from each and let them run naturally,being that this is my first experience with the gear. I'll experiment with the clones. Shouldn't be long now until I know who's who!!!
Small#1
Medium#2
Large#3

Group shot


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 1, 2016)

Yesterday's photo op after transplant.
#3
#2 peep the leaves.
#1

Group

The largest most developed (plant mass wise)bean & plant #3 has 9 fingered fans as the other two are still working with 7's.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 1, 2016)

Adrosmokin said:


> Lemon Meringue. Straight lemon candy smell, had two girls with zero intersex issues.
> 
> Edited: To be clear, by two girls with no intersex issues, I mean 2/2. Popped 3 seeds, other was male.
> View attachment 3841137


Don't know how I missed this one. This looks like puuuuuurrrree fiyah!!!! Eh...slow page loading ipad is the culprit. Nice work @Adrosmokin


----------



## kingzt (Dec 1, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Just picked up two packs of labyrinth,interested to see how it comes out
> 
> got a couple of shreiker too.not too worried if those are the only ones that pop out.


I'm pretty excited about them! I would always scour the choice seed bank for the spirit in the sky but it always sold out. After seeing the pic and description of the labyrinth I had to try them out. Kind of looks identical to the spirit and with attributes of the cube too, it should be exciting to see. Also it's sold out on seedherenow already.


----------



## johny22 (Dec 1, 2016)

Nice one Cob got my kimbo's crackin open right nw ill have em in pots by the end of the day perfect!


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 1, 2016)

Kimbo ready for the jar


----------



## johny22 (Dec 1, 2016)

I like your work EastCoast!


----------



## Odin* (Dec 1, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Kimbo ready for the jar
> View attachment 3843536
> View attachment 3843537



That's how it's done, son.


----------



## johny22 (Dec 2, 2016)

Any aussie growers on this thread?


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 2, 2016)

Lil update 4 weeks in kimbo kush looking frosty smells like fresh blackberries


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 2, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> Lil update 4 weeks in kimbo kush looking frosty smells like fresh blackberries


Oh yeah, that's looking good!. I heard the ones that stay green pack the biggest punch....but i bet you will see some color coming out soon.


----------



## limonene (Dec 2, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> Lil update 4 weeks in kimbo kush looking frosty smells like fresh blackberries


whats the stretch like on your kimbo?


----------



## greencropper (Dec 2, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Any aussie growers on this thread?


not many ozzies here in these main threads bro, apart from me n eastcoastmo you will find the rest in the australian grow threads...dont know why more ozzies arnt involved in these other threads?


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 2, 2016)

limonene said:


> whats the stretch like on your kimbo?


Like crazy shot up about foot in flowering all the short phenos are more starfighter dom.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 3, 2016)

any1 know what happened to Exotic Genetix's instagram??


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Dec 3, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> any1 know what happened to Exotic Genetix's instagram??


Yeah, it's @exotic_genetix_mike now and there are a couple others one is just company professional pics and then other growers that grow his gear exclusively like @medcropper


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 3, 2016)

i grow everglades bud said:


> Yeah, it's @exotic_genetix_mike now and there are a couple others one is just company professional pics and then other growers that grow his gear exclusively like @medcropper


thx, this is where i get my daily dose of bud porn


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Dec 3, 2016)

I just got a good cut of lemon merengue and citrique, I grew Kimbo kush and Optimus prime before they won a cup and let me say best strains to this day I've ever grown. Still have 3 seeds of each I'm saving for a special occasion. I just popped a pack of gutbuster all ten Germed like usual from them but have 3 crazy mutants. Two grew out of the deformities and 1 is nuts and is growing so bad I'm tempted to throw out but I just can't. If it ever gets big enough I'll clone it and flower it. My other phenos are all getting flipped Monday


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 3, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> any1 know what happened to Exotic Genetix's instagram??


He keeps getting reported by haters and it got deleted again. He never posts anything inappropriate, just pics and info about new strains. His last post on his backup site said he was done with instagram, but he took that down, so who knows. I found a pretty cool short video on leafly about how legal weed is made, the first part they interview Mike, and he gives some tips on how to get a better female to male ratio out of your seeds. 
https://www.leafly.com/news/cannabis-101/seed-to-sale-how-legal-cannabis-is-grown


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 3, 2016)

thats a GREAT link.. i've always wanted to start a regular seed strain but was always really intimidated and bummed out by the ratios..
this one link kept me busy for a bit


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 3, 2016)

Grease monkey, about a week left
 
Dat double stuff'd though...resin rails for days
 
my two favorite cublings so far


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 3, 2016)

nice grease monkey dude ^^


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 3, 2016)

how many plants did it take before you found this pheno?? and out of them all, did you choose this one based off looks, or which one of them had the 'most' high outta the bunch??


----------



## northeastmarco (Dec 3, 2016)

Got two packs of sizzurp and three of labyrinth today.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 3, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> how many plants did it take before you found this pheno?? and out of them all, did you choose this one based off looks, or which one of them had the 'most' high outta the bunch??


I got lucky. First 8 seeds only 4 survived. I think 2 didn't pop, and 2 damped off. Got 2 males, 2 females. One male auto flowered in veg. Just recently found this one again, thought i lost it but it was mislabeled. Plenty of pics of the other more GG4 dom plant in this thread. I run both of them, but the purple one is my fav, and is stronger. Got two more plants in veg now from the last of the seeds.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 3, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I got lucky. First 8 seeds only 4 survived. I think 2 didn't pop, and 2 damped off. Got 2 males, 2 females. One male auto flowered in veg. Just recently found this one again, thought i lost it but it was mislabeled. Plenty of pics of the other more GG4 dom plant in this thread. I run both of them, but the purple one is my fav, and is stronger. Got two more plants in veg now from the last of the seeds.


Looking Killer !!


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Dec 4, 2016)

ANybody know where i can find a Black Mamba grow report been looking for awhile and can't find anybody who has one


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 4, 2016)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> ANybody know where i can find a Black Mamba grow report been looking for awhile and can't find anybody who has one


Me too I'm gonna pop these in the next 3-4 months as I grow out and sex the bunch of shit I just popped but I have a pack of black mamba and I am looking for some insight before I break them out but if times goes by and no one makes a journal I'll post when I eventually open the pack


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 4, 2016)

i'm waiting for someone to pop Blue Steel and Big Smooth...
Both Blueberry crosses, one with Cookies and Cream, and The Cube..
Both seem to be big winners.. I lurked and lurked until they're eventually sold out.. lol
Hope EG comes out with something wicked in the new years for us..
I dont think they've done a strawberry cut with their cube/cookies crosses..


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Dec 4, 2016)

just popped 4 thinking about doing a journal


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 4, 2016)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> just popped 4 thinking about doing a journal


please do


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 4, 2016)

I got some Blue Steel seedlings. I'll throw pictures on here when they grow up.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 5, 2016)

Adrosmokin said:


> I got some Blue Steel seedlings. I'll throw pictures on here when they grow up.


Wouldn't mind seeing seedlings stage as they grow if you're not too busy ^_^


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 5, 2016)

There is a guy on ig from Maine with some nice black mamba pics cannabiscaveman im leaving some messages hopefully he responds


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 5, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> There is a guy on ig from Maine with some nice black mamba pics cannabiscaveman im leaving some messages hopefully he responds


He was super cool said watch out for the herms with exotic out of 7 fems only 2 didn't hermie but other than that he said it's fire said the yield was nice smells are from fruity to mint chocolate and it kinda bushy check him out


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Dec 5, 2016)

I did and shit looks good but I'm not impressed with the color looks like same ole stuff. was looking like the pic from Exotic and it looked black in the photos that's why I got it but I guess I was duped


----------



## DesertHydro (Dec 5, 2016)

some "future" in the works GG4 X starfighter f2


----------



## DesertHydro (Dec 5, 2016)

and check out this little guy. not 5" tall and already covered in balls. the fastest ive seen anything sex EVER. does that make it valuable in any way? ive never pollinated anything intentionally but i could separate it and keep some pollen


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Dec 5, 2016)

I plan on buying a tent just to make my own crosses to see what freakish shit I can make LOL


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 5, 2016)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> I plan on buying a tent just to make my own crosses to see what freakish shit I can make LOL





killAgreenguy said:


> He was super cool said watch out for the herms with exotic out of 7 fems only 2 didn't hermie but other than that he said it's fire said the yield was nice smells are from fruity to mint chocolate and it kinda bushy check him out


I must be lucky, b/c i have not had a true herm from exotic yet. 11 females, 5 strains, not one herm. Only had 2 males auto flower on me, that was it. This of course has stopped me from making any exotic seeds, as i cannot get a decent male.....shit, can hardly get a male at all with my conditions.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 5, 2016)

DesertHydro said:


> View attachment 3846330 and check out this little guy. not 5" tall and already covered in balls. the fastest ive seen anything sex EVER. does that make it valuable in any way? ive never pollinated anything intentionally but i could separate it and keep some pollen


I had the same thing happen with grease monkey. was about the same size, and about a month old from seed. I considered that an auto flower, since those sacks are going to be opening up soon(at least i think?). When they are that developed under veg lighting, i don't think it will stop. Might want to quarantine that thing if you are keeping it.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 5, 2016)

your plants are looking green and mean!


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 5, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> He was super cool said watch out for the herms with exotic out of 7 fems only 2 didn't hermie but other than that he said it's fire said the yield was nice smells are from fruity to mint chocolate and it kinda bushy check him out


Seems as though there are a lot of haters coming up here lately haha it wasn't only me


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 5, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I must be lucky, b/c i have not had a true herm from exotic yet. 11 females, 5 strains, not one herm. Only had 2 males auto flower on me, that was it. This of course has stopped me from making any exotic seeds, as i cannot get a decent male.....shit, can hardly get a male at all with my conditions.


We will see what my blackberry cream do


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 5, 2016)

DesertHydro said:


> View attachment 3846330 and check out this little guy. not 5" tall and already covered in balls. the fastest ive seen anything sex EVER. does that make it valuable in any way? ive never pollinated anything intentionally but i could separate it and keep some pollen


Only valuable if you want to make some more junky strains that autoflower and herm haha . Kill it !


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 5, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> We will see what my blackberry cream do


All my blackberry cream turned out pretty good had 7 females no balls. Chocoalte oranges and cherry cream pie with the he she's lol


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 5, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> All my blackberry cream turned out pretty good had 7 females no balls. Chocoalte oranges and cherry cream pie with the he she's lol


I've had some blackberry before that made me feel very mad . It was weird. Hope these don't do that lol


----------



## martyg (Dec 7, 2016)

Hey guys. First time getting exotic genes. Was wondering are they usually not dark like almost white


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 7, 2016)

martyg said:


> Hey guys. First time getting exotic genes. Was wondering are they usually not dark like almost white
> View attachment 3848300


I think my pink 2.0's were light. Probably just the strain, i know OGKB is known for lighter/gray seeds. No germination issues with anything from exotic i popped yet, but we will see as they age.


----------



## martyg (Dec 7, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I think my pink 2.0's were light. Probably just the strain, i know OGKB is known for lighter/gray seeds. No germination issues with anything from exotic i popped yet, but we will see as they age.


Awesome thanks for the reply These are black mamba


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 7, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> All my blackberry cream turned out pretty good had 7 females no balls. Chocoalte oranges and cherry cream pie with the he she's lol


any pics of cherry cream pie, blackberry cream?? i had my eye of these for so long..


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 7, 2016)

martyg said:


> Awesome thanks for the reply These are black mamba


Nice, i'm sitting on a pack of that......definitely high up on my list to pop, but i have been running mostly exotic, and need to get into some other gear.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 8, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Kimbo ready for the jar
> View attachment 3843536
> View attachment 3843537


Just Damn Scrumptious!!!! @eastcoastled.I'm diggin' the Kimbo can't wait to see what my beans have in store for me. Your work is def appreciated. Couple questions.
Did she show sex in veg?(from seed) If so, how long was she veg'd? Is this your keeper pheno? Oh yeah, that grease monkey looks greasy ass f&@k! Nicely done.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 8, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Nice one Cob got my kimbo's crackin open right nw ill have em in pots by the end of the day perfect!


That's what's up @johny22! Not too far behind mine. We should keep up and compare notes/phenos. Gather a bit of strain education from each other and the thread. Not too sure about a journal,but i'll def keep updating this thread with my KK's progress with pics.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 8, 2016)

CoB_nUt said:


> Just Damn Scrumptious!!!! @eastcoastled.I'm diggin' the Kimbo can't wait to see what my beans have in store for me. Your work is def appreciated. Couple questions.
> Did she show sex in veg?(from seed) If so, how long was she veg'd? Is this your keeper pheno? Oh yeah, that grease monkey looks greasy ass f&@k! Nicely done.


Thanks man.
Yes, all of my plants show sex in veg, i will not flower them until they do.....unless they get too big and i have to. Veg time was at least 2 months. Yes, this was my keeper so far, only popped 3 seeds, but this one had the best bag appeal and yields. Smoke was pretty even amongst the three, this one has just a little more couch lock than the others.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 8, 2016)

martyg said:


> Hey guys. First time getting exotic genes. Was wondering are they usually not dark like almost white
> View attachment 3848300


Looks like just the mottling came off. Happens when you are harvesting seeds and things are very sticky.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 8, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> any pics of cherry cream pie, blackberry cream?? i had my eye of these for so long..


Cherry cream pie bout start 5 weeks (cherry pie dom) smells like ludens cherry cough drops
Second blackberry and cream (cookie dom)
Smells like creamy blackberrys
The third cookie in cream (cookie dom)
No lie lol smells like chocolate chip cookie dough
The fourth kimbo kush (black berry dom)
Smells like blackberrys dipped in funk
The fifth chocolate oranges (mint chocolate dom)
Smell like chocolate with strong orange undertones
These all look like my keepers but got 3-4 different phenos of them all.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 8, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> Cherry cream pie bout start 5 weeks (cherry pie dom) smells like ludens cherry cough drops
> Second blackberry and cream (cookie dom)
> Smells like creamy blackberrys
> The third cookie in cream (cookie dom)
> ...


now i feel even worst for missing out on these and those 2 blueberry crosses.. lol these are never going back in stock again are they..


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Dec 8, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> Cherry cream pie bout start 5 weeks (cherry pie dom) smells like ludens cherry cough drops
> Second blackberry and cream (cookie dom)
> Smells like creamy blackberrys
> The third cookie in cream (cookie dom)
> ...



I grew the cherry creams, all smelled similar, but absolutely nothing like cherries whatsoever. They were loud as hell, and had a somewhat lemony tone beneath all the funk, but nothing that could even remotely be considered to resemble cherries. Especially ludens, which has a pronounced cherry aroma.

Hell, they didn't even have a sweet or fruity smell or taste to them at all. Apparently the pheno gods seem to hate me. What percentage of yours smell like cherries?


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 8, 2016)

Ok.. officially screw everyone.. There was one left, and I took the dive.
https://www.seedsherenow.com/genetics/exotic-genetix-seeds/exotic-genetix-pre-order-menu-blue-steel.html
I'm the reason this is now sold out. There was only one. I took it. Didn't even think because Christmas is around the corner. Too bad I cheaped out and didn't get Big Smooth while I was at it. Blueberry Pancakes sounds much more appealing than Blueberry Smoothies. But who knows, I'll be a guinea pig here on out 
This is my first time running regular seeds, any tips and tricks from the seasoned growers??


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 8, 2016)

GranolaCornhola said:


> I grew the cherry creams, all smelled similar, but absolutely nothing like cherries whatsoever. They were loud as hell, and had a somewhat lemony tone beneath all the funk, but nothing that could even remotely be considered to resemble cherries. Especially ludens, which has a pronounced cherry aroma.
> 
> Hell, they didn't even have a sweet or fruity smell or taste to them at all. Apparently the pheno gods seem to hate me. What percentage of yours smell like cherries?


There only one that smells like ludens cherry cough drop had 3 other people confirm with there nose lol 2 of the 6 smell like cherry the other 4 Nice creamy mix with the cookie in cream in there.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 8, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> Ok.. officially screw everyone.. There was one left, and I took the dive.
> https://www.seedsherenow.com/genetics/exotic-genetix-seeds/exotic-genetix-pre-order-menu-blue-steel.html
> I'm the reason this is now sold out. There was only one. I took it. Didn't even think because Christmas is around the corner. Too bad I cheaped out and didn't get Big Smooth while I was at it. Blueberry Pancakes sounds much more appealing than Blueberry Smoothies. But who knows, I'll be a guinea pig here on out
> This is my first time running regular seeds, any tips and tricks from the seasoned growers??


I feel having consistent environment is key in getting a lot of females just me. If you have time they will show sex still in veg all my plants usually do in 1.5 to 2 months time from seed.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 8, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> I feel having consistent environment is key in getting a lot of females just me. If you have time they will show sex still in veg all my plants usually do in 1.5 to 2 months time from seed.


any1 can feel free to answer this.. but which would be a 'better' cross in terms of hybrid vigor..
Big Smooth or Blue Steel? Both blue berry crosses, but difference being the prized Cube strain, and Cookies and Cream strain crosser whore 
Only reason I picked Blue Steel over Big Smooth was the indica/sativa ratio.. and I'm already running a cookies cross. Wanted a bit more of variety in the run.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 8, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> any1 can feel free to answer this.. but which would be a 'better' cross in terms of hybrid vigor..
> Big Smooth or Blue Steel? Both blue berry crosses, but difference being the prized Cube strain, and Cookies and Cream strain crosser whore
> Only reason I picked Blue Steel over Big Smooth was the indica/sativa ratio.. and I'm already running a cookies cross. Wanted a bit more of variety in the run.


I run the cross with the cube if I were you. I feel the cookies really takes over in the a lot crosses from exotic. If you already running cookies then that will work out for you. Plus anything that starfighter touches is gold frost of frost on frost lol


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 8, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> I run the cross with the cube if I were you. I feel the cookies really takes over in the a lot crosses from exotic. If you already running cookies then that will work out for you. Plus anything that starfighter touches is gold frost of frost on frost lol


You made me feel better for splurging..


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 8, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> You made me feel better for splurging..


It's your right brother slurge on when you find that killer pheno don't forget about the little people lol


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 8, 2016)

Was wondering if I germinate and veg in plastic red party cups, will they have enough room for growth to show me sex? Or Do I have to transplant into something bigger during the veg period. Just trying to save space trying to find a keeper.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 8, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> Was wondering if I germinate and veg in plastic red party cups, will they have enough room for growth to show me sex? Or Do I have to transplant into something bigger during the veg period. Just trying to save space trying to find a keeper.


You will not be saving space, b/c the rest of the plant will have a much larger footprint than the cup. I know you could get it big enough in hydro, maybe coco, prob not in dirt. I'm in coco, and usually go to 1 gallon until they show sex, but sometimes if they are stubborn i will up pot. Best way to save space would be to take a clone and sex it under 12/12 once they are big enough.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 8, 2016)

Lightsaber, harvested day 70


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 8, 2016)

Got two of each of these still have two kimbo's two of pink 2.0 running cookies and cream now and just went ahead and bought bootylisious and the labyrinth today oh and smoking pink 2.0 now from the latest harvest.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 9, 2016)

Anybody run extreme cream yet??? Been waiting to pop them next cycle


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 9, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> Anybody run extreme cream yet??? Been waiting to pop them next cycle


No but it's one I want


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 9, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I must be lucky, b/c i have not had a true herm from exotic yet. 11 females, 5 strains, not one herm. Only had 2 males auto flower on me, that was it. This of course has stopped me from making any exotic seeds, as i cannot get a decent male.....shit, can hardly get a male at all with my conditions.


The majority of my stuff is from exotic. Never had hermies with them out of the past 60 ish seeds I've had six males. All the males that I got I took them out of the pot and THREW them into my garden outside and the bastards rooted again! I couldn't believe it. I had the chance to talk to them at MI medical cannabis cup back in august too and from what they told me if they have a run to hermie hardcore they scrap them


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 9, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> I feel the cookies really takes over in the a lot crosses from exotic. If you already running cookies then that will work out for you. Plus anything that starfighter touches is gold frost of frost on frost lol


Not that I'm complaining about seeds that'll have cookies genes in them.
But when you cross a strain with something like cookies, what are some key traits you look for in a cookie dom pheno? low yield? frostier trich production?leaf structure? i'm guessing right now.

The only cookies I've ever grown was BCBD, and I've smoked one from Dr Greenthumb with coffee/chocolate tones. BCBD grew a decent yielding plant plant, but Dr GT gave me a much more frosty bud plant. Not sure what to look for in cookie phenos.. (i know EG's mystery cookie is a completely different cut so it's not a fair comparison, just giving me side of view on what i've experienced)

For example in Blue Steel, I expect the blueberry dominant phenos to have more fruity smell and colourful pallet. And in the cube dominant pheno, I'm guessing a lower, tighter indica with HIGH stress tolerance that develops more frost? (eastcoast shed some light? you're the only guy i know who owns this cube pack lol)

Just trying to get a solid opinion on what to look for when i'm pheno hunting.

I've grew DP's and BCBD's blueberry, and ran some blueberry crosses like Blue Cheese and Blue Dream so I got a good idea of what to look for in a blueberry dom plant.

Side note: Does anyone know what "Blueberry OG' cut mike uses? I msg'ed several different pics on IG with no answer yet, and google just leads me to other guy's who are guessing like myself. Some guy's believe its a pure blueberry cut that Mike had back in the day, and some guys say its a blueberry and og cross. Both are guesses at best, was wondering if anyone else had the inside scoop on this.


----------



## martyg (Dec 9, 2016)

Oh yeah look what was in my mailbox today.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 9, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> Not that I'm complaining about seeds that'll have cookies genes in them.
> But when you cross a strain with something like cookies, what are some key traits you look for in a cookie dom pheno? low yield? frostier trich production?leaf structure? i'm guessing right now.
> 
> The only cookies I've ever grown was BCBD, and I've smoked one from Dr Greenthumb with coffee/chocolate tones. BCBD grew a decent yielding plant plant, but Dr GT gave me a much more frosty bud plant. Not sure what to look for in cookie phenos.. (i know EG's mystery cookie is a completely different cut so it's not a fair comparison, just giving me side of view on what i've experienced)
> ...


Def lower yield on cookie dom and spear shape buds is another quality look for. Those cookie dom usually higher calex to leaf ratio not real Leafy plants. Like this my cookie and cream cookie dom pheno for reference.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 9, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> Anybody run extreme cream yet??? Been waiting to pop them next cycle


link>>>>>exotic genetix


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> link>>>>>exotic genetix


Thanks sir


----------



## greencropper (Dec 9, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> Thanks sir


its goodlooking gear, maybe if you ask beemo he may fill you in on its qualites?


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> its goodlooking gear, maybe if you ask beemo he may fill you in on its qualites?


I had a pheno of wifi couple years back look like that pheno he has. Really big chunky buds but that fire og gas smell and taste lost her though. I'm really looking for something close to that fingers crossed.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 9, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> I had a pheno of wifi couple years back look like that pheno he has. Really big chunky buds but that fire og gas smell and taste lost her though. I'm really looking for something close to that fingers crossed.


hope you find it in the exotic's gear, havnt heard anything negative about that companies wares bro


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 9, 2016)

martyg said:


> Oh yeah look what was in my mailbox today. View attachment 3849832


If you run a couple big smooth, i'll make room for a few blue steels


----------



## martyg (Dec 9, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> If you run a couple big smooth, i'll make room for a few blue steels


 I'm starting my big smooths tonight. Along with a bunch of others. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## martyg (Dec 9, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> If you run a couple big smooth, i'll make room for a few blue steels


Ok I put down big smooth mr. Clean and black mamba along with a bunch of sins gear


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 10, 2016)

martyg said:


> I'm starting my big smooths tonight. Along with a bunch of others. Can't wait!!!!


My seeds got shipped last night via seedsherenow. Can't wait either lol


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 10, 2016)

martyg said:


> I'm starting my big smooths tonight. Along with a bunch of others. Can't wait!!!!


Keep us posted I want see what phenos come out I use to run dj short blueberry back in the day. Before he lost his mother I have not seen any blueberry funk in years lol


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 10, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> Not that I'm complaining about seeds that'll have cookies genes in them.
> But when you cross a strain with something like cookies, what are some key traits you look for in a cookie dom pheno? low yield? frostier trich production?leaf structure? i'm guessing right now.
> 
> The only cookies I've ever grown was BCBD, and I've smoked one from Dr Greenthumb with coffee/chocolate tones. BCBD grew a decent yielding plant plant, but Dr GT gave me a much more frosty bud plant. Not sure what to look for in cookie phenos.. (i know EG's mystery cookie is a completely different cut so it's not a fair comparison, just giving me side of view on what i've experienced)
> ...


Bcbd probably wasn't cookies. Really shit breeder. Cookies crosses you're generally looking for the purple hues and cookie smell/taste with super dense(not necessarily big) nugs. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 10, 2016)

Grease monkey chop time....one of the prettiest plants i grow
 
gg4 leaning pheno about week 4-5
 
sisters


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 10, 2016)

more of that pretty lady


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 10, 2016)

that looks even prettier than their original poster pic lol

https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/exotic-genetix-seeds-grease-monkey/prod_5701.html


----------



## limonene (Dec 12, 2016)

Just flipped a couple of kimbo kush females i found in the 3 seeds i popped. Really looking forward to these. I also have 2 citrique ladies from 8 seeds. Looking a little yellow up top as i gave them 36 hours dark before flip because my nepali OG x gojif3 were looking a little sad and I've found an extended dark period pre flip always perks everything up.


----------



## medicated00420 (Dec 12, 2016)

Shrieker @4wks starting to show some frost this is the pheno that threw a few balls on the lower pre flowers so far i havnt found any more


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 12, 2016)

medicated00420 said:


> Shrieker @4wks starting to show some frost this is the pheno that threw a few balls on the lower pre flowers so far i havnt found any moreView attachment 3851789 View attachment 3851790


nice bro, that looks like it's going to be some fire! Please keep us updated, very interested to see how she turns out. Looks like you got the haze showing with those skinny leaves.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 12, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Lightsaber, harvested day 70
> View attachment 3849039


How is the smell??


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 13, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> Was wondering if I germinate and veg in plastic red party cups, will they have enough room for growth to show me sex? Or Do I have to transplant into something bigger during the veg period. Just trying to save space trying to find a keeper.


I germ'd in solos. Lol they only lasted 2.5 weeks in the solo before needing to be transplanted. Guess my root catering products worked! I transplanted them into 1 gal smart pots and I think I should've went into 2 gal pots. Roots appear to be driving all the media inthe 1 gal already! Hoping they sex soon. If not I'll take clones from the lowers and sex them. My mutant looks like an aethestic werido......hope it ends up some fiiiiiyah!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 13, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3851433 Just flipped a couple of kimbo kush females i found in the 3 seeds i popped. Really looking forward to these. I also have 2 citrique ladies from 8 seeds. Looking a little yellow up top as i gave them 36 hours dark before flip because my nepali OG x gojif3 were looking a little sad and I've found an extended dark period pre flip always perks everything up.



Nice @limonene, appears I have a diff pheno. My KK leaves are huge and fat. Will get a cple pics in a bit.


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 13, 2016)

This was one of my pink 2.0's from my last grow. I cloned and revegged this plant too


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 13, 2016)

martyg said:


> Ok I put down big smooth mr. Clean and black mamba along with a bunch of sins gear


I'm tuned in especially for that black mamba that's gnna be one of my 1st 2017 packs


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 13, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> I'm tuned in especially for that black mamba that's gnna be one of my 1st 2017 packs


the genetics just sounds like pure win


----------



## martyg (Dec 13, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> I'm tuned in especially for that black mamba that's gnna be one of my 1st 2017 packs


They have shed their shell I'm putting them in soil tonight


----------



## johny22 (Dec 13, 2016)

CoB_nUt said:


> That's what's up @johny22! Not too far behind mine. We should keep up and compare notes/phenos. Gather a bit of strain education from each other and the thread. Not too sure about a journal,but i'll def keep updating this thread with my KK's progress with pics.


Hey


CoB_nUt said:


> That's what's up @johny22! Not too far behind mine. We should keep up and compare notes/phenos. Gather a bit of strain education from each other and the thread. Not too sure about a journal,but i'll def keep updating this thread with my KK's progress with pics.


 cracked 5 seeds 4 survived, real small tiny plants 1 is a mutant twisted leaves already other 3 comin along nice, was worried first  used to seeing big fan leaves


----------



## johny22 (Dec 13, 2016)

forgot to say hi COB  wats up everyone lovin these bud pics thanks guys appreciate those uploads


----------



## johny22 (Dec 13, 2016)

hey Eastcoast was she a good smoke? did she put the 1,2 K.O on ya?


----------



## northeastmarco (Dec 14, 2016)

medicated00420 said:


> Shrieker @4wks starting to show some frost this is the pheno that threw a few balls on the lower pre flowers so far i havnt found any moreView attachment 3851789 View attachment 3851790





eastcoastled said:


> nice bro, that looks like it's going to be some fire! Please keep us updated, very interested to see how she turns out. Looks like you got the haze showing with those skinny leaves.


Yes ,very nice.only one?please do keep us posted and pics.i have a few packs of those.cant wait to run them


----------



## johny22 (Dec 15, 2016)

One of my kimbo seedling was sparklin with trichs is this a common trait? I know its a special one already its just growin so damn slow its tying last with this mutant


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 15, 2016)

johny22 said:


> hey Eastcoast was she a good smoke? did she put the 1,2 K.O on ya?


Awesome smoke, great flavor...hard to really describe. Sweet like vanilla, but with a catpiss/ammonia background, or vice versa lol, i suck when it comes to describing smells. definitely up there in my top 3 favorites


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 15, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Awesome smoke, great flavor...hard to really describe. Sweet like vanilla, but with a catpiss/ammonia background, or vice versa lol, i suck when it comes to describing smells. definitely up there in my top 3 favorites


My pink smelled liked diesel and skittles. The high is a creeper high once it hits though it's a way stony high.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 15, 2016)

Wow.. I just got it in the mail. Fast o.o. Fedex dude dropped it off. *typing down my CC on his pad is pretty normal for payment.. but is it normal for the guy to want to write it down my cc # by hand after on a pce of paper and sharpie. He claimed it company policy.. wtf?

I was expecting a letter envelope as most places do it. I just mentioned this because I got charged $44.32CAD for customs fee. $110 for seeds +$35 for shipping. Everything came to about $264.41CAD. I was not expecting that custom's fee. I hope I get something nice out of these bad boys.. I never took out a calculator to add everything up and do the currency exchange but damn! $250+ is the most I've ever spent on seeds. I'm glad I forgot to add the Big Smooth to the cart lol.. I'm broke as a joke yet another Christmas


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 15, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> Wow.. I just got it in the mail. Fast o.o. Fedex dude dropped it off. *typing down my CC on his pad is pretty normal for payment.. but is it normal for the guy to want to write it down my cc # by hand after on a pce of paper and sharpie. He claimed it company policy.. wtf?
> 
> I was expecting a letter envelope as most places do it. I just mentioned this because I got charged $44.32CAD for customs fee. $110 for seeds +$35 for shipping. Everything came to about $264.41CAD. I was not expecting that custom's fee. I hope I get something nice out of these bad boys.. I never took out a calculator to add everything up and do the currency exchange but damn! $250+ is the most I've ever spent on seeds. I'm glad I forgot to add the Big Smooth to the cart lol.. I'm broke as a joke yet another Christmas


Where did you order from?


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 15, 2016)

Lordhooha said:


> My pink smelled liked diesel and skittles. The high is a creeper high once it hits though it's a way stony high.


nice, my pink smelled just like skittles too! One was skittles and chocolate, the other was straight fruity skittles. The smell did not translate to the smoke though, and i ended up letting them both go. They were above average for sure, but not keepers compared to the other fire i have going.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 15, 2016)

Lordhooha said:


> Where did you order from?


Seedsherenow :/


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 15, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> nice, my pink smelled just like skittles too! One was skittles and chocolate, the other was straight fruity skittles. The smell did not translate to the smoke though, and i ended up letting them both go. They were above average for sure, but not keepers compared to the other fire i have going.


What phenos did you find? Mine had big dense buds, and had three distinct phenos. One pheno which I'm cloning was the dark purple and will light you up good


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 15, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> Seedsherenow :/


Must be a FedEx thing or just a strange delivery guy. I always pay online though. Suck though about the custom fees and shipping was high to Canada too.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 15, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> View attachment 3854385 View attachment 3854386 View attachment 3854387 View attachment 3854385


Here's a few of mine have more down in my other box( more like a vault) lol


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 15, 2016)

Lordhooha said:


> What phenos did you find? Mine had big dense buds, and had three distinct phenos. One pheno which I'm cloning was the dark purple and will light you up good


I only popped 3 seeds i think, but ended up with 2 females. One was short compact, and really bushy...really hard for light to get to the lowers unless you spread it out. Some pink and purple hues on the finish. The other stretched more, and had smaller buds, thinner stalks less yield. This one had the little bit of chocolate smell mixed with the skittles, grew like an OG, but without the stretch, and structured like a bush with the little buds and stalks.


the chunky one


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 15, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I only popped 3 seeds i think, but ended up with 2 females. One was short compact, and really bushy...really hard for light to get to the lowers unless you spread it out. Some pink and purple hues on the finish. The other stretched more, and had smaller buds, thinner stalks less yield. This one had the little bit of chocolate smell mixed with the skittles, grew like an OG, but without the stretch, and structured like a bush with the little buds and stalks.
> 
> 
> the chunky one
> ...


Yah that one looks like this one


----------



## johny22 (Dec 15, 2016)

Do the growers notice any difference with f1's and f2's?


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 15, 2016)

Lil update 2 weeks left for exotic line up chocolate oranges,cherry cream pie, and cookie and cream to many pheno to post I'll post my keepers at harvest.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> How is the smell??


Flowering she had an extremely loud zingy lemon type smell. One of the loudest plants in the tent. She's been hanging over a week and now's there's some deep pungent under tones coming through as well. I'll update once shes been in the jar for a month and see what she settles at.


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 16, 2016)

Wife just let me pick up two of meltdown before they run out! Yay


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 16, 2016)

Lordhooha said:


> Wife just let me pick up two of meltdown before they run out! Yay


Give her a high 5 for me from Canada


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 16, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> Give her a high 5 for me from Canada


My wife is pretty bad ass.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 16, 2016)

Lordhooha said:


> My wife is pretty bad ass.


Maybe 2 high 5's? iunno lol
ps- germinated 4 Blue Steel's last night. Keep everyone posted!


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Popped 4 seeds, got 4 seedlings  first time popping reg seeds, wish me luck guys!
They're breaking surface as I type, will post pics soon.

I was worried because the seeds were different sizes, made me think inconsistent seed sizes (if thats even a thing lol) It seems a lot of people have been getting good luck with finding females and keeper phenos despite already having such a high profile garden. Any tips on looking for a strong mother to clone? Haven't thought about breeding the males yet but we'll see if I have space for this.

How do you know when EG will be coming out with stuff? IG has been dead lately and I'd like to read up more about them if theres any info. I want to basically research the hype and see why these seeds are auctioned at such a high price, and why every cross of the cube and cookies and cream is such frost fire goodness .


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 18, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> Popped 4 seeds, got 4 seedlings  first time popping reg seeds, wish me luck guys!
> They're breaking surface as I type, will post pics soon.
> 
> I was worried because the seeds were different sizes, made me think inconsistent seed sizes (if thats even a thing lol) It seems a lot of people have been getting good luck with finding females and keeper phenos despite already having such a high profile garden. Any tips on looking for a strong mother to clone? Haven't thought about breeding the males yet but we'll see if I have space for this.
> ...


When you look for mother plants at least for me, I look for growth time, plant structure, smell even before they flower I rub the stems. I do this for a few reasons,
1. To get an idea what she may smell like, from the plants I grow. females GENERALLY have a "sweeter" smell to them where males have a musty type smell. Also I just like running thru my rooms smelling just because. The other things I look for are how dense are the buds, potency, yield, how they respond to stress.
When they popped were they fast? Most of their stuff once I pop them in the dirt by day three they're up out and happy. And to answer your question yah most things starfighter touches is pretty much awesome same with cookies. Now he cubed starfighter so I'm excited to see what the new cubed crosses are like. As for when their stuff drops most here will know, I'm on their instagram feed which gives you a good idea when something new pops. Anywho good luck and can't wait to see what you get.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2016)

Bank Breaker, SHN also has a number that'll txt you their new drops as well as re-lists.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2016)

johny22 said:


> One of my kimbo seedling was sparklin with trichs is this a common trait? I know its a special one already its just growin so damn slow its tying last with this mutantView attachment 3853899


 What's up johny? No trichs, but here is a shot of my aestheticly beautiful(imo) weirdo.
Born 11/3. Never had leaves of this type in my past grows. It's about 4.5-5" shorter than it's siblings.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 19, 2016)

Blue Steel germinated on 15.12.2016.
4 seeds, 4 sprouts within 48hours. These last pics are 4 days after germination.

They're all currently in their dome and under a 600watt light. Waiting for more leaves before I take them out and transplant into a gallon bucket. With my luck in life, I figured I'd pop another one just for luck in case I get only 1 female to pick from . So got another one on the way


----------



## johny22 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey cob thanks for the upload was gonna hit u up lastnite, she's a freaky lookin girl u got might be somethin special  my mutant looks like its straightened out there just takin there time lookin nice though.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2016)

What's up johny!? Yessir, appears yours has worked HERself out of it and is ontrack to "normalcy"  . Kidding. The others are looking healthy any happy as well. WTG.

Few shots of my KK's veg'ing. Guys/gals I know veg shots aren't that special. So i'll ease back on them. Shouldn't be too. much longer before flip anyhow.
Appears I definitely have 2 different phenos thus far. Not counting the mutant, who knows if it'll stay in it werido state or make an attempt at "normalcy".
#1 smallest seed, is the most open in structure,slightly longer nodes than #3 and less branching.2 medium seed a.k.a The Weirdo, is just a mutant weirdo that'll continue it's way until it doesn't lol. #3 largest seed, has a more compact structure although the same size in height as #1, and has more branches and fan leaves overall. It got cold a few days and it changed the environment in my veg area, hence the edges on the first set of true fan leaves. The fan circulating the air at the time was positioned too low for the cold spell.
Top shot.
All three. #1. left #2.middle#3.right
#'s 1&3 different structures


----------



## johny22 (Dec 19, 2016)

Nice, lookin healthy , how old are these girls?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you. 11/3 2 broke soil.11/5 all three were up and shed the seed casing, and the cotys were set and photosynthesizing. 37 days old now.


----------



## johny22 (Dec 19, 2016)

Lucky u flowerings around the corner


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2016)

Yessir. I'm hoping so. They are old enough to take at least two clones of each. sans mutant. The lowermost branches are 4.5-5" long or better. Not enough room in veg to break out the cloner at the moment. I wanted to clone and sex and could have a few days ago, but I'll just wait until veg space opens up. Hopefully they'll sex by then,if not i'll clone in solos if I can't get my cloner in there.

ps. @eastcoastled and all the other exotic genetic junkies,vets and og's..... Can you see any resemblance to any pheno's thus far? Blackberry or Starfighter Dom?


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 21, 2016)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yessir. I'm hoping so. They are old enough to take at least two clones of each. sans mutant. The lowermost branches are 4.5-5" long or better. Not enough room in veg to break out the cloner at the moment. I wanted to clone and sex and could have a few days ago, but I'll just wait until veg space opens up. Hopefully they'll sex by then,if not i'll clone in solos if I can't get my cloner in there.
> 
> ps. @eastcoastled and all the other exotic genetic junkies,vets and og's..... Can you see any resemblance to any pheno's thus far? Blackberry or Starfighter Dom?


I can't really say bro, I'm more of a junky than a vet, most of the star fighters were out before i started so i never got a chance to run them. My first experience is with the cube. They all look good, and Kimbo is known to put out fire more so than some of the other strains, so you're looking real good! I like that mutant though, definitely looks like it may be unique. Those leaves remind me of the OGKB dom plants in other lines...imagine if they all got culled for being mutants.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 21, 2016)

What blows my mind is that "Cube" disappeared at $450, "Labyrinth" (Spirit in the Sky(Peyote PurplexStarfighter F2)x The Cube) is still sitting on the shelf @ nearly a 1/4 of that.

?


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 21, 2016)

well like a lot of people. i bought into the exotic genetix hype as well. i saw a few frost pics, and high profile seeds being sold out the week of being released so i decided to give them a chance.

If Blue Steel impresses the shit out of me (im not hard to impress lol), I'll be running regular seeds from EG for a few runs.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 21, 2016)

Odin* said:


> What blows my mind is that "Cube" disappeared at $450, "Labyrinth" (Spirit in the Sky(Peyote PurplexStarfighter F2)x The Cube) is still sitting on the shelf @ nearly a 1/4 of that.
> 
> ?


Plenty of cube crosses out there....curious why you think this one is so special?


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 21, 2016)

Odin* said:


> What blows my mind is that "Cube" disappeared at $450, "Labyrinth" (Spirit in the Sky(Peyote PurplexStarfighter F2)x The Cube) is still sitting on the shelf @ nearly a 1/4 of that.
> 
> ?


That's cus people want pure Starfighter and that's what The Cube is pure Starfighter incross started with a f1 female and f2 male offspring from the f1 mom. Crosses less desirable me personally I'm not a fan of Starfighter it's too leafy for me even indoor does have crazy terps and frost production tho


----------



## northeastmarco (Dec 21, 2016)

Odin* said:


> What blows my mind is that "Cube" disappeared at $450, "Labyrinth" (Spirit in the Sky(Peyote PurplexStarfighter F2)x The Cube) is still sitting on the shelf @ nearly a 1/4 of that.
> 
> ?


Not surprised that the cube disappeared,would have liked to get a pack or two,missed them.i did get a few of labyrinth,which should have a couple heavy sided star fighter phenos


----------



## Brian Savage (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm happy to have some cookies n cream seedlings. I have to say I'm very impressed with Exotic Genetix's packaging. So clean and modern looking with the double tamper seal and nice colored packaging.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 21, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Plenty of cube crosses out there....curious why you think this one is so special?





akhiymjames said:


> That's cus people want pure Starfighter and that's what The Cube is pure Starfighter incross started with a f1 female and f2 male offspring from the f1 mom. Crosses less desirable me personally I'm not a fan of Starfighter it's too leafy for me even indoor does have crazy terps and frost production tho





northeastmarco said:


> Not surprised that the cube disappeared,would have liked to get a pack or two,missed them.i did get a few of labyrinth,which should have a couple heavy sided star fighter phenos



@eastcoastled "Labyrinth" is Spirit in the Sky(Peyote PurplexStarfighter F2) X The Cube. A Peyote Purple (Bubba) leaning pheno with some Starfighter/Cube influence would be a bad ass bitch. PP would only make the Cube better (in my opinion). So,$125 Labyribth packs sitting on the shelf don't make sense when $450 Cube packs are "Sold Out".
@akhiymjames That's why a PP pheno from this cross would be sick.
@northeastmarco Should be heavy in SF phenos, it's the PP phenos that will be "unique", but those looking for solid Starfighter shouldn't have an issue (again, raising the question "Why no $450 Cube, plenty of Labyrinth?").


I'm just sayin'...


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 22, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @eastcoastled "Labyrinth" is Spirit in the Sky(Peyote PurplexStarfighter F2) X The Cube. A Peyote Purple (Bubba) leaning pheno with some Starfighter/Cube influence would be a bad ass bitch. PP would only make the Cube better (in my opinion). So,$125 Labyribth packs sitting on the shelf don't make sense when $450 Cube packs are "Sold Out".
> @akhiymjames That's why a PP pheno from this cross would be sick.
> @northeastmarco Should be heavy in SF phenos, it's the PP phenos that will be "unique", but those looking for solid Starfighter shouldn't have an issue (again, raising the question "Why no $450 Cube, plenty of Labyrinth?").
> 
> ...


I gotcha, I have always heard/associated the PP with being somewhat weak. Frosty as all hell, but weaker than most purples...I have no real experience with it, just what I've always heard. For this reason I have stayed away from every PP cross he has made, but I'm always happy to hear someone else's perspective.....opens my eyes a little more. I think the pink 2.0 is the closest thing currently available to a starfighter backcross, most of the others have different strains mixed in and would probably be considered more watered down. I don't know of many other breeders working their elites this far, so that is what makes the cube so special in my eyes.


----------



## northeastmarco (Dec 22, 2016)

Both of you have very good points.glad I got a blackberry cream,they are discontinued now along with some others.
@eastcoastled please post some pics along with updates on the cube.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 22, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I gotcha, I have always heard/associated the PP with being somewhat weak. Frosty as all hell, but weaker than most purples...I have no real experience with it, just what I've always heard. For this reason I have stayed away from every PP cross he has made, but I'm always happy to hear someone else's perspective.....opens my eyes a little more. I think the pink 2.0 is the closest thing currently available to a starfighter backcross, most of the others have different strains mixed in and would probably be considered more watered down. I don't know of many other breeders working their elites this far, so that is what makes the cube so special in my eyes.


It's funny because for the longest time, nobody would buy purple's out here because they "knew" they were weaker buds. Literally could not get rid of a pack of GDP or lavender here so we'd have to get them across the country where people were less picky. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Thorhax (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm no pro, but by no means am I a novice anymore. Here is my recent experience.

11 Trap start- exotic genetix
11 Adonis- exotic genetix 
6 White cookies- relentless genetics
6 White pie- relentless genetics
12 Emlers glue- relentless genetics

Everything has been Herming. I'm on no band wagon, and I've tried them both inside and outside. I thought when I first saw the herms outside, something must if stressed em (even though I had 6 other personal strains finish herm free) so I put the clone I took in veg into my indoor room. HERMED AGAIN, even though I have everything dialed in near perfect. 

Part of me thinks it has something to do with the strain called "the white" which was used in all those crosses except trap start. Probably not good for breeding but it's REALLY good for the hype train I bought into. 

I recently popped "the cube" by exotic genetix and am hoping to not find and herms, though that could explain why some people get herms with his strains. Most of them are crossed to Starfighter aka the cube. 

I don't know enough about either of the breeders to judge them, but my experience with the gear they provide hasn't been a good one.. I'm gonna make sure to do research like I used to before I buy into "missing out on this amazing strain" I'm probably just gonna stick to my own seed that I breed. Those strains have been Hermie free and SUPER GAS.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 22, 2016)

Thorhax said:


> I'm no pro, but by no means am I a novice anymore. Here is my recent experience.
> 
> 11 Trap start- exotic genetix
> 11 Adonis- exotic genetix
> ...


I hate to say it bro bro the fem seeds you have are from herm prone genetics Cookies, Cherry Pie and GG4. Now I'm not talking about Relentless at all cus he makes fire with his regs and fems and all of those strains your growing I've seen people grow with no problems so I think it's the luck of the draw your getting. Have you popped all the seeds? Hopefully you find something stable but it's hard to complain about Cookies Pie and Glue crosses cus the chance for herm is there. 

As for the Starfighter I don't think people are getting herms from them it's more of the cookie crosses with the Cookies n Cream. Exotic seems to be hit or miss I have some so I will try again as first run had males on 3 seeds popped but hopefully you have better luck with seeds


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm going to say again, if all of your gear is herming, like several strains in the same room, it's probably your environment. 99% of the time herms in the grow room are triggered environmentally or by stress. It would be really cool to see a true hermaphrodite IMO but the chances of getting one are like 1:500000+. So if your getting a lot of herms, check your setup. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 22, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Both of you have very good points.glad I got a blackberry cream,they are discontinued now along with some others.
> @eastcoastled please post some pics along with updates on the cube.


There is not much to post, they are in veg. They have at least another month before flower, they it will get interesting.
I do have a couple pics to post, but b/c i have one getting a little weird.


akhiymjames said:


> I hate to say it bro bro the fem seeds you have are from herm prone genetics Cookies, Cherry Pie and GG4. Now I'm not talking about Relentless at all cus he makes fire with his regs and fems and all of those strains your growing I've seen people grow with no problems so I think it's the luck of the draw your getting. Have you popped all the seeds? Hopefully you find something stable but it's hard to complain about Cookies Pie and Glue crosses cus the chance for herm is there.
> 
> As for the Starfighter I don't think people are getting herms from them it's more of the cookie crosses with the Cookies n Cream. Exotic seems to be hit or miss I have some so I will try again as first run had males on 3 seeds popped but hopefully you have better luck with seeds


One of my cube's has something weird going on. Not sure what to make of it...I will post pics later. Would really like to hear your opinion/take on it. I will tag you when i post it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice! Now who doesn't love weirdo porn?


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 22, 2016)

Ok, I ran down and took a couple pics real quick. Figured i better post quick since it's not that weird, and i don't want to get people excited for nothing. Most of my cublings are 6-8" tall, but this one is showing male parts like it's in flower. At first i thought auto flower, but it was only where i topped it, so i thought maybe some type of stress induced by topping. When i took these pics, i found another sack on the next node down, so i have to assume it's autofloweringing on me? @akhiymjames what do you think? I don't have a ton of experience growing males, but none have even been this developed under 18/6.....shame b/c he was looking to be a potential frost monster.....click on the pic and you will see what i mean. I have yet to get a frostier fully developed male, and this is a fucking seedling! I will grow him out and try and clone him.....his sacks starts opening up he dies, and i see what the clone does. Not giving up on this one quite yet.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 22, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Ok, I ran down and took a couple pics real quick. Figured i better post quick since it's not that weird, and i don't want to get people excited for nothing. Most of my cublings are 6-8" tall, but this one is showing male parts like it's in flower. At first i thought auto flower, but it was only where i topped it, so i thought maybe some type of stress induced by topping. When i took these pics, i found another sack on the next node down, so i have to assume it's autofloweringing on me? @akhiymjames what do you think? I don't have a ton of experience growing males, but none have even been this developed under 18/6.....shame b/c he was looking to be a potential frost monster.....click on the pic and you will see what i mean. I have yet to get a frostier fully developed male, and this is a fucking seedling! I will grow him out and try and clone him.....his sacks starts opening up he dies, and i see what the clone does. Not giving up on this one quite yet.
> View attachment 3859326
> View attachment 3859327 View attachment 3859328


If it's making sacs on 18/6 it's very possible it's autoflower but it very well could be stress induced flowering too from topping. Try running it under 20+ light see if sacs appear. Would've thought it was preflowers it it wasn't so small and at the top of the plant but sounds like autoflower to me but try him under longer veg hours see if that works. I hear this is the problem Archive is having with Dosidos which is why he isn't breeding with a male from that cross but yea don't give up on that yet. You don't see auto in photoperiod much it happens but not a lot if the clone does this he had to go don't want autoflower traits passed along to offspring


----------



## Odin* (Dec 22, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I gotcha, I have always heard/associated the PP with being somewhat weak. Frosty as all hell, but weaker than most purples...I have no real experience with it, just what I've always heard. For this reason I have stayed away from every PP cross he has made, but I'm always happy to hear someone else's perspective.....opens my eyes a little more. I think the pink 2.0 is the closest thing currently available to a starfighter backcross, most of the others have different strains mixed in and would probably be considered more watered down. I don't know of many other breeders working their elites this far, so that is what makes the cube so special in my eyes.



I'm not the Encyclopedia Britanica of cannabis (like @akhiymjames), but I don't believe I've heard that PP is "weak". I thought PP was a very potent purple "hunted" pheno of Bubba, selected from a cross of Pre-98 Bubba x Bubba. Supposed to be some knock your socks off shit (more like "kick your shoes off, sit back, and chillax").


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If it's making sacs on 18/6 it's very possible it's autoflower but it very well could be stress induced flowering too from topping. Try running it under 20+ light see if sacs appear. Would've thought it was preflowers it it wasn't so small and at the top of the plant but sounds like autoflower to me but try him under longer veg hours see if that works. I hear this is the problem Archive is having with Dosidos which is why he isn't breeding with a male from that cross but yea don't give up on that yet. You don't see auto in photoperiod much it happens but not a lot if the clone does this he had to go don't want autoflower traits passed along to offspring


thanks for the input bro, I'll pinch them off and see what happens next. Not sure i can do the 20 plus thing without changing the schedule on my whole room, but if he goes back to normal i'll remember/try. I have had this happen before with a grease monkey male, also have had the lowers on Kimbo girls start to flower in veg, but thought it was b/c they were so thick the lowers were practically in the dark. I would say it's definitely something coming from the starfighter side since this not the first time, and everyone had starfighter genes. Kinda sucks b/c i have had my eye on this one for a while, he was my favorite.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 22, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I'm not the Encyclopedia Britanica of cannabis (like @akhiymjames), but I don't believe I've heard that PP is "weak". I thought PP was a very potent purple "hunted" pheno of Bubba, selected from a cross of Pre-98 Bubba x Bubba. Supposed to be some knock your socks off shit (more like "kick your shoes off, sit back, and chillax").


I knew i read it on here somewhere https://www.rollitup.org/t/in-house-genetics-thread.883346/page-101#post-12452703 It has been mentioned before by others, but when i saw those pics, and the grower basically saying it was weak as fuck, that really stuck in my head.


----------



## northeastmarco (Dec 22, 2016)

@eastcoastled 
How many days old are they? I would highly doubt auto traits in starfighter,but I could be wrong.i agree possibly stress from topping,some are very sensitive.i have strains I use outdoors and for breeding that naturally sex out around 45 days.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 22, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> @eastcoastled
> How many days old are they? I would highly doubt auto traits in starfighter,but I could be wrong.i agree possibly stress from topping,some are very sensitive.i have strains I use outdoors and for breeding that naturally sex out around 45 days.


I'm going to say 35-40 days since they popped up out of the rooters. The balls have been there for a week. Pretty sure it's auto flowering, but we will see. Two clusters of 5-6 balls each, and another two clusters of 2 at the next node down where it wasn't topped......I just pinched them all off, so I got a better idea. He's marked, and i'm keeping an eye on the other 4 and will post results, good or bad. I expect mostly good, you can't play with fire and not expect to get a burn here and there.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 22, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I knew i read it on here somewhere https://www.rollitup.org/t/in-house-genetics-thread.883346/page-101#post-12452703 It has been mentioned before by others, but when i saw those pics, and the grower basically saying it was weak as fuck, that really stuck in my head.



I hear ya, but going by one account isn't the best way to pass judgement (no offense intended @st0wandgrow ). PP is supposed to be very potent, there are too many variables that could explain that one result. GSC is supposed to be slow in veg, I turned that around in under a year. My GSC grows as fast (if not quicker) than my GG4, Gelato, Purple Kush, etc.


Anyhow, I'm going to give it a go and will be sure to share my experience with it, whether that's good/bad happy/sad. I'm hoping it leaves me feeling like this


----------



## limonene (Dec 22, 2016)

A friend here in the U.K Told me exactly the same about 1 of his cube males yesterday. Showing sex crazy early under 18/6.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 22, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I hear ya, but going by one account isn't the best way to pass judgement (no offense intended @st0wandgrow ). PP is supposed to be very potent, there are too many variables that could explain that one result. GSC is supposed to be slow in veg, I turned that around in under a year. My GSC grows as fast (if not quicker) than my GG4, Gelato, Purple Kush, etc.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I'm going to give it a go and will be sure to share my experience with it, whether that's good/bad happy/sad. I'm hoping it leaves me feeling like this


No offense taken. It's not just me though that found it to be kinda weak sauce. I believe @Bob Zmuda and @OGEvilgenius grew it too and had similar results. It's not terrible by any stretch, but when it looks like it does (soooo frosty) it gets your hopes up. The yield kinda sucked too, so all in all it was average IMO. Bag appeal is top notch if that's a consideration for anyone.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 22, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> No offense taken. It's not just me though that found it to be kinda weak sauce. I believe @Bob Zmuda and @OGEvilgenius grew it too and had similar results. It's not terrible by any stretch, but when it looks like it does (soooo frosty) it gets your hopes up. The yield kinda sucked too, so all in all it was average IMO. Bag appeal is top notch if that's a consideration for anyone.


Yeah Peyote Purple has been kinda universally touted as "all show, no go" I have read that from several people and one cat had his tested. Came back around 10% total cannabinoids if I remember correctly.

Has a pretty bland taste as well. I gave the rest of my pack to my electrician.

I do regret it though because I have seen some people cross the PP to more powerful strains with killer results. The bag appeal and deep deep purple frosty breeds through and becomes more potent with a starfighter male for example.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 22, 2016)

@st0wandgrow @Bob Zmuda Both from seed? If so, that explains it. THE Peyote Purple would be a "clone only", seeds might get close to the real thing, but the whole "thing" about PP was that it was very carefully selected from a number of beans for it's potency and "purps". Not likely to recapture that magic in seed.


Now I'm wondering if real PP was used in Exotic's "Spirit in the Sky", or did he pop those beans too. Hmm?

Not too worried about it though Starfighter F2 as grandpa, Cube (cubed Starfighter) as baby daddy, I'm sure I'll trip over some fire.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 22, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> No offense taken. It's not just me though that found it to be kinda weak sauce. I believe @Bob Zmuda and @OGEvilgenius grew it too and had similar results. It's not terrible by any stretch, but when it looks like it does (soooo frosty) it gets your hopes up. The yield kinda sucked too, so all in all it was average IMO. Bag appeal is top notch if that's a consideration for anyone.


Bag appeal top notch. You have to wonder if you hunted if there's a potent pheno. But none seemed very potent to me. Looked pretty amazing though. Definitely a lesson learned. Did you get one tested at like 8%? It was a beautiful plant beautifully grown too I might add.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 22, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah Peyote Purple has been kinda universally touted as "all show, no go" I have read that from several people and one cat had his tested. Came back around 10% total cannabinoids if I remember correctly.
> 
> Has a pretty bland taste as well. I gave the rest of my pack to my electrician.
> 
> I do regret it though because I have seen some people cross the PP to more powerful strains with killer results. The bag appeal and deep deep purple frosty breeds through and becomes more potent with a starfighter male for example.


Didn't give mine up because they were pretty uniform for a lot of things so I figured they suffered greatly from inbreed depression. Feel like there is definitely breeding potential in these beans.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 23, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Bag appeal top notch. You have to wonder if you hunted if there's a potent pheno. But none seemed very potent to me. Looked pretty amazing though. Definitely a lesson learned. Did you get one tested at like 8%? It was a beautiful plant beautifully grown too I might add.


But I have to ask, seed, or legit clone? Seed isn't "legit", and even clone implies innumerable variables.

"Guy" grows, what is alleged to be, GG4/GSC. Says it's bunk, you find out it was seed. Ditch the prospect of "GG4/GSC", or dig further for the legit shit?

I have my shovel in hand.



Props to those who are contributing knowledge/personal experience. It's much appreciated and relevant to "the cause". No disrespect intended.

If my "Labyrinth" experience differs, I'll be sure to share. Much love.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Dec 23, 2016)

Odin* said:


> But I have to ask, seed, or legit clone? Seed isn't "legit", and even clone implies innumerable variables.
> 
> "Guy" grows, what is alleged to be, GG4/GSC. Says it's bunk, you find out it was seed. Ditch the prospect of "GG4/GSC", or dig further for the legit shit?
> 
> ...


Please keep updated on your Labyrinth I have a pack myself


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 23, 2016)

Odin* said:


> But I have to ask, seed, or legit clone? Seed isn't "legit", and even clone implies innumerable variables.
> 
> "Guy" grows, what is alleged to be, GG4/GSC. Says it's bunk, you find out it was seed. Ditch the prospect of "GG4/GSC", or dig further for the legit shit?
> 
> ...


Yes, grown from seed for all 3 of us. Cannabiogen is the breeder. I was not even aware that there was a clone only of it floating around. I suppose there could be out layers in the line, but it's a very inbred strain so the plants grown from seed are very uniform. iirc I grew out 4 or 5 from seed, and they were all nearly identical.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 23, 2016)

Odin* said:


> But I have to ask, seed, or legit clone? Seed isn't "legit", and even clone implies innumerable variables.
> 
> "Guy" grows, what is alleged to be, GG4/GSC. Says it's bunk, you find out it was seed. Ditch the prospect of "GG4/GSC", or dig further for the legit shit?
> 
> ...


Peyote Purple was never passed around as a clone only from my understanding it was a s1 of Bubba which Bubba who knows but I guess you can say the s1 selection is the clone only but the seeds I believe they were supposed to be fems s2 but they spit males out so they sell them as regs. I've heard all the same tho not potent very pretty and super frosty not Reggie either tho lol but I never heard of it as a elite clone only tho that's just me tho


----------



## Makka B (Dec 23, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> thanks for the input bro, I'll pinch them off and see what happens next. Not sure i can do the 20 plus thing without changing the schedule on my whole room, but if he goes back to normal i'll remember/try. I have had this happen before with a grease monkey male, also have had the lowers on Kimbo girls start to flower in veg, but thought it was b/c they were so thick the lowers were practically in the dark. I would say it's definitely something coming from the starfighter side since this not the first time, and everyone had starfighter genes. Kinda sucks b/c i have had my eye on this one for a while, he was my favorite.


Im new here I'm normally on IC mag but ive been looking to sww if anybodys had the same issues with the cube as me. It seems you have. I popped 5 cube seeds 4 weeks ago there no more than 10 cm tall and two are showing serious male reproductive organs far too early I run my veg room at 20/4 and I've got 2 lots of other seedlings with no issues.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 23, 2016)

Makka B said:


> Im new here I'm normally on IC mag but ive been looking to sww if anybodys had the same issues with the cube as me. It seems you have. I popped 5 cube seeds 4 weeks ago there no more than 10 cm tall and two are showing serious male reproductive organs far too earlyView attachment 3859763 I run my veg room at 20/4 and I've got 2 lots of other seedlings with no issues.


Thanks for stopping in, looks like you caught your's earlier than me. Besides the clusters i posted up top, i had two more at the next node down hanging like it was going into full flower. I pinched them all off, and we'll see what happens next. Out of the 5 i popped, this is the only one...so far. Have you grown other strains by exotic? I had this happen once before with a grease monkey male, and i just trashed it. This one i'm going to keep around for the time being, and see what happens.


----------



## Makka B (Dec 23, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Thanks for stopping in, looks like you caught your's earlier than me. Besides the clusters i posted up top, i had two more at the next node down hanging like it was going into full flower. I pinched them all off, and we'll see what happens next. Out of the 5 i popped, this is the only one...so far. Have you grown other strains by exotic? I had this happen once before with a grease monkey male, and i just trashed it. This one i'm going to keep around for the time being, and see what happens.


This is my first exotic strain tbh. I was looking round his strains and the cube became available so I picked it up thinking guaranteed breeding potential but if this is happening so early I don't think that's the case. It does seem isolated to males so far. Have you seen any female pre flowers yet? How long have yours been vegging buddy?


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 23, 2016)

Makka B said:


> This is my first exotic strain tbh. I was looking round his strains and the cube became available so I picked it up thinking guaranteed breeding potential but if this is happening so early I don't think that's the case. It does seem isolated to males so far. Have you seen any female pre flowers yet? How long have yours been vegging buddy?


Mine are at like 40 days give or take....since sprouting out of the rooter. I have one other one that is looking a little weird where topped, but need to give it a few days to see what develops. Other than that the rest look pretty healthy, and fairly uniform so far....they are in different areas in relation to the light source, so node spacing might be a little different, but they are still too small for any major differences to be popping out.


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 23, 2016)

Thorhax said:


> I'm no pro, but by no means am I a novice anymore. Here is my recent experience.
> 
> 11 Trap start- exotic genetix
> 11 Adonis- exotic genetix
> ...


I've ran a lot of their stuff the only time I've had hermies from exotic have been on my part mostly and was right after I built my new room and found I had a light leak. The other was from me stressing the other out. Other than that I've had very good luck. It's sucks you've had issues but check your environment.


----------



## Makka B (Dec 23, 2016)

Lordhooha said:


> I've ran a lot of their stuff the only time I've had hermies from exotic have been on my part mostly and was right after I built my new room and found I had a light leak. The other was from me stressing the other out. Other than that I've had very good luck. It's sucks you've had issues but check your environment.


I have several other strains in the same tent with no issues. Environment is looking good. It's a shame but I'm 99.9% it's the beans.


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 23, 2016)

I bought exotic The Future. Anybody have pics or news willing to share?


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 23, 2016)

Back to happy thoughts for now. Grease monkey ready for the jar On a side note, a white paper plate and countertop/bar lighting do wonders for dry bud photos!


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If it's making sacs on 18/6 it's very possible it's autoflower but it very well could be stress induced flowering too from topping. Try running it under 20+ light see if sacs appear. Would've thought it was preflowers it it wasn't so small and at the top of the plant but sounds like autoflower to me but try him under longer veg hours see if that works. I hear this is the problem Archive is having with Dosidos which is why he isn't breeding with a male from that cross but yea don't give up on that yet. You don't see auto in photoperiod much it happens but not a lot if the clone does this he had to go don't want autoflower traits passed along to offspring


It's my first time running regular seeds peronally. I normally run fem.
Are the plants more prone to hermie under extreme conditions like 24/0? I've always vegged like this, the only difference i've noticed with these seeds i'm running (Blue Steels- Cube x OG Blueberry)is that the stems are quite more red. Temps are 75-84F at the highest under a 600hps. I've had blueberries in the past the get red stems early in veg. not sure if i should look into 20/4 photoperiod instead for regular seeds.


----------



## kingzt (Dec 23, 2016)

Before I made my exotic purchases I have heard wonderful things. It's so funny that now that I have gotten them I have been hearing and reading bad reviews but I will still have faith. I have 2 black mambas going into flower currently and both are looking indica dominant. One thing I like about them is that they were fast veggers and not a lot of space in between internodes. Also they they weren't too finicky at all. I am hoping for a mint chocolate leaning pheno!

I also have some Labyrinth seedlings that I am super stoked for. See what had me excited was the picture that went along with the purchase, I mean complete snow covered plant but after hearing about the purple peyote and it's potency, I am little troubled. I am hoping it's cross with the cube will increase it's strength. But overall they're small and by the looks of it 4/5 look indica dominant and the other looks a little strange but nonetheless going strong. I will keep an update on both strains. Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 23, 2016)

@kingzt I'm not concerned about the potency. I was reading about the different phenos. Read enough touting heavy potency. One is all Bubba, chocolate coffee musk, another is kinda sweet pungent fruity. So, there's definitely some variation there. Mike (Exotic) either got a clone of THE PP, or would have picked out a solid pheno for breeding.

@akhiymjames The seeds are all S1's from that hunted pheno, rare purple potent pheno that stuck out as special. The S1's, from the sound of it, are hit and miss, probably same as the results of that breeding project, too much variation, the reason for the S1's and not Reg's.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 23, 2016)

Labyrinth. Pretty pic.







I'll post my results.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 23, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Labyrinth. Pretty pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope they turn out just like that


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Dec 23, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Labyrinth. Pretty pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope get girl like this myself. Labyrinth is in my January seed pop along with Twistys Treats Esmeralda


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 23, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Before I made my exotic purchases I have heard wonderful things. It's so funny that now that I have gotten them I have been hearing and reading bad reviews but I will still have faith. I have 2 black mambas going into flower currently and both are looking indica dominant. One thing I like about them is that they were fast veggers and not a lot of space in between internodes. Also they they weren't too finicky at all. I am hoping for a mint chocolate leaning pheno!
> 
> I also have some Labyrinth seedlings that I am super stoked for. See what had me excited was the picture that went along with the purchase, I mean complete snow covered plant but after hearing about the purple peyote and it's potency, I am little troubled. I am hoping it's cross with the cube will increase it's strength. But overall they're small and by the looks of it 4/5 look indica dominant and the other looks a little strange but nonetheless going strong. I will keep an update on both strains. Keep up the good work everyone.


Funny how these threads veer off in a different direction. I am a huge fan of Exotic, and this thread is full of fire(plenty of pics in here to back up that statement). It's safe to say you have nothing to worry about. When @Odin* compared the peyote purple cross to pure starfighter, I had to ask why. As a fan of the starfighter, I figured i was missing something, but it seems what i was missing is that @Odin* is a fan of the bubba, so this is basically a ford vs chevy debate. Both strains will produce fire, and both will produce garbage, it's all about the odds leaning towards fire. I grow exotic b/c I feel confident the odds are in my favor. Exact same reason I have packs of archive, sin city, thug pug, relentless, topdawg, etc, i like my odds.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 23, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Labyrinth. Pretty pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks very, very similar to the Peyote Purple phenos I grew. Is Labyrinth a PP cross?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 23, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> That looks very, very similar to the Peyote Purple phenos I grew. Is Labyrinth a PP cross?


Spirit in the sky x cube. Peyote purple is in the spirit in the sky I do believe. Those peyote purp have crazy frost from what I hear. I'll get her in the garden at some point


----------



## johny22 (Dec 24, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Back to happy thoughts for now. Grease monkey ready for the jarView attachment 3859901View attachment 3859902 On a side note, a white paper plate and countertop/bar lighting do wonders for dry bud photos!


Buds lookin killer as always nice job they look fucken beautiful!!


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 24, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Funny how these threads veer off in a different direction. I am a huge fan of Exotic, and this thread is full of fire(plenty of pics in here to back up that statement). It's safe to say you have nothing to worry about. When @Odin* compared the peyote purple cross to pure starfighter, I had to ask why. As a fan of the starfighter, I figured i was missing something, but it seems what i was missing is that @Odin* is a fan of the bubba, so this is basically a ford vs chevy debate. Both strains will produce fire, and both will produce garbage, it's all about the odds leaning towards fire. I grow exotic b/c I feel confident the odds are in my favor. Exact same reason I have packs of archive, sin city, thug pug, relentless, topdawg, etc, i like my odds.


Where'd you get thug pug genetic's seeds? i'm trying to get a hold of their meat breath and peanutbutter breath.
ps- any1 know of a strain that smells like anything like peanutbutter? i love strains with unique smells/taste. i once had some weed that smelt like rootbeer!


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 24, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> Where'd you get thug pug genetic's seeds? i'm trying to get a hold of their meat breath and peanutbutter breath.
> ps- any1 know of a strain that smells like anything like peanutbutter? i love strains with unique smells/taste. i once had some weed that smelt like rootbeer!


SHN


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 24, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> SHN


They just restocked the PB breath recently, but no Meat Breath. Is it going under another name I'm not aware of??


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Dec 24, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> Where'd you get thug pug genetic's seeds? i'm trying to get a hold of their meat breath and peanutbutter breath.
> ps- any1 know of a strain that smells like anything like peanutbutter? i love strains with unique smells/taste. i once had some weed that smelt like rootbeer!


I read in IG meatbreath is gonna be gone for a while. Wanna say I read next 6 months or so


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 24, 2016)

Popped 5 gutbuster totally forgot to scuff them , ended with à poor germ rate , 4/5 showed tap root but only 2 get out of dirt , the other wasn't able to break the shell 

Now I got one runt and this one hope it's à female


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 24, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Popped 5 gutbuster totally forgot to scuff them , ended with à poor germ rate , 4/5 showed tap root but only 2 get out of dirt , the other wasn't able to break the shell
> 
> Now I got one runt and this one hope it's à female View attachment 3860341


did you toss them straight into the dirt?


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 25, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> I read in IG meatbreath is gonna be gone for a while. Wanna say I read next 6 months or so


i got a reply back from the dude. march they'll be getting more seeds for meat breath


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 25, 2016)

Lordhooha said:


> did you toss them straight into the dirt?


No same method as always 24h in a cup of water, 24 hour in paper towel in a ziploc bag , and after roots are showing in.dirt , I always have near 90% germ rate, this one got very hard seed and they are old so it's my fault for not scuff them I would have a better germ ratio


----------



## medicated00420 (Dec 25, 2016)

Shrieker #2 at 5weeks sweet fruity smells shrieker#1(hermiepre flw) at 6 weeks smells like a lemon urinal cake


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 25, 2016)

Just noticed attitude seedbank just dropped new packs of Blue Steel and Kimbo Kush that were previouisly sold out!!!

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/exotic-genetix-seeds/cat_206.html


----------



## limonene (Dec 25, 2016)

Shorter of my 2 kimbo girls on day 13 of flower. She looks very advanced for her age!


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 25, 2016)

This is for the guy's who have grown both crosses of C&C and Starfighters/Cube crosses.

Do you prefer Cookie crosses or starfighter/cube crosses.. The reason I'm asking is because I've noticed there seems to be more journals/pics of EG's cookie and creams cross strains over Starfighter/cube crosses. Which do you prefer and why..??

Ps- I know Cookies and Cream is already a cross of starfighter.. just trying to find out which phenos ppl prefer to smoke/grow and why


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 25, 2016)

Based on what I've seen, the starfighter/cube crosses should be a little more stable. I've seen some people complaining about the C&C male throwing herms. I haven't grown any myself, just what I've read on the net. I have kimbo kush, mcc, xmas cookies, and light saber in the vault. Haven't grown them out yet


----------



## numberfour (Dec 26, 2016)

Kimbo F2's, 

#1, 
 

#2


----------



## limonene (Dec 26, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Kimbo F2's,
> 
> #1,
> View attachment 3861248
> ...


Are they from the seeds I sent you? InLso popped 3 and got 1 mutant. The purple stem is a good sign in kimbo I believe. It's the trait that exotics and fudges keepers show.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 26, 2016)

Nah, you sent over the Citrique, got the Kimbo's from attitude when they did the Meltdown freebies couple of months ago. 

Trapstar
 
Originally started with two seeds, one stopped as soon as it hit soil. Flipped the other day along with the Kimbos.


----------



## limonene (Dec 27, 2016)

Citrique day 15


----------



## limonene (Dec 27, 2016)

Taller kimbo pheno


----------



## limonene (Dec 27, 2016)

Shorter kimbo


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 28, 2016)

Two boxes to add to my collection!


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 28, 2016)

I have so many of their batch 45 they give away when you buy so much. According to exotic when I spoke with them august at cannabis cup it's a green ribbon bx cross if anyone was wondering.


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm wondering why grease monkey got discontinued. As I have a pack of them in the vault


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 30, 2016)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> I'm wondering why grease monkey got discontinued. As I have a pack of them in the vault


Makes themthat much better ! That shit is fire


----------



## limonene (Dec 30, 2016)

Here's a shitty pic of shorty kimbo on day 18. She's gonna be a squat little indica. Nice trichs production for this stage


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Dec 31, 2016)

Frosty Lil bitch. Heard Kimbo was some knockout power stuff


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 31, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3862320 Taller kimbo pheno


Good to see the taller female pheno. I have two in veg with internodal lenght such as yours. was getting worried about males, as they have yet to show. [email protected]$k!!! I should've cloned a few lowers of each and sexed them weeks ago.


----------



## limonene (Dec 31, 2016)

CoB_nUt said:


> Good to see the taller female pheno. I have two in veg with internodal lenght such as yours. was getting worried about males, as they have yet to show. [email protected]$k!!! I should've cloned a few lowers of each and sexed them weeks ago.


I think kimbo generally shows a good female ratio from what I've read. The short pheno seems to be the one that's catching my eye though. Hope u get a few ladies pal.
Here's one of my 2 citriques. The other one is pretty stretchy and I'm not feeling her.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 31, 2016)

CoB_nUt said:


> Good to see the taller female pheno. I have two in veg with internodal lenght such as yours. was getting worried about males, as they have yet to show. [email protected]$k!!! I should've cloned a few lowers of each and sexed them weeks ago.


The taller phenos are more blackberry dom from what I've seen just. Just finishing a run with like 7 females. One my taller phenos the short ones get really fat buds in them can't hold their weight lol


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 31, 2016)

8 weeks on some exotic strains cookie and cream and blackberry cream. I was the most impressed with the keeper cookie and cream pheno I found purple dense and really good yielder.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 31, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> 8 weeks on some exotic strains cookie and cream and blackberry cream. I was the most impressed with the keeper cookie and cream pheno I found purple dense and really good yielder.


Nice ! how did the blackberry cream turn out ?


----------



## johny22 (Jan 1, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> Good to see the taller female pheno. I have two in veg with internodal lenght such as yours. was getting worried about males, as they have yet to show. [email protected]$k!!! I should've cloned a few lowers of each and sexed them weeks ago.


Hey cob got 2 biggest ones turned out female the runt with the sugar leaves looks like a male and still waitin on the mutant 25 days to show sex in veg im happy how ur girls goin?


----------



## Jdubb203 (Jan 1, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> Nice ! how did the blackberry cream turn out ?


Turned out pretty good those are the last three pics I posted in see how they smoke in about a week.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 1, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Hey cob got 2 biggest ones turned out female the runt with the sugar leaves looks like a male and still waitin on the mutant 25 days to show sex in veg im happy how ur girls goin?


Yo johny! they are looking happy and healthy. I think (really hoping) I saw a stigma protruding from a single bract at the intersection of the meristem,underneath the new growth that deceives us into thinking we see stigmas/"pistils". Both the regular plants have these solo bracts. I'm hoping they both end up female. The mutant, is healthy,happy, short as fuck and still beautifully ugly. I'll take a few flicks of them. Will most likely be my last veg pic. 

Props on the two ladies. You gonna keep the mutant male? Sounds as if he has some good qualities with that early trich coverage.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 1, 2017)

Also, I'm jealous your girls showed you their parts before mine did.....


----------



## johny22 (Jan 3, 2017)

Remember that sugar leaf seedling i had it turned out male, what do u guys think of this? Worth keepin?


----------



## Bank Breaker (Jan 3, 2017)

How's the smoke report on Kimbo Kush? I like the majority of the phenos ppl have showed so far. 

Looking for that couch lock with EG.


----------



## johny22 (Jan 3, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yo johny! they are looking happy and healthy. I think (really hoping) I saw a stigma protruding from a single bract at the intersection of the meristem,underneath the new growth that deceives us into thinking we see stigmas/"pistils". Both the regular plants have these solo bracts. I'm hoping they both end up female. The mutant, is healthy,happy, short as fuck and still beautifully ugly. I'll take a few flicks of them. Will most likely be my last veg pic.
> 
> Props on the two ladies. You gonna keep the mutant male? Sounds as if he has some good qualities with that early trich coverage.


 Dont know if i should keep it or not i got a limited edition sincity skunk thats also female thinkin of crossing her with the kimbo make sum kimbo funk


----------



## johny22 (Jan 3, 2017)

2 biggest ones are female, the mutant( smallest 1)hasnt shown sex yet pretty sure its a male, and the sugar daddy 2nd smallest and already got balls


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 3, 2017)

yo johny, from what I understand early trich especially early amber,is a highly desireable trait. I'd top the lil fucker, keep 'em small or clone it and solo cup the clone. I have an afghan male clone that has been in a solo cup for 3 months. I think my weirdo as well as the two others are female. Lol I thought/think I see a stigma protruding from a bract or two. Took 4 clones of each last night/this am. Just need to get the pic uploaded.

ps. responded to your first post before I saw your last. I'd definitely chuck some of that early amber male's pollen on a willing and unsuspecting female, especially if I had the space to do so. Get ta chuckin!!!!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 3, 2017)

johny22 said:


> View attachment 3866964 2 biggest ones are female, the mutant( smallest 1)hasnt shown sex yet pretty sure its a male, and the sugar daddy 2nd smallest and already got balls


Here is a few shots of my mutant #2. It appears to have self topped,and all the branches are now even. Lovely structure imho. Hope it's a girl,


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 3, 2017)

couple shots of the others #'s 1 & 3. First pic is a shot i tried to get of the mysterious stigma. Pay no attention to where the pointer is pointing, the bract in question is directly across from the pointer, here is where I think there is a sliver of stigma protruding 

A few shots of #1


#3


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 3, 2017)

The more times I view that early amber male pic, the more I wish it were in my garden. I actually saved the pic. Was just reading, earlier in the week, about early amber on I think RM3's site or one of his posts. Which led me to other sites, sources etc...


----------



## johny22 (Jan 4, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> The more times I view that early amber male pic, the more I wish it were in my garden. I actually saved the pic. Was just reading, earlier in the week, about early amber on I think RM3's site or one of his posts. Which led me to other sites, sources etc...


I wad readin the same stuff in rm3 thread  and comparin his males with mine, u thinkin of tryin rm3 gear? I wanna see wat this old school high is compared to the new age strains


----------



## johny22 (Jan 4, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> View attachment 3867258 View attachment 3867259 View attachment 3867260 View attachment 3867261 View attachment 3867262
> 
> Here is a few shots of my mutant #2. It appears to have self topped,and all the branches are now even. Lovely structure imho. Hope it's a girl,


I like this mutant girl hope she turns out fire. R ur girls heavy feeders?


----------



## johny22 (Jan 4, 2017)

Wats up cob


----------



## johny22 (Jan 4, 2017)

Cant find much pics on male trichs anyone know any got any?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 4, 2017)

johny22 said:


> I wad readin the same stuff in rm3 thread  and comparin his males with mine, u thinkin of tryin rm3 gear? I wanna see wat this old school high is compared to the new age strains


He does have gear that pique my interest. Was mainly interested in the jewels of knowledge dropped in some of his threads.



johny22 said:


> I like this mutant girl hope she turns out fire. R ur girls heavy feeders?


I have an affinity for thee unusual. Mutant canna is right up my alley. Your mutant genie will be fire.
Well, all the plants in my garden vegetables as well, get a daily dose of jack's hydro + calcinit @600 ppm .5 conv. The mutant was always a tad bit lighter/lime colored than it's siblings. It darkens as the leaves mature. 
I guess to answer.....they eat steady? lol I have no idea as this strain is new to me! Nah, they seem to do well at that feed. Oh yea, Flipped 'em yesterday. Couldn't and didn't want to wait any longer.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 4, 2017)

Yo, what's up johny. Was typing while you posted. Wake n bake coffee n canna cake!

ps. how does yours feed? as well as everyone one else who runs Kimbo.


----------



## johny22 (Jan 4, 2017)

No more then 1.5ec i run just canna terra vega didnt use no rhizo with this round 2 see the difference and there is a really big differnence roots nothin like last round but then im not root bound every 2 weeks so it balances out


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 4, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yo, what's up johny. Was typing while you posted. Wake n bake coffee n canna cake!
> 
> ps. how does yours feed? as well as everyone one else who runs Kimbo.


My kimbo keeper took her nutes like a champ. Never had any signs of def or burn on a full dose of botanicare pure blend pro. They're pretty sturdy girls from what I've seen just a little mutated and somewhat slow veggers.


----------



## johny22 (Jan 4, 2017)

Been battling extreme temps since they hatched so there very tough very happy with this strain so far


----------



## johny22 (Jan 4, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> My kimbo keeper took her nutes like a champ. Never had any signs of def or burn on a full dose of botanicare pure blend pro. They're pretty sturdy girls from what I've seen just a little mutated and somewhat slow veggers.


Any nice males?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 4, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Any nice males?


I ran about 6 total I believe but had bad luck mostly non related to kimbo itself. 2 ended up dying and im not sure why but they were popped during a really busy time so I may not have given them the TLC they needed. One was mutated and so slow I ended up culling it and 2 more were eaten by my cats lol. That left the one girl and she ended up being amazing.

I stupidly tried changing up my cloning method for shits and giggles and ended up losing her and some other keeper females and males. She was primed to be breeding stock so I was extra bummed. She was short and stocky with insane resin which I bet would have lended a lot of good qualities in some crosses. Super duper funky smelling too. I still have half a pack or so of the f1 's so ill be searching again soon. Prob will snag a pack of the f2s soon too.

It seems like the female to male ratio is really high with Kimbo which is a good thing unless you're searching for a dude. I'd love to see a nice Kimbo male though I have yet to see one but I bet a nice one can be found.


----------



## johny22 (Jan 4, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I ran about 6 total I believe but had bad luck mostly non related to kimbo itself. 2 ended up dying and im not sure why but they were popped during a really busy time so I may not have given them the TLC they needed. One was mutated and so slow I ended up culling it and 2 more were eaten by my cats lol. That left the one girl and she ended up being amazing.
> 
> I stupidly tried changing up my cloning method for shits and giggles and ended up losing her and some other keeper females and males. She was primed to be breeding stock so I was extra bummed. She was short and stocky with insane resin which I bet would have lended a lot of good qualities in some crosses. Super duper funky smelling too. I still have half a pack or so of the f1 's so ill be searching again soon. Prob will snag a pack of the f2s soon too.
> 
> It seems like the female to male ratio is really high with Kimbo which is a good thing unless you're searching for a dude. I'd love to see a nice Kimbo male though I have yet to see one but I bet a nice one can be found.


U reckin that male on last page worth breeding? Its a kimbo


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 4, 2017)

johny22 said:


> U reckin that male on last page worth breeding? Its a kimbo


Hard to say with males until they start flowering but Id say its worth it. Early trich production is def not a bad thing and especially with kimbo, its a hash makers dream strain lol. 

But yeah id maybe collect some pollen and dust a kimbo kush female(s) if ya got one and make f2s (or f3s) to play around with and then throw em on some other stuff and see what happens!


----------



## johny22 (Jan 4, 2017)

My mutant maleplease zoom in for trichs


----------



## Bank Breaker (Jan 4, 2017)

why is this one a mutant from the others??


----------



## johny22 (Jan 4, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> why is this one a mutant from the others??


started out as a mutant straitened out though real small compared to the other 3


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 4, 2017)

I wanted to confirm something my pack of gutbuster was having 15 seed is it legit?? They were all big


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 4, 2017)

My 2 supposed gutbuster from 5 five seed and the mutant is not gonna gîve me anything... starting to Wonder if they are legit and thinking about going straight to see the asshole who auction them to make him understand there people you don't play with 

So tell me if you think they are not gutbuster I know there still in veg and one is a mutant but I have a doubt watching them since they are kind of very slow


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 5, 2017)

@madininagyal Should be legit, I got 17 beans in my Kimbo Kush! Gutbuster is Kimbo x Cookies n Cream, obviously... You get em from SHN?

Edit: just saw your next post where you said you got at auction. .. Did it come in the tamper resistant box w holographic seal intact? Kimbo has been known to toss some mutants...maybe that is why there are extra beans, perhaps X threw in extra beans in Kimbo crosses to offset the "mutant loss."


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 5, 2017)

ForRealz said:


> @madininagyal Should be legit, I got 17 beans in my Kimbo Kush! Gutbuster is Kimbo x Cookies n Cream, obviously... You get em from SHN?
> 
> Edit: just saw your next post where you said you got at auction. .. Did it come in the tamper resistant box w holographic seal intact? Kimbo has been known to toss some mutants...maybe that is why there are extra beans, perhaps X threw in extra beans in Kimbo crosses to offset the "mutant loss."


They wasn't in thé pack just the tamper resistant box when my lightsaber was like you said


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 6, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> They wasn't in thé pack just the tamper resistant box when my lightsaber was like you said


I've read plenty of reports of mutants from gutbuster. Pretty sure they are in this thread somewhere. I know the limbo F2's all had 15 seeds per pack, prob the same with gutbuster since it's know to throw out some mutants also. From what i remember those who sorted through the mutants were rewarded with fire.


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 6, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> I've read plenty of reports of mutants from gutbuster. Pretty sure they are in this thread somewhere. I know the limbo F2's all had 15 seeds per pack, prob the same with gutbuster since it's know to throw out some mutants also. From what i remember those who sorted through the mutants were rewarded with fire.


Yep just spend a 100$ and then do the breeders job to get rid of all the herms and mutants and you might find a good plant . Hahaha . My blackberry cream look great  3 for 3 on the beans and they are all pretty decent growers too


----------



## Bank Breaker (Jan 6, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> Yep just spend a 100$ and then do the breeders job to get rid of all the herms and mutants and you might find a good plant . Hahaha . My blackberry cream look great  3 for 3 on the beans and they are all pretty decent growers too


Blackberry Cream would have been my preferred choice of strain to try out EG with. Got anymore pics of this baby? It was my original goal to get this baby.


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 6, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> Blackberry Cream would have been my preferred choice of strain to try out EG with. Got anymore pics of this baby? It was my original goal to get this baby.


Yeah . They are in veg so nothing spectacular but I'll get a few when lights come on. Very vigorous plants


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Jan 7, 2017)

You got yourself something special there. Bet he stinks with all that sweaty grease dripping off him. 
I had a similar male from my stardawg ix pack, minus the early ambers. If you don't collect some pollen atleast from that I would be ashamed as a grower haha. Good luck my amigo


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 7, 2017)

Exotic finally got his IG back. He put up a pic of all his awards and trophy's for the haters, and said "Cali I'm coming for ya"...guess whoever the haters are that he has issues with are from Cali? Anyway, all the bud porn is back for those that enjoy his feed.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 7, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Exotic finally got his IG back. He put up a pic of all his awards and trophy's for the haters, and said "Cali I'm coming for ya"...guess whoever the haters are that he has issues with are from Cali? Anyway, all the bud porn is back for those that enjoy his feed.


Who's the hater, I want to know lol..


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 7, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Who's the hater, I want to know lol..


I guess someone with IG connections, b/c his shit is gone again already!!


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 7, 2017)

Grease monkey #2
 
lower
 
popped my last two grease monkey seeds and was rewarded with two ladies. This one shows promise with some early trich development.
 
I killed off the male cube that was auto flowering on me. After pinching off the male parts, more came back. One was ripe and about to open, it was full of pollen when i pulled it off. That was the last straw, i wasn't taking any chances experimenting with him. The other 4 look good, and are not showing any signs of sex yet. They all have frost on the new tops like this one.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 7, 2017)

Nailed that Greasemonkey Eastcoastled  

Ended up with 1/2 Kimbo F2 female, and 1/1 male Trapstar. Had one Trapstar seed die off in the soil which is a first for me.

Kimbo F2 Day 18
Put into flower earlier than wanted, lower fans are huge. Short, stocky plant
 

 

Lightsaber
Stacking nicely


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 7, 2017)

@eastcoastled MANN!!!!!! Ya' killin' it with that greasemonkey. Well, u work all the EG gear splendidly from the posts I've seen of yours.

@numberfour 18 days in? How was the stretch? I know you said it's a short stocky pheno. I thiught I had a short stocky one and a tall one,but the nodes are ridiculous on the "short" one now. I envy your internodal spacing.


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Jan 7, 2017)

Wow, stoked I got a pack of grease monkeys


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 7, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Nailed that Greasemonkey Eastcoastled
> 
> Ended up with 1/2 Kimbo F2 female, and 1/1 male Trapstar. Had one Trapstar seed die off in the soil which is a first for me.
> 
> ...





CoB_nUt said:


> @eastcoastled MANN!!!!!! Ya' killin' it with that greasemonkey. Well, u work all the EG gear splendidly from the posts I've seen of yours.
> 
> @numberfour 18 days in? How was the stretch? I know you said it's a short stocky pheno. I thiught I had a short stocky one and a tall one,but the nodes are ridiculous on the "short" one now. I envy your internodal spacing.


Thanks guys, that was my last run with that girl. She is not the keeper, the purple pheno(#1) is better. Can't keep em all, plus i have two new greasemonkey ladies to review now. Hoping to find something even better!


----------



## limonene (Jan 7, 2017)

Short pheno of my 2 kimbos on day 26. Great frost coverage for a young chick.


----------



## limonene (Jan 7, 2017)

Citrique


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 8, 2017)

looks like you have a couple winners there @limonene


----------



## numberfour (Jan 8, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> @eastcoastled MANN!!!!!! Ya' killin' it with that greasemonkey. Well, u work all the EG gear splendidly from the posts I've seen of yours.
> 
> @numberfour 18 days in? How was the stretch? I know you said it's a short stocky pheno. I thiught I had a short stocky one and a tall one,but the nodes are ridiculous on the "short" one now. I envy your internodal spacing.


She went a few inches lol, shes barely 18" as she stands. Out of the recent seeds I popped the Kimbo's were half the size of the other strains. I can see why its recommended to multi top this strain, next run I'll veg her into a bush.

Both looking great Limo.


----------



## limonene (Jan 8, 2017)

numberfour said:


> She went a few inches lol, shes barely 18" as she stands. Out of the recent seeds I popped the Kimbo's were half the size of the other strains. I can see why its recommended to multi top this strain, next run I'll veg her into a bush.
> 
> Both looking great Limo.


Thanks pal. The short pheno is one of the shortest plants I've grown in years. Zero stretch pretty much. Which isn't really what I look for but I'll probably give her a second spin.


----------



## toaster struedel (Jan 8, 2017)

ForRealz said:


> @madininagyal Should be legit, I got 17 beans in my Kimbo Kush! Gutbuster is Kimbo x Cookies n Cream, obviously... You get em from SHN?
> 
> Edit: just saw your next post where you said you got at auction. .. Did it come in the tamper resistant box w holographic seal intact? Kimbo has been known to toss some mutants...maybe that is why there are extra beans, perhaps X threw in extra beans in Kimbo crosses to offset the "mutant loss."



Outta my 15 all but 4 either were mutated or died. Of the 4 normal looking ones 2 were male, and 2 are in veg now. One is in DWC and is short but looks really nice. Hope it's a girl other wise that was 90 bux down the drain.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 8, 2017)

2 confirmed femlas thus far! #'s 1 & 3. With the mutant yet to show, actually, I haven't looked in the veg spot in a few days.


----------



## johny22 (Jan 8, 2017)

Got a short male (mutant) nice branching and a very sweet smell when rubbing stem, the taller male has mad trich production wider spaces at the nodes and a more sort of fibre smell when stem is rubbed, wat would ya go with??


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 8, 2017)

Well damn, best of both worlds.nice branching,sweet smelling, on one hand. Mad trich production on the other. A combo of both would be fuckin' nice! Being that EG's gear is already known for snow rails and ridiculous frost, I'd try to get some of those other qualities into a fav strain of mine. That is, if it lacks those traits. 

To answer, I'd take one of my non keeper phenos and dust it. Hell if you have the space use both to dust ha! Or, what ever trait/s my keeper pheno may lack that are present in either male, that would be my choice. 

Let me know which you decide, and why please good sir.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 9, 2017)

Yall gave me the kimbo itch.. Put down 3 more kimbo f1s. Would like to find a more purple pheno this time that retains the frost production and yield of my last selection.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 9, 2017)

limonene said:


> Thanks pal. The short pheno is one of the shortest plants I've grown in years. Zero stretch pretty much. Which isn't really what I look for but I'll probably give her a second spin.


The non existence stretch shocked me a little, especially as the kimbo is right next to the Goji lol. Did the other Kimbo pheno stretch as normal then?


----------



## limonene (Jan 9, 2017)

numberfour said:


> The non existence stretch shocked me a little, especially as the kimbo is right next to the Goji lol. Did the other Kimbo pheno stretch as normal then?


Yes definitely. The other pheno stretched as you'd expect. The short one is pretty leafy and nice and crystal covered .the tall one however has those sandy textured trichs. That pheno is meant to be amazing for dry sift extraction I've been told.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 10, 2017)

limonene said:


> Yes definitely. The other pheno stretched as you'd expect. The short one is pretty leafy and nice and crystal covered .the tall one however has those sandy textured trichs. That pheno is meant to be amazing for dry sift extraction I've been told.


Haha, keep me in mind with the taller one. Been working a 150u screen recently and just ordered a 90u.
 
Creamy sweet old school smell when burnt with a little bubbling when flame is applied. Not the purest by any means but working on that.


----------



## johny22 (Jan 10, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> Well damn, best of both worlds.nice branching,sweet smelling, on one hand. Mad trich production on the other. A combo of both would be fuckin' nice! Being that EG's gear is already known for snow rails and ridiculous frost, I'd try to get some of those other qualities into a fav strain of mine. That is, if it lacks those traits.
> 
> To answer, I'd take one of my non keeper phenos and dust it. Hell if you have the space use both to dust ha! Or, what ever trait/s my keeper pheno may lack that are present in either male, that would be my choice.
> 
> Let me know which you decide, and why please good sir.


Thanks cob i will let u know wat i end up going with, how are the girls by the way?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 12, 2017)

Johny, the girls #'s 1&3 are health and happy and 10 days in flower now. Appears stretch is coming to an end. In a few days, I suspect the fun to begin. 
#2 The mutant, is taking on this lime color to the leaves. Looks like a nitrogen deficiency or another micro nute. Not going to chase it as I know it is recieving a balanced diet in veg. As all the others are doing quite well in the same environment with the same feed. 
Gonna check on it a bit later and actually pull it out of the tent and se if it has sexed.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 12, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> Johny, the girls #'s 1&3 are health and happy and 10 days in flower now. Appears stretch is coming to an end. In a few days, I suspect the fun to begin.
> #2 The mutant, is taking on this lime color to the leaves. Looks like a nitrogen deficiency or another micro nute. Not going to chase it as I know it is recieving a balanced diet in veg. As all the others are doing quite well in the same environment with the same feed.
> Gonna check on it a bit later and actually pull it out of the tent and se if it has sexed.


My keeper has/does something similar. Leaves will start lightening up as soon as i put it in flower. They will go from dark green to lime green to almost yellow. Then from yellow to purple. Some will die, but it still yields decent, and the quality is fantastic.


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 13, 2017)

Gutbuster after 2 and half week veg ,just topped, only survivor on five seed , I hope it's à female...


----------



## johny22 (Jan 13, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> Johny, the girls #'s 1&3 are health and happy and 10 days in flower now. Appears stretch is coming to an end. In a few days, I suspect the fun to begin.
> #2 The mutant, is taking on this lime color to the leaves. Looks like a nitrogen deficiency or another micro nute. Not going to chase it as I know it is recieving a balanced diet in veg. As all the others are doing quite well in the same environment with the same feed.
> Gonna check on it a bit later and actually pull it out of the tent and se if it has sexed.


My tiny mutant was a girl she had weird calyx like a ball, ended up growing into a point so happy 4seeds 3 different female phenos and a stud male, did i mention shawdy got that super sweet dank smell, got a bunch of other stuff in my grow room so gonna flower these soon runnin outa space


----------



## numberfour (Jan 15, 2017)

Kimbo F2, day 26
 

 

Lightsaber, day 26


----------



## medicated00420 (Jan 15, 2017)

Shrieker#[email protected]


----------



## medicated00420 (Jan 15, 2017)

Shrieker#[email protected]


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 15, 2017)

damn @medicated00420 They look nice. Definitely different from what I'm used to seeing from exotic, the haze is strong with this one. Looks like they are going to go the distance too. Interesting to see what the flowering time ends up being.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 19, 2017)

Found and removed a few sac's on the lowers on the Kimbo. I can't ditch her yet as I love what she's putting out lol. Took 4 cuts with 3 rooting in 10 days.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 20, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Damn, does everything Hermie from Exotic? I have a lot of there gear saved up but I've just started growing it, I've got 21 Grease Monkey's and 22 Kimbo's going they're about a week old from germination, looks like I'm going to have to keep an eye out for sacs...


No, there are plenty of plants in this thread that haven't hermied. I have an extremely stable Lightsaber which I'm on my third run with. It's possible the lowers on my Kimbo aren't getting enough light, I've packed them in this run but I'll run the cuts to see if it is a true hermi or grower error.

You're sure to find some keepers in the Grease Monkeys and Kimbos running those numbers of seeds, good luck and post some pics when they get interesting.

Not sure about the auctions but I think the Cube was limited to 100 packs and was never to be released again.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Jan 20, 2017)

is it naive to think i'd find a keeper in one pack?? or lucky? most guys i see on this thread ran 2 packs+


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 20, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> is it naive to think i'd find a keeper in one pack?? or lucky? most guys i see on this thread ran 2 packs+


i ran a single seed of blackberry cream and got a single gal and i was impressed by that one gal..i believe she was a keeper however had no other bbc plants to compare to. But compared to my other plants the frost and smell was very unique and impressive. So I guess it all depends on how germination goes..and sexing..if u get 2 ladies it may be hard..but if u get afew ur chances go up etc.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 20, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Did they re-release the Cube again? I noticed the price on SHN was dropped from 450 to 300 something (out of stock of course). Why would the price lower on something that is out of stock? And what ever happened to the auctions for those lost packs that were recovered? I know they had auctions for a week or 2 and then that was it, they were supposed to have 6 packs of each strain but didn't they only auction off 1 or 2?


I also wondered this..those auctions were months ago..they assume people just forgot?..maybe they wernt fetching as much dough as Exotic genetics was hoping for and maybe they just took em back to rework new lines with the beans. or shn kept the rest or sold em to people for reserve price (if there was one i dont remember) i really wanted a pack of chocolate covered strawberries and was willing to shell out some cassh..was waiting for the auction hype to die down after first 2 auctions but there were wasn't anymore auctions..i shoulda lunged when i had the chance. if anyone has f2 of ccstrawberries im down for some


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 20, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Did they re-release the Cube again? I noticed the price on SHN was dropped from 450 to 300 something (out of stock of course). Why would the price lower on something that is out of stock? And what ever happened to the auctions for those lost packs that were recovered? I know they had auctions for a week or 2 and then that was it, they were supposed to have 6 packs of each strain but didn't they only auction off 1 or 2?


The cube wasn't re-released. I've seen the cube change prices before after being sold out. When shn does a bulk sale on exotic gear all packs are affected whether in stock ir not. If they ever managed to snag a few more they sure as hell wouldn't be for sale. More likely the opposite. Auction for boku bucks!


----------



## limonene (Jan 21, 2017)

My kimbo f2 has hermed the fuck out and sprayed pollen everywhere. I've been growing for 18 years and this is the first time I've had a herm like this. I've had lower buds with the odd seed before but this is seriously poor form. I've just given a pack of the f1 kimbos and cookies and cream to someone as I personally won't be running any of their gear from seed again. This will be a seriously costly exercise for me, I thought kimbo was one of their more stable lines. not impressed at all.


----------



## kingzt (Jan 21, 2017)

Here's a few pics of a black mamba pheno. Definitely an indica dominant. It has more of a fruity smell compared to a mint chocolate scent. Does anyone know if the cube has a fruitier smell to it?


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 21, 2017)

I've seen it described as creme brulee with some cherry notes. The box says the aromas are cherry, lime, root beer float.


----------



## cookie master (Jan 21, 2017)

Starfighter has a distinctive look, that is a starfighter leaning pheno.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 21, 2017)

limonene said:


> My kimbo f2 has hermed the fuck out and sprayed pollen everywhere. I've been growing for 18 years and this is the first time I've had a herm like this. I've had lower buds with the odd seed before but this is seriously poor form. I've just given a pack of the f1 kimbos and cookies and cream to someone as I personally won't be running any of their gear from seed again. This will be a seriously costly exercise for me, I thought kimbo was one of their more stable lines. not impressed at all.


Damn I got a pack of those F2 as I missed the F1. So it looks like people are having problems with KK F2, C&C male, and crosses with the mystery cookies. Looks like star fighter male is solid. I wonder about the green ribbon male? I guess my first exotic grow will be a green ribbon or SF cross


----------



## Odin* (Jan 21, 2017)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> ... described as creme brulee with some cherry notes.



Hmm...

I've had this girl for a while, but never new her name (given by accident with other cuts). I've described her as "creme brulee", a sweet vanilla cream subtley sweet berries, and if you're really "looking" for it, you'll find a faint hint of "haze".

I've thought that they look similar, but thought she was somehow related to Cherry Pie. Makes me think...


----------



## kingzt (Jan 21, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Hmm...
> 
> I've had this girl for a while, but never new her name (given by accident with other cuts). I've described her as "creme brulee", a sweet vanilla cream subtley sweet berries, and if you're really "looking" for it, you'll find a faint hint of "haze".
> 
> I've thought that they look similar, but thought she was somehow related to Cherry Pie. Makes me think...


What strain is that? Is that a black mamba pheno?


----------



## Odin* (Jan 21, 2017)

@kingzt I don't know the strain. I received it (by accident, long story) with a bunch of clones in 2012. It was unique in the bunch, supposed to be GSC (none of the clones were).


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 21, 2017)

numberfour said:


> No, there are plenty of plants in this thread that haven't hermied. I have an extremely stable Lightsaber which I'm on my third run with. It's possible the lowers on my Kimbo aren't getting enough light, I've packed them in this run but I'll run the cuts to see if it is a true hermi or grower error.
> 
> You're sure to find some keepers in the Grease Monkeys and Kimbos running those numbers of seeds, good luck and post some pics when they get interesting.
> 
> Not sure about the auctions but I think the Cube was limited to 100 packs and was never to be released again.


For what it's worth, i have had the extreme lower branches on my kimbo's start to flower in veg. This only happened once on a very bushy plant, the lowers were pretty much in the dark. Never had any herm on me, but i can see how there could be issues with light sensitivity. I have noted previously in this thread that my keeper is finicky for sure, but it mainly just looked deficient.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 21, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Damn, does everything Hermie from Exotic? I have a lot of there gear saved up but I've just started growing it, I've got 21 Grease Monkey's and 22 Kimbo's going they're about a week old from germination, looks like I'm going to have to keep an eye out for sacs...


21 grease monkeys?? You will have more trouble figuring which keeper is the best as I'm sure you will have multiples.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 21, 2017)

Cherry pie has a real pungent cherry funk. That description sounds like your plant has cookies in it. She looks like cookies too... the dark green foliage, extra long pettioles, and the way she stacks and clusters all remind me of the forum cut I ran, but the flowers themselves are a little different. I see where you think there might be starfighter in there too. Looks like a nice cut. Cookies and cream maybe?



Odin* said:


> Hmm...
> 
> I've had this girl for a while, but never new her name (given by accident with other cuts). I've described her as "creme brulee", a sweet vanilla cream subtley sweet berries, and if you're really "looking" for it, you'll find a faint hint of "haze".
> 
> I've thought that they look similar, but thought she was somehow related to Cherry Pie. Makes me think...


----------



## Odin* (Jan 21, 2017)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Cherry pie has a real pungent cherry funk. That description sounds like your plant has cookies in it. She looks like cookies too... the dark green foliage, extra long pettioles, and the way she stacks and clusters all remind me of the forum cut I ran, but the flowers themselves are a little different. I see where you think there might be starfighter in there too. Looks like a nice cut. Cookies and cream maybe?



No Cookies in it, for sure. I have GSC, Gelato, and a bunch of Animal Cookies crosses. I believe it's older than Exotics Cn'C, I've had this since late Summer, early Fall 2012. 

It's not that I think there's Starfighter in it (though there could be, or related somehow), but that "Creme Brûlée" and sweet berries comment is spot on with the nose of this girl. Really "trippy" high, I had a psychedelic experience my first time smoking her (when I had her "nailed", took a couple runs to get her from light green fluff, to dense purple golf balls of magic),

I'll probably never know for sure, but it's fun to speculate her origins.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm really suprised to hear people having herm issues with Kimbo..these are the first I've ever heard. I've never had issues with the f1s I have but maybe a herm trait showed back up in f2..ill have to keep an eye out as I'm selecting a few more kimbo this round..

My advice to anyone is to never flower from seed if possible. Clone everything first and your herms will drop by at least 50%..


----------



## limonene (Jan 22, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I'm really suprised to hear people having herm issues with Kimbo..these are the first I've ever heard. I've never had issues with the f1s I have but maybe a herm trait showed back up in f2..ill have to keep an eye out as I'm selecting a few more kimbo this round..
> 
> My advice to anyone is to never flower from seed if possible. Clone everything first and your herms will drop by at least 50%..


Yes I'm surprised as well. There are lots of reports of mutants in the f2 but kimbo is meant to be one of the more stable lines. Here's a pic of the shorter of my 2 kimbo, u can see th frazzled hairs on the top, a result of the unwanted pollination it's a shame as you can see the frost is real in this line. The shorter pheno has those sandy trichs in abundance.


----------



## limonene (Jan 22, 2017)

And here is citrique. Nothing special about either pheno.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 22, 2017)

limonene said:


> Yes I'm surprised as well. There are lots of reports of mutants in the f2 but kimbo is meant to be one of the more stable lines. Here's a pic of the shorter of my 2 kimbo, u can see th frazzled hairs on the top, a result of the unwanted pollination View attachment 3882094it's a shame as you can see the frost is real in this line. The shorter pheno has those sandy trichs in abundance.


That sucks man. Were the lowers not getting any light? The lowers on my kimbo's have started flowering in veg before when they were crammed in with a bunch of other plants and not getting any light. Other than that they were all solid under better conditions.


----------



## limonene (Jan 22, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> That sucks man. Were the lowers not getting any light? The lowers on my kimbo's have started flowering in veg before when they were crammed in with a bunch of other plants and not getting any light. Other than that they were all solid under better conditions.


They were getting the same light as everything else and I gave em a decent under trim. I just did what I always do to be honest. Maybe a little more of an undertrim than usual as I was aware of exotix herm issues but I still got caught out. I've grown over 15 packs of bodhi and never had any problems like this.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 22, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck homie. Usually is a solid strain so must have been luck of the draw. I know how it goes I had a Dynasty freebie pollinate some of my stuff awhile back which is surprising giving their rep as well. I wouldn't let it hold ya back from trying their other stuff though cause Exotic has the fire.

I have some Black Mamba I'm going to start soon I'll def only be flowering after taking cuts with that Mint Choco Chip mom since I've heard she can be sensitive (thought it was her)..


----------



## Lordhooha (Jan 22, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Haha I'd rather have the problem (trying to figure which one is the best) than the other way around..


I've found a damn good keeper in every pack I've ran. Nor have I had any of their stuff herm on me unless it was due to outside stress caused by me. And I've ran ALOT of their seeds.


----------



## ncboy65 (Jan 22, 2017)

Beemo said:


> extreme cream
> View attachment 3688431





Vato_504 said:


> Coming back View attachment 3761157


now that is impressive if I ever seen


----------



## numberfour (Jan 22, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> For what it's worth, i have had the extreme lower branches on my kimbo's start to flower in veg. This only happened once on a very bushy plant, the lowers were pretty much in the dark. Never had any herm on me, but i can see how there could be issues with light sensitivity. I have noted previously in this thread that my keeper is finicky for sure, but it mainly just looked deficient.


Yeah these were the extreme lowers, any other plant I would have lollipopped, but as she was so small I just left the sites. Sites were under this lot and got zero light. 
 
I cant be 100% its not my environment but I've 14 other strains (clones) that are fine. Either way I am loving what the Kimbos putting out.

day 33 and putting out the biggest buds in the tent
 


Lightsaber, day 33
 

I hunted down a can of root beer the other day, its not common in here in the UK. There is a little root beer twang in the terps, but I didnt open the can and think Lightsaber.


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 22, 2017)

Just popped 4 cherry cream pies and 5 chocolate oranges hopefully I get some fire. This is my first exotic run


----------



## Lordhooha (Jan 22, 2017)

dankseeker said:


> Just popped 4 cherry cream pies and 5 chocolate oranges hopefully I get some fire. This is my first exotic run


Good luck! I'm running 12 cookies and cream one revegged pink 2.0 and just had 11 extreme oranges pop two days ago


----------



## kingzt (Jan 22, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> That sucks man. Were the lowers not getting any light? The lowers on my kimbo's have started flowering in veg before when they were crammed in with a bunch of other plants and not getting any light. Other than that they were all solid under better conditions.


What kind of smells were you getting from your Kimbos?


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 22, 2017)

Lordhooha said:


> Good luck! I'm running 12 cookies and cream one revegged pink 2.0 and just had 11 extreme oranges pop two days ago


Thanks brotha I almost gotthe C&C but with the cherry cream pie in hopes of getting the best of both worlds!


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 22, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Yeah these were the extreme lowers, any other plant I would have lollipopped, but as she was so small I just left the sites. Sites were under this lot and got zero light.
> View attachment 3882330
> I cant be 100% its not my environment but I've 14 other strains (clones) that are fine. Either way I am loving what the Kimbos putting out.
> 
> ...


They all look like fire bro. Very nice looking plants, I love what i get from exotic, they always shine in my garden.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 22, 2017)

kingzt said:


> What kind of smells were you getting from your Kimbos?


I guess like blackberry muffins, and the other one more of a sour blackberry and grapes, with a little muffin smell. The third one smelled like coffee.


----------



## ncboy65 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> The deformities were in both f1 and f2. Still great plants coming out of both. Most grow out of it but I did have one or two straight up die. Worth it for that fire.


wow. HEALTHY


----------



## Jdubb203 (Jan 23, 2017)

dankseeker said:


> Just popped 4 cherry cream pies and 5 chocolate oranges hopefully I get some fire. This is my first exotic run


Watch the cherry cream pie one pollinated my whole room around 2-3 weeks in


----------



## ncboy65 (Jan 23, 2017)

dave chull said:


> I have other strains I did at the same time and hey are fine exotic failed me la plata is banging though in house strongest I ever burned put blunt out 3 times and I smoke gram blunt all day by myself fcuk friends


what strain are you referring to on laplata?


----------



## Jdubb203 (Jan 23, 2017)

Lordhooha said:


> Good luck! I'm running 12 cookies and cream one revegged pink 2.0 and just had 11 extreme oranges pop two days ago


Out all the exotic strains cookie and cream was the most fire look for tall lanky pheno straight gas on gas on gas lol kimbo prolly come in second place but veg to slow for my taste.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 23, 2017)

kingzt said:


> What kind of smells were you getting from your Kimbos?


Blackberry GAS!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 23, 2017)

dankseeker said:


> Just popped 4 cherry cream pies and 5 chocolate oranges hopefully I get some fire. This is my first exotic run


You'll get some fire outta those I'm sure. 

I hope they drop more of the CCP I never pulled the trigger and regretted it ever since. Same even more so with Grease Monkey now that they're 'discontinued'.


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah I'm with you on the Greasemonkey man, just saw on TDT site they're gonna have a restock on exotic gear I've got my eye on it!


----------



## Lordhooha (Jan 23, 2017)

Jdubb203 said:


> Out all the exotic strains cookie and cream was the most fire look for tall lanky pheno straight gas on gas on gas lol kimbo prolly come in second place but veg to slow for my taste.


Yah two of them got super stretchy the rest are pretty short, very typical indica for them.


----------



## johny22 (Jan 24, 2017)

M or F?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 24, 2017)

Doublestuff'd #2 @ day 26


----------



## johny22 (Jan 24, 2017)

Has anyone ever had male and female parts during veg?


----------



## johny22 (Jan 24, 2017)

Anyone got a good pic of a starfighter dominate pheno? Any traits to look for dark leaves jagged edges, short/tall that kind of thing


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 24, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Has anyone ever had male and female parts during veg?


If you're worried about the pic you posted above, I'm not seeing anything. Some plants are just stubborn and won't show sex in veg. The split in the growth above makes it look like a male, but then it looks like hairs are about to shoot out the end. You might have to just put this one under 12/12, or take a cut and put it under 12/12 to know for sure. I have been tricked by a crossdressing plant more than once after over 3 months of veg lol.


----------



## johny22 (Jan 24, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> If you're worried about the pic you posted above, I'm not seeing anything. Some plants are just stubborn and won't show sex in veg. The split in the growth above makes it look like a male, but then it looks like hairs are about to shoot out the end. You might have to just put this one under 12/12, or take a cut and put it under 12/12 to know for sure. I have been tricked by a crossdressing plant more than once after over 3 months of veg lol.


Thanks bro, was really confused on this one


----------



## johny22 (Jan 24, 2017)

It looked like a female caylx, then the balls popped


----------



## Lordhooha (Jan 24, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Anyone got a good pic of a starfighter dominate pheno? Any traits to look for dark leaves jagged edges, short/tall that kind of thing


From what I've seen the good star fighter pheno dominate plants ( at least from my garden) has had those typical cupped and total frosted leaves


----------



## Lordhooha (Jan 24, 2017)

johny22 said:


> It looked like a female caylx, then the balls popped View attachment 3884251


This is one from my last round when I ran pink 2.0. This one especially at close to the end stared cupping heavy and looked just like starfighter. I'll look on e my phone and see if I still have one from later in the grow.


----------



## johny22 (Jan 24, 2017)

Lordhooha said:


> This is one from my last round when I ran pink 2.0. This one especially at close to the end stared cupping heavy and looked just like starfighter. I'll look on e my phone and see if I still have one from later in the grow.


Thanks Hooha


----------



## cookie master (Jan 24, 2017)

Im calling him a boy, its gonna grow into a lobster claw thingie. Its not well documented but thats what a young male has. Then later it turns into balls on a stalk. Starfighter has tons of jagged snow covered leaves sticking out in a unique way. Google the name and images.


----------



## johny22 (Jan 24, 2017)

cookie master said:


> Im calling him a boy, its gonna grow into a lobster claw thingie. Its not well documented but thats what a young male has. Then later it turns into balls on a stalk. Starfighter has tons of jagged snow covered leaves sticking out in a unique way. Google the name and images.


I have googled thats why im askin here all i got was 5 pics of starfighters in full flower just the tops, its hard to judge leaf shape and plant structure from lookin at a flowering heads, leaves shrink around bud and most of the plants are out of the pictures just heads,


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 25, 2017)

johny22 said:


> I have googled thats why im askin here all i got was 5 pics of starfighters in full flower just the tops, its hard to judge leaf shape and plant structure from lookin at a flowering heads, leaves shrink around bud and most of the plants are out of the pictures just heads,


I would check exotic's IG, and look way back. Probably some more info there.


----------



## johny22 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks EastCoast just went through his instagram page talk about bud porn fuckin awesome! Got a fair idea what the starfighter pheno looks like


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 25, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Thanks EastCoast just went through his instagram page talk about bud porn fuckin awesome! Got a fair idea what the starfighter pheno looks like


No problem bro. His IG is awesome, years of work documented. He just seems to be like a genuinely good dude, and seems to be in it for the right reasons, at least more so than others. That's the main reason i'm one of the first to defend him when someone starts spewing nonsense in this thread. The facts are generally readily available.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Jan 25, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> No problem bro. His IG is awesome, years of work documented. He just seems to be like a genuinely good dude, and seems to be in it for the right reasons, at least more so than others. That's the main reason i'm one of the first to defend him when someone starts spewing nonsense in this thread. The facts are generally readily available.


how would i find info regarding his newer stuff in general? like Blue Steel.. 
He's made a cross in the past called 'Blue Angels' which was a cross of a Blueberry and Starfighter, but i can't find any pics or grows.. how abouts would i go about this.. I've sent msgs and emails already with no luck..


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 25, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> how would i find info regarding his newer stuff in general? like Blue Steel..
> He's made a cross in the past called 'Blue Angels' which was a cross of a Blueberry and Starfighter, but i can't find any pics or grows.. how abouts would i go about this.. I've sent msgs and emails already with no luck..


I honestly have no idea. I would say it's the same as any new strain, you have to grow it, or wait to see how everyone else did, but this usually takes years. There is a bunch of info on thcfarmer in the exotic section on past projects with that go blueberry cut. That would be where you should be able to find the most info on the blueberry mom.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 25, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> how would i find info regarding his newer stuff in general? like Blue Steel..
> He's made a cross in the past called 'Blue Angels' which was a cross of a Blueberry and Starfighter, but i can't find any pics or grows.. how abouts would i go about this.. I've sent msgs and emails already with no luck..


Best bet is searching hashtags on IG. I do that for literally every strain now to see others pics, still not much on the newer stuff tho.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 25, 2017)

Another round another pheno hunt with Kimbo f1's has commenced. Per usual most seedlings died for no reason...par for the course with kimbo lol. 

This is the first true non mutant kimbo I have had. High hopes for it. (S)he is pretty vigorous. I almost thought I switched beans accidentally since they're usually funky looking..


----------



## cookie master (Jan 25, 2017)

All my kimbos stunk- the worst strain ever. Why punish yourself with that?


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 25, 2017)

cookie master said:


> All my kimbos stunk- the worst strain ever. Why punish yourself with that?


Because it worth it!!


----------



## johny22 (Jan 26, 2017)

The Ladies


----------



## johny22 (Jan 26, 2017)

The Men


----------



## johny22 (Jan 26, 2017)

Any familiar phenos?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 26, 2017)

cookie master said:


> All my kimbos stunk- the worst strain ever. Why punish yourself with that?


Stinking is a good thing isn't it?! 

For real though you must have had bad luck cause Kimbo is straight fire in every pack you just gotta pop a few with the outlook that a few may not make it. The female to male ratio is great. The starfighter bring the frost and blackberry brings the berry gas flavor what's not to like? Bag appeal is usually on point too.

I recommend trying again. She's the total package and the reason I'm hunting through them again. My only gripe is like I said a few seem to just die for no reason and they can be mutated but my mutant was my keeper last round. Great night time smoke.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 26, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Any familiar phenos?


Kimbos? 1st female and second male def look like starfighter leaners to me. If so be prepared for a blizzard.... Should all be nice though they look very healthy.


----------



## Lordhooha (Jan 26, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Thanks Hooha





Thefarmer12 said:


> Another round another pheno hunt with Kimbo f1's has commenced. Per usual most seedlings died for no reason...par for the course with kimbo lol.
> 
> This is the first true non mutant kimbo I have had. High hopes for it. (S)he is pretty vigorous. I almost thought I switched beans accidentally since they're usually funky looking..
> 
> View attachment 3885254


just curious how do you germinate your seeds? I prefer using coco to start them in using burpees 36 cell ten day self waterin tray, I have a 99.99998% success rate since I've been using them the past few years


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 26, 2017)

Lordhooha said:


> just curious how do you germinate your seeds? I prefer using coco to start them in using burpees 36 cell ten day self waterin tray, I have a 99.99998% success rate since I've been using them the past few years


The dead Kimbo is just genetics if that's what you're referring to. Myself and others have noticed the issues with it.

I'm pretty confident in my germination tech. I could probably germinate beans from a 20 year old sack of Mexican schwag 

Used the paper towel and rapid rooter trick for the last 8 years with great success. Sometimes use a heat mat and dome but not really necessary.


----------



## johny22 (Jan 26, 2017)

12 hours in cup of water then into paper towel ziplock bag once my tails are out i put em in jiffy cubes till roots pop out then straight into soil less mix, never had a problem with this method used it for many years


----------



## Lordhooha (Jan 27, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> The dead Kimbo is just genetics if that's what you're referring to. Myself and others have noticed the issues with it.
> 
> I'm pretty confident in my germination tech. I could probably germinate beans from a 20 year old sack of Mexican schwag
> 
> Used the paper towel and rapid rooter trick for the last 8 years with great success. Sometimes use a heat mat and dome but not really necessary.


No worries I was just wondering. I've ran two boxes previously and all 14 of the first and all 11 of the second pack had popped and grew out perfectly. With the price of higher end genetics just don't want ppl throwing away money.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 27, 2017)

Lordhooha said:


> No worries I was just wondering. I've ran two boxes previously and all 14 of the first and all 11 of the second pack had popped and grew out perfectly. With the price of higher end genetics just don't want ppl throwing away money.


I had a similar experience, but i only popped 3 or 4, and all were fine, and i found a keeper. He does give 50% more seeds in the Kimbo packs, so there must be some known issue. Probably one of those things where the strain is too fire to not be released, and the 50% extra should more than make up for the issues.


----------



## slow_grow (Jan 28, 2017)

Citrus Berry 6 weeks into flower on my first mainline attempt (2nd grow overall). The purple is beautiful and in the last two weeks the colas have really fattened up, I can't wait to see how they look in another 2 weeks.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 29, 2017)

What's good EGG'ers?(exotic gear growers) Been away for a min. Had a new addition to the family. Back in the swing of things now. Two Kimbos 28 days of flower as of today.
#1 on the left #2 on the right.
     

The early frost is serious on these bitches yo!!!!!! I'm impressed thusfar.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 29, 2017)

will get shots of the mutant still in veg, in a bit. Confirmed female. 3 for 3 females. I'm diggin' my batting average! The weirdo goes into flower today.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 29, 2017)

The burnt tips are salt burn. Bitches got big way fast and need more than 1 watering per day. drinking too damn fast for that little assed 1 gal smartpot. Thought they'd go rootbound somewhat and stunt growth. No haps! They shot right the fuck up during stretch and continue to beast out. 3.5' - 4' in 1 gal fabric pots. smh


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 29, 2017)

question to the kimbo growers. Pack says 50-56 days. Does she really go that short of time? Also are you. counting from flip or from flower set/end of transition? I find, if I subtract the transition phase out of a few of my 8 wk strains, the breeders time does line up with my harvest date/s more often than not.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 29, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> question to the kimbo growers. Pack says 50-56 days. Does she really go that short of time? Also are you. counting from flip or from flower set/end of transition? I find, if I subtract the transition phase out of a few of my 8 wk strains, the breeders time does line up with my harvest date/s more often than not.


8-9 weeks is pretty accurate from my memory. Definitely closer to 8 if growing from clone.


----------



## johny22 (Jan 29, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> What's good EGG'ers?(exotic gear growers) Been away for a min. Had a new addition to the family. Back in the swing of things now. Two Kimbos 28 days of flower as of today.
> #1 on the left #2 on the right.
> View attachment 3888004 View attachment 3888005 View attachment 3888006 View attachment 3888007 View attachment 3888008 View attachment 3888009
> 
> The early frost is serious on these bitches yo!!!!!! I'm impressed thusfar.


Wats up CoB ur girls lookin real nice its snowin up in there


----------



## kingzt (Jan 29, 2017)

I've had a real weird experience with the kimbos. I popped five out of the pack I got and out of those I got one female. That plant is in flowering currently around 5-6 weeks. The bud looks amazing and honestly really similar to the black mamba. The only downside is that it has no smell. It's not as fragrant as the black mamba and it's a little conflicting because of how good it looks. Based off what everyone is about the kimbo smells is a little discouraging. I was definitely looking forward to that blackberry funk.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 29, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Wats up CoB ur girls lookin real nice its snowin up in there


What's good @johny22? Thanks. Your girls AND males look happy n healthy. Props. My weirdo looks like your #2 female. I thought I saw some weird ish going on with my weirdo. I could be bug gin' but I think I saw a "true" hermi yesterday. Didn't get pics but will in a bit.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 29, 2017)

The big smooth or Blue steel?


----------



## numberfour (Jan 30, 2017)

Kimbo F2, day 41


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Jan 30, 2017)

got a 15% off coupon from shn trying to decide on Kimbo or Big Smoothe any suggestions?


----------



## Bank Breaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> got a 15% off coupon from shn trying to decide on Kimbo or Big Smoothe any suggestions?


Hey bro. I was in the same boat as you. I decided to go Blue Steel to experience some starfire in my life.
I say go with Big Smooth because the only other person I've seen running it is a guy named _Surfr_ on instagram. We'll be the blueberry buddies  doing their run.
A lot of ppl have ran Kimbo already.. it'd be great to see more exotic's gear on here.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 30, 2017)

Well, I spoke too early. Turns out my suspicions were correct. The weirdo aka #2 is a effin' dude! One day and the sacs dropped! kinda good tho as it frees up space in veg as well as flower. I was going to have to squeeze it in today with 2 other plants that go in on my regular rotation, and there was no room.

Here is the weirdo dude, came out of it's weirdo mutant phase pretty well. Do have a few clones of it to cull. Might keep 1 most likely not as this dude doesnt have any desireable traits. Appears to be a true hermie, those are. Pistillate hairs/stigmas and ball sacs!


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Jan 30, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> Hey bro. I was in the same boat as you. I decided to go Blue Steel to experience some starfire in my life.
> I say go with Big Smooth because the only other person I've seen running it is a guy named _Surfr_ on instagram. We'll be the blueberry buddies  doing their run.
> A lot of ppl have ran Kimbo already.. it'd be great to see more exotic's gear on here.


i was leaning on BS but I really want Trapstar as well I'm running Black mamba right now got about 3 more weeks to veg it out good and yes I see a lot of kimbo on there so I guess my choice is now big smooth and trapstar


----------



## Bank Breaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> i was leaning on BS but I really want Trapstar as well I'm running Black mamba right now got about 3 more weeks to veg it out good and yes I see a lot of kimbo on there so I guess my choice is now big smooth and trapstar


Yea.. Super stoked to see how your Black Mamba was turning out.. killer genetics in there. Trapstar looked like a god send on his instagram..

It seems like you're leaning towards his indica hybrids, thought i'd mention giving Labyrinth a 2nd look too. Bud structure and frost on both Labyrinth and Trapstar was super appealing.

I know for a fact that Big Smooth has a blockhead blueberry pheno. Super berry smell, dark blue and purplish bud. Super bag appeal. If you go through _Surfr_'s IG page, you'll find it. It wasn't too long ago actually.

Ps- if any1 here knows where i can find more pics/history and info on his starfighter phenos, i'd appreciated it. Not sure if i'm looking in the wrong places, but not getting much luck on starfighter phenos and such..


----------



## Bank Breaker (Jan 30, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> Well, I spoke too early. Turns out my suspicions were correct. The weirdo aka #2 is a effin' dude! One day and the sacs dropped! kinda good tho as it frees up space in veg as well as flower. I was going to have to squeeze it in today with 2 other plants that go in on my regular rotation, and there was no room.
> 
> Here is the weirdo dude, came out of it's weirdo mutant phase pretty well. Do have a few clones of it to cull. Might keep 1 most likely not as this dude doesnt have any desireable traits. Appears to be a true hermie, those are. Pistillate hairs/stigmas and ball sacs!
> 
> View attachment 3888955 View attachment 3888956 View attachment 3888957


What else is there to look for in terms of sign for a male when you're vegging??

Its' my first regular seeds run and I realized: damnnn that's a lot of soil and nutes i'm going through if one of these 5 turn out to be a male. If there's a way to spot a male from the herd, i'd love to know how.
I started them out in 1 gallon pots, and transplanted into my No Frills re useable shooping bags. (my cheap smart pots hehe). Root mass has formed, and just kinda just vegging out for another month or so until my flower tent has more space for these babies.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 30, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> Hey bro. I was in the same boat as you. I decided to go Blue Steel to experience some starfire in my life.
> I say go with Big Smooth because the only other person I've seen running it is a guy named _Surfr_ on instagram. We'll be the blueberry buddies  doing their run.
> A lot of ppl have ran Kimbo already.. it'd be great to see more exotic's gear on here.


Im interested to see the Blue Steel as I have a pack in waiting


----------



## johny22 (Jan 30, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> Yea.. Super stoked to see how your Black Mamba was turning out.. killer genetics in there. Trapstar looked like a god send on his instagram..
> 
> It seems like you're leaning towards his indica hybrids, thought i'd mention giving Labyrinth a 2nd look too. Bud structure and frost on both Labyrinth and Trapstar was super appealing.
> 
> ...


Wats up Bank Breaker check this thread for starfighter phenos https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/exotics-long-awaited-starfighter-grow-journal.49087/


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 31, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> What else is there to look for in terms of sign for a male when you're vegging??
> If there's a way to spot a male from the herd, i'd love to know how.




When I am dealing with regular seeds and males to keep for pollen chucking activities, I'm looking for vigor, smell, structure, stature, early trich production and how fast he flowers. The weirdo dropped sacs in veg, only after a long veg and coming out of his mutant stage. This dude started off really runty aka "weirdo" took forever to work himself out of the funk. Kept a clone MIGHT give him another shot. In my garden, males usually show themselves first in veg by their vigor and growth. They seem to try and outpace the females once their roots have taken hold and filled the solo cup. If they start out with no issues.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 31, 2017)

johny, preciate the link. I definitely see SF in my kimbos. Thread was a good quick read from the man himself.

Bank Breaker, or anyone else, what are some of the sativa leaning beans you like?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 31, 2017)

Tried to fix the above quoted post. It was all jacked up, lost the first response. So..........


----------



## johny22 (Jan 31, 2017)

I am stoned and i understand


----------



## Odin* (Jan 31, 2017)

johny22 said:


> I am stoned and i understand


----------



## johny22 (Jan 31, 2017)

Odin* said:


>





Odin* said:


>


That face makes me laugh everytime


----------



## Bank Breaker (Jan 31, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Im interested to see the Blue Steel as I have a pack in waiting


I ran a few.. so far in vegg i got a few very blue phenos. the underleaves have a purplish hue and very reddish/purple stems. The blue phenos even give off very red and purple pistils. Even when i ran DP Blueberry i didn't get this. The leaves and stems give off a minty blue smell on some.. its very different and i've never smelt anything like this kind before to be honest.. can't wait to see how these turn out.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Jan 31, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> When I am dealing with regular seeds and males to keep for pollen chucking activities, I'm looking for vigor, smell, structure, stature, early trich production and how fast he flowers. The weirdo dropped sacs in veg, only after a long veg and coming out of his mutant stage. This dude started off really runty aka "weirdo" took forever to work himself out of the funk. Kept a clone MIGHT give him another shot. In my garden, males usually show themselves first in veg by their vigor and growth. They seem to try and outpace the females once their roots have taken hold and filled the solo cup. If they start out with no issues.


Hey man thx for the quick reply. I'm trying to avoid males atm  
Honestly i'm impressed with these so far. first strain ive ran to have this kind of trich in veg and colours and smell..


----------



## Nugteq (Jan 31, 2017)

Just ordered that 15% deal with SHN. 
Blue Steel
Trap Star
and of course Kimbo

Already popped Taffie, Strawberry Fields, and Strawberry Bannana Sherbet from Crockett Family Farms. 

My first post. Glad to be a part of this forum. Wealth of info.


----------



## johny22 (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Odin* (Feb 1, 2017)

@johny22 Congratulations! It's a boy!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 1, 2017)

johny22 said:


> View attachment 3890436 View attachment 3890437


Damn dude that's a real nice male id take cuts and keep it around for some special ladies. Kimbo right?


----------



## Thai_Lights (Feb 1, 2017)

anybody try toxic green yet? was thinking about ordering some....


----------



## johny22 (Feb 1, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Damn dude that's a real nice male id take cuts and keep it around for some special ladies. Kimbo right?


Yeah there kimbo's and yes that does sound like a very good idea i might do that. what are other growers gettin with there males? If any good males could u throw some pics up please, thanks Farmer for the suggestion if they are really stand out males then ill be keepin them around


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Feb 1, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> Hey bro. I was in the same boat as you. I decided to go Blue Steel to experience some starfire in my life.
> I say go with Big Smooth because the only other person I've seen running it is a guy named _Surfr_ on instagram. We'll be the blueberry buddies  doing their run.
> A lot of ppl have ran Kimbo already.. it'd be great to see more exotic's gear on here.


well I guess the choice was made for me Big Smooth was sold out so I got trapstar I think I'm going to try the blue steel next as well still waiting on my buckeye purple to get here due to some miscommunication its been about 6 weeks but its on the way I know hopefully sooner than later. what about the chocolate orange anybody run that on here.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 1, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> anybody try toxic green yet? was thinking about ordering some....


Haven't heard much but the lineage is pretty awesome so id think you couldn't go wrong.. Suprised they didn't use the green ribbon dad that much its a pretty solid strain.

I doubt they'll restock those so you may as well grab them. Seems like they're only restocking the popular stuff like kimbo cookies and cream and rolling with their new stuff.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Feb 1, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Haven't heard much but the lineage is pretty awesome so id think you couldn't go wrong.. Suprised they didn't use the green ribbon dad that much its a pretty solid strain.
> 
> I doubt they'll restock those so you may as well grab them. Seems like they're only restocking the popular stuff like kimbo cookies and cream and rolling with their new stuff.


I haven't ran any exotic gear before.... all their strains look intriguing though


----------



## Nugteq (Feb 1, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> well I guess the choice was made for me Big Smooth was sold out so I got trapstar I think I'm going to try the blue steel next as well


Hey man we should be poppin trap star same time. Lets race.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Feb 1, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> well I guess the choice was made for me Big Smooth was sold out so I got trapstar I think I'm going to try the blue steel next as well still waiting on my buckeye purple to get here due to some miscommunication its been about 6 weeks but its on the way I know hopefully sooner than later. what about the chocolate orange anybody run that on here.


I'm not sure if you're in a hurry to get some seeds popping or not, but I thought I'd mention so no one else made the mistake I did.
I took the plunge and ordered Blue Steel on SHN because it was the 'last' pack in stock and it was already sold out at one point on Attitude and Choice seed banks. Little before you know it.. 2 weeks went by and it got restocked along with several other 'sold out' strains including Cookies and Cream and Kimbo Kush at said seed banks.

Had I just waited, I could have picked up Blue Steel OR Big Smooth and Kimbo along with PB Breath by Thugpug Genetics when he made the drop on SHN all in one go and not have to pay customs and shipping fees twice. I think shipping and customs fee totaled $158Cad :/

Money comes and money goes... just don't make that same mistake I did and you'll have extra pack of seeds to work with


----------



## Bank Breaker (Feb 1, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> I haven't ran any exotic gear before.... all their strains look intriguing though


Join the hype train and try one of them out 
I'm running EG gear for the first time too.. 
First strain i've grown to have trichs in vegg. That alone was a huge bonus.. can't wait to flower these monsters.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 1, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> I'm not sure if you're in a hurry to get some seeds popping or not, but I thought I'd mention so no one else made the mistake I did.
> I took the plunge and ordered Blue Steel on SHN because it was the 'last' pack in stock and it was already sold out at one point on Attitude and Choice seed banks. Little before you know it.. 2 weeks went by and it got restocked along with several other 'sold out' strains including Cookies and Cream and Kimbo Kush at said seed banks.
> 
> Had I just waited, I could have picked up Blue Steel OR Big Smooth and Kimbo along with PB Breath by Thugpug Genetics when he made the drop on SHN all in one go and not have to pay customs and shipping fees twice. I think shipping and customs fee totaled $158Cad :/
> ...


160 for 10 beans. two packs thats almost $400. yikes.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 1, 2017)

johny22 said:


> View attachment 3890436 View attachment 3890437


@johny22 yo homie, that right there IS a special male! I'd definitely keep a cut of him. Has at least a couple of the desireable traits I look for IF keeping a male! Vigor, structure, early trich coverage,fast blooming. Hows the smell? stem rub? or is it just funky naturaly without the rub?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 1, 2017)

That early Amber is nice as fuck! Just thought I'd ad that.


----------



## johny22 (Feb 1, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> @johny22 yo homie, that right there IS a special male! I'd definitely keep a cut of him. Has at least a couple of the desireable traits I look for IF keeping a male! Vigor, structure, early trich coverage,fast blooming. Hows the smell? stem rub? or is it just funky naturaly without the rub?


Wats up CoB first pic was the short mutant it has a short and more branched out structure the internodes are alot tighter when i rub the stem the smell it is a very deep and sweet, stem is sticky pollen clusters are small but very tight.

The tall male in the second photo is vigourous alot more pollen sacs everywhere even on lowest branches pollen sacs are alot bigger not as tight as the short one stem is more musky sweet smell internode spacing is alot bigger


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 1, 2017)

Ahhhh..... so You have 2 dudes. The 2nd sounds like a winner,aside from the nodal spacing. Good luck on ya choice! Appears both show early amber/trich coverage.


----------



## johny22 (Feb 1, 2017)

Decided to use both males dont wanna miss anything in the f3's, gonna hit some lower branches on everything.


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Feb 1, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> I'm not sure if you're in a hurry to get some seeds popping or not, but I thought I'd mention so no one else made the mistake I did.
> I took the plunge and ordered Blue Steel on SHN because it was the 'last' pack in stock and it was already sold out at one point on Attitude and Choice seed banks. Little before you know it.. 2 weeks went by and it got restocked along with several other 'sold out' strains including Cookies and Cream and Kimbo Kush at said seed banks.
> 
> Had I just waited, I could have picked up Blue Steel OR Big Smooth and Kimbo along with PB Breath by Thugpug Genetics when he made the drop on SHN all in one go and not have to pay customs and shipping fees twice. I think shipping and customs fee totaled $158Cad :/
> ...


Hey Bank Breaker I'm not in any hurry to pop beans I currently have about 20 strains running trying to find out what are keepers, I'm looking more towards breeding my own brand of beans. So you have to start with strong genetics right? I'm trying to find that perfect match of color, high, yield. It could take years to get that pheno. So its like a kid in the candy store I see all this shit and I want it all LOL


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Feb 1, 2017)

Nugteq said:


> Hey man we should be poppin trap star same time. Lets race.


Yep good thing about shn is they ship quick I'll pop 4 as soon as I get em


----------



## slow_grow (Feb 2, 2017)

Week 7 on the citrus berry. Smelling and looking lovely.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 2, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Decided to use both males dont wanna miss anything in the f3's, gonna hit some lower branches on everything.


Nice!!! Space permitting I would've done the same!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 2, 2017)

slow_grow said:


> Week 7 on the citrus berry. Smelling and looking lovely.
> 
> View attachment 3891442
> 
> ...


That citrus bery looks phenomenal. Almost grabbed that instead of kimbo.... waay back when I ordered. Nicely done.


----------



## slow_grow (Feb 2, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> That citrus bery looks phenomenal. Almost grabbed that instead of kimbo.... waay back when I ordered. Nicely done.


Thanks man!


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Feb 2, 2017)

slow_grow said:


> Week 7 on the citrus berry. Smelling and looking lovely.
> 
> View attachment 3891442
> 
> ...


looks real good man


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Feb 2, 2017)

Nugteq said:


> Hey man we should be poppin trap star same time. Lets race.


Did you get your trapstar yet I havent got notification that my order has shipped yet


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 2, 2017)

Makka B said:


> Im new here I'm normally on IC mag but ive been looking to sww if anybodys had the same issues with the cube as me. It seems you have. I popped 5 cube seeds 4 weeks ago there no more than 10 cm tall and two are showing serious male reproductive organs far too earlyView attachment 3859763 I run my veg room at 20/4 and I've got 2 lots of other seedlings with no issues.


What ever happened? Still going?


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Feb 3, 2017)

Nugteq said:


> Hey man we should be poppin trap star same time. Lets race.


Just got my shipping notification


----------



## Nugteq (Feb 4, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> Just got my shipping notification


Mine should have shipped but they didn't count my 15% off so i'm kind of being a dick till they get that shit lowered lol. 300 for seeds shit every dollar off counts to that end bottom $.

yo BD what medium you going to use?


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Feb 4, 2017)

I do DWC use the clay pebbles , cobs with far reds for a faster finish and I ran the gas lantern method/routine with this set up for the first time and had no problems will run that from now in veg I'm running a scrog for the first time with sweet tooth star purpil and grand daddy purple and I'm convinced 4 days into flip that its the only way to go I'm hooked.


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Feb 4, 2017)

Nugteq said:


> Mine should have shipped but they didn't count my 15% off so i'm kind of being a dick till they get that shit lowered lol. 300 for seeds shit every dollar off counts to that end bottom $.
> 
> yo BD what medium you going to use?


Man I hear you that is why I order 1 or 2 at a time I just have a hard time paying that much for seeds, I've got an order sheet from Bog seeds and I think I'm going to give them a try nice prices and seems to have his stuff in order.


----------



## Makka B (Feb 4, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> What ever happened? Still going?


The three girls are all doing well. Pheno 1 has just gone into flower. So far so good. I'll post more pics as things get more interesting.


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 4, 2017)

Makka B said:


> The three girls are all doing well. Pheno 1 has just gone into flower. So far so good. I'll post more pics as things get more interesting.


Thank you update


----------



## Nugteq (Feb 4, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> Man I hear you that is why I order 1 or 2 at a time I just have a hard time paying that much for seeds, I've got an order sheet from Bog seeds and I think I'm going to give them a try nice prices and seems to have his stuff in order.


Seems like that lifesaver and sweet cindy from bog and alien strains are fast and fat. whats not to like? lmk how those go may try them on next one. i'm a newbie grower so just messing around with different strains trying to lock in my strains for blastin and squishing. first time running coco DTW 40% perlite flora series cal mag epson lucas formula w/ sea green root stimulators 1x mo super croppin on tables and may try scrog for first time. going air cooled in series 3400w flower room 800w veg room. first time dtw and looking to build a top drip manifold soon. so lot to learn! whats gas lantern method?


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Feb 4, 2017)

Nugteq said:


> Seems like that lifesaver and sweet cindy from bog and alien strains are fast and fat. whats not to like? lmk how those go may try them on next one. i'm a newbie grower so just messing around with different strains trying to lock in my strains for blastin and squishing. first time running coco DTW 40% perlite flora series cal mag epson lucas formula w/ sea green root stimulators 1x mo super croppin on tables and may try scrog for first time. going air cooled in series 3400w flower room 800w veg room. first time dtw and looking to build a top drip manifold soon. so lot to learn! whats gas lantern method?


Damn 3400 flower will get you monsters I only have 12 cobs running with 240-1750's with Flora series and Gas lantern method is where you run the lights in veg for 12 hours on off for 5.5 hours and then 1 hour on again then 5.5 hours off. I had not one problem trying this method for the first time. its to save electricity and I flower with 11 hours on. I think I going to go with Blue Moon Rocks, Bogglegum, LSD, Life Star, Sour Strawberry, and sweet and sour cindy. I like the speed on the sweet tooth and I had c99 way back in the day so it will be interesting to see how that works out.


----------



## Nugteq (Feb 4, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> Damn 3400 flower will get you monsters I only have 12 cobs running with 240-1750's with Flora series and Gas lantern method is where you run the lights in veg for 12 hours on off for 5.5 hours and then 1 hour on again then 5.5 hours off. I had not one problem trying this method for the first time. its to save electricity and I flower with 11 hours on. I think I going to go with Blue Moon Rocks, Bogglegum, LSD, Life Star, Sour Strawberry, and sweet and sour cindy. I like the speed on the sweet tooth and I had c99 way back in the day so it will be interesting to see how that works out.


damn. you think 24hrs veg is overkill? maybe i should try 20hrs...gonna have to do some research on that gas lantern method. lower electricity bill always nice. you got pics up of those bog strains? they seem like winners. no experience with any of them tho


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Feb 4, 2017)

24 hours veg is over kill you don't give the plant time to break down the sugar it produces I know for a fact for me 24 hours on was not good for my plants especially with seedlings. 18 on 6 off is standard a lot of people I hear are running 6 on 2 off 3x a day and the results are great. Makes sense the more the lights are on the more sugar is produced. But when you leave the lights on 24/7 plants breakdown the sugar at a much lower rate. Now for me I just tried the GLM/GLR for the first time and there are plenty of people who like it and plenty that don't. I can say my screen filled in real good and I will see how the stretch goes I'm on day 5 now so stretch for me is over in 21 days And I want to save some of my electricity bill cause of multiply rooms and I want to set up a tent for breeding


----------



## Nugteq (Feb 4, 2017)

will go down to 20 let them adjust then go 18/6 for sure now. whats GLM/GLR? working with 8ft ceilings so ya stretch always concern as well. once this perpetual gets smoothed out (still trying to figure best way for time how to do that with 3 rooms) a tent would be perfect as well for all my mamas in 3rd room. just don't want to get rid of any. lol. well just got notice in email. got a certain special delivery waiting for me in my mailbox at home. Probably just start trap star and hold up on the blue steel and kimbo. got too many varieties already veggin


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 4, 2017)

Nugteq said:


> damn. you think 24hrs veg is overkill? maybe i should try 20hrs...gonna have to do some research on that gas lantern method. lower electricity bill always nice. you got pics up of those bog strains? they seem like winners. no experience with any of them tho


In my experience, you will get faster veg growth with 24 hrs of light. For the way i do things, the veg growth was too fast, I would have to take my clones the day of the 12/12 flip. If the clone didn't make it, i would possibly lose that strain if i wasn't on top of it, once they are in flower my clone survival rate drops. With 18/6, i can preserve genetics much better, as i have multiple chances if there is an issue. Also, they will show sex much faster under 18/6, so if you like to pheno hunt, this is a benefit. Last, but certainly not least, you will get tighter node spacing on 24/7. The way i run, this is a bad thing b/c i get more waste since there is too much in the way for the lowers to get light. I actually get better yields with node spacing that isn't as tight. All you have to do is run a GG4 dominant plant to realize tighter nodes aren't always better for yields.


----------



## Nugteq (Feb 5, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> In my experience, you will get faster veg growth with 24 hrs of light. For the way i do things, the veg growth was too fast, I would have to take my clones the day of the 12/12 flip. If the clone didn't make it, i would possibly lose that strain if i wasn't on top of it, once they are in flower my clone survival rate drops. With 18/6, i can preserve genetics much better, as i have multiple chances if there is an issue. Also, they will show sex much faster under 18/6, so if you like to pheno hunt, this is a benefit. Last, but certainly not least, you will get tighter node spacing on 24/7. The way i run, this is a bad thing b/c i get more waste since there is too much in the way for the lowers to get light. I actually get better yields with node spacing that isn't as tight. All you have to do is run a GG4 dominant plant to realize tighter nodes aren't always better for yields.


thanks for sharing some of your experience. failed to consider clones not surviving for new strains. and i do very much enjoy pheno hunting with my limited experience its been very fulfilling for my scientific mind to learn about each plants genetics. i noticed several strains are not responding well to 24/7. i did not know that sex shows more often in an 18/6 setup. thanx man


----------



## Nugteq (Feb 5, 2017)

LMK when y'all rdy


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 5, 2017)

double stuff'd #2 @ day 36
 
 
grease monkey #1 @ day 28


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Feb 5, 2017)

Nugteq said:


> LMK when y'all rdyView attachment 3894277 View attachment 3894278 View attachment 3894279


Mine comes in on wednesday I'll be popping that day


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 5, 2017)

That grease monkey is nice and thick @ 4 weeks eastcoast. Guessin' imma have to get me summa that!


----------



## johny22 (Feb 6, 2017)

Wats up peeps, One of my males started throwing pistils i had him jammed in a closet with t5s and grew into the light, it was definitely enviorment heat that caused it, wat i wanna know is the pollen i collected before it hermied still good? And wat about the pollen after it hermied?


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 6, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Wats up peeps, One of my males started throwing pistils i had him jammed in a closet with t5s and grew into the light, it was definitely enviorment heat that caused it, wat i wanna know is the pollen i collected before it hermied still good? And wat about the pollen after it hermied?


I would run it again if you took clones to be sure. The pollen will be good no matter what, it's the knowledge that the offspring may carry a trait that could make them herm prone.


----------



## johny22 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks EastCoast, this male looks dope definitely wana keep it. Have u breed with a reversed male before?


----------



## Nugteq (Feb 10, 2017)

Damn. Riu getting hacked. Now I'm 2 days behind. Gonna drop those hoes in some water right now!


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Feb 10, 2017)

Nugteq said:


> Damn. Riu getting hacked. Now I'm 2 days behind. Gonna drop those hoes in some water right now!


My Trap came in on Monday sprouted and now in rapid cubes still have shells on them expect to pop off in a couple of days


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 10, 2017)

Blah, the one site I've ever posted pix on gets attacked. Felt like a refugee trying to get back to this mofo. Kimbos smelling like hard candy'd fruity pebbles if that makes any sense, sticky with some greasyness to it. #1 & #3 smell this way. Definitley different phenos. #1's calyx to leaf ratio and stature is what I'm looking for. While # 3's stackage to date and girth is the desirable trait thus far. 
Aside from being so leafy, #3 appears to be ahead IF this were the clone run and I actually got to get my hands on them for torture. Can't wait to manipulate these bitches! Pissed at myself for waiting so long to soak n drop 'em. Got couple of pics. Probably not gonna upload em even when the option becomes availabe again.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 10, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> I would run it again if you took clones to be sure. The pollen will be good no matter what, it's the knowledge that the offspring may carry a trait that could make them herm prone.


Agreed. Push it to the brink on a clone run and see what happens. Best way to test parents. I haven't had/heard of any interex issues with kimbo but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 10, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> 24 hours veg is over kill you don't give the plant time to break down the sugar it produces I know for a fact for me 24 hours on was not good for my plants especially with seedlings. 18 on 6 off is standard a lot of people I hear are running 6 on 2 off 3x a day and the results are great. Makes sense the more the lights are on the more sugar is produced. But when you leave the lights on 24/7 plants breakdown the sugar at a much lower rate. Now for me I just tried the GLM/GLR for the first time and there are plenty of people who like it and plenty that don't. I can say my screen filled in real good and I will see how the stretch goes I'm on day 5 now so stretch for me is over in 21 days And I want to save some of my electricity bill cause of multiply rooms and I want to set up a tent for breeding


I run all my babies on 24/0 until I flip them


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Feb 10, 2017)

To each their own there is no right or wrong way here if I weren't concern about electrify I would run 18/6 but my girl are just fine


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 11, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> To each their own there is no right or wrong way here if I weren't concern about electrify I would run 18/6 but my girl are just fine


Yah that's my thing I don't have to worry about energy anymore thankfully unless the sun dies.


----------



## Nugteq (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm running 18/6 now good results. I actually been so damn busy haven't even dropped trap yet. I'll put 4 down in some water today. Slacker I know. 

On a side note. Strawberry Banana Sherbet looking sexy so is Taffie and Strawberry Fields. 

I'm still newb. Going to start a new thread for "best vs fastest way to determine sex for rookie pheno hunter"


----------



## johny22 (Feb 24, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> Blah, the one site I've ever posted pix on gets attacked. Felt like a refugee trying to get back to this mofo. Kimbos smelling like hard candy'd fruity pebbles if that makes any sense, sticky with some greasyness to it. #1 & #3 smell this way. Definitley different phenos. #1's calyx to leaf ratio and stature is what I'm looking for. While # 3's stackage to date and girth is the desirable trait thus far.
> Aside from being so leafy, #3 appears to be ahead IF this were the clone run and I actually got to get my hands on them for torture. Can't wait to manipulate these bitches! Pissed at myself for waiting so long to soak n drop 'em. Got couple of pics. Probably not gonna upload em even when the option becomes availabe again.


Yo COB been awhile  wats up exotic growers! My girls stink of strong berry ceral real strong smell someone was spot on with that description, got the dry extract pheno too very frosty and large trichomes, the other starfighter leaner is frostin real good but behind in nug development had a real sweet lolli smell to it with the berri smell lingering right on the back end lovin this strain! Any colour in ur buds yet?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 24, 2017)

Yo johny22 what's good? I'm at day 53 def. in the harvest window. They will come down monday or before. #3 the largest bean but the shorter plant, is a fukkin frost monster. It has sativaish leaves and leaf structure. #1 the smallest bean but the biggest plant, is just massive! Frost is there just not as frosty as #3. It's definitely ahead in the yeild department as well (just from the looks,who knows right?).

I haven't researched the genetics enough to tell which one leans to which parent. Have pics. I'll upload if the options becomes available.

To the kimbo growers, how long do you flower her? Also, do you count days from flip or flower set? I know I could've taken mine at day 50. Just wanted to go the whole 56 and then work my way backwards thru consecutive runs.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 26, 2017)

Few shots from Day 68, 

Kimbo F2
 

Lightsaber


----------



## dankseeker (Feb 26, 2017)

Budporn is back!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 26, 2017)

Damn @numberfour that kimbo is nice,. She keeps short but gets so damn plump.


----------



## johny22 (Feb 26, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Few shots from Day 68,
> 
> Kimbo F2
> View attachment 3895143
> ...


Nice


----------



## johny22 (Feb 26, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> What's good EGG'ers?(exotic gear growers) Been away for a min. Had a new addition to the family. Back in the swing of things now. Two Kimbos 28 days of flower as of today.
> #1 on the left #2 on the right.
> View attachment 3888004 View attachment 3888005 View attachment 3888006 View attachment 3888007 View attachment 3888008 View attachment 3888009
> 
> The early frost is serious on these bitches yo!!!!!! I'm impressed thusfar.


These look awesome COB nice work mate


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Feb 26, 2017)

Kimbo at day 57


----------



## numberfour (Feb 27, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Damn @numberfour that kimbo is nice,. She keeps short but gets so damn plump.





johny22 said:


> Nice


Thanks guys, I'm quite impressed with the Kimbo, loving the frost on her.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 27, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Few shots from Day 68,
> 
> Kimbo F2
> View attachment 3895143
> ...


@numberfour -all your plants look killer man-diggin your bodhi gear as well


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 27, 2017)

double stuff'd#2 about done
 
 
grease monkey #1 about a week left


----------



## medicated00420 (Feb 28, 2017)

Shrieker #2 at 95 days hvst at 100


----------



## medicated00420 (Feb 28, 2017)

Shrieker #1 went 85 days


----------



## numberfour (Feb 28, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @numberfour -all your plants look killer man-diggin your bodhi gear as well


Thanks Bubby



eastcoastled said:


> double stuff'd#2 about done
> View attachment 3896255
> View attachment 3896256
> grease monkey #1 about a week left
> ...


Double Stuffed looks great but man that Grease Monkey!


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 28, 2017)

medicated00420 said:


> Shrieker #1 went 85 days
> View attachment 3896545 View attachment 3896546


Looking good,you ran just 2? I know the breeder pics of are perfect phenos,but those are not even remotely close.


----------



## medicated00420 (Feb 28, 2017)

Only sprouted half a pack got 2 females both haze leaners said 70 days on the seed pack but i think cuban grower said the mom was a 90 day silver haze cut


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 28, 2017)

Damn after looking at number four and alaskas Kimbos past the 56 day mark, they are looking killer! Maybe I should've gone longer? The heavier Kimbo hasn't been hopped yet. The frost monster has been chopped 75%,lol got tired last night couldn't finish as I had other harvests to chop before the Kimbo. Pics coming as soon as I find my Sd card adapter.
This was my seed run. clones are awaiting for torture in veg. I'll find out what's up this round.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 28, 2017)

Quick pic day 50 something..kimbo f2 #3frosty in front #1 the biggun behind it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 28, 2017)

cpl more of frosty....


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Feb 28, 2017)

What' your setup? Looks real nice


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 28, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> What' your setup? Looks real nice


Thanks, 12 Cree 3590's 35k. 2 bars at 200w 1 bar at 320w. 4x4 tent. Jacks+ calcinit @1.4-1.5 ec.


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Feb 28, 2017)

Kimbo 1


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Feb 28, 2017)

Kimbo 2


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 1, 2017)

AlaskaBigMike420 said:


> Kimbo 2
> View attachment 3897112 View attachment 3897112 View attachment 3897113


Beautiful girls @AlaskaBigMike420. Diggin' the colors. That purple pheno is off the meat rack yo! How many days of flowers are they at? I still haven't chopped my #3. Any day now tho.Finished chopping #1 a couple hours ago. She had a hollow stem. So...of course I had to straw it...Hahahaha. Lil dirty root juice or something came up! 

@johny22 Nah no colorful buds, just hints of purple here and there on the bracts,caylxs,and sugar trim. Don't want atmospheric purple either. If any of my Kimbos turn, I want it to be the genetics as it appears in the majority of the pics in this thread.


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Mar 1, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> Beautiful girls @AlaskaBigMike420. Diggin' the colors. That purple pheno is off the meat rack yo! How many days of flowers are they at? I still haven't chopped my #3. Any day now tho.Finished chopping #1 a couple hours ago. She had a hollow stem. So...of course I had to straw it...Hahahaha. Lil dirty root juice or something came up!
> 
> @johny22 Nah no colorful buds, just hints of purple here and there on the bracts,caylxs,and sugar trim. Don't want atmospheric purple either. If any of my Kimbos turn, I want it to be the genetics as it appears in the majority of the pics in this thread.


Thanks bro. The girls are on day 59 and won't make it pass 60, so I'm with you bro headed to trim jail lol. You can bet that the purple in these are from the genetic I run my room around 82 during the day & 75 at night that way the VPD say where I like it. This is my seed run and I always run clones before deciding on a keeper the next run I'll see want these girls can do. There's something about seeds (seedlings) that makes me not want to smack them around clones on the other hand well you know


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 1, 2017)

AlaskaBigMike420 said:


> Thanks bro. The girls are on day 59 and won't make it pass 60, so I'm with you bro headed to trim jail lol. You can bet that the purple in these are from the genetic I run my room around 82 during the day & 75 at night that way the VPD say where I like it. This is my seed run and I always run clones before deciding on a keeper the next run I'll see want these girls can do. There's something about seeds (seedlings) that makes me not want to smack them around clones on the other hand well you know


Indeed I do know about wanting to torture and smack 'em around. Clones of course. Seeds, especially news seeds, I let 'em go au natural to get an idea of them.

Wasn't insinuating your gorgeous girls weren't genetically colorful. Hope that statement didn't come across that way to you or any of the growers here. It's just I have a grow buddy that always wants to and does knock his temps down in flower strictly for colors. We certainly don't agree there. You and I run nearly the same temps. Day 84 canopy 78-80 leaf temps. Nights 71-75. I fiddle with VPD a bit also.


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Mar 1, 2017)

What's vpd?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 1, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> What's vpd?


Vapor Pressure Deficit.


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Mar 1, 2017)

@CoB_nUt no problem brother just wanted all to see the colors in these Kimbos. I used to lower my temp the last 2 weeks or so but I found out that if the colors are from genetics it will show at any temp. When I lower the temp I would get some color but after cleaning up back to green. I also have a friend that go low on everything for the last few weeks like 60 - 62 & humidity under 30% he finally got mad at me for calling it stressed out color bud. He stopped doing that once he seen the difference between letting them finish without all the stress


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Mar 1, 2017)

AlaskaBigMike420 said:


> @CoB_nUt no problem brother just wanted all to see the colors in these Kimbos. I used to lower my temp the last 2 weeks or so but I found out that if the colors are from genetics it will show at any temp. When I lower the temp I would get some color but after cleaning up back to green. I also have a friend that go low on everything for the last few weeks like 60 - 62 & humidity under 30% he finally got mad at me for calling it stressed out color bud. He stopped doing that once he seen the difference between letting them finish without all the stress


Can you call it stresses when if they were outdoors they would get those same stresses from uncontrollable condition, especially finishing in early to late October?


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Mar 1, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> Can you call it stresses when if they were outdoors they would get those same stresses from uncontrollable condition, especially finishing in early to late October?


I Don't grow outside up here, however outside conditions are in the VPD for the most part that the stress I'm talking about.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 1, 2017)

[email protected] same shit... I rag on him till this day about it. Had a bubba kush clone I got from him. From wha I understand BK has some purp color in its genetics. Informed him of this, he insisted it was from his climate stress. I got a cut of one of his green bk phenos,grew it out and sure enough, purp mixed in with green,but obvious purp. He "just grows" & hopes for the best. Not shitting on him nor his grows,but it's a mess. I help,assist,even instruct where I can. If ya don't have a passion for this it'll show. Rant over lol. He buys all the beans and I get to select cuts from his purchases....so....I let him be in most cases. One thing tho... he's always asking me why my product is much better than his... Like wtf? Really?

By all means bruh, show them bitches off! They are gorgeous yo.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 1, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> Can you call it stresses when if they were outdoors they would get those same stresses from uncontrollable condition, especially finishing in early to late October?


I really feel stressors in cannabis cultivation cause dynamic expressions. Whether it be environmental(lights,humidity,air circ,photoperiod,temps etc),physical, lst,scrog,mainlining,topping etc,or from disease or pests. Indoors we try to create the "perfect" environment for the plant to express it's full genetic potential. Well outdoors there is no "perfect" environment per'say. The plants have adapted to said environment. 
It would definitely be a hassle to try to recreate the environments of the beans native land,lol especially if your not monocropping and running perpetual. As I got my environment set withn certain parameters consistently(not "perfect") for the strains I grow, as well as playing around with vpd, using less nutes and side junk, I became a better gardener.


----------



## Nugteq (Mar 2, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> I really feel stressors in cannabis cultivation cause dynamic expressions. Whether it be environmental(lights,humidity,air circ,photoperiod,temps etc),physical, lst,scrog,mainlining,topping etc,or from disease or pests. Indoors we try to create the "perfect" environment for the plant to express it's full genetic potential. Well outdoors there is no "perfect" environment per'say. The plants have adapted to said environment.
> It would definitely be a hassle to try to recreate the environments of the beans native land,lol especially if your not monocropping and running perpetual. As I got my environment set withn certain parameters consistently(not "perfect") for the strains I grow, as well as playing around with vpd, using less nutes and side junk, I became a better gardener.


advanced growing topic here boys. can u share little more about what you've learned about the benefits of vpd


----------



## Jaybodankly (Mar 2, 2017)

VPD is the relationship of temp & humidity. Kind like the air/fuel mix in a carburetor. When you are in the correct VPD range the plants stomata open up and growth is enhanced. VPD is important in sealed rooms with CO2.


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Mar 2, 2017)

Just got a seeled room going and with a 4 burner temps get up to 84 and in the low 70's for rh almost there I guess


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Mar 2, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> View attachment 3898358
> 
> Just got a seeled room going and with a 4 burner temps get up to 84 and in the low 70's for rh almost there I guess


You are in range


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 5, 2017)

grease monkey #1, definitely the queen of my jungle!


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 15, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Got a text alert of CUBE and The Future being restocked at SHN so I clicked on the link and CUBE was $598.88 and Future was $278.88 LOL. I have a couple packs of The Future, what's the deal with the price being that high for it? The description now says the strain has been retired so that must be why?


Man fuck SHN price gouging ass. That shit not worth it.. A GG4 cross for almost 300$ yea right


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 15, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Got a text alert of CUBE and The Future being restocked at SHN so I clicked on the link and CUBE was $598.88 and Future was $278.88 LOL. I have a couple packs of The Future, what's the deal with the price being that high for it? The description now says the strain has been retired so that must be why?


I don't fuck wit them no more or greenline dudes be over charging like crazy


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 16, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> I think Greenline has some of the best prices, no? I just picked up Brothers Grimm from Greenline for $90, everyone else is $140-$160...


No if a strain or a breeder has any hype he over charges like lately I've grabbed a bunch of thugpug genetics and what I pay 80-85 for other places he charges 100-125 and he's always in some drama on ig right now he's in a war with relentless genetics jus do some research there are better spots out there


----------



## Thai_Lights (Mar 16, 2017)

Breeders are a bunch of greedy pigs aren't they?


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 16, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> I was just on SHN IG page and they said the owner had some packs of Cube and Future in his personal vault but decided to sell them LOL. How about no..., you guys kept some packs set aside purposely to re-release them with a much higher price tag, they think people are really that dumb?


Shn is another overcharger


----------



## Thai_Lights (Mar 16, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Shn is another overcharger


I agree. I like the breeders they have though and it's close to Canada for me. Never ordered from then yet but maybe soon...


----------



## DesertHydro (Mar 16, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> I was just on SHN IG page and they said the owner had some packs of Cube and Future in his personal vault but decided to sell them LOL. How about no..., you guys kept some packs set aside purposely to re-release them with a much higher price tag, they think people are really that dumb?


all of my future hermied. that being said it is still looking dank as fuck.....minus the seeds lol


----------



## DesertHydro (Mar 16, 2017)

SHN has always done me right. my gear shows up fast(3 days) and if there is ever an issue Dusty sorts it out with a quickness. i wont ever order from anywhere else unless its something they dont carry. just my .02


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 16, 2017)

SHN is a price gouger that holds packs back that he thinks is exclusive for either a price hike or auction. If you think I'm lying check out their auction site seedoholics. That last relentless drop went straight to auction. These dudes looking to make millions off 5-6 packs. Even when they run specials the shit still is regular price at most banks.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 16, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> SHN is a price gouger that holds packs back that he thinks is exclusive for either a price hike or auction. If you think I'm lying check out their auction site seedoholics. That last relentless drop went straight to auction. These dudes looking to make millions off 5-6 packs. Even when they run specials the shit still is regular price at most banks.


 Lol no charity just greed


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 16, 2017)

Yeah I just paid $80 and already have all the new thugpug that they are on pre sale now for $125 at shn


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 16, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> LOL, that kimbo kush at their auction site is from the "lost packs", they claim it was sitting in customs for 3 years in an "air conditioned" warehouse haha! Why would a warehouse be air conditioned...? And how would they even know if it was air conditioned since customs allegedly mailed the lost packs back to Exotic Genetix? They didn't go pick them up or anything... Did they call Customs and ask them if there warehouse just happened to be air conditioned since it would have helped preserve the seeds if it were and it would help them sell the lost packs for even more $$$?


Not to mention if they don't pop that's on you your loss. This seed/weed business is getting wierder and weirder daily. All about how much money they can get from us little people.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Mar 16, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Not to mention if they don't pop that's on you your loss. This seed/weed business is getting wierder and weirder daily. All about how much money they can get from us little people.


not that im encouraging the price gouging, but don't you guys think that these strains are elite in their own way compared to something you might get from Greenhouse Seeds?


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 16, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> not that im encouraging the price gouging, but don't you guys think that these strains are elite in their own way compared to something you might get from Greenhouse Seeds?


Most elites not even in seed form. Most elites don't herm. These are so far from elites that it's funny....


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Not to mention if they don't pop that's on you your loss. This seed/weed business is getting wierder and weirder daily. All about how much money they can get from us little people.


Only way to beat it,is to POLLEN CHUCK...

For real...


----------



## Thai_Lights (Mar 16, 2017)

Hahaha ... God seed o holics is a joke.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 16, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3907255 Lol no charity just greed


Man that sucks I paid $55 or 60 for my c&c

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bank Breaker (Mar 17, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Most elites not even in seed form. Most elites don't herm. These are so far from elites that it's funny....


I guess elite cuts guarantees you a strong genetic to work with from the start. I've never witnessed a REAL ELITE plant in front of me, so most of which i've come across were just grown really well or just grown very uniformly. 

can you guys gimme an example of what an elite strain might be?? or what an elite kimbo pheno or any EG strains might look like? elite>keeper pheno


----------



## houstonblowskush (Mar 17, 2017)

What SHN is doing is nothing new. Putting packs aside and charging more once they are discontinued. Pistils and subcool used to do the same thing with DPD and outlaws genetics way back when breedbay. And they were either always lost and found or auctions held onto that buyers never picked up.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Mar 17, 2017)

houstonblowskush said:


> What SHN is doing is nothing new. Putting packs aside and charging more once they are discontinued. Pistils and subcool used to do the same thing with DPD and outlaws genetics way back when breedbay. And they were either always lost and found or auctions held onto that buyers never picked up.


500 for the cube is ridiculous bruh.


----------



## houstonblowskush (Mar 17, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> 500 for the cube is ridiculous bruh.


I agree....anything 150 plus is outrageous.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 18, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> I guess elite cuts guarantees you a strong genetic to work with from the start. I've never witnessed a REAL ELITE plant in front of me, so most of which i've come across were just grown really well or just grown very uniformly.
> 
> can you guys gimme an example of what an elite strain might be?? or what an elite kimbo pheno or any EG strains might look like? elite>keeper pheno











no flash or filter on that one 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Thai_Lights (Mar 18, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> no flash or filter on that one
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Very nice. What's the taste and smell and high?


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 18, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Very nice. What's the taste and smell and high?


Smells like cookie sherbert with some gas. She comes down sometime this week probably. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Thai_Lights (Mar 18, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Smells like cookie sherbert with some gas. She comes down sometime this week probably.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


8 weeks?


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 18, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> 8 weeks?


9.5

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertHydro (Mar 18, 2017)

all my exotic future plants hermied but still looking dank as hell. its a damn shame.


----------



## MojoRizing (Mar 20, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> no flash or filter on that one
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Quality my friend.


----------



## kingzt (Mar 20, 2017)

My black mamba hermied on me. I didn't even know it, still decent bud though. It got some of my other plants too which sucked. I've got one Labyrinth in flower and it's starting to frost up nice. This however will be my last strain I grow that's exotic.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Mar 20, 2017)

kingzt said:


> My black mamba hermied on me. I didn't even know it, still decent bud though. It got some of my other plants too which sucked. I've got one Labyrinth in flower and it's starting to frost up nice. This however will be my last strain I grow that's exotic.


what are you normally impressed with


----------



## DesertHydro (Mar 20, 2017)

kingzt said:


> My black mamba hermied on me. I didn't even know it, still decent bud though. It got some of my other plants too which sucked. I've got one Labyrinth in flower and it's starting to frost up nice. This however will be my last strain I grow that's exotic.


I was allowed to pick another pack to replace my hermie future pack. I picked something that had neither parents in it. Ended up going with trap star. We will see how she pans out


----------



## kingzt (Mar 20, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> what are you normally impressed with


Generally something stable that won't hermi.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Mar 20, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Generally something stable that won't hermi.


Gotta love that answer.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Mar 21, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Generally something stable that won't hermi.


did you finish the pack? or did the majority of them hermie.. and who'd you get the packs from? i thought it was wicked how they gave you another pack to try.


----------



## DesertHydro (Mar 21, 2017)

every single one of my future hermied. it sucks because they look really nice. nicer than some of my non hermies lol. theres some beautiful coloration in them and smells of blueberry. oh well. i would have loved to have one that didnt so i could have kept it. 

hopefully trap star will treat me better but im not too worried since i have a shit ton of new genetics on the table and more about to be popped. in the mean time i will just run my chem d cookies and slay it as usual with the dank rotten funk


----------



## trippnface (Mar 21, 2017)

anybody have any cube going?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 21, 2017)

Got a text. They "restocked " it at shn...lol.


----------



## kingzt (Mar 21, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> did you finish the pack? or did the majority of them hermie.. and who'd you get the packs from? i thought it was wicked how they gave you another pack to try.


I popped 5 seeds and I got one female. I do have a labyrinth flowering right now and really hope it doesn't hermi. This plant at 2 weeks already has some nice frost. If it's stable I am keeping but I don't think I will be popping any more of their gear.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 21, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> Got a text. They "restocked " it at shn...lol.


$598

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 21, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> $598
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


if i bought those id be unsure if im fucking someone else in the ass or they fucking me in the ass.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 21, 2017)

could fuck a dirtty whoore in the ass many a times for half that + get various full packs of fire beans instead of a lonely pack of the cubed.
atleast that way im the one doing the fucking in the ass .


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 21, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> could fuck a dirtty whoore in the ass many a times for half that + get various full packs of fire beans instead of a lonely pack of the cubed.
> atleast that way im the one doing the fucking in the ass .


I have an idea. I have a starfighter female, who has a male around?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 23, 2017)

Grease monkey #9 day 42
 
grease monkey #10 day 33
sisters
 
Double stuff'd #1 day 29


----------



## Thorhax (Mar 31, 2017)

Thorhax said:


> I'm no pro, but by no means am I a novice anymore. Here is my recent experience.
> 
> 11 Trap start- exotic genetix
> 11 Adonis- exotic genetix
> ...





akhiymjames said:


> I hate to say it bro bro the fem seeds you have are from herm prone genetics Cookies, Cherry Pie and GG4. Now I'm not talking about Relentless at all cus he makes fire with his regs and fems and all of those strains your growing I've seen people grow with no problems so I think it's the luck of the draw your getting. Have you popped all the seeds? Hopefully you find something stable but it's hard to complain about Cookies Pie and Glue crosses cus the chance for herm is there.
> 
> As for the Starfighter I don't think people are getting herms from them it's more of the cookie crosses with the Cookies n Cream. Exotic seems to be hit or miss I have some so I will try again as first run had males on 3 seeds popped but hopefully you have better luck with seeds


find out a month ago that a family member was spraying herbicide into our water source... so scratch everything i said, I'm stupid, or at least i feel stupid after i found that out. promptly dug a well and hooked up a RO system. no more problems.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2017)

Thorhax said:


> find out a month ago that a family member was spraying herbicide into our water source... so scratch everything i said, I'm stupid, or at least i feel stupid after i found that out. promptly dug a well and hooked up a RO system. no more problems.


Awesome you found out the problem. That's fucked up goad you got some clean shit now


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 3, 2017)

What's up Exotic Gear Growers? Few shots of the kimbos. #1 and #3

#1

#1 #3


----------



## DesertHydro (Apr 3, 2017)

despite the full blown hermies, these still came out really nice lol


----------



## Bank Breaker (Apr 4, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> despite the full blown hermies, these still came out really nice lol


not sure if i missed the hermie traits..?


----------



## DesertHydro (Apr 4, 2017)

all of my exotic Future plants hermied. every single one. i guess i shouldnt say full blown hermie since there wasnt a TON of a bananas but there was plenty enough to seed everything and all my ethos gear too. i will say this though, they were all fire even with the hermies. my guess is the people i know would still most certainly consider it top shelf even with the beans. that shit is frosty as hell. its too bad the seeds are worthless. i was told they will probably all be hermies as well.

most of the bananas were contained to the lower regions of the plants and i did my best to strip them off but there was still a couple in each bud. i was given a pack of exotic trap star as a replacement. i will be popping those and my ocean grown ninja fruit today.


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Apr 4, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> all of my exotic Future plants hermied. every single one. i guess i shouldnt say full blown hermie since there wasnt a TON of a bananas but there was plenty enough to seed everything and all my ethos gear too. i will say this though, they were all fire even with the hermies. my guess is the people i know would still most certainly consider it top shelf even with the beans. that shit is frosty as hell. its too bad the seeds are worthless. i was told they will probably all be hermies as well.
> 
> most of the bananas were contained to the lower regions of the plants and i did my best to strip them off but there was still a couple in each bud. i was given a pack of exotic trap star as a replacement. i will be popping those and my ocean grown ninja fruit today.


what bank sells OG stuff?


----------



## DesertHydro (Apr 4, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> what bank sells OG stuff?


lumberjack seed source. thats all they sell is ocean grown but they are almost always out. just sign up for the email waitlist on the strains you want and be quick to order. they dont last long.


----------



## DesertHydro (Apr 4, 2017)

looks like all they have is obiwan og instock at the moment


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 4, 2017)

banana cream maybe a week left...one of my favorite keepers that i lost this round. At least i hit her with the stardawg IX pollen this round so there may be some hope yet.
double stuff'd #1
 
grease monkey sisters (new pheno's) getting close....well the green pheno is a week or two behind
 
The cube day 11 of 12/12


----------



## DesertHydro (Apr 4, 2017)

those look great


----------



## linderstein (Apr 7, 2017)

Friends according to your experience which of these seeds are good and producing? I already have the bootylicius any recommendation?

 Big Smooth (OG Blueberry Cut x Cookies & Cream).
 Bootylicious (Constantine x Cookies & Cream).
 Chocolate Oranges (Mint Chocolate Chip x Orange Valley OG).
 Cookies & Cream (Mystery Cookies x Starfighter F2).
 Kimbo Kush (Blackberry Kush x Starfighter F2).


----------



## DesertHydro (Apr 7, 2017)

just popped 11 trap star last night. hopefully i get a winner! all of my EG future plants were top tier if not for the bananas.


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 8, 2017)

The cube day 15, what a difference 4 days makes! She is going to be a frosty one!


----------



## TimeToBurn (Apr 9, 2017)

linderstein said:


> Friends according to your experience which of these seeds are good and producing? I already have the bootylicius any recommendation?
> 
> Big Smooth (OG Blueberry Cut x Cookies & Cream).
> Bootylicious (Constantine x Cookies & Cream).
> ...


I only popped 1 seed of Chocolate Oranges so may have gotten a dud but yield was low. No grow experience with the others but I'd probably try Big Smooth from that list. Blueberry plus cookies sounds good.


----------



## numberfour (Apr 10, 2017)

Hate to say it but I was disappointed with the smoke from the Kimbo, nice blueberry flavour but not much to the stone. Tried another growers Kimbo and that was the same, both of these were F2's.


----------



## DesertHydro (Apr 11, 2017)

EG future. yes they were hermies, but they were also so dank on some of the phenos that i wish i had saved one lol. saving beans on the cross between this and my keeper blackfire plants. hopefully no hermies but at least im prepared this time around


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 11, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Hate to say it but I was disappointed with the smoke from the Kimbo, nice blueberry flavour but not much to the stone. Tried another growers Kimbo and that was the same, both of these were F2's.


Yeah it seems like you gotta really hunt for a higher percentage phenotyope but they are great breeding candidates with the aroma and bag appeal. There's a reason she keeps making my final cuts but potency isn't one of them lol


----------



## Lordhooha (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello everyone just finished some extreme orange and damn is that some fire monster colas on those plants I'll have to upload a few pics I'm pretty impressed with them. Also I just popped 36 black mambas all popped within three days no duds hopefully I get some good stuff from them too. I still can't believe everyone has been getting so many hermies though I have yet to have one from exotic that wasn't my fault. Oh if anyone was curious my last run with cookies and cream I bred with another cookie that I bred from another cookie so I'm sure I know have cookie cubes lol.


----------



## Cerdos & Peces CC (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi folks hopw you are doing well.
Here in the south (Montevideo Uruguay) we have our first crop of The Guice. I pop 6 seeds and two were females, both phenomenal. One of them smell like GG#4 while the other is a orange haze really strong. About efects, both really hards. The one more similar to its mother (GG#4) is long lasting and hard in the brian and also on the body. The other one, I need one more day to dry it accordingly. Here you have the pics, first one is the gg pheno and the second one the orange one. Thanks Exotix Genetix for realease these ladies


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 13, 2017)

Cerdos & Peces CC said:


> Hi folks hopw you are doing well.
> Here in the south (Montevideo Uruguay) we have our first crop of The Guice. I pop 6 seeds and two were females, both phenomenal. One of them smell like GG#4 while the other is a orange haze really strong. About efects, both really hards. The one more similar to its mother (GG#4) is long lasting and hard in the brian and also on the body. The other one, I need one more day to dry it accordingly. Here you have the pics, first one is the gg pheno and the second one the orange one. Thanks Exotix Genetix for realease these ladiesView attachment 3923327 View attachment 3923328


Second one looks especially flame! Nice job. Always nice to see some of the best US genetics working their way around the globe..


----------



## DesertHydro (Apr 16, 2017)

when the shemales be lookin fine AF lol smells like blueberry and skunk. i love it so much and wish it wasnt a hermie!! pisses me off, its so damn nice


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 19, 2017)

Cube day 29 12/12...frostiest plant i have ever grown at this stage.
 
 
double stuff'd day 65
 
 
grease monkey #10 chop time...frost on top of frost


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 19, 2017)

Not sure if anyone else saw but here are the new crosses... See a few I'd snag..


----------



## Lordhooha (Apr 20, 2017)

Happy 420 here's some extreme orange i chopped today. The second bud is from one of the lowest branches. There were four tops like this on the plant and the other 12 plants were close. The smell made my eyes water while trimming.


----------



## Cerdos & Peces CC (Apr 21, 2017)

Lordhooha said:


> Happy 420 here's some extreme orange i chopped today. The second bud is from one of the lowest branches. There were four tops like this on the plant and the other 12 plants were close. The smell made my eyes water while trimming. View attachment 3928120View attachment 3928121


Is it like an onion?? haha nice flowers!


----------



## Lordhooha (Apr 21, 2017)

Cerdos & Peces CC said:


> Is it like an onion?? haha nice flowers!


Thanks


----------



## trippnface (Apr 28, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Cube day 29 12/12...frostiest plant i have ever grown at this stage.
> View attachment 3927692
> View attachment 3927693
> double stuff'd day 65
> ...



does your cube have some definitive purple markings on the stem?

the 2 i kept both do. not sure where that comes from. honestly i killed off the other 3 i popped they were so runty; had other plants straight outrunning them.


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 30, 2017)

trippnface said:


> does your cube have some definitive purple markings on the stem?
> 
> the 2 i kept both do. not sure where that comes from. honestly i killed off the other 3 i popped they were so runty; had other plants straight outrunning them.


Almost everything I grow gets red/purple petioles, multiple breeders. Once in a while I get one thats all green, but everything from exotic seems to have this. I have read that it's nutrient related, but i don't really know. My cubes have the red striping on the stems like everything else. They are slow, I vegged mine for 4 months to get 2.5 ft tall bushes. Hardly any stretch in flower. They are a worked IBL, so they are supposed to be slow. My two ladies are damn near identical, and both smell like sour apple/pear.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 30, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Almost everything I grow gets red/purple petioles, multiple breeders. Once in a while I get one thats all green, but everything from exotic seems to have this. I have read that it's nutrient related, but i don't really know. My cubes have the red striping on the stems like everything else. They are slow, I vegged mine for 4 months to get 2.5 ft tall bushes. Hardly any stretch in flower. They are a worked IBL, so they are supposed to be slow. My two ladies are damn near identical, and both smell like sour apple/pear.


Yeah a lot of stuff I run has red/purple petioles. I always wondered if it was an npk issue from what I've read but aside from cal/mag I never really run into nutrient related issues otherwise. Wonder what causes some growers to have it and some not to.


----------



## Lordhooha (Apr 30, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah a lot of stuff I run has red/purple petioles. I always wondered if it was an npk issue from what I've read but aside from cal/mag I never really run into nutrient related issues otherwise. Wonder what causes some growers to have it and some not to.


I've noticed it in different phenotypes. I have black mambas that have solid purple almost black stems an others bright green and a few half a half. All exotics seeds seem to show these sort of variations. @trippnface you should have let those runts grow out I had two runts from extreme orange and they turned out to be some fire and yielded a good bit.


----------



## trippnface (Apr 30, 2017)

right on! . def interesting; il get a pic once i spray off all the diatomaceous earth. looks pretty intense right now lol. got 1 other strain with some starfighter in it; a little color; but nothing quite like the girl i kept. i had a gelato bagseed that had a pretty purp stem; but this looks gnarlier for sure. still got half the pack; guess i will treat the remaining runts with more respect. want that male for sure.


----------



## trippnface (Apr 30, 2017)

Lordhooha said:


> I've noticed it in different phenotypes. I have black mambas that have solid purple almost black stems an others bright green and a few half a half. All exotics seeds seem to show these sort of variations. @trippnface you should have let those runts grow out I had two runts from extreme orange and they turned out to be some fire and yielded a good bit.



i prtob should have put emm off to the side and see what they do; but they were so slow i was def not guna use them for my full terms outdoor. seriously almost OGKB like slowness. I need that hardcore growth vigor. maybe not some f1 vigor; but something .


----------



## time2shine (May 2, 2017)

grew a pack of black mambas .. got 6 females .. all 6 full blown hermie at around day 30 ....not like.. spot 1 hermie on them and pluck it off and let it finish.. im talking these went full retard all in the same week .. covered in big clumps of hermies..a shame... also had a couple candy in their and they hermied also....what the hell... i love my grease monkey even though it will hermie to if you piss it off but where is the quality control.. if your are putting out hermies like this you shouldn't be in buisness..


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 2, 2017)

time2shine said:


> grew a pack of black mambas .. got 6 females .. all 6 full blown hermie at around day 30 ....not like.. spot 1 hermie on them and pluck it off and let it finish.. im talking these went full retard all in the same week .. covered in big clumps of hermies..a shame... also had a couple candy in their and they hermied also....what the hell... i love my grease monkey even though it will hermie to if you piss it off but where is the quality control.. if your are putting out hermies like this you shouldn't be in buisness..


Cookies mane


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (May 2, 2017)

wow running trap star and mamba no problems (well trap is less than 2 weeks old) mamba is about done. I hear a lot about hermie from exotic but we have not experience it yet and I hope not


----------



## Bank Breaker (May 2, 2017)

trippnface said:


> i prtob should have put emm off to the side and see what they do; but they were so slow i was def not guna use them for my full terms outdoor. seriously almost OGKB like slowness. I need that hardcore growth vigor. maybe not some f1 vigor; but something .


lol.. are the ogkb phenos that notoriously slow? i got a few PB breath waiting all month to pop and those are the phenos i'm after.


----------



## dankseeker (May 2, 2017)

Got 4 chocolate oranges going now that are frost machines! popped some balls early in flower on the lowers plucked em and moved on. No problems since and I'm on week 9 gonna chop this weekend


----------



## madininagyal (May 3, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> lol.. are the ogkb phenos that notoriously slow? i got a few PB breath waiting all month to pop and those are the phenos i'm after.


The slowest i know


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 3, 2017)

Does any1 defoiliate exotic gear? Getting some massive leaves on my kimbos. I'm talking paper plate large. I'm doing an experimental round this time around. mass defoil.


----------



## cookie master (May 5, 2017)

To defoliate or not isnt a breeder wide thing. My kimbo kush f2 was the absolute worst/waste of time strain ive grown. I wasted months in veg and not one out of the pack ever got to the point I would consider flowering. Just twisted stalled crap, I couldnt imagine defoliating because that shit never grew period. 
Id guess its gonna stay short so defoliate.


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 5, 2017)

Hate that for ya cookie. My kimbos grow vigorously, so much so, I had to turn down my veg lights and defoliate the hell outta them just to slow them down! I have 5 in flower a few weeks apart. 2 of them will be at day 21 come monday. They were defol'd before flip. They have since rebounded and sprouted the huge fan leaves I spoke on earlier. Gonna attack them again and see what happens. Also, my Kimbo's #'s 1&3 stretch like a mofo.


----------



## Lordhooha (May 5, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> wow running trap star and mamba no problems (well trap is less than 2 weeks old) mamba is about done. I hear a lot about hermie from exotic but we have not experience it yet and I hope not


I haven't either unless it's my fault. I think user error are key in these issues.


----------



## Lordhooha (May 5, 2017)

cookie master said:


> To defoliate or not isnt a breeder wide thing. My kimbo kush f2 was the absolute worst/waste of time strain ive grown. I wasted months in veg and not one out of the pack ever got to the point I would consider flowering. Just twisted stalled crap, I couldnt imagine defoliating because that shit never grew period.
> Id guess its gonna stay short so defoliate.


My kimbos I've grown have been super starters and crazy fat nuggets and colas dense as hell oh and everything is grown under LEDs


----------



## trippnface (May 5, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> lol.. are the ogkb phenos that notoriously slow? i got a few PB breath waiting all month to pop and those are the phenos i'm after.



i kill every OGKB dom pheno i came across; in any cross now haha

i kept 2 last year; poppee same time; or earlier; than an in house strain that yielded 4 pounds.

didnt even get 1 off the OGKB dom girls; per.

huge mistake


----------



## Purple veins (May 6, 2017)

Picked up a pack of black mamba....anyone grown this? Any information?


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (May 6, 2017)

Purple veins said:


> Picked up a pack of black mamba....anyone grown this? Any information?


Frosty as fuck is what we are seeing topped twice nice fat bushy girl


----------



## Lordhooha (May 6, 2017)

Purple veins said:


> Picked up a pack of black mamba....anyone grown this? Any information?


I'm growing a bunch now


----------



## rollinfunk (May 6, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Not sure if anyone else saw but here are the new crosses... See a few I'd snag..
> 
> View attachment 3927814


Have these been tested? I have a bunch of exotic and I'm wondering if they're tested. I'm a little scared to run his gear


----------



## Lordhooha (May 6, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> Have these been tested? I have a bunch of exotic and I'm wondering if they're tested. I'm a little scared to run his gear


I ordered a bunch of the new stuff. Why are you scared? Their stuff is pretty solid.


----------



## Lordhooha (May 6, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Anyone know the flowering times of Kimbo and Grease Monkey? I've got some I just started flowering. Are they for the most part true to the breeder description??


Depends on your setup and preference of high but yes fairly close


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 6, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Not sure if anyone else saw but here are the new crosses... See a few I'd snag..
> 
> View attachment 3927814


The fuck is triple og???


----------



## Bank Breaker (May 7, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> The fuck is triple og???


i wanna know too.. i cant find anything on triple og


----------



## Lordhooha (May 7, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> I harvest when mostly cloudy, i don't wait for much Amber, I use cob led in aero..


Then yah you should be close. I run all LEDs.


----------



## naiveCon (May 7, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> i wanna know too.. i cant find anything on triple og


 Pretty sure this is what they are refering to

https://www.leafly.com/indica/xxx-og


----------



## eastcoastled (May 7, 2017)

The cube, almost done. not my best pics. sour apple candy/pear terps
Cube#2 midway


----------



## madininagyal (May 7, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> The cube, almost done. not my best pics. sour apple candy/pear terpsView attachment 3938236View attachment 3938237
> Cube#2 midway
> View attachment 3938238


I was expecting more frost , how is it compared to the other strain from exotic??


----------



## greencropper (May 7, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> I was expecting more frost , how is it compared to the other strain from exotic??


damn right there bro!...for the cost 1 puff had better send a person to pluto & beyond!


----------



## eastcoastled (May 8, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> I was expecting more frost , how is it compared to the other strain from exotic??


Me too, but the first run is usually just an idea of what they can do. The clone run always tells the truth. They are slow(as they should be), but very stout and bushy for their size. No stretch in flower......i mean 20% would be pushing it. Very different from anything else i am growing.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 8, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> i wanna know too.. i cant find anything on triple og


You wont find much info on that strain. Not many people had access to that clone only from Orgnkid. 


naiveCon said:


> Pretty sure this is what they are refering to
> 
> https://www.leafly.com/indica/xxx-og


Yeah leafly is an alright source for genetics information. 

Alien had xxx og / triple og. Exotic probably sourced a cut from him.


----------



## madininagyal (May 9, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Me too, but the first run is usually just an idea of what they can do. The clone run always tells the truth. They are slow(as they should be), but very stout and bushy for their size. No stretch in flower......i mean 20% would be pushing it. Very different from anything else i am growing.


Do you think they worth breeding with??


----------



## madininagyal (May 9, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Anyone ever have problems with germination rates from Exotic?? I have a pack of Chocolate Oranges that only 1 popped so far, germ'd it at the same time as 4 other packs and no problems with those packs...


I like to scuff them , i got good germ rate with exotic only if i do that, some seed are very hard , they need a little help


----------



## eastcoastled (May 9, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Do you think they worth breeding with??


My first run with them, so i have no idea.


----------



## Lordhooha (May 12, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Anyone ever have problems with germination rates from Exotic?? I have a pack of Chocolate Oranges that only 1 popped so far, germ'd it at the same time as 4 other packs and no problems with those packs...


Never, almost 100% for me from all their stuff


----------



## Lordhooha (May 12, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> I like to scuff them , i got good germ rate with exotic only if i do that, some seed are very hard , they need a little help


See I pop them straight in soil with heating mat and a dome two to three days later bam all popped and happy


----------



## eastcoastled (May 13, 2017)

The cube, last pic before chop


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> Have these been tested? I have a bunch of exotic and I'm wondering if they're tested. I'm a little scared to run his gear


No it isn't. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (May 13, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


welcome to the new age of the customers being the paid testers!!!


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> welcome to the new age of the customers being the paid testers!!!


Yep. Not all but most. The sad thing is, as breeders they probably can't keep up if they don't put out 1k crosses a year lol. I'm working on one and it's taken me forever. I don't understand how anyone puts out 100 + strains in a couple years and even try to test them lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (May 13, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Yep. Not all but most. The sad thing is, as breeders they probably can't keep up if they don't put out 1k crosses a year lol. I'm working on one and it's taken me forever. I don't understand how anyone puts out 100 + strains in a couple years and even try to test them lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Money grabbing


----------



## eastcoastled (May 14, 2017)

I don't know, I'm pretty sure there are pics on exotic's instagram of hundreds of little labeled containers with familiar strain names from before they were released. Actually if you look close you'll see names you don't recognize, b/c they probably didn't make it. This goes back 3 yrs plus. Shit there's even a short video on leafly where you can see his op and his test area.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 14, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Me too, but the first run is usually just an idea of what they can do. The clone run always tells the truth. They are slow(as they should be), but very stout and bushy for their size. No stretch in flower......i mean 20% would be pushing it. Very different from anything else i am growing.


I bet she'll pop out more trich production in clone run. How many beans did ya pop by the way?


----------



## eastcoastled (May 14, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I bet she'll pop out more trich production in clone run. How many beans did ya pop by the way?


5, three females, 2 males. both males showed sex early, and were popping out full blown sacs. I got nervous and killed both, but now wish I kept them just to play with. I wrote them off as auto's. 2 females short bushy, and compact, look very similar, smell the same, and both growing at the same slow pace. 3rd female was stretchy and lanky, and got killed off due to bugs. I've got some kind of root aphid i think, probably from helping out buddies and starting their outdoor plants in my room. Should have never brought that fox farm soil in my room...... I swear they only like the fruity plants. They don't seem to mess with anything chem, sour, or even cookie....but anything that's fruity they love.


----------



## bobrown14 (May 21, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Anyone ever have problems with germination rates from Exotic?? I have a pack of Chocolate Oranges that only 1 popped so far, germ'd it at the same time as 4 other packs and no problems with those packs...


I soak my seeds in 50% Peroxide 50% RO water over night.... they usually have tails in the am then into rooting plugs inside a dome with a heat mat under that... 100% germination rate... then I get involved most make it to the flower room or compost pile (males).

Running Citrus Berry right [email protected] 60+ days about to harvest with next run is Labyrinth just starting to flower still in stretch.

I've found that to help Exotic gear stretch better and I've ran strains related to the Cube, is lighting makes a difference. Under blurple.. no stretch, under COBs (3K VERO 29) 2X or more stretch.

Exotic Citrus Berry - organic soil & water. 60ish days - 4 different plants here :


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2017)

Looking real good.. @bobrown14


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 21, 2017)

Foxtailing a bit?


----------



## bobrown14 (May 24, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Foxtailing a bit?


A hair..... 

They are all doing it a little bit... harvested 2 of them the other day... To be fair I did change lighting right @ 55 days. I was moving some large Chemdawg VEG plants into the flower room .... they were/are too tall for my setup so I had to move lights and plants already in flower around. Got a few fox tails after..and they started throwing out so new pistols and fattening up so I let them go.... just about ready to harvest.


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2017)

bobrown14 said:


> A hair.....
> 
> They are all doing it a little bit... harvested 2 of them the other day... To be fair I did change lighting right @ 55 days. I was moving some large Chemdawg VEG plants into the flower room .... they were/are too tall for my setup so I had to move lights and plants already in flower around. Got a few fox tails after..and they started throwing out so new pistols and fattening up so I let them go.... just about ready to harvest.


Them fox tails make for good joints...no need to break them up at all...


----------



## trippnface (May 24, 2017)

This my keeper starfighter male...atleast i think it is a male... i was sure it was; but still too hard to tell honestly. definitely a later flowering one if so. hope it is though; really want to breed with it. the purple started as some pretty dominant purple stripes on main stem; but has evolved to just taking over the entire plant.


----------



## bobrown14 (May 25, 2017)

trippnface said:


> This my keeper starfighter male...atleast i think it is a male... i was sure it was; but still too hard to tell honestly. definitely a later flowering one if so. hope it is though; really want to breed with it. the purple started as some pretty dominant purple stripes on main stem; but has evolved to just taking over the entire plant.


If you're growing outdoors which it looks like from the pic - take a cutting and put it under 12/12 or 11/13 watch what happens.. it may be quite while before you see sex outside this time of year. 

If indoors the Starfighter line sometimes takes FOREVER to show... I can tell the males by their smell now... they have more of a fresh grassy smell when the females smell a little more skunky before they show. 

I'm finishing up Citrus Berry (just waiting for a less humid day to chop) and starting out with a new round of Labyrinth .... the Labyrinth has The Cube for the father... I couldn't tell which VEG plants were female or male... I chose un-wisely... 4 times in a row until I finally got some females. Didn't use my own advice on the smell but verified on the way to the compost bin. The next group got the ultimatum.... Female or burn in fire. 

They chose wisely... looking at a 10 days in flower before any flowers. I'm right there now - stretch then flowers ..


----------



## kmog33 (May 25, 2017)

genuity said:


> Them fox tails make for good joints...no need to break them up at all...


Lol [emoji23] 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## trippnface (May 25, 2017)

bobrown14 said:


> If you're growing outdoors which it looks like from the pic - take a cutting and put it under 12/12 or 11/13 watch what happens.. it may be quite while before you see sex outside this time of year.
> 
> If indoors the Starfighter line sometimes takes FOREVER to show... I can tell the males by their smell now... they have more of a fresh grassy smell when the females smell a little more skunky before they show.
> 
> ...



word man; good lookin out. 

they full term outdoors; and im about to take some cuts so i will def see whatup. the other keeper is pretty slow too; but im pretty damn sure she a lady.haha. absolutely no purple though. sexy plants either way for sure.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 25, 2017)

trippnface said:


> This my keeper starfighter male...atleast i think it is a male... i was sure it was; but still too hard to tell honestly. definitely a later flowering one if so. hope it is though; really want to breed with it. the purple started as some pretty dominant purple stripes on main stem; but has evolved to just taking over the entire plant.


that purpling of the stem is nutrient deficiency, you are torturing that poor plant.


----------



## bobrown14 (May 25, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> that purpling of the stem is nutrient deficiency, you are torturing that poor plant.


Not... I run a lot of Exotic seeds.. purple stems is a genetic trait. 

I'm open to your suggestion about nutrient deficiency cause I have purple stems and purple buds and sometimes even purple leaves. ...... please enlighten me Obi-Wan.... I believe you, but I just don't believe you. 

Example of Citrus Berry @ 60ish days..... purple stems purple flowers AND purple petioles, for sure 100% no nutrient issues... plant grown in organic soil tested at our State Ag university thru the extension program. Soil dialed in perfect.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 26, 2017)

bobrown14 said:


> If indoors the Starfighter line sometimes takes FOREVER to show...


Truth! I've run Kimbo a couple time now and they always take frustratingly long to sex.



UncleBuck said:


> that purpling of the stem is nutrient deficiency, you are torturing that poor plant.


I think the other poster is correct in that its genetic. I've had multiple Kimbos with the purple striping so I wonder if it is the starfighter male.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 26, 2017)

It's genetic for the vast majority of genes out there however phos deficiency can cause this in strains where this isn't a genetic issue. If it is phos deficiency this issue will show as well as all the other phos deficiency signs. This is common well shared knowledge for many generations now.



> When your plants are deficient in phosphorus, this can overall reduce the size of your plants. Not enough causes slow growth and causes the plant to become weak, to little amount of Phosphorus causes slow growths in leaves that may or may not drop off. The edges all around the leaves or half of the leaves can be brownish and work its way inwards a bit causing the part of the leaves to curl up in the air a bit. Fan leaves will show dark greenish/purplish and yellowish tones along with a dullish blue color to them. Sometimes the stems can be red, along with red petioles that can happen when having a Phosphorus deficiency. This isn’t a sure sure sign of you having one though, but can be a sign. Some strains just show the red petioles and stems from its genes.
> So pretty much the overall dark green color with a purple, red, or blue tint to the fan leaves is a good sign of a Phosphorus deficiency. Having Cold weather (below 50F/10C) can make phosphorous absorption very troublesome for plants.
> Many people get a Phosphorus deficiency confused with a fungus problem because the ends of the leaves look like a fungus problem, But the damage occurs at the end of the leaves. side of the leaves and has a glass like feeling to it as if it had a ph problem. Parts affected by a phosphorus deficiency are: Older Leaves, Whole plant, Petioles.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 26, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Truth! I've run Kimbo a couple time now and they always take frustratingly long to sex.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the other poster is correct in that its genetic. I've had multiple Kimbos with the purple striping so I wonder if it is the starfighter male.


Yo homie. Check your pms


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2017)

that plant is purpling due to deficiency. the poor thing is facing abuse.


----------



## Craigson (May 26, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> that plant is purpling due to deficiency. the poor thing is facing abuse.


Trolling or a lil slow?


----------



## bobrown14 (May 26, 2017)

I'm a lil slow... what about it bro? .... don't make fun of me... I'll report you!


----------



## needsomebeans (May 27, 2017)

Here's what I could find on the Triple OG. They/he put on his IG page that it was Triangle X Constantine X Yoda. I hope it's pure fire because I just dropped 3 Trilogy beans tonight.


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2017)

Cream cherry pie...1 of 3


----------



## mrfreshy (May 29, 2017)

Heads up, you can grab exotic packs for $78 from TDT today. Just saying....


----------



## northeastmarco (May 29, 2017)

Anyone run a freebie called 45 ?


----------



## Face45 (May 30, 2017)

Hello fellow weed enthusiast, this is my first post here.... Here goes....

I had a problem with Exotic Genetix's descriptions of the last two drops....

CONSTANTINE, was supposed to be a Triple OG cross that they would reveal the linage behind at a letter date, that was what was said initially about Constantine. Now somehow, Constantine is part of the Triple OG, which by my count would make it a QUINTUPLE OG!!! If Constantine is part of Triple OG, then what the hell is Constanstine' since they never told us?

I saw the same thing on their Instagram about the Batch 45. One post said its a Green Ribbon cross, another said some secret Chem cross, I'm running it now, got two phenos. One seems like a Chem dominant pheno, all gas. Grows straight up and down, takes to lst very well. The other is like a straight Lime OG plant, kinda asymmetrical growth compared to the Chem dominant pheno. ( I think it's Chem dominant, the buds don't get big enough to be a diesel, I think)never looks finished, I took the last one to like 11 weeks, the hairs were JUST starting to turn. MASSIVE YIELDER THOUGH... I'm away from my grow, I'll post some pics of my flowering plant on day 35 or so in the morning, as well as some clone shots of the babies I took....


----------



## Face45 (May 30, 2017)

@ genuine

Hey man, how's it going? How you liking the Cherry Cream Pie? I got a pack too, if you feel like it, or have the time, you think you could give a lil rundown on the abc's of the plant? Growth rate, light vs heavy nutes, finishing time, top or train, is the Cherry Pie more dominant or the Cookie part? Any thing you could add would be greatly appreciated!! I had Cherry Pie once in my life, it's still neck and neck with Urkle as the DANKEST stuff I've ever smoked!!!


----------



## numberfour (May 30, 2017)

Lightsaber..day 18


----------



## trippnface (May 31, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> that plant is purpling due to deficiency. the poor thing is facing abuse.


check this lady from motherlode ; hella purple traits as well; totally healthy though. think some genetics just bust purple. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BUt836ZATVB/?taken-by=motherlodegardens



i hit him with some fish hydrolysate just for you though  

sister is way bushier and expressing zero purple traits though; pretty interesting


----------



## genuity (May 31, 2017)

Face45 said:


> @ genuine
> 
> Hey man, how's it going? How you liking the Cherry Cream Pie? I got a pack too, if you feel like it, or have the time, you think you could give a lil rundown on the abc's of the plant? Growth rate, light vs heavy nutes, finishing time, top or train, is the Cherry Pie more dominant or the Cookie part? Any thing you could add would be greatly appreciated!! I had Cherry Pie once in my life, it's still neck and neck with Urkle as the DANKEST stuff I've ever smoked!!!


Going good...I like the cherry cream pie, these 3 phenos are all short fat growers, that do not stretch to much at all,one of the plants looks like some outdoor grown Cherrypie,large buds on her...I did top one,it's still in veg.getting fat.

Hard nugs in flower,all the way down the plant,the smells are cookies'n cream for sure,with a Lil funk.

I been feeding them heavy, and they like it..

If I had the time,I would grow these in larger numbers, 3gal pots/6 weeks veg (under 3 315lec) then move to flower & veg them for 14 days (Under 4 630DE-R lec).
Flower under them same 630's for around 10 weeks.

I did not think much of these when I was growing them in veg,but wow..wish I would of got a few packs.


----------



## the gnome (Jun 1, 2017)

CCP is making my eyes red just looking at it haha.
it's a hard one to find, 1 vendor had it, and is out.
i was looking at exotics instagram pics... oh yeah!
i need to get some exotic in my life


----------



## genuity (Jun 1, 2017)

the gnome said:


> CCP is making my eyes red just looking at it haha.
> it's a hard one to find, 1 vendor had it, and is out.
> i was looking at exotics instagram pics... oh yeah!
> i need to get some exotic in my life


Do it...


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 2, 2017)

the gnome said:


> i was looking at exotics instagram pics... oh yeah!
> i need to get some exotic in my life


Yes indeedy... I ran Kimbo and Blackberry Kush at the same time for my intro to Exotic. Bam... Home runs back to back. That was a few years ago.... still running and hoarding seeds too!

Just finished trimming one of my Citrus Berry plants... mighty fine gooo... covered with trichomes top to btm stickiest plants I've ever grown. Almost always get an S1 seed or 2 so I don't worry about clones anymore with these. win win... fire!

This is the plant I just trimmed ... pic before chop - colas were 30" at least:


----------



## the gnome (Jun 2, 2017)

after a few hours last nite going over Exotics gear I was hooked on grease monkey
but after a while i found out it's discon'd.
st think that pic of genuity's CC pie is another that's discon'd

So I think kimbo is the 1st to run with!
i ran GGG comunita's
it has blackberry kush in it also.
very tasty, anything w/BBK in it will rocket imo.
but there was mutant tendencies with agges BBkush cross,
had issues with the stems,
they start running flat and branched in weird ways that 
gave probs in bloom, 
I ran 2 paks and both had the same issues.too bad, 
it was a big time people crowd pleeeezr

tbh, cherry cream pie is what I really want 
but I think Genuity snagged the last pak 
I may go for cookies-n-cream tho...?
damn! I can already see where this will end up
and it'll probably be Xpensive lol


----------



## Mcgician (Jun 3, 2017)

My experience with the kimbo kush wasn't all that great, but i only ran one pack. Ended up with 4 females, but they grew very lanky and took longer than usual to finish. Remember, blackberry kush has autoflowering tendencies, and my pheno we decided to keep definitely showed those traits. On the other hand, I'm going to chop down some black mambas in the next couple days and those turned out great. Also, have a pack of Future that is just starting veg in 1.5" cubes. Oh, and have a pack of Grease Monkey and Trap Star waiting in the wings.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 3, 2017)

I just finished The Future last winter. Straight up fire.. all my friends LOVED it. Didn't last very long at all. Got some S1 seeds off some low down popcorn buds. No nanners at all up high, just a nanner inside a popcorn bud that gave me a handful of seeds from 4 plants. Very pretty plants too! 

Kimbo is going to be fine. Easiest of any of the Exotic to grow I've ran so far. I grow in organic soil. Water ftw.


----------



## Mcgician (Jun 3, 2017)

@bobrown14 did you happen to take any pics of the Future? Sounds weird saying that. Haha. What kind of growth structure and height did it exhibit?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 3, 2017)

Kimbo ready for harvest, with those sandy trichs. 
grease monkey
 
double stuff'd..def seems the white/ TK dom, if there is even a difference. I see a lot of similarities in this plant when i look at the animal mints and wedding cake pics....maybe it's just me.


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2017)

Delicious like candy crush....


----------



## Face45 (Jun 4, 2017)

Sorry guys, life smacked me in the face, haven't been able to post the pics I promised yet, I'll do it first thing in the morning, here are some dried bud pics, literally pics of the bag appeal..... This is what I call the Batch 45 " A" pheno; Sativa dominant, 9-10 weeks, closer to 9, all gas. Cal Mag hungry, moderate to heavy feeder. Kinda crappy bud to leaf ratio, but EVERYONE loves the smoke. Very heady, very smooth too. I do a three week flush usually, (I love smooth smoke..)


----------



## Face45 (Jun 4, 2017)

I would say it's a medium yielder, solid but not spectacular. When I get back to my room I'll post the full plant pics, as well as the "B" pheno, which has VERY low bud to leaf ratio, and is a HUGE yielder, but takes 77-84 days it seems to fully finish. So I'm still on the fence whether or not it's a keeper. The only negative on this B pheno is the flower time...Also, where as the A is just Gas, the "B" is about as lime as lime gets, lol...


----------



## Face45 (Jun 4, 2017)

@eastcoastled 

Wicked!!! Very nice. I got a pack of Kimbo I'm saving for winter. I really wanted but never pulled the trigger on the Double Stuffed. I got a pack of Banana Dawg from the Thunder Stash drop.
Anyone grow out any of those strains? I'm itching to pop those as well, Ultimate Chem and Banana OG seems just silly loud...


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 4, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> @bobrown14 did you happen to take any pics of the Future? Sounds weird saying that. Haha. What kind of growth structure and height did it exhibit?


Yes of course on pics.... a few different pheno's - 1 was tall the other a little shorter... both I think were about the same smell and taste and buzz... pretty good weed top shelf.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 4, 2017)

Face45 said:


> Sorry guys, life smacked me in the face, haven't been able to post the pics I promised yet, I'll do it first thing in the morning, here are some dried bud pics, literally pics of the bag appeal..... This is what I call the Batch 45 " A" pheno; Sativa dominant, 9-10 weeks, closer to 9, all gas. Cal Mag hungry, moderate to heavy feeder. Kinda crappy bud to leaf ratio, but EVERYONE loves the smoke. Very heady, very smooth too. I do a three week flush usually, (I love smooth smoke..)


You running soil-less medium?? or soil and chems? 

Not sure what this "flush" is you speak of. 

First off, chems in soil don't does not mean chems in flowers... that's physically and chemically impossible. IF what you want to remove excess nitrates, try just watering straight water, don't "flush" with excess water.

Doing that just drowns all the micro-organisms and the roots... doesn't change the flavor of the flowers.
What you do with that "flush" is basically stopping or slowing down and killing the plants growth. Not the best approach going down the stretch when we want out flowers to be putting on weight. Just sayin.... 

It's the micro-organisms that break down the excess fertilizer into nitrogen gas, drowning the micro-herd is actually doing the exact opposite of your intended result. 

If you want better smoother tasting buds, try organic soil. Gonna be a lot easier work wise = mix soil, plant plants & water. I have the water and lights automated. I can go away for weeks at a time and don't have to do anything. 

The thing with fertilizer is the plant grows too much leaf and so you're burning more chlorophyll which is harsh when you smoke it. By the time my plants are ready for harvest a lot of the leaves are very yellow or they already fell off, leaving me with a very easy trim job smooth tasty flowers and minimum cure time.


----------



## Face45 (Jun 4, 2017)

bobrown14 said:


> You running soil-less medium?? or soil and chems?
> 
> Not sure what this "flush" is you speak of.
> 
> ...



I can't lie, your response confused me, lol. When I mentioned Chem, it was a reference to Exotics IG feed, he said it was a Chem cross (The batch 45). I said I think I got a Chem dominant pheno, it's gassy but the buds aren't like sour diesel buds, is what I was saying. I didn't say nothing about the soil? Lol, but yeah, it's organic....
And I give plain water for the last three weeks of flowering... Ive found lately if your soil is right, these plant really don't need that much food. I had a GDP that HATED to be fed, same with a Blue God plant, here is a few pics of that one..... But this is a strain specific thing... I haven't dialed this one in, (the 45) not even close yet, I've run it twice now....

Edit: To add on a little, I've been following Nspectas IG feed, someone asked him what he feeds his plants. He responded that after preparing his soil beds, he pretty much gives em plain water the whole time, I feel like I've kinda discovered a bastardized version of his methods, lol


----------



## Face45 (Jun 4, 2017)

Another example of my flushing was this Lemon Skunk, this thing turned into a whole different plant when I fed it LESS.....


----------



## Face45 (Jun 4, 2017)

Anyone run any of the Lime Skunk crosses? I really want Mr Clean....


----------



## Face45 (Jun 4, 2017)

I've learned to just kinda watch the plants, I don't closely follow feed schedules anymore, or grow schedules, for that matter. I just let the plant talk to me... I'm still learning though...


----------



## limonene (Jun 5, 2017)

Face45 said:


> @eastcoastled
> 
> Wicked!!! Very nice. I got a pack of Kimbo I'm saving for winter. I really wanted but never pulled the trigger on the Double Stuffed. I got a pack of Banana Dawg from the Thunder Stash drop.
> Anyone grow out any of those strains? I'm itching to pop those as well, Ultimate Chem and Banana OG seems just silly loud...


dude.. just ran some fudge gear that he's released under his own label and I'm beyond impressed. I didn't get a single plant I'd class as a keeper out of 50 seeds by other big name breeders including exotix (citrique and kimbof2) I'm happy to say I got 4 keepers out of 8 fudge females and there wasn't a single plant I wasn't happy with. And I'm fussy as hell! He's a real breeder, stress testing his males like a conscientious breeder should. I've stocked up on about 10 packs now and plan to work my way through all his males. Next run I'm growing NorCal fire og x UCSFV aka towering inferno. I see why his seeds would sell out fast when he released with exotix. Here's some pics from current crop. 
Ultrabrite (white x UC0 kicks the chem d terps but with colours, better structure, faster finishing times and density in my opinion. 2 phenos here


----------



## limonene (Jun 5, 2017)

And sour Larry x FPOG aka sour Larry pebbles. Sour gas and strawberry terps, beautiful feminine plant reminds me of goji a little


----------



## limonene (Jun 5, 2017)

Face45 said:


> Anyone run any of the Lime Skunk crosses? I really want Mr Clean....


I ran citrique and it hermed


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 5, 2017)

limonene said:


> I ran citrique and it hermed


Really.. man I have 2 packs of that. What were your grow conditions??.... usually stress will cause that and of course genetics.


----------



## Mcgician (Jun 5, 2017)

limonene said:


> I ran citrique and it hermed


Damn. I have a pack of that in the fridge. Did you germinate the whole pack or just run a few seeds? I hope my pack of Future doesn't do that. The black mambas I'm finishing right now all turned out really frosty, but only 2 of the 5 phenos have the calyx to leaf ratio I'm happy with. No herms though. I run recirculating hydro. I'll try to get some pics soon.


----------



## limonene (Jun 5, 2017)

bobrown14 said:


> Really.. man I have 2 packs of that. What were your grow conditions??.... usually stress will cause that and of course genetics.


Yeah it is possible it was my fault however I've been growing for 18 years and that was my first plant to throw pollen in that time. It didn't ruin the crop but the citrique came out really horrible. Ballsacks and nanners galore. I've put a video of it on IG, the plant looks nice until you see all the horrible nanners sticking out.


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jun 5, 2017)

I can say that all the gear Thunderfudge released under the ExoticGenetics Thunders Stash release was/is some serious fire. And the most stable line of seeds I've come across. I grow with stress conditions basically, so anything that can herm will herm in my garden. In the Thunder gear has stayed true across strains.

My favorite is the Ultrabrite. I've been running this cut about a year now.
Keepers are easy to find in his gear.


----------



## Lordhooha (Jun 5, 2017)

Face45 said:


> I would say it's a medium yielder, solid but not spectacular. When I get back to my room I'll post the full plant pics, as well as the "B" pheno, which has VERY low bud to leaf ratio, and is a HUGE yielder, but takes 77-84 days it seems to fully finish. So I'm still on the fence whether or not it's a keeper. The only negative on this B pheno is the flower time...Also, where as the A is just Gas, the "B" is about as lime as lime gets, lol...


Talking with exotic last august at cannabis cup batch 45 is their green ribbon bx crossed with a kush. I've finished about forty or so of those seeds and had most finish in about 65ish days. All were fire ass plants bud to leaf for me was pretty decent I'd have to look at my logbook but I got a pretty decent yield off those, most had nice super dense buds very resinous and like you said smelled like limes and gasoline with a tiny bit of a piney smell.


----------



## Lordhooha (Jun 5, 2017)

bobrown14 said:


> You running soil-less medium?? or soil and chems?
> 
> Not sure what this "flush" is you speak of.
> 
> ...


I run super soil in seven gallon pots with that soil my leaves are still nice a green. Never had harsh smoke as chlorophyll is broken down during the drying and curing phase get that right and you'll never have a bad smoke. Flushing to me is a crock of shit.


----------



## Face45 (Jun 6, 2017)

Lordhooha said:


> I run super soil in seven gallon pots with that soil my leaves are still nice a green. Never had harsh smoke as chlorophyll is broken down during the drying and curing phase get that right and you'll never have a bad smoke. Flushing to me is a crock of shit.



I definitely think it ,( The 45) Doesn't need any type of flush. Those Chem type plants seem to LOVE minerals, hard water in particular, lol. I got four finishing In a few weeks, I'll take a cue from you guys this time and not flush to see the difference, maybe that's why the buds weren't as dense on the "A" Pheno, still dialing in.. And I can see what you mean, the structure on my " A" pheno is VERY Kushy, I just usually get massive buds from kushes, but this could have been an issue with the flushing, so I will try not flushing this run.....


----------



## Face45 (Jun 6, 2017)

I must have a " Kush" dominant pheno and a Green Ribbon mega-yielder...

Appreciate you sharing that, I'm looking at the new line, seeds here now is giving away Batch 81, I'm VERY intrigued to say the least....


----------



## Face45 (Jun 6, 2017)

Anyone know what the Candy Apple is in Candy Apple Kush??


----------



## numberfour (Jun 6, 2017)

Looks great sounds amazing @limonene and @HookahsGarden 

I popped a couple of Thunderfudge strains a few weeks ago, Golden Retriever ( Jew Gold x UCSFV) and Wifi XL (Wifi x UCSFV)

They're in there somewhere with some Bodhi, Greenpoint and other seedlings.


----------



## limonene (Jun 6, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Looks great sounds amazing @limonene and @HookahsGarden
> 
> I popped a couple of Thunderfudge strains a few weeks ago, Golden Retriever ( Jew Gold x UCSFV) and Wifi XL (Wifi x UCSFV)
> View attachment 3955861
> They're in there somewhere with some Bodhi, Greenpoint and other seedlings.


Those golden retrievers will be beasts!


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 6, 2017)

limonene said:


> Yeah it is possible it was my fault however I've been growing for 18 years and that was my first plant to throw pollen in that time. It didn't ruin the crop but the citrique came out really horrible. Ballsacks and nanners galore. I've put a video of it on IG, the plant looks nice until you see all the horrible nanners sticking out.


Maybe you ran it too long in flower?? Most any plant will do that given the chance and time. 

The Future is straight up fire.... I ran it last round all my friends came back for more... lasted a few weeks after cure. Pretty stony high if you leave it run 60ish days. A little more uplifting @ 55 days.. 

Flushing doesn't do anything but drown the roots and the micro-organisms. It will "leach" out excess nitrates that then make it into our water ways polluting our environment.

Micro organisms break down the excess nitrates into nitrogen gas and is a normal process. So leave the chems in the soil. The plant only uses what the plant needs and nothing more. The micro-organisms covert the excess. Best thing is not to use them, if you want to use them (fertilizers) use what the plant needs not excessively. Take the soil when finished and re-cycle it into compost pile then re-use next round. Very simple. 

Good read:
https://ag.umass.edu/soil-plant-tissue-testing-lab/fact-sheets/over-fertilization-of-soils-its-causes-effects-remediation

@Face45 - that plant in your pic... that's what my plants look like before chop. I don't use fertilizers just organic soil. What you see there is senescence which is the plants natural ability to trans locate nutrients from its sinks (older FAN leaves) to the flowers for reproductive purposes. Its an annual plant, we want the plant to turn colors and loose those old leaves down the stretch. 

Too much nitrogen in the soil/fertilizer causes the plant to grow more leaves. This is a reaction by the plant as a survival mechanism. Grow more leaves in case shortage of water/nutrients later in life. Problem comes from all that excess leaf material, it tastes like shit when you smoke it. We want to puff on the flowers not the leaves... why most of us trim our plants. But the nitrogen fed plants have too much leaf material in the flowers.


----------



## limonene (Jun 6, 2017)

Well it popped ballsacks on week 3 - 4 so no. And the nanners came in the last week or 2 and I harvested it when I felt it was ready. I'd say that OVOG male is pretty unstable. Seen a hell of a lot of bad reports on IG, too many to all be grower error


----------



## Lordhooha (Jun 6, 2017)

Face45 said:


> I must have a " Kush" dominant pheno and a Green Ribbon mega-yielder...
> 
> Appreciate you sharing that, I'm looking at the new line, seeds here now is giving away Batch 81, I'm VERY intrigued to say the least....


I've grabbed a few packs of each off the new seeds currently finishing black mamba now and debating on what to run next I think I might do meltdown since I'm working through the last release stuff still. I have to find out what batch 81 is. Also I don't flush period regardless of what strain I'm running. The cure is what you need to get down that an drying is were the chlorophyll is broken down.


----------



## Starris (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi all. I'm currently growing some of batch 81. This is my first exotic grow, so I'm excited to share the experience! I got 3 females out of the pack, and they're all pretty different.They've all been topped. The one in the center is the star so far. One of its branches is popping out 4 nodes on basically the same level. Its trunk is also twice as thick as the other two. I'll be flowering them in about a week. (Also, the one on the right is like that because I moved it with some finishing autos and didn't think about light distance for some reason, poor girl :c)


----------



## Bean Busy (Jun 7, 2017)

Whats everyones thoughts on moose tracks


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hey Starris - what are your pictures of?? Everything looks turned on end for some reason and cant see what the object of your photos are? 
Suggestion - put object of photo in center with a ground around it so viewers have context.... then do the ROTATE so we can see what you want us to see. You at the very least need to be able to rotate your pics. Thats common sense and courtesy. Thank you....


----------



## Starris (Jun 8, 2017)

Whoops, haha. Sorry, I'm on mobile.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 8, 2017)

Much better bro... one of your plants is burning..... just sayin!


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 8, 2017)

Here's a couple of Labyrinth in organic soil just getting going in flower:

Nothing but water!


----------



## kingzt (Jun 9, 2017)

Can anybody help me. I know this is a wierd question but I have seemed to mix up my seed containers recently. I have two packs, one black mamba and the other labyrinth. I did not label them and I don't know which is which. However one is clear green and one is a solid green. I ordered the blck mamba last year I belive and the labyrinth a couple months ago. Did exotic start using a clear or solid green container recently or later last year?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 9, 2017)

All of my exotic seeds are solid green. Black Mamba was one of the last strains i ordered, and that was prob a year ago. Everything else is older. I would say it's safe to say the clear container is newer.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 9, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Can anybody help me. I know this is a wierd question but I have seemed to mix up my seed containers recently. I have two packs, one black mamba and the other labyrinth. I did not label them and I don't know which is which. However one is clear green and one is a solid green. I ordered the blck mamba last year I belive and the labyrinth a couple months ago. Did exotic start using a clear or solid green container recently or later last year?


Ah bro you messed up.. been running Exotic gear for a few years and they are all solid green! 

The good thing is.... after about 20 days above ground I can tell you which is which! 

Run em both... or just close your eyes and pic one. All going to be fire.


----------



## Lordhooha (Jun 10, 2017)

bobrown14 said:


> Ah bro you messed up.. been running Exotic gear for a few years and they are all solid green!
> 
> The good thing is.... after about 20 days above ground I can tell you which is which!
> 
> Run em both... or just close your eyes and pic one. All going to be fire.


As are mine


----------



## kingzt (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone, see I grew the black mamba and it did not turn out well. I popped 5 seeds and got 2 females. One was just terrible that had no smell or flavor and the other did look pretty dank but ended up being a hermi. I really wanted a mint chocolate pheno.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 10, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Thanks everyone, see I grew the black mamba and it did not turn out well. I popped 5 seeds and got 2 females. One was just terrible that had no smell or flavor and the other did look pretty dank but ended up being a hermi. I really wanted a mint chocolate pheno.



Not sure if troll! ??


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 10, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Thanks everyone, see I grew the black mamba and it did not turn out well. I popped 5 seeds and got 2 females. One was just terrible that had no smell or flavor and the other did look pretty dank but ended up being a hermi. I really wanted a mint chocolate pheno.


I went back and looked at your pics of the black mamba....looked like it was a keeper on bag appeal alone. What type of hermi issues did you have? I have only had one true herm, and it was a sour d cross from topdog, I posted pics in the thread. I only mention it b/c it is the first time i have ever encountered a true herm. Late flower sacs happen due to conditions that aren't perfect/running shit too long. Early sacs can appear due to unknown, environmental stress/what i will call adaptive stress. I only ask b/c it seems like the easiest way to knock a breeder is to throw the herm term out there....but no one wants to learn about what could have caused it. @bobrown14 mentioned the possibility of you being a troll, but i did not see that from your other posts. Plenty of my keepers have hermed at some point...whether it was lower sacs on the first run, or late flower, they have had an issue somewhere.....but all have also had a flawless run! I would only request that you elaborate on you experience to help the rest of us out. Maybe you explained the issue, and i missed it, but the word hermi really means nothing these days......it is mainly based on unexperienced/uneducated growers that think they are dealing with a computer program with rules(aka breeders descriptions) vs a living organism that is just going to do whatever the fuck it wants!


----------



## kingzt (Jun 11, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> I went back and looked at your pics of the black mamba....looked like it was a keeper on bag appeal alone. What type of hermi issues did you have? I have only had one true herm, and it was a sour d cross from topdog, I posted pics in the thread. I only mention it b/c it is the first time i have ever encountered a true herm. Late flower sacs happen due to conditions that aren't perfect/running shit too long. Early sacs can appear due to unknown, environmental stress/what i will call adaptive stress. I only ask b/c it seems like the easiest way to knock a breeder is to throw the herm term out there....but no one wants to learn about what could have caused it. @bobrown14 mentioned the possibility of you being a troll, but i did not see that from your other posts. Plenty of my keepers have hermed at some point...whether it was lower sacs on the first run, or late flower, they have had an issue somewhere.....but all have also had a flawless run! I would only request that you elaborate on you experience to help the rest of us out. Maybe you explained the issue, and i missed it, but the word hermi really means nothing these days......it is mainly based on unexperienced/uneducated growers that think they are dealing with a computer program with rules(aka breeders descriptions) vs a living organism that is just going to do whatever the fuck it wants!


One of the phenos I got did look pretty good. Unfortunately when I harvested is when I realized that it hermied. I don't want to point the finger completely at the strain but my environment has been dialed in. I could of pushed it too hard when fertilizing it or maybe it was the plants lst dying effort. I didn't notice it until I harvested where I noticed some sacks underneath some of the colas. This plant got seeded pretty bad. I wish I would of caught but I didn't because some other plants got some seeds too but this pheno of the mamba was the worst and the only one with sacs. 
Anyways that pheno did look good smoked alright also but no smell. I really wanted a mint pheno. I grew out labyrinth my next bath and had a great pheno but I didn't keep a cut because I wasn't sure of what I would get. I do want to try again because it did turn out so good.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 11, 2017)

Only reason I mentioned troll .... first post I got hermies... Sometimes folks don't distinguish between nanners and ball sacks. Of course completely different animals for sure. To get to harvest time and the grower didn't notice ball sacks is kind of misleading at best. 
IMHO - not noticing male bits until you found seeds is growers fault. When seeing ball sacks on a plant, the key is SEEING them. Don't you look closely at your plants for insects and other potential disasters waiting to happen? I mean seriously and I'm not trying to be a dick but not seeing balls until after harvest, to me doesn't make any sense. Nanners... always looking for them late in flower balls sacks are much larger and easier to see... I run REGULAR seeds so always looking for balls. They are hard to miss!


----------



## kingzt (Jun 11, 2017)

I wish I would of found it because I would of got that thing out my room. Of course it's growers fault for not noticing it early but there is no reason why the plant did when everything is in line. I run a few dozen different strains at a time so it gets hard sometimes catering to every one. Some strains require special needs which I assume you know. This plant particular had about 12+ tops under a trellis smack dabbed in the middle. Examining every bud on every branch is time consuming and removes me from taking care of other tasks in my garden. Please don't wag your finger at me in regards to whether I pay close enough attention to my plants, people do make mistakes. I trust the breeder to put out stable genetics to the growers, in return you will get my business. I always run regular seeds and haven't had to worry about hermies in a long time when I would run TGA gear. When I first started growing I ran feminized and I ran into the more often.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 12, 2017)

kingzt said:


> . Please don't wag your finger at me in regards to whether I pay close enough attention to my plants, people do make mistakes. I trust the breeder to put out stable genetics to the growers, in return you will get my business. I always run regular seeds and *haven't had to worry about hermies in a long time when I would run TGA gear*..


Ahh there it is...^^^^ not sayin troll but when you start comparing and you're the only one having the "issues", yo bro... picks or it didn't happen! Just sayin... 

Who's TGA... Thank God Amerika??? 

I'd be cool with your "issue" IF you didn't name drop another seed chucker. 

I'm into math... like 1+1 = yo bro...whats up?


----------



## kingzt (Jun 12, 2017)

I doubt I am the only one who has a had a hermi when dealing with exotic's or tga's gear. I don't have to post anything to prove to you that it happen. I try a lot of breeders in the same environment and they never hermied on me so I do blame it on the strain or at least the pheno that I got. I don't hold it against exotic either I actually want to try them again because I had great success with the labyrinth but I messed up and didn't keep it and that's why I originally posted here. I think you need to look at this more objectively and realize that I'm not criticizing them by all means. They're breeders and they deal with this kind of thing.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 13, 2017)

My objectivity goes out the window when you come in here on an Exotic breeders forum and post "hermies from Exotic gear" and in the next sentence mention another breeder... and you just mentioned another breeder in your reply on my call out.. just sayin.

If nothing to back up your "hermie" post then it didn't happen. 

Solution for you is to post over in your aforementioned breeders forum. Dig me? Then you can tell all your buddies over there about Exotic gear of which they will not care ..... since they don't run that gear. 

I'm still trying to be respectful... but its getting more and more difficult. Talk Exotic gear bro and I'm totally cool. Once you start talking other gear it sounds like a commercial to me, which is BS.


----------



## kingzt (Jun 13, 2017)

Why would I post in a tga forum, when the strain that hermied on me was from exotic. I haven't run tga's gear for a few runs now. My posts have been about exotic, just so happens to be info you don't want to hear. I don't take and post pics of everything that goes wrong in the grow room. I lived it so it's whatever your rhetoric. Your PR would be more effective if you just said, " Shit happens." Being so defensive tells me that you've heard of this happening before. I would like to pop the rest of my labyrinth if I knew what container it was but now I'm kind of nervous about doing so.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 14, 2017)

Why mention your other seed supplier in this forum? Not defensive and not rhetorical, just a simple question that you should probably be asking yourself, but since you insist on giving your friends reps here, I thought it pertinent to ask. 

What are you taking about ... PR? What's that even mean? 

You can't prove or have pics of a plant hermie on you why even post about it?
Your credibility is waning.

You can't remember what seeds you have or where you stored them, maybe it was the TGA plant that hermied on you?? Are you positive it wasn't the TGA plant that hermied??


----------



## kingzt (Jun 14, 2017)

I mentioned it to compare a previous situation when I dealt with hermies. That's really not hard to understand. People can bring up other breeders in forums for comparison purposes. Pr means Public Relations. No it wasn't a tga plant like I stated before, I haven't grown them for a few grows. My seed stash got mixed up but I don't mix up my plants. Going back to my original post, I mixed up the containers that held the seeds, not my plants. One of the containers was solid green and the other was clear. I didn't want to grow the black mamba again and I wanted to give the labyrinth another try so I figured I would seek advice on here but it looks like a mistake.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 14, 2017)

kingzt said:


> No it wasn't a tga plant like I stated before, I haven't grown them for a few grows. My seed stash got mixed up but I don't mix up my plants. Going back to my original post, I mixed up the containers that held the seeds, not my plants. .


I'm confused... it sounds like your TGA plants were hermies.....


----------



## Starris (Jun 14, 2017)

Don't worry about it bob. It's pretty hard to read when your head's so far up your ass


----------



## Lordhooha (Jun 16, 2017)

bobrown14 said:


> I'm confused... it sounds like your TGA plants were hermies.....


Sounds like it to me as well


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 16, 2017)

Labyrinth 20 days in flower:


----------



## Lordhooha (Jun 17, 2017)

bobrown14 said:


> Labyrinth 20 days in flower:


I'll have to get some pictures of the black mambas. Those are looking good!


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 19, 2017)

The two biggest plants are Trilogy @ 15 days. Don't make fun of the coffee cans folks. Poor boys have poor boy ways.


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Jun 19, 2017)

Lordhooha said:


> I'll have to get some pictures of the black mambas. Those are looking good!


We've got a black mamba that's a fuckin beast it's buried in the garden so a picture wouldn't do it justice but when she's done in a month I'll post a pic


----------



## Lordhooha (Jun 19, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> We've got a black mamba that's a fuckin beast it's buried in the garden so a picture wouldn't do it justice but when she's done in a month I'll post a pic


I've got 40 ish running now can't wait!


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> View attachment 3963447
> 
> The two biggest plants are Trilogy @ 15 days. Don't make fun of the coffee cans folks. Poor boys have poor boy ways.


Poor boy doing better than a lot of grower with top gear


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 20, 2017)

Starris said:


> Don't worry about it bob. It's pretty hard to read when your head's so far up your ass


Hhaha my thoughts exactly


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 21, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Hhaha my thoughts exactly


Says the guy living in moms basement?? hahahaha


----------



## numberfour (Jun 21, 2017)

Lightsaber


Week 5, running 10 on 14 off. Doing well to say the ambient temps lights off have been 29C + this week.


----------



## Starris (Jun 22, 2017)

bobrown14 said:


> Says the guy living in moms basement?? hahahaha


Jesus man....just stick to posting picks of your plants. You must have some sort of social disorder.


----------



## Bean Busy (Jun 24, 2017)

Anyone got info on or run moose tracks


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 24, 2017)

Trilogy definitely leans towards the indica side. Check out this fat leaf at day 19.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 24, 2017)

Exotic Genetics Labyrinth @ 30ish days in flower Close up- organic soil, no chems no ferts, nothing but water FTW. 



Labyrinth - main cola @ 30ish days... this plant is 6' tall


----------



## hantastic1 (Jun 24, 2017)

huge nugs for day 30 of flower, how fast does she finish?


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 25, 2017)

hantastic1 said:


> huge nugs for day 30 of flower, how fast does she finish?


Thanks, Yeah I've got 4 of them running now in flower 3 look just like that one in the pic, the last one is short but more frost. This one is the fattest but she's got a sister looking just about the same. 

These look like fast finishers... looking like 50 days maybe. Advertised as 56 days, took a while for them to start flowering after the switch to 12/12, like 10 days.... thought they'd never show sex.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 25, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> So I've got a bunch of kimbo kush going right now, bout 6.5 weeks into flower, all as green as can be, when do they start to change color???


Any day now... what medium and if you're using fertilizer what type.. a lot of people that feed the plants chems get too much green leafy plants and not so much flowers. I use organic soil and plants start fan leaf fade at 30ish days in flower and the flowers get colors. 

Senescence .... nutrients stored in fan leaves get translocated to flowers, and that is the reason for fan leaves turning light green then yellow then fall off. Completely normal. When fertilizers get used that can sometimes change this natural cycle of the plants. Great for green leafy veggies but not so much for flowers.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 25, 2017)

I was looking back at pics of my Kimbo from last summer and none of them turned purple. I grew a room full.... top yielders but not purps....


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2017)

Cherry cream pie is some good smoke...nug pics soon


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 26, 2017)

I lied ... here's some Kimbo from last summer's run. Purple fans but not purple flowers. These were 1/2 pounders dried wt. at trim time. For indoors that the best I can do organic soil. This was hot hot fire nuggage.


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2017)

2 cream cherry pie nugs..both very good.
 
Smoke time in the sun.


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2017)

The 3rd cream cherry pie...that will get a few runs...


----------



## hantastic1 (Jun 26, 2017)

bobrown14 said:


> Thanks, Yeah I've got 4 of them running now in flower 3 look just like that one in the pic, the last one is short but more frost. This one is the fattest but she's got a sister looking just about the same.
> 
> These look like fast finishers... looking like 50 days maybe. Advertised as 56 days, took a while for them to start flowering after the switch to 12/12, like 10 days.... thought they'd never show sex.


thats some good shit... keep up the good work my friend... hells to the yizzle


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 26, 2017)

Grease monkey at chop time...maybe a little overdue
 
 
double stuff'd


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 27, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> LP Aero. GH 3-part/liquid chems. The flowers themselves should turn purple regardless of nutrients shouldn't they? I realize that not every pheno would be purple but I'm working with 2 packs of seeds...


Are they f2 Kimbo I assume? Probably harder to find a purple pheno in the f2. I have f1 and have yet to find a nice purple pheno but I'm holding out hope for the nice pheno I have started now. Grown a few in the past that didn't color up much. From what I've seen it seems the leaves are usually more purple than the actual flower anyway.

You'll like it either way. Kimbo is one of my favorite crosses. The starfighter really shines through with the trich production and the terps have been real decent. Nice berry fuel smell to them..

I don't really buy what the other poster said about Chem ferts causing leafy plants but who knows. I use the GH flora series in hempy and get great results. Much better than I've had in soil but I do use both methods.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I don't really buy what the other poster said about Chem ferts causing leafy plants but who knows. I use the GH flora series in hempy and get great results. Much better than I've had in soil but I do use both methods.


I mentioned the chem ferts thing because its a thing, doesn't happen to everyone obviously but it happens .... specially over using fertilizers will cause leafy plants....can happen any time there's too much nitrogen available to the plants roots weather is chems or organic.

Why I get my soil tested and dial it in, then water only all the way to harvest. Always gets me some pretty fall colors (senescence) and frosty buds all the way down to the btm of the plants and decent yields too.

Last plant I trimmed the other day was 6 zips dried.. was an Exotic Citrus Berry side buddage pic:


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 27, 2017)

bobrown14 said:


> I mentioned the chem ferts thing because its a thing, doesn't happen to everyone obviously but it happens .... specially over using fertilizers will cause leafy plants....can happen any time there's too much nitrogen available to the plants roots weather is chems or organic.
> 
> Why I get my soil tested and dial it in, then water only all the way to harvest. Always gets me some pretty fall colors (senescence) and frosty buds all the way down to the btm of the plants and decent yields too.
> 
> Last plant I trimmed the other day was 6 zips dried.. was an Exotic Citrus Berry side buddage pic:


Yeah so it's more so a factor of overfeeding than a Chem v Organic argument. 

You've got some nice looking plants. I've always gotten better results with hydro. Yields are obviously bigger but I've personally had better taste smell and overall terps with hydro which is surprising since many say organic brings out the flavors. Ill be doing another organic soil run pretty soon so maybe ill have better luck this time


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah so it's more so a factor of overfeeding than a Chem v Organic argument.
> 
> You've got some nice looking plants. I've always gotten better results with hydro. Yields are obviously bigger but I've personally had better taste smell and overall terps with hydro which is surprising since many say organic brings out the flavors. Ill be doing another organic soil run pretty soon so maybe ill have better luck this time


Yes exactly.... dialing in soil organically same as dialing in your fertilizers.... difference is with organic soil we are feeding the micro herd that then feeds the plant roots. Why it's important to know exactly whats in the soil and why I get it tested every time I mix up a new batch. I have my watering system automated so all I have to do is watch for pests and do an IPM once a week .... about as little work as I can possibly do. Taking pics is more work. I run 2 pots... start out seedlings in #2 nursery pots then shortly before flip, up-pot to 7gal final containers. 

I can get 4 runs (about a year) out of my soil in containers with minimal top dress between runs. At the end of the 4th run I recycle the soil into a compost pile and amend with new compost let sit and cycle that back in or use it in raised beds outdoors. Mix new soil, send out soil to get tested .... fill #2 pots and transplant... round and round we go..... 

Cost is: my own compost... minerals enough for 5 years $35 my own EWC.... soil amendments $60 enough for 5 years.... VERY low cost. Per run I'd guess >$5 per plant @ 3-5 zips dried per plant 10 plants every 55 days.... 

^^^^ compare that to the folks that use store bought bottled fertilizers... and them there's the quality difference! Ever wonder why you don't see much organic soil grown weed in the dispensaries?? 

The dispensaries are not paying the proper price, they do not want to pay the farmer proper wages, but the public will! Some things never change. Support your local organic farmer. I think locally in Oregon, this is changing.... as far as organic grown availability, but it still gets down to paying proper wages. There's no need right now and it's the ways its been for ever, no need for a greedy middle man (dispensary).


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 28, 2017)

Has anybody done their autos?? I had,a look some of them had 12 week flower time??


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 28, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> Has anybody done their autos?? I had,a look some of them had 12 week flower time??


He doesn't have autos, or fems, just regs


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 29, 2017)

My bad.. I thot that was this firm.. https://www.exoticseed.eu/
Now I see It isnt..Sorry guys..


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 29, 2017)

12 week flower time wow... Exotic beans are usually 7-8 week flower time. What's the point running AUTOs with a 12 week flower time??


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 29, 2017)

https://www.exoticseed.eu/shop/sir-jack-auto/
That is my point also...If that was seed to harvest time it can pass, if they are sincere , many auto breeders put shortest time possible for they autos, so half of them are label as 9week strains and they dont finish before 80 days... But if its flowering 12 weeks ..wooow..then i rather do photo P.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 29, 2017)

True that.... I just ran Citrus Berry and she finished flowering @ 50 days indoors organic soil and I got 6 zips dried ..... VEG was about 5 weeks. AUTOs I'm lucky if I get 1 zip dried.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 29, 2017)

bobrown14 said:


> True that.... I just ran Citrus Berry and she finished flowering @ 50 days indoors organic soil and I got 6 zips dried ..... VEG was about 5 weeks. AUTOs I'm lucky if I get 1 zip dried.


I dont know why tho.. Everything below 2oz is fail auto grow for me .. last grow i had 3oz dry . Is oz same as zip?? Im in eu we use metric system.. Whos autos did you grew? you can p.m me.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 29, 2017)

zip = oz... (in us OZ = 28 grams). I don't use chemical fertilizer just organic soil so AUTOs don't get big. Dark Devil/Red Poison/Dark Cream are my favorites. They don't get big. My last Citrus Berry finished before they did and she was put into flower about a few weeks after the AUTOs were already growing.
The AUTOs I run are for personal stash so not too concerned with yield only quality. Why I use organic soil and no bottled anything.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 29, 2017)

I knew how much grams is oz, but I didnt know zip=oz, its so confusing for Us eu people something is in foot/feet, then inch, and so on and so on... I didnt grew organic but I think that it doiesnt matter but I dont know so I would claim that. I m using potground H dutch soil, and AN nutes coz I always had fckn ph lock or some other s... Only organic thing I use Is molasses,and Its a bomb!! As can i see you do sweet seeds, good compny, whats yor light schedule? pot size' do ou transplant them? Did you tried mephisto?
Or dinafem'


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 29, 2017)

Yes tried many of the main streem AUTO seed banks. Like Sweet's RED lines for personal. Only time I run AUTOs is spring time for summer stash. 

AUTOs I run at 18/6 under VERO29 COB type B so about 400w worth on a 3x5 table, light at 5ish" above canopy. 

Organic soil and water only in #2 nursery pots start to finish. Some times we do a compost tea.. when I feel like it and also do regular IPM once a week unless bugs show up. 

IPM has:
coconut water (pure) 1/4 cup,
Monterrey spray @ 1TBS, 
1 cap full of Ful-Power
1 tsp of Pro-teckt
1/4 cup of Horsetail fern tea (gets rid of mold - (must start early in VEG)
Can add in some other goodies like Kelp Meal rehydrated and screened a few tbs
1 gal RO water. 

That's enough for 30 plants in flower and VEG. 

Shake and spray 1x a week. No mold - no pm - no bugs. 

Soil is dialed in and tested. My Exotic plants are 6' tall and frosty as shit. 

Labyrinth @ 40 ish days flower 

View attachment upload_2017-6-29_12-50-12.jpeg


Labyrinth - short pheno @ 40ish days - these will be harvested @ 50ish days. They are in super fade - big fans are falling off... once that's done ... chop time. 

View attachment upload_2017-6-29_12-56-32.jpeg


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 29, 2017)

Wooow dude you have mastered this... My respect.. Big Respect.
If this "
in #2 nursery pots start to finish.
"

means that you grow in 2gal pots maybe thats the reason?? They like a lot space for their roots.. Im using 15l air pots,and before that I used 18l plain pots...

Other than that i dont know..Youre 4558x times above my growing skills..


And yes Im sorry dude but I had To Report you!!
Youre posting PORN IN HERE!!

BUD PORN!!


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm good with Photo period plants, AUTOs not so much. I've tried 5gal containers and still get the same sized plants 20"ish..tall. So for me it's too much work to lug around 5gal of soil and that takes up a lot of room too. 

With #2 nursery pots they are about the same height as a 5gal container just not as big side to side. The nursery pots are designed to be able to grow many many perennials for retrial sales so they don't have a big footprint. I can grow 20+ on a 3x5 grow table with 1 or 2 lights on them.. so small footprint and not a lot of electricity. 
20ish plants got me about 20-22 zips dried of that black bud which has BIG time bag appeal. Actually doing it like that is pretty efficient and cost effective. 

Thanks for the reps ... Passing them along to Clackamas Coots & his soil recipe it's the real deal and so have to give thanks to him.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 1, 2017)

Lightsaber day 49


----------



## bobrown14 (Jul 2, 2017)

She looks finished to me
Don't always go by the color of the trichomes look at the shape and size of the calyx. If you go too long the calyx start to shrink that's when the fruit is over ripe. Maybe you like couch lock??

Typically when no more new pistols that's when I seriously consider chop then I look at the shape of the calyx nice fat and round orange pistols shrivelled chop time.
Looks to me like you are there.

Nice looking lady that looks mighty fine.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jul 5, 2017)

Foxtails.... I run VERO29 Cobs.. and I'm finishing earlier than advertised on the package. I run a lot of Exotic gear as well. 
Looks "to me" that you are very close if not ready to chop. The foxtails usually are a sign of plants last ditch effort to reproduce. 

Also sometimes I get them with mold/pm deep in the top colas. End up chucking out a few buds and usually they are the ones with the foxtails. So you have that... looks like a lot of green leaf there.... likely from too much Nitrogen .... that can also cause foxtails. All my plants have a lot of fall colors by this time in the run and many if not all of the big old fan leaves have fallen off. 

I've not run Grease Monkey yet, I looked at a lot of other pics and the plants all look pretty similar to yours so I wouldn't worry and just chop when you're ready. Your plants look pretty good and frosty too! Trimming is going to be a some work! I like to chop earlier than later. 

Are you counting days in flower from the time flowers showed up or days after flip? 

11/13 is fine... I run my lights 11:30/12:30 in flower. I don't really think it matters much IMHO.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jul 5, 2017)

I must ask one total shame on me for asking question,but can somebody explain to me foxtailng,how to recognise it and is that somethnig bad or? I was doing autos only and I think I didnt have them..


----------



## genuity (Jul 9, 2017)

This last cherry cream pie is smelling like a freshly picked orange trees....LOUD!!!


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 9, 2017)

Trilogy at day 37 from seed. Topped once and the lights were flipped 3 days ago.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jul 10, 2017)

That looks like straight up male bits to me.... do you have flowers too??


----------



## bobrown14 (Jul 10, 2017)

Labyrinth #4: chop day main cola right @ 27" with many many side branches with flowers. Her sister #3 in the back round not quite ready for chop. Plants are 6' tall indoors under VERO29 COB arrays.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 10, 2017)

bobrown14 said:


> That looks like straight up male bits to me.... do you have flowers too??


You don't see the pistils in the first pic. That's a hermie with both male and female parts.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jul 10, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> You don't see the pistils in the first pic. That's a hermie with both male and female parts.


Nope don't see any pistols (clearly) in the first pic and why I asked. I see stipules but no calyx with pistols... just straight up male bits. Could be a few pistols but not clear in the pic.

OP yes you can pull them off they will not grow back unless the plant in full on hermaphrodite and then you would see the male bit throughout the plant mixed in with flowers = chop and toss in compost pronto. If only a few down low you can run these to the end just remove them and keep a close eye on em.

You could also trim the lower branches that won't get much light at the main stem. That will stop that from happening. Likely the plant is stressed for some reason. I've had a few like that and never found them until trim time when I found a few seeds (under 5) .... many of the male bits likes that are sterile.


----------



## funnyoldsmoke (Jul 10, 2017)

Kimbo


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 10, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> @bobrown14 Yes they have plenty of female flowers. The balls I found like in the pictures are on lower growth on a few plants.


I would think you have something else contributing since you have three strains with different parents doing the same thing. I mean if they all had the same dad, from the same release that would be one thing, but the only thing consistent here is the environment. The only other thing i would look at is if they are packed together, and the lowers are getting no light like someone else said.....but from your pic this doesn't look to be the case.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jul 11, 2017)

I had the same with the future... never noticed since I generally never get them. Ended up with like 10 seeds from 5 plants so not a big deal... most of those male bits are sterile... I think just plucking them off and trimming the LAF will be enough.


----------



## funnyoldsmoke (Jul 11, 2017)

Just started a led grow with kimbo, 2 different phenos


----------



## numberfour (Jul 15, 2017)

Lightsaber, 9 weeks


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 15, 2017)

Grease monkey keeper, prob around day 35-40


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 15, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Grease monkey keeper, prob around day 35-40View attachment 3978574


Looks dank dude, been thinking of running that next round. Hows the smell?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 15, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> Looks dank dude, been thinking of running that next round. Hows the smell?


Vanilla catpiss. I have posted many pics of this girl as we all as some pics of the other 3 phenos in this thread. plenty of info and pics in here.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 15, 2017)

bobrown14 said:


> zip = oz... (in us OZ = 28 grams). I don't use chemical fertilizer just organic soil so AUTOs don't get big. Dark Devil/Red Poison/Dark Cream are my favorites. They don't get big. My last Citrus Berry finished before they did and she was put into flower about a few weeks after the AUTOs were already growing.
> The AUTOs I run are for personal stash so not too concerned with yield only quality. Why I use organic soil and no bottled anything.


Try sweet skunk ,small yielder but thé smoke le very very very tasty, i've done a couple of soil grow but thé best for me was thé 5gal dwc bucket, in soil i got around 1 zip but in dwc i can easily get around 200g


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 15, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Lightsaber day 49
> View attachment 3970412


What is the smell on them? I got a pack and was wondering if i should pop some


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 16, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> So I've got a bunch of kimbo kush going right now, bout 6.5 weeks into flower, all as green as can be, when do they start to change color???


Seems the purple phenos can be elusive esp in the f2s. The one I had that slightly purple'd happened around week 7-8 I believe but those are f1's. Even if they don't color up you'll enjoy the smoke and they are frost monsters.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 16, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> @bobrown14 Yes they have plenty of female flowers. The balls I found like in the pictures are on lower growth on a few plants.



Lowers sometimes don't get enough light. May wanna just strip those lower popcorn branches.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jul 16, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Lowers sometimes don't get enough light. May wanna just strip those lower popcorn branches.


Exactly spot on... just trim the LAF and problems solved. 

I just harvested one of my Labyrinth last week. Was trimming and found a few nanners down low behind a few of those popcorn buds... little devils were hiding behind a flower. I got MAYBE 1 viable seed.... the other 4 seeds were only like 1/2 a seed.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hey bud... now you know why I stopped rolling joints! hahahaha good problem to have. 

Gotta let it dry out a bunch if you wanna roll it. I let my buds sit out for several days a head of time, then break them apart by hand instead of a grinder...(wanna make a mess, try the grinder yikes). 

Solution - Vaporizor and or a bowl and or a bong .... or all 3. Bud tastes off the charts with a good Vaporizer. 

Sorry to hear about the lost clones.... 

New Movie: Return of the Lost Clones... staring Johnny Dank'n'Seed with side kick Cloney Bucket.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jul 18, 2017)

Future was good pretty much the same. 

Labyrinth is frosty about to chop now... close up of the trichomes taken yesterday:


----------



## numberfour (Jul 18, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> What is the smell on them? I got a pack and was wondering if i should pop some


Different and loud, good different though. Little root beer, fruit peel but with a sharpness to it. Enjoyed it more than the Kimbos I've tried. Pop away man, I think its quite an under rated strain.


----------



## growup.dude (Jul 19, 2017)

Any one have any reports on Exotic Genetix's Miami Heat? Looking to see what haze what used in the cross. Thanks folks


----------



## Lordhooha (Jul 20, 2017)

Well my black mambas were a disappointment. The first time I've ever had any of my exotic stuff not perform well. My new round I'm swapping over to a different breeder for a change


----------



## bobrown14 (Jul 20, 2017)

Lordhooha said:


> Well my black mambas were a disappointment. The first time I've ever had any of my exotic stuff not perform well. My new round I'm swapping over to a different breeder for a change


What didn't you like about the black mamba .... and what are you switching up to??


----------



## limonene (Jul 20, 2017)

yeah my citrique and kimbo f2 were disappointing as well. And unstable.


----------



## Lordhooha (Jul 20, 2017)

bobrown14 said:


> What didn't you like about the black mamba .... and what are you switching up to??


They didn't produce anywhere near what I had hoped to start. They ran way in over time and they're the were the first unstable plants I've ever grown from exotics stock. I have a bunch more of their seeds like 30 boxes but I have some new genetics to run from fat boy genetics which is a local breeder.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 20, 2017)

Trilogy gal two weeks from the flip. Sorry about the sorry ass cell phone picture.


----------



## cookie master (Jul 21, 2017)

kimbo is garbage, thats the only strain ill say that about. I wasted months and it still never kicked into gear. That is bullshit and the nonsense about some mystery mutant is not worth the trouble. im starting some ogkb seeds and Ill bet it crushes the kimbo even though the breeder warns of weak veg.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jul 21, 2017)

I've ran Kimbo several times with GREAT results. Big huge plants actually pulled the most yield off any plants I've ran indoors ... ran em 3 times... same results. Ran Kimbo and Black Dog same time and completely killed it. 

Try Black Dog similar genetics easier to grow... will get big.


----------



## Lordhooha (Jul 21, 2017)

bobrown14 said:


> I've ran Kimbo several times with GREAT results. Big huge plants actually pulled the most yield off any plants I've ran indoors ... ran em 3 times... same results. Ran Kimbo and Black Dog same time and completely killed it.
> 
> Try Black Dog similar genetics easier to grow... will get big.


My kimbos were good like I said black mamba has been my worst


----------



## genuity (Jul 21, 2017)

Cherry cream pie is my new favorite, from EXOTIC...all the plants was nice..
But this one I am still running is the pure winner.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 21, 2017)

Lordhooha said:


> My kimbos were good like I said black mamba has been my worst


Dam I expected big things from black mamba


----------



## SoOLED (Jul 21, 2017)

genuity said:


> Cherry cream pie is my new favorite, from EXOTIC...all the plants was nice..
> But this one I am still running is the pure winner.


there is an old vid on you tube from gromu5 with a run of cherry cream pie.

EG is a good house,


----------



## Lordhooha (Jul 21, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Dam I expected big things from black mamba


I had hoped for big things too. I might have gotten gotten the bottom of the barrel seeds lol. Well after a run of something different I have meltdown on my planner


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Jul 22, 2017)

We just chopped down a black mamba about a week ago and just got the weight 7.5 dried not bad did LST with that one and the buds were rock hard sorry to hear about your mamba we usually run about 3 to 5 strains per run and this mamba way out performed the other ones.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey there NSX.... wow that's some frosty buds. Got any flower pics of the plant b-4 chop??


----------



## bobrown14 (Jul 23, 2017)

Oh yeah I remember the convo on the hermie thing. Did you get any seeds?? Those buds are tremendous.

I just trimmed one of my Labyrinth and got a handful of seeds. Had a few nanners down low same as you but I didn't see them. I had 1 bud that had seed
seeds from Labyrinth 1.jpg
s in it and a nanner right at the main stalk behind the flower with seeds.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jul 23, 2017)

I always have to go looking ... usually. IF they just fall out they've been on the plant for a while. Nanners from the beginning of flower which is when I get them on the LAF... Last few rounds I've just trimmed off all the little shit down low and problem solved. This last Labyrinth I missed one LAF bud down low and it was the one flower with seed.. it was pretty small but had a lot of seeds. Nanner thank God was not very virulent. Most are sterile anyways. I don't stress it and fell lucky to get a few free seeds. 

Kinda depends on how dry your plant is when you trim... I don't let my plants get overly dry.. so they are pretty sticky.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes seeds come from the calyx... male pollen contacts the pistol/stigma and travels down the pistol into the calyx and she's pregnant... hehehe
Sometimes those white seeds are viable if they are full size... the tiger striped ones are for sure viable.


----------



## camandcandice (Jul 24, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> The hermie thing was with my Future, Choc Oranges, and Big Smooths. I didn't notice any on the Grease Monkeys but now that I am trimming I see some nanners here and there and a few seeds so far. Do the seeds usually fall right out or do you have to look for them in the bud? The 3 I've gotten so far just fell out.


I got seeds in my grease monkey keeper (purple pheno) bro bout 20 of them only from the original seed plant though, the clones don't produce any nanners or seed. So my 10 pack of grease monkey turned into a 20 pack haha.
I've given 10 away to friends and they grew just like the clones with no nannas or seed.


----------



## growup.dude (Jul 24, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Miami Haze


Thanks for that answer, I am aware it was Miami Haze but what's the lineage of the Miami Haze is what am looking for. I should have been more specific in my question.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 28, 2017)

Trilogy @ day 24. She is starting to frost up and smell like rotten cantaloupe.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 29, 2017)

Latest harvest of Lightsaber, got some nice colours


----------



## bobrown14 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hey there #4.... looks fantastic.. smoke report or it didn't happen. Just sayin


----------



## GreenSanta (Jul 29, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Here's some Grease Monkeys, found a couple seeds so far an since I lost my clones I will pop them and any more I find and see what happens
> View attachment 3982772 View attachment 3982773 View attachment 3982774


finding fem seeds in a bud like that, Id grow them ... otherwise I dont ever bother growing seeds from unknown female donor ...


----------



## TimeToBurn (Aug 2, 2017)

Any smoke reports on The Cube? Not Cube crosses but the IX3 version.


----------



## SoOLED (Aug 2, 2017)

did they drop for fall yet? who you guys ordering though?


----------



## bobrown14 (Aug 2, 2017)

SHN.....


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 4, 2017)

Trilogy @ day 31 from the flip.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 4, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> And Mike said on IG that he is guaranteeing you will be satisfied with it.


Lol. What a bs claim. If it were a cut maybe. Wouldn't you wanna be satisfied with any purchase? No beans are worth $500. Maybe a cut.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 4, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Mike claims if you are not satisfied then the seeds are on him.


Buy them


----------



## Hellafire916 (Aug 15, 2017)

I have cookies and cream, black mamba, and the future. If you have any questions.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 15, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Lol. What a bs claim. If it were a cut maybe. Wouldn't you wanna be satisfied with any purchase? No beans are worth $500. Maybe a cut.


I would pay 500 for a pack of grapefruit mango.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 19, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> These are supposed to be done in 9 weeks tops, I'm currently 8 weeks in. Can these really be ready in a week? Looks like 2 more weeks to me.. I don't see a single amber trich yet although growing under these cobs I don't see many amber trichs even after all the hairs are orange and receded I only see a few...
> View attachment 3997174 View attachment 3997175 View attachment 3997176


2 more weeks at least. only way to tell when they are supposed to be done is by growing them once already...then you can determine when the clone "should be done", anything else is a guess.


----------



## DesertHydro (Aug 19, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> @DesertHydro didn't you run Future? How long did they take to flower?


i think about 65 days or so depending on pheno. pretty standard on 9 weeks for most things in my garden. mine hermied and were still fire. ive got some beans of future crossed with clack fire that i may have to pop and hope for no hermies. that would be some bad ass shit.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 22, 2017)

just hit the tude....hmmmm no thanks, ill stick with the Triple OG i got as freebies a few yrs ago


----------



## cookie master (Aug 23, 2017)

Shit has gone wild and everyone is overpaying for seeds. I passed on triple og and seeds arent worth this much.


----------



## cookie master (Aug 23, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> These are supposed to be done in 9 weeks tops, I'm currently 8 weeks in. Can these really be ready in a week? Looks like 2 more weeks to me.. I don't see a single amber trich yet although growing under these cobs I don't see many amber trichs even after all the hairs are orange and receded I only see a few...
> View attachment 3997174 View attachment 3997175 View attachment 3997176


Nice cob grow.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 24, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Here's some Future nugs
> View attachment 3999453 View attachment 3999454
> And Big Smooth
> View attachment 3999456 View attachment 3999457


damn that shit looks toxic potent!....better have a nurse on standby?


----------



## Lordhooha (Aug 24, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Here's some Future nugs
> View attachment 3999453 View attachment 3999454
> And Big Smooth
> View attachment 3999456 View attachment 3999457


Damn!


----------



## Lordhooha (Aug 24, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Here's some Future nugs
> View attachment 3999453 View attachment 3999454
> And Big Smooth
> View attachment 3999456 View attachment 3999457


Did you grow in dirt or hydro?


----------



## johny22 (Aug 24, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Here's some Future nugs
> View attachment 3999453 View attachment 3999454
> And Big Smooth
> View attachment 3999456 View attachment 3999457


This is some frosty flowers bra, nice work and well done


----------



## johny22 (Aug 24, 2017)

anyone been breeding with there Exotic males?


----------



## cookie master (Aug 24, 2017)

I have had bad luck with Kimbo and pink. Kimbo never grew after months, and pink is mediocre. I wish I kept some mint chocolate males but even the breeder hasnt done great with it according to black mamba.


----------



## Lordhooha (Aug 25, 2017)

johny22 said:


> anyone been breeding with there Exotic males?


I've breed pink with gg#4 I'm looking to grow them out soon. I think I'll call them pink gorillas lol


----------



## trippnface (Sep 9, 2017)

Outdoor cube ; doing pretty good. stacking frost and still got weeks to go.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 10, 2017)

Kimbo #1  
Kimbo #3


----------



## numberfour (Sep 15, 2017)

Lightsaber, day 25 

 

Last run with her, got a couple more seeds I may revisit at a latter date. Will sure miss her come sifting time, great producer.


----------



## limonene (Sep 16, 2017)

The cube. Very leafy but very frosty.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 16, 2017)

@numberfour , last run? I enjoyed viewing the pics of your lightsaber. Why ya stopping her? New genetics to try?


----------



## Nugteq (Sep 16, 2017)

Sup peeps
I ran blue steel, trap star and kimbo kush
Popped whole pack of BS and TS and 7 KK
Out the gate the Trapstar had issues and half failed to pop and 5 grew out stunted and slow and died within a week and 1 came out healthy
That 1 turned out to be a female but I decided not to keep her although I ran her thru and she has a delightful scent like pink starburst. 
I already got a hold of Mike and hes a good guy hes replacing these because my shit verifiable.
Thats old news on the TS...
Now new ..Blue Steel.
Hermies galore
Out of pack 6 ID females
Week 1 of flower to week 2 of flower 3 ID as herm having both pistils n balls
Week 5 There are 3 Blue Steels
BS#1 Blueberry dom clean structure high yielder smells Blueberry funk fast finisher
BS #4 Clean structure cube/starfighter dom great vigor and great trich production slow to start finishing up now about to be flushed and ill update as it has potential and is single cola dom
BS #2 shes the super star starf dom grows top heavy ball like nugs..didnt like that part as shell be a loweR yielder..but trich production on her is beyond amazing...grown in coco super heavy feeder and magnesium and N hungry

Im running 10 strains in a 6kw garden dialed no issues with light leaks or early stress however Blue Steel #2 must have pollinated half my garden as its seeded a f including my stable genetics have had for a while with never an issue and I pulled BS2 early after I did a triple check (once u see seeds its already sort of too late imo but you know the type of inspection you do after finding seed pods a thorough looking for the culprit) it was Blue Steel 2 and I should have been more wary of it as all the Starfighter dom phenos except 1 showed herm traits they didnt quite know if they were M or F and after sex ID as i said 3 F with pistils showed balls and BS2 was going strong but around week 5 he/she had something else to say about that...and shame on me for not checking a female again to see if it wanted to decide to go all Liberal on me

PICS BELOW Blue Steel #2


----------



## Nugteq (Sep 16, 2017)

Overall. Blue Steel is NOT to be taken lightly if your running it I would spend 3x as much time as normal and constantly check for herms. 

Trap Star is also slow veg and It has potential because smell and frost is pink maybe get some pink trichs...although to be honest Im glad Im done with it and Mike is sending me a Donkey Butter so Ill def be looking forward to those..

Now I have 3 Kimbo Kush 
1 was so slow of a vegger its been in veg 3 months and is still super short...will see how it goes
1 showed both male and female and I chopped it early and she was a fast vegger 
And the last one is pure heaven like she is nothing but frost grenades and Ill be keeping Kimbo#5 who is a medium vigor and great yield and boy oh boy she is a blessing as she just keeps plumping up in size

Pics below are 1. Blue Steel #1 blueb dom just now at drying
2. Blue Steel #4 potential keeper starting flush 
3. Blue steel closer next to Kimbo Kush
And 4. Kimbo Kush #5 just now during flush
(And last pic is a taffie i just chopped down cuz it looks so good had to show it off too)
Even tho Ive probably lost 30% of yield this crop thx to a rogue hermie Im still actually really impressed with the trich production on all of exotics gear so in conclusion. ..

Im overall happy with this breeder as they stand by their products and replaced faulty ones without question and to me...that means more than anything else.

Peace


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 16, 2017)

Nice report there @Nugteq. Appreciate the feedback.Frosty bitches bruh! Sad shit to hear bout the hermies. I popped 3 Kimbos 2 were female 1 male. Just popped 2 more KK's and both were duds. Didn't germ at all. Popped a few other beans also all except some my own beans didn't pop....blah. Have 6 more kimbos to pop gonna pop em all and hope for the best.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 18, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> @numberfour , last run? I enjoyed viewing the pics of your lightsaber. Why ya stopping her? New genetics to try?


Thanks CoB. Yeah making way for some new strains, handed the cut out so should be able to get back if I miss her.


----------



## the gnome (Sep 18, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Anyone that wants to grow a great strain from exotic I highly recommend Chocolate Oranges.


any pics?, Ive been looking to try out some exotic gear an choc O's sounds like the one to try


----------



## Nugteq (Sep 19, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nice report there @Nugteq. Appreciate the feedback.Frosty bitches bruh! Sad shit to hear bout the hermies. I popped 3 Kimbos 2 were female 1 male. Just popped 2 more KK's and both were duds. Didn't germ at all. Popped a few other beans also all except some my own beans didn't pop....blah. Have 6 more kimbos to pop gonna pop em all and hope for the best.


Thx bro good luck on ur kk hunt. Pop em all youll find a keeper no doubt. Let em go as long as possible they keep swelling


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 19, 2017)

Yessir, I let my first two kimbos go 9.5 weeks the second time around, and........jumpin johosephatsbat an these hoes would not stop swelling! Little more narcotic effect but the weight gain was def worth it.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 25, 2017)

Lightsaber, day 35


----------



## Bank Breaker (Oct 1, 2017)

mike just posted a new line of seeds.. any idea on where we can go to get more info?? 

i just want to see pictures. 
even his his previous lines-> donkey butter, berry crunch, sour apple kush, ko ko puffs.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 5, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> mike just posted a new line of seeds.. any idea on where we can go to get more info??
> 
> i just want to see pictures.
> even his his previous lines-> donkey butter, berry crunch, sour apple kush, ko ko puffs.


Instagram is probably your best bet, search for exotic_g_mike nice pic of his Donkey Butter

Lightsaber
- 45 days


----------



## Bank Breaker (Oct 5, 2017)

yeaaa.. his crunch berries dont look too different from the phenos i found from blue steel.. so im not sure if i'll re run it. im leaning towards his other gear 
also we need more pics than just this lol


----------



## Bean Busy (Oct 6, 2017)

I scooped a pack of moose tracks but aint got room to pop any for a while.

Anyone else running it now or heard good things, if so it might jump the queue


----------



## funnyoldsmoke (Oct 7, 2017)

I've got 3 in the pink popped 4 they all been males am hoping the next 4 i pop I will get some females


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 7, 2017)

I dropped three Trilogy beans. Two sprouted and had one female. My life shit the bed and I had to move so I had to chop them.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Oct 9, 2017)

Blue Steel
Prob 6th or 7th week. Because i remember running these for another 2 weeks just to see what would happen.
So i don't know if i agree with the earlier post about 'extra care' or watching it everyday because its proned to hermie. Not sure what a hermie plant looks like because ive seen guys post absolutely beautiful plants labelled 'hermies'. I thought maybe it was an insider joke i didn't get so i didn't say anything lol.

-Thats 2 plants different phenos..
-one pine cone head pheno
-one nugget bulb shaped pheno

Smelled like blueberry og alright.. super sticky dense dense plants. Definitely give this one a chance if you're looking for a fruity berry smelling plant. First plant to ever smell like blueberry mints during veg. I knew it was going to be special


----------



## Bank Breaker (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Bank Breaker (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Bank Breaker (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Bank Breaker (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Bank Breaker (Oct 9, 2017)

Sorry I didn't post all these at once.. was in a rush this morning.

I thought these plants were very pretty all the way through. A good strong veg was all it needed. I don't transplant. They go straight into those Small NO FRILLS shopping bags you buy for $3Cad. If i had to guess, its 5-7 gallons worth of mix.

Major root porn action going on with those bags because its so god damn breathable. I've never even tried 'smart pots' or those other brands you buy at gardening suppliers but if you're on a budget DEFINITELY get yourself those reusable shopping bags a try.

Overall very strong sturdy plants. Never used stakes or anything.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Oct 9, 2017)

Popped 4 seeds, got 100% germination rate. So all in all a pretty good experience with EG.


----------



## Lennox205 (Oct 14, 2017)

I've been really happy with my grease monkey. Out of 11 seeds, I got 4 females and all were good. I decided to let one go because it wasn't as good as the other three, but the others are all similar quality and have different traits that make them worth keeping. One stays really short, probably the shortest plant that I have grown. I tend to have height problems, so that one is worth keeping. The other two are really good too and I can't pick one that I prefer over the other.

I started Future, TrapStar, Ceasar and select 45 on Thursday. Just about all of them have germinated, except a few of the Future haven't sprouted yet. I have 4 of those, so I expect a good female out of them. I started an old pack of Blackberry Cream and only one plant survived. Hopefully, its a female.


----------



## Sir72 (Oct 15, 2017)

Anyone know which exotic strain would be best for feel good, relaxation but not sedation?


----------



## Bank Breaker (Oct 16, 2017)

Sir72 said:


> Anyone know which exotic strain would be best for feel good, relaxation but not sedation?


Honestly give Blue Steel a try. I think you'll have a fun time pheno hunting. Even the males are so beautiful when vegging. You'll see trichomes production in vegg under a 400watt. Its the only plant I've ever grown where the vegging plant smells like 'blue' mints. Not even a blueberry mint.

You'll get a few different highs from each pheno.. The orange hair one I posted earlier of the nug was SUPER DENSE and super couch lock.. I have extremely high tolerance too, and that orange haired one literally makes me go night night. All of them made me hungry and gave me pasties.. something I haven't felt in a really long time.


----------



## trippnface (Oct 20, 2017)

well ; starfighter ( the cube) does absolutely HORRIBLE outdoor. never had a plant get such bad budrot; and it is not just the size of the colas. also 1 is still going; super late flowerer. REALLY frosty; but not even as frosty as platinum buffalo. smells strong; but not super great. no way that pack was worth so much; unless you specifically want those genetics. unless terps and strength is mindblowing; pretty weak all together. already killed my cuts. found enough s1 seeds though i can always try again later; or breed.

my gelato bagseed shit all over this cross


----------



## numberfour (Oct 21, 2017)

Lightsaber 
Day 61


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 25, 2017)

chocolate orange getting ready to flip in two weeks


----------



## numberfour (Oct 28, 2017)

Lightsaber
Day 68 and harvested


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Oct 31, 2017)

Lennox205 said:


> I've been really happy with my grease monkey. Out of 11 seeds, I got 4 females and all were good. I decided to let one go because it wasn't as good as the other three, but the others are all similar quality and have different traits that make them worth keeping. One stays really short, probably the shortest plant that I have grown. I tend to have height problems, so that one is worth keeping. The other two are really good too and I can't pick one that I prefer over the other.
> 
> I started Future, TrapStar, Ceasar and select 45 on Thursday. Just about all of them have germinated, except a few of the Future haven't sprouted yet. I have 4 of those, so I expect a good female out of them. I started an old pack of Blackberry Cream and only one plant survived. Hopefully, its a female.


Just ordered Ceasar and also have Kimbo Kush going. Only 2 out of 6 kimonos survived but the one is growing nice and short with big fan leaves. Interested how the caeser is alias have Mr.Clean to germ


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Oct 31, 2017)

Nugteq said:


> Overall. Blue Steel is NOT to be taken lightly if your running it I would spend 3x as much time as normal and constantly check for herms.
> 
> Trap Star is also slow veg and It has potential because smell and frost is pink maybe get some pink trichs...although to be honest Im glad Im done with it and Mike is sending me a Donkey Butter so Ill def be looking forward to those..
> 
> ...


I also have 2 kimbos going and big difference in growth rate, the one is short and slow the other keeping tight nodes bud growing fast, can't wait to see still have 6 more to pop


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Oct 31, 2017)

SoOLED said:


> did they drop for fall yet? who you guys ordering though?


SeedsHereNow.com and get on the text list for Instant reminders on strain drops/restock. I can't stop spending $ everytime I get a text lol


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 1, 2017)

johny22 said:


> anyone been breeding with there Exotic males?


i bred with a frosty gutbuster male my last batch of cookie strain hoping to add more yields to the offspring will post some pics later


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 1, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Lightsaber, day 35
> View attachment 4016828


looking this i wonder why i still haven't popped them... need to do something about it lol


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 8, 2017)

young choco orange here. stoked for this one as it's completely different than my previous pheno


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 14, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bbad0GxnV_h/?hl=en&taken-by=exotic_g_mike

Tina and Cookies and Cream won 1st place for best indica and hybrid


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 14, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bbad0GxnV_h/?hl=en&taken-by=exotic_g_mike
> 
> Tina (aka Constantine) and Cookies and Cream won 1st place for best indica and hybrid


Tina is constantine X triple og


----------



## Bezbia (Nov 14, 2017)

Thought I would post this for people wanting to grow the candy but there is no grows on it it is an awesome plant to grow with nice sweet doughy smells and nice color like they show in the pic this is week 6 flower


----------



## Bezbia (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Bezbia (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Bezbia (Nov 14, 2017)

Thought I would post the candy never can find any info on it anywhere so here you go stretch is 3 x on one pheno and really not much on two others at all but I'm just Gona post the one that stretched cause it's further in flower nice smells kinda sweet doughy smell candy and. NIce color popping out


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 17, 2017)

Anyone else growing Kimbo Kush. Jw if your leaf stems are turning purple like this, hopefully that's a good sign for some purple buds.


----------



## linderstein (Nov 18, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Tina is constantine X triple og


Tina is constantine.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BaMehj3hJoJ/


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 18, 2017)

linderstein said:


> Tina is constantine.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BaMehj3hJoJ/


I asked the guys at SeedsHereNow and he said the strain name Tina is made of Constantine x Tripple OG. Tina is an unrelease from the Tripple Og breedings by Exotic Genetix


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 18, 2017)

linderstein said:


> Tina is constantine.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BaMehj3hJoJ/


This was off the Facebook post that I asked them. They posted a pic of the cups they just won with Tina and Cookies n Cream, I think the guy mislabeled his Instagram post


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 18, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Anyone else growing Kimbo Kush. Jw if your leaf stems are turning purple like this, hopefully that's a good sign for some purple buds.


A lot of his strains with star fighter in them do this in my experience. 
Your chance at purple is definitely good with Kimbo


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 18, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> A lot of his strains with star fighter in them do this in my experience.
> Your chance at purple is definitely good with Kimbo


Thanks for the response, can't wait to see what happens. Are you in the North East?


----------



## linderstein (Nov 19, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> This was off the Facebook post that I asked them. They posted a pic of the cups they just won with Tina and Cookies n Cream, I think the guy mislabeled his Instagram post


I need post of Mike exotix......
for now only speculation.

I run bootylicius , constantine x cac.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 19, 2017)

linderstein said:


> I need post of Mike exotix......
> for now only speculation.
> 
> I run bootylicius , constantine x cac.


WOW those look mega dense.. give us some feedback on what you think. i love those colours.


----------



## ApacheBone (Nov 19, 2017)

Do anyone know what exotic genetix LRB 81 is? I received as a freebie pack awhile back. Any info will be appreciated.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 19, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Anyone else growing Kimbo Kush. Jw if your leaf stems are turning purple like this, hopefully that's a good sign for some purple buds.


I've grown her multiple times and have a cut I keep in rotation constantly now. Most phenos seem to have purple stems so I wouldn't worry. The cut I keep now the stems are purple throughout veg and leaves and stems both turn dark purple towards the end. I actually had one cold night in my room before adding heat and the leaves are already dark purple in early flower. Oops! Wouldn't worry about it though if you think your nutes are on point.

You should love her! I've only grown F1's which are no longer available but every pheno has been stellar.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 19, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I've grown her multiple times and have a cut I keep in rotation constantly now. Most phenos seem to have purple stems so I wouldn't worry. The cut I keep now the stems are purple throughout veg and leaves and stems both turn dark purple towards the end. I actually had one cold night in my room before adding heat and the leaves are already dark purple in early flower. Oops! Wouldn't worry about it though if you think your nutes are on point.
> 
> You should love her! I've only grown F1's which are no longer available but every pheno has been stellar.


Sounds good I can't wait to see what she produces. What do you like about it? It's in veg still getting ready to take a clone and flip her to see what I get I have 2 ones growing shorter and bit thinner leaves, I also noticed the purple more as my temps drop with the start of winter here. It's gets to only 68 but the stems are getting s nice deep purple. I use roots organics powder nutes everything is going well I just need to up the dosage a bit they are all a bit too light green


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 20, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Thanks for the response, can't wait to see what happens. Are you in the North East?


Something like that lol.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 20, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Something like that lol.


Well same here lol it's hard to meet people with the same hobby. I drive 2hrs to DC to get stuff when I don't have my own


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 21, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> What do you like about it?


There's a lot to love about Kimbo and that's why I've continued working with her. Really good sex ratio. I'd almost say she could be confused for a feminized strain she puts out 9/10 females in my experience and have heard that from others. Could be different for f2s im not sure. 

Most phenos are caked with resin thanks to the starfighter dad. Giant stalked trichomes you'll have to see to believe. Great for making concentrates if that's your thing.

Great berry/gassy flavors from her and of course you have a decent chance of getting a nice colorful phenotype. The "green" phenos are just as good though if not better. My first keeper wasn't colorful and was a semi mutant but it was caked in resin.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 21, 2017)

does anyone know of anybody running Trilogy? seemed like an obvious winner, but cant find any grows on it.

cube x triple og

that's like $900 worth of genetics right there. can't say i've grown anything that expensive EVER.. and its like a regular pack


----------



## bottletoke (Nov 21, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> does anyone know of anybody running Trilogy? seemed like an obvious winner, but cant find any grows on it.
> 
> cube x triple og
> 
> that's like $900 worth of genetics right there. can't say i've grown anything that expensive EVER.. and its like a regular pack


$900?? whos selling them for that??


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 21, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> does anyone know of anybody running Trilogy? seemed like an obvious winner, but cant find any grows on it.
> 
> cube x triple og
> 
> that's like $900 worth of genetics right there. can't say i've grown anything that expensive EVER.. and its like a regular pack


I have a pack of Mr.Clean cube x skunk I think it one a cup but the Trilogy should be good. I just got caeser also


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 21, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> $900?? whos selling them for that??


The cost of the 2 strains if you bought them individually and bred them it would cost that much. SeedsHereNow has the cube and Tripple og seeds for 3-500 each pack


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 21, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> There's a lot to love about Kimbo and that's why I've continued working with her. Really good sex ratio. I'd almost say she could be confused for a feminized strain she puts out 9/10 females in my experience and have heard that from others. Could be different for f2s im not sure.
> 
> Most phenos are caked with resin thanks to the starfighter dad. Giant stalked trichomes you'll have to see to believe. Great for making concentrates if that's your thing.
> 
> Great berry/gassy flavors from her and of course you have a decent chance of getting a nice colorful phenotype. The "green" phenos are just as good though if not better. My first keeper wasn't colorful and was a semi mutant but it was caked in resin.


Getting me excited. I germed 6 seeds one never went past sprouting up the other 3 died few weeks later for some reason. But the 2 look good one growing slower and the other really thick stalk nice wide fan leaves and the purple from the leaf stems. I'm a hash guy I like dry sift to BHO so I can't wait to have some fun with that. I chose her for a the things you described, I have 6 more seeds if these are nothing special.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 21, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Getting me excited. I germed 6 seeds one never went past sprouting up the other 3 died few weeks later for some reason. But the 2 look good one growing slower and the other really thick stalk nice wide fan leaves and the purple from the leaf stems. I'm a hash guy I like dry sift to BHO so I can't wait to have some fun with that. I chose her for a the things you described, I have 6 more seeds if these are nothing special.


Yeah I've had a mutant or two and two beans die out at birth as well. Worth it though cause I haven't seen a shitty pheno yet. Keep us updated I love seeing Kimbo shots.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 21, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah I've had a mutant or two and two beans die out at birth as well. Worth it though cause I haven't seen a shitty pheno yet. Keep us updated I love seeing Kimbo shots.


Will do, tanking the main top for the clone mother in this next week then putting it in flower to see what I have. This is my first time really working with different strains I also have Colorado clementines from Laplata and one them has a nice orange smell coming through already, can't wait to see what that turns out to be. I had orange soda BHO that was a cup winner and tasted amazing which got me hooked looking for some orange flavor. Also have sour sunset and Durango Og all have their. Different traits but so far the one clementine has the best smell of everything


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 22, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> The cost of the 2 strains if you bought them individually and bred them it would cost that much. SeedsHereNow has the cube and Tripple og seeds for 3-500 each pack


You dont add cost like that if you breed each out. It's a hybrid. No seedpack cost $900.
Anyhow good luck on the kimbo.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 22, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> I have a pack of Mr.Clean cube x skunk I think it one a cup but the Trilogy should be good. I just got caeser also


caesar is a WINNER <3
i think its a way better looking cross than donkey butter. despite having grease monkey genetics in them, they're awfully coney buds for me. 

i'm down to either getting trilogy and caesar, and have them face off in a frost battle, or trilogy and another 'kush' hybrid. preferably something with colour. 

i've yet to see any flowering purple lambo's out there so still waiting.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 22, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You dont add cost like that if you breed each out. It's a hybrid. No seedpack cost $900.
> Anyhow good luck on the kimbo.


Go on SeedsHereNow and look at the prices for the 2 strains to buy and then to cross eachother to make the strain he was talking about. I was just saying in theory if he bought the 2 strains Tripple og and the Cube


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 22, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> caesar is a WINNER <3
> i think its a way better looking cross than donkey butter. despite having grease monkey genetics in them, they're awfully coney buds for me.
> 
> i'm down to either getting trilogy and caesar, and have them face off in a frost battle, or trilogy and another 'kush' hybrid. preferably something with colour.
> ...


I really want Grease monkey but the donkey butter just didn't have my interest over the actual GG x Tripple og. I like the gorilla glue taste so hopefully get something with that nice size and frost. Curious to see it beside the Kimbo Kush im growing.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 22, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> I really want Grease monkey but the donkey butter just didn't have my interest over the actual GG x Tripple og. I like the gorilla glue taste so hopefully get something with that nice size and frost. Curious to see it beside the Kimbo Kush im growing.


Grease monkey is an old strain, only chance of getting it is an auction, and you can prob expect to pay at least $1000 that way. if you want to see pics of grease monkey and kimbo, along with others, look back in this thread. I put up a ton of pics of my keepers, and a bunch of good info...you just gotta dig for it, but it's there.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 22, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Grease monkey is an old strain, only chance of getting it is an auction, and you can prob expect to pay at least $1000 that way. if you want to see pics of grease monkey and kimbo, along with others, look back in this thread. I put up a ton of pics of my keepers, and a bunch of good info...you just gotta dig for it, but it's there.


What Grease Monkey is $1000 at auction. So how much for StarFighter Ix or cubed strain? 
Plus for starfighter, I would grow obs gear.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 22, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What Grease Monkey is $1000 at auction. So how much for StarFighter Ix or cubed strain?
> Plus for starfighter, I would grow obs gear.


Yea I've been looking at obs gear just so pricy spending 150 plus for strains. You can get the cube for 300-500 but not sure about a pure starfighter I only came across crosses of the strarfighter


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 22, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Grease monkey is an old strain, only chance of getting it is an auction, and you can prob expect to pay at least $1000 that way. if you want to see pics of grease monkey and kimbo, along with others, look back in this thread. I put up a ton of pics of my keepers, and a bunch of good info...you just gotta dig for it, but it's there.


Thanks I'll check those out, I didn't know it was that old of a strain I thought it was about as old as Kimbo


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 22, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Yea I've been looking at obs gear just so pricy spending 150 plus for strains. You can get the cube for 300-500 but not sure about a pure starfighter I only came across crosses of the strarfighter


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 22, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4046803


Is that Obsolete?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 22, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Is that Obsolete?


He is one of the people that had the original starfigther. Him and Alien. Those are the breeders many people like Exotic admire and have used their genetics as the backbone/building blocks to his strains. Example "Starfighter".


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 22, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> He is one of the people that had the original starfigther. Him and Alien. Those are the breeders many people like Exotic admire and have used their genetics as the backbone/building blocks to his strains. Example "Starfighter".


Okay I thought they were the same person it's 2 diff companies with same genetix?


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 22, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> He is one of the people that had the original starfigther. Him and Alien. Those are the breeders many people like Exotic admire and have used their genetics as the backbone/building blocks to his strains. Example "Starfighter".


Can you go through alien if in a non legal state


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 23, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What Grease Monkey is $1000 at auction. So how much for StarFighter Ix or cubed strain?
> Plus for starfighter, I would grow obs gear.


Never said someone was selling them. Just letting him know what he is likely to run into trying to get packs that aren't available anymore. Grease monkey seems to be that one pack everyone wished they got, like the chocolate covered strawberries.


----------



## genuity (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm still upset about them chocolate covered strawberries.... Right through my fingertips


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 23, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Can you go through alien if in a non legal state


No lol. You have to goto a seedbank.
Most breeders make you use the seedbanks. They dont know you personally.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 23, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Never said someone was selling them. Just letting him know what he is likely to run into trying to get packs that aren't available anymore. Grease monkey seems to be that one pack everyone wished they got, like the chocolate covered strawberries.


It's just me, I came from the time when exotic was just a normal forum memeber like you. He liked obsoul33t and alien as well did many others. I guess what Im getting at is that the people I admire they do too and their work and I would just get it direct from those fourum brothers from years past on thcfarm and the cannacollective.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 23, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Will do, tanking the main top for the clone mother in this next week then putting it in flower to see what I have. This is my first time really working with different strains I also have Colorado clementines from Laplata and one them has a nice orange smell coming through already, can't wait to see what that turns out to be. I had orange soda BHO that was a cup winner and tasted amazing which got me hooked looking for some orange flavor. Also have sour sunset and Durango Og all have their. Different traits but so far the one clementine has the best smell of everything


Have any pics of the Colorado clementine? I popped two beans about a week and a half ago. They are doing exceptionally well in veg. I'm about to top em both for clones and manifold them.
@thcfarmer I have a few Kimbo pics to post.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> No lol. You have to goto a seedbank.
> Most breeders make you use the seedbanks. They dont know you personally.


That's what I meant I worded wrong I didn't see any seed banks with alien just obs


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 23, 2017)

CoB_nUt said:


> Have any pics of the Colorado clementine? I popped two beans about a week and a half ago. They are doing exceptionally well in veg. I'm about to top em both for clones and manifold them.
> @thcfarmer I have a few Kimbo pics to post.


I'll get some up this weekend there a bit light green from under fed so giving them a tea tomorrow and will have something prob Sunday. The one with the good smell has more Sativa to it thinner leaves and lil taller then the others that have more the wider shorter structure but I'm excited to see. I also got a sample pack of the clementine x Durango og curious what that would be like


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 23, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> does anyone know of anybody running Trilogy? seemed like an obvious winner, but cant find any grows on it.
> 
> cube x triple og
> 
> that's like $900 worth of genetics right there. can't say i've grown anything that expensive EVER.. and its like a regular pack


I started a couple and had to pull them at day 35 due to a move. They were going to be nice.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 24, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> That's what I meant I worded wrong I didn't see any seed banks with alien just obs


This is one called healing harvest i believe 
Some newer alien things... but to me there the norm of todays genetics


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 24, 2017)

What we see is Last in Exotic Mikes Hand writting. 
Hulk IX
I have never seen these released before..
I believe they are 《Green Ribbion x Starfighter IX》. I hope all these seeds sprout and get at least two females.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 24, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You dont add cost like that if you breed each out. It's a hybrid. No seedpack cost $900.
> Anyhow good luck on the kimbo.


i know you don't add cost like that..
but realistically trilogy has a lot of dollar value put into it's genetics..

the cube being one, and triple og being the other.


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 24, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> i know you don't add cost like that..
> but realistically trilogy has a lot of dollar value put into it's genetics..
> 
> the cube being one, and triple og being the other.


Just ordered another pack for myself.


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 24, 2017)

She was the one in the front on the the left.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 24, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> View attachment 4047539
> She was the one in the front on the the left.


She looks good, can't wait to try Cube x skunk


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 24, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> View attachment 4047539
> She was the one in the front on the the left.


wow go trilogy
lollll


----------



## SDgoonie (Nov 24, 2017)

I just splurged and ordered a couple packs. Milk&cookies, koko puffs, purple lambo, donkey butter, a1 yola, mr clean & shreiker...we'll see how these triple og crosses are.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 25, 2017)

SDgoonie said:


> I just splurged and ordered a couple packs. Milk&cookies, koko puffs, purple lambo, donkey butter, a1 yola, mr clean & shreiker...we'll see how these triple og crosses are.


Which bank?


----------



## SDgoonie (Nov 25, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Which bank?


I went with greenline organics, cash payment. Had em on sale for 65 a pack. Hope they arrive without a hitch


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 25, 2017)

SDgoonie said:


> I went with greenline organics, cash payment. Had em on sale for 65 a pack. Hope they arrive without a hitch


thats a wicked deal. wayyy better than seedsherenow. thats where i get my packs.

how do i order from greenline. googled them and didnt get much


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 25, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> thats a wicked deal. wayyy better than seedsherenow. thats where i get my packs.
> 
> how do i order from greenline. googled them and didnt get much


http://gandlapparel.com/?s=Exotic+&post_type=product

Let me know if the credit card option works my friend.


----------



## SDgoonie (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm still awaiting instructions via email as to where ill be sending payment. Hope they get back to me soon


----------



## numberfour (Nov 25, 2017)

Lightsaber


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 25, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> http://gandlapparel.com/?s=Exotic+&post_type=product
> 
> Let me know if the credit card option works my friend.


they're out of a lot of other strains. milk n cookies still in stock for those who are still looking.


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 25, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> they're out of a lot of other strains. milk n cookies still in stock for those who are still looking.


Did you order anything?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 25, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4047503
> View attachment 4047504
> What we see is Last in Exotic Mikes Hand writting.
> Hulk IX
> ...


So I looked through the glass today and the seeds appear to have slightly split.

This is good because they are from around 2012.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 25, 2017)

SDgoonie said:


> I just splurged and ordered a couple packs. Milk&cookies, koko puffs, purple lambo, donkey butter, a1 yola, mr clean & shreiker...we'll see how these triple og crosses are.


I also have Mr.clean seeds waiting to pop, I love some skunk i couldn't pass it up


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 25, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> Did you order anything?


no.. couldnt find my packs.
i wanted a pack of trilogy and a pack of caesar for them to face off in a frost contest.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 25, 2017)

yayyyy

SHN just restocked a bunch of strains that were sold out. right in time b4 the sale is over 

strains like:
a1 yola
donkey butter
cookies and cream
kimbo kush
candy apple kush ( obsol33te cross)
milk n cookies 
triple chocolate chip and more


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 25, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> yayyyy
> 
> SHN just restocked a bunch of strains that were sold out. right in time b4 the sale is over
> 
> ...


They have Kimbo Kush now, it was out for a while


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 25, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> yayyyy
> 
> SHN just restocked a bunch of strains that were sold out. right in time b4 the sale is over
> 
> ...


Starfighter that he uses is from Obsolete also and the orange strain for most his crosses is from Relentless


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 25, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Starfighter that he uses is from Obsolete also and the orange strain for most his crosses is from Relentless


you seem pretty knowledgeable in eg's gear. so hopefully you can help me make up my mind by sunday before the sale is over 

I have my heart set of Caesar (frost monster and HUGE cannon colas) and trilogy because of it's genetics triple OG and the cube. i plan to have them face off for frost competition. i picked caesar over donkey butter cuz it's more gg4 specific phenos rather than grease monkey genetics which is like mixed with gg4/cookies/cube.

I'm trying to stay away from triple og cookie crosses because i find them very coney bud like structure like i mentioned in earlier posts. donkey butter /milk n cookies included. ive seen IG's pics of those monsters too but too coney for my liking. caesar and a1 yola had block head pheno budstructures which im looking for.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 25, 2017)

so yea.. right now its trilogy and caesar. and i'm looking for a 3rd winner. any suggestions?

atm.. i'm thinking of purple lambo (wouldn't mind having some purple genetics in my garden. i'm looking for something along the lines of Ocean Genetics Ninja Fruit purple'ness)
-i need some convincing on candy apple kush (i don't know anything about obsol33te) *i've dreamed of a strain that smelt anything like apples.. and i've yet to find one. but sometimes the name often leads people to think it smells like the name. Unless someone knows something about one of the parents sour apple and can give insight. (i got disappointed growing peanut butter breath by thug pug.smelt nothing like peanuts or peanut butter or roasted peanuts. typical low yielding cookie cross super frosty but low yielding. found a few purple dark phenos so it was a cool grow but i thought blue steel had more frost profile than pbb and had WAYY bigger yields. just my experience)


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 25, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> you seem pretty knowledgeable in eg's gear. so hopefully you can help me make up my mind by sunday before the sale is over
> 
> I have my heart set of Caesar (frost monster and HUGE cannon colas) and trilogy because of it's genetics triple OG and the cube. i plan to have them face off for frost competition. i picked caesar over donkey butter cuz it's more gg4 specific phenos rather than grease monkey genetics which is like mixed with gg4/cookies/cube.
> 
> I'm trying to stay away from triple og cookie crosses because i find them very coney bud like structure like i mentioned in earlier posts. donkey butter /milk n cookies included. ive seen IG's pics of those monsters too but too coney for my liking. caesar and a1 yola had block head pheno budstructures which im looking for.


What time does the sale end?


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 25, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What time does the sale end?


prob sunday. just guessing tho. along with other black friday sales


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 25, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> so yea.. right now its trilogy and caesar. and i'm looking for a 3rd winner. any suggestions?
> 
> atm.. i'm thinking of purple lambo (wouldn't mind having some purple genetics in my garden. i'm looking for something along the lines of Ocean Genetics Ninja Fruit purple'ness)
> -i need some convincing on candy apple kush (i don't know anything about obsol33te) *i've dreamed of a strain that smelt anything like apples.. and i've yet to find one. but sometimes the name often leads people to think it smells like the name. Unless someone knows something about one of the parents sour apple and can give insight. (i got disappointed growing peanut butter breath by thug pug.smelt nothing like peanuts or peanut butter or roasted peanuts. typical low yielding cookie cross super frosty but low yielding. found a few purple dark phenos so it was a cool grow but i thought blue steel had more frost profile than pbb and had WAYY bigger yields. just my experience)


That's funny we said the same thing about the caeser over the donkey butter I got the caeser because the more pure Gg in it rather then the already crossed. I have Kimbo Kush going in veg and the main stem into lead stems is turning purple. There's suppose to be some purple phenos in it. I heard someone running the purple lambo or saw it and said there wasn't really any purple. I'm also an Ocean Grown fan I have Dark Helmet waiting to be popped. I've got a lot waiting to pop lol but not enough space


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 25, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> so yea.. right now its trilogy and caesar. and i'm looking for a 3rd winner. any suggestions?
> 
> atm.. i'm thinking of purple lambo (wouldn't mind having some purple genetics in my garden. i'm looking for something along the lines of Ocean Genetics Ninja Fruit purple'ness)
> -i need some convincing on candy apple kush (i don't know anything about obsol33te) *i've dreamed of a strain that smelt anything like apples.. and i've yet to find one. but sometimes the name often leads people to think it smells like the name. Unless someone knows something about one of the parents sour apple and can give insight. (i got disappointed growing peanut butter breath by thug pug.smelt nothing like peanuts or peanut butter or roasted peanuts. typical low yielding cookie cross super frosty but low yielding. found a few purple dark phenos so it was a cool grow but i thought blue steel had more frost profile than pbb and had WAYY bigger yields. just my experience)


I think I'd grab Kimbo or cookies n cream


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 26, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> I think I'd grab Kimbo or cookies n cream


do you know if the kimbo kush that got released later on to replenish stock on the shelves was Kimbo Kush back crossed with itself? or is it still legitimate black berry kush x starfighter??

i don't know why but i shy away from back crosses. some ppl say it's a better stabilized version of the strain (thats why they back crossed to stabilize and preserve it) but i think there will be less phenos to find. I enjoy find that one in every 10 pheno ppl get amazed by.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 26, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> That's funny we said the same thing about the caeser over the donkey butter I got the caeser because the more pure Gg in it rather then the already crossed. I have Kimbo Kush going in veg and the main stem into lead stems is turning purple. There's suppose to be some purple phenos in it. I heard someone running the purple lambo or saw it and said there wasn't really any purple. I'm also an Ocean Grown fan I have Dark Helmet waiting to be popped. I've got a lot waiting to pop lol but not enough space


gg4 ain't no joke. and i haven't had any gg4 crosses in my garden, so i definitely want to feel that gg4 pheno presence. it'll be harder to find with donkey butter with all that many genetics stuffed into her lol


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 26, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> View attachment 4047539
> She was the one in the front on the the left.


you weren't kidding. those look thick.. and dense and frosty. like out frosting the other ones too.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 26, 2017)

3 in the pink has Pink cookies aka wedding cake. (cherry pie x cookies) x triple og
and also triple chocolate chip. mint chocolate chip x triple og

i know i said i was going to stay away from his cookie crosses. but after looking his next year's release, which is going to be strains crossed with his male mint chocolate chip stud. i wanted to get a strain that has something related to his MCC just to get a feel or comparison for next year 

but at the same time.. he's already got a lot of cookie crosses, c&c being the most popular. but after his triple og lineup release, do you feel there's a 'higher end' cookie cross on top of them all? i'm leaning towards his milk and cookies only because it has all the winners cookies and cream (undisclosed cookies x starfighter) x (triple og). as where his other cookie crosses are something along the lines of donkey butter which is (grease monkey x c&c) x (triple og). 

i guess you can say DONKEY BUTTER is Grease Monkey (GG#4 x cookies and cream) x OG cross 
and MILK AND COOKIES is Cookies and Cream (Starfighter x undisclosed cookies) x OG cross
and 3 in the Pink is Wedding Cake(Cherry Pie x Girl Scout Cookies) x OG cross ***anyone have great things to say about cherry pie? a lot of guys were butt hurt myself included when we missed out on Cherry Cream Pie. I don't know anything about cherry pie crosses/strains but heard great things about it.. does it carry any fruity smell with pungent gasoline smell?

https://www.instagram.com/p/BZroWkXHISS/?hl=en&taken-by=exoticgenetix_mike


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 26, 2017)

im leaning towards milk and cookies only because i've seen more phenos of it on IG. clearly_grown found a block head pheno of donkey butter so it's making me change my mind :/
can you guys tell how much i hate coney buds and foxtail looking structure? lol
and his donkey butter pic he just posted was a BEAST. i can't wait till it finishes.


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 26, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> im leaning towards milk and cookies only because i've seen more phenos of it on IG. clearly_grown found a block head pheno of donkey butter so it's making me change my mind :/
> can you guys tell how much i hate coney buds and foxtail looking structure? lol
> and his donkey butter pic he just posted was a BEAST. i can't wait till it finishes.


I went to the harvest cup in San Bern a couple weeks ago and monopolized Mike's generous time for quite a while. All of us have different goals it seems when trying to choose genetics, but I did spend considerable time picking his brain and asking him quite a bit of questions. I didn't mention who I was, or what I'd spoken with him roughly 18 months earlier at the same location, but apparently he remembered me. What i can say is, that he spent far more time than he needed to, and answered every question i had in the best detail (If I were in his position and had a dozen or more crosses to remember off the top of my head) he possibly could. My questions touched mostly on: 
1. Growth structure and whether or not the plant gree like a power pole or christmas tree because i don't veg mother plants and if I could yield enough good, viable clones off it, REAL flower time, TRUE overall yield potential, and overall bag appeal and TERPS. Obviously, his menu has expanded and I could only afford to buy some of what he offers, but after talking with him and giving him my basic criteria of what I was looking for, I ended up leaving with Crunch Berries, Triple Chocolate Chip, Donkey Butter, A1 Yola, and Caesar. I have high hopes for all of them, but so far, my best return on investment has been Black Mamba, and Grease Monkey. He did say, that A1 yola delivers colas, but that crunch berries delivers more overall yield. Details like that, which are left out of nearly every seedbank's descriptions are not only important details, but HUGE time savers. That being said, I've run a pack of kimbos, and was sorely disappointed. The 3 keeper phenos I found out of a pack of bm's though have served me very well. Also, I did see dry flower of both the donkey butter and triple chocolate chip and both were AAA+++! Guicy G, also had a good look and MAD TERPS. I'm just another guy who's been growing for 20 years and have experimented with tons of strains, but I don't have the time, room, or cash to phenohunt 100+ seeds at a time like these huge commercial grows who, for lack of a better term, have bribed their way into doing "legally" what most of us wish we had the capital and resources to do ourselves. For what it's worth, I hope that helps. 
~McG


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Mcgician (Nov 26, 2017)

A couple "bowls" of Black Mamba #5. To be honest, it was heat stressed from this last summer's heat and humidity. The stuff now, looks better than that. This last summer in SoCal was a fuckin BITCH to deal with!


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 26, 2017)

Off topic, but this was some purple punch at one of the booths. It's trichomes were off the hook and plenty stoney, but the entire jar was all small nugs, so unless you've got the time, money, and patience, don't expect shit for yield. Although, I've got a pheno of some snowball from ethos right now that is off the hook and frosty as fuck too, unfortunately, like that purple punch, it doesn't yield enough to keep around.


----------



## apollo4201982 (Nov 26, 2017)

Ao i ordered a 5 pack of mango cream and im wondering if any of you have grown it out?


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 26, 2017)

These are a couple pics of grease monkey at week 5 right now. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic, but trust me, grease monkey is looking STRONG. Not sure what to say about terps yet though. Still too early.


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 26, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> I've got some snowball going right now, so they don't yield well? How is the smoke on it?


Not finished yet. Wish I could tell you.


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 26, 2017)

Let me just say this though, I almost always run things twice if starting from seed. Seeds run tap roots and usually exhibit cola dominant tendencies, which, if fimmed (like i did to most of them), is awfully hard to tell. I'll be running my #2 snowball pheno from clone soon. It's rooted and vegged right now. This is an exotic genetic thread though so I don't want to keep spamming it.


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 26, 2017)

I tried to take a couple pics of snowball for you, but they turned out like crap cuz I can't hold the phone and flashlight still enough at the same time. I need a real camera and tripod like the seed breeders use. I also should turn off my fans like they do too, but I'm just a regular Joe schmo with a cell phone so it is what it is. They're only going into week 5 right now. Just a little behind the grease monkeys.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 26, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> I went to the harvest cup in San Bern a couple weeks ago and monopolized Mike's generous time for quite a while. All of us have different goals it seems when trying to choose genetics, but I did spend considerable time picking his brain and asking him quite a bit of questions. I didn't mention who I was, or what I'd spoken with him roughly 18 months earlier at the same location, but apparently he remembered me. What i can say is, that he spent far more time than he needed to, and answered every question i had in the best detail (If I were in his position and had a dozen or more crosses to remember off the top of my head) he possibly could. My questions touched mostly on:
> 1. Growth structure and whether or not the plant gree like a power pole or christmas tree because i don't veg mother plants and if I could yield enough good, viable clones off it, REAL flower time, TRUE overall yield potential, and overall bag appeal and TERPS. Obviously, his menu has expanded and I could only afford to buy some of what he offers, but after talking with him and giving him my basic criteria of what I was looking for, I ended up leaving with Crunch Berries, Triple Chocolate Chip, Donkey Butter, A1 Yola, and Caesar. I have high hopes for all of them, but so far, my best return on investment has been Black Mamba, and Grease Monkey. He did say, that A1 yola delivers colas, but that crunch berries delivers more overall yield. Details like that, which are left out of nearly every seedbank's descriptions are not only important details, but HUGE time savers. That being said, I've run a pack of kimbos, and was sorely disappointed. The 3 keeper phenos I found out of a pack of bm's though have served me very well. Also, I did see dry flower of both the donkey butter and triple chocolate chip and both were AAA+++! Guicy G, also had a good look and MAD TERPS. I'm just another guy who's been growing for 20 years and have experimented with tons of strains, but I don't have the time, room, or cash to phenohunt 100+ seeds at a time like these huge commercial grows who, for lack of a better term, have bribed their way into doing "legally" what most of us wish we had the capital and resources to do ourselves. For what it's worth, I hope that helps.
> ~McG


did you ask anything about caesar or trilogy by any chance??

a1 yola is a good pick for the colas cuz it'll make harvest and trimming a breeze. i'm shying away from a1 yola because it resembles caesar soo much that i don't want to find myself in a deja vu situation.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 26, 2017)

what disappointed you about kimbo?? it was suppose to be one of those 'winners' rivaling c&c. Some ppl on this thread found some VERY nice phenos.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 26, 2017)

Blackberry cream cookie pheno. Ran 60 days in probiotic living soil.


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 26, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> did you ask anything about caesar or trilogy by any chance??
> 
> a1 yola is a good pick for the colas cuz it'll make harvest and trimming a breeze. i'm shying away from a1 yola because it resembles caesar soo much that i don't want to find myself in a deja vu situation.


I already have a solid Tahoe Alien OG I'm running, but it's hard to yield more than 1.5lb per 4x4 in anything but ideal conditions. He only mentioned that the yola was a cola style plant predominantly. That being said, keep your eyes out for bud rot, imo. Take your chances i guess.


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 26, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> what disappointed you about kimbo?? it was suppose to be one of those 'winners' rivaling c&c. Some ppl on this thread found some VERY nice phenos.


Most of my phenos were males or had hermadodrophic tendencies, and the one that didn't took FOREVER to finish, and had a similar, but rougher, and looser look than blue dream. And WAY less yield. Super hard, annoying trim, too.


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 26, 2017)

@hyroot. Have a pic of the entire plant by chance? What was the yield per 4x4 tray under a 1000 hps? Data like that is the most valuable to most in my opinion. I grow Mandarin Cookies from ethos and the flower looks insane too, but it's a matter of efficiency. I'm not sure I'll be running it much longer unless I get it mastered. One pro tip, regarding Mardarin cookies, do NOT flower it over a foot tall, under ANY circumstances! Stretch, stretch stretch!!!


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 26, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> 3 in the pink has Pink cookies aka wedding cake. (cherry pie x cookies) x triple og
> and also triple chocolate chip. mint chocolate chip x triple og
> 
> i know i said i was going to stay away from his cookie crosses. but after looking his next year's release, which is going to be strains crossed with his male mint chocolate chip stud. i wanted to get a strain that has something related to his MCC just to get a feel or comparison for next year
> ...


I didn't realize what was in 3 in the pink, that has me interested


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 26, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> These are a couple pics of grease monkey at week 5 right now. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic, but trust me, grease monkey is looking STRONG. Not sure what to say about terps yet though. Still too early. View attachment 4048581 View attachment 4048582


You should really send me a clone of that grease monkey


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 26, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> 3 in the pink has Pink cookies aka wedding cake. (cherry pie x cookies) x triple og
> and also triple chocolate chip. mint chocolate chip x triple og
> 
> i know i said i was going to stay away from his cookie crosses. but after looking his next year's release, which is going to be strains crossed with his male mint chocolate chip stud. i wanted to get a strain that has something related to his MCC just to get a feel or comparison for next year
> ...


Pink cookies is not wedding cake. I know you looked up leafly and saw the genetics there or somewhere, but that is not them.

Wedding Cake is

TK X ANIMAL MINTS 《Animal cookies x {Gsc X blue power}》


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 26, 2017)

gotta make a decision by tonight


----------



## mrfreshy (Nov 26, 2017)

I just finished the 3 in the pink. its a ridiculous plant. I ran it in a 1 gallon pot with amended soil with a few compost teas, without topping it. It grew like a pole with super dense frosty buds of all cookie funk. I didnt take a clone, but I made ample F2s. Definitely recommended.
 
Just a week or 2 before Flower

 
Around 30 days from flip

 
About 75 days

 
Chop day 87.

Its still drying but I am going to say it yielded about 30-35g total.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 26, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> I just finished the 3 in the pink. its a ridiculous plant. I ran it in a 1 gallon pot with amended soil with a few compost teas, without topping it. It grew like a pole with super dense frosty buds of all cookie funk. I didnt take a clone, but I made ample F2s. Definitely recommended.
> View attachment 4048960
> Just a week or 2 before Flower
> 
> ...


you yield over an ounce in 1 gallon containers.. wow


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 26, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> gotta make a decision by tonight


You grab any Ocean Grown gear, I'd grab Dark Helmet if you want a good cookies. It's Forum GSC x Jawa pie which is key lime pie x alien rift. So great cookies terps on it also Malibu pie or Jawa pie


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 27, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> I just finished the 3 in the pink. its a ridiculous plant. I ran it in a 1 gallon pot with amended soil with a few compost teas, without topping it. It grew like a pole with super dense frosty buds of all cookie funk. I didnt take a clone, but I made ample F2s. Definitely recommended.
> View attachment 4048960
> Just a week or 2 before Flower
> 
> ...


Thats almost 13 weeks..
Most strains are 56-77 days after flip. Damn 87


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 27, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> You grab any Ocean Grown gear, I'd grab Dark Helmet if you want a good cookies. It's Forum GSC x Jawa pie which is key lime pie x alien rift. So great cookies terps on it also Malibu pie or Jawa pie


waiting for them to restock ninja fruit. i need a purple winner. eg doesnt have a purple strain like that yet so im waiting.


----------



## mrfreshy (Nov 27, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Thats almost 13 weeks..
> Most strains are 56-77 days after flip. Damn 87


yup, good things come to those who wait. It just did not want to stop. Ill throw up some picks when I trim in a day or 2.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 27, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> I already have a solid Tahoe Alien OG I'm running, but it's hard to yield more than 1.5lb per 4x4 in anything but ideal conditions. He only mentioned that the yola was a cola style plant predominantly. That being said, keep your eyes out for bud rot, imo. Take your chances i guess.


Alien released Tahoe Alien. HOW could you have a solid Tahoe Alien Pheno; do you know what that pheno expresses and is it spot on to Aliens Cut..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 27, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> gotta make a decision by tonight


What did you decide on..

Since Pink Cookies or Whatever is NOT wedding cake did you still grab beans..


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 27, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What did you decide on..
> 
> Since Pink Cookies or Whatever is NOT wedding cake did you still grab beans..


ended up getting a pack of trilogy because i needed an indica, and caesar to get some gg4 in my garden. i plan on perfecting these strains before moving on to the next one


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 27, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> You grab any Ocean Grown gear, I'd grab Dark Helmet if you want a good cookies. It's Forum GSC x Jawa pie which is key lime pie x alien rift. So great cookies terps on it also Malibu pie or Jawa pie


I'm already running PBB from thug pug genetics. so i already got a cookie strain i'm working on. 4/5 seeds sprouted. just waiting to see how this turns out.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 27, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What did you decide on..
> 
> Since Pink Cookies or Whatever is NOT wedding cake did you still grab beans..


as far as I'm concern it's wedding cake until proven otherwise ONLY because multiple sources state that pink cookies aka wedding cake 
i'm sure you have a backstory/hind sight as to what wedding cake is really supposed to be

any idea where they got the animal cookies from in order to create their version of wedding cake? i first saw animal cookies being released on BCBD (bc bud depot) and have never really given animal cookies a fair chance only because i've been let down by a previous cookie cross in the past.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 27, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> waiting for them to restock ninja fruit. i need a purple winner. eg doesnt have a purple strain like that yet so im waiting.


Honestly I've been talking to some people who recently grew they didn't say or have anything that really impressed then about it, yea it was purple but yield and smoke didn't sound that amazing. Here's a link to ninja and Vader doing a smoke test on ninja. Warning don't try to keep up with them you may fall into a coma lol


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 27, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> I'm already running PBB from thug pug genetics. so i already got a cookie strain i'm working on. 4/5 seeds sprouted. just waiting to see how this turns out.


You can never have enough cookies lol.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 27, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Starfighter that he uses is from Obsolete also and the orange strain for most his crosses is from Relentless


The Starfighter He uses is From Alien.. where do you guys get all this MisInformation You Keep posting For Facts .

If you havent been on the forums (thc farmer / cannacollective)

Stop posting things for fact..

He uses Alie


Bank Breaker said:


> you seem pretty knowledgeable in eg's gear. so hopefully you can help me make up my mind by sunday before the sale is over
> 
> I have my heart set of Caesar (frost monster and HUGE cannon colas) and trilogy because of it's genetics triple OG and the cube. i plan to have them face off for frost competition. i picked caesar over donkey butter cuz it's more gg4 specific phenos rather than grease monkey genetics which is like mixed with gg4/cookies/cube.
> 
> I'm trying to stay away from triple og cookie crosses because i find them very coney bud like structure like i mentioned in earlier posts. donkey butter /milk n cookies included. ive seen IG's pics of those monsters too but too coney for my liking. caesar and a1 yola had block head pheno budstructures which im looking for.


The Starfighter He uses is From Alien.. where do you guys get all this MisInformation You Keep posting For Facts .

He uses Alien Starfigher..

Im not being a dick; but often times I see over zealous people posting stuff well not true..

Best bet would be to ask exotic then assume!!! Lol kids on these forums these days


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 27, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The Starfighter He uses is From Alien.. where do you guys get all this MisInformation You Keep posting For Facts .
> 
> If you havent been on the forums (thc farmer / cannacollective)
> 
> ...


which part did i post did you find in correct??


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 27, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The Starfighter He uses is From Alien.. where do you guys get all this MisInformation You Keep posting For Facts .
> 
> If you havent been on the forums (thc farmer / cannacollective)
> 
> ...


are you upset cuz i use the word cube instead of starfighter/alien?


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 27, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The Starfighter He uses is From Alien.. where do you guys get all this MisInformation You Keep posting For Facts .
> 
> If you havent been on the forums (thc farmer / cannacollective)
> 
> ...


Probably because I thought obsolete was Alien. He has starfighter in his line up and thought I heard it was from him. Either way the strain is right just not who it came from. So what is the deal of obs and Alien, they are friends who share genetics or what?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 27, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> which part did i post did you find in correct??


Obsoul33t...

Under Medical Company it Says...

 
Besides All That.. I was a member of the Forum He brought it to and purchased gear from that time and drop of Starfighter and other Alien Genetic crosses.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 27, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Probably because I thought obsolete was Alien. He has starfighter in his line up and thought I heard it was from him. Either way the strain is right just not who it came from. So what is the deal of obs and Alien, they are friends who share genetics or what?


Where friends. Both have seperate companies...

SAY BMW AND MERCEDES were married and had to go their seperate ways. Some people would go for BMW's While Others Benz.. 

At this point it would be about preference and certain things that you like vs overall.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 27, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The Starfighter He uses is From Alien.. where do you guys get all this MisInformation You Keep posting For Facts .
> 
> If you havent been on the forums (thc farmer / cannacollective)
> 
> ...





Lightgreen2k said:


> Where friends. Both have seperate companies...
> 
> SAY BMW AND MERCEDES were married and had to go their seperate ways. Some people would go for BMW's While Others Benz..
> 
> At this point it would be about preference and certain things that you like vs overall.


okay so really I wasn't far off and giving wrong information, Just mixed up some names but really they both have something to do with starfighter I just thought exotic got it from obs


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 27, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> okay so really I wasn't far off and giving wrong information, Just mixed up some names but really they both have something to do with starfighter I just thought exotic got it from obs


nooo
STOP this You didnt Mix Up Names. (Lol)
You only knew of Obs and thought it was him who gave it too exotic.

This detail Is VERY important as on person can care for a plant different and also have different clone versions

Had I not posted about alien. The credit given to Obs. Be 100% sure of the details for facts...

For example another grower on Ig share a pack of the sweeties.. His phenos are different then mines...

P.S. (not only you.. ) but people that i see with profiles less then 2012, i take their words with grains of salts..


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 27, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> nooo
> STOP this You didnt Mix Up Names. (Lol)
> You only knew of Obs and thought it was him who gave it too exotic.
> 
> ...


It's cool I'm here to learn. I've been growing for 5yrs using bag seeds and finally ordered from a legit place and have been liking what I see from exotic so have been trying to learn about it, so learned something new. I never told him i know my shit I gave an opinion and he asked what I thought. I just have Kimbo Kush from exotic, sour sunset from DNA/Crockette, Colorado clementines and Durango from Laplata. Got Mr.Clean and Caesar seeds waiting to be popped La confidential x Crockett's secret Dark Helmet from OG and blue Kush from BOG. Have you ever tried Dark Horse Genetics I'm curious about them


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 27, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> nooo
> STOP this You didnt Mix Up Names. (Lol)
> You only knew of Obs and thought it was him who gave it too exotic.
> 
> ...


As far as I remember.. Alien Genetics hit the scene first with his crosses on the forums back in the day (i don't recall when but I've been a lurker for a LONG time) and he was the hottest thing for a few years until all the fame/hate caught up, and he disappeared and went mia on us.If you guys have ever heard of OG Raskal, that's how I see Alien  OGR just disappeared on us. I've never heard of Obsoul33t before I found exotic and heard mentions of him. I'm not sure how big of a deal he is with Alien and his creations but he's almost non-existent to me at this point. Would love to get shown the way about Obsoul33t if you have time. Then along came a man named Exotic Mike and had a bunch of seeds/cuts/genetics from alien and 'revived' his genetics and brought them to us in seed form. And now we have access to his star fighters because of Mike.
Mike is a big deal to me because he's consistently winning awards at cups and shows to the point where ppl are hating on him so much he's getting flagged/reported, kinda sounds similar to Alien/OGR and hopefully history doesn't repeat itself and Mike doesn't fold under the pressure and continues to hand out his work 

My only experience with any star fighter personally is Blue Steel (Blue Berry OG x The Cube) and it was FROSTY as fuck with a hell of a couch lock. It impressed me. So I came back for his Trilogy to see if I can find any similar phenos. And Caesar doesn't need any introduction, that pic on IG was just PORN. I fell in love instantly. It was just more of a beauty to the eye than A1 Yola.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 27, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> You can never have enough cookies lol.


I've ran a few cookie strains in the past, and PBB is going to be by far the best of the 3. And so far I'm being let down in the yield department. I need some OG's back in my life. Not saying cookie crosses are bad by any means I just need a break from them. I'm an OG Kush man at heart and was SUPER excited when I found out his 2017 release was revolved around an OG plant.

So far:

2016: The Cube (Star Fighter)
2017: Triple OG (Triangle Kush x Constantine x Master Yoda)
2018: Mint Chocolate Chip (SinMint Cookies x Green Ribbon Bx) yeaaaa boi! green ribbon is back baby!

*missed out on the 2015 hype train but hopefully will be a EG grower for many years to come.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 27, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> As far as I remember.. Alien Genetics hit the scene first with his crosses on the forums back in the day (i don't recall when but I've been a lurker for a LONG time) and he was the hottest thing for a few years until all the fame/hate caught up, and he disappeared and went mia on us.If you guys have ever heard of OG Raskal, that's how I see Alien  OGR just disappeared on us. I've never heard of Obsoul33t before I found exotic and heard mentions of him. I'm not sure how big of a deal he is with Alien and his creations but he's almost non-existent to me at this point. Would love to get shown the way about Obsoul33t if you have time. Then along came a man named Exotic Mike and had a bunch of seeds/cuts/genetics from alien and 'revived' his genetics and brought them to us in seed form. And now we have access to his star fighters because of Mike.
> Mike is a big deal to me because he's consistently winning awards at cups and shows to the point where ppl are hating on him so much he's getting flagged/reported, kinda sounds similar to Alien/OGR and hopefully history doesn't repeat itself and Mike doesn't fold under the pressure and continues to hand out his work
> 
> My only experience with any star fighter personally is Blue Steel (Blue Berry OG x The Cube) and it was FROSTY as fuck with a hell of a couch lock. It impressed me. So I came back for his Trilogy to see if I can find any similar phenos. And Caesar doesn't need any introduction, that pic on IG was just PORN. I fell in love instantly. It was just more of a beauty to the eye than A1 Yola.


What's this pic of caeser you speak of, I feel like we're talking about big foot here lol. I want to see


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 27, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> I've ran a few cookie strains in the past, and PBB is going to be by far the best of the 3. And so far I'm being let down in the yield department. I need some OG's back in my life. Not saying cookie crosses are bad by any means I just need a break from them. I'm an OG Kush man at heart and was SUPER excited when I found out his 2017 release was revolved around an OG plant.
> 
> So far:
> 
> ...


Only reason I'm interested in cookies is terps I don't expect much yield at all. I'm also an og fan just wanted a good tasting cookies strain for personal.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 27, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> What's this pic of caeser you speak of, I feel like we're talking about big foot here lol. I want to see


https://www.instagram.com/p/BX254vdHzuw/?hl=en&taken-by=exoticgenetix_mike


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 27, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> It's cool I'm here to learn. I've been growing for 5yrs using bag seeds and finally ordered from a legit place and have been liking what I see from exotic so have been trying to learn about it, so learned something new. I never told him i know my shit I gave an opinion and he asked what I thought. I just have Kimbo Kush from exotic, sour sunset from DNA/Crockette, Colorado clementines and Durango from Laplata. Got Mr.Clean and Caesar seeds waiting to be popped La confidential x Crockett's secret Dark Helmet from OG and blue Kush from BOG. Have you ever tried Dark Horse Genetics I'm curious about them


No i have no experience with them. I do have experience with: Topdawg /Exotic/Obsoul33t/south fork/ CSI/Cannarado/ and some more.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 27, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Only reason I'm interested in cookies is terps I don't expect much yield at all. I'm also an og fan just wanted a good tasting cookies strain for personal.


Im not sure what your budget is.. seedsherenow has a cyber monday sale.. 

Since you like cookies...
  
Or


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 27, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Im not sure what your budget is.. seedsherenow has a cyber monday sale..
> 
> Since you like cookies...
> View attachment 4049488 View attachment 4049489
> OrView attachment 4049490


i looked up obsouleet's gear. what's up with the pre orders? you got anyone on IG to follow or at least get a feel for his gear??


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 27, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> i looked up obsouleet's gear. what's up with the pre orders? you got anyone on IG to follow or at least get a feel for his gear??


Obs is the Godfather of breeding.
He is also like a Yetti. (Never seen) He resurfaces every few years, as of recent he has made his gear available.

You have to take it back to the early 2000's... 

He was The person resonsible for getting a strain called Aliendog in circulation. 

Caliconnection seed Company used his genetics as building blocks in there gear.

Ocean Grown seeds, have used his genetics. 

Most recently if you are on instagram and following JungleBoys, he was the one responsible for Orange Cookies ...
He is the Man Myth the legend in cannaforums for years...


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 27, 2017)

ok.. so he's no joke. gotcha.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 27, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> ok.. so he's no joke. gotcha.


I'm.into.super cars. If obs where a car he would be one of these. These cars range in 1/1 maybe even 3 built


  
Devel sixteen
Koenigsegg...

Not no Lambo and that is amazing.

He is in his own league.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 27, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I'm.into.super cars. If obs where a car he would be one of these. These cars range in 1/1 maybe even 3 built
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049511 View attachment 4049513 View attachment 4049514
> ...


bank breaker wants to follow you on IG


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 27, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Im not sure what your budget is.. seedsherenow has a cyber monday sale..
> 
> Since you like cookies...
> View attachment 4049488 View attachment 4049489
> OrView attachment 4049490


That's where I've been ordering all my gear lately and where I saw the starfighter cross on obs page. I want some Top Dawg genetics I want em all but I went over board the past 3 months spending over $600 on seeds


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 27, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Obs is the Godfather of breeding.
> He is also like a Yetti. (Never seen) He resurfaces every few years, as of recent he has made his gear available.
> 
> You have to take it back to the early 2000's...
> ...


I've been wanting some of the jungle boys gear, also archive is one of the next I order from those cookies do look good


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 27, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Alien released Tahoe Alien. HOW could you have a solid Tahoe Alien Pheno; do you know what that pheno expresses and is it spot on to Aliens Cut..


I bought 2 packs of Tahoe Alien and 2 packs of lemon alien dawg 3 or 4 years ago through thc farmer. I'm not sure how it compares to whatever Ex bought, but what I can tell you is that the one pheno i kept only yields about 1.25- 1.5 per light in ideal conditions. That's 9 plants on a 4x4 tray under a 1000w hps. Part of the reason for that is that it tends to cover itself up with big fan leaves which makes it difficult to get light to anything but the very top of canopy. I haven't tried sea of greening it yet, but perhaps I should. I almost always top everything and grow them into multi-topped bushes. My pheno is super gassy and fuelly. I have some almost dry enough to trim in a couple days. I'll try and take a couple of pics.


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 27, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> That's where I've been ordering all my gear lately and where I saw the starfighter cross on obs page. I want some Top Dawg genetics I want em all but I went over board the past 3 months spending over $600 on seeds


You sound like me. I spent over a grand at harvest cup a couple weeks ago on just seeds. It's gotten ridiculous.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 27, 2017)

im in need of seeds boys.. donate a few my way if you guys are sitting on gold mines


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 27, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> I've ran a few cookie strains in the past, and PBB is going to be by far the best of the 3. And so far I'm being let down in the yield department. I need some OG's back in my life. Not saying cookie crosses are bad by any means I just need a break from them. I'm an OG Kush man at heart and was SUPER excited when I found out his 2017 release was revolved around an OG plant.
> 
> So far:
> 
> ...


I hear that, man. I showed up with some freshly cured black mamba and showed Mike from E.G. and said that it was one of his strains. I told him I wanted have him guess which one it was. His 1st guess was Mint Chocolate Chip! I told him he was really, really close, but no. His second guess was correct. He said that my BM pheno was DEFINITELY an MCC pheno for sure. That has me super stoked as I only just found out on his Instagram page that his future crosses that are coming out next year will all be crossed with MCC.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 27, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> I bought 2 packs of Tahoe Alien and 2 packs of lemon alien dawg 3 or 4 years ago through thc farmer. I'm not sure how it compares to whatever Ex bought, but what I can tell you is that the one pheno i kept only yields about 1.25- 1.5 per light in ideal conditions. That's 9 plants on a 4x4 tray under a 1000w hps. Part of the reason for that is that it tends to cover itself up with big fan leaves which makes it difficult to get light to anything but the very top of canopy. I haven't tried sea of greening it yet, but perhaps I should. I almost always top everything and grow them into multi-topped bushes. My pheno is super gassy and fuelly. I have some almost dry enough to trim in a couple days. I'll try and take a couple of pics.


Maybe it's just a good personal crop. I hear a lot of people complain that a plant doesn't yield enough but smokes and taste like fire. If it's sold as a heavy yielder that's one thing but if it's not heavy but still stands out just means it's a good personal use plant


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 27, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> You sound like me. I spent over a grand at harvest cup a couple weeks ago on just seeds. It's gotten ridiculous.


I recently found out about seed distributors in the states and went ape shit lol I have i have 14 plants in early veg 4 diff strains trying to find something good out of each and get rid of what I don't then on to the next set i still have 7 more packs all diff companies just not enough space. The struggle is real lol


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 27, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> I recently found out about seed distributors in the states and went ape shit lol I have i have 14 plants in early veg 4 diff strains trying to find something good out of each and get rid of what I don't then on to the next set i still have 7 more packs all diff companies just not enough space. The struggle is real lol


Hahaha. I know man. Believe me, I know.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 27, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> I bought 2 packs of Tahoe Alien and 2 packs of lemon alien dawg 3 or 4 years ago through thc farmer. I'm not sure how it compares to whatever Ex bought, but what I can tell you is that the one pheno i kept only yields about 1.25- 1.5 per light in ideal conditions. That's 9 plants on a 4x4 tray under a 1000w hps. Part of the reason for that is that it tends to cover itself up with big fan leaves which makes it difficult to get light to anything but the very top of canopy. I haven't tried sea of greening it yet, but perhaps I should. I almost always top everything and grow them into multi-topped bushes. My pheno is super gassy and fuelly. I have some almost dry enough to trim in a couple days. I'll try and take a couple of pics.


I was hoping you didnt say that.. 2013/ 2014 where some of the years logic was caught switching out seeds.

They could be real still. Lemon Alien Dawg sold at the cannacollective but you can ask alien about your packs. 

There supposed to look like this...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 27, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> I recently found out about seed distributors in the states and went ape shit lol I have i have 14 plants in early veg 4 diff strains trying to find something good out of each and get rid of what I don't then on to the next set i still have 7 more packs all diff companies just not enough space. The struggle is real lol


It gets tiring or old after awhile. You start to see many of the same genetics floating around.

However choosing the right breeder is keY.


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 27, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I was hoping you didnt say that.. 2013/ 2014 where some of the years logic was caught switching out seeds.
> 
> They could be real still. Lemon Alien Dawg sold at the cannacollective but you can ask alien about your packs.
> 
> ...


Yes. Mine looked just like that. They were also in the clear round containers with rice. I thought I had a pic somewhere, but I think it's actually on a memory card inside an actual camera, not a phone. I posted a pic of it to a guy on the firestax forum a year or 2 ago who was looking for cuts of it.


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 27, 2017)

These too.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 27, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> It gets tiring or old after awhile. You start to see many of the same genetics floating around.
> 
> However choosing the right breeder is keY.


One reason I tried a few after reading the forums part was what was affordable but also a reputable breeder. I originally got rare Dankness Starkiller from attitude seed bank and the seeds were oblong and deformed none of them lasted i wasn't sure who was at fault for that. I feel like the seeds weren't from RD but I also got the Kimbo Kush with that order and soon got M.clean and now Caeser. I can't wait to see what the Dark Helmet produces I also want OG's Jedi Og. What do you think of Bodhi and Bog?


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 27, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> im in need of seeds boys.. donate a few my way if you guys are sitting on gold mines


What exactly are you looking for? Are you in Cali? I may be able to help you out. I have 5 different Vader OG cuts and some Ethos Snowball cuts. I simply just don't have enough room. I can't say they're big yielders, but they're sure fire as hell. Oh, and about 7 Grease Monkey #11 cuts too.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 27, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> Hahaha. I know man. Believe me, I know.View attachment 4049610


Nice collection I also have an Ocean Grown strain Dark Helmet and really want those Jedi Og beans waiting for the next drop. I have sour sunset from DNA/Crockett going also pack of Crockettes Confidential. Interested in ethos and Archive. But I have 1 Colorado clementine coming in with a nice orange smell can't wait to see what happens with that


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 27, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> What exactly are you looking for? Are you in Cali? I may be able to help you out. I have 5 different Vader OG cuts and some Ethos Snowball cuts. I simply just don't have enough room. I can't say they're big yielders, but they're sure fire as hell. Oh, and about 7 Grease Monkey #11 cuts too.View attachment 4049619


Cheese and crackers I'm about to book a flight to Cali and drive a uhaul back packed with clones. I really want that grease monkey


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 27, 2017)

@J_Blaze23 Are you in SoCal? I've got Jedi OG beans. If you want run them I'd consider letting them go for half price. But, there is one catch though. If you run it, and end up with a high yielding fire pheno, you need to share it with me.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 27, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Cheese and crackers I'm about to book a flight to Cali and drive a uhaul back packed with clones. I really want that grease monkey


Tissue culture.


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 27, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Tissue culture.


----------



## mrfreshy (Nov 27, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> View attachment 4049621


I think I get 24 Zip-locs for $3 or so.


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 27, 2017)

Which one you guys mentioned top dawg? What has your experience been like running that gear? I've heard good things from some peeps, but they don't really post much in the way of pics.

@Bank Breaker How about you run Trilogy, I'll run Caesar next, and if we both end up with major fire, we exchange clones?


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm also running Bodhi's Lucky Charms. Its my biggest yielding strain, and has an ideal growth structure for indoor. Flowers in exactly 8 weeks, yields tons of cuts without having to veg mom's, and smells like butterscotch. I've also run his goji, and golden triangle.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 27, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> View attachment 4049621


I already have it all planned out lol. Been thinking what am I going to do with keep cuts if I move. I'm on the east coast I saw those cups before and thought I'd use those in a custom build box with a CFL bulb depending how far i was going


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 27, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> @J_Blaze23 Are you in SoCal? I've got Jedi OG beans. If you want run them I'd consider letting them go for half price. But, there is one catch though. If you run it, and end up with a high yielding fire pheno, you need to share it with me.


I really need to move to the west coast. I was just in Washingot DC this weekend for the DC growers cup. It was my first experience with multiple companies selling cannnabis with open dab bars and legit product. It seemed like a lot of their product is from the west coast. The live res/sauce i got is from Golden State Labs same with the vape cart. I think they found a loop hole being able to ship across country to a legal state. Just messed up its in our nations capital of all places


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 27, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Tissue culture.


I recently found out about that I know it from mushroom spores but had no idea could be done with plants like that


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 27, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> I recently found out about that I know it from mushroom spores but had no idea could be done with plants like that


Try it out.


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 27, 2017)

Lucky Charms....

And Sour Power...


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 27, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Try it out.


Have you done the full process?


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 27, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> Lucky Charms....View attachment 4049651
> 
> And Sour Power...View attachment 4049655


 Both have some nice yield what smell do they have?


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 27, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Both have some nice yield what smell do they have?


Lucky Charms = butterscotch/cornbread smell.

Sour Power = sweet lemony sour diesel


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 28, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> I've got a very nice cut of Chocolate Oranges and Big Smooth I'd trade for Grease Monkey.


Got a couple of pics you could share? I may be interested. Also, could you provide a info on yield per 1000w hps, terps, and total flower time? I count flower days from the first switch to 12 n 12.


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 28, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> i grow with cobs, I run about 1550 watts per 4x8 tent. Flower time is 8 weeks on the chocolate oranges and 9 weeks on the big smooth. Big smooth is the most potent I’ve ran and produced bigger buds than others I have ran, chocolate oranges produces smaller golf ball size nugs but they are very very dense, the terps on the chocolate oranges are like nothing I’ve ever had, very citrusy and sweet, very very strong smell and very distinct, hands down my favorite strain to date. I haven’t grown one solo in a tent so it’s hard to say what yield is for each strain but when I grew future, chocolate oranges, and big smooth in the same tent I yielded 5lbs 3 oz. I do have a grow diary if you type in the search bar “chocolate oranges big smooth” it should be the first to pop up. I’ll post a link also when I am home in a few. Also the big smooth grows short and bushy the chocolate oranges grows stretchy


Awesome. I'll check out your journal!


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 28, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> ok.. so he's no joke. gotcha.


Don’t let that clown lie to you. OBS is a clown that sold packs of herms seeds at 300$ a pop (orange cookies) then he disappeared. Look the story up. People like him (he’s a breeder dick rider) will make you believe dude did nothing wrong and it was grower error. He just popped back up on the seen selling untested bullshit like people didn’t forget the germ fest. So good luck if you purchase that shit.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Don’t let that clown lie to you. OBS is a clown that sold packs of herms seeds at 300$ a pop (orange cookies) then he disappeared. Look the story up. People like him (he’s a breeder dick rider) will make you believe dude did nothing wrong and it was grower error. He just popped back up on the seen selling untested bullshit like people didn’t forget the germ fest. So good luck if you purchase that shit.


lol that description PERFECTLY described Dr Green Thumb and his turkish cookies. 
I hopped on the band wagon of turkish cookies (Turkish Delight- *which is a turkish landrace* X GSC Forum's Cut) after seeing Dr Gruber's epic dank ass grow of turkish cookies i didn't need to think twice of ordering the seeds. I looked up gt's reviews and it was mixed reviews and I ended up on the shit side of the fence.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/turkish-cookies-greenthumb-seeds.912938/ -gruber's grow of TC.

Plants grew super vigorous in DWC as well as pro-mix so it gave me HUGE hopes of a winner. This would have been the first high yielding cookie cross I would have grown but it ended up a big bush of dog shit weed. It looked good in veg, fast growth, very strong vigor but it was a HUGE disappointment in the end. I never heard from Dr. GT after i showed him pics of my plant besides your typical 'you don't know what you're doing'. Long story short, I did not like the guy one bit considering he comes off 'his shit don't stink' so I just moved forward and never looked back. He definitely has his own set of long term fans. 

Maybe his older strains like OG kush, bubba kush, bubba og, chemdawg, g13's and other old school strains had some credentials BACK in the day, but we're in 2017 heading into 2018 and he's got FIERCE competition. But his newer shit just isn't tested and for him to come back at me with a 'you don't know what you're doing'. that just doesn't cut it. He refuses to give pictures/info on his strains like flowering days and stuff so I had to go by eye. And his response was, go look on the site. *site isn't updated*--> go look on the forums *forums on maineforum won't allow me to see pics*---> figure it out. 

I even humored him the idea of vegging under a 1000watt hps light from start to finish just to see if he had any other excuses to make. but the guy seems to be in denial of how good the 'old days' were. and his strains are world class and world renown.. w.e. for a guy who boasts world class seeds; i found Green House Seeds was a better grow, and it came with videos 

so yea, i don't like the guy at all. lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 28, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> lol that description PERFECTLY described Dr Green Thumb and his turkish cookies.
> I hopped on the band wagon of turkish cookies (Turkish Delight- *which is a turkish landrace* X GSC Forum's Cut) after seeing Dr Gruber's epic dank ass grow of turkish cookies i didn't need to think twice of ordering the seeds. I looked up gt's reviews and it was mixed reviews and I ended up on the shit side of the fence.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/turkish-cookies-greenthumb-seeds.912938/ -gruber's grow of TC.
> 
> ...


This dude started growing less then 3 years ago. Closer too 2 years. He is a wannabe in the Industry comnected too Know the fuck Anybody..

He just posted IN THE OG RASKAL fake meangene seeds...

I posted handwritten Packs from the breeder himself. Then this LAME POSTED GENETICS with handwritting with (blacklime in it ) a strain the breeder created.

So I hit the breeder up and asked him if he made the strain. HE SAID NOOO..

So basically he is a phony.. You know the type that will wear a knockoff gucci belt/ fake Jordans/ KNOWING ITS NOT real, but screaming that it is...

Please do not take ANYTHINGA HE SAYS at value. Everyone know this new dude to the industry is a fool.. ASK him to show you his plants. Base your merrit off that.

Anyhow BELIEVE WHAT you want. Im done giving out breeders.. 

Look up 
JUNGLE BOYS
Orange cookies.... even on Ig they keep growing it..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Don’t let that clown lie to you. OBS is a clown that sold packs of herms seeds at 300$ a pop (orange cookies) then he disappeared. Look the story up. People like him (he’s a breeder dick rider) will make you believe dude did nothing wrong and it was grower error. He just popped back up on the seen selling untested bullshit like people didn’t forget the germ fest. So good luck if you purchase that shit.


LISTEN YOU TREE TOP SWINGING low level country Bamama.. 

HOW THE FUCK DO YOU KNOW THEY DONT TEST.... 

YOU LIE AND INVENT shit in your head. They don't know you.. They dont talk to you... get the fuck out of every thread im on... You are 5 foot nothing and look retarded...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Don’t let that clown lie to you. OBS is a clown that sold packs of herms seeds at 300$ a pop (orange cookies) then he disappeared. Look the story up. People like him (he’s a breeder dick rider) will make you believe dude did nothing wrong and it was grower error. He just popped back up on the seen selling untested bullshit like people didn’t forget the germ fest. So good luck if you purchase that shit.


TRY ME TODAY FUCK NIGGA.
YOU like to go on My Ig and Post Pics... LETS GOO.. EVERYTHING IS PERSONAL NOW. KIDS WIVES EVERYTHING.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 28, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> LISTEN YOU TREE TOP SWINGING low level country Bamama..
> 
> HOW THE FUCK DO YOU KNOW THEY DONT TEST....
> 
> YOU LIE AND INVENT shit in your head. They don't know you.. They dont talk to you... get the fuck out of every thread im on... You are 5 foot nothing and look retarded...View attachment 4049742 View attachment 4049743


Lmao you think I give a flying fuck if you post my IG? I’m good with myself fam and not a motherfucker walking will play with me let alone a pussy boy like you. You mad because your fav sold 300$ herm packs and deleted hisself of the internet? Thanks for posting the pics of the days my beard was on fleek


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Lmao you think I give a flying fuck if you post my IG? I’m good with myself fam and not a motherfucker walking will play with me let alone a pussy boy like you. You mad because your fav sold 300$ herm packs and deleted hisself of the internet? Thanks for posting the pics of the days my beard was on fleek


Mane look How Ugly you actually are. Short. Stubby..


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 28, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Mane look How Ugly you actually are. Short. Stubby..


Should see this dick. Only low self esteem having men worry about how other men look!! But hey my Women love me. Yours would too especially your sis, mom, grandma, auntie Judy all of them would feel this ugly ass beard!! Oh yea obs is a herm pushing pussy that ran when the stove got hot. Orange cookies was a herm fest and they still are a herm fest.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Lmao you think I give a flying fuck if you post my IG? I’m good with myself fam and not a motherfucker walking will play with me let alone a pussy boy like you. You mad because your fav sold 300$ herm packs and deleted hisself of the internet? Thanks for posting the pics of the days my beard was on fleek


@Bank Breaker 
The internet has done good things and bad things.

For 1 ) It gives LAMES LIKE this some false entitlement 

1 ) First thing is that YOU must seed a breeders testing chambers..or test..

BECAUSE WE ALL KNOW JUST BECUASE I DIDNT SHOW ANYTHING TOO YOU omg omg omg it must not be real or tested.

Yeah lets goo with that Idots train of thought. 

To be totally random, I just asked this too a person..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Should see this dick. Only low self esteem having men worry about how other men look!! But hey my Women love me. Yours would too especially your sis, mom, grandma, auntie Judy all of them would feel this ugly ass beard!! Oh yea obs is a herm pushing pussy that ran when the stove got hot. Orange cookies was a herm fest and they still are a herm fest.


Grade 5 and 6 jokes. Actually just your SLOW country ass catching up too 2017. We off ledt that in 1998..

This dude made a mama and sista joke. Thats actually fun. Slow tommy.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 28, 2017)

@Bank Breaker
Tell him to show All those pictures of hermie orange cookies.. 
Or who ran rooms and had hermies.

TALK IS CHEAP.

ASK HIM.TO SHOW you his plants.

He blast everybreeder
Topdawg
Obs
A few more, but meh well.

Btw that orange cookies picture was from 3 hrs ago.. As of 9 am EST. (NOV 2


----------



## genuity (Nov 28, 2017)

You guys gots to chill.... shit talking is cool,but the personal shit is not..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 28, 2017)

genuity said:


> You guys gots to chill.... shit talking is cool,but the personal shit is not..


@genuity
You are Right. This dude has been trolling me and posting old ig pics of mine PAST FIRST 

I just want the community too see who is blowing HOT AIR.. He said he is fine with people seeing him..

People like To play Games not evening knowing a next mans mindstate..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 28, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @genuity
> You are Right. This dude has been trolling me and posting old ig pics of mine PAST FIRST
> 
> I just want the community too see who is blowing HOT AIR.. He said he is fine with people seeing him..
> ...


Today really showed me you’re a joke. People like you got spit on in school so you bought your way in to the cool kids group where you was used as a store runner. Just know fam you ever i my area drop me a message so we can smoke one. I’ll even bring you Fishing on my boat.


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 28, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4049758


I friggin love that movie! I just watched it yesterday on tv too. Classic!! Hahaha...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Today really showed me you’re a joke. People like you got spit on in school so you bought your way in to the cool kids group where you was used as a store runner. Just know fam you ever i my area drop me a message so we can smoke one. I’ll even bring you Fishing on my boat.


#KEEP that same Energy Going
# I hope you have that Same Energy..
#NolongTalking


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 28, 2017)

@Bank Breaker 

From real growers not on the Forums...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 28, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> I friggin love that movie! I just watched it yesterday on tv too. Classic!! Hahaha...


Go check out this Thread.. 

HE TURNED OFFF THE COMMENTS.. PEOPLE know they know..

https://www.rollitup.org/t/el-mexicano-genetix.943781/

I just want to see something from hmmm YESTERDAY... 


This is me posting the nov 28 date.. To show it is recent.. also to show they are mine..

Can the same be done of him?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 28, 2017)

@Bank Breaker

   

I WILL LEAVE THIS HERE. I TOLD him to show a recent one... all this can be forgiven just show the here and now..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 1, 2017)

Starting seedlings with cover crops.
GreenRibbon x StarfigtherIX


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 2, 2017)

So where are you guys picking his gear up at? Tdt is sold out of what I'm looking at and I'm leary of shn so is there anyone else that carry' his gear in the US?


----------



## Mcgician (Dec 2, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Anyone else hear that Mike from Exotic is working on more grease monkey which could include fems?


Yes. I saw him mention that in his Instagram feed a couple days ago. Although my grease monkeys are 1-2 weeks from finishing their first seed run, and i was lucky to get 8 females out of one pack, my 3 black mamba phenos look better, and have WAY louder terps. Also look like they are going to yield better too. That being said, I do intend on running 3 grease monkeys phenos from clone just to give them their fair shot.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 2, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> Yes. I saw him mention that in his Instagram feed a couple days ago. Although my grease monkeys are 1-2 weeks from finishing their first seed run, and i was lucky to get 8 females out of one pack, my 3 black mamba phenos look better, and have WAY louder terps. Also look like they are going to yield better too. That being said, I do intend on running 3 grease monkeys phenos from clone just to give them their fair shot.


black mamba had some winning genes too. it didnt look like a big yielder. good to know.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 3, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> View attachment 4049621


Been years im looking at them, have you tried them?? Did the clone survive well??


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 3, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> LISTEN YOU TREE TOP SWINGING low level country Bamama..
> 
> HOW THE FUCK DO YOU KNOW THEY DONT TEST....
> 
> YOU LIE AND INVENT shit in your head. They don't know you.. They dont talk to you... get the fuck out of every thread im on... You are 5 foot nothing and look retarded...View attachment 4049742 View attachment 4049743


Dude i don't know what between you and vato but obs fucked many many people with his 300$ herm strain , on a 10 pack, 7 female all hermied when the other strain in the grow tent was fine!!! And my buddy wasn't the only one when we started looking review, he had a good reputation but the way he handle it saying the typical "its the growers fault" turned us down beacause they were only poor grower that grew them since 90% gey herm.... i liked him before but that was before discovering he was a total dick even ihg got hermie and make it right!!


----------



## Lennox205 (Dec 3, 2017)

I am early in veg and nothing has shown sex yet, except for the blackberry cream which unfortunately looks like its going to be a male. My trap star surprisingly has the strongest and best smell so far. A rub of the stem makes my fingers smell like I had been handling fresh bud. All ten of them are like that. The future and ceasar smell similar as expected. Good and gassy, but not the wow like the trap star has right now. 

I was thinking about breeding the blackberry cream male with grease monkey. I don't really want to just throw away the blackberry cream and with the same father, I think it could be a good match. Any opinions?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 3, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Dude i don't know what between you and vato but obs fucked many many people with his 300$ herm strain , on a 10 pack, 7 female all hermied when the other strain in the grow tent was fine!!! And my buddy wasn't the only one when we started looking review, he had a good reputation but the way he handle it saying the typical "its the growers fault" turned us down beacause they were only poor grower that grew them since 90% gey herm.... i liked him before but that was before discovering he was a total dick even ihg got hermie and make it right!!


 
See the biggest plant out of the bunch, thats from Obs. They all started around the sametime, however it has most hardiest of my plants. His Starfighter was another good one. 

The dude you mentioned I just want to see some recent flowering plants.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 3, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4052470
> See the biggest plant out of the bunch, thats from Obs. They all started around the sametime, however it has most hardiest of my plants. His Starfighter was another good one.
> 
> The dude you mentioned I just want to see some recent flowering plants.


No seed left when i return home i will find you some pics , listen exotic got herm and make it right , ihg got herm and make it right almost all breeder make it right and when a pack 300$ sorry but you got to make it right and not saying is the grower fault and run away like a bitch and came back year later like is nothing , i smoke good strain from him not gonna lie but this experience turned me and my friend down and even if vato get on your nerve im thinking the same about obs , you can be mad but obs was a total dick on this one


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 3, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> No seed left when i return home i will find you some pics , listen exotic got herm and make it right , ihg got herm and make it right almost all breeder make it right and when a pack 300$ sorry but you got to make it right and not saying is the grower fault and run away like a bitch and came back year later like is nothing , i smoke good strain from him not gonna lie but this experience turned me and my friend down and even if vato get on your nerve im thinking the same about obs , you can be mad but obs was a total dick on this one


Obs was never online. How could your friend or anyone reoly to him? 

Hey @madininagyal how did your friend speak to him? I HAVE been following obs. Jungle boys knocked it out of the park. A friend of mine has found wonderful phenos from orange cookies.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 3, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Obs was never online. How could your friend or anyone reoly to him?
> 
> Hey @madininagyal how did your friend speak to him? I HAVE been following obs. Jungle boys knocked it out of the park. A friend of mine has found wonderful phenos from orange cookies.View attachment 4052722View attachment 4052723 View attachment 4052726


OBS not online? He most certainly used to be on ICmag, nowadays most breeders stick to IG.


----------



## bubbahaze (Dec 3, 2017)

He was on firestax also, well known breeders ripped him for those orange cookies, i never tried them though.


----------



## FarmBoy23 (Dec 3, 2017)

Anyone who is considering Kimbo. Pheno hunt for the heavy sativa leaner. Tall and lanky. Still has some purple but not like the purple indica Dom phenos. More loud and more frost then the purple Indica phenos. Smell will be much more like lemon. Taste close to LAD. Yields well. I strain that will never leave my side. Every grower I have given some to has put it in their special occasion reserve stash. A true gem. Very light feeder so be aware of that. Like super lite feeder.


Anyone who has ran Guicy G I would like to know your thought on it. I have 1 pack of Guicy G and 2 packs of Pink 2.0 to run plus some unnamed exotic beans


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 3, 2017)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> OBS not online? He most certainly used to be on ICmag, nowadays most breeders stick to IG.


IVE BEEN A long time member of icmag. WHEN have you seen obs post and recently as of 2016 or 2017.

Anyways to claming him to be online show his post. It is that simple, i still have my user name to cannacollective and older forums where I can show OG RASKAL OR ALIEN POST. Show all those "claiming he was online" show me. I'll wait.


----------



## nurrgle (Dec 4, 2017)

Sizzurp pheno I cut at day 60 because of nanners. Both the mom from seed and three clones I was testing all showed so down she came.

The rest came down at 63 days. Probably tup them up tomorrow. Hope she smokes as good as she smells.

Also took down some Donkey Butters. Really stoked on that one it looks like I scored a keeper. I’ll post some pics as that gets worked through.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 4, 2017)

nurrgle said:


> Sizzurp cut at day 60 because of nanners. Both the mom from seed and three clones I was testing all showed so down she came.


Are you going to run this again. How late did the nanners show?


----------



## Mcgician (Dec 4, 2017)

nurrgle said:


> Sizzurp pheno I cut at day 60 because of nanners. Both the mom from seed and three clones I was testing all showed so down she came.
> 
> The rest came down at 63 days. Probably tup them up tomorrow. Hope she smokes as good as she smells.
> 
> Also took down some Donkey Butters. Really stoked on that one it looks like I scored keeper. I’ll post some pics as that gets worked through.


Looks good man. Well done. I haven't heard or seen much in the form of grow journals or pics of that one. How did it yield? By that, I mean lb/per 1000 watt hps? I space my plants 9 per light. 3x3 formation.
Also, I think you should run it again from clone. Those hermaphoditic bananas tend to dissipate over time in my experience. Just keep a vigilant eye out for them and pluck em before they get a chance to do damage. Very anxious to see your results with Caesar and Donkey Butter as I've got packs of each. 
Below- fresh nugs black mamba pheno #5. My cell phone pic doesn't do it justice. You wouldn't believe the trichs all over this stuff. The terps are loud with mint and berries too. My #4 pheno, previously pictured earlier in the thread purples much more, and yields more, but is prone to foxtailing under intense light and takes a week longer to finish too. Decisions are tough man. Really tough.

Oh, one more thing, that pic below is of 2 freshly trimmed plants. Yield 229 grams, so roughly a qp each. #5 pheno.


----------



## Mcgician (Dec 4, 2017)

FarmBoy23 said:


> Anyone who is considering Kimbo. Pheno hunt for the heavy sativa leaner. Tall and lanky. Still has some purple but not like the purple indica Dom phenos. More loud and more frost then the purple Indica phenos. Smell will be much more like lemon. Taste close to LAD. Yields well. I strain that will never leave my side. Every grower I have given some to has put it in their special occasion reserve stash. A true gem. Very light feeder so be aware of that. Like super lite feeder.
> 
> 
> Anyone who has ran Guicy G I would like to know your thought on it. I have 1 pack of Guicy G and 2 packs of Pink 2.0 to run plus some unnamed exotic beans


Just wanted to reply regarding Guicy G. Mike (Ex) brought finished flower with him to the harvest cup in San Bernardino and while other strains had a frostier look, its terps were definitely very loud. I too have a pack of pink 2.0 to pop sometime, but have no clue when I'll have a chance to do so. I'm so backed up with seeds it's ridiculous.


----------



## Mcgician (Dec 4, 2017)

Lennox205 said:


> I am early in veg and nothing has shown sex yet, except for the blackberry cream which unfortunately looks like its going to be a male. My trap star surprisingly has the strongest and best smell so far. A rub of the stem makes my fingers smell like I had been handling fresh bud. All ten of them are like that. The future and ceasar smell similar as expected. Good and gassy, but not the wow like the trap star has right now.
> 
> I was thinking about breeding the blackberry cream male with grease monkey. I don't really want to just throw away the blackberry cream and with the same father, I think it could be a good match. Any opinions?


I'm almost finished with my first seed run of grease monkey. Got 8 females out of one pack! I'm going to run 3 of those phenos from clone just to make sure im giving them a fair shot and not culling them too early from the rotation. Great info on trap star and caesar and future. Would you mind posting a couple pics of those?


----------



## nurrgle (Dec 4, 2017)

> Looks good man. Well done. I haven't heard or seen much in the form of grow journals or pics of that one. How did it yield? By that, I mean lb/per 1000 watt hps?


Thanks dude! I had 6 from seed in 7 gals under two 1000’s. I had 7 but one wigged out when I flipped them and dropped both flowers everywhere. Everything is still in process but I am confident I got a lb a light. If that is the case then they should beast out when I get to work. 

I am going to run two of the phenos I have again, a table each this time. 8 per in 7 gals. One is the one I showed, nanners be damned. The other is white rather then dark and super frosty. 

Bag appeal is top notch with this stuff. I’d bet extracts are going to be nuts as well.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 4, 2017)

Hulk IX
{Green Ribbion x StarFighter IX}

These seeds where started with cover crops aswell and should be interesting to see them interact with each other.


----------



## nurrgle (Dec 4, 2017)

Figured I would grab a pic or two of the Donkey Butter just before it comes down. They have been in the dark for 24 hours now. Photos are not them best I just snapped them with my iPhone. 

Everything looks good with them and I hope they smoke as good as they smell. We shall see.


----------



## Mcgician (Dec 4, 2017)

nurrgle said:


> Figured I would grab a pic or two of the Donkey Butter just before it comes down. They have been in the dark for 24 hours now. Photos are not them best I just snapped them with my iPhone.
> 
> Everything looks good with them and I hope they smoke as good as they smell. We shall see.


Man, those look great, fantastic job! Did you grow those as untopped or multi-topped bushes? It can be hard to tell with pics sometimes.


----------



## nurrgle (Dec 4, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> Man, those look great, fantastic job! Did you grow those as untopped or multi-topped bushes? It can be hard to tell with pics sometimes.



Multi-topped bushes. I wasn’t expecting them to stretch as much as they did but it seems to have worked out ok. 

A room full of clones is gonna look real nice in a few months


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 4, 2017)

nurrgle said:


> Figured I would grab a pic or two of the Donkey Butter just before it comes down. They have been in the dark for 24 hours now. Photos are not them best I just snapped them with my iPhone.
> 
> Everything looks good with them and I hope they smoke as good as they smell. We shall see.


Are you done your harvest. I read you had them 24 hrs in the dark?


----------



## Lennox205 (Dec 4, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> I'm almost finished with my first seed run of grease monkey. Got 8 females out of one pack! I'm going to run 3 of those phenos from clone just to make sure im giving them a fair shot and not culling them too early from the rotation. Great info on trap star and caesar and future. Would you mind posting a couple pics of those?


The pic with the white wall is trapstar. In the other pic, ceasar is next to the tarp and the line of 4 future is on the other side


----------



## nurrgle (Dec 4, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Are you done your harvest. I read you had them 24 hrs in the dark?


Should finish today. I usually keep them in 48 hours of total dark before I chop them. I am no botanist but it seems to swell them just a bit more.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 4, 2017)

nurrgle said:


> Should finish today. I usually keep them in 48 hours of total dark before I chop them. I am no botanist but it seems to swell them just a bit more.


As long as airflow is adequate, and the pot is mostly dry it wont hurt i guess. Otherwise I would worry about mold and such...
I think that whole darkness deal at the end is an old wives tale, whether the claim is it bulks up or get more trichs...


----------



## nurrgle (Dec 5, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> As long as airflow is adequate, and the pot is mostly dry it wont hurt i guess. Otherwise I would worry about mold and such...
> I think that whole darkness deal at the end is an old wives tale, whether the claim is it bulks up or get more trichs...



It very well could be. All the homies here in Boulder do it so I followed suit. Seems to do pretty well for me, if I had a PM issue I might do something different but I (knock on wood) have been blessed the last few years.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pics of the Purple stock on the Kimbo Kush


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 6, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> IVE BEEN A long time member of icmag. WHEN have you seen obs post and recently as of 2016 or 2017.
> 
> Anyways to claming him to be online show his post. It is that simple, i still have my user name to cannacollective and older forums where I can show OG RASKAL OR ALIEN POST. Show all those "claiming he was online" show me. I'll wait.



Your quote did not say online now it said


> Obs was never online. How could your friend or anyone reoly to him?


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 7, 2017)

Grease monkey keeper, somewhere in the middle. I don't mark the calendar for her anymore, we know each other too well.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 7, 2017)

Double stuff'....the one I thought wasn't a keeper. Guess I need my eyes checked.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 11, 2017)

Cookies n Cream pheno one of my grow brothers found. Turns super dark towards finish and nice terps as this cross is known for being a lil bland with phenos. Can’t wait to see this love my cookies


----------



## Mcgician (Dec 11, 2017)

@akhiymjames Do you have a pic of the finished plant, or flower by chance? My first grease monkey run seed yielded 8 phenos from 11 seeds. I'm going to run all the phenos from clone again just to make sure I'm not being hasty, but the favourite for me quite honestly (at least at this point) are the GG4 leaners. More than any other reason, yield, but as you mentioned, the terps. The cookie leaners have mega frost, but less in terps. I'm also about to embark on a side by side of Trilogy and Caesar.


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Dec 11, 2017)

My Black Mamba #4 week 6.........


----------



## Paul k harv (Dec 11, 2017)

What's the best seed company to order ex genetics from.


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Dec 11, 2017)

Paul k harv said:


> What's the best seed company to order ex genetics from.


My fav hands down is Seedsherenow


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Dec 11, 2017)

Philismymiddlename said:


> My Black Mamba #4 week 6.........


Black Mamba 5 week 6.....Interesting to note. I planted 12. I had 2 males and one runt. They showed sex in veg. Simply great batch of seeds here. So far I'm watching 3 phenos close. My #4 is why you pheno hunt. It is amazing and the best plant to ever grace my grow. 5 star genetics here!!!!!!


----------



## Paul k harv (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks I will give them a try ,I just ordered from seedsman and there great,i have liberty haze,white widow , diesel moonshine and blue moon from Mosca seeds.


----------



## Sailormoses (Dec 11, 2017)

Cookies and Cream sativa leaning pheno from last grow. Unique smell and flavor. Heavy daytime stone but you can still function.  Plant on the left is the C&C


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Dec 11, 2017)

Sailormoses said:


> Cookies and Cream sativa leaning pheno from last grow. Unique smell and flavor. Heavy daytime stone but you can still function.View attachment 4056707 View attachment 4056708 Plant on the left is the C&CView attachment 4056709


Yes sir you killed it. How are the terps?


----------



## johny22 (Dec 11, 2017)

took those male kimbos and crossed them with sin city skunk (sins og x white superskunk) smells sweet like berrys then u squeeze it and that strong og smell come through with that funky skunk very happy with this and ontop of that all seedling that crack have a beautiful layer of frosty trichomes on the leaves right through veg Thanks Starfighter u Legend!


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Dec 11, 2017)

johny22 said:


> View attachment 4056853 took those male kimbos and crossed them with sin city skunk (sins og x white superskunk) smells sweet like berrys then u squeeze it and that strong og smell come through with that funky skunk very happy with this and ontop of that all seedling that crack have a beautiful layer of frosty trichomes on the leaves right through veg Thanks Starfighter u Legend!


I hear you. I know this. When you get those proper Starfighter genes you get socked in the face


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 12, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> @akhiymjames Do you have a pic of the finished plant, or flower by chance? My first grease monkey run seed yielded 8 phenos from 11 seeds. I'm going to run all the phenos from clone again just to make sure I'm not being hasty, but the favourite for me quite honestly (at least at this point) are the GG4 leaners. More than any other reason, yield, but as you mentioned, the terps. The cookie leaners have mega frost, but less in terps. I'm also about to embark on a side by side of Trilogy and Caesar.


Here’s a pic of the cut I have. Thought is was the dark pheno my bro has but it’s not. Still fire tho can’t wait to try


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 12, 2017)

johny22 said:


> View attachment 4056853 took those male kimbos and crossed them with sin city skunk (sins og x white superskunk) smells sweet like berrys then u squeeze it and that strong og smell come through with that funky skunk very happy with this and ontop of that all seedling that crack have a beautiful layer of frosty trichomes on the leaves right through veg Thanks Starfighter u Legend!



So ya did save that early amber in veg, male you had eh? Nice work. That bitch looks great.


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Dec 12, 2017)

Philismymiddlename said:


> Black Mamba 5 week 6.....Interesting to note. I planted 12. I had 2 males and one runt. They showed sex in veg. Simply great batch of seeds here. So far I'm watching 3 phenos close. My #4 is why you pheno hunt. It is amazing and the best plant to ever grace my grow. 5 star genetics here!!!!!!


A couple more Black Mambas......


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Dec 12, 2017)

Philismymiddlename said:


> A couple more Black Mambas......


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Dec 12, 2017)

Philismymiddlename said:


> A couple more Black Mambas......


----------



## nurrgle (Dec 12, 2017)

I took this shot of my misfit nug jar this morning while looking for a mug to grind up. Everything in there is Sizzurp, different phenos from what got chopped off by accident while the wife and I strung everything up. 

Curing up nicely. Pretty stoked on the yield and it’s got that funky fruity pebble stink. 

Sorry the pic is shit.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 15, 2017)

Lordhooha said:


> I've grabbed a few packs of each off the new seeds currently finishing black mamba now and debating on what to run next I think I might do meltdown since I'm working through the last release stuff still. I have to find out what batch 81 is. Also I don't flush period regardless of what strain I'm running. The cure is what you need to get down that an drying is were the chlorophyll is broken down.


did you ever find out what batch 81 is?? did you pop any?


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Dec 15, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> did you ever find out what batch 81 is?? did you pop any?


Waiting for answer as we speak. I submitted my guess. Here is a pic of the wonderful LRB 81 im keeping......


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Dec 15, 2017)

Philismymiddlename said:


> Waiting for answer as we speak. I submitted my guess. Here is a pic of the wonderful LRB 81 im keeping......


Another.....


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 15, 2017)

Philismymiddlename said:


> Another.....


looks legit.
i like the hues. is this a shot during flush? those leaves are turning a nice yellow fade


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Dec 15, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> looks legit.
> i like the hues. is this a shot during flush? those leaves are turning a nice yellow fade


Yes last few days....Thanks. ps fade = smooth taste


----------



## Mcgician (Dec 16, 2017)

Here are few shots of different grease monkey phenos almost finished.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 17, 2017)

Greasemonkey keeper.


----------



## Lennox205 (Dec 17, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> Here are few shots of different grease monkey phenos almost finished.


Looks amazing. Those are different phenos? Very uniform. You probably have the best yielding grease monkey that I have seen. I kept 3 phenos and one looks similar to yours. It is very slow in veg and gets drowned out by whatever else I grow with it, so it has to be grown alone though. I am starting a grow with it this week.


----------



## Mcgician (Dec 17, 2017)

Lennox205 said:


> Looks amazing. Those are different phenos? Very uniform. You probably have the best yielding grease monkey that I have seen. I kept 3 phenos and one looks similar to yours. It is very slow in veg and gets drowned out by whatever else I grow with it, so it has to be grown alone though. I am starting a grow with it this week.


Honestly, about 2/3 we're pretty homogenous, but 3 of the 8 just didn't stack. Two of them I chopped down already, and the third is amongst the picture of all of them. Choices, choices to make.


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Dec 17, 2017)

Black Mamba before chop......


Mcgician said:


> Honestly, about 2/3 we're pretty homogenous, but 3 of the 8 just didn't stack. Two of them I chopped down already, and the third is amongst the picture of all of them. Choices, choices to make.


Wish I could still buy Monkey. I missed the 2015 drop.


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Dec 17, 2017)

Philismymiddlename said:


> Black Mamba before chop......
> 
> Wish I could still buy Monkey. I missed the 2015 drop.


Or 16' not sure?


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Dec 18, 2017)

Doing some transplanting into 1g and couldn't help but take a shot of the root zone on this Durango Og. It was more then ready for transplant, grown from seed


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Dec 18, 2017)

Philismymiddlename said:


> Black Mamba before chop......
> 
> Wish I could still buy Monkey. I missed the 2015 drop.


----------



## Lennox205 (Dec 19, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> @akhiymjames Do you have a pic of the finished plant, or flower by chance? My first grease monkey run seed yielded 8 phenos from 11 seeds. I'm going to run all the phenos from clone again just to make sure I'm not being hasty, but the favourite for me quite honestly (at least at this point) are the GG4 leaners. More than any other reason, yield, but as you mentioned, the terps. The cookie leaners have mega frost, but less in terps. I'm also about to embark on a side by side of Trilogy and Caesar.


Good idea to run them again. I have 4 grease monkey phenos and have been deciding between 2 for the keeper. This is my third grow with them and I had been leaning towards one, but the other seems to be better this time. They both deserve to be kept.

I'm real curious to see your trilogy and ceasar grow. I've got ceasar that is just starting to show sex and my boy got trilogy, but only one plant survived and its still tiny. I'm going to run ceasar with future, trap star and batch 45.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 19, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Greasemonkey keeper.
> View attachment 4059416 View attachment 4059417 View attachment 4059418


Same one you've had awhile right ? Still lookin' beautiful.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 19, 2017)

Philismymiddlename said:


> Black Mamba 5 week 6.....Interesting to note. I planted 12. I had 2 males and one runt. They showed sex in veg. Simply great batch of seeds here. So far I'm watching 3 phenos close. My #4 is why you pheno hunt. It is amazing and the best plant to ever grace my grow. 5 star genetics here!!!!!!


Any signs of intersex issues with these? I've heard of some with the mamba. I have a pack I want to run though cause I love the mint choc chip.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Dec 19, 2017)

Philismymiddlename said:


> Black Mamba 5 week 6.....Interesting to note. I planted 12. I had 2 males and one runt. They showed sex in veg. Simply great batch of seeds here. So far I'm watching 3 phenos close. My #4 is why you pheno hunt. It is amazing and the best plant to ever grace my grow. 5 star genetics here!!!!!!


Do you know much about plants showing sex in veg. I'm running 11 plants 4 diff strains 3 of the one strain shower it's sex in veg and now another one is their both from Laplata. But I think my Kimbos are starting to show sex in Veg but the other plants aren't. What causes that should I worry there is light leak or stress?


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Dec 19, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Do you know much about plants showing sex in veg. I'm running 11 plants 4 diff strains 3 of the one strain shower it's sex in veg and now another one is their both from Laplata. But I think my Kimbos are starting to show sex in Veg but the other plants aren't. What causes that should I worry there is light leak or stress?


My lights stay on 24hrs in veg. Dont think its light. Im not sure what triggers it but I had full blown sacs starting to form. Every plant that didnt proved out to be female in flower. I think it is more common than people make it out to be. I think something in the genetic timeclock trips.


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Dec 19, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Any signs of intersex issues with these? I've heard of some with the mamba. I have a pack I want to run though cause I love the mint choc chip.


Show me a pic of this issue and i will reply? Not sure what you mean?


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Dec 19, 2017)

Philismymiddlename said:


> My lights stay on 24hrs in veg. Dont think its light. Im not sure what triggers it but I had full blown sacs starting to form. Every plant that didnt proved out to be female in flower. I think it is more common than people make it out to be. I think something in the genetic timeclock trips.


I wonder if it's with males more so I'm running 18-6 and all the ones that showed so far were males I had 2 5packs from La plata Colorado clementine 3 showed sacks the other 2 look nice with an orange smell coming through the other is Durango Og only 2 survived the one is starting to show sacks. I hope my Kimbos aren't flowering cus I need to take mother clones and don't want to deal with revegging


----------



## Lennox205 (Dec 19, 2017)

In my experience most plants show sex in veg. I see the fist pistils as a sign of sexual maturity and can start taking cuts to flower. Its usually after about a month of vegging, but I had one recently that didn't show sex for over six months. The males usually show first. All of my females have pistils and have never had more than 6 hours of darkness.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Dec 19, 2017)

Lennox205 said:


> In my experience most plants show sex in veg. I see the fist pistils as a sign of sexual maturity and can start taking cuts to flower. Its usually after about a month of vegging, but I had one recently that didn't show sex for over six months. The males usually show first. All of my females have pistils and have never had more than 6 hours of darkness.


So it will show its sex but won't flower? I had a mother plant clone that I kept over 2yrs without signs until it really got stressed. If I take a clone for a mother does it matter if it's showing sex does it do a reveg or showing its sex is different from it flowering?


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Dec 19, 2017)

Lennox205 said:


> In my experience most plants show sex in veg. I see the fist pistils as a sign of sexual maturity and can start taking cuts to flower. Its usually after about a month of vegging, but I had one recently that didn't show sex for over six months. The males usually show first. All of my females have pistils and have never had more than 6 hours of darkness.


All my strains except for sour sunset started to show sex none of the SS has started to show yet and well into a month the kimbos are about 2 months


----------



## Lennox205 (Dec 19, 2017)

Right, show sex, but not flower. There will be a pistil here and there, but never any buds forming. It doesn't matter for your clones if the mother is showing sex. Its still in a vegetative stage.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Dec 19, 2017)

Ok cool I was worried I would have to wait almost 2 months for them to re veg. It is nice having them show sex before going to flower and wasting the time, soil and space.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 19, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Same one you've had awhile right ? Still lookin' beautiful.


thanks man. Yes, that's the one. She seems to get better with age....which is a funny thing to me. I think every clone in my garden that I have found gets better with time. As I get lazy/busy with life, and neglect them, they just keep getting better. I think age and maturity are a key factor in "clone only" plants.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 19, 2017)

@J_Blaze23 most plants take at least 2 months of veg to show sex in my experience. If they are fems or a clone, they will show pistils much earlier...clones right away, fem seeds in the first month. I try to treat my plants like most other living organisms. You wouldn't try to breed a puppy, why would you flower a seedling? that being said, I have had Regs that just wouldn't show sex even after 3 months veg, so I had to flower them to be sure. From personal experience, I can tell you the lowers on my kimbos will practically start to flower if they are not getting any light/crammed in with a bunch of other plants. Instead of hairs, you will see clusters of hairs that look like a plant that has been in the flower room for 2 weeks.....but only on the lowers in the dark. If this is what you are seeing defoliate, or strip the lowers. I have never had an issue, but confusion is never good with weed, unless it's from smoking it!


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 19, 2017)

now that my pbb didn't go as planned.. which one should i run first? i'm feeling for the trilogy to make up for the setback..


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 19, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> now that my pbb didn't go as planned.. which one should i run first? i'm feeling for the trilogy to make up for the setback..


Trilogy should have less stretch. The cube should help tame that. Caesar is gonna stretch for sure.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 19, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Trilogy should have less stretch. The cube should help tame that. Caesar is gonna stretch for sure.


i'm hoping i find a triple og blockhead pheno in there. i just want the cube's frost without the extra leaf structure


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 19, 2017)

Here we go!
*Equipped Magic Lucky Mug for +10% Germination Rate*


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Dec 19, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> @J_Blaze23 most plants take at least 2 months of veg to show sex in my experience. If they are fems or a clone, they will show pistils much earlier...clones right away, fem seeds in the first month. I try to treat my plants like most other living organisms. You wouldn't try to breed a puppy, why would you flower a seedling? that being said, I have had Regs that just wouldn't show sex even after 3 months veg, so I had to flower them to be sure. From personal experience, I can tell you the lowers on my kimbos will practically start to flower if they are not getting any light/crammed in with a bunch of other plants. Instead of hairs, you will see clusters of hairs that look like a plant that has been in the flower room for 2 weeks.....but only on the lowers in the dark. If this is what you are seeing defoliate, or strip the lowers. I have never had an issue, but confusion is never good with weed, unless it's from smoking it!


I had to defoliate a lot of the larger leaves on the kimbos just so the lowers can get light, the one is more bushy with straight purple stalk the other more stretch and green stalk, can't wait to see what they produce. That makes sense no flowering until they are over 2months


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 19, 2017)

if i crossed trilogy with some PBB pollen.. would i have created my own version of milk n cookies? moose tracks?


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 20, 2017)

4 for 4 trilogy beans. taproots overnight in less than 12 hours. jumped the gun and transplanted cuz i only had 4 cubes of rockwool left from my last open bag.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Dec 20, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> 4 for 4 trilogy beans. taproots overnight in less than 12 hours. jumped the gun and transplanted cuz i only had 4 cubes of rockwool left from my last open bag.View attachment 4060748


I've been letting them go to atleas 1/2in long or almost shedding the shell then transplant, noticed more success rate


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 20, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> I've been letting them go to atleas 1/2in long or almost shedding the shell then transplant, noticed more success rate


you ever get paranoid when transplanting a 1/2" root tap into medium?? 

i feel better dropping the seeds into my medium when they first crack so it does its thing. but haven't noticed anything different as long as my ph is 5.5-5.8. oh and scuffing seeds help A LOT in breaking shell/surface. i think that's the game changer.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Dec 20, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> you ever get paranoid when transplanting a 1/2" root tap into medium??
> 
> i feel better dropping the seeds into my medium when they first crack so it does its thing. but haven't noticed anything different as long as my ph is 5.5-5.8. oh and scuffing seeds help A LOT in breaking shell/surface. i think that's the game changer.


I had started seeds in a soil with aphids and didn't realize it til few days after they sprouted. I took them out of the soil with developed roots completely rinsed and drenched then replanted didn't lose any just stunted a bit. The tap root is pretty solid I just measure its length make a hole that deep set it in and cover with solid worm castings


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 23, 2017)

Trilogy seedlings 3/4 broke surface. Last one on it's way up. Strong germination rates from EG. Haven't been let down yet.


----------



## Lennox205 (Dec 25, 2017)

Two grease monkey at 8.5 weeks


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 25, 2017)

Trilogy 16 days after the flip.


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 25, 2017)

Lennox205 said:


> Two grease monkey at 8.5 weeks


Those look tasty @Lennox205. It's a shame that I can't find that one anywhere.


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 25, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> Here we go!
> *Equipped Magic Lucky Mug for +10% Germination Rate*
> View attachment 4060496


I'll be watching your grow my friend. Hopefully Trilogy doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 25, 2017)

Bank Breaker said:


> Trilogy seedlings 3/4 broke surface. Last one on it's way up. Strong germination rates from EG. Haven't been let down yet.View attachment 4062340


How are they doing.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 25, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Ok cool I was worried I would have to wait almost 2 months for them to re veg. It is nice having them show sex before going to flower and wasting the time, soil and space.


The Kimbos I'd bet are both female. That strain puts out so many girls it's not funny. Not sure if it's different with the F2s. Been hunting for a nice Kimbo male and can't find a male period. Crossed kimbo to alien rift... all the progeny are female lol.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 25, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How are they doing.


i think i jumped the gun removing the dome. out of the 4, one of them shriveled up. i transplanted the other 3 and they're doing well. i tried putting a shot glass over it to and create its own humidity dome but doesn't seem to be working. 

Still developing first set of leaves. I'll post pics when they're at 3 or 4 leaves.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Dec 28, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> The Kimbos I'd bet are both female. That strain puts out so many girls it's not funny. Not sure if it's different with the F2s. Been hunting for a nice Kimbo male and can't find a male period. Crossed kimbo to alien rift... all the progeny are female lol.


Yea I'm pretty sure they are and 2 diff pheno types I'll post some pics


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 29, 2017)

My new pheno of Kimbo before getting manicured. Deep purple, partially due to cold so we will see how she looks next run in better temps.

Edit: after 24 hours cured she smells like someone ate apples and berries and burped...lol not sure how I feel about that but it's certainly unique.


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 29, 2017)

Trilogy starting to fill in.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Dec 29, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> My new pheno of Kimbo before getting manicured. Deep purple, partially due to cold so we will see how she looks next run in better temps.
> 
> Edit: after 24 hours cured she smells like someone ate apples and berries and burped...lol not sure how I feel about that but it's certainly unique.
> 
> View attachment 4065010


Any pics of the grow, I'm running low temps with winter here so interested to see if I get any purple


----------



## Mcgician (Dec 30, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> View attachment 4065053
> Trilogy starting to fill in.


Can't wait to see how that turns out. Keep us posted.

Grease Monkey #7 bud shot. Still not completely dry though.

Below, same plant. Found some nanners on a couple lowers.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 30, 2017)

Double stuff' #2


----------



## Mcgician (Dec 30, 2017)

Found some nanners on the lowers of grease monkey #9 as well. Got 19 viable seeds out of it and 2 out of #7. Check out the #9 bud shot....


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 31, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> Found some nanners on the lowers of grease monkey #9 as well. Got 19 viable seeds out of it and 2 out of #7. Check out the #9 bud shot....
> View attachment 4065783


Nice, looking frosty af. Definitely looks like a winner!


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Jan 5, 2018)

Some frost showing on the one Kimbo just from showing sex, can't wait to see what she puts out. Pics of both plants, I've been struggling to feed them enough using top dressing with powder nutes


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Jan 12, 2018)

Took picks of all the strains I'm working with right now, trying to find the best of what I have. Only 2 plants from Exotic, Kimbo Kush both different traits. The others are Sour Sunset, Colorado Clementine and Durango Og.

Kimbo Kush 1 showing some frost 

Kimbo Kush 2 more bushy and possibly purple
  

Sour Sunset #1 has the best smell of the group. 3 of them have similar structure then the other 2
  

Sour Sunset #2


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Jan 12, 2018)

Continued from above 

Sour sunset #3
  

Sour sunset #4
  

Sour Sunset #5
  

Durango Og slow grower but definitely getting that og smell


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Jan 12, 2018)

Continued from above 

Colorado Clementine both slightly different growth but have hint of orange smell to them 

CC #1
  

CC #2


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 13, 2018)

@J_Blaze, I had two colorado clementines from la plata. #1 long internode strong smell of oranbe creme soda. #2 shorter nodes light scent of orange. These were in VEG! Had my hopes up boy! Eh.... they turned out to be BOYS! #1 is so loud in veg I had to clone him. I Just culled the two of them Thurs. Kept clones tho just in case I wanna do a lil chuckin'. Haven't seen much grow info nor flowering pics of the strain.. Good luck yo!


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Jan 14, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> @J_Blaze, I had two colorado clementines from la plata. #1 long internode strong smell of oranbe creme soda. #2 shorter nodes light scent of orange. These were in VEG! Had my hopes up boy! Eh.... they turned out to be BOYS! #1 is so loud in veg I had to clone him. I Just culled the two of them Thurs. Kept clones tho just in case I wanna do a lil chuckin'. Haven't seen much grow info nor flowering pics of the strain.. Good luck yo!


I had a 5 pack 3 of them showed sex and were male and one of those was almost the strongest smelling of them all. The Agent Orange in the cross has me interested in getting just that strain from TGA it should be just as much orange if not more. I had orang soda live res and tasted like straight oranges. I've been searching for an orange flavor but the CC seem pretty good so far


----------



## Mcgician (Jan 15, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> View attachment 4065053
> Trilogy starting to fill in.


What's up needsomebeans? How's that Trilogy coming along?


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 15, 2018)

Mcgician said:


> What's up needsomebeans? How's that Trilogy coming along?


She is still trying to make something of herself. She had a few balls on her that opened up but it was 100% my fault. I bought two new timers that put out a nice bright blue light when they are off.


----------



## Bean Busy (Jan 15, 2018)

Mcgician said:


> Found some nanners on the lowers of grease monkey #9 as well. Got 19 viable seeds out of it and 2 out of #7. Check out the #9 bud shot....
> View attachment 4065783


Are your grease monkey beans from the original release


----------



## Bean Busy (Jan 15, 2018)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Continued from above
> 
> Colorado Clementine both slightly different growth but have hint of orange smell to them
> 
> ...


I got a pack of these but haven't got around to popping them, to much fire getting released these days, just pushing them further down the run list, curious to see how they turn out


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 16, 2018)

What is a good EG sativa leaning strain


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Jan 16, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> I got a pack of these but haven't got around to popping them, to much fire getting released these days, just pushing them further down the run list, curious to see how they turn out


I know what you mean, I just got Jedi Og Dark Helmet Mr. Clean and Caesar packs all waiting to be popped but on room. I had a really good orang soda concentrate and fell in love with the orange taste so wanted atleast 1 in the garden. I think I'm going to get Agent Orange from TGA to see if that's stronger smell


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Jan 19, 2018)

LRB81 = Chem Dog × Green Ribbon. I thought the point of the challenge was that the 2 strains were of his 2016 strains. No Chem or Ribbon. Oh well. LRB81 is fruity in smell and taste and leans more toward a Sativa.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 20, 2018)

Double. Stuff’d
 
Grease monkey #1


----------



## Sailormoses (Jan 22, 2018)

Purple Lamborghini 4 - 6 more weeks to go


----------



## greencropper (Jan 23, 2018)

full pack planted in jiffies 40hrs ago, 3 are already pushing out the tops


----------



## Bean Busy (Jan 23, 2018)

greencropper said:


> full pack planted in jiffies 50hrs ago, 3 are already pushing out the tops
> View attachment 4077733


Do you get good pop rates with jiffies normally...did you crack em first or straight into the jiffies


----------



## Bean Busy (Jan 23, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Double. Stuff’d
> View attachment 4076234
> Grease monkey #1
> View attachment 4076235


Is your grease monkey from the original release


----------



## greencropper (Jan 23, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> Do you get good pop rates with jiffies normally...did you crack em first or straight into the jiffies


hi, yes always plant straight into jiffies, no soaking or damp paper toweling, usually get 99% germ rates, of course with older beans it will be less, warmth & moisture are the key, to curb damping off or pythium i use a strong concentration of mychorrizal/trichodermal solution in the water used to germinate the seeds & through the seedling stage


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 23, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> Is your grease monkey from the original release


Yes


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 23, 2018)

Mcgician said:


> Can't wait to see how that turns out. Keep us posted.
> 
> Grease Monkey #7 bud shot. Still not completely dry though.
> 
> Below, same plant. Found some nanners on a couple lowers.


Now u got some fine s1's


----------



## Mean Gene (Jan 24, 2018)

Ceasar day 54 smells like lemon pledge and pine. Beautiful aroma.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Jan 24, 2018)

I was transplanting rooted clones and can't believe the growth on these 2. The one looks like it was in a aero coiner but just a plastic tray with some water in the bottom


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 24, 2018)

Sub'ing up on this thread. Always heard good things about exotic genetix, thinking sometime soon I'll take the plunge and get some gear. The blackberry cream is one that has interested me for a while.


----------



## Lennox205 (Jan 24, 2018)

Mean Gene said:


> Ceasar day 54 smells like lemon pledge and pine. Beautiful aroma.


I have 5 different ceasar vegging. Your pictures confirm what I already know. Its gonna be lovely.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Jan 24, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Sub'ing up on this thread. Always heard good things about exotic genetix, thinking sometime soon I'll take the plunge and get some gear. The blackberry cream is one that has interested me for a while.


do it now


----------



## Bank Breaker (Jan 24, 2018)

Mean Gene said:


> Ceasar day 54 smells like lemon pledge and pine. Beautiful aroma.


how long you gonna push her for??


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 24, 2018)

Bank Breaker said:


> do it now


Pun? Or is there some sort of sale going now? I noticed someone mentioned something about the drop coming up? Has the drop already happened? 
I only mention the BlackBerry cream because I've seen greengenes run it in his garden and it looked very nice. Any strains that I should be keeping an eye out for?? Fill me in, I'm new to exotic genes 

Here's some eye candy on what's currently going on for me


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 24, 2018)

me likey the labyrinth

spirit in the sky x the cube

(peyote purple x starfighter f2) x starfighter IBL


----------



## Odin* (Jan 24, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> me likey the labyrinth
> 
> spirit in the sky x the cube
> 
> (peyote purple x starfighter f2) x starfighter IBL


More info please (smoke report, nose, frost level, vigor, herms/stable, late bananas, etc). Thanks (sitting on a pack).


----------



## Mean Gene (Jan 24, 2018)

Bank Breaker said:


> how long you gonna push her for??


Prob going to take after 63.


----------



## Mcgician (Jan 25, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> Are your grease monkey beans from the original release


Yes.


----------



## Mcgician (Jan 26, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> 37 seeds have tap roots and were put into plugs, maybe 10-15 light colored seeds are still floating and the remainder have sunk, I’ll let them continue to soak overnight and then put them into plugs, all the light colored seeds will most likely be discarded..


What's up nxs, good to see you found some S1's. Hope you find some great phenos. I've finally narrowed down my hunt to one. Only another week or 2 from 2nd harvest from clone.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 28, 2018)

100% germ rate for Candy Apple Kush on the right, less for the GGG Bright Moments on left purchased in 2012


----------



## Mean Gene (Jan 31, 2018)

Ceasar day 61 - Harvest. Buds swelled up. Frosty as hell. This plant smells incredible, i love the aroma. Cant wait to dry and try.


----------



## Mean Gene (Jan 31, 2018)

Ceasar porn.


----------



## Sailormoses (Feb 4, 2018)

Purple Lamborghini, about 1-2 more weeks


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Feb 7, 2018)

Purple stalk on this Kimbo Kush and nice smell, hopefully makes some purple flowers


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 8, 2018)

Trilogy at day 61. She is falling all over herself. Took a couple of lower branches that is drying right now for a sample. No need to do without when you have a couple getting close.


----------



## NugHeuser (Feb 9, 2018)

Trusted US seed banks that carry exotic genes? Where do you guys go? I went to their website and couldn't find anything on buying them.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Feb 9, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Trusted US seed banks that carry exotic genes? Where do you guys go? I went to their website and couldn't find anything on buying them.


Seeds Here Now


----------



## NugHeuser (Feb 9, 2018)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Seeds Here Now


Thanks!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 9, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Trusted US seed banks that carry exotic genes? Where do you guys go? I went to their website and couldn't find anything on buying them.


Im trying out sol seeds crosses look promising https://solseeds.com/


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 25, 2018)

Donkey Butter #2. Ended up with 5 females from 1 pack and got lucky with this keeper, cant wait to run a full room of her!


----------



## kingzt (Feb 25, 2018)

Anybody try or grow milk and cookies?


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Feb 26, 2018)

Kimbo Kush showing frost and berry terpes. Any thoughts why it’s showing this under 18/6 cycle with multiple others strains not showing sex or atleast starting to flower


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 27, 2018)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Kimbo Kush showing frost and berry terpes. Any thoughts why it’s showing this under 18/6 cycle with multiple others strains not showing sex or atleast starting to flowerView attachment 4096932View attachment 4096933


My Kimbo s had a similar trait, but only the lowers when it was crammed in with a bunch of other stuff and not getting much light down there. Root bound stress can do this too, but I usually see It with males more than females.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 27, 2018)

Candy Apple Kush(CAK) kicking along at approx 1' high, if a good male appears it will be used as a stud in a pollen chuck, the best females will be pollinated by Mikado & Bright Moments males


----------



## kingzt (Feb 27, 2018)

GNOME GROWN said:


> Donkey Butter #2. Ended up with 5 females from 1 pack and got lucky with this keeper, cant wait to run a full room of her!
> View attachment 4095775


What's the nose on her?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 27, 2018)

kingzt said:


> What's the nose on her?


This pheno is like a sweet og, candy/gasy. The other phenos were all leaning on the gasy og side. I've only smoked grease monkey a few times but all my donkey butters were more on the triple og side, just straight gas so the sweetness of this one really stood out and she also yields great.


----------



## kingzt (Feb 27, 2018)

GNOME GROWN said:


> This pheno is like a sweet og, candy/gasy. The other phenos were all leaning on the gasy og side. I've only smoked grease monkey a few times but all my donkey butters were more on the triple og side, just straight gas so the sweetness of this one really stood out and she also yields great.


Nice sounds amazing! Was hoping to hear that it leans on the gassy og side. I just picked up milk and cookies, hoping to find a triple og leaning pheno


----------



## Prophetiko (Mar 1, 2018)

@Philismymiddlename did you ever find out the gentics behind LRB 81?


----------



## SmokinR1 (Mar 4, 2018)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Seeds Here Now


Does Attitude or The Dank Team ship Exotic Genetix to the US?


----------



## kingzt (Mar 4, 2018)

SmokinR1 said:


> Does Attitude or The Dank Team ship Exotic Genetix to the US?


both do


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Mar 4, 2018)

SmokinR1 said:


> Does Attitude or The Dank Team ship Exotic Genetix to the US?


I won’t deal with attitude again. The seeds they sent me for Rare Dankness were bunk. Not sure if it was actually from raredankness but they came in plastic bag with no info just a name markered on. Same with my Kimbo Kush but they cut a piece of info off the box to put with the seeds. I’d deal with companies in the states


----------



## greencropper (Mar 4, 2018)

J_Blaze23 said:


> I won’t deal with attitude again. The seeds they sent me for Rare Dankness were bunk. Not sure if it was actually from raredankness but they came in plastic bag with no info just a name markered on. Same with my Kimbo Kush but they cut a piece of info off the box to put with the seeds. I’d deal with companies in the states


on checkout you must have ticked the 'ultra discreet' method of shipping where it states seeds will be removed from packet, if you look closely on checkout there is a clear option where you may have your seeds sent in the original sealed breeders packs, ive made around 20 orders from attitude since it opened and ALWAYS received my packs in original sealed packet form, also i think you can trust those seeds you have already obtained from them, my most recent order was in february 2018, those Rare Dankness seeds that were 'bunk' may indeed have been the original seeds you ordered, but Rare Dankness itself is to blame for sending a dud batch of seeds, my recent attitude order which came in the original sealed breeders pack were Mosca Seeds Old Time Moonshine, US$150 yet only 2 germinated... not attitudes fault but Mosca's!
the Exotic Genetix Candy Apple Kush pictured above are from an original sealed breeders pack which came from attitude, with 100% germination rate.
below is how i order from attitude, everyone has their own method but they always get through like this for me


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Mar 4, 2018)

greencropper said:


> on checkout you must have ticked the 'ultra discreet' method of shipping where it states seeds will be removed from packet, if you look closely on checkout there is a clear option where you may have your seeds sent in the original sealed breeders packs, ive made around 20 orders from attitude since it opened and ALWAYS received my packs in original sealed packet form, also i think you can trust those seeds you have already obtained from them, my most recent order was in february 2018, those Rare Dankness seeds that were 'bunk' may indeed have been the original seeds you ordered, but Rare Dankness itself is to blame for sending a dud batch of seeds, my recent attitude order which came in the original sealed breeders pack was Mosca Seeds Old Time Moonshine, US$150 yet only 2 germinated... not attitudes fault but Mosca's!
> the Exotic Genetix Candy Apple Kush pictured above are from an original sealed breeders pack which came from attitude, with 100% germination rate


I selected the original package, I thought they changed and don’t ship original packaging anymore. I didn’t have any issues with the Kimbo Kush I have it very well could be Raredankness fault. Either way if you have the ability to get them in the states why not go that way instead risking customs


----------



## greencropper (Mar 4, 2018)

J_Blaze23 said:


> I selected the original package, I thought they changed and don’t ship original packaging anymore. I didn’t have any issues with the Kimbo Kush I have it very well could be Raredankness fault. Either way if you have the ability to get them in the states why not go that way instead risking customs


if you selected original breeders packs and they sent them like you described i would take pics of the order they sent & email attitude & ask for the seed packs in how you had originally asked for, no way i would accept loose seeds like that when i ordered sealed packs, its a first time ive heard attitude do that, they will/should help you out


----------



## SativaInMind (Mar 4, 2018)

attitude is legit, all the freebies you get in random baggies are 100% legit...
Quality freebies can be had from time to time, right now you can get 2x crumbled lime, (2x skullcap if you pay with cryptocurrency) regs, and 2x fem sourpowerOg from karma genetics (top breeder) with every order. Prices aren't the best though, but you will get legit seeds...


----------



## greencropper (Mar 4, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> attitude is legit, all the freebies you get in random baggies are 100% legit...
> Quality freebies can be had from time to time, right now you can get 2x crumbled lime, (2x skullcap if you pay with cryptocurrency) regs, and 2x fem sourpowerOg from karma genetics (top breeder) with every order. Prices aren't the best though, but you will get legit seeds...


definitely pays to shop around and check pricing eg at the moment attitude has Josh D OG for $82 where Neptuneseedbank has it for $150, at the same time attitude has Mosca Old Time Indiana Bubblegum for $146 to Neptunes $85...dare to compare!


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 5, 2018)

greencropper said:


> definitely pays to shop around and check pricing eg at the moment attitude has Josh D OG for $82 where Neptuneseedbank has it for $150, at the same time attitude has Mosca Old Time Indiana Bubblegum for $146 to Neptunes $85...dare to compare!


I get all mine from seedsherenow. I don’t like jacking with customs.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 5, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> I get all mine from seedsherenow. I don’t like jacking with customs.


well seedsherenow doesnt send to Australia(used to) so they're nowheresville for me


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 6, 2018)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Kimbo Kush showing frost and berry terpes. Any thoughts why it’s showing this under 18/6 cycle with multiple others strains not showing sex or atleast starting to flowerView attachment 4096932View attachment 4096933


Kimbo gets a little ancy sometimes if you veg for awhile not sure how long she's been going. At least one of my phenos has done that. Love those giant trichs. Kimbo has the biggest trichomes I've ever seen she's always a prime candidate for hash making.


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 6, 2018)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Kimbo gets a little ancy sometimes if you veg for awhile not sure how long she's been going. At least one of my phenos has done that. Love those giant trichs. Kimbo has the biggest trichomes I've ever seen she's always a prime candidate for hash making.


I got some hash from exotic back two years ago at cannabis cup. It was made from kimbo and it was tasty.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Mar 8, 2018)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Kimbo gets a little ancy sometimes if you veg for awhile not sure how long she's been going. At least one of my phenos has done that. Love those giant trichs. Kimbo has the biggest trichomes I've ever seen she's always a prime candidate for hash making.


She has been vegging longer then I wanted that makes sense, just weird I was thinking they gave me an auto strain but it smells and grows like the Kimbo description. I know what you mean about those tricks they really stand out and the one is just getting covered without switching to 12/12. I’m going 12/12 in the next day. Do you run 12/12 or 13/11 and do you go 24hrs with lights off when switching?


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Mar 8, 2018)

Kimbo Kush start flower cycle day 0. Both phenos already showing a lot of frost, can’t wait for the hash from these girls.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 9, 2018)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Kimbo Kush start flower cycle day 0. Both phenos already showing a lot of frost, can’t wait for the hash from these girls.


That’s kind of weird now that I see the pics. Looks like it was triggered to flower somehow and is in reeves mode. Those narrow leaves with no serrations, and being three fingered are classic reveg signs. When I take clones from flowering plants, they always look like that even with the frost until they grow out of it. This will probably not be a good run for that plant...might end up with funky airy buds, but you never know. You sure you didn’t have a timer issue, change your light hours,power outage, etc? Something triggered that girl, now she’s fighting to get back to normal.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 9, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> That’s kind of weird now that I see the pics. Looks like it was triggered to flower somehow and is in reeves mode. Those narrow leaves with no serrations, and being three fingered are classic reveg signs. When I take clones from flowering plants, they always look like that even with the frost until they grow out of it. This will probably not be a good run for that plant...might end up with funky airy buds, but you never know. You sure you didn’t have a timer issue, change your light hours,power outage, etc? Something triggered that girl, now she’s fighting to get back to normal.


your right about those 'funky airy buds' on a regrow sometimes, i dont bother with regrows now cos of that happening


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Mar 9, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> That’s kind of weird now that I see the pics. Looks like it was triggered to flower somehow and is in reeves mode. Those narrow leaves with no serrations, and being three fingered are classic reveg signs. When I take clones from flowering plants, they always look like that even with the frost until they grow out of it. This will probably not be a good run for that plant...might end up with funky airy buds, but you never know. You sure you didn’t have a timer issue, change your light hours,power outage, etc? Something triggered that girl, now she’s fighting to get back to normal.


I’m running 4 different strains in the same tent and the Kimbos are the only ones to do that, the new growth on top isn’t like that that’s the bottom lower, I’ll post some pics of the upper branches. The growth hasn’t stunted like a reveg but I know what you mean about those single blade leaves


----------



## kingzt (Mar 9, 2018)

Dang, nobody try the milk and cookies. I thought I was lucky to scoop a pack up when they got back in stock.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Mar 9, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> That’s kind of weird now that I see the pics. Looks like it was triggered to flower somehow and is in reeves mode. Those narrow leaves with no serrations, and being three fingered are classic reveg signs. When I take clones from flowering plants, they always look like that even with the frost until they grow out of it. This will probably not be a good run for that plant...might end up with funky airy buds, but you never know. You sure you didn’t have a timer issue, change your light hours,power outage, etc? Something triggered that girl, now she’s fighting to get back to normal.


Both Kimbos and the other half of the 4x8 showing no signs of flower


----------



## SativaInMind (Mar 10, 2018)

@kingzt
nah they suck, but instead of throwing them in the trash I will dispose of them for you 

And the kimbo are possibly doing that cause of stress, they don't look the healthiest and some of these plants are very finicky. If they were in small pots at one time and started to get root bound, that's a very effective way, to make a lot of plants start to auto-flower.


----------



## kingzt (Mar 10, 2018)

Hahaha im just curious because I haven’t seen or heard a lot about them. I figured any cookies and cream mix should be exciting


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Mar 10, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> @kingzt
> nah they suck, but instead of throwing them in the trash I will dispose of them for you
> 
> And the kimbo are possibly doing that cause of stress, they don't look the healthiest and some of these plants are very finicky. If they were in small pots at one time and started to get root bound, that's a very effective way, to make a lot of plants start to auto-flower.


They were getting root bound but I think the 1k have then under is too much for them, they haven’t been looking the best since going under it. I think I need to run a 600 or blue spectrum


----------



## Jdubb203 (Mar 10, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Hahaha im just curious because I haven’t seen or heard a lot about them. I figured any cookies and cream mix should be exciting


I run cookie and cream super fire milk in cookies was on my taser to. The mystery cookies he uses is a bad mamajama lol. So fire I got rid most my cuts and run whole rooms of it.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 10, 2018)

Jdubb203 said:


> I run cookie and cream super fire milk in cookies was on my taser to. The mystery cookies he uses is a bad mamajama lol. So fire I got rid most my cuts and run whole rooms of it.


I watched one of his live videos on IG, he said the cookies n cream was the thin mint cut of gsc. I'm not sure if that's the same cookie cut he used for other crosses though.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Mar 10, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I watched one of his live videos on IG, he said the cookies n cream was the thin mint cut of gsc. I'm not sure if that's the same cookie cut he used for other crosses though.


He uses in coulpe of his crosses mint chocolate chip was fire to he use it in.


----------



## kingzt (Mar 11, 2018)

Jdubb203 said:


> I run cookie and cream super fire milk in cookies was on my taser to. The mystery cookies he uses is a bad mamajama lol. So fire I got rid most my cuts and run whole rooms of it.


Yeah I agree most cookie and cream cuts are great and test really high. I've been running extreme cream and it's been great. I have cookies and chem im about to flower as well. Just so weird that I haven't seen a lot of peeps growing it


----------



## heelzballer (Mar 11, 2018)

Please, please, somebody help me find some grease monkey---particularly if it was from first run...Would be eternally grateful!


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 11, 2018)

heelzballer said:


> Please, please, somebody help me find some grease monkey---particularly if it was from first run...Would be eternally grateful!


It’s not in stock anywhere. But mike is bringing back the grease monkey sometime this year with the original parent stock.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Mar 11, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Yeah I agree most cookie and cream cuts are great and test really high. I've been running extreme cream and it's been great. I have cookies and chem im about to flower as well. Just so weird that I haven't seen a lot of peeps growing it


What do you think of the extreme cream phenos? I still got a pack from the original release might pop them soon.


----------



## kingzt (Mar 12, 2018)

Jdubb203 said:


> What do you think of the extreme cream phenos? I still got a pack from the original release might pop them soon.


I think they're awesome! Granted I only dealt with one personally and it's great. Heavy yielder, frosty, and pretty potent. Only con I would say is I don't like the bud structure. Grows more in sprears and I can't get it as dense as I would like but to each is own. I've seen other phenos look just as good if not better.


----------



## kingzt (Mar 12, 2018)

Extreme Cream


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 12, 2018)

Chocolate Covered Strawberries pollinated by a second generation Fire Cookie fella. Sorry about crappy pics.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 13, 2018)

Trilogy bud that's been curing for three weeks. Killer smoke and I'm really glad that I bought another pack. This one hermed hard, but I had some timer issues. Got plenty of hermie beans for the 12/12 from seed experience.


----------



## Lennox205 (Mar 14, 2018)

J_Blaze23 said:


> I’m running 4 different strains in the same tent and the Kimbos are the only ones to do that, the new growth on top isn’t like that that’s the bottom lower, I’ll post some pics of the upper branches. The growth hasn’t stunted like a reveg but I know what you mean about those single blade leaves


These are my kimbos. They took a long ass time to root and looked kinda like a reveg, but not completely. They look to be past that now though.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Mar 14, 2018)

Lennox205 said:


> These are my kimbos. They took a long ass time to root and looked kinda like a reveg, but not completely. They look to be past that now though.


Are you going to top them or let them go. I think they were becoming root bound at the time of taking them. I took some more a few weeks a go and they rooted faster then the other strains i took with them, they have a nice berry smell


----------



## Lennox205 (Mar 14, 2018)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Are you going to top them or let them go. I think they were becoming root bound at the time of taking them. I took some more a few weeks a go and they rooted faster then the other strains i took with them, they have a nice berry smell


I'm going to keep these as moms and flower in an aeroflo. I probably will top them but it depends on how the early growth looks. And how the growth structure on your is, lol


----------



## johny22 (Mar 15, 2018)

johny22 said:


> Remember that sugar leaf seedling i had it turned out male, what do u guys think of this? Worth keepin?View attachment 3866962


Just updating with the Kimbo Males i used to breed with. Sin city Skunk x Kimbo Kush better then both parents some serious fire this pheno smells like strawberry and blueberry sour lollies very pungent day 24 of flower ( they were definitely worth keepin)


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Mar 16, 2018)

These Kimbos and my other strains are rooting like crazy. Used Aloe leaf for clone solution a few drops of superthrive to keep them healthy along with worm tea. Healthy roots happy fruits


----------



## johny22 (Mar 16, 2018)

J_Blaze23 said:


> These Kimbos and my other strains are rooting like crazy. Used Aloe leaf for clone solution a few drops of superthrive to keep them healthy along with worm tea. Healthy roots happy fruits View attachment 4106581View attachment 4106582View attachment 4106583


Is this your first run with Kimbo?


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Mar 16, 2018)

johny22 said:


> Is this your first run with Kimbo?


Yea going on week 2 of flower


----------



## indianasc13 (Mar 17, 2018)

couple of cookies and cream ladies just finishing up week 3. the first lighter green pheno already smelling sweet.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 17, 2018)

J_Blaze23 said:


> These Kimbos and my other strains are rooting like crazy. Used Aloe leaf for clone solution a few drops of superthrive to keep them healthy along with worm tea. Healthy roots happy fruits View attachment 4106581View attachment 4106582View attachment 4106583


Kimbo is a quick and vigorous rooter usually. One of the many reasons she's a staple in my garden..


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Mar 17, 2018)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Kimbo is a quick and vigorous rooter usually. One of the many reasons she's a staple in my garden..


She’s definitely a keeper, I’ve been wanting a berry smelling strain and the one really has it along with the resin for making hash


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Mar 24, 2018)

After a week under a 400mh they are doing well


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Mar 25, 2018)

Kimbo Kush #1 of 2 showing most frost and some purple hairs coming in. The 1k is over kill on her but it’s holding up well. No bottled nutes only worm teas and dry nutes top dressed


----------



## nurrgle (Mar 27, 2018)

I just emptied a cloner with 62 Donkey Butters and Sizzurp and only lost 2. Really stoked on how hearty and vigorous these suckers are. I popped two 10-packs and ended up with a keeper of both.


----------



## Killarkhronic (Mar 28, 2018)

Been looking at some of their strains. Whats recommended for 8-9 week cycle with heavy yeild, also accompanied with dadankness?


----------



## Killarkhronic (Mar 28, 2018)

Big smooth. Black mamba. Blue steel. Candy apple kush! I cant decide!


----------



## Killarkhronic (Mar 28, 2018)

Noted i wantes the kimbo but they sre out! I subscirbed to be emailed when back in stock


----------



## indianasc13 (Mar 28, 2018)

Week five in organic soil.


----------



## Killarkhronic (Mar 28, 2018)

indianasc13 said:


> Week five in organic soil.


Nice this is cookies and cream?


----------



## coconut227 (Mar 29, 2018)

Sizzurp at day 42
My first exotic run.
4/11 females. All fire but the pictures are of the CRAZY frosty pheno. Was slow and sensitive to nutrients during veg, but it looks like it is going to be a good producer as well as frosty and colorful.
My next run is caesar and I would welcome any tips.
Good luck to all growers.


----------



## indianasc13 (Mar 30, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> Nice this is cookies and cream?


Yes sir


----------



## Sir72 (Mar 31, 2018)

Can’t wait to pop the gelato x mint chocolate chip next week. Anyone else grab these?


----------



## dakindgrind (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread. I found it after looking for better finish time references for some Grease Monkey and Future I germinated last croptober. I'd had the seeds since fall 2016. 

100% germ success, maybe 50/50 m/f ratio leaving me with approx 4-5 phenos of both GM and Future.
Haven't seen any herms, just true males during the 18/6 veg that showed fairly early on. Will be diligent watching through the finish, finding out shit herms by finding seed after harvest is an unwelcome surprise. 

Budshots are from wk 6, today being day 49.



future#9 (fav so far), 1 of 5 phenos. range between super stretch for the ceiling sativa gg4 pheno, to shorter minimal stretch starfighter.


2 of 5 Grease Monkey phenos. Now I know what the hype was all about. Lots of dankness from these beans and still 1-3wks til chop.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 3, 2018)

Candy Apple Kush day 18...sole survivor of a hermfest, has claimed 5 other females, herms were culled as intention is for girls to be used in a pollen chuck & no herming traits are wanted to be passed on, not holding out much hope for this last plant...and NOT impressed with my first Exotic Genetix grow either! if grower error is to blame i accept responsibility but am struggling to see where or what may have caused this herming issue, plants are outdoors, at exactly the same time as this grow there are 24 Hazeman Mikado(visible behind the CAK) growing out & at same stage of budding....not 1 herm....


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 3, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Yeah I agree most cookie and cream cuts are great and test really high. I've been running extreme cream and it's been great. I have cookies and chem im about to flower as well. Just so weird that I haven't seen a lot of peeps growing it


I'm real interested in the cookies and chem, probably will be buying a pack of it. How's yours coming along? Any complaints?


----------



## kingzt (Apr 3, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I'm real interested in the cookies and chem, probably will be buying a pack of it. How's yours coming along? Any complaints?


So far no, she only in week 2 of flower but she is resilient. Grows with ease, no fuss whats so ever. I'm excited to try her and hoping for some chemmy funk. I like my extreme cream but it's not as loud as I would like. Definitely packs a punch but could be a bit more gassy in my opinion so I'm hoping this cookies and chem can fill that void.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 3, 2018)

kingzt said:


> So far no, she only in week 2 of flower but she is resilient. Grows with ease, no fuss whats so ever. I'm excited to try her and hoping for some chemmy funk. I like my extreme cream but it's not as loud as I would like. Definitely packs a punch but could be a bit more gassy in my opinion so I'm hoping this cookies and chem can fill that void.


Right on man, good luck. Is that the cookies and chem from greenpoint?


----------



## Killarkhronic (Apr 3, 2018)

Will me seeds pack be alright while shipping? Started snoeing today wondering if thst will affect them in anyway. Anyone bought seeds when it was cold snowy out and grew them with success?


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 3, 2018)

greencropper said:


> Candy Apple Kush day 18...sole survivor of a hermfest, has claimed 5 other females, herms were culled as intention is for girls to be used in a pollen chuck & no herming traits are wanted to be passed on, not holding out much hope for this last plant...and NOT impressed with my first Exotic Genetix grow either! if grower error is to blame i accept responsibility but am struggling to see where or what may have caused this herming issue, plants are outdoors, at exactly the same time as this grow there are 24 Hazeman Mikado(visible behind the CAK) growing out & at same stage of budding....not 1 herm....
> View attachment 4116271


Sorry for your bad batch send them à dm on ig with pics they should make it right for you, personnaly i got good strain from him and a solid father with gutbuster


----------



## greencropper (Apr 3, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Sorry for your bad batch send them à dm on ig with pics they should make it right for you, personnaly i got good strain from him and a solid father with gutbuster


thanks for the tip, i see lots of folk growing fire here so i guess it was unlucky


----------



## kingzt (Apr 4, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Right on man, good luck. Is that the cookies and chem from greenpoint?


oh yeah


----------



## Jdubb203 (Apr 4, 2018)

greencropper said:


> Candy Apple Kush day 18...sole survivor of a hermfest, has claimed 5 other females, herms were culled as intention is for girls to be used in a pollen chuck & no herming traits are wanted to be passed on, not holding out much hope for this last plant...and NOT impressed with my first Exotic Genetix grow either! if grower error is to blame i accept responsibility but am struggling to see where or what may have caused this herming issue, plants are outdoors, at exactly the same time as this grow there are 24 Hazeman Mikado(visible behind the CAK) growing out & at same stage of budding....not 1 herm....
> View attachment 4116271


I heard a lot about something in the sour apple other people having been having issues. I feel you on exotic gentics I tell people I have grown like 6-7 of his strains only one stayed in the garden. The cookie and cream is his best work in my opinion no herms either.


----------



## dakindgrind (Apr 4, 2018)

Jdubb203 said:


> I heard a lot about something in the sour apple other people having been having issues. I feel you on exotic gentics I tell people I have grown like 6-7 of his strains only one stayed in the garden. The cookie and cream is his best work in my opinion no herms either.


Can you please elaborate on what you’ve ran and what didn’t make the cut? (Aside from any herms.)

I am seeing a lot of “pretty good” phenos from the future and grease monkey i’m running but maybe 1 of each as stable worthy.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Apr 4, 2018)

Anyone grown out lemon candy? 

I'm just starting a few of those


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Apr 4, 2018)

Kimbo Kush day 27, hash and berry smells. For a plant that was stressed and still is for being under a 1k she’s still putting out


----------



## greencropper (Apr 4, 2018)

Jdubb203 said:


> I heard a lot about something in the sour apple other people having been having issues. I feel you on exotic gentics I tell people I have grown like 6-7 of his strains only one stayed in the garden. The cookie and cream is his best work in my opinion no herms either.


for sure there are people having great success with some types, as above with the Kimbo Kush! have noted some herm issues with Grease Monkey as well on this thread, fairly common these days with quite a few different breeders, still got an unopened pack of Mint Chocolate Chip from about 5yrs ago, hoping they turn out ok, growing them out next year


----------



## Jdubb203 (Apr 4, 2018)

dakindgrind said:


> Can you please elaborate on what you’ve ran and what didn’t make the cut? (Aside from any herms.)
> 
> I am seeing a lot of “pretty good” phenos from the future and grease monkey i’m running but maybe 1 of each as stable worthy.


I ran Kimbo Kush blackberry creme Cherry creme pie chocolate oranges Cookie and cream they all had about 5-7 females and at least 1 true germ expect the cookie and cream. They all lack potency in my opinion compare to my blue lime pie and cookie and cream that i run. Kimbo looked good smell good but lack potency I ran f2 can speak for f1 they came out years ago.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 4, 2018)

Jdubb203 said:


> I ran Kimbo Kush blackberry creme Cherry creme pie chocolate oranges Cookie and cream they all had about 5-7 females and at least 1 true germ expect the cookie and cream. They all lack potency in my opinion compare to my blue lime pie and cookie and cream that i run. Kimbo looked good smell good but lack potency I ran f2 can speak for f1 they came out years ago.


Def some heavy hitters in Kimbo F1. Had at least one weak pheno though . Otherwise multiple keepers in a pack. Wanna try the f2 to see how they compare.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 4, 2018)

Jdubb203 said:


> I ran Kimbo Kush blackberry creme Cherry creme pie chocolate oranges Cookie and cream they all had about 5-7 females and at least 1 true germ expect the cookie and cream. They all lack potency in my opinion compare to my blue lime pie and cookie and cream that i run. Kimbo looked good smell good but lack potency I ran f2 can speak for f1 they came out years ago.


F2 selection, ESPECIALLY if it was a 1 to 1, could very well be the reason for this. If people are going to 1 to 1 they damn sure better test the female used in a lab and between a few other people. The male is generally a guess, but not if they take the time to reverse it to female and test it.


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 7, 2018)

Kimbo Kush from the F2 release. I popped 3 seed, got 3 ladies, kept this one. 13 seeds left to hunt through. Somewhere around 3-4 weeks....she moves fast!


----------



## dakindgrind (Apr 8, 2018)

Here’s some takedown shots of grease monkey and future @ 56days.
Had 5 grease monkey fems and 7 future fems. Some dank glue/gas phenos in both. Both strains would benefit from 9wks but planning on only keeping 2 phenos from each that are loud smelling and done around 8wks.
Grease Monkey

Grease Monkey
Grease Monkey
Keeper future pheno
Keeper future pheno 
Gassy future keeper would push to 9wks
Fat tops on some future that could easily ride another wk.


----------



## 806KING (Apr 8, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Kimbo Kush from the F2 release. I popped 3 seed, got 3 ladies, kept this one. 13 seeds left to hunt through. Somewhere around 3-4 weeks....she moves fast!View attachment 4118403View attachment 4118404


Beautiful lady’s


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Apr 12, 2018)

Well since no one has grown out lemon candy in this thread, can't find much on 
her; 

This is her lol as a seedling


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Apr 21, 2018)

Kimbo Kush day 43 flower #1 with the colors and heavy trichs, #2 has larger colas and more berry smell


----------



## nurrgle (Apr 23, 2018)

Donkey Butter


----------



## Lennox205 (Apr 24, 2018)

Ceasar at 60 days


----------



## staypuffed (Apr 26, 2018)

Just got a pack of purple lamborghini really hoping these have that grape gas terp that I crave. Smoked some Grimace OG recently (erkle x face off og) and Im really hoping this purple lambo turns out similar. (erkle x triple og)


----------



## nurrgle (Apr 26, 2018)

I took this shot of a choice nugget of my keeper Donkey Butter pheno yesterday. Sun was bright as hell way up high in the Rockies. Gassy as a mofo


----------



## Mcgician (May 5, 2018)

Lennox205 said:


> View attachment 4126806 Ceasar at 60 days


Wow!! That's some serious heat right there. I've got a pack of caesar in the fridge as we speak and if I only had more grow space I'd be poppin em asap after seeing that pic. How many beans did you pop before finding that keeper?


----------



## Mcgician (May 5, 2018)

dakindgrind said:


> Here’s some takedown shots of grease monkey and future @ 56days.
> Had 5 grease monkey fems and 7 future fems. Some dank glue/gas phenos in both. Both strains would benefit from 9wks but planning on only keeping 2 phenos from each that are loud smelling and done around 8wks.
> Grease Monkey
> View attachment 4118740
> ...


Well done! That future is fat as fuck. Your grease monkey phenos look very similar to the ones I have. I've finally narrowed down my GM pheno hunt down to the #8. Your Future looks like the one in his original photo. After you chop em down and trim em up, could you post a few pics?


----------



## Lennox205 (May 9, 2018)

Mcgician said:


> Wow!! That's some serious heat right there. I've got a pack of caesar in the fridge as we speak and if I only had more grow space I'd be poppin em asap after seeing that pic. How many beans did you pop before finding that keeper?


I popped 11 and ended up with 5 females. This was the first run and the grow wasn't ideal. I think this is the keeper, but I have another that is in contention though. It was in an awkward place to take pictures. They need another run to be sure. I have other stuff to try, so it won't be immediately. 

I'm having that same issue with fire genetics that need to be started, but no space. I kinda think a lot of us have this problem, lol. I was about to start 3 in the pink, but got a hold of golden retriever from thunderfudge. I have some wonka bars and candy apple kush vegging too. I reluctantly only started half of the packs on both of those because I don't have space.


----------



## Mcgician (May 10, 2018)

Lennox205 said:


> I popped 11 and ended up with 5 females. This was the first run and the grow wasn't ideal. I think this is the keeper, but I have another that is in contention though. It was in an awkward place to take pictures. They need another run to be sure. I have other stuff to try, so it won't be immediately.
> 
> I'm having that same issue with fire genetics that need to be started, but no space. I kinda think a lot of us have this problem, lol. I was about to start 3 in the pink, but got a hold of golden retriever from thunderfudge. I have some wonka bars and candy apple kush vegging too. I reluctantly only started half of the packs on both of those because I don't have space.


Yep, exactly . I have so many beans I could pop, but no more space. So frustrating. Where and how do you get those thunderfudge beans btw? They must be very limited. Nevermind. They're on seedsherenow. Must be a relatively new addition.


----------



## Philismymiddlename (May 10, 2018)

Black Mamba......


----------



## J_Blaze23 (May 10, 2018)

Kimbo Kush still going, at day 62 the pack says 50-56 but still no amber trichs


----------



## limonene (May 10, 2018)

Mcgician said:


> Yep, exactly . I have so many beans I could pop, but no more space. So frustrating. Where and how do you get those thunderfudge beans btw? They must be very limited. Nevermind. They're on seedsherenow. Must be a relatively new addition.


@therareseedstore on IG just had a restock of some of fudges rarer gear


----------



## Mcgician (May 11, 2018)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Kimbo KushView attachment 4133963 still going, at day 62 the pack says 50-56 but still no amber trichs


Yep. The kimbos I grew a couple years ago that weren't runts or mutants I had one pheno that looked just like that. Took forever to finish as well, which seems odd being that it had autoflowering characteristics. It was no easy trim either. Believe me, I love most everything that exoticgenetix puts out, but for me, the kimbos I had were far from keepers. I had a few photos of it on my old phone, but somebody stole it out of truck and I couldn't find them in Google backup either.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 11, 2018)

@J_Blaze23 all my kimbo’s were pretty fast. Maybe 9nweeks at most, but some were faster. They do tend to look like they are finishing, they throw some fresh hairs right when you think they are done. GDP does the same thing for me along with some other purple strains. Here’s my keeper almost done...the clones doesn’t look like it’s going to make it, so probably her last run.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (May 11, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> @J_Blaze23 all my kimbo’s were pretty fast. Maybe 9nweeks at most, but some were faster. They do tend to look like they are finishing, they throw some fresh hairs right when you think they are done. GDP does the same thing for me along with some other purple strains. Here’s my keeper almost done...the clones doesn’t look like it’s going to make it, so probably her last run.View attachment 4134488 View attachment 4134489


 The other one I have barely even has any red hairs yet, I like to wait for a few amber trichs to come in and still nothing. Nice color on yours


----------



## Mcgician (May 12, 2018)

Lennox205 said:


> View attachment 4126806 Ceasar at 60 days


Hey @Lennox205, how was the yield on your Caesar? Btw, do you have any more pics of her?


----------



## Lennox205 (May 14, 2018)

Mcgician said:


> Hey @Lennox205, how was the yield on your Caesar? Btw, do you have any more pics of her?


I just started trimming and don't keep yield records. I know, let me have it, lol. Me saying it was good or bad doesn't really help. I don't think it is as heavy as my last grease monkey, but close. 

I had five different phenos. Two were small and got drowned out by the other plants next to them. The buds don't look special and not competitive with the other ones. They are likely going to be trashed. Two appear to be decent, not great yielders. They are very similar in bud size, but one finishes earlier. Both very frosty and both could be keepers. The one in the pic is just a little prettier in colors. The other possible keeper stretched more than the other, but finished fastest and is just as frosty. The last one stretched like crazy. It took over everything close to it. It yields heavy, but took the longest to finish. Actually, I would have liked to go another week with that one. I'm not ready to let her go yet. This is a plant that would finish 4 feet tall if you flowered at 6 inches.

I haven't tried anything yet though.


----------



## bj2195 (May 15, 2018)

Philismymiddlename said:


> Black Mamba......


looks good how many days?


----------



## J_Blaze23 (May 17, 2018)

Kimbo Kush f2 1 and 2. 1 is more hash berry smell with a nice stretch, 2 is all berry terpes with a shorter thicker structure. Both keepers


----------



## Philismymiddlename (May 17, 2018)

bj2195 said:


> looks good how many days?


Pics taken during or near end of week 7. Seems to be a 9 week to 10 week pheno. Here is a mid 8 week shot.....


----------



## Philismymiddlename (May 17, 2018)

Another...


----------



## Philismymiddlename (May 17, 2018)

Def a beast right here! Pitch forking wack strains in the ass!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 18, 2018)

Had to grab at least one pack of Exotic so I went with Cookies & Cream :0)


----------



## dakindgrind (May 20, 2018)

Mcgician said:


> Well done! That future is fat as fuck. Your grease monkey phenos look very similar to the ones I have. I've finally narrowed down my GM pheno hunt down to the #8. Your Future looks like the one in his original photo. After you chop em down and trim em up, could you post a few pics?


Just saw this^^^. Did manage to snap some before it was gone. Pics an pheno descrip.

Gmonkey 4, glue terps loud, bigger pieces, sat dom stretch, dense


Future 9, biggest tops, dense, super frost, sweet carmel gas undertone.

Gmonkey 9, major frost, color, rubber stench

Bag o’ future

Same future diff lighting

Sticky trim that made some fire fire oil.


There is no question that the keepers of grease monkey and future have cemented a place in the stable. There are some of the densest buds i’ve grown using only base salts and small amt of mkp, no majical bloom tricks etc. believe when i say the trim yielded 20% dank pull and snap.

However the future stands out not only for overall quality of finished product. The high is sky high trippy with the heaviest chem/kush combination of mind-blown and body-numb. Head in the sky feet on the ground kind of stuff. it’s no wonder they upped the $ on the future packs once they saw what was coming out.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (May 22, 2018)

Kimbo Kush #1 got the chop today, the stalk on this thing is a beast she was about 3.5ft tall from soil base


----------



## TallHighBoi (May 26, 2018)

Just picked myself up a pack of the Black Mamba from Seedsherenow, any useful tips or precations yall can provide?


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 27, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> I get all mine from seedsherenow. I don’t like jacking with customs.


I don't mind but it's the $15-$20 shipping plus $15 for a registered letter to send cash in that turns me off , I went to attitude & bought the Elemental - Mango Tango which came w/ a free pack of Huckleberry :0) plus other freebies .:0)


----------



## J_Blaze23 (May 28, 2018)

Nug shot from Kimbo Kush, I’ll post up a shot of the 3 main tops


----------



## Mcgician (Jun 2, 2018)

A couple grease monkey pics 30 days in under timber grow lights COBS.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 2, 2018)

So much fire on this thread.have blackberry creme going now, looking nice. Also holding a blue Steele cut that's blueberry to the max. Amazing terps structure and potent af. Mike does insane shit. I'll b going exotic next time I grab beans!


----------



## Starris (Jun 2, 2018)

Anyone pick up Creme D Mint? My mouth is watering at the pheno possibilities


----------



## Mcgician (Jun 2, 2018)

Starris said:


> Anyone pick up Creme D Mint? My mouth is watering at the pheno possibilities


I did. Haven't popped em yet though. No room. I was fortunate to pick up some fire Cherry Cream Pie cuts from a buddy also. Vegging those right now.


----------



## Squidkid (Jun 9, 2018)

Day 58 from flip.all cloudy and a bunch of amber.


----------



## Squidkid (Jun 10, 2018)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Kimbo Kush f2 1 and 2. 1 is more hash berry smell with a nice stretch, 2 is all berry terpes with a shorter thicker structure. Both keepers
> View attachment 4137326 View attachment 4137328 View attachment 4137329 View attachment 4137331


I like your kimbo..lol


----------



## Starris (Jun 10, 2018)

Mcgician said:


> I did. Haven't popped em yet though. No room. I was fortunate to pick up some fire Cherry Cream Pie cuts from a buddy also. Vegging those right now.


Nice man, keep us posted!


----------



## Mcgician (Jun 14, 2018)

Squidkid said:


> Day 58 from flip.all cloudy and a bunch of amber.View attachment 4148590


Which strain is that? Kimbo?


----------



## Mcgician (Jun 14, 2018)

doniawon said:


> So much fire on this thread.have blackberry creme going now, looking nice. Also holding a blue Steele cut that's blueberry to the max. Amazing terps structure and potent af. Mike does insane shit. I'll b going exotic next time I grab beans!


How bout some pics?


----------



## Squidkid (Jun 14, 2018)

Mcgician said:


> Which strain is that? Kimbo?


Yes kimbo..will be doin some more.


----------



## Lennox205 (Jun 14, 2018)

A couple of ceasar bud shots.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 23, 2018)

Blackberry creme, preg w BBC x MAC


----------



## doniawon (Jun 23, 2018)

bbcreme. Week8smells just like blackberry


----------



## doniawon (Jun 23, 2018)

blue steel


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 23, 2018)

Whats the Blue Steel like guys?


----------



## Lennox205 (Jun 24, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Blackberry creme, preg w BBC x MAC


I decided to cross kimbo kush to mac. I think that will be a good combination. Yours too. I was unable to get a blackberry cream but a selfish guy around here sells bud of it and it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Lennox205 (Jun 24, 2018)

Kimbo kush #1 27 days


----------



## Lennox205 (Jun 24, 2018)

Kimbo kush #2 27 days. This one has crazy berry smell. The veg was strange with this one. It started out in a semi flower growth pattern, then grew normally. It's shorter than everything else, but has 10" fan leaves at 15" tall.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 24, 2018)

Lots of very nice pics, and beautiful plants!!! I hope some of you are making f2's for preservation purposes. Where is my man @akhiymjames ??? haven't seen him around, nor spoke with him in awhile.


----------



## Squidkid (Jun 30, 2018)

7 days in the jars.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 3, 2018)

Grease monkey #1 taken late, all flushed out
 
Grease monkey #10 about done
 
The cube #2 2-3 weeks left to go


----------



## Squidkid (Jul 9, 2018)

Kimbo is on the left and a mystery seed from a friend.


----------



## Straininsane (Jul 11, 2018)

Has anyone grown out ExoticGenetix monkey mints?


----------



## 806KING (Jul 19, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Grease monkey #1 taken late, all flushed out
> View attachment 4159629
> Grease monkey #10 about done
> View attachment 4159630
> ...



everything is looking real nice props


----------



## Lennox205 (Jul 23, 2018)

Kimbo kush #2 8 weeks. One is under cobs the other apache tech


----------



## Lennox205 (Jul 23, 2018)

Kimbo kush #1 8 weeks


----------



## Shmozz (Jul 25, 2018)

Anyone have experience with the Rainbow Chip? Going to be dropping some here in a few weeks and haven't seen any grows anywhere. Sunset Sherbert x Mint Chocolate Chip sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## Mcgician (Jul 25, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Anyone have experience with the Rainbow Chip? Going to be dropping some here in a few weeks and haven't seen any grows anywhere. Sunset Sherbert x Mint Chocolate Chip sounds like a winner to me!


Not yet, but I've got a pack waiting to pop. Right now I've got a pheno hunt underway of Triple Chocolate chip.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 25, 2018)

Useful said:


> Lots of very nice pics, and beautiful plants!!! I hope some of you are making f2's for preservation purposes. Where is my man @akhiymjames ??? haven't seen him around, nor spoke with him in awhile.


The sin city seeds thread hasn't been the same since ole akhiymjames went AWOL. Hope he is doing well and still able to grow. Life can be a bit too much sometimes so hope a mofo is chillin


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The sin city seeds thread hasn't been the same since ole akhiymjames went AWOL. Hope he is doing well and still able to grow. Life can be a bit too much sometimes so hope a mofo is chillin


I know!!! I'm gonna send him an email and check up on him.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 26, 2018)

milk and cookies. And TripleXXXOG if I win a lottery ticket. Yummy sounding!


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Jul 26, 2018)

The “it’s it” is looking and smelling pretty darn good, one indica dom one sativa dom. I’ll post pics if anyone is interested


----------



## Shmozz (Jul 26, 2018)

Mcgician said:


> Not yet, but I've got a pack waiting to pop. Right now I've got a pheno hunt underway of Triple Chocolate chip.


Almost got the triple chocolate chip myself. Figured any of these packs are bound to have some keepers in them


----------



## Face45 (Jul 27, 2018)

@Thors Hammer

Yes, yes and YES !!!! Got a pack myself...


----------



## Bank Breaker (Aug 8, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Whats the Blue Steel like guys?


----------



## Bank Breaker (Aug 8, 2018)

Some trilogy beans


----------



## Bank Breaker (Aug 8, 2018)

Day 29


----------



## Bank Breaker (Aug 8, 2018)

Day 34?


----------



## Bank Breaker (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Bank Breaker (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Shmozz (Aug 8, 2018)

Just dropped a few Rainbow Chip's today. Looking forward to my first exotic run!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 8, 2018)

That sounds like a fun cross to explore ^


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 9, 2018)

Sounded too good to pass up. Can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## Bank Breaker (Aug 9, 2018)

Exotic Genetix- Blue Steel (The Cube x Blueberry OG)


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 9, 2018)

Looks delicious. Get any that taste like blueberry smoothie like advertised?


----------



## Bank Breaker (Aug 9, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Looks delicious. Get any that taste like blueberry smoothie like advertised?


i found a bunch a different phenos. But all of mine were more like gassy fuely blueberry OG smell than just blue berry smoothies or pancakes or blueberry dough like some other ppl claimed.

all of my blue steels had more of that OG leaning smell. Quite overwhelming actually. As soon as you open the ziploc it's like WHAMMM in the room. All my friend's eyes lit up as soon as I opened the bag of goodies lol.


----------



## min0r (Aug 9, 2018)

anyone got anything good/bad to say about black mamba?


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 9, 2018)

No, sir. Grow it and tell us... I do have a pack of that.


----------



## min0r (Aug 10, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> No, sir. Grow it and tell us... I do have a pack of that.


planning to pickup the seeds within the week or so. just trying to get any additional information on it if i can. i'll make sure to post here after.


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 12, 2018)

Cookies n cream f2 from seed. First run with exotic gear and she’s in a 5g pot. She’s got kind of a creamy smooth sweet smell on the stem rub.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## min0r (Aug 13, 2018)

Bank Breaker said:


> View attachment 4180341 View attachment 4180341


strain? looks bomb.


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 14, 2018)

If anyone's interested.... Triple OG f2's are down to only 199 at seeds here now. Definitely wasnt going to pay 350, but I'm thinking about it now


----------



## Bank Breaker (Aug 14, 2018)

min0r said:


> strain? looks bomb.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Aug 24, 2018)

Anyone possibly have some insight where to find some Big Smooth seeds?


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 25, 2018)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> Anyone possibly have some insight where to find some Big Smooth seeds?


Seeds here now
https://www.seedsherenow.com/exotic-genetix-big-smooth.html


----------



## TimeToBurn (Aug 25, 2018)

What's up with The Cube? Are those turning out special for the price?


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Aug 25, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Seeds here now
> https://www.seedsherenow.com/exotic-genetix-big-smooth.html


Thanks man, I swear they were sold out a few days ago but def in stock now. Good show ole chap.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 8, 2018)

If you like unstable genetics and lots of herms exotic is right up your alley. We got herms from 6 strains. Wonka bars, adonis, mint chocolate chip, gut buster, pink 2.0, and trapstar. Then instead of replying exotic mike blocked us. There's people all over tnis forum and ig who have gotten plenty of herms from strains like cookies and cream, milk and cookies, candy apple kush, most of the triple og line.... When you don't properly test your strains. The whole genepool gets fucked.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 8, 2018)

hyroot said:


> View attachment 4195477
> 
> 
> 
> If you like unstable genetics and lots of herms exotic is right up your alley. We got herms from 6 strains. Wonka bars, adonis, mint chocolate chip, gut buster, pink 2.0, and trapstar. Then instead of replying exotic mike blocked us. There's people all over tnis forum and ig who have gotten plenty of herms from strains like cookies and cream, milk and cookies, candy apple kush, most of the triple og line.... When you don't properly test your strains. The whole genepool gets fucked.


i got 1 female that didnt herm out of 7 other girls that did with Candy Apple Kush, i pollen chucked onto the lone 'healthy' gal...dont even know if i will bother growing out the resulting offspring as it is?


----------



## sdd420 (Sep 8, 2018)

I totally loved East Coast Fire...it turned completely purple killer stone too


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 8, 2018)

hyroot said:


> View attachment 4195477
> 
> 
> 
> If you like unstable genetics and lots of herms exotic is right up your alley. We got herms from 6 strains. Wonka bars, adonis, mint chocolate chip, gut buster, pink 2.0, and trapstar. Then instead of replying exotic mike blocked us. There's people all over tnis forum and ig who have gotten plenty of herms from strains like cookies and cream, milk and cookies, candy apple kush, most of the triple og line.... When you don't properly test your strains. The whole genepool gets fucked.


He puts out new shit every year. i bought a bunch of green ribbon crosses and kimbo f2. all i've heard is unstable stuff. i will pop those green ribbon, but be super careful. so many other breeders that put out stable shit


----------



## nurrgle (Sep 9, 2018)

I have ran two of Exotics gear. Donkey Butter and Sizzurp. One of the Donkey Butters hermed out completely the Sizzurp was crazy unstable and the three rounds I ran with the keeper all had a few seeds in the Sizzurp tables. I am sure I have pics from the DM I sent to Mike. He told me good catch and to pinch them off, I didn’t really expect much so it’s no biggie. 

I will say that I hit two per 1000 every time like clockwork with my Donkey Butter keeper and the herb is crazy good. 

Also my rooms are built out. No light leaks, AC and Humi, timed sprayers. It was not an environmental issue. 

At the rate these guys are dropping crazy genetics, like two or three drops a year. And the level of hybrids these strains all are, we should expect to run into nanners and the occasional hermi. I run a bunch of Cannarado’s gear and could t say enough good things about his stuff and he just got caught with his Triple OG line.


----------



## kingzt (Sep 9, 2018)

hyroot said:


> View attachment 4195477
> 
> 
> 
> If you like unstable genetics and lots of herms exotic is right up your alley. We got herms from 6 strains. Wonka bars, adonis, mint chocolate chip, gut buster, pink 2.0, and trapstar. Then instead of replying exotic mike blocked us. There's people all over tnis forum and ig who have gotten plenty of herms from strains like cookies and cream, milk and cookies, candy apple kush, most of the triple og line.... When you don't properly test your strains. The whole genepool gets fucked.


Haha is this on instagram? His genetics are a double edge sword. If you can find a stable pheno then it might be pretty bomb. I love the cookies and cream crosses but I only got them as clones. Whenever I do a seed hunt from exotic I always ran into issues. Last year it was the black mamba and this year I ran the milk and cookies and totally fucked my whole crop up. This milk and cookies strain though is pretty good minus the seeds. I kept a clone but I'm nervous as hell to run it again.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 9, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Haha is this on instagram? His genetics are a double edge sword. If you can find a stable pheno then it might be pretty bomb. I love the cookies and cream crosses but I only got them as clones. Whenever I do a seed hunt from exotic I always ran into issues. Last year it was the black mamba and this year I ran the milk and cookies and totally fucked my whole crop up. This milk and cookies strain though is pretty good minus the seeds. I kept a clone but I'm nervous as hell to run it again.


Supposedly clones hermi less, but I don’t want to make your decision. Lol. Tough call. Does anyone know if the green ribbon crosses are stable? I stopped buying exotic after I got those and my kimbo f2. I heard the kimbo f2 has mutants/hermis)


----------



## kingzt (Sep 9, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Supposedly clones hermi less, but I don’t want to make your decision. Lol. Tough call. Does anyone know if the green ribbon crosses are stable? I stopped buying exotic after I got those and my kimbo f2. I heard the kimbo f2 has mutants/hermis)


Right on, that's why I'm keeping hope. I had a pheno of wedding cake bx 1 that was throwing balls out on the lower branches and when I cloned it and flowered it again, it never happened. This milk and cookies I got was throwing bananas out, do you think that makes a difference what the plant was throwing out?


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 9, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Right on, that's why I'm keeping hope. I had a pheno of wedding cake bx 1 that was throwing balls out on the lower branches and when I cloned it and flowered it again, it never happened. This milk and cookies I got was throwing bananas out, do you think that makes a difference what the plant was throwing out?


From my research if the entire thing is throwing bananas you want to ditch it. I guess it depends on how many seeds You have? I have plenty so I would ditch anything throwing balls up top. I’m only on my second grow and haven’t had any hermis yet so I don’t have any first hand experience. (Knock on wood) Maybe an OG will chime in to let u know for sure...


----------



## hyroot (Sep 9, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Haha is this on instagram? His genetics are a double edge sword. If you can find a stable pheno then it might be pretty bomb. I love the cookies and cream crosses but I only got them as clones. Whenever I do a seed hunt from exotic I always ran into issues. Last year it was the black mamba and this year I ran the milk and cookies and totally fucked my whole crop up. This milk and cookies strain though is pretty good minus the seeds. I kept a clone but I'm nervous as hell to run it again.


Yes its on my ig. @hyrootpharms some other people reposted it though.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 9, 2018)

Nanners don't win 1st place in Indica with Tina, 2nd place hybrid with Cream n Tina, and 3rd place Sativa with Paradise Circus at the Cannabis Cup in Clio, MI, or you wouldn't think so. Man I bet the Sacramento cup next month would be a blast!


----------



## greencropper (Sep 9, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Nanners don't win 1st place in Indica with Tina, 2nd place hybrid with Cream n Tina, and 3rd place Sativa with Paradise Circus at the Cannabis Cup in Clio, MI, or you wouldn't think so. Man I bet the Sacramento cup next month would be a blast!


those winning buds were probably cherry picked from the rare few that didnt herm


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 9, 2018)

I guess I'll flower all my exotic from clones first, instead of from seeds. watch them like a hawk


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 9, 2018)

greencropper said:


> those winning buds were probably cherry picked from the rare few that didnt herm


That's how a lot of these pollen chuck breeders are, a shitload of hermies, a couple mutants and 1-2 really fire plants out of many that's what happens when you don't stabilize your genetics or do anything besides a pollen chuck on hermie prone plants.

Honestly at this point anyone can be a "breeder" that's in a legal state, all you need is a male plant and go to the dispensaries and pickup a bunch of clones and chuck them, that's what all these breeders do anyway there's no testing or back crossing or stabilizing the genetics, 1 chuck and sell.


----------



## bigbongloads (Sep 9, 2018)

Cookies n cream f2 from seed. This lady is stacking hard and starting to put out the frost. She did have a few lower male sacs come out on the lowest nodes only. I removed them and will watch her. I don’t mind dealing with a few sacs as long as they aren’t at every node and they don’t come back. It’s expected when your running cookies and crosses of cookies right?


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 9, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Cookies n cream f2 from seed. This lady is stacking hard and starting to put out the frost. She did have a few lower male sacs come out on the lowest nodes only. I removed them and will watch her. I don’t mind dealing with a few sacs as long as they aren’t at every node and they don’t come back. It’s expected when your running cookies and crosses of cookies right?


So you'd be ok if your whole crop got seeded from some hermie sacs you missed? i know i'd be pretty pissed if i lost a whole crop , hermie seeded bud is pretty much worthless besides for hash and it's not great for hash due to low cannabinoid content.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 9, 2018)

breeders that test:
bodhi
karma
duke diamond
madd farmer
gooeybreeder
csi humboldt
bad dog
hazeman
coastal
norstar
loompa
I ran some delicious seeds and it was stable (sugar black rose)
strayfox
green bean seeds (lemonhoko)
dynasty

there may be more, but I don't think it's many, lol..


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 9, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> breeders that test:
> bodhi
> karma
> duke diamond
> ...


We need to start a thread of breeders with testers. 

Ironically, Seed Junky Genetics tests quite a bit. He constantly has tester grows up on IG. I just think he’s made a conscious decision that fire is worth hermies.


----------



## bigbongloads (Sep 9, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> So you'd be ok if your whole crop got seeded from some hermie sacs you missed? i know i'd be pretty pissed if i lost a whole crop , hermie seeded bud is pretty much worthless besides for hash and it's not great for hash due to low cannabinoid content.


It was only 4-5 sacs total I looked her over completely and will check her throughout flower. I had a space monkey lady from bodhi that put out a few sacs and I almost tossed her over it. Sure glad I didn’t cause she’s straight fire all my friends love that smoke. Running clones of her now and no sacks have showed up. If your diligent in checking it’s not a big deal honestly. Now if she dropped balls at every node or you pick them and they reappear that’s another story.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 9, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> It was only 4-5 sacs total I looked her over completely and will check her throughout flower. I had a space monkey lady from bodhi that put out a few sacs and I almost tossed her over it. Sure glad I didn’t cause she’s straight fire all my friends love that smoke. Running clones of her now and no sacks have showed up. If your diligent in checking it’s not a big deal honestly. Now if she dropped balls at every node or you pick them and they reappear that’s another story.


That might work for a smaller grow area but won't work in my area, my scrog is wall to wall, can't even get under my canopy at this point if there's balls under there i'm screwed. Even if i tried to go thru i'd miss some , impossible to get them on a large plant.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Sep 9, 2018)

Ocean grown and shoreline test too
I was pretty sure exotic tested as well.
Really wanted to try their gear. His F2 should be more stable as well .


----------



## greencropper (Sep 9, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> We need to start a thread of breeders with testers.
> 
> Ironically, Seed Junky Genetics tests quite a bit. He constantly has tester grows up on IG. I just think he’s made a conscious decision that fire is worth hermies.


absolutely! there should be a thread with a list devoted to the solid breeders that definitely test their strains before being released, and updated as needed when a bank gets sloppy or new genuine startups appear!


----------



## hyroot (Sep 9, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Nanners don't win 1st place in Indica with Tina, 2nd place hybrid with Cream n Tina, and 3rd place Sativa with Paradise Circus at the Cannabis Cup in Clio, MI, or you wouldn't think so. Man I bet the Sacramento cup next month would be a blast!



If you went to the last hightimes cup in SoCal 90% of the entries weren't there. Exotic mike gave everyone a free pack of seeds if they voted exotic as the winner in each category. He definitley bought his wins. Since the new laws went into effect this year. The cups have been pretty bad and baron.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Sep 9, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> He puts out new shit every year. i bought a bunch of green ribbon crosses and kimbo f2. all i've heard is unstable stuff. i will pop those green ribbon, but be super careful. so many other breeders that put out stable shit


I have Kimbo F2 and love it, one of my favorite strains. Only thing I can’t figure out the pheno I have will auto flower on its own, but puts out straight frost covered buds with tasty berry terpes


----------



## hyroot (Sep 9, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> Ocean grown and shoreline test too
> I was pretty sure exotic tested as well.
> Really wanted to try their gear. His F2 should be more stable as well .



Mike said himself in a live stream on instagram that he doesn't have testers. And he pops 6 seeds of each strain. That's his testing strategy. 

Shit I've already ran 40 seeds just by myself of my own bermuda breath seeds that I bred. That doesn't count the seeds my.friends ran. I don't even plan on realeasing it. Just working with it.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 9, 2018)

J_Blaze23 said:


> I have Kimbo F2 and love it, one of my favorite strains. Only thing I can’t figure out the pheno I have will auto flower on its own, but puts out straight frost covered buds with tasty berry terpes



Some strains will start flowering while in a veg cycle when they become root bound. Imo like purple punch, kimbo is lacking in potency. But it does taste great.


----------



## bigbongloads (Sep 9, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> That might work for a smaller grow area but won't work in my area, my scrog is wall to wall, can't even get under my canopy at this point if there's balls under there i'm screwed. Even if i tried to go thru i'd miss some , impossible to get them on a large plant.


Sure in your situation since you can’t get all the way around the plants then you need complete stability. I get it. My situation I can inspect all my plants. I’m quality over quantity myself so my space isn’t that big and I’ve found sometimes dealing with a little instability can pay off. When I smoke people out with the space monkey I kept I always get dude what the fuck is that stuff? Haha priceless.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 10, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Sure in your situation since you can’t get all the way around the plants then you need complete stability. I get it. My situation I can inspect all my plants. I’m quality over quantity myself so my space isn’t that big and I’ve found sometimes dealing with a little instability can pay off. When I smoke people out with the space monkey I kept I always get dude what the fuck is that stuff? Haha priceless.


i get the same or better response(instant projectile vomiting &/or a flop onto the nearest couch with 'OMG im tripping') with my GDP x C99 chuck(which hasnt hermed once in around 400 plants grown out)...and yup thats NO HERM
point is - there's fire out there that doesnt herm! so why buy or bother with shit that does?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 10, 2018)

greencropper said:


> i get the same or better response(instant projectile vomiting &/or a flop onto the nearest couch with 'OMG im tripping') with my GDP x C99 chuck(which hasnt hermed once in around 400 plants grown out)...and yup thats NO HERM
> point is - there's fire out there that doesnt herm! so why buy or bother with shit that does?


OGs, Chems, Diesels, Cookies all have strong germ tendencies. That’s why. It’s up to the grower to decide if they want to deal with herms or not, but if you want to deal with those genetics you have to put up with them at least a little.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 10, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> OGs, Chems, Diesels, Cookies all have strong germ tendencies. That’s why. It’s up to the grower to decide if they want to deal with herms or not, but if you want to deal with those genetics you have to put up with them at least a little.


yeah well 7 out of 8 girls herm is too much for me, im outta here, good fortune to those that venture with this brands wares


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 10, 2018)

greencropper said:


> yeah well 7 out of 8 girls herm is too much for me, im outta here, good fortune to those that venture with this brands wares


wowzers, that is brutal bro, sorry man.

You planned out your next run?


----------



## bigbongloads (Sep 10, 2018)

greencropper said:


> i get the same or better response(instant projectile vomiting &/or a flop onto the nearest couch with 'OMG im tripping') with my GDP x C99 chuck(which hasnt hermed once in around 400 plants grown out)...and yup thats NO HERM
> point is - there's fire out there that doesnt herm! so why buy or bother with shit that does?


Because the space monkey lady checks every box literally. Great structure looks like the gg4 mom strong stems to support her weight super potent funkiest smelling plant I’ve grown like fermented chemdawg funk with lavender super loud dense buds. She’s got it all. That wookie male bodhi uses is something else. So no I wasn’t bothered to remove a few sacks and they haven’t returned. Made f2s with that lady so may retire her and search the f2s.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 10, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> wowzers, that is brutal bro, sorry man.
> 
> You planned out your next run?


thanks man, yes brutal cos i paid top dollar from attitude for those beans, my next run? its happening in the journal link


----------



## greencropper (Sep 10, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Because the space monkey lady checks every box literally. Great structure looks like the gg4 mom strong stems to support her weight super potent funkiest smelling plant I’ve grown like fermented chemdawg funk with lavender super loud dense buds. She’s got it all. That wookie male bodhi uses is something else. So no I wasn’t bothered to remove a few sacks and they haven’t returned. Made f2s with that lady so may retire her and search the f2s.


everything ive read about that Space Monkey is good, and ive seen people grow it out without any herming, so its not totally rampant with that strain, i get your point you like it even putting up with the odd nanner or 2, but if i have more than a few plants(a lot) and have to search every single plant thoroughly every few days for nanners i find that unnerving and stressful, & then after all that effort looking for those nanners...missing a few & ive got seeded pounds of(what would have been A grade) turned to useless buds, been there a few to many times...no thanks, good luck with your grows


----------



## nurrgle (Sep 10, 2018)

Just let Sizzurp keeper go do to the hermi issue. Took this shot a few days ago way up in the Colorado mountains. 

Looks so fire you’d almost forget there are probably 20 fully mature seeds in there.


----------



## Squidkid (Sep 20, 2018)

Clones from my kimbo.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Sep 20, 2018)

A lot of people I know who run Exotic actually buy aware of the herm issues. They’re willing to risk it because the chances of finding a stable keeper pheno are still pretty high. My bud has an awesome Cookies & Creme but he popped a few packs to find her.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Sep 21, 2018)

Anyone in here found any keepers of The Cube? Been thinking of popping a couple packs and just want to see what I'm looking for if anyone has found any


----------



## detgreenthumb (Sep 21, 2018)

Also, just popped packs of Falcon 9, Jet-A and Tina (amongst other packs) today. I'll try to post updates as frequently as I can


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 21, 2018)

detgreenthumb said:


> Anyone in here found any keepers of The Cube? Been thinking of popping a couple packs and just want to see what I'm looking for if anyone has found any


Yes, but it depends on what you are looking for. I found short bushy plants that veg slow and flower fast. They produce potent indica dom flowers with hardly any stretch and yield very well for their small size. If you are looking for a foundation to make your own crosses, add structure to an og, tame and cut down flowering time on a landrace, then yes, keepers galore. If you were looking for quick vegging, heavy yielding, potent hybrids, then you bought the wrong seeds. I only popped a half pack, and got 2 similar that we’re unique from any other strain I have grown.


----------



## Mcgician (Sep 25, 2018)

min0r said:


> anyone got anything good/bad to say about black mamba?


Yes. I grew that one out too. Definitely some beautiful bud. Plenty frosty and packed with loud terpenes. If you haven't found a pack already hit me up. I've got an unopened pack in my fridge along with about 18 others. I posted some pics earlier in the thread. Probably pages somewhere 80-100 maybe? Idk.


----------



## min0r (Sep 25, 2018)

Mcgician said:


> View attachment 4204860 View attachment 4204859 View attachment 4204859
> Yes. I grew that one out too. Definitely some beautiful bud. Plenty frosty and packed with loud terpenes. If you haven't found a pack already hit me up. I've got an unopened pack in my fridge along with about 18 others. I posted some pics earlier in the thread. Probably pages somewhere 80-100 maybe? Idk.


thanks for the response, that's quite the collection you have there.
i appreciate it the offer, but i can't buy more seeds for a while now, but i ended up going with a different strain for my grow called chocolate frosted sherbert.
do you have a journal of the black mamba you grew?


----------



## JayY2015 (Sep 28, 2018)

Hello, I keep gravitating towards exotic for seeds but I keep reading all this herm talk and it makes me hesitant on spending my cash lol, I have been running cantaloupe kush,huckleberry diesel,Krishna kush. I am looking for some super potent stable strains.I would appreciate any input from people with experience with exotic genetics.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Oct 3, 2018)

It’s it, few months ago. Ultra dense dank


----------



## nurrgle (Oct 3, 2018)

JayY2015 said:


> Hello, I keep gravitating towards exotic for seeds but I keep reading all this herm talk and it makes me hesitant on spending my cash lol, I have been running cantaloupe kush,huckleberry diesel,Krishna kush. I am looking for some super potent stable strains.I would appreciate any input from people with experience with exotic genetics.



I have ran a few and currently have a really nice keeper of Donkey Butter I run. A strain I ran prior was hermi city but if you can stay diligent you can end up with something really really fire. 

Imo if you want to run chems or cookies or any of those strains your going to deal with some nanners late in flower at least. Throw in a light leak or two or some other stress and hermis will show for sure.


----------



## Lennox205 (Oct 6, 2018)

JayY2015 said:


> Hello, I keep gravitating towards exotic for seeds but I keep reading all this herm talk and it makes me hesitant on spending my cash lol, I have been running cantaloupe kush,huckleberry diesel,Krishna kush. I am looking for some super potent stable strains.I would appreciate any input from people with experience with exotic genetics.


I've been running a lot of exotic gear the past couple of years. Grease monkey, batch 45, future, Kimbo kush, trilogy, ceasar. Now testing wonka bars and candy apple kush. I've had one pheno of trap star hermie but that grow dealt with stress, so I wouldn't blame the genetics.

Every pack of seeds that I have tried from exotic has produced multiple keepers. It has been a difficult decision to let phenos go.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Oct 6, 2018)

Lennox205 said:


> I've been running a lot of exotic gear the past couple of years. Grease monkey, batch 45, future, Kimbo kush, trilogy, ceasar. Now testing wonka bars and candy apple kush. I've had one pheno of trap star hermie but that grow dealt with stress, so I wouldn't blame the genetics.
> 
> Every pack of seeds that I have tried from exotic has produced multiple keepers. It has been a difficult decision to let phenos go.


what would be your favorite in regards to bag and smoke appeal?


----------



## Lennox205 (Oct 6, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> what would be your favorite in regards to bag and smoke appeal?


They are all close. Grease monkey and batch45 (which were freebies) probably top the list for me so far. Future is just fuckin strong. Ceasar is similar to grease monkey but I prefer the monkey. I can't really say one has more bag appeal because they all look extremely frosty and pretty.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Oct 6, 2018)

Lennox205 said:


> They are all close. Grease monkey and batch45 (which were freebies) probably top the list for me so far. Future is just fuckin strong. Ceasar is similar to grease monkey but I prefer the monkey. I can't really say one has more bag appeal because they all look extremely frosty and pretty.


thanks man will look into the monkey then so


----------



## Bstndutchy (Oct 9, 2018)

Anyone here have info on purple Lamborghini was thinking of grabbing a couple packs


----------



## Squidkid (Oct 13, 2018)

Kimbo at 27 days from flip.


----------



## johny22 (Oct 23, 2018)

Kimbo x Sour Diesel


----------



## Squidkid (Oct 25, 2018)

Day 41from flip..kimbo


----------



## bigbongloads (Oct 25, 2018)

Squidkid said:


> Day 41from flip..kimboView attachment 4221327 View attachment 4221328 View attachment 4221329


Looks nice what kinda terps you getting? And as far as stability any throwing balls?


----------



## Squidkid (Oct 25, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Looks nice what kinda terps you getting? And as far as stability any throwing balls?


Last run I had one that put out some nanners late in flower.i haven't had any trouble with them poppin up with nuts.ive had some really cool nights and my heaters weren't turned on yet.got some purple showing up on the leaves.as for Terps I haven't a clue buddy.im a newbie on that one.lol


----------



## bigbongloads (Oct 25, 2018)

Squidkid said:


> Last run I had one that put out some nanners late in flower.i haven't had any trouble with them poppin up with nuts.ive had some really cool nights and my heaters weren't turned on yet.got some purple showing up on the leaves.as for Terps I haven't a clue buddy.im a newbie on that one.lol


Right on they look like happy girls. When I say terps I meant what kind of smells are coming off them? Any berry notes?


----------



## Squidkid (Oct 25, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Right on they look like happy girls. When I say terps I meant what kind of smells are coming off them? Any berry notes?


It is a different kind of smell..kind of like BlackBerry..definitely a sweeter smell.


----------



## Prophetiko (Oct 25, 2018)

This just happened at the SHN website.. 
Not sure what happened, but it showed sold out again about 5 mins after I got confirmation... but let's hope they honor it or that it's real, lol. CnC is always out of stock.. Everywhere..


----------



## Lennox205 (Oct 27, 2018)

Candy apple kush showing nanners at two weeks 12-12. The others showed straight male flowers with no female flowers at about 5 days of 12-12. They are from the same mother. No light leaks and the plants are very healthy. I have a couple of other phenos that I havent flowered yet, but probably won't risk it. If I do flower them, I will have them tested first. 
My wonka bars looks and smells great though. It is extremely vigorous smells strong and is sticky in veg. I have two phenos that look the same so far.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Oct 28, 2018)

Anyone grow burning man? Spirit in the sky x triple og


----------



## Kami Samurai (Oct 28, 2018)

Prophetiko said:


> This just happened at the SHN website..
> Not sure what happened, but it showed sold out again about 5 mins after I got confirmation... but let's hope they honor it or that it's real, lol. CnC is always out of stock.. Everywhere..
> View attachment 4221604


They will. Your online order removes from the stock. I had this happen when I ordered from them last time. OES has this system too.

Anyone growing The Cube? I have the chance to get a couple packs from an associate from the drop about 3 years ago.


----------



## Aheadatime (Nov 2, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> They will. Your online order removes from the stock. I had this happen when I ordered from them last time. OES has this system too.
> 
> Anyone growing The Cube? I have the chance to get a couple packs from an associate from the drop about 3 years ago.


Ive only worked with the Mamba, which is a cube cross, but it seems that the cube passes on the genes of being short, cola'd, starfigher/hazelnutt-y terps, and quicker finishes. It's a good strain for crossing, but I'm sure that if you run a pack or two, you could find some super unique stand-alone phenos. There was one girl I regret letting go in that mamba pack.. she had this super weird bud-every-4-inches structure, but the buds were large golf balls. She was covered in orange hairs and had a real greasy, oily, thick resin to her that stuck on your fingers forever, and made it so that you couldn't possibly screw up the dry or cure. Smell was super unique, like a non-descript mild fruit with melted hazelnut cream and a background of sort of a donut dough smell. It was incredible, just a really low yielder.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 3, 2018)

I’ve got some lemon meringue going and just got some Lime OG wet. Lil worried about all the hermit talk. I guess if I get two keepers a pack I’m down. I haven’t seen a thing about lemon meringue lately hopefully these are old enough seed to not be part of the herm fest.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 3, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> I’ve got some lemon meringue going and just got some Lime OG wet. Lil worried about all the hermit talk. I guess if I get two keepers a pack I’m down. I haven’t seen a thing about lemon meringue lately hopefully these are old enough seed to not be part of the herm fest.


I've grown Lemon Meringue with zero problems, same with a buddy.


----------



## bottletoke (Nov 4, 2018)

anybody have a line for some donkey butter beans?


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 5, 2018)

Adrosmokin said:


> I've grown Lemon Meringue with zero problems, same with a buddy.


Yeah, I hadn't heard much about it, good or bad. Good to know for sure. I'm looking forward to flowering these out. Its one of my favorite smokes lately.


----------



## soonerschwab (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm just started some Exotic Cream N' Tina. Pretty excited about this Tina smoke. Anyone else run anything from the Tina line?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Nov 11, 2018)

Some of my triple chocolate chip #4
was hard to chose from the 5 females but she made final selection. yeilds well too.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Nov 11, 2018)

triple chocolate chip week 8


----------



## doniawon (Nov 11, 2018)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> triple chocolate chip week 8


Good one!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks. Still learning but for sure some of the strongest stuff i have grown yet. Smells like gassy dog breath lol in a goodway.


----------



## soonerschwab (Nov 12, 2018)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> triple chocolate chip week 8


Is this from seed? Looks good buddy


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Nov 12, 2018)

Yeah there were 5 females all of them keepers i kept this one. She just grew no matter wat i threw at here. Beautiful colors from almost black to a light purple. Best pot ive ever grown so far. not saying much still new.


----------



## DaveJonesFan (Nov 28, 2018)

Cookies and Cream F2 back on SHN again. A dozen left.


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 29, 2018)

cookies and cream f2 from clone run. Lost the seed plant outside in a crazy windstorm this past October but luckily I had two clones in veg. Two different clones of the same pheno pictured. 31 days into flower. Pollinated select branches with purple wookie v2 (bodhi) male pollen for some Wookies n cream.


----------



## Mr.Pickles (Nov 29, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> cookies and cream f2 from clone run. Lost the seed plant outside in a crazy windstorm this past October but luckily I had two clones in veg. Two different clones of the same pheno pictured. 31 days into flower. Pollinated select branches with purple wookie v2 (bodhi) male pollen for some Wookies n cream.


NICE!!!! Wookies n Cream sounds lovely, I am a big fan of both breeders.


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 29, 2018)

Mr.Pickles said:


> NICE!!!! Wookies n Cream sounds lovely, I am a big fan of both breeders.


Yeah I’m enjoying both of their work so far. Have some other exotic and Bodhi gear in the stash. Currently running space monkey soul food and lucky wookie from bodhi. All 31 days into flower and have cuts of goji og and purple wookie v2 females in veg.


----------



## Mr.Pickles (Nov 29, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Yeah I’m enjoying both of their work so far. Have some other exotic and Bodhi gear in the stash. Currently running space monkey soul food and lucky wookie from bodhi. All 31 days into flower and have cuts of goji og and purple wookie v2 females in veg.


Cool deal. I have a large Bodhi stash, not that many Exotic.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 29, 2018)

nice to see purple city genetics of oakland + Exotix + Cap being in same booth at Emerald Cup open to rec weed. lots of surprises


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> nice to see purple city genetics of oakland + Exotix + Cap being in same booth at Emerald Cup open to rec weed. lots of surprises


Yeah wonder what cap and mike are cooking up? Some kinda freebies to give out? I‘m going to the cup so will try to make it to his booth.


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 29, 2018)

Mr.Pickles said:


> Cool deal. I have a large Bodhi stash, not that many Exotic.


What you got anything rare? I’ve got more Bodhi than exotic myself as well. But am finding great plants in both breeders work.


----------



## N.R.G. (Dec 1, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> cookies and cream f2 from clone run. Lost the seed plant outside in a crazy windstorm this past October but luckily I had two clones in veg. Two different clones of the same pheno pictured. 31 days into flower. Pollinated select branches with purple wookie v2 (bodhi) male pollen for some Wookies n cream.


Wookies N Cream I love it! That should be a beautiful cross too.


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 1, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Wookies N Cream I love it! That should be a beautiful cross too.


Yeah my buddy did the same chuck on a few other phenos of cnc f2 from the same pack as mine. I will probably drop some in 4-5 weeks when they are harvested. Also chucked some purple wookie v2 pollen onto sour power og(karma).


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 3, 2018)

i have 22 healthy cookies and cream seedlings about 6" tall....all very uniform and healthy. I have 2 packs of moose tracks on the way just wondering if anybody is having success with it so far. I'm looking for some thin mint dom phenos.


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 3, 2018)

sourchunks said:


> i have 22 healthy cookies and cream seedlings about 6" tall....all very uniform and healthy. I have 2 packs of moose tracks on the way just wondering if anybody is having success with it so far. I'm looking for some thin mint dom phenos.


I got a cnc f2 pheno and my buddy has 2 other phenos from the same pack all looking fire. We did toss one lady that threw nuts top to bottom on the seed run and clone run though. But we’ve come out with 3 stable fire looking phenos and cnc stacks like crazy and is bringing the frost.


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 3, 2018)

yeah i bought the cookie and cream expecting to have a couple herm issues thats why i bought 2 packs. all i need is one killer cookie dom pheno.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 4, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> I haven’t seen a thing about lemon meringue lately hopefully these are old enough seed to not be part of the herm fest.


I've got some of those I've been thinking about. Keep us posted please.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 4, 2018)

cookies and cream #3 love mikes gear.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 9, 2018)

Triple Chocolate Chip maybe went a lil to hot with the nutes lol. Final flush starting today. Grown in hempy bucket straight perlite day 55.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 9, 2018)

Got my room temps down to 63 at night and she went almost black purple lol. All of a sudden i have people saying they are my friend lmao.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 9, 2018)

I have read alot about hermie issues, mine threw a few then stopped. Now they dont anymore. Was it something i did? Not complaining the 2 strains both did it early on then quit. Had me a lil worried is all.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 11, 2018)

cream d mint keeper finished in 57 days. shit three packs three winners. This strain is weird the resin is like sand when dried and will fall off if you move it too much.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 11, 2018)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 4247512 cream d mint keeper finished in 57 days. shit three packs three winners. This strain is weird the resin is like sand when dried and will fall off if you move it too much.


ever hear of a strain beong called a hash plant? this is why. some are considered hashplants only, and not much for flower.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Dec 11, 2018)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Triple Chocolate Chip maybe went a lil to hot with the nutes lol. Final flush starting today. Grown in hempy bucket straight perlite day 55.



That is some beautiful bud sir! Great job


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 11, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> ever hear of a strain beong called a hash plant? this is why. some are considered hashplants only, and not much for flower.


Hash plants do have distinctive trichomes and resin glands, but that doesn’t mean they’re bad flower. They’re called hash plant because they come from regions that traditionally make hash and their unique characteristics are good for it.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Dec 12, 2018)

Bodhi Seeds uses a Male Hashplant for many of his crosses.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 12, 2018)

It is weird first time I have had sandy resin. The smell is gas n sour citrus. Taste thick and sweet. I always smoke to much becas use it taste so good then im raiding the pantry eating crap that isnt good for me lol.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 12, 2018)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> It is weird first time I have had sandy resin. The smell is gas n sour citrus. Taste thick and sweet. I always smoke to much becas use it taste so good then im raiding the pantry eating crap that isnt good for me lol.View attachment 4248038


Kimbo kush is notorious for producing that sandy resin. I had a pheno that was similar that way. If you scoped the tricks, the heads were abnormally large, and makes perfect sense they would fall off so easily. Just saw on exotics IG, the return of grease monkey, and a few other new cookies and cream crosses. I still have a bunch of the old crosses, but i’m Jumping on the new ones. All of the old CnC crosses were straight fucking fire.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 13, 2018)

I am really pleased with his gear. I feel like Ive been wasting my money up to this point. This was my first time with a american breeder. Just ordered some choclotina, some redeye genitics and thug pug pbb.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 13, 2018)

Cream d mint going into jars to cure.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 15, 2018)

Triple Chocolate Chip #1 TubALove pheno. 10 days from chop.


----------



## bottletoke (Dec 15, 2018)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Triple Chocolate Chip maybe went a lil to hot with the nutes lol. Final flush starting today. Grown in hempy bucket straight perlite day 55.


what was your ec at?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 15, 2018)

bottletoke said:


> what was your ec at?


I usually run 1.4 ec bumped to 1.8 last 2 weeks. Burned them a lil.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 16, 2018)

Ceasar #3 going into the jar. Super strong nose cant wait for a couple week cure.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 17, 2018)

Triple Choc. Chip deep purple pheno.


----------



## 420KushPharm (Dec 17, 2018)

I just popped 
(6) Cookies and Cream
(6) Eye Candy (Wedding Cake x Tina) promo..
Got the C and C at Hella Dank Seed Co for a great deal...

https://dankseed.store/genetics?olsPage=t/exotic-genetics


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 17, 2018)

420KushPharm said:


> I just popped
> (6) Cookies and Cream
> (6) Eye Candy (Wedding Cake x Tina) promo..
> Got the C and C at Hella Dank Seed Co for a great deal...
> ...


You work for them or something?


----------



## 420KushPharm (Dec 17, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> You work for them or something?


LoL!!!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 24, 2018)

Cream d mint I tried to wait ain't happen. Wish I could show more restraint. lol.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 25, 2018)

Ceasar week 7 fading fast. Straight sour og funk.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 26, 2018)

Triple choc. chip( tub a love) pheno.


----------



## DaveJonesFan (Jan 1, 2019)

Little glimpse of my Purple Lamborghini (Triple OG x Purple Urkel) keeper selected from 5 females.

 

Great blend of kushy notes with more depth from fruity, berry and skunk in the mix. Bulky spear structure. Pretty good stuff.

3 of the 5 females from the strain were worthy of consideration. Of the other 2, there was sort of a flat flavored one with softer texture I didn't like and the last was the greenest of the bunch with a more soapy and mild kush thing going on, which was okay, just different, didn't seem like the essence of the strain for me, which should be Kush Daddy Purp.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 2, 2019)

that didn't take long MAC1 x cookies and cream f2 Priceless. Wonder how much


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jan 2, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> that didn't take long MAC1 x cookies and cream f2 Priceless. Wonder how much


There were only ten packs, and he only raffled them off, they weren’t being sold at all. It probably won’t stop a couple people from trying to auction them on IG though.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 2, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> There were only ten packs, and he only raffled them off, they weren’t being sold at all. It probably won’t stop a couple people from trying to auction them on IG though.


yea one pack did't get raffled off so he rafflin last pack thru email.


----------



## z.bud (Jan 2, 2019)

Check exotics IG account! He is giving the last pack of Priceless away to a lucky person. I know this lessens my chances, but you guys need the beans too!!!!


----------



## BambinoOG (Jan 2, 2019)

For anybody who doesnt know. On instagram subcools old partner Jinxproofs wife @missroseiam sells the exotic gear apart from the jinxproof gear. The triple og and chocolate chip line is going for 65 a pack and the tina line is 75. .cooler than dealing with a bank and panicking if the order is coming through. Like local owned small business.. 

Yoo biancaada6 that triple choco choops looks dank. Post more flower pics!


----------



## BambinoOG (Jan 2, 2019)

***Triple chocolate chip . 
I just got cookies and cream and crunch berries. I already got a loud ass cookie cut from pcg in oakland so gonna pop the crunchberries first. Hoping for greaaassyy and not sandy frost machines.


----------



## ApacheBone (Jan 2, 2019)

Can’t log on to SHN


----------



## BambinoOG (Jan 2, 2019)

ApacheBone said:


> Can’t log on to SHN


 Contact @missroseiam on instragram bro.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jan 3, 2019)

Bout to smoke a bowl of tcc tubalove pheno.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 4, 2019)

Cookies n cream f2. Turned out awesome dense frosty nugs that smell creamy and nutty maybe a little rubbery. I can see how this strain won extract awards from the quality of the scissor hash. Not the stinkiest strain I’ve grown but dank in its own right. My first harvest of exotic gear.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jan 5, 2019)

Did yours purple any? 


bigbongloads said:


> Cookies n cream f2. Turned out awesome dense frosty nugs that smell creamy and nutty maybe a little rubbery. I can see how this strain won extract awards from the quality of the scissor hash. Not the stinkiest strain I’ve grown but dank in its own right. My first harvest of exotic gear.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 5, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Did yours purple any?


No didn’t get any purpling on her. That’s okay though I hit some branches with a purple wookie v2 male (bodhi). Got some beans to play with


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 5, 2019)

BambinoOG said:


> For anybody who doesnt know. On instagram subcools old partner Jinxproofs wife @missroseiam sells the exotic gear apart from the jinxproof gear. The triple og and chocolate chip line is going for 65 a pack and the tina line is 75. .cooler than dealing with a bank and panicking if the order is coming through. Like local owned small business..
> 
> Yoo biancaada6 that triple choco choops looks dank. Post more flower pics!


she still has some of the triple og line left?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jan 5, 2019)

Ceasar right before chop.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 5, 2019)

Grease Monkey #1 somewhere around 3-4 weeks.


----------



## MR.NICE.GUY.1990 (Jan 15, 2019)

Soooo, I have mint chocolate chip f2 on it's way, and I've been scowering this thread for a pic and info. Should i rest assured that it will be some fire?


----------



## Sargares (Jan 16, 2019)

Anyone grown/growing gjallahorn? Wifi 43 x Tina.

Got a bunch of beans to go in with a bunch of other OG strains this spring. Ti's is the strain I'm most excited about i think.


----------



## PHILLYBLUNTS420 (Jan 18, 2019)

Cookies&Cream

there was a huge hype on the CC , once i did my final taste test, i wasnt so sure on where this hype was coming from. i cured/jarred my CC for 130 days...yea it was good smoke but my ratings would be

Taste- 3/5
Bag Appeal- 4/5
Smell- 3/5
High- 2/5

i think if you hit that CC with something abit more powerful , it would be much better.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 18, 2019)

PHILLYBLUNTS420 said:


> Cookies&Cream
> 
> there was a huge hype on the CC , once i did my final taste test, i wasnt so sure on where this hype was coming from. i cured/jarred my CC for 130 days...yea it was good smoke but my ratings would be
> 
> ...


Yeah I feel if my pheno was lacking somewhere it’s terps. Pretty mild smells and taste compared to the other bodhi and karma gear I run. But my cnc is potent and yielded well. My buddy also found a star fighter pheno that must be showing recessive Tahoe og traits. Smokes pretty good.


----------



## PHILLYBLUNTS420 (Jan 18, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> Yeah I feel if my pheno was lacking somewhere it’s terps. Pretty mild smells and taste compared to the other bodhi and karma gear I run. But my cnc is potent and yielded well. My buddy also found a star fighter pheno that must be showing recessive Tahoe og traits. Smokes pretty good.


yea im sure theres some deadly phenos out there but , from what ive heard compared to what ive seen is much different. but yes the terp profile on the strain is very low, i was hoping to get more vanilla/cookie taste.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 19, 2019)

PHILLYBLUNTS420 said:


> yea im sure theres some deadly phenos out there but , from what ive heard compared to what ive seen is much different. but yes the terp profile on the strain is very low, i was hoping to get more vanilla/cookie taste.


Yeah same here. Made some crosses with the pheno I had but let it go. Looking for the stanky dank.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 20, 2019)

Grease Monkey #1 from the original release. 
 
 
Cluster of frost


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 31, 2019)

i popped 2 packs of cookies and cream a few months ago and ended up with 9 females. All growing outdoor Hawaii in a greenhouse. All are incredibly caked with frost!! as much or more than any strain I've seen. They all have about 2 weeks till chop and so far only 2 phenos are starting to show purple. The smell on most is very cookie dough like with skunk after tones. 2 of them have more of a gas aroma. The most impressive thing to me so far is the density of the buds.....not huge but super rock hard. It looks like indoor. Cant wait to dry and cure for my final opinion. Moving on to thug pugs peanut butter breath at the moment.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jan 31, 2019)

sourchunks said:


> i popped 2 packs of cookies and cream a few months ago and ended up with 9 females. All growing outdoor Hawaii in a greenhouse. All are incredibly caked with frost!! as much or more than any strain I've seen. They all have about 2 weeks till chop and so far only 2 phenos are starting to show purple. The smell on most is very cookie dough like with skunk after tones. 2 of them have more of a gas aroma. The most impressive thing to me so far is the density of the buds.....not huge but super rock hard. It looks like indoor. Cant wait to dry and cure for my final opinion. Moving on to thug pugs peanut butter breath at the moment.


Some bud porn would be nice lol!


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 31, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Some bud porn would be nice lol!


as soon as we get another sunny day i will snap some pics. its one of those strains that is very hard to find a keeper because you dont want to let any of them go....


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 31, 2019)

I've singled out 3 of the 9 as keepers but that could change any day


----------



## sourchunks (Feb 1, 2019)

one thing to note about my cookies and cream is that i popped 2 packs.....all of them germinated and were very healthy. When it came time to showing sex i killed male after male as they began to show balls. I put the rest in the greenhouse because i figured females usually show sex after males. A couple weeks went by and they were getting good size but still not showing sex....another week went by and i was inspecting each plant very closely. They all started forming little ball like things that i have always taken to be males. I've been growing for a long time so female pre flowers and male pre flowers are quite obvious to me.....or so i thought. Every single one of them were showing these little balls and i honestly thought it would be impossible to get 100% males out of 2 packs so i let them go to see what would happen. I honestly almost killed em all. Over the next few days they started throwing hairs out of the balls and to my surprise all 9 started putting on buds. All 9 are incredible looking females stacked with frosty cookie buds now. I wrote this so that people are very cautious when sexing plants. Let the pre flower get large enough to be certain its a pollen sack....i remember seeing a video of vader from ocean grown seeds talk about how sometimes females will show pre flowers that look very similar to male balls.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Feb 1, 2019)

Whats funny is how much better the clones do than the seed crop. My cnc doesnt even look like the same plant anymore niether do my tcc. Then the clones from my cloned


----------



## DaveJonesFan (Feb 1, 2019)

Going to pop a Cookies and Cream F2 pack tonight to run with a Caesar pack that I've got 10 starters just going. They've all stretched up a good 4" even with a fairly strong LED light on them so hopefully they get sturdy quickly.

I was going to grab a Strawberry and Cream and Scoops on the new drop but site went to crawl right when they released and I changed my cart to just Scoops pretty quickly on a whim and got an order through. Then saw the Strawberry was the most hype and was sold out first. Hope I got in first 100 to get the Suckles freebie. Keep wondering if Suckles is something Zkittlezish codenamed as 'Sour Sprite'.


----------



## sourchunks (Feb 2, 2019)

scoops should be the showstopper in the new release. I'm not really buying in on the strawberry and cream hype....exotic keeps posting pics of it but they are all from the same cut. Like many people say about exotic gear you are dealing with hermie prone genetics looks for that one stable keeper.


----------



## sourchunks (Feb 2, 2019)

i'm breeding my own cookies and cream f2's......as well as cookies and cream X moose tracks. My CC male is super purple and vigorous. He was the obvious keeper out of both packs.


----------



## SmokinCoCoJoe (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm getting geared up for the outdoor season here on Lonv Island...got a pack of Blue Steel, Sloppy Box, and Lemon Meringue...I'm so psyched to run exotic gear for the first time. Lil worried after hearing all this talk of the nanners popping up.


----------



## Mrblaze212 (Feb 23, 2019)

Didn't like the blue steel, sloppy box is the winner of those three. All genetix have hermie traits. Good luck.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 23, 2019)

Mrblaze212 said:


> Didn't like the blue steel, sloppy box is the winner of those three. All genetix have hermie traits. Good luck.


You are right there, everyone wants to get pissed over hermies. But the facts are herms are in every line. Just comes down to how often they pop up.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 23, 2019)

Does anyone have any reports on Its It?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 23, 2019)

How is the Trilogy just got a box from a buddy


----------



## macsnax (Feb 23, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> Out of every breeders seeds I've ran Exotic's hermie the most by far..


I honestly don't know about his gear, I've never ran one of his seeds. I only read the post before my first post, so I'm not sure what you guys have going on in here. I didn't mean to sound rude either..... Anyway I just stopped by because I was looking for info on Its It, it looks like a promising dessert strain.


----------



## genuity (Feb 23, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I honestly don't know about his gear, I've never ran one of his seeds. I only read the post before my first post, so I'm not sure what you guys have going on in here. I didn't mean to sound rude either..... Anyway I just stopped by because I was looking for info on Its It, it looks like a promising dessert strain.


The few packs I ran was herm free if I remember right..


----------



## macsnax (Feb 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> The few packs I ran was herm free if I remember right..


Did you find a keeper? What kind of smells?


----------



## genuity (Feb 23, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Did you find a keeper? What kind of smells?


Sorry was talking about all the exotic stuff I have ran..

Wanted to try the it's it cross,never got around to it.


----------



## Mrblaze212 (Feb 24, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> How is the Trilogy just got a box from a buddy


My favorite so far


----------



## sourchunks (Feb 24, 2019)

i just harvested my 5 "moose tracks" females and no joke the best herb I've ever had the pleasure of growing. Moose tracks is Triple OG x Thin Mint Cookies and to my understanding an older strain from exotix. I usually only like to pick one maybe two keepers when pheno hunting through a pack but i literally can't let any of the 5 go. They are all so unique from each other. Exotic Genetix is definitely my favorite right now.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 24, 2019)

sourchunks said:


> i just harvested my 5 "moose tracks" females and no joke the best herb I've ever had the pleasure of growing. Moose tracks is Triple OG x Thin Mint Cookies and to my understanding an older strain from exotix. I usually only like to pick one maybe two keepers when pheno hunting through a pack but i literally can't let any of the 5 go. They are all so unique from each other. Exotic Genetix is definitely my favorite right now.


That’s been my experience with every pack I have run. Tons of gems found in the cookies and cream line from years ago. I was just thinking about running moose tracks, not sure why I haven’t dropped any exotic seeds lately.....I just have too many seeds I guess. Only breeder I have ran that seems to actually have keepers in every pack, but everyone’s tastes are different. I posted plenty of pics of older gear in this thread, and still am running cuts I found years ago....I can’t let them go.


----------



## johnnynice (Feb 24, 2019)

Has anyone tried their chocolate marshmallow?


----------



## sourchunks (Feb 24, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> That’s been my experience with every pack I have run. Tons of gems found in the cookies and cream line from years ago. I was just thinking about running moose tracks, not sure why I haven’t dropped any exotic seeds lately.....I just have too many seeds I guess. Only breeder I have ran that seems to actually have keepers in every pack, but everyone’s tastes are different. I posted plenty of pics of older gear in this thread, and still am running cuts I found years ago....I can’t let them go.


yup i ran 2 packs of cookies and cream before my moose tracks and the keeper i found has everyone drooling for more. Straight cookies dough gas!!!


----------



## sourchunks (Feb 24, 2019)

im wondering what i should order from exotix next.....not very interested in the Tina lineup, his strawberries and cream kinda seems like hype until i see some people run it.. Anything with his Triple OG gonna be ridiculous.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Feb 25, 2019)

I just popped 5 Vanilla Gorilla and 18 Strawberries and Cream going to sex them qnd choose the best 5 of S&C and 1 vanilla gorilla for outdoor big container gardening. Vanilla Gorilla will be in a 250 gal box and S&C will be in 150 gallons of dirt each. Reading this thread makes me nervous about herms, but I have had a whole greenhouse of boss OG show nanners and I just sprayed Optic Foliar Switch and it took care of my issue and I got 0 seeds out of a 17 pound greenhouse(12×24). I understand wanting stabalized genetics for breeding purposes and also just in general but in when you can spray a prdouct like optic foliar that will dry up your pollen sacks and ensure that for the run your plants wont produce anymore nanners or sacks whats the big deal?


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 25, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> I just popped 5 Vanilla Gorilla and 18 Strawberries and Cream going to sex them qnd choose the best 5 of S&C and 1 vanilla gorilla for outdoor big container gardening. Vanilla Gorilla will be in a 250 gal box and S&C will be in 150 gallons of dirt each. Reading this thread makes me nervous about herms, but I have had a whole greenhouse of boss OG show nanners and I just sprayed Optic Foliar Switch and it took care of my issue and I got 0 seeds out of a 17 pound greenhouse(12×24). I understand wanting stabalized genetics for breeding purposes and also just in general but in when you can spray a prdouct like optic foliar that will dry up your pollen sacks and ensure that for the run your plants wont produce anymore nanners or sacks whats the big deal?


You mentioned after reading this thread, you are worried?? How is that possible?? This thread is full of fire pics and grows dating back over 4 yrs. I have not gone back through the entire thread, but I don’t recall ever seeing a hermie actually being posted in this thread....nothing but pics of fire. People who post pics of their fire strains are proud and want to be recognized in this era of prohibition. People who claim hermies either have an agenda or just suck at growing, and need to compensate for their failures....I mean it couldn’t be their fault, it’s nature’s fault lol! This is a forum where posts can’t be changed. If there were that many hermies they would be posted on this thread. you can click on any user name and see what they have to offer to the community.....some will have pics of their grows and gain your respect, some will have random data that is worthless. It’s like the same way you need to handle IG. 5% grow and have knowledge, the other 95% comment and troll on subjects they know nothing about, but having a social media account makes them experts. I guess whatbi’m Trying to tell you is if you have read the entire thread, you have not seen one negative comment, at least not for anyone who matters.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Feb 25, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> You mentioned after reading this thread, you are worried?? How is that possible?? This thread is full of fire pics and grows dating back over 4 yrs. I have not gone back through the entire thread, but I don’t recall ever seeing a hermie actually being posted in this thread....nothing but pics of fire. People who post pics of their fire strains are proud and want to be recognized in this era of prohibition. People who claim hermies either have an agenda or just suck at growing, and need to compensate for their failures....I mean it couldn’t be their fault, it’s nature’s fault lol! This is a forum where posts can’t be changed. If there were that many hermies they would be posted on this thread. you can click on any user name and see what they have to offer to the community.....some will have pics of their grows and gain your respect, some will have random data that is worthless. It’s like the same way you need to handle IG. 5% grow and have knowledge, the other 95% comment and troll on subjects they know nothing about, but having a social media account makes them experts. I guess whatbi’m Trying to tell you is if you have read the entire thread, you have not seen one negative comment, at least not for anyone who matters.


For sure. I'm an expirenced grower and bought exotics gear because their crosses looked appealing, I guess you are right when you put it that way. All in all I dont really care Im going to run the Strawberries and Cream outside aswell as the Vanilla Gorilla and spray optic foliar switch in the first 2 weeks of flower as a preventative to ensure they don't herm. I will also update this thread with my results and photos of how they turn out.


----------



## DaveJonesFan (Feb 26, 2019)

Saw the quiet price drops 12 - 15 dollars on the Tina and MCC lines at SHN. Not really a fan of the pricing scheme how they ALL just drop over time to make room for new, but not yet proven to be better beans. Was bummed the new C&C stuff was all listed up at $150, but thought at least I'll get the Suckles free so it'll actually be more like $75 a pack. 

Baffled I didn't get in on the Suckles freebie, ordered within first available refresh of site with listings that day so that's just crazy if they sold that much (100 orders) within seconds, minutes. 

Won't be trying for that sort of thing again. I'll just do the waiting game with any appealing Exotic stuff until they sale for $58 or whatever for the community tested and 'proven' stuff like I got with the C&C F2's.


----------



## led1k (Feb 26, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> For sure. I'm an expirenced grower and bought exotics gear because their crosses looked appealing, I guess you are right when you put it that way. All in all I dont really care Im going to run the Strawberries and Cream outside aswell as the Vanilla Gorilla and spray optic foliar switch in the first 2 weeks of flower as a preventative to ensure they don't herm. I will also update this thread with my results and photos of how they turn out.


I had not heard of this stuff before so I did some googling and found Optic Foliar Switch was banned in Ore and Wa?


----------



## beneficialife11 (Feb 26, 2019)

led1k said:


> I had not heard of this stuff before so I did some googling and found Optic Foliar Switch was banned in Ore and Wa?


It's not banned here in California where I live the grow shops here in Humboldt sell it. Heres a short video explaining it. 



I used it on a large scale and it worked wonderfully it stopped new pollen sacks from forming and all the existing ones dried up and fell off. You need to use a wetting agent that they sell with it and you only need to lightly mist tops of the plants little goes a long way and you can burn your plants easy. I used a little too much and burned my whole greenhouse slightly and some leaves died but I still got 17.5 units out of a 12x24 greenhouse and the product was beautiful. I grow organically and my understanding this product is just a hormone that reverses herms.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Feb 26, 2019)

Anyway don't want to get off topic but I am really excited for both the Vanilla Gorilla and Strawberries&Cream I will let everyone know what I find.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 27, 2019)

Grease monkey from the original release. 
  
Another plant full of S1’s...this was a long time coming.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 27, 2019)

Advanced Bud Candy is banned in Oregon.


led1k said:


> I had not heard of this stuff before so I did some googling and found Optic Foliar Switch was banned in Ore and Wa?


----------



## macsnax (Feb 27, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Grease monkey from the original release.
> View attachment 4290727 View attachment 4290728
> Another plant full of S1’s...this was a long time coming.
> View attachment 4290729


How was the bud density?


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 27, 2019)

macsnax said:


> How was the bud density?


Great!


----------



## macsnax (Feb 27, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Great!


Right on, I had some recently that I didn't grow and while it was frosty as hell, the buds were pretty airy. I'll just chalk it up to the pheno that was grown, caught a faint almost mexi flavor off it too..... Like wow I haven't tasted that in a long time, lol.


----------



## Sevren (Mar 2, 2019)

Can some one please direct me to where I can acquire Strawberries and cream? After 2 pre-orders that failed, I'm surprised to see some in the wild.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Mar 2, 2019)

Sevren said:


> Can some one please direct me to where I can acquire Strawberries and cream? After 2 pre-orders that failed, I'm surprised to see some in the wild.


I got my 2 packs of S&C from jbcseeds, got an email that they were dropping exotics new cookies and cream line a certain date and time so I went to the site and order 2 packs. An hour after I ordered they were all sold out of S&C. Super stoked to have gotten those packs cause every other site was sold out


----------



## beneficialife11 (Mar 2, 2019)

Strawberries&Cream


----------



## Sevren (Mar 3, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> I got my 2 packs of S&C from jbcseeds, got an email that they were dropping exotics new cookies and cream line a certain date and time so I went to the site and order 2 packs. An hour after I ordered they were all sold out of S&C. Super stoked to have gotten those packs cause every other site was sold out


I am terribly, envious. Congrats and good luck.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Mar 3, 2019)

Sevren said:


> I am terribly, envious. Congrats and good luck.


Thanks, Im curious to see how they do full term outdoors in huge containers, shooting for 3 pounders which I usually get. Ill wait untill they are raging in the summer to start a grow journal. Since I just cracked them recently and they wont be harvested untill 7.5 months from now I wont bore everyone with the early stages. Going to try to find a keeper to mother out for clones for my dep the following year.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Mar 4, 2019)

I could cry,my space monkey Hermied too,shemales are a fucking nuisance,fuck Hermies lol


----------



## Genepool (Mar 12, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Advanced Bud Candy is banned in Oregon.


I heard they had trace amounts of asprin in advanced, and that's why they were banned


----------



## beneficialife11 (Mar 12, 2019)

Genepool said:


> I heard they had trace amounts of asprin in advanced, and that's why they were banned


Whats wrong with asprin? Asprin works great with plants. I use it all the time 325mg per gallon actually helps plants recover alot quick when you have a broadmite or root aphid infestation as both inject a toxin into the plant as they feed off of it. Once you take care of said infestation you can use aspirin to help the plants recover quicker works wonders


----------



## althor (Mar 12, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> Whats wrong with asprin? Asprin works great with plants. I use it all the time 325mg per gallon actually helps plants recover alot quick when you have a broadmite or root aphid infestation as both inject a toxin into the plant as they feed off of it. Once you take care of said infestation you can use aspirin to help the plants recover quicker works wonders


 There are plenty of people with serious health issues that cannot take aspirin. When I was in elementary school, one of the students died from taking aspirin.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Mar 12, 2019)

Asprin,wtf ,goad I don't use it,god knows what are the unknowns for smoking bud with traces of asprin in it, mad 1


----------



## bottletoke (Mar 20, 2019)

Sevren said:


> Can some one please direct me to where I can acquire Strawberries and cream? After 2 pre-orders that failed, I'm surprised to see some in the wild.


Message missroseiam on Instagram , she’s that breeder jinxproofs wife and friends with exotic mike. she sells both lines, usually has a good variety.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 23, 2019)

The cube at about 17 days


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 23, 2019)

Love my The Sauce and Trap Star clones. The Sauce is gassy and white af. Ill get pics when I harvest in a week or two. Friend has guicy g and scoops going hope he gets some keepers


----------



## KaviarMan (Mar 24, 2019)

Actually, i'm waiting for genetic engineering. I do believe that this technologies are used in agro techniques for now as it generally improves the growing rates. Imagine being able to harvest 5-6 times a year. And next thing will be people projecting before they being born. I've talk with my doc pure forskolin and he sad it might me a reality in next 10-15 years.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 24, 2019)

KaviarMan said:


> Actually, i'm waiting for genetic engineering. I do believe that this technologies are used in agro techniques for now as it generally improves the growing rates. Imagine being able to harvest 5-6 times a year. And next thing will be people projecting before they being born. I've talk with my doc pure forskolin and he sad it might me a reality in next 10-15 years.


I’m not sure what you are trying to say....it all depends on your grow style, and there are som many different ways. I harvest an average of once a week.....it ‘s a lot of work, and it kinda sucks more times than not.


----------



## Aheadatime (Mar 25, 2019)

Is there a subforum on this site where one can trade/sell seeds? Got a leftover sealed pack of trilogy that I'm willing to trade or sell off.


----------



## bottletoke (Mar 27, 2019)

Aheadatime said:


> Is there a subforum on this site where one can trade/sell seeds? Got a leftover sealed pack of trilogy that I'm willing to trade or sell off.


strainly.io great site for selling beans or clones.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Mar 27, 2019)

Heres a little update on the Strawberries & Cream & Vanilla gorilla(18 Strawberries&Cream, 5 Vanilla Gorilla) All about a month old now still got a solid 7 weeks untill they will be planted into their containers for full season. Vegging on a 16/8 light cycle. I will be moving them outside in a week or so into my 12x24 greenhouse with t5 lights hanging and heaters at night to veg to give them more room. They were recently planted in the 2gallon pots, with roots greenfeilds soil, with mykos. So far so good!! Anyone in Humboldt I would totally kick you down cuttings later on. Spread the love!!!


----------



## beneficialife11 (Mar 27, 2019)

Didnt mean to post the same photos twice, dunno how that happened lolol


----------



## Aheadatime (Mar 28, 2019)

bottletoke said:


> strainly.io great site for selling beans or clones.


What an awesome resource. Thanks man, that's such a help.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 29, 2019)

The cube 3 weekish. I really need to pop some more of these.....and I need to defoliate!


----------



## bottletoke (Mar 31, 2019)

Aheadatime said:


> What an awesome resource. Thanks man, that's such a help.


Awesome resource it is! just scored a sealed pack of donkey butter, ive been searching for these for over a year. now all i need is a bit more luck and get 1 of the 2 phenos i want.... if i get both i will be set for life!
under-rated strain big time!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 2, 2019)

Chocotina day45 starting to swell.


----------



## el_patron (Apr 3, 2019)

Hi has anybody grown Shaved Monkey or Gjallahorn ?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 4, 2019)

Triple chocolate chip tub a love pheno. Great yeilder of high quality bud. Smells like my wifes armpit and gas lol.


----------



## skuba (Apr 4, 2019)

I got to smoke some of the Chocolate Oranges grown by 710 labs.. it is seriously some of the nicest weed I’ve smoked in a while. It smells like a Jack but smokes heavy like an OG/cookie and taste GOOD.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 11, 2019)

Trip choc chip. Everytime i open the jar reminds me of starbucks carmel and coffee.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 11, 2019)

He really needs to make some f2 of this line.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 11, 2019)

Trips choc chips 2 week cure. Smells like carmel and coffee. The high is deep and strong not for the faint of heart.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 11, 2019)

This is my cookies n cream #5 bout to chop.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 13, 2019)

Cookies n cream #5 (Arsonist cut) took her down today.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 13, 2019)

Chocoltina #1 going in jar real minty and menthol like.


----------



## LoStDots25 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey guys, just jumping into exotic genetix. Wondering if anyone knows exactly what attributes Tina, cookies and cream, triple og or any of the other common parents he's using imparts on the offspring. 

Also any suggestions as to which strain a first time growers of his gear should grow out. I was looking at the White Christmas but there seems to be literally no info on it lol

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 20, 2019)

Triple chocolate chip finishing up. Grown in str8 perlite dtw.


----------



## althor (Apr 20, 2019)

Beautiful plants and pictures. What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 20, 2019)

althor said:


> Beautiful plants and pictures. What kind of camera do you use?


Samsung 9


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 20, 2019)

This pheno of tcc is my favorite. Beautiful dark purple, smells like a starbucks, and super potent.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 20, 2019)

LoStDots25 said:


> Hey guys, just jumping into exotic genetix. Wondering if anyone knows exactly what attributes Tina, cookies and cream, triple og or any of the other common parents he's using imparts on the offspring.
> 
> Also any suggestions as to which strain a first time growers of his gear should grow out. I was looking at the White Christmas but there seems to be literally no info on it lol
> 
> Thanks for your help guys!


Everyone is crossing in cookies n cream (which is unreal) and grease monkey (secret society seeds made titty spinkles) but on instagram @clearly_grown runs a bunch of mikes gear. My 2 most requested are tcc and cookies n cream.


----------



## alwayslearning777 (Apr 21, 2019)

Question for anyone running or who has run any exotic genetix:

Have you had an issue with herms? 

I've got 6 years of indoor experience with the same setup so I know it's not light leaking in on dark period or any type of heat or light stress etc... I mean lighting stress may be the cause but never been an issue in the past with any other strains ..

Just curious I've run the paradise citrus and it came out bomb but all 6 females had a few male flowers . 

The rainbow chip on one of them so far I found one as well .. Nothing on the other female yet but figured I'd check and see if anyone else has had any issues?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 21, 2019)

From seed or clone?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 21, 2019)

alwayslearning777 said:


> Question for anyone running or who has run any exotic genetix:
> 
> Have you had an issue with herms?
> 
> ...


From seed or clones?


----------



## ky farmer (Apr 21, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 4315661 Trip choc chip. Everytime i open the jar reminds me of starbucks carmel and coffee.


that looks dam good and I bet it is.


----------



## alwayslearning777 (Apr 21, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> From seed or clones?


From seed .. The paradise citrus its the more purple phenos I'm having an issue with .. The rainbow chip I've only found one of the three females .. And I'm running LEDs and it bleached the tops of some so i think the issue is to much light but wantes to know if anyone has issues ... I want to keep my clones because the paradise is in my top 3 and trying to decide if it was light stress or genetic .. Hopeing moving the light up and the clones will not show males ...


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 21, 2019)

The reason i asked is that for some reason the seed plant on alot of my gear would pop nanners but the clones wouldnt. I usually clone my seed plants after they show sex then toss the moms. Having said that i still will watch them. My keepers dont herm though and i grow symbotic, exotic, ethos, cannarado, secrect society, ect...gear.


----------



## alwayslearning777 (Apr 21, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> The reason i asked is that for some reason the seed plant on alot of my gear would pop nanners but the clones wouldnt. I usually clone my seed plants after they show sex then toss the moms. Having said that i still will watch them. My keepers dont herm though and i grow symbotic, exotic, ethos, cannarado, secrect society, ect...gear.


Interesting ..I am going to keep the clones itook then and like you say just watch them .. Also I'm going to raise my light but yeah the paradise citrus is bomb I enjoy the fruity taste and man o man is it fruity


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 21, 2019)

You should post some pics.


----------



## alwayslearning777 (Apr 22, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> You should post some pics.


So idk if the fixed the problem but thatwas the reason i stopped using this site was I couldnt upload photos 

That said I finished up the chopping and trimming last night .. Wheni get out work I can see if I can find some nanners on the trimmed buds but i know wheni was trimming id turnwhat ever buda i found em on into the wax pile 

Regardless if the pics thing is working ill at least post some trimmed up bud shots because like I said it all came out bomb


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 22, 2019)

alwayslearning777 said:


> So idk if the fixed the problem but thatwas the reason i stopped using this site was I couldnt upload photos
> 
> That said I finished up the chopping and trimming last night .. Wheni get out work I can see if I can find some nanners on the trimmed buds but i know wheni was trimming id turnwhat ever buda i found em on into the wax pile
> 
> Regardless if the pics thing is working ill at least post some trimmed up bud shots because like I said it all came out bomb


Look forward to it.


----------



## alwayslearning777 (Apr 24, 2019)

K took a little while but here are some of the nanner shots hard to get good photos but they are the bright yellow blurs .. Sort of disheartening how easy it was for me to find some to get a photo .. There is also just a random bud shot ... These are all the paradise citrus


----------



## alwayslearning777 (Apr 24, 2019)

Paradise cirrus purple pheno


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 24, 2019)

alwayslearning777 said:


> K took a little while but here are some of the nanner shots hard to get good photos but they are the bright yellow blurs .. Sort of disheartening how easy it was for me to find some to get a photo .. There is also just a random bud shot ... These are all the paradise citrus


Shit looks like some fuckn HEAT bro


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 24, 2019)

Does anyone have vanilla gorilla going? Whats the height and flower time on it? Thanks


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 24, 2019)

alwayslearning777 said:


> Paradise cirrus purple pheno


It looks like my seed crop just a few here and there. Did it seed anything? Other than that i agree with @blowincherrypie that looks like some fire.


----------



## alwayslearning777 (Apr 24, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> It looks like my seed crop just a few here and there. Did it seed anything? Other than that i agree with @blowincherrypie that looks like some fire.


It may of seeded my leeroy kush .. I did find a few in that and planted them just to see what turns up .. It is definitely fire it is like in my top 3 the taste is just insane and every pheno was just bomb .. The rainbow chip is still drying and the yield was great and it looks bomb but having tried it and the smell is good but not like the citrus


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 25, 2019)

Wet trimmed trip chocolate chip (Starbucks cut) my house smells like starbucks lol.


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 25, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Wet trimmed trip chocolate chip (Starbucks cut) my house smells like starbucks lol.View attachment 4323277


Ok, that's tasty looking


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 25, 2019)

Taste sweet but has a really great smell that evryone including my wife says smells like starbucks.


BigJonster said:


> Ok, that's tasty looking


----------



## The_cove75 (Apr 27, 2019)

Strawberries N Cream going into flower a couple of weeks ago. I'll take some more shots at week 6.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 27, 2019)

The_cove75 said:


> Strawberries N Cream going into flower a couple of weeks ago. I'll take some more shots at week 6.


Looks good.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 27, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Wet trimmed trip chocolate chip (Starbucks cut) my house smells like starbucks lol.View attachment 4323277


Sexy bitch


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 28, 2019)

The cube just about done.


----------



## hantastic1 (May 7, 2019)

just popped a pack of chocolatina and fukushima.. if these come out half as good as my cookies n cream f2s, i'll be quite happy


----------



## Gemtree (May 7, 2019)

Anybody running cheap trick? They are 48 a pack now and I was wondering why so cheap for the new Tina crosses and if I should grab a pack


----------



## No_tillin (May 7, 2019)

Who sell


Gemtree said:


> Anybody running cheap trick? They are 48 a pack now and I was wondering why so cheap for the new Tina crosses and if I should grab a pack[/QUOTselling them that cheap?


----------



## Prophetiko (May 7, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Anybody running cheap trick? They are 48 a pack now and I was wondering why so cheap for the new Tina crosses and if I should grab a pack


Pretty sure cheap trick is far from a new release.. I think that's from the 1st Tina cross drop back in 2015


----------



## Gemtree (May 7, 2019)

Prophetiko said:


> Pretty sure cheap trick is far from a new release.. I think that's from the 1st Tina cross drop back in 2015


Ah that makes sense probably just old stock then. It's on sale at shn


----------



## bottletoke (May 8, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Taste sweet but has a really great smell that evryone including my wife says smells like starbucks.


growing out 2 packs now, anything that made your keeper distinctive over the others?.
right now i am getting 2 very different phenos, one looks like a typical hybrid(nothing special yet) where the other has very long stem leaves and it keeps busting out more tops without any topping being done....bushy looking.
ur starbuck pheno looks great, job well done!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 8, 2019)

bottletoke said:


> growing out 2 packs now, anything that made your keeper distinctive over the others?.
> right now i am getting 2 very different phenos, one looks like a typical hybrid(nothing special yet) where the other has very long stem leaves and it keeps busting out more tops without any topping being done....bushy looking.
> ur starbuck pheno looks great, job well done!


My starbucks pheno has long fan leaves, hieght has to be controled and it turns a real dark purple no matter the temp.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 8, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> Yes. I've ran 6 of his strains and all hermied to some extent. It wasn't bad enough to ruin a crop it was just annoying. It's actually very common to have hermies with Exotics gear, but that being said his Grease Monkey was one of my best strains and I could have gave two shits if it hermied or not..


Do your clones still hermie of ur keepers?


----------



## funnyoldsmoke (May 8, 2019)

I have 9 confirmed females of strawberry’s and cream and 2 females out of 11 seeds of grease monkey f2s the 2 I have look like there going to be some Stella ladies


----------



## funnyoldsmoke (May 8, 2019)

3 in the pink week 7


----------



## funnyoldsmoke (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Gemtree (May 8, 2019)

funnyoldsmoke said:


> View attachment 43299243 in the pink week 7


Hell yea I really wanted that strain forever but nobody has pics or grows of it and I already have cake. Lookin great might still have to grab some


----------



## funnyoldsmoke (May 9, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Hell yea I really wanted that strain forever but nobody has pics or grows of it and I already have cake. Lookin great might still have to grab some


Here’s a lights off pic of 3inthepink smells like complete cake and icing sugar


----------



## casperd (May 9, 2019)

anyone had any exp with the choc chip and tina crosses and whats the most stinky ?


----------



## macamus33 (May 9, 2019)

Was going thru my seed collection and found a pack of Exotic Genetics seeds called the " Ultimate Lavender". I do not know where or when I got these but do not see this strain for sale by Exotic Genetics anymore. Any info on this strain would be helpful.


----------



## RedLebFarmer (May 10, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> Yes. I've ran 6 of his strains and all hermied to some extent. It wasn't bad enough to ruin a crop it was just annoying. It's actually very common to have hermies with Exotics gear, but that being said his Grease Monkey was one of my best strains and I could have gave two shits if it hermied or not..


Im guessing you're sure it wasn't due to stress. 

Anyone tried their cookies and cream or milk and cookies. Got a pack of each laying dormant in the fridge. But if there is a risk of hermies fuck that. Had hermies last two runs from Cannarado Apple Sherbert (3 out of 4).


----------



## bigbongloads (May 10, 2019)

Cookies n cream keeper from a pack. Really potent and tasty. Creamy doughy baked goods terps and og notes. This girl is stable too hasn’t thrown a ball or nut but she is definitely lanky.


----------



## bigbongloads (May 10, 2019)

RedLebFarmer said:


> Im guessing you're sure it wasn't due to stress.
> 
> Anyone tried their cookies and cream or milk and cookies. Got a pack of each laying dormant in the fridge. But if there is a risk of hermies fuck that. Had hermies last two runs from Cannarado Apple Sherbert (3 out of 4).


A friend and I ran a pack of cookies n cream from the f2 release. Definitely some instability in there but we pulled a stable keeper out of a pack. She’s staying in the garden awhile for sure.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 10, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> Definitely not. These were popped at different times and along side other gear that didn't hermie.


So you’re saying it could have been some type of stress? Different genetics perform differently, and have different needs. Breeder x vs breeder y doesn’t mean anything.


----------



## rollinfunk (May 10, 2019)

I still haven't popped any of my EG yet. I have seen numerous reports of hermies so make sure your environment is dialed in. I've seen lots of reports of fire, however his shit is unstable. I'll post updates when I grow his stuff


----------



## loop718 (May 10, 2019)

Just got my gelato mint in the mail anybody run these?


----------



## beneficialife11 (May 11, 2019)

Hey guys wanted to chime in with an update,

Not really sure how many ppl have run exotics gear outdoor full term but I decided to run with it. Here are some photos from today, have 7 Strawberries&Cream Planted and 1 Vanilla Gorilla. All in very large containers. Vanilla Gorilla is the largest plant in the largest container 3.5 feet in a 250 gal box! I got one super purple pheno of the Strawberries&Cream all the rest are very similar otherwise. Everything is extremely healthy and some plants are already hitting 3 feet. Found a keeper male of the Strawberries&Cream and I am running Mimosa in my greenhouses this year so Im gonna cross pollinate Mimosa w/ Strawberries&Cream and see what happens.


----------



## bottletoke (May 12, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> My starbucks pheno has long fan leaves, hieght has to be controled and it turns a real dark purple no matter the temp.


Thanks for the reply!
Did this pheno look more bush like or more tree? would u have a pic of it in veg? My phenos that have leafs with long stems look more bush like.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 12, 2019)

Not in veg but you can tell she is tree like with lot of spacing between node. 


bottletoke said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> Did this pheno look more bush like or more tree? would u have a pic of it in veg? My phenos that have leafs with long stems look more bush like.


----------



## bottletoke (May 12, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Not in veg but you can tell she is tree like with lot of spacing between node.


nice, how did the other pheno’s do?
did ur Starbucks pheno look similar to the others?
sorry about hounding u, I’ve been searching everywhere for info on this strain and u are the only person that has current data willing to share. mucho appreciated!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 13, 2019)

I kept 2 phenos the starbucks and the tub a love pheno which is like more a og melon sweet and gassy. Kills it on prodution and high. More of a stocky plant but christmas tree growth.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 13, 2019)

bottletoke said:


> nice, how did the other pheno’s do?
> did ur Starbucks pheno look similar to the others?
> sorry about hounding u, I’ve been searching everywhere for info on this strain and u are the only person that has current data willing to share. mucho appreciated!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 14, 2019)

Crean d mint week 6 lookin faf! Been awhile since I had any can't wait.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 14, 2019)

Tripple choco. chip (Tub a love) going to let her go alil bit longer all the way to 70 or so days Chunky girls need lovin too!


----------



## beneficialife11 (May 14, 2019)

Vanilla Gorilla


----------



## bottletoke (May 15, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> I kept 2 phenos the starbucks and the tub a love pheno which is like more a og melon sweet and gassy. Kills it on prodution and high. More of a stocky plant but christmas tree growth. View attachment 4332807


looking good! did any of your keepers look different from the majority? I’m growing out and sexing 24 then cloning to fill a couple rooms. like I said above so far I have 2 phenos, a wider short plant and the other looks like ur typical hybrid. a buddy grew this out last year and it was killer now I can’t get a hold of him, trying to get a handle on the phenos that are available.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 15, 2019)

bottletoke said:


> looking good! did any of your keepers look different from the majority? I’m growing out and sexing 24 then cloning to fill a couple rooms. like I said above so far I have 2 phenos, a wider short plant and the other looks like ur typical hybrid. a buddy grew this out last year and it was killer now I can’t get a hold of him, trying to get a handle on the phenos that are available.


I never really had a bushy plsnt both were christmas tree and stretch is worse on the starbucks. Im tying them both over this run because the ones that were topped and tied stayed shorter.


----------



## bottletoke (May 16, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> I never really had a bushy plsnt both were christmas tree and stretch is worse on the starbucks. Im tying them both over this run because the ones that were topped and tied stayed shorter.


how tall are your? my bushy pheno did not start going wide till 2’. I usually veg to 3’ but for these I’m going to 5’ for the clones. just finished stress testing so I’ll post some pics when they pretty up!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 16, 2019)

bottletoke said:


> how tall are your? my bushy pheno did not start going wide till 2’. I usually veg to 3’ but for these I’m going to 5’ for the clones. just finished stress testing so I’ll post some pics when they pretty up!


both my pheno's grow like str8 poles very little side branching thats why i just grow poles topping helps to get 2 poles or three. But i just grow for myself and wife not trying to do big plants u veg for months. Would like to see yours tho.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 17, 2019)

Working on new project trilogy (the cube x triple og). This one is week 3.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 23, 2019)

Cream d mint and chocoltina.  I think this cream d mint is going to make the cut not sure bout this chocltina but she still has like 3 weeks to impress me.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 26, 2019)

Triple chocolate chip (tubalove) Packing on the weight she will finish up over next couple weeks. I just wish she would purple up like her sister.


----------



## casperd (May 26, 2019)

how load are the smells people getting off exotic seeds they look super frosty


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 1, 2019)

Trilogy finishin off. Smells like strong og gas and lime.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Jun 2, 2019)

Vanilla Gorilla 5 foot tall 3 feet wide.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Jun 2, 2019)

Strawberries&Cream


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 2, 2019)

Top one is trip choc chip tub a love pheno and bottom one is cream d mint going into jars to cure. Sampled some cream d mint and it needs a warning lable lol. Was f'd up for couple hours.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Jun 2, 2019)

Purple pheno of Strawberries&Cream.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 2, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> Purple pheno of Strawberries&Cream.


Have heard alot of hype on strawberry cream have u smoked it?


----------



## beneficialife11 (Jun 2, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Have heard alot of hype on strawberry cream have u smoked it?


Nope just seen nugs shots on the internet never seen it in person was lucky enough to get a few packs of seeds have 7 females planted outside full term. So ill report back to you in the fall.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 2, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> Vanilla Gorilla 5 foot tall 3 feet wide.


Looks nice! I almost bought a pack but i went with the Wonka Bars instead..would of grabbed both if they were $100 a pack or less but GLG has the Vanilla Gorilla for $150 a pack


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Jun 2, 2019)

I just could not stop to see what was on the next page until i came to the end of the post.

128 pages of straight bud porn! Just could not stop

Running Rugburn OG (Rare Dankness) and Double banana sherbet (The Plug) right now and got Cookie ox (Also RD) in veg and More Cowbell (Bodhi) in the mail. But... I will most def. pull the trigger on some Exotic gear. Seems like you guys found winners in almost every pack of seeds and for almost any cross that came on the market. Man! What to start with!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 2, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Looks nice! I almost bought a pack but i went with the Wonka Bars instead..would of grabbed both if they were $100 a pack or less but GLG has the Vanilla Gorilla for $150 a pack


Yeah the 150 a pack thing put me off. I just cant see spending that much for beans.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 3, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Yeah the 150 a pack thing put me off. I just cant see spending that much for beans.


Man elite613genetics had strawberry and cream for 500canaDian a pack..thats fucking wrecked.

Exotic told me they sold out at the cup. .so i assumed they were f2s or seeds that didn't make the first cut..so..yea.overpriced.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 4, 2019)

I will say tho that the triple chocolate chip has fire. Everyone who is in the loop cant get enough of the 2 phenos we hunted out of a 10 pack. The cookies n cream cut we have is str8 heat as is cream d mint. 4 keepers outta 3 packs. My buddy has a ceasar that he calls rampage that is heat too. 


We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Man elite613genetics had strawberry and cream for 500canaDian a pack..thats fucking wrecked.
> 
> Exotic told me they sold out at the cup. .so i assumed they were f2s or seeds that didn't make the first cut..so..yea.overpriced.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 4, 2019)

Who’s grown the Wonka Bars??


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 4, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Who’s grown the Wonka Bars?? View attachment 4345178


There is a guy on instgram i think does @clearly_grown.


----------



## soonerschwab (Jun 5, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> Anyone ever grow out The Guice?


Not yet. I have some in the waiting. Supposed to be a good sativa. We'll see


----------



## el_patron (Jun 5, 2019)

Who’s grown *Shaved Monkey* (Gorila Glue #4 x Tina) or *Gjallahorn* (White fire 43 x Tina) ?


----------



## bmx_carpenter (Jun 7, 2019)

I’ve been reading this thread for days. Yesterday I put some seeds in paper towels. Three of Exotic’s strain “Shrieker” are in there. I got them for free from a friend for giving him some nugs when he was out. What goes around comes around


----------



## bmx_carpenter (Jun 7, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Cream d mint and chocoltina. View attachment 4338332 View attachment 4338334I think this cream d mint is going to make the cut not sure bout this chocltina but she still has like 3 weeks to impress me.


This is impressive! I have hope for my shrieker. Ever heard anything of that one?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 7, 2019)

No but all my keepers have triple og crossed in or cookies n cream. I think my trlogy has the cube in the cross it is heat.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 8, 2019)

Double stuff’d around 4-5 weeks. Haven’t run her in a while and I miss her! Can’t wait to smoke her again!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 8, 2019)

(Tub a love) triple choc chip, this girl finished about a week after this photo and gave me my best yield yet at 2.3 oz. I never get a good yielder that the potency slacks off but this is got everything lil purp good resin/smell and has a knock out high.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 9, 2019)

A1 yola my buddy gave in week 4 frosty and smells amazing. More updates coming.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 10, 2019)

tcc (tubalove) dry and bout to go in the bong. Kill'd it this run.


----------



## bmx_carpenter (Jun 10, 2019)

Dang! That A1 looks meaty! Those are some nice looking plants


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 10, 2019)

bmx_carpenter said:


> Dang! That A1 looks meaty! Those are some nice looking plants


Yeah she is stinkin up the place too...


----------



## bmx_carpenter (Jun 11, 2019)

I have started a journal and the shrieker seeds are in there. https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/bmx_carpenter.984509/


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 11, 2019)

Cream d mint chop day this girl is super potent. Str8 Gas. Trilogy after wet trim. I have high hopes for this one.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 11, 2019)

My buddies ceasar on chop day.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 12, 2019)

Stupid question probably. I got tired of the hempy bucket and started using this real fine perlite that is super cheap. My yeilds have gone up and nutrient problems are gone too. I mean i water like ever 4th day in veg and every other day in flower, late flower everyday just like in hempy. This perlite is so cheap like 18.00 a bag for 4 cf and im using jacks 321 at 700 ppm straight through except small clones get half that. I cant find anyone else doing it like this. Any suggestions where to look?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 13, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Stupid question probably. I got tired of the hempy bucket and started using this real fine perlite that is super cheap. My yeilds have gone up and nutrient problems are gone too. I mean i water like ever 4th day in veg and every other day in flower, late flower everyday just like in hempy. This perlite is so cheap like 18.00 a bag for 4 cf and im using jacks 321 at 700 ppm straight through except small clones get half that. I cant find anyone else doing it like this. Any suggestions where to look?


Sounds the same as the way most people grow in coco. I mix my 321 concentrate, veg gets 1/4 strength, flower half strength. Haven’t checked PPM’s in yrs since I settled on my formula. I just have to water every day, but that has to do with pot size as well. Not sure if your question was perlite specific or method specific....I think we use the same basic method.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 13, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Sounds the same as the way most people grow in coco. I mix my 321 concentrate, veg gets 1/4 strength, flower half strength. Haven’t checked PPM’s in yrs since I settled on my formula. I just have to water every day, but that has to do with pot size as well. Not sure if your question was perlite specific or method specific....I think we use the same basic method.


It was more the fine perlte specific. I couldnt find anyone doing it this way and the insane growth and production are kinda unreal. 
Do you mean by half strength you use 1.5 base and 1 calnit and .5 mag. to a gallon straight thru flower?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 13, 2019)

For anyone that missed out on the Chocolate Covered Strawberries back in the day, I will be releasing s1's in the near future. I also will be doin an f3 select. And this particular f2 lady does smell like chocolate and strawberries....it's crazy!!!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 13, 2019)

Trilogy test bud needs a good cure but want to see what I got.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 13, 2019)

Chocolatina all the other phenos sucked found this one gem tho. Smells like cranberrys my wife says. To me it just smokes awesome.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 14, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> It was more the fine perlte specific. I couldnt find anyone doing it this way and the insane growth and production are kinda unreal.
> Do you mean by half strength you use 1.5 base and 1 calnit and .5 mag. to a gallon straight thru flower?


No, I follow the 321 formula. I make it slightly concentrated in 5 gallon buckets. I basically weigh out enough for 5 gallons, but only use 4 gallons of water. Add some silica, a little pinch of humic acid, and sometimes another additive if I’m experimenting. Half gallon of this concentrate to half gallon of fresh water in flower, and 1/4 gallon to 3/4 gallon fresh water in veg. 3 5 gallon buckets last me about 3 days.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 14, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> No, I follow the 321 formula. I make it slightly concentrated in 5 gallon buckets. I basically weigh out enough for 5 gallons, but only use 4 gallons of water. Add some silica, a little pinch of humic acid, and sometimes another additive if I’m experimenting. Half gallon of this concentrate to half gallon of fresh water in flower, and 1/4 gallon to 3/4 gallon fresh water in veg. 3 5 gallon buckets last me about 3 days.


Ok i will mix it up like you did and see if im close. Thanks for the help.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 22, 2019)

Doublestuff’d Almost done


----------



## getogrow (Jun 22, 2019)

i dont say this often at all but that last one looks tastey as fuck. so is this seed bank doing ok ?


----------



## beneficialife11 (Jun 24, 2019)

Vanilla Gorilla


----------



## beneficialife11 (Jun 24, 2019)

Strawberries&Cream
Cant wait for the fall time!!!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 24, 2019)

A1 Yola tart and potent. Smells and taste like cherries.


----------



## hantastic1 (Jul 10, 2019)

one of my buddies claim to have a strawberries and cream that resulted in 32% thc.
it seems believeable. that shit is straight up flame..
i can see why all the strawberries n cream are sold out...


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 17, 2019)

My trip choc chip this and my mimosa get asked about the most. Trip choc chip smells like fresh ground coffee and carmel thats why its called the Starbuck cut.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 17, 2019)

cream d mint strongest smoke i got will make you feel uncomfortably high if you take 1 too many.
Also makes great dry sift.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 17, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Doublestuff’d Almost done
> View attachment 4353796 View attachment 4353797 View attachment 4353798


Did you ever finish these up?


----------



## Terpinator (Jul 18, 2019)

Anyone run this? Results please? Thanks.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 18, 2019)

Trilogy after a 1 month cure.


----------



## Grower899 (Jul 18, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Trilogy after a 1 month cure. View attachment 4367089


How does this one smoke? I've actually got a pack. The pics you throw up would send me on a shopping spree if I was still buying seed. As usual this one looks stellar, nice work.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 19, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Did you ever finish these up?


Yep, waiting to be trimmed.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 19, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> How does this one smoke? I've actually got a pack. The pics you throw up would send me on a shopping spree if I was still buying seed. As usual this one looks stellar, nice work.


Great plant easy to grow smells like roadkill in a good way. High is like a kick to the head leaves me dazed out for a couple hours.
Got these on the cheap for like 80 a pack.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 19, 2019)

Terpinator said:


> Anyone run this? Results please? Thanks.


I dont think anyone here has but on instagram @bcbudgal runs them and cookies n cream. Looks like heat.


----------



## Terpinator (Jul 20, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> I dont think anyone here has but on instagram @bcbudgal runs them and cookies n cream. Looks like heat.


Thank you


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 20, 2019)

A1 yolo everyone is really liking this one alot.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 21, 2019)

Cream d mint completely frosted out let this one go 70 days and she went red, purple, blue-green.This one is personal smoke for sure. I will post some pics of dry in a few weeks.


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Jul 31, 2019)

Those nugs are totally ridicules!!! Never seen anything even close to that here i Europe. Creds to Exotic Genetix for providing top self genetics, but even more cred to the grower! I`m stoked!!!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks I only bought them when on sale like 80 or under. Every pack has a couple winners which is saying alot. We only keep em if they are top shelf and unique.


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Jul 31, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Thanks I only bought them when on sale like 80 or under. Every pack has a couple winners which is saying alot. We only keep em if they are top shelf and unique.


Hopefully so there is for me as well

About to pull the trigger and feels like I almost have managed to decide what to choose:

Chocolate Nightmare (Triple Chocolate Chip * Tina)

and Guicy Bange (GG4*Orange Valley OG)*Mint Chocolate Chip

Hopefully I find some fire in those two packs

MAN! Its hard to select strain!!!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 31, 2019)

Growbi wan kenobi said:


> Hopefully so there is for me as well
> 
> About to pull the trigger and feels like I almost have managed to decide what to choose:
> 
> ...


My ceasars are fire A1 yolo , trilogy, tripple choc. chip. Cream d mint and cookies n cream all are str8 heat. Anything with triple og in it seems a safe bet.


----------



## zlatan78 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hello all (sorry for the bad english i,m french) 

does anyone know of anybody running Thuglife? ( Extreme Og x Triple OG) or Miami Heat ( Miami haze x Triple OG) 

Thx a lot 

Peace


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Aug 2, 2019)

zlatan78 said:


> Hello all (sorry for the bad english i,m french)
> 
> does anyone know of anybody running Thuglife? ( Extreme Og x Triple OG) or Miami Heat ( Miami haze x Triple OG)
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as bad English as long as people understand. Not native speaker myself either as I live in the mountains somewhere in the former Yugoslavia

BIANCAADA6 seems to know this stuff very good judging by the nug shots and says pretty much that the Triple OG does magic to most stuff its crossed with. I have read a grow report of Hazlenut Cream, which is Miami Haze * Cookies & Cream and it came out dank as hell, but went for over 80 days. Dont know if that is shorter when crossed with Triple OG, but im pretty sure you wont go wrong with those strains


----------



## pthobson (Aug 2, 2019)

zlatan78 said:


> Hello all (sorry for the bad english i,m french)
> 
> does anyone know of anybody running Thuglife? ( Extreme Og x Triple OG) or Miami Heat ( Miami haze x Triple OG)
> 
> ...


That Miami heat sounds very intriguing


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Aug 4, 2019)

alwayslearning777 said:


> Question for anyone running or who has run any exotic genetix:
> 
> Have you had an issue with herms?
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm brand new to exotics genetics and am strictly an outdoor grower. I opened up a little new ground late this season to give them a go..One of the strains I have is the paradise circus. Malibu Marsha and Vanilla Gorilla round out the garden. I have exactly two of each, so I'll let you know if I see any hermie action over here. I'm also brand new to this forum and am just now reading about some of the issues the indoor growers are having regarding hermies. On another note, these genetics are kicking the shit out of everything I put in the ground a month earlier.


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Aug 6, 2019)

Hey everyone! I love this thread. I'm strictly a small seasonal outdoor grower. For the first time in a few years I started looking around at some different genetics and landed on these beans and opened up a little ground to give them a go. I choose Malibu Marsha, Paradise Circus, Vanilla Gorilla and Concord Cream. I popped 20 beans and ended up with 10 females. (1) Concord cream (2) Vanilla Gorilla (5) Malibu Marsha...yep, 5 of 5 with the Marsha.. and (2) Paradise Circus This whole idea was late and I wasn't even popping these beans until early June, but I was stoked to be running something new. In the background of the tray picture, you can see the plants already in the ground for the season. They went into the ground on July 4th and were approximately 3-5" tall, but healthy. They've done nothing but blow up since that day. My only regret is they're not in every hole I've got this season. They've been less finicky to grow, they love this climate and even seem to thrive on these days of intense heat. 111 degrees Sunday before last and they were loving it. Then I had a catastrophe, our pool was overflowed and ran through a portion of the garden, a pool that I had just shocked with chlorine and killed the plants almost instantly..see the pic.  I lost my only Concord Cream and 3 Marsha's. I was fucking heartsick. Fast forward to today, the garden has recovered and so have I lol. These genetics are explosive growers, I have no doubts that the paradise circus and the vanilla gorilla will fill and grow over the top of those cages. I can't wait to put these in the ground at 3' tall next season. The Concord Cream was my favorite plant in the exotics garden at the time I killed it, that plant was just beautiful and hearty, not to mention just a beautiful, deep shade of green no other plant in the garden had...another reason I was just sick. I'm hoping someone here that's grown out these strains and in particular the Concord Cream, will read this and have some info. I'll be able to see, smell, and smoke the others, but I won't know anything about the CC this season, so any input would be greatly appreciated. I threw in a picture a couple of weeks after the flood...and also a pic of the CC before. On a side note, I wrote to Exotic a couple of weeks ago, asking about the CC, and what I might expect had I been able to grow it out. They sent me a return email and today I received a fresh pack of the CC and they threw in a pack of lipsmacker to boot! The only thing I'd asked for was information and they sent me (2) packs, sweet sauce!


----------



## Aheadatime (Aug 10, 2019)

Here's a shot of my keeper pheno of black mamba over a year ago.



I kept that pheno running for a while, and then a bout of weird luck hit. I had a Caesar pheno go herm on me (an exotix strain also, monster yields, potential for great commercial phenos) and pollinate my main flower room. Had a few mamba clones in the room at the time that got hit with the Caesar pollen, and meanwhile the mother died out in veg due to a stupid mistake on my part. So I popped some of the seeds and ran them. Many hermed, but a few were stable. 

Nicknamed the new strain 'Black Snow'. Here's a picture of one of Black Snow girls that hermied too persistently to keep. She had the a very strong smell of floral/sweet/hazelnut, and very dense buds with a jet black look to her. The whole experience made me want to try breeding, but I have a plant count in my state that I adhere strictly to. Sucks that this hobby of ours is so hard to navigate through with the law and everything.


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Aug 10, 2019)

Frost on frost on frost!

Sir, that is beyond top shelf!


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Aug 11, 2019)

Malibu Marsha said:


> Hey everyone! I love this thread. I'm strictly a small seasonal outdoor grower. For the first time in a few years I started looking around at some different genetics and landed on these beans and opened up a little ground to give them a go. I choose Malibu Marsha, Paradise Circus, Vanilla Gorilla and Concord Cream. I popped 20 beans and ended up with 10 females.View attachment 4375421 (1) Concord cream (2) Vanilla Gorilla (5) Malibu Marsha...yep, 5 of 5 with the Marsha.. and (2) Paradise Circus This whole idea was late and I wasn't even popping these beans until early June, but I was stoked to be running something new. In the background of the tray picture, you can see the plants already in the ground for the season. They went into the ground on July 4th and were approximately 3-5" tall, but healthy. They've done nothing but blow up since that day. My only regret is they're not in every hole I've got this season. They've been less finicky to grow, they love this climate and even seem to thrive on these days of intense heat. 111 degrees Sunday before last and they were loving it. Then I had a catastrophe, our pool was overflowed and ran through a portion of the garden, a pool that I had just shocked with chlorine and killed the plants almost instantly..see the pic. View attachment 4375420 I lost my only Concord Cream and 3 Marsha's. I was fucking heartsick. Fast forward to today, the garden has recovered and so have I lol. These genetics are explosive growers, I have no doubts that the paradise circusView attachment 4375424 and the vanilla gorilla will fill and grow over the top of those cages.View attachment 4375423 I can't wait to put these in the ground at 3' tall next season. The Concord Cream was my favorite plant in the exotics garden at the time I killed it, that plant was just beautiful and hearty, not to mention just a beautiful, deep shade of green no other plant in the garden had...another reason I was just sick.View attachment 4375426 I'm hoping someone here that's grown out these strains and in particular the Concord Cream, will read this and have some info. I'll be able to see, smell, and smoke the others, but I won't know anything about the CC this season, so any input would be greatly appreciated. I threw in a picture a couple of weeks after the flood...and also a pic of the CC before. On a side note, I wrote to Exotic a couple of weeks ago, asking about the CC, and what I might expect had I been able to grow it out. They sent me a return email and today I received a fresh pack of the CC and they threw in a pack of lipsmacker to boot! The only thing I'd asked for was information and they sent me (2) packs, sweet sauce!


Im considering ordering some more Exotics stuff. Ended up with Burning Man and Chocolate Nightmare in my first order. Now im up for a Cookies and Cream cross and both Concord Cream and Vanilla Gorilla are along with Triple Stuffed the three hottest candidates right now. How did the Concord and Vanilla Gorilla grow? Im usually growing rather large plants (max 4 in a 5*5 tent) and often with a screen, so I prefer something with a little bit of stretch and some size.


----------



## Widdz81 (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi I've just found this thread I used to grow and have had a brake for a good few years but recent germinate 3 chocolate night mare and 8 driz nippers anyone have any experience on these strains and any special phenol types or knowledge on these strains as can't find anything online


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Aug 11, 2019)

Widdz81 said:


> Hi I've just found this thread I used to grow and have had a brake for a good few years but recent germinate 3 chocolate night mare and 8 driz nippers anyone have any experience on these strains and any special phenol types or knowledge on these strains as can't find anything online


I recently ordered a pack of Chocolate Nightmare so you are a little ahead of me


----------



## Widdz81 (Aug 11, 2019)

I got 3 chocolate nightmares and 11 driz nippers but just started 8 I'm looking to find a couple of keepers fingers crossed to mother up


----------



## Widdz81 (Aug 12, 2019)

3 chocolate nightmare at the back and 8 Driz Nippers at the front only under a propergation light should be moving shortly to hydrosytem to be vegged cloned and sexed keep all cuts and select which is best to keep


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Aug 14, 2019)

Widdz81 said:


> 3 chocolate nightmare at the back and 8 Driz Nippers at the front only under a propergation light should be moving shortly to hydrosytem to be vegged cloned and sexed keep all cuts and select which is best to keep


Beautiful little plants!

Looking forward to follow those. Hope you post some pics occasionally 

Mike @exotic genetix is costing me top dollars these days. I am 400% over my budget for seeds the next 12 months after I went bazongas and ordered Berry Bubba, Lip Smacker and Mikes Strawberry Lemonade...


----------



## Widdz81 (Aug 15, 2019)

U in the uk ? Or across the pond


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 4367953 Cream d mint completely frosted out let this one go 70 days and she went red, purple, blue-green.This one is personal smoke for sure. I will post some pics of dry in a few weeks.


Ho
Lee
Schitt

Nice work. Bravo.


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Aug 15, 2019)

Widdz81 said:


> U in the uk ? Or across the pond


Me?

In former Yugoslavia, actually. The wife is from here and I work independently as an consultant so we moved here a few years ago. Originally for Scandinavia, way back in time


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Aug 17, 2019)

Close up of trip choco chip.


----------



## arcalion (Aug 20, 2019)

Anyone got pictures of the Vanilla Gorilla In flower? Was looking to get into hunting for a beauty strain of that


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Aug 20, 2019)

I've got 2 in the garden this year. I put in them in the ground on the 4th of July, One is about 5 feet tall right now, and just went into flower this week. The other is a squatty little mutant that's no more than 2 feet tall. They don't even look related. I think the big one has some potential and I've got a cut just in case. I'll post some pics as they swell up a bit.


----------



## arcalion (Aug 20, 2019)

Malibu Marsha said:


> I've got 2 in the garden this year. I put in them in the ground on the 4th of July, One is about 5 feet tall right now, and just went into flower this week. The other is a squatty little mutant that's no more than 2 feet tall. They don't even look related. I think the big one has some potential and I've got a cut just in case. I'll post some pics as they swell up a bit.


Damn lmao you planted them same time? Sounds extremely drastic


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Aug 20, 2019)

arcalion said:


> Damn lmao you planted them same time? Sounds extremely drastic


Yep, broke the seeds at the same time, everything the same. The only reason I haven't pulled the little mutant is because it's too late in the season to put something else in that hole, and I'm out of back ups. Then again, it may just be straight fire..It'll be awhile before I know though. I've got Paradise Circus, Malibu Marsha, and Vanilla Gorilla..5 total in a small experimental garden. The Paradise Circus was the first to go into flower and that was just last week. Vanilla Gorilla throwing pistils and Marsha looks like she's still in veg. All healthy, solid plants. I didn't put them in the ground until July 4th, and they were all only between 3-5 inches tall then. Paradise circus and vanilla gorilla have both exceeded the height of their cages (5 feet) and will probably finish well over 6, maybe 7 feet tall. But none of them will be ready before the end of October. On the other hand I've got some fruit loops and a lemon ghost og garden that's not experimental and went in first week of June, they're all at least 3-4 weeks into flower now, with a few looking like they may finish around Sept 21st or so. I've been looking for solid strains that will give me 3 distinct outdoor harvests. Checking out some Snow High gear for next year, looking at some of his longer running sativa's for that late December harvest.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 23, 2019)

Have any of you grown or smoked Its It?

Been trying to find info on the strain but it’s tough finding anything when a strain has such a simple name


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 26, 2019)

Is cookies and cream worth the price y'all? Any pics or reports


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Aug 27, 2019)

Nothing worth sharing yet, unless you're into 1st, 2nd week flower pics lol. I've gotta be honest, I'm growing out some strains in my main garden, Lemon Ghost OG, an OG/Purple Urkle x and Daddy's Girl from Ryder Genetics. The Daddy's Girl or Early Girl, is about 3-4 weeks from finishing, stacking up, stinking up the place, same with the lemon ghost. The OG/Urkle cross is smaller, and a little further behind as expected, but still more than 3 weeks ahead of any of my exotics strains. This is my third year growing out her gear, and it just performs. The exotics are fierce growers though. They were 3-5 inches tall on July 4th and are well over 6ft. They've been a breeze to grow out, this Lemon Ghost takes some care and support, more so with one pheno than the other, (both pheno's are keepers) but the flowers are stacking up perfectly, frosty AF and the terpene profile is just true to it's name, she wreaks, I'm already at stage 4 paranoia level and I've got at least 3-4 weeks to chop. I'll post some pics of the exotics when they fill out some.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 27, 2019)

oilfield bud said:


> Is cookies and cream worth the price y'all? Any pics or reports


Never smoked C&C before,only crosses

Personally I wouldn’t pay $200 for a pack of anything unless i smoked it before

If you’re gonna get Exotic strains get them from gloseedbank.They sell them cheaper than other banks but they don’t have C&C right now

They do have some of the C&C crosses for $85 and $90

They also have Strawberries & Cream crosses for $98 and strains from the Tina and Mint Chocolate Chip drops for $60

https://gandlapparel.com/product-category/g/exotic-genetix/


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 27, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Never smoked C&C before,only crosses
> 
> Personally I wouldn’t pay $200 for a pack of anything unless i smoked it before
> 
> ...


Do not use GLO. Guy is a complete fuckin thief and will steal cash. Very well recorded by many people here. Guy stole 1200$ from me as well.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 27, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Do not use GLO. Guy is a complete fuckin thief and will steal cash. Very well recorded by many people here. Guy stole 1200$ from me as well.


Sorry to hear that

I’ve placed 4 different orders in the past couple weeks and got them all plus freebies in 3 or 4 days

I used a credit card each time though

Cant rip someone off when they use a credit card since you can easily just call your CC company and get them to cancel the transaction


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 27, 2019)

Yeah he goes for cash and out of state.


----------



## arcalion (Aug 27, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Sorry to hear that
> 
> I’ve placed 4 different orders in the past couple weeks and got them all plus freebies in 3 or 4 days
> 
> ...


Still not a risk people should be taking after accusations like that


----------



## hantastic1 (Aug 28, 2019)

oilfield bud said:


> Is cookies and cream worth the price y'all? Any pics or reports


fuck yea,,, one of my best looking, smoking, and smelling plants..


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 28, 2019)

arcalion said:


> Still not a risk people should be taking after accusations like that


He threatened to rat me out, it is what he does to people worth ripping off. None of info was connected to me but would have been a shitty misdemeanor for others if anyone did actually look into it.


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 28, 2019)

Damn that sucks.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Aug 29, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> Strawberries&Cream
> Cant wait for the fall time!!!


Those are nice.. Any Photo updates?


----------



## casperd (Sep 4, 2019)

anyone grown the blue steel ?


----------



## arcalion (Sep 10, 2019)

Anyone got any cool updates and pics they wanna share haha


----------



## Terpinator (Sep 10, 2019)

arcalion said:


> Anyone got any cool updates and pics they wanna share haha


Crunch berries just cracked!


----------



## beneficialife11 (Sep 11, 2019)

Vanilla Gorilla


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 11, 2019)

Another Strawberries & Cream drop is coming on the 23rd

Hopefully some of the crosses I’ve been seeing on Instagram is in it

Wowzers (Runtz x S&C)
Luxuriotti (Biscotti x S&C)
Fantasy Melon (Watermelon Zkittlez x S&C)
Shock Wave (Falcon 9 x S&C)
Mystic Magic (Magic Bullet CBD x S&C)

Probably gonna get 2 of these,don’t know which 2 yet


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 11, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Another Strawberries & Cream drop is coming on the 23rd
> 
> Hopefully some of the crosses I’ve been seeing on Instagram is in it
> 
> ...


that's a hard one to pick!! i'm probably gonna get 2 of something as well. wowzers and fantasy melon maybe.
i'm running a pack of rainbow chip and moose knuckle jockey at the moment. EG is always fire!!!


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 12, 2019)

sourchunks said:


> that's a hard one to pick!! i'm probably gonna get 2 of something as well. wowzers and fantasy melon maybe.
> i'm running a pack of rainbow chip and moose knuckle jockey at the moment. EG is always fire!!!


Exotic posted about the new drop on instagram today and surprisingly Fantasy Melon wasn’t listed

All the others I named are gonna be in the drop along with Irish Cannonball (Cream D’Mint x S&C) and Team Cream (C&C x S&C)

freebie is Chemberrly (GMO x S&C)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B2U9mZYHi1-/?igshid=ow7uzgretpoo


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 12, 2019)

Ask Mike about Fantasy Melon and he said its gone 

I guess he only gave that one out at the cups


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 13, 2019)

so where exactly does "the drop" happen haha. All the seed banks that carry EG gear? Im going for 2 packs of wowzers i think


----------



## Bigbeast (Sep 14, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> Vanilla GorillaView attachment 4392913 View attachment 4392915 View attachment 4392915


What latitude are you at ?


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Sep 19, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> Vanilla GorillaView attachment 4392913 View attachment 4392915 View attachment 4392915


My God bro, beautiful plant! The Vanilla Gorilla really has some vigor! I've got one here that was an after thought and planted at 3" tall on July 4th, and it's over the top of the cages...actually all the the EG gear have all grown over their cages. There really is something to the "f1 vigor" science, and your plant is a great example, firing on all cylinders there. Congrats. My gorilla is about the same stage of flower, meanwhile, these ryder genetics are either hanging in the drying shed or finishing up in the next week or so. The OG/ Urkle cross is just about done, and to date, has the most amazing terpene profile I've ever put my fingers on. I can't wait for these to come down. 2 of the 3 Daddy's Girl I got from her are already hanging in the shed, they came down on day 60, Sept 17th. The bud pic is her Lemon Ghost, the pic was taken Sept 8th..Everything in this garden, except the Exotics, will be down and hung, some trimmed, end of September. Unreal season, I don't have one friend that gardens around here that's within a month of chop. The other pic is her OG/Urkle cross taken two weeks ago, currently at day 63 and finishing up any day.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Sep 20, 2019)

Bigbeast said:


> What latitude are you at ?


Northern Cali, Humboldt county.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Sep 20, 2019)

Malibu Marsha said:


> My God bro, beautiful plant! The Vanilla Gorilla really has some vigor! I've got one here that was an after thought and planted at 3" tall on July 4th, and it's over the top of the cages...actually all the the EG gear have all grown over their cages. There really is something to the "f1 vigor" science, and your plant is a great example, firing on all cylinders there. Congrats. My gorilla is about the same stage of flower, meanwhile, these ryder genetics are either hanging in the drying shed or finishing up in the next week or so. The OG/ Urkle cross is just about done, and to date, has the most amazing terpene profile I've ever put my fingers on. I can't wait for these to come down. 2 of the 3 Daddy's Girl I got from her are already hanging in the shed, they came down on day 60, Sept 17th. The bud pic is her Lemon Ghost, the pic was taken Sept 8th..Everything in this garden, except the Exotics, will be down and hung, some trimmed, end of September. Unreal season, I don't have one friend that gardens around here that's within a month of chop. The other pic is her OG/Urkle cross taken two weeks ago, currently at day 63 and finishing up any day.View attachment 4396850 View attachment 4396849


Thanks bro, looking good over there!!! Those nugs are huge and plants are healthy awesome job? You using amendments in your potting soil? I do a modified version of tom hills super soil for my full terms tons of granulated bone meal and chicken shit. Out of the 5 Strawberries&Cream I planted 3 of them are more indica dom stocky with huge giant buds. The other 2 sativa leaning very stretchy smaller skinnier buds that look like they will take longer. Heres a pic of the Strawberries&Cream from a few weeks ago.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Sep 20, 2019)

Also I found this cut of Gelato that finished quick gets insanely chunky and is super frosty smells like ice cream or gelato. I am getting more cuts of it from my buddy to mom out for next year going to run it in dep in my 25x60 foot hoop house.
Gelato


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Sep 21, 2019)

Nice garden bro, love the size of those plants. Last time I grew out plants that size was 5 years ago and it was blue dream, lol, but if you look at my terrain, I learned pretty fast that ladders, side hills and boulders don't mix well. I'm almost 60 years old, so ladders and I just don't mix well anymore anyway lol, but I'm envious AF. I'll take a few pics of the EG girls this morning when the sun comes up. The paradise circus is really a beautiful flower, frosty AF and beautiful purple hues, but won't be much of a yielder. I've got two Malibu Marsha's, they look super similar from 10 feet away, but one has purple flowers the other doesn't, sitting side by side, both beautiful buds. I'll take some pics of the Ryder's too, the OG/Urkle is coming into it's fall colors and looking pretty close to finished now.


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Sep 21, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> Also I found this cut of Gelato that finished quick gets insanely chunky and is super frosty smells like ice cream or gelato. I am getting more cuts of it from my buddy to mom out for next year going to run it in dep in my 25x60 foot hoop house.
> GelatoView attachment 4397371


Yes, I definitely use amendments, my holes weren't really big enough and I got a late start this season. This entire garden is from seed and I should have been out in May, but wasn't until mid June. This was the first season I went completely in ground, got rid of the bags..building soil is where it's at for sure, and will be my focus this off season.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Sep 21, 2019)

Malibu Marsha said:


> Yes, I definitely use amendments, my holes weren't really big enough and I got a late start this season. This entire garden is from seed and I should have been out in May, but wasn't until mid June. This was the first season I went completely in ground, got rid of the bags..building soil is where it's at for sure, and will be my focus this off season.


 Yeah I hear you man, its been a pain to keep these girls trellised. Next year Im going to do things a little differently. Going to be in southern Oregon @ a new location. Those are still fantastic for getting a late start in mid June. Usually I like to plant full terms by June 1st. I have never grown in the ground but it seems legit probably save alot of water and the root zone is more insulated I would think. I love boxes though, smart pots are what I actually call idiot pots cause they waste so much water. What does the Malibu marsha smell like? Also I forgot I should mention that I crossed the Strawberries&Cream with the strain Mimosa this year. Going to pheno hunt it try to find some keepers and stabilize the genetic. Hopefully I can find some gold to share with the community. I'm going to call it "Strawberry Mimosa"


----------



## beneficialife11 (Sep 22, 2019)

Strawberries&Cream


----------



## beneficialife11 (Sep 22, 2019)

Vanilla Gorilla,
Deff our fattest/bushiest plant was topped a ton, but has alot of smaller dense buds like balls. Kinda remind me of cookies/OG. I have faith she is gonna be a good yielded though, here she is getting purple hues to her.


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Sep 22, 2019)

I've got a miniature version of that plant, same purples, same buds, only about 10ft shorter lol..This first picture is paradise circus, this was a lanky, fast growing plant. It never really looked like much, and was a finicky plant to grow in our extreme summer heat, she didn't like it 105 at all. But here she is now, again, doesn't really look like much in the first picture, but the flowers look pretty sweet. I'm having a hard time putting my finger on the nose, as of now, it really doesn't have much odor. 
Malibu Marsha, again, not much on nose, but an interesting plant for sure. No telling what the next few weeks will bring, but this one sure is getting purple.
 


Vanilla Gorilla, this one doesn't have much of a nose either yet, but is doing well. Both the vanilla gorilla and the marsha were easy to grow,  

Here's a few pics of this Ryder Genetics  
OG/Urkle cross, wanna talk nose? OMG bro, these are some of the stinkiest, most greasy flowers I've ever cultivated Good luck with that Strawberry cross, sounds delicious. Southern Oregon huh? My wife and I are headed up later this year to look at properties. California can't figure out what the fuck it wants to do, and I don't even want to get into the politics, but Oregon may be our next destination as well.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Sep 22, 2019)

Malibu Marsha said:


> I've got a miniature version of that plant, same purples, same buds, only about 10ft shorter lol..This first picture is paradise circus, this was a lanky, fast growing plant. It never really looked like much, and was a finicky plant to grow in our extreme summer heat, she didn't like it 105 at all. But here she is now, again, doesn't really look like much in the first picture, but the flowers look pretty sweet. I'm having a hard time putting my finger on the nose, as of now, it really doesn't have much odor.View attachment 4398123 View attachment 4398124
> Malibu Marsha, again, not much on nose, but an interesting plant for sure. No telling what the next few weeks will bring, but this one sure is getting purple.
> View attachment 4398125
> View attachment 4398126
> ...


We moved up to Oregon this year because we got an abatement notice in Humboldt had to take our whole garden down. Our whole garden cept we got to keep 6 plants, and those are that plants Im posting pics off all EG. Anyways we are super small mom n pop growers and it seems that California only really favours the large corporate growers. Oregon is fantastic we got here in July and replanted. We are in Josephine county right outside grants pass. The climate is awesome and there's absolutely no enforcement here especially if your small time and are mainly homesteading with a reasonable size garden. We know people in Humboldt that got abatement notices for having 9 plants!!! We even heard of one case where a guy got one for growing vegetables in smart pots! Oregon rocks man I highly suggest it cost of living is cheaper. No sales tax, cheap gas, people are nicer. I would suggest Jackson county or Josephine. Anyways good luck to ya!!! Girls look great!!!


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Sep 22, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> We moved up to Oregon this year because we got an abatement notice in Humboldt had to take our whole garden down. Our whole garden cept we got to keep 6 plants, and those are that plants Im posting pics off all EG. Anyways we are super small mom n pop growers and it seems that California only really favours the large corporate growers. Oregon is fantastic we got here in July and replanted. We are in Josephine county right outside grants pass. The climate is awesome and there's absolutely no enforcement here especially if your small time and are mainly homesteading with a reasonable size garden. We know people in Humboldt that got abatement notices for having 9 plants!!! We even heard of one case where a guy got one for growing vegetables in smart pots! Oregon rocks man I highly suggest it cost of living is cheaper. No sales tax, cheap gas, people are nicer. I would suggest Jackson county or Josephine. Anyways good luck to ya!!! Girls look great!!!


I just finished a long day of trimming here, thanks for the info on Oregon. We're mom and pop too, in our mid 50's, I'm recently retired and my wife is a nurse I've never had more than 20 on our 2 acre spot. I'm just not liking the vibe at all here anymore. The prisons are dumping hard core felons, while the people that started this whole thing get abatement notices, it's fucked up. We should chat sometime, I'd love to talk more about the area. We've been ready to go for a few years, parents in their 80's, kids and grandkids have kept us here, but I honestly think I'll be scooping up my beans and heading out of CA..


----------



## Mullalulla (Sep 23, 2019)

Malibu Marsha said:


> The prisons are dumping hard core felons


What are you talking about ? 

Dont let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Sep 23, 2019)

Mullalulla said:


> What are you talking about ?
> 
> Dont let the door hit you on the way out.


I shouldn't have said felons, was a bad choice of words. What I meant was murderers. And I won't
. https://ktla.com/2019/09/13/gov-gavin-newsom-commutes-sentences-for-21-inmates/


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Sep 23, 2019)

Malibu Marsha said:


> I shouldn't have said felons, was a bad choice of words. What I meant was murderers. And I won't
> . https://ktla.com/2019/09/13/gov-gavin-newsom-commutes-sentences-for-21-inmates/


_"The commutations do not free the inmates, but make them eligible for parole hearings."
_
FYI, in 2017 Cali approved approx 15% of parole requests._
_
Your fear is outsized to the threat._
_


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Sep 24, 2019)

Any fears I may have, are from experience, and completely justified. Where do you think the homeless addict explosion came from? Montana? Expand your focus, and you'll see more. I would say the threat is all around you, but your bias makes you blind. Is the sewage flowing into the rivers, on our sidewalks and parks fear based as well? Just a figment of my imagination? Fortunately, I remember the 60's, and this ain't it.


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Sep 24, 2019)

Malibu Marsha said:


> Any fears I may have, are from experience, and completely justified. Where do you think the homeless addict explosion came from? Montana? Expand your focus, and you'll see more. I would say the threat is all around you, but your bias makes you blind. Is the sewage flowing into the rivers, on our sidewalks and parks fear based as well? Just a figment of my imagination? Fortunately, I remember the 60's, and this ain't it.


You certainly have valid criticisms but I think you're being reductive and overstating the gravity of the danger(s).

But, that's just, like, my opinion, man, and it don't meant jack.

Much luck in your relocation.


----------



## Mullalulla (Sep 24, 2019)

Malibu Marsha said:


> Any fears I may have, are from experience, and completely justified. Where do you think the homeless addict explosion came from? Montana? Expand your focus, and you'll see more. I would say the threat is all around you, but your bias makes you blind. Is the sewage flowing into the rivers, on our sidewalks and parks fear based as well? Just a figment of my imagination? Fortunately, I remember the 60's, and this ain't it.





Malibu Marsha said:


> Any fears I may have, are from experience, and completely justified. Where do you think the homeless addict explosion came from? Montana? Expand your focus, and you'll see more. I would say the threat is all around you, but your bias makes you blind. Is the sewage flowing into the rivers, on our sidewalks and parks fear based as well? Just a figment of my imagination? Fortunately, I remember the 60's, and this ain't it.


Mid 50's .. so you had to be born in the 60's .. you remember oh so much of those time do you ? I remember the year after my birth like it was YESTERDAY I TELL YOU ! lol the fuck.


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Sep 24, 2019)

Lmao, yeah, I do. But I didn't start smoking weed until much later in life. My memory's solid. I had my first paying job when I was 8 years old, I remember conversations, times, you name it. Moving on and getting back to gear. 

Lemon Ghost OG. Dried for 8 days, and in the jar Sept 22. Never seen anything like it. Sticky greasy flowers. Going to have some great Malibu Marsha pics..Have a crazy purple pheno that's finally starting to fill out.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Sep 24, 2019)

Malibu Marsha said:


> Lmao, yeah, I do. But I didn't start smoking weed until much later in life. My memory's solid. I had my first paying job when I was 8 years old, I remember conversations, times, you name it. Moving on and getting back to gear.
> 
> Lemon Ghost OG. Dried for 8 days, and in the jar Sept 22. Never seen anything like it. Sticky greasy flowers. Going to have some great Malibu Marsha pics..Have a crazy purple pheno that's finally starting to fill out.View attachment 4399264


Is that one from seed?


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Sep 24, 2019)

Yes, all from seed. Two distinct pheno's. One is still up, but this pheo is all finishing up super early.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Sep 24, 2019)

Platinum Girl Scout Cookies.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Sep 24, 2019)

Gelato


Mimosa
 
Wedding Cake
 
Overview of our full term patch in the front yard, 36 plants in 20 gallon pots. These were all planted last minute the first week of July. Im presently surprised @ how big they got. Theres Gelato, Wedding Cake,Mimosa, Birthday Cake, Ice cream cake, Platinum GSC,


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Sep 24, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> Gelato
> View attachment 4399273
> 
> Mimosa
> ...


----------



## beneficialife11 (Sep 24, 2019)

Platinum GSC


----------



## Aheadatime (Sep 25, 2019)

Couple more pics of my freak cross; Caesar (herm) x Black Mamba

Bls1.JPG

Bls2.JPG


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 26, 2019)

running a pack of rainbow chip and moose knuckle jockey at the moment. They just started showing sex. Mooseknuckle already showing very OG traits very stretchy about twice as tall as the rainbow chips. I also have 2 packs of Wowzers on the way and a freebie of "Chemberrly" GMOxStrawberriesncream. I'm hoping to find some bangers!!


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 26, 2019)

promised myself that this would be my last seed purchase for a while. I'm gonna start making my own crosses to work with.


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Oct 4, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> Platinum GSC
> View attachment 4399361


Quick update, the vanilla gorilla has really become a beautiful plant. Super sticky flowers, and without a doubt, smells just like vanilla. Looks like it could finish up in the next week or so. I'll post some pics in the next couple of days. The 2 Malibu Marsha's couldn't be more different. One is just as purple as it gets, with thin flowers, the other is beefy and not a peep of purple anywhere. The paradise circus is looking incredible and has a really unique smell. It also looks like it could finish up in the next week or so.

Paradise Circus 



Malibu Marsha 



Vanilla Gorilla








beneficialife11 said:


> Platinum GSC
> View attachment 4399361


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Oct 9, 2019)

Malibu Marsha said:


> Quick update, the vanilla gorilla has really become a beautiful plant. Super sticky flowers, and without a doubt, smells just like vanilla. Looks like it could finish up in the next week or so. I'll post some pics in the next couple of days. The 2 Malibu Marsha's couldn't be more different. One is just as purple as it gets, with thin flowers, the other is beefy and not a peep of purple anywhere. The paradise circus is looking incredible and has a really unique smell. It also looks like it could finish up in the next week or so.
> 
> Paradise Circus
> View attachment 4403678View attachment 4403679
> ...


The Paradise Circus came down Saturday, will be hanging for a few more days, but couldn't help but take a small bud today that was dried enough to pipe, the stuff is straight up fire, not to mention just beautiful.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 24, 2019)

Grease monkey from the original release.


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 24, 2019)

I've never run any of Exotic's gear and have been on the fence about ordering some S&C f2s, but $200....ouch! Is it worth it, or should I try another cross?


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Oct 24, 2019)

Well I'm sold. The paradise circus is beautiful pot, and that one little plant (remember I didn't put these in the ground until july 4th @ 3" tall), put out almost 18 ozs of straight up fire. I was so impressed with this particular plant during flower that I'll leave it in the ground over the winter and take the spring shoots for next seasons garden. The Malibu Marsha, purple pheno, has been hanging for 8 days and should be ready for trim in the next 2-4 days...I'll post pics, these exotics came through sticky AF, all of them. I just bought 2 packs of the S&C for next season. This was the first season I've grown out their gear, gave them a little space in an experimental garden...they'll be everywhere next year...


----------



## bigbongloads (Oct 24, 2019)

Cookies n cream f2 keeper from a pack ran outdoors


----------



## quiescent (Oct 24, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> I've never run any of Exotic's gear and have been on the fence about ordering some S&C f2s, but $200....ouch! Is it worth it, or should I try another cross?


I'd say it's worth it but you can also spend 60 on a pack and end up just as happy. 

Dunno what other strawberry gear that's available I would suggest in it's place so I guess it depends if you value the possibilities it holds within.


----------



## Serverchris (Oct 25, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> I've never run any of Exotic's gear and have been on the fence about ordering some S&C f2s, but $200....ouch! Is it worth it, or should I try another cross?


I thought they were all sold out, I put off buying them because they were 200 but wish I would have now. Guess I'll try wowzers out.


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Oct 25, 2019)

SHN has them in stock, along with a jungle fruit that I may have to give a go. Speaking of SHN, has anyone ever used ZODAKA as a payment option? I've looked into it some, and can't find any bad news or reviews, but there's something about putting your online banking pin number into their system that just scares the crap outta me.


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 25, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> I thought they were all sold out, I put off buying them because they were 200 but wish I would have now. Guess I'll try wowzers out.


Pulled the trigger on them last night. YOLO! I'm going to do a Strawberry plant death battle (grow off) with these Strawberries & Cream vs. Strawberry Goji vs. Strawberry Cough to see who's the biggest, baddest, straw girl around. Winner gets a spot in the garden, the loser gets to be worm compost.



Malibu Marsha said:


> SHN has them in stock, along with a jungle fruit that I may have to give a go. Speaking of SHN, has anyone ever used ZODAKA as a payment option? I've looked into it some, and can't find any bad news or reviews, but there's something about putting your online banking pin number into their system that just scares the crap outta me.


Are you sure Zodaka doesn't allow cc payments? I could have sworn I used it for cc processing. I used jbc this time and they accept ccs.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 25, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> I've never run any of Exotic's gear and have been on the fence about ordering some S&C f2s, but $200....ouch! Is it worth it, or should I try another cross?





Serverchris said:


> I thought they were all sold out, I put off buying them because they were 200 but wish I would have now. Guess I'll try wowzers out.


gloseedbank has Strawberries & Cream for $150...it was $140 last week

use a cc if you order from there cause alot of poster have said they steal cash

I’ve ordered about 8 time with a cc and didn’t have any problems though


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 25, 2019)

I currently have 10 Exotic plants in veg,hoping I get atleast 4 ladies out the bunch

2 Mikes Strawberry Lemonade
2 Wowzers
2 Chemberrly
2 Rainbow Chip
2 Triple Chocolate Chip


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Anyone grown the Triple OG, or the Miami Heat??

I bought so many seeds from SHN last year they gave me these for free, and have been on tap ever since. Very interested in both. Wondering which is most potent, grows fastest, and produces the most.

Ive been thinking of giving them to a buddy ( I give him seeds/buy clones and lights) and am deciding which strain to run next. Im looking for both a nice pheno for a Mother, and possible some good males to see if thy pass any good traits.

Current Mothers we have are Chem91 Skunk Va cut, ( just got this one, and is getting big enough to take cuts ) Dynasty Genetics Super Silver Cough, Dominion Seed Company Granny Skunk, Local Skunk, Dominion Skunk, F2 Mr Nice Super Silver Haze ( been running this on 6 years+ ), Swami Organic Seeds Blue Orca Haze, Swami NL5/,Ndnguy/Nevils 88 G13/Hashplant, Nature Farm Genetics 89-NL5/Sk18.

Will come down to the above, ISP IC91, Connoisseur Genetics SSSDH. Original 80s Mel Frank Sk1......Real shit, straight from Mel Frank..... He will only grow one.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Oct 25, 2019)

I grew the slap wagon six month ago. It's the closest you can get from pure triple og (triple og x tina). These seeds were cheap on attitude (i'll never order again from these f******) and i was looking for the closest of a nice pure og, so i start two pack. If i remember i get 11 female.

I never grew mike's gear before and i wanted to do my own opinion of him and it's breeding. All female were nice and healthy, no hermies, and look full og as you could expect with nice frosty buds, but with much difference in look and vigor between the different pheno. A few were purple. What i dislike however if that only 4 females produce some terp. The others just have no taste at all, or not very much. Two were kushy and remind me the black triangle from bodhi or the Sky Cuddle Kush that i grew. I am far from being an expert in og, here in france it's not the country of OG... But the last two pheno were excellent. One was a keeper and the other i call the 'lesser pheno" because the taste was exactly the same as the other but in less potent. Smells like strong kushy lemons, but no pine or earthiness. The smoke was very light but full of taste, really like smoking a perfume. The high is also very potent, not very sedative and relaxing like some kush i grew before, but more powerfull like some sour diesel.
Unfortunately i have a problem with my cuttings. I usually take two or three cuttings of every females every session, but this time all cuttings dies. In fact i like so hard this keeper i lost that i order two more pack, fortunately for cheap, and this time the cuttings won't die 

But i also think i won't grow mike's gear again. This triple og / tina thing is the og line he uses for his lineup. And honestly this was clear the line wasn't worked at all, too much pheno without any taste, and too much diversity between the different plant. I'm not even sure this guy could make real breeding, like most breeder now just pollen chucking, with a back cross being the maximum they could do. As i said to my friends all the time, a bad breeder but with relation, that can source some nice strain, will always do better than the best breeder in world that got no great line to work with.
It's clear he has some fire, but how much seed you need to start to get what you want ? For me two pack seems to be the very least to find a great keeper, and here it's not a wild cross, again it's his male he use for all his lineup, you await something stable, so if he screw this... well...

The problem is when you see the price of his seeds, i say if i want pheno hunting some un-stabilize line, i prefer order some bodhi, at least you know what you get, but for a lot cheaper and at least it's tested.


----------



## Cptn (Oct 28, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> Cookies n cream f2 keeper from a pack ran outdoors


Can't wait to hear a smoke report.
How's she smell?


----------



## bigbongloads (Oct 29, 2019)

Cptn said:


> Can't wait to hear a smoke report.
> How's she smell?


Some trimmed and early cure shots of cookies n cream f2 ran outside. This is a pheno a buddy and I have ran for the last year inside. We had 4 females out the pack of seeds and this was the only one that didn’t throw any male parts. She turned out great outside we are pleased. Pretty solid nugs and has great terps. She smells creamy sweet nutty and some og notes. Like some baked goods. The potency is there too. One good bong hit will have you floating.


----------



## bigbongloads (Oct 29, 2019)

I’m also running pink 2.0 I have two females 4-5 weeks into flower right now. Anyone run that before? It’s some of his older work. It’s predator pink x star fighter f2.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Oct 30, 2019)

Strawberries&Cream


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 30, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> I’m also running pink 2.0 I have two females 4-5 weeks into flower right now. Anyone run that before? It’s some of his older work. It’s predator pink x star fighter f2.


I ran that years ago. The pics and info I shared are in this thread somewhere.


----------



## bigbongloads (Oct 30, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> I ran that years ago. The pics and info I shared are in this thread somewhere.


Right on I’ll look for it. Was that stand out smoke to you or no if you let it go?


----------



## bigbongloads (Oct 30, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> View attachment 4414337View attachment 4414339
> Strawberries&Cream


is it strawberry terps like he claimed?


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 30, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> Right on I’ll look for it. Was that stand out smoke to you or no if you let it go?


I let it go since I only popped 2 0r 3 seeds initially. Nostalgia is a bitch, and I would like to have those two phenos back based on that. But at the time I was growing mostly exotic, and I decided I needed to expand and grow another breeders gear using that space. I probably have 10 plus exotic strains from that timeline. That cookies and cream male he was using back then was the shit!


----------



## bigbongloads (Oct 30, 2019)

Cool yeah so far I’m getting some sort of cherry tartness smell but it’s early and smells change a lot. Maybe some plush berry coming out? I got a bunch of exotic gear to pop still. Got a pack of Kimbo kush f2 as well. Yep they cookies n cream male was nice the f2 pheno I found is great.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Oct 30, 2019)

Theres 3 phenos that are super fruity strawberry smell thats got gas in it them 2 phenos were super desert smelled like strawberries and whipped cream super fire makes my mouth water


bigbongloads said:


> is it strawberry terps like he claimed?


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 30, 2019)

Stawberrie's & cream f2's... 3 weeks after the flip


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 31, 2019)

Anybody know what the stretch is like on Rainbow Chip and Strawberry Lemonade

the ones i have are extremely short.I topped them but the branches don’t seem to be growing out.They are maybe an inch or two long

i need to flip my tent soon cause the rest of the plants are ready to be flowered

im hoping i get a decent stretch and don’t end up with a bunch of runts

the Wowzers,Chemberrly,and Triple Chocolate Chip are all normal sized and ready to go


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 1, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Anybody know what the stretch is like on Rainbow Chip and Strawberry Lemonade
> 
> the ones i have are extremely short.I topped them but the branches don’t seem to be growing out.They are maybe an inch or two long
> 
> ...


Im growing Rainbow Chip, Mooseknuckle Jockey, Wowzers, and GMOxStrawberriesnCream. All 5 females of the Rainbow Chip are the shortest plants out of all. They seem to stay short but have thick branches. Almost on week2 of flower.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 1, 2019)

sourchunks said:


> Im growing Rainbow Chip, Mooseknuckle Jockey, Wowzers, and GMOxStrawberriesnCream. All 5 females of the Rainbow Chip are the shortest plants out of all. They seem to stay short but have thick branches. Almost on week2 of flower.


my Strawberry Lemonades are the smallest

i think i stunted the growth watering it too often

it takes about 5 days for their pots to dry out while all the others need to fed every 2-3 days

my Rainbow Chip are short too but the branches are growing much faster than the SLs

i think im just gonna flip them tomorrow


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Nov 1, 2019)

Couple of Malibu Marsha pics. Two different pheno's, this purple pheno is beautiful, crazy sticky, the green pheno was beautiful, huge cola, and had seeds everywhere...out of 20 plants, the only hermied out fucker I had...But this one...she's a keeper


----------



## beneficialife11 (Nov 1, 2019)

Ag


Malibu Marsha said:


> Well I'm sold. The paradise circus is beautiful pot, and that one little plant (remember I didn't put these in the ground until july 4th @ 3" tall), put out almost 18 ozs of straight up fire. I was so impressed with this particular plant during flower that I'll leave it in the ground over the winter and take the spring shoots for next seasons garden. The Malibu Marsha, purple pheno, has been hanging for 8 days and should be ready for trim in the next 2-4 days...I'll post pics, these exotics came through sticky AF, all of them. I just bought 2 packs of the S&C for next season. This was the first season I've grown out their gear, gave them a little space in an experimental garden...they'll be everywhere next year...


Agreed my Strawberries&Cream had alot of phenotype variation mostly in smell but all are super frosty same is true for the vanilla gorilla


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 2, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> Ag
> 
> Agreed my Strawberries&Cream had alot of phenotype variation mostly in smell but all are super frosty same is true for the vanilla gorilla


Thata good to hear, unluckly we only had 1 seed make it but it has great structure and a distinct sweet creamy strawberry smell


----------



## beneficialife11 (Nov 2, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> Thata good to hear, unluckly we only had 1 seed make it but it has great structure and a distinct sweet creamy strawberry smell


Damn that sucks. What germ method you using? All of our exotic genetix seeds popped and had good female to male ratio.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 2, 2019)

I like paper towel and then media, my boss wanted to 24hr soak and then media, we had a lot of males ...Only 2 didnt make it to sexting...it happens and contrastly in the same interation of seeds10/12 rocket fuel lived and 7 were female


----------



## beneficialife11 (Nov 2, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> I like paper towel and then media, my boss wanted to 24hr soak and then media, we had a lot of males ...Only 2 didnt make it to sexting...it happens and contrastly in the same interation of seeds10/12 rocket fuel lived and 7 were female
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 3, 2019)

Grease monkey getting close.


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Nov 4, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Grease monkey getting close. View attachment 4415993


That's beautiful dude. I've been seeing some really colorful flowers here too.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 6, 2019)

Grease Monkey reg and fem line dropping soon 


__
http://instagr.am/p/B4h4S1ynOfb/


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 6, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Grease Monkey reg and fem line dropping soon
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B4h4S1ynOfb/


What is so hard about spraying a plant with silver? Lol


----------



## genuity (Nov 6, 2019)

Spraying one plant is easy,but he is more than likely doing more than one plant..


----------



## beneficialife11 (Nov 9, 2019)

Strawberries&Cream 

Vanilla Gorilla


The top photo of the Strawberries&Cream is the prize winner pheno it was super tall and stretchy leaning on the sativa side, the buds were long beautifully dense buds, very frosty and the nose is the strongest and most unique it has a strong smell of artificial strawberries and whipped cream. Honestly I wasnt sure if the hype was real or not with exotic genetix when I was researching into this breeder. I read this thread from the start and was concerned about all the talk of herms, but the hype is real and his genetics are fire. Honestly I loved every single pheno of these strains and they were very hardy stable genetics. No herms at all not a single pollen sack or seed. Anyway I will deff be growing more of his stuff next year.


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Nov 10, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> Strawberries&Cream
> View attachment 4418729
> Vanilla Gorilla
> View attachment 4418730
> ...


Did you take cuts of your Strawberry?


----------



## beneficialife11 (Nov 10, 2019)

Unfortunately i didnt we had to move unexpectedly this summer to oregon due to outside circumstances so it was a crazy year and didnt get around to it but I have more seeds so Im hoping to find more keeps.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> Spraying one plant is easy,but he is more than likely doing more than one plant..


And that changes things? Ok..


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Nov 10, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> Unfortunately i didnt we had to move unexpectedly this summer to oregon due to outside circumstances so it was a crazy year and didnt get around to it but I have more seeds so Im hoping to find more keeps.


You know if that plant was that good, you can leave her in the ground over the winter and take the spring shoots for a few starters.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Nov 10, 2019)

I wish but we wont have access to that property. Luckly we were allowed to keep 6 plants and those are the ones we were able to let go and finish now we are fully moved out and into our new home in Oregon


Malibu Marsha said:


> You know if that plant was that good, you can leave her in the ground over the winter and take the spring shoots for a few starters.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 11, 2019)

so both of my Rainbow Chip and both Chemberrly turned out to be males 

still waiting on my Strawberry Lemonades and Wowzers to show sex

the Triple Chocolate Chips are in a separate tent that i haven't flipped yet so It'll be about 2 weeks before i know their sex

the Chemberrly were a last second addition so I'm not really mad they're male.A couple days after i popped them i kinda regretted not popping a couple Truffle Butter instead

I'm really bummed out about the Rainbow Chip though.I'll pop a couple more next round which means something is gonna get bumped til next falls grow.Either Wonka Bars,Lip Smacker,or Luxuroitti


----------



## Malibu Marsha (Nov 11, 2019)

Malibu Marsha said:


> You know if that plant was that good, you can leave her in the ground over the winter and take the spring shoots for a few starters.


oh bummer. I'm sure there's a bunch of winners in your remaining seed stock. I've got 2 packs of the S&C I'll run next season


----------



## SmokinCoCoJoe (Nov 12, 2019)

Just to follow up here....I grew out that Blue Steel along with Obs Orange Cookies, Dukes ChemXC99 fem, and Subs Qrazy Train...gotta say the Blue Steel is my go to every day smoker right now...I love the Orange Cookies too though cause that just has such an identifiable smell and taste, but that Blue Steel...that my bitch till she's smoked away. Made some bubble hash with the trim from it to btw...amazing. 
I'm saving the OC trim and the ChemXC99 for when times get a little rougher though, so we'll see how it compares after I get it done down the road


----------



## kona gold (Nov 12, 2019)

SmokinCoCoJoe said:


> Just to follow up here....I grew out that Blue Steel along with Obs Orange Cookies, Dukes ChemXC99 fem, and Subs Qrazy Train...gotta say the Blue Steel is my go to every day smoker right now...I love the Orange Cookies too though cause that just has such an identifiable smell and taste, but that Blue Steel...that my bitch till she's smoked away. Made some bubble hash with the trim from it to btw...amazing.
> I'm saving the OC trim and the ChemXC99 for when times get a little rougher though, so we'll see how it compares after I get it done down the road


Excellent!!!
So are you getting any blueberry flavors??


----------



## SmokinCoCoJoe (Nov 13, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Excellent!!!
> So are you getting any blueberry flavors??


Dude it's my bottom bitch smoker, my hardest working girl cause I use her so much everyday...I get a TON of blueberry... I smoke joints, and with those sesquaterpenes the flavir goes all the way down that fucker everytime. Great smoke. I've given it out to some of the local customers at my job (range of people, different ages, social backgrounds and smoking experience). I had one regular smoker who's like 72 or some shit say he had never tasted anything like it. I mean granted I'm on the east coast way out on eastern long island so we get some good shit regularly, amazing shit though...shit like Mike's genetix you see don't see out here but once every 5 years maybe...so this dude was super psyched.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 13, 2019)

Blue Steel was Dereks "look" he was working on in Zoolander.


----------



## danielbae (Nov 13, 2019)

Hello everyone, what current strain from Exotic can you recommend? Please also add yield, flavor and strength.


----------



## SmokinCoCoJoe (Nov 13, 2019)

Jaybodankly said:


> Blue Steel was Dereks "look" he was working on in Zoolander.


"HE ONLY HAS ONE LOOK!!!"


----------



## kona gold (Nov 13, 2019)

SmokinCoCoJoe said:


> Dude it's my bottom bitch smoker, my hardest working girl cause I use her so much everyday...I get a TON of blueberry... I smoke joints, and with those sesquaterpenes the flavir goes all the way down that fucker everytime. Great smoke. I've given it out to some of the local customers at my job (range of people, different ages, social backgrounds and smoking experience). I had one regular smoker who's like 72 or some shit say he had never tasted anything like it. I mean granted I'm on the east coast way out on eastern long island so we get some good shit regularly, amazing shit though...shit like Mike's genetix you see don't see out here but once every 5 years maybe...so this dude was super psyched.


That's what I was hoping to hear!!
I figured if their Kimbo has a berry flavor, than the right blueberry would be pretty epic!!
So mahalo east coast!!


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 17, 2019)

Pink 2.0. Got two females in flower but liking the look of this one


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 17, 2019)

Where’s the best place to get exotic genetix?for cheapest price?


----------



## arcalion (Nov 17, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Where’s the best place to get exotic genetix?for cheapest price?


you could probably just search around on exotic's website and see the sponsers and just go through there lists, i just go JBC though


----------



## beneficialife11 (Nov 17, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Where’s the best place to get exotic genetix?for cheapest price?


JBC is the best.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 17, 2019)

What’s jbc


----------



## beneficialife11 (Nov 17, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> What’s jbc








Exotic Genetix | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com


----------



## genuity (Nov 17, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Where’s the best place to get exotic genetix?for cheapest price?


Jinxproof on IG, his wife has exotic genetix.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 17, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Where’s the best place to get exotic genetix?for cheapest price?


Gloseedbank

$85 per pack fro Strawberries & Cream and Cookies & Cream crosses

$60 for Mint Chocolate Chip and Tina crosses


----------



## beneficialife11 (Nov 17, 2019)

glo seed bank


Aloha guys. Just wondering how these guys are ? How long have you experienced shipping, and have there been any problems. Mahalo



www.rollitup.org





Lots of bad reviews about GLO seed bank


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 17, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> glo seed bank
> 
> 
> Aloha guys. Just wondering how these guys are ? How long have you experienced shipping, and have there been any problems. Mahalo
> ...


Never had an issue using them. Fastest shipping!


----------



## beneficialife11 (Nov 17, 2019)

the real mccoy said:


> Never had an issue using them. Fastest shipping!


Do they have a actual website or is this an Instagram thing


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 17, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> Do they have a actual website or is this an Instagram thing


Gloseedbank.com


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 17, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> glo seed bank
> 
> 
> Aloha guys. Just wondering how these guys are ? How long have you experienced shipping, and have there been any problems. Mahalo
> ...


As of the last couple weeks I wouldn’t hesitate on ordering from them again. Great customer service, prices, and fast shipping. Never ordered from them before that time frame so take this how you want


----------



## beneficialife11 (Nov 17, 2019)

Pizzapunkk said:


> As of the last couple weeks I wouldn’t hesitate on ordering from them again. Great customer service, prices, and fast shipping. Never ordered from them before that time frame so take this how you want


For sure Im gonna give them a go aswell. They are deff cheaper. I could get alot more bang for my buck.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 17, 2019)

Just go to the cannarado thread it has all the latest GLO sales for all breeders. Not much cannarado info or pics but all the GLO sales, lol.


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 17, 2019)

Snap


----------



## Skyhighgrowing (Nov 18, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Exotic posted about the new drop on instagram today and surprisingly Fantasy Melon wasn’t listed
> 
> All the others I named are gonna be in the drop along with Irish Cannonball (Cream D’Mint x S&C) and Team Cream (C&C x S&C)
> 
> ...


Did you get the chemberrly I have fantasy melon seeds from Detroit cup. I’ll trade you for chemberrly if you got them


----------



## SmokinCoCoJoe (Nov 24, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Where’s the best place to get exotic genetix?for cheapest price?


I always went to seedsherenow...they always have good sales and great stock and very reliable. Even if you fuck up germinating call them and they'll have mercy on you and replace the beans. Great customer service in my experience at least.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Nov 24, 2019)

SmokinCoCoJoe said:


> I always went to seedsherenow...they always have good sales and great stock and very reliable. Even if you fuck up germinating call them and they'll have mercy on you and replace the beans. Great customer service in my experience at least.


My go too as well


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 26, 2019)

All of my Exotic plants have finally sexed,here’s the results

Strawberry Lemonade 1/2
Chemberrly 0/2
Wowzers 2/2
Rainbow Chip 0/2
Triple Chocolate Chip 1/2

not sure if I’ll try again with the Chemberrly and Rainbow Chip next round or just wait til next year

I still have a bunch of strains I need to run


----------



## SmokinCoCoJoe (Nov 26, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> All of my Exotic plants have finally sexed,here’s the results
> 
> Strawberry Lemonade 1/2
> Chemberrly 0/2
> ...


Do you have a separate room or small tent to save one or two of the males so you got pollen?


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 26, 2019)

SmokinCoCoJoe said:


> Do you have a separate room or small tent to save one or two of the males so you got pollen?


Nope,im using both tents for flowering 

I already tossed all the males

I got so many packs I haven’t popped yet im not even thinking about chucking anytime soon


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 26, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Nope,im using both tents for flowering
> 
> I already tossed all the males
> 
> I got so many packs I haven’t popped yet im not even thinking about chucking anytime soon


I was originally going to do the same thing, but i'm going to isolate a male to make my own crosses. I have a stinky UFO male I just put in my flower tent. You can freeze the seeds and they'll be viable 50+ years. Ak beanbrains is popping 30 year old seeds from his freezer. I'm done buying seeds as I can just make my own. I like growing from seeds instead of cloning as I like variety. If I cloned it would take 100+ years to get through my seeds. I can't have more than 12 plants


----------



## Mim Towls (Nov 28, 2019)

Hey guys
I have been lurking this thread to hear other peoples experiences with the EG gear and figured I would add my 2 cents. I have been running through some of their stuff lately and finding numerous herms, males, and mutants. I haven't had any luck with the Colonel Crunch or Suckles, Shaved monkey gave me one giant female that produced big dank. Blue Steel gave me a few variegated plants that hermed, and one super dank blueberry muffin smelling keeper. I was on the fence with the gear but then found a good Vanilla Gorilla that only pops a couple nanners in flower but produces some really nice nugs. At this point I'm realizing the crap shoot of a genetic lottery that we are playing is almost worth it. I'm not sure if this helps anyone I just felt the need to share.


----------



## arcalion (Nov 28, 2019)

Looool I luckily got one vanilla gorilla that made it and wasnt a male; I also have a bunch of chemberrly; 22 strawberry lemonade, 10+ strawberry and cream(maybe 1-2 phenos that look ok.. legit 1foot of stem after a top on a bunch of them...


----------



## Skyhighgrowing (Nov 28, 2019)

arcalion said:


> Looool I luckily got one vanilla gorilla that made it and wasnt a male; I also have a bunch of chemberrly; 22 strawberry lemonade, 10+ strawberry and cream(maybe 1-2 phenos that look ok.. legit 1foot of stem after a top on a bunch of them...


You still have chemberrly seeds and willing to trade for either jungle fruit or fantasy melon


----------



## arcalion (Nov 28, 2019)

Skyhighgrowing said:


> You still have chemberrly seeds and willing to trade for either jungle fruit or fantasy melon


i actually popped all mine, got them in flower and in veg


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 28, 2019)

I broke down and ordered some it’s it and hoe down today. Hopefully I’m done for a while haha


----------



## danielbae (Nov 29, 2019)

Anyone tried Wowzers yet?


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 29, 2019)

danielbae said:


> Anyone tried Wowzers yet?


I have 2 that are about 3 1/2 weeks into flower


----------



## danielbae (Nov 29, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> I have 2 that are about 3 1/2 weeks into flower


awesome! What can you say so far about phenos, veg growth, smell, stretch, estimated yield/flowering days?


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 29, 2019)

danielbae said:


> awesome! What can you say so far about phenos, veg growth, smell, stretch, estimated yield/flowering days?


still early in flower but they had good vigor in veg

one has regular hybrid sized leaves and the other has thin sativa leaves

i started them about a week after everything else so they really only got 3 weeks of veg but were still the same size or bigger than all the others

theyve had decent stretch in flower.I would say they've doubled in size so far

The one with the regular sized leaves stretched a little more and buds are chunkier and developing faster than the thin leaf pheno

haven't done any stem rubs or noticed the smell of either

I like for the smell to just hit me naturally when i open the tent and the only 2 that does that so far is the Strawberry Lemonade and Lavender Jack(Bodhi)


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 30, 2019)

I agree that EG is kind of a gamble when it comes to herm tendencies but the truth is there are INSANE phenos in all the packs I've ever popped from them. 
Cookies+Cream- I found an incredible cut that smells like vanilla ice cream with frost and density second to none.
Moose Tracks- I found 4 keepers all very different but super OG funk with some nice purple tones 
Mooseknuckle Jockey- Im currently running this right now and have 3 keepers 2 are Tina leaners with the gas and 1 is the cookie leaner with rock hard buds.
Rainbow Chip- Im currently running this now and all 5 of my females are incredible so far. 2 smell like mango sherb and the other 3 are straight GAS, Purple is starting to come through with probably 10 days till chop.

I also popped 2 packs of Wowzers about a month ago as well as the Chemberrly. Exotic Genetic is by far my favorite breeder but expect some herms......chop them down and move on


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 30, 2019)

sourchunks said:


> I agree that EG is kind of a gamble when it comes to herm tendencies but the truth is there are INSANE phenos in all the packs I've ever popped from them.
> Cookies+Cream- I found an incredible cut that smells like vanilla ice cream with frost and density second to none.
> Moose Tracks- I found 4 keepers all very different but super OG funk with some nice purple tones
> Mooseknuckle Jockey- Im currently running this right now and have 3 keepers 2 are Tina leaners with the gas and 1 is the cookie leaner with rock hard buds.
> ...


It’s not that exotic genetix is a gamble. It’s that anything with cookies is a gamble no matter who the breeder is. If your buying cookie hybrids then expect some male parts but be pleasantly surprised if they don’t show up.


----------



## Mim Towls (Nov 30, 2019)

sourchunks said:


> I agree that EG is kind of a gamble when it comes to herm tendencies but the truth is there are INSANE phenos in all the packs I've ever popped from them.
> Cookies+Cream- I found an incredible cut that smells like vanilla ice cream with frost and density second to none.
> Moose Tracks- I found 4 keepers all very different but super OG funk with some nice purple tones
> Mooseknuckle Jockey- Im currently running this right now and have 3 keepers 2 are Tina leaners with the gas and 1 is the cookie leaner with rock hard buds.
> ...


I agree. This pheno of Vanilla Gorilla is throwing some pretty gnarly chunks. I guess without being a master grower or strain selector this information could help someone that may be working with small space, or a beginner like myself.


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 30, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> It’s not that exotic genetix is a gamble. It’s that anything with cookies is a gamble no matter who the breeder is. If your buying cookie hybrids then expect some male parts but be pleasantly surprised if they don’t show up.


actually lots of EG strains without cookie lineage herm as well. Look back on this thread and see for yourself. Everyone blames the cookies but there's more hermies now than ever because of the breeding practices that have been taking place. People pollen chuck clone only strains and then sell the packs for $200 without even growing the cross themselves. Then people grow those strains and do their own pollen chuck and so on....


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 30, 2019)

i actually don't mind it because it makes pheno hunting much more fun. If everyone had stable genetics then the phenos wouldn't show nearly as much variation. I buy a pack from EG wanting only one keeper per strain and I've always gotten it.


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 30, 2019)

I just finished two pink 2.0 females from seed and they didn’t give me any trouble. Smoke test will determine if they stick around but nice plants otherwise. Yeah I agree with the 200$ a pack that’s too much for something that wasn’t tested.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 30, 2019)

Personally,im not paying $200 for any pack


----------



## beneficialife11 (Nov 30, 2019)

Mim Towls said:


> Hey guys
> I have been lurking this thread to hear other peoples experiences with the EG gear and figured I would add my 2 cents. I have been running through some of their stuff lately and finding numerous herms, males, and mutants. I haven't had any luck with the Colonel Crunch or Suckles, Shaved monkey gave me one giant female that produced big dank. Blue Steel gave me a few variegated plants that hermed, and one super dank blueberry muffin smelling keeper. I was on the fence with the gear but then found a good Vanilla Gorilla that only pops a couple nanners in flower but produces some really nice nugs. At this point I'm realizing the crap shoot of a genetic lottery that we are playing is almost worth it. I'm not sure if this helps anyone I just felt the need to share.


I grew vanilla gorilla and ran all strawberries and cream outdoors this year no herms and it was a rough year weather wise they did fantastic the vanilla gorilla is super stable must be something your doing. Spray optic foliar mist to revert herms it works and its natural. You do it early in flower when you have herm prone genetics. It drys the pollen sacks right out. Herms are no big deal if you know how to fix the situation then if its not environment stressors causing it you can breed that trait out if its worth it. I had a whole 12x24 start to herm boss og and sprayed optic foliar switch very lightly twice it cured the problem and I still got 17.5 units of the 12x24 which is basically a zip per square footboss og


----------



## Mim Towls (Nov 30, 2019)

beneficialife11 said:


> I grew vanilla gorilla and ran all strawberries and cream outdoors this year no herms and it was a rough year weather wise they did fantastic the vanilla gorilla is super stable must be something your doing. Spray optic foliar mist to revert herms it works and its natural. You do it early in flower when you have herm prone genetics. It drys the pollen sacks right out. Herms are no big deal if you know how to fix the situation then if its not environment stressors causing it you can breed that trait out if its worth it. I had a whole 12x24 start to herm boss og and sprayed optic foliar switch very lightly twice it cured the problem and I still got 17.5 units of the 12x24 which is basically a zip per square footView attachment 4429428boss ogView attachment 4429429


The vanilla gorilla didn't herm but I did say mine tossed a couple nanners. It is actually the best flower to come out of my garden and I only popped 3 beans. I'm just currently in my feelings about the colonel crunch as I'm not having any luck. Maybe my environment caused the self topping mutant phenos in veg. Thanks for the info about the "reversal spray" as well, that could come handy some day.

I just looked and it appears the Colonel Crunch didn't make the "revised drop". I guess it makes me mad to see it flexed so hard, I bought it for the " gnarly blacked out baseball buds"...lol.


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 1, 2019)

So I can't help feel like I paid 150 a pack to test Colonel Crunch and Shaved Monkey. I at least got one big dank plant out of the Shaved Monkey. I also had no idea that all cookies plants are prone to issue? You live and you learn, but that exotic mike guy out fishing with my money and I'm tryin to get out the hood. It kinda sucks.


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 1, 2019)

is boss og exotic or just herms too?


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 1, 2019)

Mim Towls said:


> So I can't help feel like I paid 150 a pack to test Colonel Crunch and Shaved Monkey. I at least got one big dank plant out of the Shaved Monkey. I also had no idea that all cookies plants are prone to issue? You live and you learn, but that exotic mike guy out fishing with my money and I'm tryin to get out the hood. It kinda sucks.


Yep anything with cookies has a chance to throw intersex parts. There’s also very dank plants to be found but you gotta remember cookies originated from a herm accident. That being said a buddy and I found a very nice keeper plant out of cookies n cream. She will throw a few lower ball sacks if you have any light leak or other stressful environment conditions. Her smoke is well worth plucking a few sacks.


----------



## beneficialife11 (Dec 1, 2019)

Boss og was a dark heart nursery pheno of fire og outta the bay area that absolutely crushed it loudest frostist bud ever so high yielding just herm prone heres finish product of it from last yeah aswell as key lime pie
Boss og


Mim Towls said:


> is boss og exotic or just herms too?


Keylime pie


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 2, 2019)

Nice. Here's the Vanilla Gorilla I've been keeping, in a few different stages of growth. She fades to black pretty nice, and only took me 3 beans to find.


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 2, 2019)

how's the terp on that VG? very cookie dom


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 2, 2019)

sourchunks said:


> how's the terp on that VG? very cookie dom


Halfway through she's like burnt rubber, then changes to a very fruity Dosi-esque smell. After the cure is more like a berry smoothie, my cousin said it smells like "Clean Fruit" wtf ever that means. LOL


----------



## Jaybodankly (Dec 3, 2019)

There are some products that you can spray to stop herming and it is passed onto clones.


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 3, 2019)

Jaybodankly said:


> There are some products that you can spray to stop herming and it is passed onto clones.


Florel will prevent hermied but I did not know it carries over. The active ingredient is ethephon which will also feminize a male plant.


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 4, 2019)

pulling down all 5 of my Rainbow Chip this week. My favorite strain so far from EG. Smells range from skittles to gas and a couple have purple hues throughout. The best part about this strain is that the buds are dense and chunky all the way to the base of the plants. I can't stand a strain that doesn't produce good buds down below.


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 5, 2019)

Well upon trimming the first round of VG to finish under my new Gromau5 fixture, I am coming to realize that my PLED (burple) has been causing my stress nanners. I had clones all of the same age and mother, flowering under different fixtures, same room. The PLED plants finished 2 weeks early and had nanners. The ones directly under the Mau Pucks finished beautifully.

That being said I still stand with the same outlook on Exotic Genetix. It is a gamble and I am not sure that the keepers I do find, are worth supporting a company that can have "revised" drops and leave me with packs of shit that won't make it out of veg. 

If anyone has luck with colonel crunch let me know, I'm really curious to see


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 6, 2019)

Saw these pop up on GLO the other day for $75 and had to grab them


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 7, 2019)

Mike has been posting some of the crosses from the Grease Monkey line thats about to drop


__
http://instagr.am/p/B5xy1tvn9TO/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B5vS61cHSCv/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B5s7kK5HDOH/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B5qKJCgn3mi/


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 7, 2019)

gummyBuns!! that's what i want


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 7, 2019)

That apes in space looks amazing


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 7, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B5StsvNHYnL/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B4h4S1ynOfb/


----------



## ace777 (Dec 9, 2019)

Mim Towls said:


> Well upon trimming the first round of VG to finish under my new Gromau5 fixture, I am coming to realize that my PLED (burple) has been causing my stress nanners. I had clones all of the same age and mother, flowering under different fixtures, same room. The PLED plants finished 2 weeks early and had nanners. The ones directly under the Mau Pucks finished beautifully.
> 
> That being said I still stand with the same outlook on Exotic Genetix. It is a gamble and I am not sure that the keepers I do find, are worth supporting a company that can have "revised" drops and leave me with packs of shit that won't make it out of veg.
> 
> If anyone has luck with colonel crunch let me know, I'm really curious to see


I have 7/11 colonel crunch going right now will be sexed this week hopefully I find 1 keeper atleast . The rest either didn’t pop or damped off


----------



## cottee (Dec 9, 2019)

Just pulled the trigger on the gelato mint! Will be my first experience with exotic. I’ve got high hopes!


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 9, 2019)

ace777 said:


> I have 7/11 colonel crunch going right now will be sexed this week hopefully I find 1 keeper atleast . The rest either didn’t pop or damped off


Sweet, I hope you find a chunky keeper and that I just have terrible luck! I'm going through a pack of Driznipper now...


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 9, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B53H3R5n0lU/


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 9, 2019)

Might have to go for the grease monkey fem


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 10, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B55mo3hnVXJ/


----------



## romulo555 (Dec 10, 2019)

sourchunks said:


> pulling down all 5 of my Rainbow Chip this week. My favorite strain so far from EG. Smells range from skittles to gas and a couple have purple hues throughout. The best part about this strain is that the buds are dense and chunky all the way to the base of the plants. I can't stand a strain that doesn't produce good buds down below.


Hey there man, could u please post some rainbow chip photos? Im planning on buying it this week... also what was your production per plant?


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 11, 2019)

Here goes some of the Vanilla Gorilla...


----------



## BigJonster (Dec 11, 2019)

Mim Towls said:


> Here goes some of the Vanilla Gorilla...


Is vanilla gorilla the same as monkey mints?


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 12, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> Is vanilla gorilla the same as monkey mints?


No. It's a grease monkey cross tho...

I was able to contact exotic and they are making it right for the bad colonel I received. That was unexpected and actually makes me change my tone about them as a company, cause this weed is straight fire. It's better than that Larry Bird we used to drive 2 hours to cop. That being said, I might even fuck with the new line


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 12, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> Is vanilla gorilla the same as monkey mints?


Vanilla Gorilla = Grease Monkey x Cookies & Cream

Monkey Mints = Grease Monkey x Mint Chocolate Chip


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 12, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B5-zI09H7iC/

looks like they have special freebies at the Emerald Cup

if any of yall are going and get your hands on Hype Train pm me

i’d buy or trade for the pack


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 12, 2019)

I’ll be there but idk if I’ll get anything from exotic. Got plenty gear to go through still


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 14, 2019)

The cube at about 3 weeks


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 14, 2019)

lots of variation with the wowzers in veg. All 13 females look unique some with super purple stalks some tall some short.....strong smells already coming off the girls though. A few of them have very sativa looking leaves and I'm guessing that comes from the mimosa. I got 6 females from the Chemberrly freebie and they are all very uniform except one is looking like that OGKB weird leaf sets. Needless to say i'm very excited about this hunt and will keep y'all posted and take some pics in flower


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 15, 2019)

Orangutan Titties is an Epic name Maroon Baboon isn't bad either, but the Sleeper as far as i can tell will be the Apes in Space the Falcon 9 cross


----------



## Elysian_gardens710 (Dec 15, 2019)

I have some in early veg right now bud


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 15, 2019)

Couple shots of Mikes Strawberry Lemonade Day 44

should be done in about a week


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 15, 2019)

Nice Strawberry Lemonade!! how's the smells on her? i went with the wowzers instead but almost got those


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 15, 2019)

sourchunks said:


> Nice Strawberry Lemonade!! how's the smells on her? i went with the wowzers instead but almost got those


best smelling plant out of the 15 im flowering

not getting any strawberries but it has a nice fresh lemonade smell and you dont have to get close to smell it

I also have 2 Wowzers in flower.Looks like they'll be done probably a week after the Strawberry Lemonade

I'll post pics of them in a couple days


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 16, 2019)

Anyone do peanutbutter n chocolate? Just grabbed a cheap pack of them.


----------



## loop718 (Dec 16, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> best smelling plant out of the 15 im flowering
> 
> not getting any strawberries but it has a nice fresh lemonade smell and you dont have to get close to smell it
> 
> ...


Awesome info! Ill stay tuned. My buddy grew a pack of strawberries n cream, gorgeous looking not much on smell. It has a nice fruity creamy smell but needs more punch behind it. He grows in hydro im giving it a run in organics see if i can get it to rank status. 0 herms 7 girls out of 10. I popped 10 pack of bad betty 4 herms 0 girls out of 10. super bummed. I have rainbow reserve, gelato mint and lip smacker to hunt still. Heres a pic of the strawberry n cream my boy grew this was the cut hes keeping. 2nd pic is of the 2 non keeper cuts he gifted me. im growing in organic. They were very sick when i got them. Last pic is of one of the strawberries now about to end week 4 fully recovered.


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 16, 2019)

The strawberries and cream always had my attention. There are some insane Phenos to be found but I've been waiting for the price to drop from $200 a pack. When it drops down to $150 or below i'll probably buy 2 packs and find my strawberry terp keeper.


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 16, 2019)

sourchunks said:


> The strawberries and cream always had my attention. There are some insane Phenos to be found but I've been waiting for the price to drop from $200 a pack. When it drops down to $150 or below i'll probably buy 2 packs and find my strawberry terp keeper.


Glo sale

Exotic Genetix- 

Strawberries & Cream f2-$120 a pack




Strawberries & Cream f2-Exotic Genetix – G and L Apparel


----------



## ace777 (Dec 17, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Anyone do peanutbutter n chocolate? Just grabbed a cheap pack of them.


Have a few packs going right now of PBnC just flipped to flower


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 17, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Awesome info! Ill stay tuned. My buddy grew a pack of strawberries n cream, gorgeous looking not much on smell. It has a nice fruity creamy smell but needs more punch behind it. He grows in hydro im giving it a run in organics see if i can get it to rank status. 0 herms 7 girls out of 10. I popped 10 pack of bad betty 4 herms 0 girls out of 10. super bummed. I have rainbow reserve, gelato mint and lip smacker to hunt still. Heres a pic of the strawberry n cream my boy grew this was the cut hes keeping. 2nd pic is of the 2 non keeper cuts he gifted me. im growing in organic. They were very sick when i got them. Last pic is of one of the strawberries now about to end week 4 fully recovered.View attachment 4438295View attachment 4438297View attachment 4438298


Mike's usually cool about helping you out if you didn't get a female outta pack. You can email him I think at his website he might hook u up if you had a problem like that. Dont hold me to it tho.


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 17, 2019)

Just wanted to drop a lil pile of VG calyx here ...


----------



## bbacho2002 (Dec 17, 2019)

Strawberries & Cream pheno I kept - very good yield and and its smell and taste is crazy !! still has about 12 days left. I popped some Gelatto Mint and CrunchBerries and they are currently in veg, hopping to find some great phenos! Scoops will be popped next run


----------



## bbacho2002 (Dec 17, 2019)

Strawberries & Cream after a 30 day cure !


----------



## loop718 (Dec 17, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Mike's usually cool about helping you out if you didn't get a female outta pack. You can email him I think at his website he might hook u up if you had a problem like that. Dont hold me to it tho.


Thanks man!!! Just sent em a email.


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 17, 2019)

nice bacho!! looks like a sativa leaner. How long did she take to finish? and like everyone wants to know does she smell like strawberries?


----------



## bbacho2002 (Dec 17, 2019)

sourchunks said:


> nice bacho!! looks like a sativa leaner. How long did she take to finish? and like everyone wants to know does she smell like strawberries?


She will go about 60ish -/+ days !! Her smell is amazing, heavy strawberries and some cream in the end !


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 17, 2019)

Yeah that S&C is looking real nice!


----------



## Terpinator (Dec 18, 2019)

Crunch berries day 60. Love the smells coming off this strain.


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 19, 2019)

crunch berries always was on my radar!! looks great. I'm glad i went with rainbow chip though...could not of asked for anything more in a pack. A couple are pure Sherb on the nose (strong mango ice cream smell) and a couple are more funky cookie smelling. My #4 pheno is somewhere in between and turns purple during flush. All are dense as rocks with frost second to none. I'm having serious trouble picking 1 or 2 keepers!!


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 19, 2019)

about to flower my 13 pheno of Wowzers and 5 Phenos of Chemberrly......excited would be an understatement


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 19, 2019)

Driznipper showing some promising structure 

And some more VG shots I took playing around with the camera yesterday.


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 19, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Couple shots of Mikes Strawberry Lemonade Day 44
> 
> should be done in about a week


That Strawberry Lemonade is looking FIRE!!


----------



## Terpinator (Dec 19, 2019)

sourchunks said:


> crunch berries always was on my radar!! looks great. I'm glad i went with rainbow chip though...could not of asked for anything more in a pack. A couple are pure Sherb on the nose (strong mango ice cream smell) and a couple are more funky cookie smelling. My #4 pheno is somewhere in between and turns purple during flush. All are dense as rocks with frost second to none. I'm having serious trouble picking 1 or 2 keepers!!


Thanks. I got a 10 pack of seed, 9 cracked and lived. 1 male and out of females there are 3 different pheno types. I got very lucky.


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 19, 2019)

so i just picked my 2 keepers of Rainbow chip. One has that ultra fruity mango sherb smell and the other is more creamy sherb and turns purple. I had a hard time picking but the others had more of that cookie funk smell which is not my favorite terp. They were all dense and frosty so its hard to let um go.


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 19, 2019)

sourchunks said:


> so i just picked my 2 keepers of Rainbow chip. One has that ultra fruity mango sherb smell and the other is more creamy sherb and turns purple. I had a hard time picking but the others had more of that cookie funk smell which is not my favorite terp. They were all dense and frosty so its hard to let um go.


got any pics?


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 19, 2019)

i will try to upload some pics this week. I had trouble last time i tried posting a pic


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 20, 2019)

Strawberry Lemonade day 49


no flash


flash


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 20, 2019)

Wowzers #1 day 49


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 20, 2019)

Wowzers #2 day 49


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 20, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Wowzers #2 day 49


Those look righteous Zips.


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 20, 2019)

Mim Towls said:


> Those look righteous Zips.


thanks

the #2 has real chunky buds and you really cant tell by the pics but it has beautiful purple streaks

the #1 smells better tho.Its has a nice zkittlez candy smell

#2 smells like gelato

funny thing is none of the 3 smell like strawberries


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 20, 2019)

Epic!! hopefully i find some gems out of 13 females. I'm about to transplant and flip to flower. The number 1 has a nice mimosa structure. I've heard the strawberries from EG is a pheno of mimosa? not sure if that's correct but it would make sense.


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 20, 2019)

Anyone ran the Team Cream yet? About to toss some down ... but what is the Matty B all about?


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 20, 2019)

Mim Towls said:


> Anyone ran the Team Cream yet? About to toss some down ... but what is the Matty B all about? View attachment 4440286


Mattybstackers is a grower

his cookies & cream f2 cut is supposedly the best f2 cut out there so Mike used his cut to make to make Cookies & Cream f3 and he also used the cut in Team Cream


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 20, 2019)

sourchunks said:


> Epic!! hopefully i find some gems out of 13 females. I'm about to transplant and flip to flower. The number 1 has a nice mimosa structure. I've heard the strawberries from EG is a pheno of mimosa? not sure if that's correct but it would make sense.


Yeah i also read that the Strawberry is a Mimosa pheno


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 20, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Mattybstackers is a grower
> 
> his cookies & cream f2 cut is supposedly the best f2 cut out there so Mike used his cut to make to make Cookies & Cream f3 and he also used the cut in Team Cream


Thanks for the info!This VG is good, but I'm stoked to have some different stuff flowering soon...


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 20, 2019)

anybody looking for a great OG strain from exotix might wanna try mooseknuckle Jockey. I just picked my keeper today after a nice cure of all my phenos and all i can say is OG!! its a great producer of lots of golfball size buds that are dense af and reeks like fuel with some sour on the back end.


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 20, 2019)

i promise im gonna start taking pics and posting haha


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Dec 21, 2019)

I just ordered some Irish cannonball, colonel crunch, and gelato mint. I think that cannonball will be the first to pop eventually


----------



## funnyoldsmoke (Dec 22, 2019)

Strawberry’s and cream


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 22, 2019)

Seeds Here Now has the VG restocked for 70 bucks. I would grab one but I'm currently letting my cut dance with my AK47 f4 stud, so I won't be needing any more..

Actually during my morning browsing I found all these packs for 50 FWIW... https://area51seedbank.com/breeders/exoticgenetix/


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 22, 2019)

Some Strawberries & Cream 

this plant was very small, the only female as well, with medium internode spacing

very dense nugs with a gassy but sweet strawberries smell very much as the name implies.

and a short photo period 

medium yielder



and as soon as these buds cure a bit more ill smoke some.


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 22, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> Some Strawberries & Cream
> 
> this plant was very small, the only female as well, with medium internode spacing
> 
> ...


The only female in a pack? Thats brutal.....at least it was a nice pheno


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 22, 2019)

sourchunks said:


> The only female in a pack? Thats brutal.....at least it was a nice pheno


it was a totally oddity, many many many men...but the Rocket Fuel was the opposite so im assuming it was just that pack, exotics F/M rates are really good in my experience. 

the female was a total winner though , so their is that

Im getting my kimbo kush seeds back...gonna soak this instantly


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 23, 2019)

today was a good day


----------



## Serverchris (Dec 23, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> it was a totally oddity, many many many men...but the Rocket Fuel was the opposite so im assuming it was just that pack, exotics F/M rates are really good in my experience.
> 
> the female was a total winner though , so their is that
> 
> Im getting my kimbo kush seeds back...gonna soak this instantly


Yeah my friends wowzers looks like he is gonna get 11 out of 13 females. Idk if he is even gonna have room for that many but guess he will have to figure it out.


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 24, 2019)

i got 13 females out of 2 packs of wowzers. 50/50 ration which is pretty much what i want from every pack. They all smelling hella exotic fruity already


----------



## morugawelder (Dec 24, 2019)

I got 4 cookies n cream f3 , about month half old from seed , 2 of them growing tall beasts , the other 2 about 3 " shorter but bushier ,
still cant tell if their male or female .


----------



## loop718 (Dec 25, 2019)

My strawberry n cream clones i got from my buddy. Just hitting week 6.


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 25, 2019)

the strawberries n cream looking proper!!! how's the smell on her?


----------



## loop718 (Dec 26, 2019)

sourchunks said:


> the strawberries n cream looking proper!!! how's the smell on her?


Very much like the name. These are 2 cuts from my buddy. His smelled this strong in flower but lost it during the cure. Hoping i can preserve this strong strawberry n cream funk!


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 26, 2019)

GLO posted the list of the Grease Monkey crooses they’ll have on the 1st

he said GMO x Grease Monkey will be the freebie

sucks that the banks won’t be getting Gummy Bunz or Orangutan Titties

I think im gonna get Lemon Drip and Milk Money...probably grab Grease Monkey f2 too


__
http://instagr.am/p/B6jNSEaFMh5/


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 27, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> today was a good day


wow opened up the time capsule for those or just rugged handling ?


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 27, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> wow opened up the time capsule for those or just rugged handling ?


these were a part of my vault 5 years ago

I gave up my vault but as of recently it has all come back to me


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 30, 2019)

Wow even Escobar that's how you know that is some vaulted goodness


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 30, 2019)

The cube.

double stuff’d


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Jan 2, 2020)

Has anyone here ran chemberly? I received two packs of freebies


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 2, 2020)

Pizzapunkk said:


> Has anyone here ran chemberly? I received two packs of freebies


I'm running a pack of Chemberrly right now. I got 5 beautiful ladies on the 2nd week of flower. They stink from the get go!!
All of them look very uniform.....same leaves and structure. Its just something to note because most everything I've ever run from EG there's lots of variation even in veg.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Jan 2, 2020)

sourchunks said:


> I'm running a pack of Chemberrly right now. I got 5 beautiful ladies on the 2nd week of flower. They stink from the get go!!
> All of them look very uniform.....same leaves and structure. Its just something to note because most everything I've ever run from EG there's lots of variation even in veg.


Awesome thank you. Please post updates when they are closer to being done


----------



## Raymond Knight (Jan 4, 2020)

Sailormoses said:


> Purple Lamborghini, about 1-2 more weeksView attachment 4084353 View attachment 4084354 View attachment 4084355 View attachment 4084356


Hey Im running this one as well, not a lot of info on this one, What did you think about it as far as the high, yield, flowering time and taste?


----------



## Savage419 (Jan 6, 2020)

200$ bucks for hermies? Awesome. Fuck exotic seeds and mike.


----------



## Gond00s (Jan 6, 2020)

Savage419 said:


> 200$ bucks for hermies? Awesome. Fuck exotic seeds and mike.


those look like full males bro wtf u talking about I got beans from glg nothing but expertise in the genes


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 6, 2020)

Savage419 said:


> 200$ bucks for hermies? Awesome. Fuck exotic seeds and mike.


Lol definitely not herms, just males. your profile says you joined here two years ago, and this is your first post. How do you not know the difference between a male and female plant? Plenty of $50 and under packs out there to learn off, no reason to be spending that kind of money if you can’t sex a plant yet.


----------



## Gond00s (Jan 6, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Lol definitely not herms, just males. your profile says you joined here two years ago, and this is your first post. How do you not know the difference between a male and female plant? Plenty of $50 and under packs out there to learn off, no reason to be spending that kind of money if you can’t sex a plant yet.


thank you I don't know why people drop money on beans when their brand new to growing kinda makes u look dumb


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 6, 2020)

Damn that is one hell of male. Surprised you missed it that long.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 6, 2020)

Anyone grown the straight Triple OG? I bought so many seeds one month, a year or 2 ago and SHN gave me the Triple OG, and Miami Heat for free.
Any reports on either???


----------



## Mim Towls (Jan 6, 2020)

LOL I thought I came into the thread hot. YIKES.


Anyway, I see you guys killin' it with the Wowzers, but has anyone ran the Berry Bubba?


----------



## Savage419 (Jan 6, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> those look like full males bro wtf u talking about I got beans from glg nothing but expertise in the genes


Dont call me bro and run your mouth at the same time. Glad u had a good run with em i didn't. Thats what the fuck im talking about BRO


----------



## Savage419 (Jan 6, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Lol definitely not herms, just males. your profile says you joined here two years ago, and this is your first post. How do you not know the difference between a male and female plant? Plenty of $50 and under packs out there to learn off, no reason to be spending that kind of money if you can’t sex a plant yet.


Well somehow i was smart enough to order em, grow em out, and post what shit gear it is. Dont make assumptions you cant back up i have pics of whole run....they hermied 2 weeks into flower. Fucking Rookie


----------



## Savage419 (Jan 6, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> LOL I thought I came into the thread hot. YIKES.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I see you guys killin' it with the Wowzers, but has anyone ran the Berry Bubba?
> View attachment 4451345


So be it! Was really looking forward to running these. Garbage.


----------



## Savage419 (Jan 6, 2020)

Savage419 said:


> Well somehow i was smart enough to order em, grow em out, and post what shit gear it is. Dont make assumptions you cant back up i have pics of whole run....they hermied 2 weeks into flower. Fucking Rookie


Not to mention i vegged em for 10 weeks to say i didn't notice those fucking nanners is just insulting man


----------



## pthobson (Jan 6, 2020)

Savage419 said:


> 200$ bucks for hermies? Awesome. Fuck exotic seeds and mike.


I do not see a female flower/preflower. Ought to save some of that pollen.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 6, 2020)

Savage419 said:


> Not to mention i vegged em for 10 weeks to say i didn't notice those fucking nanners is just insulting man


In the pic you posted there’s not a pistil in sight. Looks like a straight up male. That’s why people are responding the way they are.


----------



## Savage419 (Jan 6, 2020)

Savage419 said:


> 200$ bucks for hermies? Awesome. Fuck exotic seeds and mike.


After careful consideration and alot of hard realization, i think it may be possible i overlooked while sexing. Its been awhile since ive been in the dirt, and i think i may have screwed up. Worst part is i really did vegg 2 months and was Positive about my pistils and their sex. Ego bruised but ill carry on.


----------



## cottee (Jan 7, 2020)

Savage419 said:


> 200$ bucks for hermies? Awesome. Fuck exotic seeds and mike.


That’s a male dude lol maybe you should give growing tomatoes a go before spending 205 on a pack off seeds seems like you could do with the practice. Cherry tomatoes are good for begginers btw.


----------



## SoftBaked (Jan 7, 2020)

Savage419 said:


> After careful consideration and alot of hard realization, i think it may be possible i overlooked while sexing. Its been awhile since ive been in the dirt, and i think i may have screwed up. Worst part is i really did vegg 2 months and was Positive about my pistils and their sex. Ego bruised but ill carry on.


Ego bruised, but savage af when someone points something out. Better luck next time BRO. Props for taking it on the chin I guess.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 7, 2020)

Savage419 said:


> Well somehow i was smart enough to order em, grow em out, and post what shit gear it is. Dont make assumptions you cant back up i have pics of whole run....they hermied 2 weeks into flower. Fucking Rookie


Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Gond00s (Jan 7, 2020)

@Savage419 and FYI a hermi is when it’s showing balls/nanners if u see nanners with buds I would get rid of the pheno now if you have balls it’s a male and all I see from exotic is regular photos no fem soo just don’t someone because I called u out I’ve been growing for the past 3 years and I still have prob more to show and since your such a rookie you’ll see those nanners between buds in buds etc happy growing also make sure u light leak proof your grow and a hermi is when it’s all female and quite a bit of nanners or balls


----------



## Mullalulla (Jan 7, 2020)

Savage419 said:


> 200$ bucks for hermies? Awesome. Fuck exotic seeds and mike.


Dude. Thats a dude. And then reading all your later replys about it being a herm ? lol. You are a joke. To be that sure of yourself "i have pics of whole run....they hermied 2 weeks into flower. Fucking Rookie" Dude smoke some of that herb and calm down my dude. Its just a plant.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 7, 2020)

Found a couple preflowering males in the veg room today of some Strawberries & Cream f2s. Immediately culled those eager beavers. Still hoping to find a standout girl. 11/11 germinated. 9 remain.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 7, 2020)

Did my first smoke test of Strawberry Lemonade today

rolled a nice joint and smoked it on my way to work

its only been in cure for 5 days and I usually wait 30 days to smoke but I couldn’t wait

it has lost some of its terps during the drying/cure process but still smells great

the smell has changed from a fresh lemonade smell to more of a creamy lemon cake or lemon frosting smell

the taste is straight lemonade though.Probably the best tasting weed I’ve smoked in a joint.Cant wait to vape it

potency is just ok.I’d rate it a 7/10 for potency but the high does last long

gonna let it cure for a few more weeks before I smoke it again and I’ll be back with the official smoke report


----------



## Czerp (Jan 7, 2020)

New member here, first time Exotic Genetix buyer. I went with a pack of Monkey Mints to try from Area 51. Been growing Brother's Grimm C99 for the past year, need something new.


----------



## Savage419 (Jan 7, 2020)

greencropper said:


> those winning buds were probably cherry picked from the rare few that didnt herm





cottee said:


> That’s a male dude lol maybe you should give growing tomatoes a go before spending 205 on a pack off seeds seems like you could do with the practice. Cherry tomatoes are good for begginers btw.
> 
> 
> SoftBaked said:
> ...


----------



## Savage419 (Jan 7, 2020)

see any nannerz? Me neither. She hermied on me, and lots of other people have had the same issues. However i take full credit for overlooking how long i let it go


----------



## Gond00s (Jan 7, 2020)

I don't see a single hair or ball on that what do u mean?


----------



## Savage419 (Jan 7, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Found a couple preflowering males in the veg room today of some Strawberries & Cream f2s. Immediately culled those eager beavers. Still hoping to find a standout girl. 11/11 germinated. 9 remain.


Hopefully you have better luck than i did! I still have 1 stellar strawberries and cream f2(that didn't hermie) and 3 chem cookie trips. All looking awesome!


----------



## Savage419 (Jan 7, 2020)

Mullalulla said:


> Dude. Thats a dude. And then reading all your later replys about it being a herm ? lol. You are a joke. To be that sure of yourself "i have pics of whole run....they hermied 2 weeks into flower. Fucking Rookie" Dude smoke some of that herb and calm down my dude. Its just a plant.


Take exotic mikes dick outta your mouth


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Jan 7, 2020)

Savage419 said:


> Hopefully you have better luck than i did! I still have 1 stellar strawberries and cream f2(that didn't hermie) and 3 chem cookie trips. All looking awesome!


The one stellar that didn’t herm is likely the only female you had


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 7, 2020)

the trolls always come out sooner or later


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 7, 2020)

anyways my wowzers just starting to get frost all i can say is WOWZERS......super strong candy terps


----------



## Mim Towls (Jan 8, 2020)

sourchunks said:


> anyways my wowzers just starting to get frost all i can say is WOWZERS......super strong candy terps


Sweet, i'm stoked to give it a run now. Any pics?


----------



## Mullalulla (Jan 8, 2020)

Savage419 said:


> Take exotic mikes dick outta your mouth


I have a mental image of what you look like and your day to day interactions with other people. lol. MR. savage. lol. Get lost. 

"I have so much experience! So much ! SO SO MUCH ! .. look at this herm ! ... its most def a herm ... it is a herm ! .. wait .. what ? Its a male ? ... Fuck you guys its a HERM ... so it was a male .. but still fuck you guys" 

Lol.


----------



## Gond00s (Jan 8, 2020)

Mullalulla said:


> I have a mental image of what you look like and your day to day interactions with other people. lol. MR. savage. lol. Get lost.
> 
> "I have so much experience! So much ! SO SO MUCH ! .. look at this herm ! ... its most def a herm ... it is a herm ! .. wait .. what ? Its a male ? ... Fuck you guys its a HERM ... so it was a male .. but still fuck you guys"
> 
> Lol.


Ain’t the only one that thinks that


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 8, 2020)

got my order today


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 8, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> LOL I thought I came into the thread hot. YIKES.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I see you guys killin' it with the Wowzers, but has anyone ran the Berry Bubba?
> View attachment 4451345


I wonder what grape bubba they're using. I got a grape bubba pheno from hazeman that is ridiculous but I know Mike ain't using hazeman's gear, lol. Maybe from csi? Or a clone only I'd guess.


----------



## Mim Towls (Jan 8, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I wonder what grape bubba they're using. I got a grape bubba pheno from hazeman that is ridiculous but I know Mike ain't using hazeman's gear, lol. Maybe from csi? Or a clone only I'd guess.


I been wondering the same damn thing. I tried to scrounge up the info on it and I could only find the lineage of Crunk Boat on that seedfinder website. Crunk Boat's mother is labeled as Grape Bubba and then broken down into Purple Urkle x Bubba Kush. That is about as far as I made it before I just said fuck it...


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 9, 2020)

ok so the terps on most of the Wowzers so far is straight tootsie pop. It's a hard smell to describe but it is Exactly like the lollipop. A couple of the shorter phenos are pure candy strawberry. Pics will come as soon as soon as buds start taking on shape.


----------



## loop718 (Jan 9, 2020)

Couple under nugs of Strawberries n cream f2 week 8


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 9, 2020)

damn that girl is sexy!! did you find that pheno or did someone gift you a cut? how's her smell?


----------



## kona gold (Jan 9, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Couple under nugs of Strawberries n cream f2 week 8View attachment 4453307View attachment 4453308


Beautiful!
My phone screen is all bust up.
But I thought I saw a few hermies popping out?


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Beautiful!
> My phone screen is all bust up.
> But I thought I saw a few hermies popping out?


I see late seed starts for sure.


----------



## Mullalulla (Jan 10, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Couple under nugs of Strawberries n cream f2 week 8View attachment 4453307View attachment 4453308


Watch those seeds. Looks great !


----------



## loop718 (Jan 10, 2020)

Mullalulla said:


> Watch those seeds. Looks great !


Yea strawberry n cream not stable like most exotic gear... this is personal smoke and there microscopic so ill deal with it.


----------



## loop718 (Jan 10, 2020)

genuity said:


> I see late seed starts for sure.


Yep usually the case with exotic gear. They come down in a few days and there the size of pen tip so wont be too bad ive dug through some nugs and its 2 or 3 in each nug.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 10, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Yep usually the case with exotic gear. They come down in a few days and there the size of pen tip so wont be too bad ive dug through some nugs and its 2 or 3 in each nug.


What is the genetics of that one?


----------



## loop718 (Jan 10, 2020)

kona gold said:


> What is the genetics of that one?


strawberries and cream f2 my boy had 7 girls and they all chucked nanners


----------



## Mullalulla (Jan 10, 2020)

loop718 said:


> strawberries and cream f2 my boy had 7 girls and they all chucked nanners


Man that sucks to hear. They look great. I ran strawpicanna from Oni and every one of them threw balls. Nothing else in my room did. Something with the strawberry ?


----------



## kona gold (Jan 10, 2020)

loop718 said:


> strawberries and cream f2 my boy had 7 girls and they all chucked nanners


I hope their Starfighter crosses are more stable?


----------



## loop718 (Jan 10, 2020)

Mullalulla said:


> Man that sucks to hear. They look great. I ran strawpicanna from Oni and every one of them threw balls. Nothing else in my room did. Something with the strawberry ?


Idk man i popped a pack of bad betty from exotic thats a strawberry n cream cross every single one that was a girl was full on herm... idk takes alot of seeds to find 1 stable girl. These breeders should really start working one strain to make it stable not just mass producing unstable genes. But what do i know lol.


----------



## loop718 (Jan 10, 2020)

kona gold said:


> I hope their Starfighter crosses are more stable?


I hope they are for ya brotha but i wouldnt count on it. In my experience anything ive ran from exotic throws nanners early sometimes there sterile and everything comes out fire sometime u get seed pods like what i have in those pics. Good luck to ya.


----------



## loop718 (Jan 10, 2020)

Mullalulla said:


> Man that sucks to hear. They look great. I ran strawpicanna from Oni and every one of them threw balls. Nothing else in my room did. Something with the strawberry ?


Love your profile pic by the way! Nectar for the win!!!


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 10, 2020)

its the case with almost every popular breeder these days. Seed Junky, Symbiotic, Exotic, ThugPug, DJ Short (all my blueberries hermed)....the list goes on and on. If you aren't pheno hunting looking for that one special girl then its not worth it....however i believe most people purchasing these unstable packs realize that there is a high potential for hermies but just want one stable fire cut.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 10, 2020)

that being said i've found at least one stable keeper in every Exotic pack I've popped. I usually order 2 packs of each strain just because i know the odds


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 10, 2020)

so far i've found an extremely killer pheno of each of the following with no herm issues.

cookies and cream
moose tracks (lost the cut) 
rainbow chip (i have 3 keepers)
moose knuckle jockey 


running wowzers and chemberrly now so hoping to add to this list


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 10, 2020)

I didn’t/dont have any nanners on my 4 Exotic plants

maybe you guys are doing something wrong

overfeeding,heat stress,lights too intense?


----------



## JayY2015 (Jan 10, 2020)

I have two phenos of monkey mints, Both throw some nanners the last 7-10 days before harvest. Very potent stuff though. I just use tweezers and remove them and have had no problems.


----------



## loop718 (Jan 10, 2020)

sourchunks said:


> its the case with almost every popular breeder these days. Seed Junky, Symbiotic, Exotic, ThugPug, DJ Short (all my blueberries hermed)....the list goes on and on. If you aren't pheno hunting looking for that one special girl then its not worth it....however i believe most people purchasing these unstable packs realize that there is a high potential for hermies but just want one stable fire cut.


Totally agree with you but hermie and mixed sex plants are 2 sep things. I have ran packs upon packs of thug pug, top dawg, dominion, irie, list goes on non have had straight up herms like seed junky and exotic has. You can deff find fire in them but you gotta weave through a lot. My exotic had straight up male flowers on one branch and female flowers on another that would and will destroy an entire room if not caught. A couple nanners is not that big of a deal if there manageable.


----------



## loop718 (Jan 10, 2020)

JayY2015 said:


> I have two phenos of monkey mints, Both throw some nanners the last 7-10 days before harvest. Very potent stuff though. I just use tweezers and remove them and have had no problems.


Yep nanners not that big of a deal its the actual hermies that will get ya.


----------



## loop718 (Jan 10, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I didn’t/dont have any nanners on my 4 Exotic plants
> 
> maybe you guys are doing something wrong
> 
> overfeeding,heat stress,lights too intense?


Its a known thing brotha you must have good karma built up lol.


----------



## loop718 (Jan 10, 2020)

sourchunks said:


> so far i've found an extremely killer pheno of each of the following with no herm issues.
> 
> cookies and cream
> moose tracks (lost the cut)
> ...


Hope you find some killer!!


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 10, 2020)

one thing about herms that i wish i knew sooner is that a couple balls early in flower does not mean kill the plant!!! if there is one, two, or even three ball sacks that pop out in the first few weeks of flower pluck them off and finish the plant till the end. Someone brought to my attention that the clones a lot of times won't pop balls like the original mom soooooo i tried it and guess what? they were 100% correct. I'm on my 6th run with my keeper tropicana cookies.....which initially had a few balls....every run from clone has been ball free. I've killed tons of plants which i highly regret now.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 12, 2020)

loop718 said:


> I hope they are for ya brotha but i wouldnt count on it. In my experience anything ive ran from exotic throws nanners early sometimes there sterile and everything comes out fire sometime u get seed pods like what i have in those pics. Good luck to ya.


Well there is no cookie in these.
And their Starfighter is an f3.
So hoping.


----------



## lefroiddunord (Jan 12, 2020)

Hello!
I would like some help from you to choose a pack.
I can take only one, and the options are: Scoops, Cream n 'tina, Hazelnut Cream, Paradise Circus.
I didn't see much information about these strains here, anyone ran any of these?
thanks.
sorry for the bad english, I'm using google translator LOL


----------



## loop718 (Jan 12, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Well there is no cookie in these.
> And their Starfighter is an f3.
> So hoping.


Should be fine with a f3. Its been worked so i wouldnt see the point in working a f3 that herms id say ur golden.


----------



## Serverchris (Jan 13, 2020)

sourchunks said:


> one thing about herms that i wish i knew sooner is that a couple balls early in flower does not mean kill the plant!!! if there is one, two, or even three ball sacks that pop out in the first few weeks of flower pluck them off and finish the plant till the end. Someone brought to my attention that the clones a lot of times won't pop balls like the original mom soooooo i tried it and guess what? they were 100% correct. I'm on my 6th run with my keeper tropicana cookies.....which initially had a few balls....every run from clone has been ball free. I've killed tons of plants which i highly regret now.


Also keep the bottom of branches trimmed clean, you really shouldn't have growth points further down than a foot from a top of a branch. Also overfeeding has been about the quickest way I've seen to make a plant herm. And who cares about nanners in the last 2 weeks of flower, they don't have time so make seeds so they are pretty harmless unless you have younger plants in with them.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 13, 2020)

Trimmed my Wowzers #2 last night and did a early smoke test about an hour ago
FIRE 

has a strawberry candy smell with a light gas undertone

smoke is a little harsh but that’s expected since it just finished drying yesterday

potency is a 9/10 cant wait to smoke this after a full cure

will do a full smoke report in about a month


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 13, 2020)

nice Zip!! my Wowzers are early in flower and already have some crazy candy smells coming off of them. I had 13 but chopped 2 that had balls all over the place. I'm sure it will be hard to choose the one with eleven phenos but that's not a bad problem to have


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 13, 2020)

Mike was saying the Wowzers have 2 distinct phenos....one leans strawberry, one leans gelato (i think he's saying Runtz is gelato?).....i have no idea which way mine are leaning because they smell like candy. Anyone try some Runtz before? does it smell like candy or just some knockoff gelato?


----------



## Mim Towls (Jan 13, 2020)

Ya'll are killing me. I was gonna sit on my pack of the wowzers for a bit, but now I gotta pop a few.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 13, 2020)

Runtz is supposedly gelato 33xzkittlez haven’t smoked it before though.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 13, 2020)

I was not impressed with the terps and was wondering what all the hype was. Really bland/meh smoke. Prefered Gelato 33 by itself more. That being said I still grabbed a pack of Wowzers to see if that added anything. Strawberry candy smells are making me want to run them next.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 13, 2020)

so if Runtz is Gelato33xZkittlez both clone only cuts.....how the F are they crossed? did they reverse one of them to get the pollen?


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 14, 2020)

sourchunks said:


> so if Runtz is Gelato33xZkittlez both clone only cuts.....how the F are they crossed? did they reverse one of them to get the pollen?


Yes one of them would be reversed


----------



## Serverchris (Jan 14, 2020)

sourchunks said:


> Mike was saying the Wowzers have 2 distinct phenos....one leans strawberry, one leans gelato (i think he's saying Runtz is gelato?).....i have no idea which way mine are leaning because they smell like candy. Anyone try some Runtz before? does it smell like candy or just some knockoff gelato?


Supposedly it's a gelato cut that smells like Skittles, so what your picking up would make sense given the parents.


----------



## Serverchris (Jan 14, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> Runtz is supposedly gelato 33xzkittlez haven’t smoked it before though.


I think it was Mike that said it was a gelato cut that smelled like zkittlez but idk, I don't think anyone really knows what runtz really is from what I've gathered.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 14, 2020)

Runtz is Gelato 33 x Zkittlez 

Mike said the cut looks like a chunkier gelato with zkittlez terps and its fire

theres alot of fake Runtz cuts out there but he said the real one is fire


----------



## Serverchris (Jan 14, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Runtz is Gelato 33 x Zkittlez
> 
> Mike said the cut looks like a chunkier gelato with zkittlez terps and its fire
> 
> theres alot of fake Runtz cuts out there but he said the real one is fire


Good to know, I remember see him saying something like that but couldn't remember exactly what it was


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Jan 14, 2020)

Have any of y'all grown out the cream d mint or peanut butter n chocolate?


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 16, 2020)

so 1 of my Chemberrly was a full blown herm with ball sacks on every node. I have 4 beautiful girls left so i'm hoping for a nice keeper pheno. The plants have great structure and smell like cookies with a chem undertone. Wowzers need another couple weeks before i start taking pics still too young to know what the buds will look like.....smells are excellent so far.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Jan 16, 2020)

sourchunks said:


> so 1 of my Chemberrly was a full blown herm with ball sacks on every node. I have 4 beautiful girls left so i'm hoping for a nice keeper pheno. The plants have great structure and smell like cookies with a chem undertone. Wowzers need another couple weeks before i start taking pics still too young to know what the buds will look like.....smells are excellent so far.


I’d really like to see how the chemberrly comes out. I have a couple freebie packs and definitely want to run one of them soon


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 18, 2020)

Double stuff’d. this one seems to be a good mix of the parents....probably why I like it so much. One of the best highs of anything I grow.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 18, 2020)

that looks awesome!!...looks kinda like bubba kush


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 18, 2020)

picture of some bubba (not my grow)


----------



## turfsire (Jan 19, 2020)

Hey lucky me was given 10 reg seeds of chocolate marshmallow from exotic genetix, 
I'm hoping to get one decent mother from them
Anybody pop these before? As Far as exotic genetix where would they be on the ladder? Better genes than say Dutch passion sensi Seed barneys Farm who I find glamorised s***..
thoughts , turfsire


----------



## arcalion (Jan 23, 2020)

These are my chemberrly keepers; constantly going to be cloning them; also have vanilla gorilla that I've kept; but it was only one out of a 6 pack


----------



## Serverchris (Jan 23, 2020)

arcalion said:


> These are my chemberrly keepers; constantly going to be cloning them; also have vanilla gorilla that I've kept; but it was only one out of a 6 packView attachment 4462642View attachment 4462642View attachment 4462643View attachment 4462644View attachment 4462646View attachment 4462642View attachment 4462646


What do they smell like?


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 23, 2020)

those are very nice! my chemberrly are about half way through flower and lookin superb. Hard to tell which will be the one but i can tell you this....the bud to leaf ratio is insane


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 23, 2020)

i really like the resemblance of GMO in that 4th pic. What day of flower?


----------



## rickjamesdank (Jan 24, 2020)

Mullalulla said:


> I have a mental image of what you look like and your day to day interactions with other people. lol. MR. savage. lol. Get lost.
> 
> "I have so much experience! So much ! SO SO MUCH ! .. look at this herm ! ... its most def a herm ... it is a herm ! .. wait .. what ? Its a male ? ... Fuck you guys its a HERM ... so it was a male .. but still fuck you guys"
> 
> Lol.


----------



## arcalion (Jan 24, 2020)

Serverchris said:


> What do they smell like?


Uh I actually forget at this point but it was more of a kushy smell; and I ended up throwing them all in there own separate bags and mixed a could different strains.
But they're a nice Cakey strain


----------



## arcalion (Jan 24, 2020)

I also got to grow out one vanilla gorilla, the funniest thing is they stretched like crazy, I wasn't going to clone them thinking they would yield pretty bad. But they turned out frosty af and ended up being my highest yielder on the table.. but I ofcourse didnt take pictures of the plant thinking it wasnt special lol


----------



## Mim Towls (Jan 24, 2020)

arcalion said:


> I also got to grow out one vanilla gorilla, the funniest thing is they stretched like crazy, I wasn't going to clone them thinking they would yield pretty bad. But they turned out frosty af and ended up being my highest yielder on the table.. but I ofcourse didnt take pictures of the plant thinking it wasnt special lol


Nice!


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 24, 2020)

The strawberry and cream mothers


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 25, 2020)

Wowzers are doing incredibly well with probably 3-4 weeks to go till chop. As of right now there are 6 keepers with amazing frost and terps of artificial strawberries. Theres 3 that are turning purple and have a more intense berry aroma (one of them smells like purple urkle). 2 phenos look like gelato to me with rock hard bud structure.....they have more of a creamy strawberry aroma with gas on the back end. The ones I'm most likely not keeping were the super sativa dominant looking ones.....they have more of a sweet hazy smell but we will see how they turn out.

Chemberrly is really starting to impress me.....maybe more than the wowzers. The buds are taking shape with a very frosty GMO look to them. FAT CALYX. I have 4 phenos and honestly they all look like keepers so far. 2 have a more sweet strawberry smell and 2 have that funky GMO chem smell.
There is virtually no leaf on these girls just buds on a stick which is awesome!!

I'm taking pics in a few days


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 25, 2020)

sourchunks said:


> Wowzers are doing incredibly well with probably 3-4 weeks to go till chop. As of right now there are 6 keepers with amazing frost and terps of artificial strawberries. Theres 3 that are turning purple and have a more intense berry aroma (one of them smells like purple urkle). 2 phenos look like gelato to me with rock hard bud structure.....they have more of a creamy strawberry aroma with gas on the back end. The ones I'm most likely not keeping were the super sativa dominant looking ones.....they have more of a sweet hazy smell but we will see how they turn out.
> 
> Chemberrly is really starting to impress me.....maybe more than the wowzers. The buds are taking shape with a very frosty GMO look to them. FAT CALYX. I have 4 phenos and honestly they all look like keepers so far. 2 have a more sweet strawberry smell and 2 have that funky GMO chem smell.
> There is virtually no leaf on these girls just buds on a stick which is awesome!!
> ...


Nice , those chemberrly looked good


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 26, 2020)

sourchunks said:


> Wowzers are doing incredibly well with probably 3-4 weeks to go till chop. As of right now there are 6 keepers with amazing frost and terps of artificial strawberries. Theres 3 that are turning purple and have a more intense berry aroma (one of them smells like purple urkle). 2 phenos look like gelato to me with rock hard bud structure.....they have more of a creamy strawberry aroma with gas on the back end. The ones I'm most likely not keeping were the super sativa dominant looking ones.....they have more of a sweet hazy smell but we will see how they turn out.
> 
> Chemberrly is really starting to impress me.....maybe more than the wowzers. The buds are taking shape with a very frosty GMO look to them. FAT CALYX. I have 4 phenos and honestly they all look like keepers so far. 2 have a more sweet strawberry smell and 2 have that funky GMO chem smell.
> There is virtually no leaf on these girls just buds on a stick which is awesome!!
> ...


Cant wait to see some pics

Wowzers is some good smoke

its a little too heavy indica leaning for me but still some damn good smoke

i smoked a bowl 2 days ago when i got off work and instantly melted into the couch and was sleep within 30 minutes

I haven’t smoked my Wowzers #1 yet

that one had thinner sativa type of leaves and longer slimmer buds

hoping the high is more sativa leaning or 50/50

I also just put 1 Lemon Drip bean in the dirt yesterday

I did want to pop a Milk Money bean too but don’t have the space right now


----------



## Raymond Knight (Jan 29, 2020)

The first Purple Lamborghini female I have in flower is throwing balls [just a few] on the underbranches


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 29, 2020)

Raymond Knight said:


> The first Purple Lamborghini female I have in flower is throwing balls [just a few] on the underbranches


Man, lots of reports of hermies in this thread. I still haven't popped any of my exotic packs yet. I still will, but I'm gonna have to be careful. So he releases fire, but unstable stuff? that's pretty lazy. FYI- I lollypop my plants so I don't get balls down below.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 29, 2020)

Anyone enjoy running donkey butter? A friend is offering cuts but some reports say herm others say good to go.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 29, 2020)

yup Exotic Genetix has some herms. Please send your packs to me!!


----------



## Raymond Knight (Jan 29, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Man, lots of reports of hermies in this thread. I still haven't popped any of my exotic packs yet. I still will, but I'm gonna have to be careful. So he releases fire, but unstable stuff? that's pretty lazy. FYI- I lollypop my plants so I don't get balls down below.


Yeah its a small amount on just the first female of a pack run im doing and it had odd preflowers, hard to describe , neither male nor female at first but they looked like small nodes kind of , retarded internodes , to explain it better they were like small branches or they tried throwing a branch where a preflower was suppossed to be but it never developed. So I let it keep going because they showed before the flip and I flipped em and they went on to become females however the lower budsites have had 4-6 male nanners under the buds i plucked off and sprayed and it seems to be budding up fine now at 25 days but I will watch it close daily . The other one about to go into flower after a male I had to chuck has perfect female preflowers that have showed up and none of those weird preflower growths the first one had.


----------



## Raymond Knight (Jan 30, 2020)

pic of that herm, this little side branch was the most affected but you can see the balls on the bottom.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 30, 2020)

Update on the Strawberries & Cream f2s: Out of 11 plants (from 11 seeds), we've had 5 males that preflowered under 18/6 and 1 runt. One is being sexed now and looks like it could be female. Crossing fingers it's a girl and she's a beaut.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 30, 2020)

Raymond Knight said:


> pic of that herm, this little side branch was the most affected but you can see the balls on the bottom.


Those kind of look like seeds forming to me, but you're not that far into flower either. Weird. Any light leaks/stress?


sourchunks said:


> yup Exotic Genetix has some herms. Please send your packs to me!!


f2s costed $200 for the pack. You prob won't get many takers on that


----------



## Raymond Knight (Jan 30, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Those kind of look like seeds forming to me, but you're not that far into flower either. Weird. Any light leaks/stress?
> 
> f2s costed $200 for the pack. You prob won't get many takers on that


The only stress I have is cold nights right now around 55-at the worst to 60 lights out. Ive read humic acid on certain purple plants can cause this and its in the regiment I use, buddha grow and bloom, I used to see this when I ran fem seeds a lot.


----------



## Mim Towls (Jan 31, 2020)

Driznipper popped balls on me. I run lots of humic and fulvic, and have colder nights. Not sure if that's helping, but another one down.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 2, 2020)

If anybody has a pack of triple og or trilogy to trade let me know. I have a bunch of bodhi packs and few other breeder packs and seeds to trade.
Thanks


----------



## Aheadatime (Feb 2, 2020)

Craigson said:


> If anybody has a pack of triple og or trilogy to trade let me know. I have a bunch of bodhi packs and few other breeder packs and seeds to trade.
> Thanks


PM sent brother


----------



## newyorkheadrush (Feb 2, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I currently have 10 Exotic plants in veg,hoping I get atleast 4 ladies out the bunch
> 
> 2 Mikes Strawberry Lemonade
> 2 Wowzers
> ...


 Hey how did it go with the mikes strawberry lemonade? Did it yield as great as they say it does


----------



## Mim Towls (Feb 5, 2020)

The wowzers are already looking like winners, even as small seedlings. Very vigorous lil things, got me hopeful.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 5, 2020)

newyorkheadrush said:


> Hey how did it go with the mikes strawberry lemonade? Did it yield as great as they say it does


Yield was ok

i got almost 3 oz in a 3gal smartpot

only vegged for about 3 1/2 weeks


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 5, 2020)

Guys it’s been such a long time since I’ve been on here. Great to be back in the game tho. I’ve moved a couple times now and just finished my new room. I order from the tude And purchased a pack of wowzers with I received 2 free truffle butters. Seen how good those seeds looked which were tiger striped like crazy and decided to get a pack of chocolatina. I’ve already received my seeds and picked 4 wowzers 4 choclatina 2 truffles also I had 2 free autos I popped as well, thats not out of all the seeds I received, it’s just the best looking seeds out of each that I picked. Everyone I picked germed just by soaking them in cups of water. I put them in fox farm oceans until I find that fire pheno at that time I’ll sog flood and drain. Pics soon.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 5, 2020)

Pics the two one gallon pots are my autos. I had one chocolatina that never popped out of the soil.


----------



## Raymond Knight (Feb 6, 2020)

Wanted to check in and show you that first Purple Lamborghini which had had some , and they were minor, hermies on the lower ends I wrote about earlier and posted a pic, like I said they were very very few and I had missed one and it actually threw white hairs out of it instead of bananas so it was weird, anyway, Im glad I kept it, I did chuck the rooted clone though but it is really starting to produce after a late start. Im in the offseason in a colder room lights off ,55 to 60 and that always happens this time of year.
I have a special one here, the smell is the triangle kush from the dads side, Im sure of its smell, so I have a cool pheno here and its starting resin production at day 28 here from flip. Its a hungry plant. Itll fade early on me but it wont matter, I'll def make it. I want to get some Urkle phenos too but this is dank.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2020)

I’ve never had to deal with hermies but just based off this thread I’m sure it’s to come. That purple lambo looks good very nice structure. What were you growing in?


----------



## newyorkheadrush (Feb 6, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Yield was ok
> 
> i got almost 3 oz in a 3gal smartpot
> 
> only vegged for about 3 1/2 weeks


okay understandable if maybe bigger pot and few more days of veg would prob yield you a little more ..how was the smoke bro ? Thanks for your feedback


----------



## beercan (Feb 6, 2020)

Had donkey butter for the first time and wow it was amazing!!! Are they still available? Everywhere i found em sold out


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2020)

beercan said:


> Had donkey butter for the first time and wow it was amazing!!! Are they still available? Everywhere i found em sold out


Out of stock from the banks I know


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 6, 2020)

newyorkheadrush said:


> okay understandable if maybe bigger pot and few more days of veg would prob yield you a little more ..how was the smoke bro ? Thanks for your feedback


the smoke is ok

smells good,kinda like lemon icing

it hits smooth and has a thick lemonade taste

the taste is definitely the best part of this pheno to me

potency is just ok.I'd rate it a 7/10

definitely believe their are better phenos in the pack so I'll be popping a few more next round


----------



## Who_care5 (Feb 8, 2020)

I was looking into getting exotic genetix but after reading about all the hermi problems I’m not so sure anymore.


----------



## newyorkheadrush (Feb 9, 2020)

Who_care5 said:


> I was looking into getting exotic genetix but after reading about all the hermi problems I’m not so sure anymore.


Same way I feel I was so hype about running with them but all this herm issues not good I don’t want to waste time and space ..


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

I expect a certain amount of herms given the modern clones used. If you're growing a GG4 cross or a cookie cross, gelato, sherb etc, you have to expect some herms on the seed plants. From clone, most will be totally fine. What I can't get over with Exotic's work though is, it rarely if ever has a loud nose and the smoke is usually about as unique as smoking a wet dish cloth. Bland as fuck, anything but exotic.


----------



## newyorkheadrush (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> I expect a certain amount of herms given the modern clones used. If you're growing a GG4 cross or a cookie cross, gelato, sherb etc, you have to expect some herms on the seed plants. From clone, most will be totally fine. What I can't get over with Exotic's work though is, it rarely if ever has a loud nose and the smoke is usually about as unique as smoking a wet dish cloth. Bland as fuck, anything but exotic.


Dmn for real I was expecting a serious dank from them so much hype about exotic


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

newyorkheadrush said:


> Dmn for real I was expecting a serious dank from them so much hype about exotic


I mean their cookies and cream #13 breeder selected cut is a perfect example. Exotic selected that cut himself and I don't think I've ever grown anything with as little odor and flavor once dried. It was unbelievable almost.


----------



## Who_care5 (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> I mean their cookies and cream #13 breeder selected cut is a perfect example. Exotic selected that cut himself and I don't think I've ever grown anything with as little odor and flavor once dried. It was unbelievable almost.


Fuck dude. Now I’m really on the fence. I don’t want to piss away money especially sense his newer stuff is priced so high. What do you recommend? who has the fire?


----------



## sourchunks (Feb 10, 2020)

I agree that his cookies and Cream line is far from super loud but it provides the bag appeal. If you want the loud from EG go with there triple OG crosses.....there's plenty of stinky funk to be found. I'm just finishing up a round of wowzers and Chemberrly and there's some killer phenos with both. Wowzers has some crazy fruity terps and one is just pure sour kush. Chemberrly is very loud like chemdog.


----------



## Who_care5 (Feb 10, 2020)

sourchunks said:


> I agree that his cookies and Cream line is far from super loud but it provides the bag appeal. If you want the loud from EG go with there triple OG crosses.....there's plenty of stinky funk to be found. I'm just finishing up a round of wowzers and Chemberrly and there's some killer phenos with both. Wowzers has some crazy fruity terps and one is just pure sour kush. Chemberrly is very loud like chemdog.


What about his mint chocolate chip line? Or grease monkey?


----------



## Mim Towls (Feb 11, 2020)

Who_care5 said:


> What about his mint chocolate chip line? Or grease monkey?


I am far from an exotic fan boy, but I can't act like this Vanilla Gorilla I found isn't the best shit me or the homies ever smoked. She checks all my boxes and puts up with whatever I throw at her. I can't speak from experience on the other grease monkey crosses though.


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 11, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> I expect a certain amount of herms given the modern clones used. If you're growing a GG4 cross or a cookie cross, gelato, sherb etc, you have to expect some herms on the seed plants. From clone, most will be totally fine. What I can't get over with Exotic's work though is, it rarely if ever has a loud nose and the smoke is usually about as unique as smoking a wet dish cloth. Bland as fuck, anything but exotic.


Thanks for the heads up on that! How many Exotic beans have you popped and grown out? Which strains have you smoked?


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 11, 2020)

both of my Wowzers have good terps and are real potent

my #1 is too potent for me.Ive smoked it twice so far and freaked out both time

#2 is more indica than #1 and has stronger terps.Almost as potent as the #1 but I believe the high is more tolerable because its more 50/50 or slightly indica leaning.The #1 is a powerful sativa thats not for everybody.

Strawberry Lemonade has great terps and a really nice focused slightly uplifting high

Its my favorite of the 4 Exotic plants i grew.I really like the high just wish it was a tad bit more potent but like i said in a earlier post im pretty sure theres a better pheno in the pack

my Triple Chocolate Chip is the least terpy but still has kushy smell with hints of chocolate

its a heavy couch lock indica.Not as potent as the Wowzer #1 but its a better high

overall im pleased with Exotic

I grew stuff from Exotic,In House,Bodhi,Useful,and Honest last round and my Exotic plants were overall the best along with In House

I cant speak for the C&C line though.All the packs I have are from the S&C,Triple OG,Mint Chocolate Chip,and Grease Monkey lines


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 11, 2020)

The state of genetics now a days is getting kinda sad, and cynical. Its so hard to find dedicated stable genetic lines. Very few breeders like to work a lineage long enough to make it worth the journey. Its just new hybrid after new hybrid. And these hybrids collect top dollar. Anywhere from $120-250 for 6-12 seeds. More and more becoming feminized hybrids. That all spells a bad ending to a otherwise prolific genetic pool that mankind has created.

I love the whole team at Exotic. The team has been the upmost kind, humble and respectful people. I have enjoyed many bong rips of some really fine cannabis from exotic. But, it pains me to see them sliding into the hybrid hype clout train. I am all for creating new terp profiles but I think long term our industry is going to chase $ over chasing whats best for the cannabis genetic pool as a whole.

I guess I will go smoke my GSC X Dosidos X Cookies n Cream X Daily Driver X GG4 X Sundae Driver X Runtz X Gushers and pipe dream back to the days when breeders worked with the interest of cannabis at hand and not $ at heart.


----------



## Mullalulla (Feb 11, 2020)

BrewerT said:


> The state of genetics now a days is getting kinda sad, and cynical. Its so hard to find dedicated stable genetic lines. Very few breeders like to work a lineage long enough to make it worth the journey. Its just new hybrid after new hybrid. And these hybrids collect top dollar. Anywhere from $120-250 for 6-12 seeds. More and more becoming feminized hybrids. That all spells a bad ending to a otherwise prolific genetic pool that mankind has created.
> 
> I love the whole team at Exotic. The team has been the upmost kind, humble and respectful people. I have enjoyed many bong rips of some really fine cannabis from exotic. But, it pains me to see them sliding into the hybrid hype clout train. I am all for creating new terp profiles but I think long term our industry is going to chase $ over chasing whats best for the cannabis genetic pool as a whole.
> 
> I guess I will go smoke my GSC X Dosidos X Cookies n Cream X Daily Driver X GG4 X Sundae Driver X Runtz X Gushers and pipe dream back to the days when breeders worked with the interest of cannabis at hand and not $ at heart.


Dude every thread is some old fuck just yearning for the "old days" where breeders hated money .. hated it .. so when you actually could talk to them on some odd forum they would just send you the fire no need to pay .. and all the weed was so dope .. dude there are plenty of people still fucking around with the old school strains .. go fuck with them .. no one .. mike ... rado anyone cares about what the BrewerT's opinion is .. just chill dude.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 11, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> I am far from an exotic fan boy, but I can't act like this Vanilla Gorilla I found isn't the best shit me or the homies ever smoked. She checks all my boxes and puts up with whatever I throw at her. I can't speak from experience on the other grease monkey crosses though.


I asked Mike himself on IG if I should go with Vanilla Gorilla or Milk Money for that Cookies and Cream terp, and he told me Milk Money was the way to go. Just putting out there in case anyone was choosing between those two. The only difference between them is that Milk Money used a Grease Monkey male and a Cookies and Cream mother. Vice versa for the Vanilla Gorilla


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 11, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> I asked Mike himself on IG if I should go with Vanilla Gorilla or Milk Money for that Cookies and Cream terp, and he told me Milk Money was the way to go. Just putting out there in case anyone was choosing between those two. The only difference between them is that Milk Money used a Grease Monkey male and a Cookies and Cream mother. Vice versa for the Vanilla Gorilla


Milk Money is a fem only line

it uses pollen from the Grease Monkey keeper

im not sure if he used the C&C #13 f1 cut or the Matty B f2 cut for Milk Money cause he never answers the question every time i ask

the Matty B cut is supposed to better than the 13 cut


----------



## Mim Towls (Feb 12, 2020)

I bet he did suggest the fem lol. I started the rest of my pack of VG in hopes of a decent male to make some f2's. I am just finishing up a cross with my VG and an Ak47 and I cannot believe how many seeds you can harvest from a small clone. It makes the price of packs sicken me even more...


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 14, 2020)

Update on Strawberries & Cream f2s. We are down to 6 plants total of 11 beans popped. 1 of them is a male. He started to get some growth in veg, then just toppled over yesterday at about 1 foot tall from soil. Hoping to find at least a couple females to flower out.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 20, 2020)

Lemon Drip 3 weeks in veg


----------



## Raymond Knight (Feb 20, 2020)

SmittyB.. said:


> I’ve never had to deal with hermies but just based off this thread I’m sure it’s to come. That purple lambo looks good very nice structure. What were you growing in?


Fox Farm, its a smaller plant compared to the ones in back of it , was grown in the offseason in the winter, it has a 3x stretch to it in normal conditions.


----------



## Raymond Knight (Mar 8, 2020)

The first one is done, I took it at day 61, it was an offseason grow with low lights off temps but still was a nice plant after the weird preflowers and keeping an extra eye on it. Im really psyched the next 2 females were vegged longer and have warmer lights off temps and are bigger plants for sure with no weird growth. Smoking some early samples and its grapey and kushy.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 10, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B9j4LvWHJAL/


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 13, 2020)

Hey guys, these are fem seeds right? Sorry for the dumb question, i googled around and was having a hard time finding anything. Thx fellas.


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Mar 13, 2020)

I think the mystery cookies he uses is sin mint cookies. (Not thin mint). Has any one found anything good from the monkey mints line ?


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 13, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Hey guys, these are fem seeds right? Sorry for the dumb question, i googled around and was having a hard time finding anything. Thx fellas.
> View attachment 4503326


Yes, they have the female sign


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 13, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Yes, they have the female sign


Yea what my girl said lol thx brother


----------



## SmittyB.. (Mar 13, 2020)

Anyone experience funny or unique leaf growth from any of their genetics?


----------



## morugawelder (Mar 14, 2020)

Trimming up some Cookies n Cream f3 , Nice berry cushy aroma , 
 A look at one of the ladies pre chop ,


----------



## HowdIGetSoHigh (Mar 14, 2020)

Someone said these genetics are flavorless and boring smokes? Looking to pick up some of these great looking plants but don't want shit smoke, can anyone chime in?


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 14, 2020)

HowdIGetSoHigh said:


> Someone said these genetics are flavorless and boring smokes? Looking to pick up some of these great looking plants but don't want shit smoke, can anyone chime in?


this thread is 151 pages long, and seems pretty popular. I suppose if you were looking for the truth, (and if it really mattered that much)you would have to do 15 minutes of reading through this thread. Since you are only looking for the opinion of the first person to respond, why not just flip a coin instead?


----------



## HowdIGetSoHigh (Mar 14, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> this thread is 151 pages long, and seems pretty popular. I suppose if you were looking for the truth, (and if it really mattered that much)you would have to do 15 minutes of reading through this thread. Since you are only looking for the opinion of the first person to respond, why not just flip a coin instead?


Guess what, I have read multiple pages, people have said little about taste and potency. A page ago people were complaining about it being tasteless weed and no one refuted it. Now tell me, what was the value in your reply? I guess just being a dick to be a dick? Keep addin value lmao


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 14, 2020)

I didnt have a problem with the 3 strains i grew out

Strawberry Lemonade had amazing lemonade terps and a nice complex 50/50 high

Wowzers was also terpy and extremely potent but I guess you could call that high boring if you're a snob like I am

Triple Chocolate Chip had average terps but the high is good.Indica leaning high but doesnt put me out like alot of indicas do.Its a good strain for watching movies/playing video games

its really all pheno dependent

you're gonna get some good and bad phenos with any f1 cross.Some phenos will have great terps,some wont have any terps at all.Some with have amazing highs,some will have boring or weird highs


----------



## Serverchris (Mar 14, 2020)

HowdIGetSoHigh said:


> Someone said these genetics are flavorless and boring smokes? Looking to pick up some of these great looking plants but don't want shit smoke, can anyone chime in?


The wowzers I saw finished were pretty weak on terps, they were really pretty but I was expecting more from the descriptions. The one with the most flavor lightly seeded itself as well so I'm not sure id try anymore exotic.


----------



## casperd (Mar 15, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I didnt have a problem with the 3 strains i grew out
> 
> Strawberry Lemonade had amazing lemonade terps and a nice complex 50/50 high
> 
> ...


WHATS SOME OF THE BETTER STRAINS BREEDERS FOR KNOCK OUT INDICAS AND SUPER STINKY STRAINS WITH GOOD TERPS THAT CAN GET FROM MAJOR SEED BANKS ? I JUST FINISHED SOME SOUR BUBBLE NICE SMOKE BUT NOT THAT STINKY


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 15, 2020)

HowdIGetSoHigh said:


> Guess what, I have read multiple pages, people have said little about taste and potency. A page ago people were complaining about it being tasteless weed and no one refuted it. Now tell me, what was the value in your reply? I guess just being a dick to be a dick? Keep addin value lmao


The value was telling you to read the thread. I happen to know for a fact there is more info than you could ever need to answer your question Right in this thread. I guess I thought you were actually interested, didn’t realize you were just trying to make conversation.


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 15, 2020)

exotic has some amazing phenos. not just flavorless finds. you gotta pop beans to find them. i’d say there is likely one in a pack. maybe more. i’ve had a few mild flavs and some real heaters. no instability or herms on my end so far either. 

if you want to try some older exotic gear to see for yourself, area 51 has backstock seeds for 50$ and I got a solfire fems freebie. picked up monkey mints and cream n tina.


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 15, 2020)

Ended up with at least 3 females in pack of Strawberries & Cream f2s (one still being sexed). They're all about 4 weeks into flower right now and all 3 have the same smell that's just like Captain Crunch berries in a bowl of milk. 1 is getting extra frosty and the other 2 are still pretty frosty already. Will try to get pics up soon.


----------



## Mim Towls (Mar 15, 2020)

I have personally grown out Jet-A, Eye Candy, Shaved Monkey, Blue Steel, Vanilla Gorilla, and currently half way through a wowzers. All of those strains were top shelf dank. If you pay attention, don't overfeed or light stress them, you can find the heat. I came into the thread like an overfeeding cry baby, but when I think about it, every flower I've finished from them has been fantastic. I'm not sure that I've ever grown a flower that doesn't smell good though. I would say expecting one keeper/female a pack is a safe expectation, but sometimes you'll get lucky. 


Some of my VG fans are doing this now which is kinda neat lookin'


----------



## beercan (Mar 15, 2020)

Anyone have donkey butter?


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 15, 2020)

casperd said:


> WHATS SOME OF THE BETTER STRAINS BREEDERS FOR KNOCK OUT INDICAS AND SUPER STINKY STRAINS WITH GOOD TERPS THAT CAN GET FROM MAJOR SEED BANKS ? I JUST FINISHED SOME SOUR BUBBLE NICE SMOKE BUT NOT THAT STINKY


Im really not the person to ask for indicas

my stash is mostly sativa hybrids and 50/50 crosses

I try to stay away from knockout indicas


----------



## SmittyB.. (Mar 15, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> I have personally grown out Jet-A, Eye Candy, Shaved Monkey, Blue Steel, Vanilla Gorilla, and currently half way through a wowzers. All of those strains were top shelf dank. If you pay attention, don't overfeed or light stress them, you can find the heat. I came into the thread like an overfeeding cry baby, but when I think about it, every flower I've finished from them has been fantastic. I'm not sure that I've ever grown a flower that doesn't smell good though. I would say expecting one keeper/female a pack is a safe expectation, but sometimes you'll get lucky.
> View attachment 4504894
> 
> Some of my VG fans are doing this now which is kinda neat lookin'
> View attachment 4504897


My donkey butter, wowzers and chocolatina are all doing this same thing.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Mar 15, 2020)

beercan said:


> Anyone have donkey butter?


2 freebies w my first order of wowzers


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 15, 2020)

SmittyB.. said:


> My donkey butter, wowzers and chocolatina are all doing this same thing.


How far along are you on the chocolatina? What does it smell like?


----------



## Mim Towls (Mar 15, 2020)

SmittyB.. said:


> My donkey butter, wowzers and chocolatina are all doing this same thing.


That's strange, I have a couple different vg that are doing it now. Never seen it before. One of them is from a Fem seed I made on accident. Looks cool but idk if it means anything...


----------



## SmittyB.. (Mar 15, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> How far along are you on the chocolatina? What does it smell like?


No smell pheno searching now donkey butter wowzers and chocolatina


----------



## SmittyB.. (Mar 15, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> That's strange, I have a couple different vg that are doing it now. Never seen it before. One of them is from a Fem seed I made on accident. Looks cool but idk if it means anything...


Yea all kinds of different growth


----------



## SmittyB.. (Mar 15, 2020)

SmittyB.. said:


> No smell pheno searching now donkey butter wowzers and chocolatina


I mean it does have a smell but no flower yet


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 16, 2020)

i kept 4 phenos out of 2 packs of wowzers and 2 keepers from the Chemberrly freebie.

Wowzers: #12-purple, crazy frost, raspberry danish smell and flavor, incredibly resistant.
#11- purple, dense, frosty, smell like fruity pebbles cereal, 
#2- green, dense as rock, sour kush/cookie smell
#10-green, dense as rock, vanilla cookie terps

Chemberrly: #2- green, big buds on a stick with no leaf, funky garlic terps.
#4-green, very similar look and smell to GMO Cookies.


----------



## HowdIGetSoHigh (Mar 16, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> The value was telling you to read the thread. I happen to know for a fact there is more info than you could ever need to answer your question Right in this thread. I guess I thought you were actually interested, didn’t realize you were just trying to make conversation.


Nope, just trying to be witty and yet I still havent see anyone praising the taste or actually defending it. Literally posts above you claim they wouldn't grow Wowzers again bc the smoke was meh. But by all means, it's In THe thReaD br0. Asking people to talk about the actual smoke, since I've read 60 plus pages and has read nothing but negative comments isnt a ridiculous request.


----------



## HowdIGetSoHigh (Mar 16, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I didnt have a problem with the 3 strains i grew out
> 
> Strawberry Lemonade had amazing lemonade terps and a nice complex 50/50 high
> 
> ...


I figured as such. I found it odd how many people were hating on the smokes from what I read and didnt see many people responding to those complaints. Wish Exotic didnt just throw out cross after cross and did less in order to just get more consistent phenos but hey 150 a pack is probably too hard to pass up for him.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 16, 2020)

HowdIGetSoHigh said:


> Someone said these genetics are flavorless and boring smokes? Looking to pick up some of these great looking plants but don't want shit smoke, can anyone chime in?


I’ve smoked Lemon Meringue and it was delicious. I bought a pack to run because of the taste and effect.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Mar 16, 2020)

Attitude is doing 3 free reg Mr. Nastys with a purchase of exotic genetix


----------



## Raymond Knight (Mar 20, 2020)

The first Purple Lamborghini dried and cured, wasnt my keeper, a little light on smell and taste but not bad, next one was grown with warmer night temps and smells stronger and is a better plant , still is a above average smoke that kept me going just not my keeper, didnt stop me from ordering chocolate marshmallows too which Im running in early veg a bunch of em.


----------



## HowdIGetSoHigh (Mar 20, 2020)

Raymond Knight said:


> The first Purple Lamborghini dried and cured, wasnt my keeper, a little light on smell and taste but not bad, next one was grown with warmer night temps and smells stronger and is a better plant , still is a above average smoke that kept me going just not my keeper, didnt stop me from ordering chocolate marshmallows too which Im running in early veg a bunch of em.View attachment 4509052


Still looks really fire.

Potent smoke?


----------



## SmittyB.. (Mar 20, 2020)

Raymond Knight said:


> The first Purple Lamborghini dried and cured, wasnt my keeper, a little light on smell and taste but not bad, next one was grown with warmer night temps and smells stronger and is a better plant , still is a above average smoke that kept me going just not my keeper, didnt stop me from ordering chocolate marshmallows too which Im running in early veg a bunch of em.View attachment 4509052


What were your day and night temps on each if you don’t mind sharing?


----------



## ace777 (Mar 20, 2020)

Raymond Knight said:


> The first Purple Lamborghini dried and cured, wasnt my keeper, a little light on smell and taste but not bad, next one was grown with warmer night temps and smells stronger and is a better plant , still is a above average smoke that kept me going just not my keeper, didnt stop me from ordering chocolate marshmallows too which Im running in early veg a bunch of em.View attachment 4509052


watch the choco mallows like a hawk had 4throw bananas like crazy never seen anything like it before
My rooms are dialled in and they were only ones out of 14 strains to throw bananas


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 24, 2020)

Here's a pic of a Strawberries & Cream f2 at 59 days. Still going to let her go another week maybe. Smells on her (and all the s&c girls) is exactly like Captain Crunch berries. Pretty cool. I've had a plant that had a very similar smell before but this one is more pronounced than I can remember the other one being. Really hope the taste comes through. Next couple runs we'll focus on bringing out more beauty with a bigger plant, but it's very similar in frostiness to the Strawberry Goji. I'd say they're even on the frost-o-meter right now.


----------



## bottletoke (Mar 24, 2020)

SmittyB.. said:


> 2 freebies w my first order of wowzers


who's giving out donkey butter freebies? I've been searching for donkey butter for a while.....


----------



## SmittyB.. (Mar 24, 2020)

bottletoke said:


> who's giving out donkey butter freebies? I've been searching for donkey butter for a while.....


Tude was for a promo


----------



## bottletoke (Mar 25, 2020)

SmittyB.. said:


> Tude was for a promo


no shit, how long ago?


----------



## SmittyB.. (Mar 25, 2020)

bottletoke said:


> no shit, how long ago?


End of last yr


----------



## bottletoke (Mar 25, 2020)

SmittyB.. said:


> End of last yr


Fuck my life, thx!


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 25, 2020)

Pack o cream n Tina, aka squirtina on the cheap, have high hopes


----------



## kroc (Mar 26, 2020)

hyroot said:


> Mike said himself in a live stream on instagram that he doesn't have testers. And he pops 6 seeds of each strain. That's his testing strategy.
> 
> Shit I've already ran 40 seeds just by myself of my own bermuda breath seeds that I bred. That doesn't count the seeds my.friends ran. I don't even plan on realeasing it. Just working with it.


this needs to be bumped 

300 dollar purchase and you get 3 free seeds, LOL wut..


----------



## HowdIGetSoHigh (Mar 26, 2020)

kroc said:


> this needs to be bumped
> 
> 300 dollar purchase and you get 3 free seeds, LOL wut..


Pretty much my conclusion I've come to. Feel free to drop 150 on unstable genetics, high risk high reward but plenty of fire out there for that money that are actually stable.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Mar 27, 2020)

HowdIGetSoHigh said:


> Pretty much my conclusion I've come to. Feel free to drop 150 on unstable genetics, high risk high reward but plenty of fire out there for that money that are actually stable.


What other breeders have you decided on with more stable genetics?


----------



## HowdIGetSoHigh (Mar 27, 2020)

SmittyB.. said:


> What other breeders have you decided on with more stable genetics?


Theres no guarantee strain X will be more stable than Y 100% time but at least test your stuff. If you're popping 6 beans and posting pics on your instagram acting shocked on what you're finding and dont have any idea what to expect, that's a red flag for me. 
As far companies that test and have stable genetics, theres plenty, anything Brother Grimm, Bodhi, Th Seeds all test their strains and work to actually improve their lines.


----------



## Mim Towls (Mar 27, 2020)

LOL @ "acting shocked on what you're finding". That is true though.


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 27, 2020)

Here's a Strawberries & Cream f2 at 42 days today. Very sweet smells just like Captain Crunch berries. Oily resin. The females have come out great all with the same smell.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 27, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Here's a Strawberries & Cream f2 at 42 days today. Very sweet smells just like Captain Crunch berries. Oily resin. The females have come out great all with the same smell.
> 
> View attachment 4515864


Day 42? She looks done


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 27, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Day 42? She looks done


I know right? They are all super frosty like that but when you zoom in the trich heads are all mostly clear still. Strain info says 56 days but yeah I might take it down earlier than that if they amber up.


----------



## Raymond Knight (Mar 29, 2020)

HowdIGetSoHigh said:


> Still looks really fire.
> 
> Potent smoke?


Yes its potent for sure.


----------



## Raymond Knight (Mar 29, 2020)

SmittyB.. said:


> What were your day and night temps on each if you don’t mind sharing?


80f days avg 57f nights as low as 55f a few times, it was my winter in a new england basement I sealed up good but no heater down there, it was an off season run so it wasnt ideal. Its veg was done in 75f degrees . My night temps are higher now in the early 60's, days the same 80f and the next ones are producing much more terps and weight.


----------



## Raymond Knight (Mar 29, 2020)

ace777 said:


> watch the choco mallows like a hawk had 4throw bananas like crazy never seen anything like it before
> My rooms are dialled in and they were only ones out of 14 strains to throw bananas


I will, my first one is on day 5 of flower its a nice plant hope it dont go like that. hopefully you find one thats good and dont I will keep ya updated man, peace.


----------



## Btcslim (Mar 30, 2020)

Where can I buy exotic genetix gummy buns from I live in DC


----------



## Btcslim (Mar 30, 2020)

Btcslim said:


> Where can I buy exotic genetix gummy buns from I live in DC


or Slapz


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 31, 2020)

Raymond Knight said:


> I will, my first one is on day 5 of flower its a nice plant hope it dont go like that. hopefully you find one thats good and dont I will keep ya updated man, peace.


You’ll be fine fine I’m sure. Unfortunately on this site you have to do your due diligence. Lots of newbs that think plants grow themselves. Then there are the ones that don’t even grow That feel the need to comment. the Person you quoted did not know what bud rot or a mg deficiency was a few months ago.


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Apr 12, 2020)

I just got some cuts of Wonka Barz, Cream 'n tina, chocolatina. I'm stoked the clones are stinky. Haven't even started to flower them.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Apr 13, 2020)

Week 3 chocolatina


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 15, 2020)

tomorrow will be the last day of week 7 for Lemon Drip

it has looked done for about a week now but I'll let it go 4-7 more days.Seems like his Lemon Tree crosses finish extremely early.I think I chopped my Strawberry Lemonade around 50 days too

this pheno has that low yielding C&C structure but smells like Lemon Tree.It doesnt have any Glue traits looks or smell wise

I'll post some pics in a few days before chop


----------



## Mim Towls (Apr 18, 2020)

Wowzers at 9 weeks, reeks like gassy gelato and looks like a SOG run will produce some chunkers. I knocked her lowers up with Vanilla Gorilla pollen on one side, and Star Stomper on the other. Stoked to play with her for a while.


Vanilla Gorilla Fem number 1 



Did anyone ever end up having luck with the Colonel Crunch?


----------



## SmittyB.. (Apr 18, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> Wowzers at 9 weeks, reeks like gassy gelato and looks like a SOG run will produce some chunkers. I knocked her lowers up with Vanilla Gorilla pollen on one side, and Star Stomper on the other. Stoked to play with her for a while.
> View attachment 4537339
> 
> Vanilla Gorilla Fem number 1
> ...


Dude that looks killer. Can’t wait for finished product


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 18, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> Wowzers at 9 weeks, reeks like gassy gelato and looks like a SOG run will produce some chunkers. I knocked her lowers up with Vanilla Gorilla pollen on one side, and Star Stomper on the other. Stoked to play with her for a while.
> View attachment 4537339
> 
> Vanilla Gorilla Fem number 1
> ...


your Wowers looks similar to my #1 pheno

that one was super potent


----------



## downhill21 (Apr 19, 2020)

This is awfully late for your question, but I just obtained a Blue Steel clone last Monday, & will be growing it out.


----------



## Mim Towls (Apr 20, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> your Wowers looks similar to my #1 pheno
> 
> that one was super potent


Just tried a lower that was dry enough and it's wild. Has a super pungent soapy gas smell and good buzz for only being line dried a few days... I am pretty impressed.


----------



## Squidkid (Apr 21, 2020)

Some kimbo I broke out for a run.


----------



## HomegrownGenetics420 (Apr 21, 2020)

Popped six G-walk freebies from INDO expo....Florida OG x Grease Monkey

Looking awesome so far on day 7!


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 21, 2020)

HomegrownGenetics420 said:


> Popped six G-walk freebies from INDO expo....Florida OG x Grease Monkey
> 
> Looking awesome so far on day 7!


Have some of these seed’s, can’t wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## HomegrownGenetics420 (Apr 21, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Have some of these seed’s, can’t wait to see how they turn out!


I'll have weekly updates on my youtube if you want to see the progression. Love all of Mike's work


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 21, 2020)

Lemon Drip(no flash)




took this with my phone.I’ll take a better pic with my Canon within the next few days before chop


----------



## Mim Towls (Apr 22, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Lemon Drip(no flash)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 22, 2020)

Thinking about grabbing a pack of monkey berries or milk money sucks all the new crosses look so good


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 23, 2020)

norcalreppin77 said:


> I just got some cuts of Wonka Barz, Cream 'n tina, chocolatina. I'm stoked the clones are stinky. Haven't even started to flower them.


Got a pack of creaminTina myself, have high hopes


----------



## SmittyB.. (Apr 23, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Lemon Drip(no flash)
> 
> View attachment 4541601
> 
> ...


Yessir!!


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 25, 2020)

couple more Lemon Drip shots



pics really dont do this one justice

this girl is covered in a thick layer of frost but still had good lemon terps

gonna chop in a day or 2


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 25, 2020)

Anyone here run thug life?


----------



## HomegrownGenetics420 (Apr 26, 2020)

G-Walk on day 12...looking great! I can't be the only one running this strain lol


----------



## Squidkid (Apr 27, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> Anyone here run thug life?


Plan on gettin me some shit looks nice.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 27, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> couple more Lemon Drip shots
> 
> View attachment 4544663View attachment 4544664View attachment 4544665
> 
> ...


Awesome fuckin work here on all levels. Looks like you were maybe 10ppms of at times  /bow How lemon is this and what type of lemon is this smell and taste wise we want to know.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 27, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Awesome fuckin work here on all levels. Looks like you were maybe 10ppms of at times  /bow How lemon is this and what type of lemon is this smell and taste wise we want to know.


I havent chopped it yet so I cant speak on the taste

far as the lemon terps,it smells like a freshly squeezed lemon.Strong terps but not as strong as the Strawberry Lemonade

I like the terps from the Strawberry Lemonade i grew more

that one smelled like Lemonade while growing and after it cured smelled like rich creamy lemon icing


----------



## Pauleb1989 (Apr 27, 2020)

I know these posts were old but how do I go about getting seeds from exotic? What seedbanks carry their strains?


----------



## Pauleb1989 (Apr 27, 2020)

I know these posts were old but how do I go about getting seeds from exotic? What seedbanks carry their strains?


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 28, 2020)

Squidkid said:


> Plan on gettin me some shit looks nice.


I got it and i cant find no info... seedfinder says it has green ribbon in the genes


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 28, 2020)

Squidkid said:


> Plan on gettin me some shit looks nice.


Hell yeah it does. Looking for something to breed with and she has some mean parents


----------



## allbline808 (Apr 29, 2020)

Pauleb1989 said:


> I know these posts were old but how do I go about getting seeds from exotic? What seedbanks carry their strains?


check out gloseedbank. best prices i've seen anywhere and have ordered a few times without issues via cc


----------



## SmittyB.. (Apr 30, 2020)

Idk man I feel like the consistency with the phenos I have going are right along the same. All except one of my flowering plants have rock hard frosty calyxy bud. End of week five. I can’t wait to see finished product. Sorry for the lighting using my phone and cheap pair of hd glasses


----------



## HomegrownGenetics420 (May 2, 2020)

Day 18 for the six G-Walk. Looking fantastic


----------



## Zipz55 (May 2, 2020)

Exotic is dropping their Runtz fem line May 11th


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_fdL1AHgFF/


----------



## Squidkid (May 2, 2020)

Kimbo..


----------



## Raymond Knight (May 3, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> You’ll be fine fine I’m sure. Unfortunately on this site you have to do your due diligence. Lots of newbs that think plants grow themselves. Then there are the ones that don’t even grow That feel the need to comment. the Person you quoted did not know what bud rot or a mg deficiency was a few months ago.


Haha thats true,good call, hey you know you were right about that day 38 a few showed up now at day 40 a few more, I pulled them out and will finish it because Its greasy as all hell and loaded with frost and smells like a lightly scented lemon but strong cologne incense like smell and I dont see but maybe 1 seed that formed and im good at spotting them or anything like revegging but I got to watch them, was running perfect and just harvested another purple lambo that was the best yet. Theres no damage either Its the last plant on this run but if it gets infested with them as it goes on I might have to get rid of it but doubt that will be the case at day 40 you never know though it either stops or gets worse.


----------



## SmittyB.. (May 3, 2020)

Truffle Butter


----------



## SmittyB.. (May 4, 2020)

Wowzers
Favorite all around cut so far of her. Smells like blueberry muffins


----------



## Zipz55 (May 7, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B_5dzuQH4Bk/


----------



## loop718 (May 7, 2020)

Strawberries and cream #1 the pheno we kept. Love this plant she gets funkyyyyy.


----------



## SmittyB.. (May 8, 2020)

my experience thus far with exotix is great all phenos are just different enough to keep em all nice dense chunky nugs. This pic is pheno 3 chocolatina


----------



## eastcoastled (May 8, 2020)

Grease monkey #1 at about 3 weeks From flip.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 8, 2020)

first impressions on Lemon Drip

its only been dry for 4 days so its not cured yet

Potency 8.5/10
For me 8.5 is the ideal level of potency.Strong enough to get me where I need to be but not too strong that it freaks me out.It looked like a C&C pheno during flower but the high is nothing like cookies.Its more a diesel type of high.Sativa leaning high but definitely has a body to it.I'd say its 60/40 sativa leaning

Terps 7/10
It smells and tastes great but I gave it a 7 because the smell could've been a bit stronger.It smelled like a fresh lemon during flower but after it dried it smells exactly like GG4 with subtle lemon undertones.Tastes exactly like it smells too.That same chocolatey GG4 taste with a little lemon mixed in


----------



## HomegrownGenetics420 (May 9, 2020)

G-Walk on day 26...transplanted into 5x9 tent today


----------



## kona gold (May 10, 2020)

Blue Steel. Kind of a disappointment.
I mean. Big super frosty buds.
But smell and taste are light and boring. The highs are nice. Nothing spectacular. But good potency.
But mild lemon to berry flavor. But boring and kind of bland.
Don't think I'll be keeping this one around.


----------



## SmittyB.. (May 12, 2020)

Wowser phenos
Chocolatina
Truffle butter


----------



## Rackerbob (May 14, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Exotic is dropping their Runtz fem line May 11th
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B_fdL1AHgFF/


I have seen rumors going around not necessarily about Exotic but about some breeders not using real runtz cut to make these crosses.?


----------



## eastcoastled (May 14, 2020)

This rumor was started by cookie fam. They basically are saying they are the only ones who have the real runtz. i Would guess anything cookie fam says is about as stable as candy rain seeds. Who knows for real though. I’m pretty sure people figured out how to rename clones before they knew cloning was possible.


----------



## Shmozz (May 15, 2020)

Strawberry and Cream f2. Got 2 ladies. This one is straight s&c smelling. Threw a few nanners, but for my first exotic go, I expected it. Second plant is stable, but no where near as good smelling


----------



## Zipz55 (May 15, 2020)

Lemon Drip


----------



## eastcoastled (May 16, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Lemon Drip
> 
> View attachment 4567095View attachment 4567096View attachment 4567097View attachment 4567098


Beautiful, just beautiful!!


----------



## MInewgrow (May 16, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Lemon Drip
> 
> View attachment 4567095View attachment 4567096View attachment 4567097View attachment 4567098


I can see now how zipz affords all them seeds. Well done bro looks lovely:


----------



## superdank330 (May 17, 2020)

SmittyB.. said:


> Wowser phenos
> Chocolatina
> Truffle butter
> 
> View attachment 4563825View attachment 4563833View attachment 4563834View attachment 4563835View attachment 4563836View attachment 4563837View attachment 4563838View attachment 4563839


hows the nose on the Wowzers


----------



## SmittyB.. (May 17, 2020)

superdank330 said:


> hows the nose on the Wowzers


My one wowserz keeper reminds me of Blueberry muffins or if you’ve ever had that thick cake smell from a bud. It’s that after the hit of berry fruit. I’m extremely impressed by the genetics that I was able to capture from exotix. Great nuggie structure and the bud to leaf ratio is like nothing I’ve had before. I hand trim all my buds as it’s all mine and my ladies so quality is most important no matter the wait. With that said I look forward to the trim on these and typically it’s the part I dread.


----------



## NoSoupFoU (May 17, 2020)

Rackerbob said:


> I have seen rumors going around not necessarily about Exotic but about some breeders not using real runtz cut to make these crosses.?


If you catch exotic mike at events he usually has a ton of his bud to check out. I Checked out the S and Cream X runtz and it was nice. I’m no runtz expert, seemed like a nice gelato cross.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 18, 2020)

I have two Grape Runtz chugging right along. 

100% germination, very good vigor, uniform structure.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 18, 2020)

Running Exotic for the 1st time...

Citrique after 12 hours, impressive.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 19, 2020)

Double stuff’d



grease monkey #1


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 19, 2020)

When exotic makes his drops where the hell do they happen? There 2 off the last list I wanted and I couldn't where the drop was. Stuff sells too fast or he drops low numbers.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 19, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> When exotic makes his drops where the hell do they happen? There 2 off the last list I wanted and I couldn't where the drop was. Stuff sells too fast or he drops low numbers.


Area51 seedbank, phenohut. Sure there are more.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 19, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> When exotic makes his drops where the hell do they happen? There 2 off the last list I wanted and I couldn't where the drop was. Stuff sells too fast or he drops low numbers.


I usually get my Exotic gear from GLO or JBC

the Runtz line was extremely limited so it sold out within minutes at every seedbanks

most of the stuff hes released over the last 2 years is still available


----------



## Squidkid (May 19, 2020)

Kimbo..


----------



## BigSco508 (May 20, 2020)

SmittyB.. said:


> Wowser phenos
> Chocolatina
> Truffle butter
> 
> View attachment 4563825View attachment 4563833View attachment 4563834View attachment 4563835View attachment 4563836View attachment 4563837View attachment 4563838View attachment 4563839


last 2 pics are of Truffle Butter ?


----------



## SmittyB.. (May 20, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> last 2 pics are of Truffle Butter ?


Yes if you can get your hands on some I’d highly recommend. Well I haven’t smoked but up to this point I’d recommend. I lucked up on 2 freebies. Again she’s like the rest with buds being dense chunky low level of trim work and smell is fruity I want to say grapey fruity


----------



## Mim Towls (May 21, 2020)

Anyone flower out Berry Bubba yet? About to see what shes got next..


Saturday I'm getting my cut of Jet-A back from a homie that's been keeping her cozy for about a year now... Pretty stoked to welcome her home.


----------



## Face45 (May 21, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> Anyone flower out Berry Bubba yet? About to see what shes got next..
> View attachment 4572191
> 
> Saturday I'm getting my cut of Jet-A back from a homie that's been keeping her cozy for about a year now... Pretty stoked to welcome her home.


How is the Jet- A? Gas? Purple? Good structure? Was sick I missed out on that cross...


----------



## Mim Towls (May 22, 2020)

Face45 said:


> How is the Jet- A? Gas? Purple? Good structure? Was sick I missed out on that cross...


It was like a real gassy cookies, my friend said it tasted like spicy berries. The one I found got real dark like the breeder pic, and didn't have the best structure.


----------



## Ukexotics (May 23, 2020)

New here but not new to the hobby.
I have ran cookies and cream,creme d mint, gelato mint, shockwave and colonol crunch.
Ill post a few pics of the keepers i selected.

This is shockwave #52.


----------



## SmittyB.. (May 23, 2020)

Ukexotics said:


> New here but not new to the hobby.
> I have ran cookies and cream,creme d mint, gelato mint, shockwave and colonol crunch.
> Ill post a few pics of the keepers i selected.
> 
> This is shockwave #52.


What lighting was this grown under?


----------



## Squidkid (May 23, 2020)

kimbo


----------



## Ukexotics (May 24, 2020)

SmittyB.. said:


> What lighting was this grown under?


1000w dimlux expert


----------



## Ukexotics (May 24, 2020)

Shockwave #40 terps like sickly strawberry with an intense beefy bubba blend.


----------



## Ukexotics (May 24, 2020)

Gelato mint #88


----------



## Mim Towls (May 24, 2020)

Crossed the Vanilla Gorilla with AK-47 to try an up the yield, right now she reeks of black licorice
 


The homie brought my cut of Jet-a back , but she had mites and I threw that shit right in the fuckin trash... it wasn't worth the hassle to me.


----------



## Ukexotics (May 24, 2020)

1st pic Colonol crunch #35 smells like maccies strawberry milkshake.
2nd pic gelato mint #14 everlasting gobstopper bottom nug 
3rd pic gelato mint #61 very different to the rest of the gelato mints smells more like the z cube im running.


----------



## SmittyB.. (May 24, 2020)

Ukexotics said:


> 1st pic Colonol crunch #35 smells like maccies strawberry milkshake.
> 2nd pic gelato mint #14 everlasting gobstopper bottom nug
> 3rd pic gelato mint #61 very different to the rest of the gelato mints smells more like the z cube im running.


Looks fire man. Love to see the cured product


----------



## Ukexotics (May 24, 2020)

SmittyB.. said:


> Looks fire man. Love to see the cured product


Been in the cure buckets for 2 weeks final product pics very soon


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 26, 2020)

What is everyones opinion of the strawberry line? What sort of strawberry smell is it? Kyle Kushmans was sort of a soft smell but definitely strawberry. It was also sort of dry smoke with light taste. How does Exotics strawberry stack up? Is it a lite not in your face smell? Is it candy super sweet synthetic strawberry or more soft natural strawberry? Any sort of funk, skunk, gas, or rankness to it?

So many options these days I kind of want more precise info when making decisions.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 26, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What is everyones opinion of the strawberry line? What sort of strawberry smell is it? Kyle Kushmans was sort of a soft smell but definitely strawberry. It was also sort of dry smoke with light taste. How does Exotics strawberry stack up? Is it a lite not in your face smell? Is it candy super sweet synthetic strawberry or more soft natural strawberry? Any sort of funk, skunk, gas, or rankness to it?
> 
> So many options these days I kind of want more precise info when making decisions.


Although, I've yet to sample Mike's strawberry line (I'm running grape Runtz), I've heard reports that strawberry is candy super sweet, definitely a delicious treat, that has weened rubes from their mother's teet and quite probably results in restful sleep.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 27, 2020)

Everyone says *Mint Chocolate Chip* is very tasty. That is the best adjectives I have found so far lol. Can anyone help me out? How about *Chocolate Marshmallows* too?

I have barely messed around in exotics gene pool so stocking up on popular ones and trying strange or not so popular varieties.


----------



## HomegrownGenetics420 (May 29, 2020)

G-walk on day 45 starting to explode


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 2, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What is everyones opinion of the strawberry line? What sort of strawberry smell is it? Kyle Kushmans was sort of a soft smell but definitely strawberry. It was also sort of dry smoke with light taste. How does Exotics strawberry stack up? Is it a lite not in your face smell? Is it candy super sweet synthetic strawberry or more soft natural strawberry? Any sort of funk, skunk, gas, or rankness to it?
> 
> So many options these days I kind of want more precise info when making decisions.


my 2 keepers from wowzers are sweet fruity but hard to say if its strawberry. #12 is insanely frosty and a good producer which apparently smells and tastes like a raspberry danish. #11 is crazy purple and frosty smelling like trix fruity kids cereal. I have no idea if they are runtz leaning or strawberry n cream


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 14, 2020)

New Exotic drop Monday (Jun 15) at 4:20 am PDT at JBC





Exotic Genetix | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com


----------



## Face45 (Jun 15, 2020)

I love Exotic ass much as anyone, but I feel it needs to be asked....

What the fuck ever became of those 500$ Cube line? No grow reports, no smoke reports, no breeding projects, I've seen more strains made with Cookies n Creme, than those Cube seeds.

I would have loved to see Cherry Cream Pie again, or Chocolate Covered Strawberries, Kimbo F2 or F3, dude FUTURE, bring back that Glue × Starfighter......

I always wanted that Alien Astronauts, GDP × Starfighter sounds DANK......


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 15, 2020)

Face45 said:


> I love Exotic ass much as anyone, but I feel it needs to be asked....
> 
> What the fuck ever became of those 500$ Cube line? No grow reports, no smoke reports, no breeding projects, I've seen more strains made with Cookies n Creme, than those Cube seeds.
> 
> ...


Lol yea this new drop is just more cookies and cream crosses..crossed to more clone onlys..getting old. Pretty sure my first release c&c didnt go for 200usd lol (maybe it did was so long ago) The only one im remotely interested in is strawberry float due to his keeper strawberry and cream lady being used..mainly cuz my germ rates on my strawberry and cream sucked.

Anybody go to the exclusive drop at the event where he first dropped those? Got seeds still? if so id love to see if those strawberry and cream seeds were as pale and junk as mine were on the online 2nd release.

Also @Face45 greenlineorganics seedbank has whipped cherries in stock (cherry cream pie x c&c) for dirt cheap. They are probs old and probably kept in unfavorable conditions and the guys abit of a twat at times but for the price you may want to take a look. Also has extreme orange and afew other oldies.

Edit: he takes cc to (but you may have to email 12 times for a tracking # lol)


----------



## Pnac7 (Jun 15, 2020)

Has anyone ran the newer lines (Runtz) and have a terrible germination rate? I ran wowzers and had about a decent rate out of the whole pack and just ran both runtz freebies and all 3 died right after they popped then I popped Slapz and so far 3 of 3 didn't make it...Not new to growing so a little frustrated.

Reply


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jun 15, 2020)

Pnac7 said:


> Has anyone ran the newer lines (Runtz) and have a terrible germination rate? I ran wowzers and had about a decent rate out of the whole pack and just ran both runtz freebies and all 3 died right after they popped then I popped Slapz and so far 3 of 3 didn't make it...Not new to growing so a little frustrated.
> 
> Reply


I have positive feedback to give to the Grape Runtz variety.

The two seeds I germinated both performed very well. Vigorous from the start, uniform structure, distinct characteristics from other varieties.

Before flowering, I culled the smaller/slower of the two to allow space for another varieties.


@MarsHydrofactory


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 15, 2020)

Pnac7 said:


> Has anyone ran the newer lines (Runtz) and have a terrible germination rate? I ran wowzers and had about a decent rate out of the whole pack and just ran both runtz freebies and all 3 died right after they popped then I popped Slapz and so far 3 of 3 didn't make it...Not new to growing so a little frustrated.
> 
> Reply


Any fungus gnats visible at all? They gave me hell in coco trying to germ in coco not long ago. Not the first time. Wowzers was really sought after by me damn I hope ya get things sorted.


----------



## Pnac7 (Jun 15, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Any fungus gnats visible at all? They gave me hell in coco trying to germ in coco not long ago. Not the first time. Wowzers was really sought after by me damn I hope ya get things sorted.


I did have a few flying around and had to dry everything out. I think that was partly to blame. I'm not at all shitting on Exotic either, what I've grown out has been beautiful was just wondering if anyone was having issues. Wish I could have had those runtz bx1 back


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 15, 2020)

Just wanted to chime in- my buddy grew some suckles from exotic and they come out really nice, had a funky fruity/ household cleaner smell.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 15, 2020)

Pnac7 said:


> I did have a few flying around and had to dry everything out. I think that was partly to blame. I'm not at all shitting on Exotic either, what I've grown out has been beautiful was just wondering if anyone was having issues. Wish I could have had those runtz bx1 back


Yeah man if you saw fliers that is your culprit most likely ;\ I feel ya man it really fuckin sucks to lose shit and it isn't really your fault. I pretreat with nematodes now every time just in case cuz even if you don't see fliers its the damn larvae that do the damage, by the time you see fliers damage has happened.


----------



## Pnac7 (Jun 15, 2020)

Appreciate the input. :/ I'll have to post some pics of what did make it. Lesson learned I guess stupid fungus gnats


----------



## Pnac7 (Jun 15, 2020)

Here's one at day 52 (wowzers). I'll post more pics later


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 15, 2020)

Pnac7 said:


> Here's one at day 52 (wowzers). I'll post more pics laterView attachment 4596224


is that a suckles?


----------



## Pnac7 (Jun 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> is that a suckles?


It's Wowzers. (RUNTZ X S&C)


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 15, 2020)

Face45 said:


> I love Exotic ass much as anyone, but I feel it needs to be asked....
> 
> What the fuck ever became of those 500$ Cube line? No grow reports, no smoke reports, no breeding projects, I've seen more strains made with Cookies n Creme, than those Cube seeds.
> 
> ...


Big worm did some cube I got a pack of wedding cake x the cube


----------



## Genepool (Jun 16, 2020)

I started a few funky charms, so far 3/3 but out of three all poped one got lost the wrong way in the soil so might not make it.... I have a mint chocolate chip f2 a few weeks away in flower, I'll post pics end of month


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 18, 2020)

shockwave 10 days from finish.


----------



## YEAHaDABwillDO.Flinstoned (Jun 18, 2020)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> shockwave 10 days from finish. View attachment 4598973


 This Shockwave looks great! I wanted to try it out for the falcon 9 influence. But I ended up snagging some Paradise Circus that was on sale. Thanks for sharing your progress


----------



## SmittyB.. (Jun 19, 2020)

Next line up in place
Cured for about 2 weeks or so bud pics coming soon


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 19, 2020)

YEAHaDABwillDO.Flinstoned said:


> This Shockwave looks great! I wanted to try it out for the falcon 9 influence. But I ended up snagging some Paradise Circus that was on sale. Thanks for sharing your progress


Amazing nose really sweet candy, taste sweet when smoked too. High is strong uplighting settling into a unique stone. I will say this one had my eye from start to finish.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 20, 2020)

Irish cannonball 
chemberrly


----------



## SmittyB.. (Jun 20, 2020)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Irish cannonball View attachment 4600532
> chemberrly View attachment 4600533


What lights are these growing under?


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Jun 20, 2020)

How’s the chemberrly? I got a couple packs of freebies and don’t know much about them


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 21, 2020)

SmittyB.. said:


> What lights are these growing under?


Qb and double end mixed lighting with co2.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 21, 2020)

Pizzapunkk said:


> How’s the chemberrly? I got a couple packs of freebies and don’t know much about them


Idk yet haven't smoked any.Will post my smoke report later on.


----------



## Pnac7 (Jun 23, 2020)

Excited to find a keeper out of the pack of wowzers. Has about another week or so to go but everything about this girl is great


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 23, 2020)

Pnac7 said:


> Excited to find a keeper out of the pack of wowzers. Has about another week or so to go but everything about this girl is great


how's the high?


----------



## Pnac7 (Jun 23, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> how's the high?


Fingers crossed she smokes great too. I'll have to post a smoke report when I do


----------



## SmittyB.. (Jun 26, 2020)

sorry guys I can’t say what this is other than it’s either a wowzers a truffle butter or a chocolatina as all my smoke is shared w the lady and we just mix it all together and enjoy All of the buds are dense in their own way but this is rock hard stanks like a very loud perfumey tart ish smell idk. 2 weeks and a few days curing so far and it’s a sweeter smoke leans more towards that grapey flavor


----------



## HomegrownGenetics420 (Jun 28, 2020)

Day 59, 66, and 75 for the G-Walk.

Officially flipped to flower after 75 days of vegetation. These ladies are all on-track. A single clone from each of these six phenos are not vegging in the 4x4 while we let these ladies flower for the next 8-10 weeks. Youtube video for the veg phase will be up soon, followed by weekly updates for flower.


----------



## Mim Towls (Jul 2, 2020)

So I stopped over feeding my plants and have not had much issue this year... I probably outta re-try all the stuff I boogered up last year when I came in here acting a fool. It must be why I was so offended at the " must be something you're doing" reply....it actually was. 

Here's my VG cut still making her rounds 



Had to cop the float


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Jul 2, 2020)

I have some rare beans/small batch genetics from a local grower; Querkle & Cream. Was going to run her next after my cognac.

_Querkle & Cream
Querkle (TGA Subcool Seeds)
Cookies & Cream (*Exotic* Genetix )_

Will post back with updates!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 2, 2020)

Last year I bought Cookies N Cream seeds. Grew them out, absolutely fantastic growth and vigor. Yields were nuts, even from clone. I easily got 3lbs per light with a trellis setup and proper defoliation. The buds were absolutely gorgeous on all of the plants.

That’s honestly where the good traits end. The terps are some of the weakest that I have ever smelled. The smoke is completely lackluster, with the high being an empty confusing clusterfuck of effects where no single trait was dominant. Absolutely nothing special, interesting, or nuanced about this strain.

I can’t believe they are still breeding with this strain.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Jul 2, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Last year I bought Cookies N Cream seeds. Grew them out, absolutely fantastic growth and vigor. Yields were nuts, even from clone. I easily got 3lbs per light with a trellis setup and proper defoliation. The buds were absolutely gorgeous on all of the plants.
> 
> That’s honestly where the good traits end. The terps are some of the weakest that I have ever smelled. The smoke is completely lackluster, with the high being an empty confusing clusterfuck of effects where no single trait was dominant. Absolutely nothing special, interesting, or nuanced about this strain.
> 
> I can’t believe they are still breeding with this strain.


Thank you for sharing that! My expectations aren't to high but im curious to see how they come out. Maybe the querkle will make it a more enjoyable strain/smoke.

Great feedback though.


----------



## Mim Towls (Jul 2, 2020)

I passed out Jet-A and saw it get grown into mids. Shit was fire in my garden...


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Jul 2, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> I passed out Jet-A and saw it get grown into mids. Shit was fire in my garden...


Yeah it happens. Also as the breeder you have more knowledge of the strains and there potential/habits. Its like expecting a babysitter parent better than mom or dad. Just wont work that way all the time.


----------



## Mim Towls (Jul 2, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> Yeah it happens. Also as the breeder you have more knowledge of the strains and there potential/habits. Its like expecting a babysitter parent better than mom or dad. Just wont work that way all the time.


Most def. She came back a year later with mites in her hair, addicted to jacks 20 20 20


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 2, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Last year I bought Cookies N Cream seeds. Grew them out, absolutely fantastic growth and vigor. Yields were nuts, even from clone. I easily got 3lbs per light with a trellis setup and proper defoliation. The buds were absolutely gorgeous on all of the plants.
> 
> That’s honestly where the good traits end. The terps are some of the weakest that I have ever smelled. The smoke is completely lackluster, with the high being an empty confusing clusterfuck of effects where no single trait was dominant. Absolutely nothing special, interesting, or nuanced about this strain.
> 
> I can’t believe they are still breeding with this strain.


Sounds like a bunk pheno to me, I have had cookies and cream and it tasted like that rubbed all up in some chem. It was amazing, also had some grease monkey which was this with more of the dank chemmy than cookies... again amazing. Sorry that you missed!


----------



## tardis (Jul 2, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> I have some rare beans/small batch genetics from a local grower; Querkle & Cream. Was going to run her next after my cognac.
> 
> _Querkle & Cream
> Querkle (TGA Subcool Seeds)
> ...


That sounds fire


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm growing grape Runtz.

Hard to flower, looking gorgeous though.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Jul 2, 2020)

Don_Sequitor said:


> I'm growing grape Runtz.
> 
> Hard to flower, looking gorgeous though.


Pics?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 3, 2020)

Grease monkey 

double stuff’d


the cube


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Jul 3, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Grease monkey
> View attachment 4613388
> double stuff’d
> View attachment 4613389
> ...


Wow she looks creamy as fuck


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 3, 2020)

Looks great! Your grease monkey looks insane!


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jul 3, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> Pics?


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Jul 3, 2020)

Don_Sequitor said:


> View attachment 4613733


Hell yeah super healthy man. Doing her thing


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jul 3, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> Hell yeah super healthy man. Doing her thing


Thank you for your appraisal.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 6, 2020)

If im correct, these are black swans from an exotic drop back in 2012 or so.

Blackberry Kush x the flight


----------



## Squidkid (Jul 17, 2020)

Kimbo


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 17, 2020)

Face45 said:


> I love Exotic ass much as anyone, but I feel it needs to be asked....
> 
> What the fuck ever became of those 500$ Cube line? No grow reports, no smoke reports, no breeding projects, I've seen more strains made with Cookies n Creme, than those Cube seeds.
> 
> ...


I ran a pack earlier this year. 5 females. Nothing really that special about any of them. Frosty, fast finishing, terps were meh although I did have one that had a pretty dank funky fruity thing. Also found balls on a couple of them. 

Having run JAWS starfighter f2's a while back, it seems Mike bred away from the terps in favor of frost. JAWS version had some dank funky citrus stank to it. 

Aside from the herm tendencies it does seem to breed well, adding some nice things to hybrids. I hit up the '09 animal cookies and found some real nice suuuuper frosty fast finishers in there.


----------



## Who_care5 (Jul 19, 2020)

Genepool said:


> I started a few funky charms, so far 3/3 but out of three all poped one got lost the wrong way in the soil so might not make it.... I have a mint chocolate chip f2 a few weeks away in flower, I'll post pics end of month


 Any update on those finicky charms?


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 25, 2020)

Managed to collect a few packs from Mike in padding


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 25, 2020)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> I ran a pack earlier this year. 5 females. Nothing really that special about any of them. Frosty, fast finishing, terps were meh although I did have one that had a pretty dank funky fruity thing. Also found balls on a couple of them.
> 
> Having run JAWS starfighter f2's a while back, it seems Mike bred away from the terps in favor of frost. JAWS version had some dank funky citrus stank to it.
> 
> Aside from the herm tendencies it does seem to breed well, adding some nice things to hybrids. I hit up the '09 animal cookies and found some real nice suuuuper frosty fast finishers in there.


We bought half of the Cube packs... 25 of the 50 This is just a split box of the Triple OG and the Cube


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 25, 2020)

Face45 said:


> I love Exotic ass much as anyone, but I feel it needs to be asked....
> 
> What the fuck ever became of those 500$ Cube line? No grow reports, no smoke reports, no breeding projects, I've seen more strains made with Cookies n Creme, than those Cube seeds.
> 
> ...


I have a friend that made a phenomenal Cherry Cream Pie F2 here in MI


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 25, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Managed to collect a few packs from Mike in paddingView attachment 4634584View attachment 4634586View attachment 4634589View attachment 4634590


Wow, that's going all in on that strain! Hope it's a good one!


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 25, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Wow, that's going all in on that strain! Hope it's a good one!


Eh, I like what we found out if the Starfighter F1 packs we got our hands on more


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 25, 2020)

I’d love to get my hands in some Green Robbin,Kimbo Kush,or Triple OG

I think Useful Seeds is gonna put out Chocolate Covered Strawberry f3 regs and fems eventually.I remember him saying Mike gave him the green light to work the line


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 25, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Wow, that's going all in on that strain! Hope it's a good one!


We had to order all this just to ensure that we got half the Cube stock. There wasn't anything we could do to get a monopoly on the seeds. Trust me, we tried


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 25, 2020)

Why even try tho? You just didn't want anyone else to get the cube?


----------



## Face45 (Jul 25, 2020)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Why even try tho? You just didn't want anyone else to get the cube?


 But was it the real deal? Was it something you could build a line from?

I've seen many CnC crosses.... Zkittles crosses, GG4, GSC, Tangie, is it something like those cultivars? Like a strain you make a line from?

I really expected it to turn into the next Glue, or skittles, or Runtz, or one of these popular cultivars.....

I'm baffled as to the difference between say, Power Sherb, and Driz Nipper.... why pay 150 for one, they arnt the same?

It's like hes starting to repackage the same strains as something new....and TAXING....

I'm like, why? There is plenty of shit he could just restock.....


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 26, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> We had to order all this just to ensure that we got half the Cube stock. There wasn't anything we could do to get a monopoly on the seeds. Trust me, we triedView attachment 4635216


I’m confused, what’s the deal here?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 26, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’m confused, what’s the deal here?


They bought as many packs as possible to limit strian competition...lol like a new hotness aint gonna be around in 6 months, days
..hours...ffs...lol money easy come easy go..cheaper to chuck at home


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 26, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’m confused, what’s the deal here?


We wanted all the Cube packs. Mike said we could have half, but we had to put in a big order so we put in a big order


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 26, 2020)

I’m assuming you did this for your own business seems sort of counterproductive. Assuming this is about putting out the same cultivar.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 26, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’m assuming you did this for your own business seems sort of counterproductive. Assuming this is about putting out the same cultivar.


Did it to hunt down the baddest Cube cut we could find. The more tickets you buy, the better your chances of winning


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 26, 2020)

That’s a lot of tickets!


----------



## DurumGallico (Jul 26, 2020)

Hello everyone

I'm growing Triple stuffed (triple chocolate chip X cookies and cream)

3 males and 3 females out of six popped seeds, really good behavior, nice dark leaves, strong branching.
Flo+20. For now smell is a bit weak (except for one male and one female) but really pleasant ; nice sugary vanilla chocolate cookie dough, as the name of the strain suggests. good point.

I'll post pics in a few weeks, just the time for the dankness to come !


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 26, 2020)

Face45 said:


> But was it the real deal? Was it something you could build a line from?
> 
> I've seen many CnC crosses.... Zkittles crosses, GG4, GSC, Tangie, is it something like those cultivars? Like a strain you make a line from?
> 
> ...


If you're asking do I think someone will find the next big hype cut from a pack of The Cube, the answer is no. 

As far as building a line with it, yes. Exotic Mike built an entire seed company with it. The Cube will add boat loads of frost and a fast finish time, and that's about it. You need a dank mom to hit it to and then you might find some special plants.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jul 26, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> I ran down and took a couple pics real quick. Figured i better post quick since it's not that weird, and i don't want to get people excited for nothing. Most of my cublings are 6-8" tall, but this one is showing male parts like it's in flower. At first i thought auto flower, but it was only where i topped it, so i thought maybe some type of stress induced by topping. When i took these pics, i found another sack on the next node down, so i have to assume it's autofloweringing on me? @akhiymjames what do you think? I don't have a ton of experience growing males, but none have even been this developed under 18/6.....shame b/c he was looking to be a potential frost monster.....click on the pic and you will see what i mean. I have yet to get a frostier fully developed male, and this is a fucking seedling! I will grow him out and try and clone him.....his sacks starts opening up he dies, and i see what the clone does. Not giving up on this one quite yet.
> View attachment 3859326
> View attachment 3859327 View attachment 3859328


Know its an old post but been gone a minute and just started some Exotic seeds so was reading through the whole thread amd saw this........but this is happening on my Dirty Thirty males as well. Only other strain i've grown that was this developed that early (for a male) was some Super Silver Daze (SSH x Deep Chunk). Full on chucking pollen after 6 weeks in veg. Cloned it and it never did it again..... used one to hit a Chernobyl female. Nothing from the cross carried the trait but all plants were super quick finishers, none went past 8 weeks out of the 9 females i got. I have pics of the cross on the old TGA plants pic thread somewhere


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 27, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Did it to hunt down the baddest Cube cut we could find. The more tickets you buy, the better your chances of winning


Just when you think you have deep pockets someone pisses all over your fantasy world ! Very nice pick up Boss!


----------



## grimweeder (Jul 27, 2020)

Anyone grown or smoked out SlapZ? What’s it like an what are the terps like? Was hoping the grease monkey may be adds some skunky /gassy funk to it.

Or wet Betty if anyone has done that either. What’s the difference in terps. I know it’s runts vs gushers in difference in strain jus wondered which is gonna be better overall if anyone knows please. Thanks.

oh I’ve not done either clone only strain or the GM so have no idea what any of the strains involved are like tbh.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 27, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Just when you think you have deep pockets someone pisses all over your fantasy world ! Very nice pick up Boss!


I HAVE THE BIGGEST D...oh!


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 27, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Just when you think you have deep pockets someone pisses all over your fantasy world ! Very nice pick up Boss!


We tend to go heavy on the Exotic releases. The last few releases have been a bit disappointing so we've cut back and focused on other breeders, but I'm sure there's always a few proper crosses in there still


----------



## grimweeder (Jul 27, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> We tend to go heavy on the Exotic releases. The last few releases have been a bit disappointing so we've cut back and focused on other breeders, but I'm sure there's always a few proper crosses in there still
> View attachment 4636531View attachment 4636532


So which of the strains you have do you think has the consistently best plants out of all of them? Mostly for terps and high.
Which strain has the least number of plants with no terps or lacking highs? 

I’ve seen a lot of people get good results from grease monkey but that’s the only one I’ve really seen consistently great results from other people that I can think of. Jus wondered which you think is the better strain out of them on a all rounder Kinda basis really.

Then which strain has given you the best plant alltogether and which is your favourite just on one specific phenotype you have found?

Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 27, 2020)

grimweeder said:


> So which of the strains you have do you think has the consistently best plants out of all of them? Mostly for terps and high.
> Which strain has the least number of plants with no terps or lacking highs?
> 
> I’ve seen a lot of people get good results from grease monkey but that’s the only one I’ve really seen consistently great results from other people that I can think of. Jus wondered which you think is the better strain out of them on a all rounder Kinda basis really.
> ...


Grease Monkey seems to be pretty consistent. You can usually pop a single pack and find something worth putting into your rotation. The Original Cookies and Cream throws trichs like crazy, but can definitely be lacking on the terps. I've found a fantastic pheno of Wonka Bars that comes out a touch light, but more than makes up for it in looks and THC/terpene production. The Pink went absolutely apeshit in our greenhouses out west, massive structure and production along with great color even in the hottest summer months. A good friend of mine F2'd the Cherry Cream Pie and it also has a phenomenal terpene profile. It's a somewhat stringy plant, but it'll still yield. Caesar is another extremely strong growing, great yielding, highly potent plant. We've had some Tropic Truffle beans come out looking extremely similar to other highly sought after exotic west coast cuts. Kimbo Kush is still one of my all time favorites. I traded my last pack for a very favorable offer and then ended up losing cut that I had for quite a long time. We're currently hunting through packs of Strawberries & Cream to see what all the hype is about. So far 3 packs down and nothing worth kicking something else out of rotation for.

In my opinion, his early Starfighter work is some of his best stuff along with his Constantine crosses. That's why we were so hype on the Cube. Mike has a real mean Starfighter in the stable.


----------



## grimweeder (Jul 27, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Grease Monkey seems to be pretty consistent. You can usually pop a single pack and find something worth putting into your rotation. The Original Cookies and Cream throws trichs like crazy, but can definitely be lacking on the terps. I've found a fantastic pheno of Wonka Bars that comes out a touch light, but more than makes up for it in looks and THC/terpene production. The Pink went absolutely apeshit in our greenhouses out west, massive structure and production along with great color even in the hottest summer months. A good friend of mine F2'd the Cherry Cream Pie and it also has a phenomenal terpene profile. It's a somewhat stringy plant, but it'll still yield. Caesar is another extremely strong growing, great yielding, highly potent plant. We've had some Tropic Truffle beans come out looking extremely similar to other highly sought after exotic west coast cuts. Kimbo Kush is still one of my all time favorites. I traded my last pack for a very favorable offer and then ended up losing cut that I had for quite a long time. We're currently hunting through packs of Strawberries & Cream to see what all the hype is about. So far 3 packs down and nothing worth kicking something else out of rotation for.
> 
> In my opinion, his early Starfighter work is some of his best stuff along with his Constantine crosses. That's why we were so hype on the Cube. Mike has a real mean Starfighter in the stable.


That’s good to know about the wonka bars at least as that’s a pack I recently purchased and so far my only pack of exotic genetics. I was thinking of getting either slapz, wet Betty or just getting the grease monkey next tho but can’t really decide. I think il jus go for grease monkey tho tbh.
Thanks a lot for your reply it’s very helpful.

I don’t really have the ability to hunt through packs for just the amazing phenos as I can only do around 8 plants a time and do different strains from seed each time sith often multiple strains. so Often jus put on a couple from a pack a time an then move onto the next strains and see which ones I prefer make a mental note an hope I get something just as good if I grow it again. I don’t keep mothers (although I may have to start) it’s jus a bit awkward as it’s still completely illegal where I live so keeping mothers complicates things. I also havnt really had many plants lately I really wanted to keep and run again for the last few years at least but I Jus stocked up on loads of different beans so that will hopefully change soon and il find something I want to keep and do a few times.

But you can see my issue, today’s strains are pretty unstable and although you can get some great plants there’s also a lot of strains with a lot of meh crappy plants an I can’t really be wasting my time and money growing out bunk phenos just to find the good one Thats very likely not going to get cloned anyway due to my circumstances ( if I found something really special I would reveg and clone it and find a way tho). I don’t mind the odd bunk one here an there as it can’t really be avoided sometimes but I don’t wanna be doing whole packs just to find one great plant and have the other 3-4+ plants Out of the pack be average at best if you know what I mean I need a pack to have most the seeds be decent and good plants preferably amazing but not necessarily keeper worthy every time obviously.

I bought a lot of in house and cannarado stuff lately so hoping for some good plants from those on a relatively consistent basis.
Sorry for the waffle tho. An thanks again for the reply.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 27, 2020)

grimweeder said:


> That’s good to know about the wonka bars at least as that’s a pack I recently purchased and so far my only pack of exotic genetics. I was thinking of getting either slapz, wet Betty or just getting the grease monkey next tho but can’t really decide. I think il jus go for grease monkey tho tbh.
> Thanks a lot for your reply it’s very helpful.
> 
> I don’t really have the ability to hunt through packs for just the amazing phenos as I can only do around 8 plants a time and do different strains from seed each time sith often multiple strains. so Often jus put on a couple from a pack a time an then move onto the next strains and see which ones I prefer make a mental note an hope I get something just as good if I grow it again. I don’t keep mothers (although I may have to start) it’s jus a bit awkward as it’s still completely illegal where I live so keeping mothers complicates things. I also havnt really had many plants lately I really wanted to keep and run again for the last few years at least but I Jus stocked up on loads of different beans so that will hopefully change soon and il find something I want to keep and do a few times.
> ...


If you have the ability to procure a pack of Jet-A or Falcon 9 I would highly recommend it. While I've been sitting on mine I've seen some amazing results from those packs


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 27, 2020)

Lemon Meringue F2 #5. The stockier fat leaf pheno. Mom was lemon candy cream flavor that translates to exhale.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 27, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> View attachment 4637136
> Lemon Meringue F2 #5. The stockier fat leaf pheno. Mom was lemon candy cream flavor that translates to exhale.


I have a pack I need to run. How long do you run them inside and out?


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 27, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I have a pack I need to run. How long do you run them inside and out?


My f1 keeper was 63 days for 10% amber. This F2 run is my first and hoping for the exact same or less. One of my favorite strains. The male and female I used were almost identical so it’s cool to get a pheno this different.


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 28, 2020)

Here's a couple Strawberries & Cream f2 pics at only 42 days of flower. Can't believe how far along this plant is. Not sure how much longer she can go but chopped a couple lowers off to test. Will see if we can get her to swell up more on the tops. Smells exactly like Captain Crunch Berries.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 29, 2020)

grimweeder said:


> That’s good to know about the wonka bars at least as that’s a pack I recently purchased and so far my only pack of exotic genetics. I was thinking of getting either slapz, wet Betty or just getting the grease monkey next tho but can’t really decide. I think il jus go for grease monkey tho tbh.
> Thanks a lot for your reply it’s very helpful.
> 
> I don’t really have the ability to hunt through packs for just the amazing phenos as I can only do around 8 plants a time and do different strains from seed each time sith often multiple strains. so Often jus put on a couple from a pack a time an then move onto the next strains and see which ones I prefer make a mental note an hope I get something just as good if I grow it again. I don’t keep mothers (although I may have to start) it’s jus a bit awkward as it’s still completely illegal where I live so keeping mothers complicates things. I also havnt really had many plants lately I really wanted to keep and run again for the last few years at least but I Jus stocked up on loads of different beans so that will hopefully change soon and il find something I want to keep and do a few times.
> ...


Always glad to help. If you're ever looking for consistently stable breeders I would also recommend guys like Strayfox, Bodhi, Inkognyto and for Fems Ethos. They seem to be consistently stable with their crosses and I always seem to find something wonderful in a single pack. I like a lot of In-House and Cannarado gear, but with the frequency of their releases it always seems like the consistency diminishes. I would also recommend keeping a cut of every plant you flip until you know if it's a keeper. That'll definitely help keep things consistent and possibly allow you to keep stable genetics without having to constantly "hunt". People will talk down about cloning off clones, but given your limitations it's something to seriously consider. As long as you keep healthy plants you can go years banging cuts off of other cuts.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 30, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Always glad to help. If you're ever looking for consistently stable breeders I would also recommend guys like Strayfox, Bodhi, Inkognyto and for Fems Ethos. They seem to be consistently stable with their crosses and I always seem to find something wonderful in a single pack. I like a lot of In-House and Cannarado gear, but with the frequency of their releases it always seems like the consistency diminishes. I would also recommend keeping a cut of every plant you flip until you know if it's a keeper. That'll definitely help keep things consistent and possibly allow you to keep stable genetics without having to constantly "hunt". People will talk down about cloning off clones, but given your limitations it's something to seriously consider. As long as you keep healthy plants you can go years banging cuts off of other cuts.


Including things like regalia and colloidal silver will keep you from being as susceptible to pathogens which is really what takes down a motherline being cloned.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 30, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Including things like regalia and colloidal silver will keep you from being as susceptible to pathogens which is really what takes down a motherline being cloned.


Fo Sho. Morrone Bio Innovations pretty much runs the whole lot of greenhouses. They make fantastic products. A consistent IPM regimen is just as important as a feeding schedule or environmental parameters


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 30, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Including things like regalia and colloidal silver will keep you from being as susceptible to pathogens which is really what takes down a motherline being cloned.


I was actually putting together a presentation for hemp seed production for some countries in Southeast Asia/Pacific. The want to make sure all seed production is feminized for some reason (probably so you can't pump that dangerous hemp seed to the masses) and I was going over standard feminization practices with the minister of Agriculture of a very popular country that wasn't so popular about 80 years ago.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 30, 2020)

I was speaking of using it for treating pathogens it can cure plants too. Colloidal silver is amazing. It needs to be in the public consciousness imho. Interesting work your doing!


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 30, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I was speaking of using it for treating pathogens it can cure plants too. Colloidal silver is amazing. It needs to be in the public consciousness imho. Interesting work your doing!


I play a little bit everywhere. Africa is the big ticket right now in the hemp game. Juggling a few plays out there to see what pans out. We had a deal going on in Swaziland for a bit, but I personally didn't like the vibe and I was the one spearheading operations so that kind of put the kabash


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 30, 2020)

Nice! Getting into the industry is my goal right now. I teach math and engineering and it’s a passion but I’m tired, it requires an output that few can appreciate. 
Cannabis is of course the thing I am most passionate about but I’ve had to keep that secret my whole life. Again, I’m tired! lol I’m getting old, I want to spend some of my good years being able to do this somehow, legally. It’s like a dream but it feels like one right now the way the world is, maybe that’s the correlation?! IDK


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm hoping someone here can help me figure this out.
One of my favorite indica hybrids I've tried was Kimbo Kush long ago, the dispense mislabeled it "Kimbo Slice".
Does anyone know where to find the Blackberry Kush Mike used in the cross?


----------



## Squidkid (Aug 1, 2020)

kimbo..


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 1, 2020)

Squidkid said:


> View attachment 4641737View attachment 4641738kimbo..


WHATTTT?! still running Kimbo kush?


----------



## Squidkid (Aug 2, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> WHATTTT?! still running Kimbo kush?


Yeah buddy. It was one of my favorites. I've been running Kimbo faithfully.


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 2, 2020)

Squidkid said:


> Yeah buddy. It was one of my favorites. I've been running Kimbo faithfully.


Man that's awesome. Don't let it go buddy haha. Any plans on a reversal for the S1 stock? Flowers that usually smell/taste as good as kimbo usually won't bring that effect it has! Truly special.


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 2, 2020)

Squidkid said:


> View attachment 4574757kimbo


The pheno I tried in Colorado was definitely Blackberry Kush dom. Does your pheno bring that berry/citrus or more on the starfighter side?


----------



## Squidkid (Aug 2, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> The pheno I tried in Colorado was definitely Blackberry Kush dom. Does your pheno bring that berry/citrus or more on the starfighter side?


I'm not really the best at picking out particular notes.i always thought it was reminiscent of berries and fresh bread. yes I would like to do some s1's.


----------



## Texgrowerz (Aug 3, 2020)

Any info on red pop?


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 4, 2020)

Texgrowerz said:


> Any info on red pop?


Its a Strawberries & Cream pheno that he says smells like Faygo red pop


----------



## Aheadatime (Aug 7, 2020)

Seedsherenow has some older stock going for 50 per pack if anyone is interested. Just grabbed a couple packs.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 9, 2020)

Grabbed some OMFG from area 51


----------



## Aheadatime (Aug 9, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Grabbed some OMFG from area 51


The strawberry syrup and the falon berry sound like exciting pheno hunts, but I figured I'd wait on the new drop till I see some grow reports/journals. Mike's last few drops have had hit or miss reviews I've noticed. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Squidkid (Aug 10, 2020)

Kimbo,31 days


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 10, 2020)

That’s a pretty plant you have there @Squidkid love that frost!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 10, 2020)

Squidkid said:


> Yeah buddy. It was one of my favorites. I've been running Kimbo faithfully.


I still have a half pack of the original release. First half was all females. Praying to the most high I get a male next pop to make F2's or else I'll have to S1. Kimbo is still one of my all time favorites and the best hash maker around. Huge trichomes you can see with the naked eye.


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 15, 2020)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I still have a half pack of the original release. First half was all females. Praying to the most high I get a male next pop to make F2's or else I'll have to S1. Kimbo is still one of my all time favorites and the best hash maker around. Huge trichomes you can see with the naked eye.


It's been years since I've smoked it. It's in my top 5 for sure. I can find the starfighter but no idea where to get blackberry kush.


----------



## HomegrownGenetics420 (Aug 17, 2020)

Day 49 for the G-Walk (Florida OG x Grease Monkey)


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 18, 2020)

Haven't seen anyone growing this.... But outta the first 6 seeds popped this is my only female. Its the Dirty Thirty (GMO x CaC). Day 44 of veg and 2 weeks from the flip


----------



## DurumGallico (Aug 18, 2020)

Triple stuffed (triple chocolate chip X cookies and cream f2)

Weak bud production, but i wasn't expecting more with such a small pot size and short growth cycle.
Great resin production though. The best resin producer smells sugary/piney with a deep creamy note. Second one smells really hashy/earthy almost like cave moist smell, with this deep creamy note at the end, but more heavy, almost chocolate.


----------



## Pnac7 (Aug 21, 2020)

Hoping to find some fire along with my dessert runtz


----------



## Raymond Knight (Aug 25, 2020)

I got the Cookies and Cream IX3, I think its f3 backcrossed right?


----------



## Pnac7 (Aug 25, 2020)

Beyond disappointed. Both of my first two dessert runtz plants (feminized) look like I sprayed them with CS to reverse them. Two weeks in and virtually every node has male parts. The second picture is about half of what I plucked. Lost for words, I've been growing for years and I get the occasional nanner but this is just unbelievable. Now I have to decide if I want to try and pluck them daily or scratch the whole tent and hope I didn't already fuck my other females. Sorry for the rant, I really liked my past exotics but after this I'll be done with them.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 26, 2020)

Pnac7 said:


> Beyond disappointed. Both of my first two dessert runtz plants (feminized) look like I sprayed them with CS to reverse them. Two weeks in and virtually every node has male parts. The second picture is about half of what I plucked. Lost for words, I've been growing for years and I get the occasional nanner but this is just unbelievable. Now I have to decide if I want to try and pluck them daily or scratch the whole tent and hope I didn't already fuck my other females. Sorry for the rant, I really liked my past exotics but after this I'll be done with them.


looks like a straight male from the pic. Any female parts at all?


----------



## Pnac7 (Aug 26, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> looks like a straight male from the pic. Any female parts at all?


Yeah that's how ridiculous it is...I'll post more pics when lights are back on but definitely herm, like full flower and all I had just taken a pic at a lower node


----------



## Pnac7 (Aug 26, 2020)

Also outside of the fact I know they're not male, the seeds were only released as fem only..


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 26, 2020)

He’s getting to where he does like some of the other guys and just blows out mass pollinations. Mike pretends like he tests everything though, pretty obvious that he doesn’t!


----------



## Pnac7 (Aug 26, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> He’s getting to where he does like some of the other guys and just blows out mass pollinations. Mike pretends like he tests everything though, pretty obvious that he doesn’t!


EXACTLY. Really disappointed...these are full on herms like I've never seen before


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 26, 2020)

I have a gas chamber in veg. I bought a few packs of exotic years ago, but put them low on the list due to hermie reports. I'm still going to run through them, but very carefully. most of mine are green ribbon bx male crosses, I do have kimbo kush F2 (seen good and bad reports on these) and a predator pink cross. So many other breeders that test and document it. I'm sure there's fire in there, but who wants to hunt through herms/males (esp fem seeds) for that much $$. seems like he's riding the hype from his first couple of good strains. No supporting someone that takes short cuts. With that said, if I find fire, I will let everyone know.


----------



## DurumGallico (Aug 26, 2020)

Maybe i am lucky, but my triple stuffed pack was correct, males were males and females were females.
Low phenotype variations, except for smell and taste.
On three females two are really dank, smoke is really pleasant.
First one tastes like gassy piney/lemony og with soft creamy background.
Second one tastes like pungent sugary cream, really nice.
Laste one is similar to the first, but weaker smell, taste and production.
I have to run them again with better growing conditions to see if they produce correctly, but beside that on a one pack experience i would recommend Exotic.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 26, 2020)

Exotic is a clown if u ever listen to his IG videos... The name of 99% of his strains are ridiculous... Seed Game has become WWF of the 80's and 90's


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 26, 2020)

He does have a macho man randy savage about him! lol


----------



## ApexseasOG (Aug 27, 2020)

Raymond Knight said:


> I got the Cookies and Cream IX3, I think its f3 backcrossed right?


Anyone grow her lately?


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 27, 2020)

ApexseasOG said:


> Anyone grow her lately?


Pretty sure that was just released In the past month or so. it Will be 2021 before you can get a proper grow and smoke report.


----------



## skuba (Aug 27, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Exotic is a clown if u ever listen to his IG videos... The name of 99% of his strains are ridiculous... Seed Game has become WWF of the 80's and 90's


The names are pretty hilarious IMO


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 28, 2020)

Pnac7 said:


> Yeah that's how ridiculous it is...I'll post more pics when lights are back on but definitely herm, like full flower and all I had just taken a pic at a lower node


Any update on what was going on. I‘m just curious if they are herms or actual males. looks like pollen contamination from you pics. Looked like some solid males.


----------



## Pnac7 (Aug 28, 2020)

No 100% NOT males


----------



## Pnac7 (Aug 28, 2020)

Been busy but I'll post a pic in a few


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 28, 2020)

Her name is Lola! lol


----------



## Pnac7 (Aug 28, 2020)

A few I snapped real quick obviously post "plucking". Last one is a lower branch and you can see both parts showing up


----------



## jollyrodger420 (Sep 10, 2020)

Anyone run slippery Susan?


----------



## mickpegz (Sep 14, 2020)

anybody grown mr nasty? i just finished 2 phenos both female plenty of frost 1 smells n yields better than the other.......i will know more on the terp profiles after curing its only been cured about 2 weeks so far n its still to stiky for a grinder....mr nasty is only available as a freebie its gmo x grease monkey


----------



## jdoeanon (Sep 20, 2020)

Quick question for yall.. I’ve ran quite a few packs of exotic, has anyone else gotten some really wacky mutant plants? Alot of phenos , I know they use quality genetics but they don’t seem very stable. Any opinions are appreciated , thanks.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Sep 27, 2020)

Some nugs from latest harvest.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Sep 27, 2020)

It’s all dank from exotix. Next run will be a keeper from my first run of exotix under the new HLG600h can’t wait


----------



## Cannacal04 (Sep 28, 2020)

I recently grew a seed each of cream d'mint and hazelnut cream, both female and was happy with the results. Cream d'mint ended up more cookie and cream leaning, the hazelnut cream more towards the sativa lineage with an orange musk thing going on.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Sep 28, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> I recently grew a seed each of cream d'mint and hazelnut cream, both female and was happy with the results. Cream d'mint ended up more cookie and cream leaning, the hazelnut cream more towards the sativa lineage with an orange musk thing going on.


Looks fire man


----------



## Peachbubble (Sep 28, 2020)

SmittyB.. said:


> It’s all dank from exotix. Next run will be a keeper from my first run of exotix under the new HLG600h can’t waitView attachment 4697310


I got the HLG 600, 1 version. Thats a great light. Excellent choice, sir


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 5, 2020)

Black Swan, i got 2 phenos, with a couple slight variants between them but this was one of the forstier cuts leaning to the blackberry kush its seems


----------



## Pnac7 (Oct 8, 2020)

Dessert Runtz getting flushed. I hope picking all the nanners off of them is worth it because this girl smells amazing and is extremely dense..


----------



## SmittyB.. (Oct 8, 2020)

Pnac7 said:


> Dessert Runtz getting flushed. I hope picking all the nanners off of them is worth it because this girl smells amazing and is extremely dense..


It’ll be worth it


----------



## CannaGrowUK (Oct 9, 2020)

I’ve just started a pack of maroon babboon (gelato x grease monkey) never grown exotic before... had high hopes for them... just found this forum thread and thought I would opt in.. there’s literally nothing about them anywhere online but after reading people’s comments about herming it’s annoyed me, there in a room with some real contenders and I can’t afford for them to all fuck up due to exotics genetics... will be keeping a close eye on these now


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Oct 9, 2020)

CannaGrowUK said:


> I’ve just started a pack of maroon babboon (gelato x grease monkey) never grown exotic before... had high hopes for them... just found this forum thread and thought I would opt in.. there’s literally nothing about them anywhere online but after reading people’s comments about herming it’s annoyed me, there in a room with some real contenders and I can’t afford for them to all fuck up due to exotics genetics... will be keeping a close eye on these now


Huh I didn't see many problems with that. Still deciding on what im gonna order myself.


----------



## hicountry1 (Oct 10, 2020)

CannaGrowUK said:


> I’ve just started a pack of maroon babboon (gelato x grease monkey) never grown exotic before... had high hopes for them... just found this forum thread and thought I would opt in.. there’s literally nothing about them anywhere online but after reading people’s comments about herming it’s annoyed me, there in a room with some real contenders and I can’t afford for them to all fuck up due to exotics genetics... will be keeping a close eye on these now


I've never grown any reasonable amount of seeds from any breeder that doesn't have some level of herm in there. I wouldn't grow seeds in situations where potential herm would put production plants at risk.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 10, 2020)

Pnac7 said:


> Dessert Runtz getting flushed. I hope picking all the nanners off of them is worth it because this girl smells amazing and is extremely dense..


Nanners are worth it... thats a great looking plant


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 11, 2020)

looking to try some exotic genetix. 

what should i go for ?

liking the idea of grease monkey as i dont have any gorilla glue & want a night time strain. 
saw grease monkey and Milk monkey 

any suggestions ?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 11, 2020)

Grease monkey has some super delicious terps. I think it taste better than gg personally.


----------



## jdoeanon (Oct 16, 2020)

SmittyB.. said:


> Some nugs from latest harvest.
> View attachment 4697305


Looks solid, nice bag appeal!


----------



## jdoeanon (Oct 16, 2020)

Pnac7 said:


> Dessert Runtz getting flushed. I hope picking all the nanners off of them is worth it because this girl smells amazing and is extremely dense..


Very frosty pheno, bummer it has nanners.. but if its just for personal smoke & you don’t mind plucking some seeds


----------



## jdoeanon (Oct 16, 2020)

Finding it inherently difficult to find any finished grows or reviews on alot of these strains, anyone have any info on “Caesar” (Gorilla Glue x Triple OG) / Terp profiles / phenos etc.. thanks in advance


----------



## 710slickxx (Oct 21, 2020)

CannaGrowUK said:


> I’ve just started a pack of maroon babboon (gelato x grease monkey) never grown exotic before... had high hopes for them... just found this forum thread and thought I would opt in.. there’s literally nothing about them anywhere online but after reading people’s comments about herming it’s annoyed me, there in a room with some real contenders and I can’t afford for them to all fuck up due to exotics genetics... will be keeping a close eye on these now


I seen thug life by exotic done and that stuff was fire. Take it easy, that could be anyone posting those "hermie" pics


----------



## 710slickxx (Oct 21, 2020)

jdoeanon said:


> Finding it inherently difficult to find any finished grows or reviews on alot of these strains, anyone have any info on “Caesar” (Gorilla Glue x Triple OG) / Terp profiles / phenos etc.. thanks in advance


Thats gunna be fire as fuck


----------



## Raymond Knight (Oct 22, 2020)

Just lost my first IX3 cookies and cream on day 13 of flower after a 50 day veg. Nutsacks all over the bottom 2/3 of the plant. Im dialed in and have a couple other strains mid and late flower going so I dont have any leaks or issues. Theres no problem with me picking a few lower sacs off but there were dozens so i chucked it.


----------



## Aheadatime (Oct 22, 2020)

jdoeanon said:


> Finding it inherently difficult to find any finished grows or reviews on alot of these strains, anyone have any info on “Caesar” (Gorilla Glue x Triple OG) / Terp profiles / phenos etc.. thanks in advance


I ran caesar. Good funky OG phenos with big colas, but that strain was prone to herm on me, and there were some mutants too. Depending on your space, it could be worth the hunt, but you'd need to be ready to accept failures and keep an eye on your rorom.


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 22, 2020)

Exotic is a clown....Aye Papi !!! Overpriced untested Herm Prone seeds for full price.... listen to 1 IG video of this fool ... Bozo/Krusty+ Unicycle


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Oct 26, 2020)

Chemberrly keeper has a intense knockout punch. She has no smell though and taste like mint.


----------



## DurumGallico (Oct 26, 2020)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Chemberrly keeper has a intense knockout punch. She has no smell though and taste like mint.


Frosty !


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Oct 26, 2020)

DurumGallico said:


> Frosty !


Thanks was a freeby pack. Not a daytime smoke lol.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Oct 26, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> I've never grown any reasonable amount of seeds from any breeder that doesn't have some level of herm in there. I wouldn't grow seeds in situations where potential herm would put production plants at risk.


Exactly. Heat always has nanners on the moms that's why all my seeds are grown to about 2 months and cloned then tossed. We never introduce any unknows into a cycle. It can take 6 months to find a keeper before it goes into any type of run.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Oct 26, 2020)

jdoeanon said:


> Finding it inherently difficult to find any finished grows or reviews on alot of these strains, anyone have any info on “Caesar” (Gorilla Glue x Triple OG) / Terp profiles / phenos etc.. thanks in advance


I grew it out was a good one might be some pictures in here of mine somewhere.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Oct 28, 2020)

Triple chocolate chip 2 weeks out been running this starbucks cut for a few years now still my top lady.


----------



## Peachbubble (Oct 28, 2020)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Triple chocolate chip 2 weeks out been running this starbucks cut for a few years now still my top lady. View attachment 4727732


Thats nasty!!!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Oct 29, 2020)

Peachbubble said:


> Thats nasty!!!


Yeilds lil under 2 a light and smells like walking into a starbucks. This and our mimosa have stood the test of time. Shout out to @eastcoastled for helping turn us around lol.


----------



## 710slickxx (Oct 29, 2020)

I wanna pop some of these runtz but im skurd


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Oct 29, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> I wanna pop some of these runtz but im skurd


I'm gonna run the runtz X don mega by Solfire Gardens. Drops saturday


----------



## bodhipop (Oct 29, 2020)

I popped one crunk boat. 
It hermed, luckily the pollen was sterile. It looks very nice, potency is there but not impressed with the smell. The pack was on sale for $60 which seems fair.


----------



## Peachbubble (Oct 29, 2020)

ExoticKangaroo said:


> I'm gonna run the runtz X don mega by Solfire Gardens. Drops saturday


The gear from Solfire looks like top shelf!


----------



## 710slickxx (Oct 30, 2020)

ExoticKangaroo said:


> I'm gonna run the runtz X don mega by Solfire Gardens. Drops saturday


I got the hood candy 3 pack right before exotic dropped. Might slap a clone with some creamz pollen


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 30, 2020)

Black swan Exotic release circa 2012-2014

Get it 

Blackberry kush x flav x starfighter)


----------



## 710slickxx (Oct 30, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Black swan Exotic release circa 2012-2014
> 
> Get it
> 
> Blackberry kush x flav x starfighter)View attachment 4728998View attachment 4728999


He just took it back for yall haters


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 30, 2020)

Black swan #8

Another killer pheno


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 30, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> He just took it back for yall haters


Huh


----------



## 710slickxx (Oct 31, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Huh


BITCH DONT ACT COY


----------



## Key7 (Oct 31, 2020)

Anyone grown the black mamba, trap star, the candy, or intergalactic and have pics?


----------



## hicountry1 (Nov 2, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> BITCH DONT ACT COY


What is this nonsense?


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 2, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> What is this nonsense?


English is Probably not his first language.


----------



## MoeMoog (Nov 3, 2020)

Wtf


----------



## MoeMoog (Nov 3, 2020)

Growing slapz and slippery Susan now bout 20 days into veg used to think exotic was gold til I read this ... think I should stick to dinafem and dna


----------



## jollyrodger420 (Nov 3, 2020)

MoeMoog said:


> Growing slapz and slippery Susan now bout 20 days into veg used to think exotic was gold til I read this ... think I should stick to dinafem and dna


please update on the slippery Susan. I’m thinking of running that next


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 9, 2020)

Grease monkey about 3 weeks left.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Grease monkey about 3 weeks left.
> View attachment 4738153View attachment 4738154


I have tasted a couple of phenos of grease monkey, that’s a tasty strain right there! Damn, I can almost smell your pics man!!!


----------



## jdoeanon (Nov 9, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Black swan Exotic release circa 2012-2014
> 
> Get it
> 
> Blackberry kush x flav x starfighter)View attachment 4728998View attachment 4728999


Looks great! I know the nose / taste got to be pretty crazy. Being that these were older beans how was the germination rate? I’m running some older beans atm as well, all germed with one mutant & one runt


----------



## jdoeanon (Nov 9, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> Thats gunna be fire as fuck


So far so good, even male to female ratio.. somewhat homogenous, seems to be two phenos I’ve ran into.. Most of them are pretty lanky somewhat, & the other extremely stocky & bushy af


----------



## jdoeanon (Nov 9, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> I ran caesar. Good funky OG phenos with big colas, but that strain was prone to herm on me, and there were some mutants too. Depending on your space, it could be worth the hunt, but you'd need to be ready to accept failures and keep an eye on your rorom.


I definitely appreciate the info! I’ve ran regular beans before & never have I had a strain that just did NOT want to show its presex as much as this particular variety.. & this is with 2 months veg ‍

One pheno is very different nose wise, an odd funky cheesy smell which I def didn’t expect.. We shall see!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 9, 2020)

jdoeanon said:


> Looks great! I know the nose / taste got to be pretty crazy. Being that these were older beans how was the germination rate? I’m running some older beans atm as well, all germed with one mutant & one runt


 8/10 with 4 females 

The smells are hard to pinpoint..#3 was definitely hashy, blackberry, gass smells...#7 had unsane frost but only mild smells hashy, sweet, pungent funk


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 9, 2020)

Red Runtz #1 just flipped.


----------



## jdoeanon (Nov 9, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> 8/10 with 4 females
> 
> The smells are hard to pinpoint..#3 was definitely hashy, blackberry, gass smells...#7 had unsane frost but only mild smells hashy, sweet, pungent funk


#3 sounds like a keeper!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 9, 2020)

jdoeanon said:


> #3 sounds like a keeper!


 The b
Blacked Berry Swan BS#3


----------



## jdoeanon (Nov 9, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> The b
> Blacked Berry Swan BS#3


Bag appeal too! 
frostitution


----------



## jdoeanon (Nov 10, 2020)

Red Eyed said:


> Red Runtz #1 just flipped.
> View attachment 4738397


I been eyeing these up myself, I wonder if the red pop has anything to do with black cherry soda.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 10, 2020)

jdoeanon said:


> I been eyeing these up myself, I wonder if the red pop has anything to do with black cherry soda.


Red Pop is just the name of a Strawberries & Cream pheno

he said he named it that because it smells like Faygo red pop


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 10, 2020)

jdoeanon said:


> I been eyeing these up myself, I wonder if the red pop has anything to do with black cherry soda.


I have many black cherry soda hybrids from jaws that would live up to the name red pop so i jumped on afew exotic red pop crosses to try and imma let u kno how red pop they be


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2020)

No joke, that sounds interesting!


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 11, 2020)

Red Runtz #1 & #2 just flipped. I have his Runtz S1's in veg now.


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 11, 2020)

jdoeanon said:


> I been eyeing these up myself, I wonder if the red pop has anything to do with black cherry soda.


All I know is that Red Pop line is ridiculous and OMFG went insanely fast so I had to jump on the parent's reversed version. I have Galactic Runtz as well but not room to drop just yet,


----------



## BC_Boy (Nov 11, 2020)

Elysian_gardens710 said:


> I have some in early veg right now bud


How was it? Did it herm?


----------



## BC_Boy (Nov 11, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Orangutan Titties is an Epic name Maroon Baboon isn't bad either, but the Sleeper as far as i can tell will be the Apes in Space the Falcon 9 cross


Every Apes in Space i had hermed and there wasn't even terps


----------



## BC_Boy (Nov 11, 2020)

Has anybody ran the Greasemonkey line from this year yet? Anything good? Or herm central? I did Funky Charms FEMS and Apes in Space REGS. All the Apes were mega herm. Some Funky Charms hermed but the good one seems to be stable. I was gonna pop Gummy Buns, Maroon Baboon and Orangutan Titties next but now I'm super scared after reading this thread. Think I'm gonna pop the Jungle Boys Florida Kush instead. And maybe Gummy Buns. Unless someone says something good lol


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 11, 2020)

Sounds like some str8 Aye Papi!!!!


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 11, 2020)

all the top breeders have major herm lines. its all about finding the one that doesn't herm or maybe only throws a couple balls at the beginning of flower.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 11, 2020)

I was having trouble getting the pictures to show how beautiful this strain is in person, but this is some Galactic Runtz I just finished. It's a stunner in looks and it's got some good sweet terps like some kind of dessert. I'm thinking this one will be a keeper.


----------



## jdoeanon (Nov 24, 2020)

3 weeks into flower with these “caesar” from exotic, bad news one of these 6 girls is dropping sacs.. super bummed out. Not sure how to go forward, they seemed to only be on the lowers.


----------



## Raymond Knight (Nov 24, 2020)

jdoeanon said:


> 3 weeks into flower with these “caesar” from exotic, bad news one of these 6 girls is dropping sacs.. super bummed out. Not sure how to go forward, they seemed to only be on the lowers.


A lot of the seed females throw a few to a lot, theres a spectrum to how bad it is,if its a few, and only lowers I knock the balls off, if its a lot and on the tops I throw it out, most of the time the ones that only did it a little wont even show it in its clones.Your male parts are really big , try to get them earlier with a knife tip when they are small you can knock them right off and spray the area with water right after.


----------



## jdoeanon (Nov 24, 2020)

Raymond Knight said:


> A lot of the seed females throw a few to a lot, theres a spectrum to how bad it is,if its a few, and only lowers I knock the balls off, if its a lot and on the tops I throw it out, most of the time the ones that only did it a little wont even show it in its clones.Your male parts are really big , try to get them earlier with a knife tip when they are small you can knock them right off and spray the area with water right after.


I appreciate the advice, seen a few pistils already browning so I know I def seen these a bit too late, might as well just ride it out at this point. Lollipopped all the lowers & keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Raymond Knight (Nov 24, 2020)

jdoeanon said:


> I appreciate the advice, seen a few pistils already browning so I know I def seen these a bit too late, might as well just ride it out at this point. Lollipopped all the lowers & keeping an eye on it.


I would nick them off and spray them your buds look fine and will fill in just keep checking and def ride it out unless it gets infested with nutsacks haha.


----------



## jdoeanon (Nov 24, 2020)

This was right before I did a 3 week defoliation , around day 22 of flower. Just gonna say fk it & ride this one out I suppose.. all good!
Organic soil run, dry amendments & water only. All in 5 gal buckets


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 2, 2020)

Dirty Thirty (Gmo x Cookies and Cream F2)... Imma say she's definitely to the GMO side of things. Day 80


----------



## detgreenthumb (Dec 2, 2020)

truepunk87 said:


> Dirty Thirty (Gmo x Cookies and Cream F2)... Imma say she's definitely to the GMO side of things. Day 80


Nice color and structure. How are the trichs? Because the pistils are still looking like they're demanding at least a few more days which would make a lot of sense seeing how far towards the GMO she's leaning. She may need 88-92

Update- Just zoomed a bit more and it looks like most of the lower pistils are coloring up nicely while just the tips are still making new entrances. May be able to chop sooner, but the trichs will never lie to you


----------



## detgreenthumb (Dec 2, 2020)

jdoeanon said:


> Quick question for yall.. I’ve ran quite a few packs of exotic, has anyone else gotten some really wacky mutant plants? Alot of phenos , I know they use quality genetics but they don’t seem very stable. Any opinions are appreciated , thanks.


Typically the funkier runs will involve Constantine. It's in Tina (Triple OG × Constantine) Triple OG (Triangle × Constantine × Master Yoda) and obviously anything with its name in it. It's one of Mike's favorite OG's for good reason. It'll produce wild offspring, but for every non-keeper dud, there's a monster out there waiting to be found..... just gotta keep popping


----------



## detgreenthumb (Dec 2, 2020)

Squidkid said:


> View attachment 4641737View attachment 4641738kimbo..


I sold a pack of Kimbo outright and then traded a pack of Kimbo and a pack of Suckles for a pretty solid return last year. Kind of wish I had kept at least one pack of Kimbo in the colection... who knows I may find one randomly hiding amongst its people one day


----------



## detgreenthumb (Dec 2, 2020)

HomegrownGenetics420 said:


> Day 49 for the G-Walk (Florida OG x Grease Monkey)


I'm trying to figure out how I missed this release/availability. Looks and Sounds like a fantastic idea. Any idea where there may be any more packs of these anywhere. I'm very fair on both trades and straight sales negotiations


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 2, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> I'm trying to figure out how I missed this release/availability. Looks and Sounds like a fantastic idea. Any idea where there may be any more packs of these anywhere. I'm very fair on both trades and straight sales negotiations


I got the g-walk as a freebie from Area 51 seedbank. Came with 3 fem seeds.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Dec 2, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> I got the g-walk as a freebie from Area 51 seedbank. Came with 3 fem seeds.


That would make sense then. Limited testers to see how they come back. Whatever it is that you have looks pretty damn nice. Good Job, that's a strain that is right in my wheelhouse


----------



## Key7 (Dec 3, 2020)

Intergalactic and black mamba week 7.


----------



## peanut_cop (Dec 3, 2020)

Pnac7 said:


> Dessert Runtz getting flushed. I hope picking all the nanners off of them is worth it because this girl smells amazing and is extremely dense..


How did these turn out?


----------



## Drewsnutz (Dec 4, 2020)

Runtz S1 living up to its hype name. This is Runtz S1 and CBD Runtz from the first runtz drop at day 44ish. The Runtz has all the looks (purple/black, small and squatty), pretty frosty and nice dense golfball nugs. The CBD Runtz is frosty AF!, much lankier, taller and lighter. I have been on the looksy for those late nanners as Exotic has only been making fem seeds for about a year now so any nanners are expected but not welcome for sure. I held off on the Rainbow Runtz to see how these came out but I think ill be pop a couple sooner than later.


----------



## HomegrownGenetics420 (Dec 5, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> I'm trying to figure out how I missed this release/availability. Looks and Sounds like a fantastic idea. Any idea where there may be any more packs of these anywhere. I'm very fair on both trades and straight sales negotiations


Have cuts but I think there was only 100 packs released atINDO expo


----------



## jdoeanon (Dec 11, 2020)

“Caesar (GG4 x triple og)” day 40

running organics with dry amendments , one pheno has a candy almost artificial caprisun nose , with funky undertones.


----------



## HomegrownGenetics420 (Dec 12, 2020)

G-Walk #1 Harvested on Day 63


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 13, 2020)

Dirty Thirty (GMO x Cookies and Cream F2)


----------



## Drewsnutz (Dec 25, 2020)

I love these genetics, really starting to hate this dude exotic Mike. Hes a clown, spends his weekend nights on instagram live having people pour gallons of milk on people for free packs. They have 118 "Player Boxes" boxes in stock at Area 51 right now. Thats 118 x 1500 = 177,000 just off the boxes they have not counting the other banks. Dudes trying to pay off another Lamborghini just from this Rainbow Chip Line. You breeders are getting greedy AF lately.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 25, 2020)

They play to the crowd lol


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 25, 2020)

The "Aye Papi" shit is the most annoying thing that dude has ever thought up.. Unicycle shit while juggling 3 bowling ball pins


----------



## arcalion (Dec 25, 2020)

Ayeeee papi


----------



## Face45 (Dec 26, 2020)

Drewsnutz said:


> I love these genetics, really starting to hate this dude exotic Mike. Hes a clown, spends his weekend nights on instagram live having people pour gallons of milk on people for free packs. They have 118 "Player Boxes" boxes in stock at Area 51 right now. Thats 118 x 1500 = 177,000 just off the boxes they have not counting the other banks. Dudes trying to pay off another Lamborghini just from this Rainbow Chip Line. You breeders are getting greedy AF lately.



Bro.... the guy low-key keeps releasing the same shit, over and over ...... I'm sorry I cant get with the, " oh, I switched the mother and father around". Like bruh, it's the same strain....stop playin....

I see a Driz Nipper, then I see a Power Sherb.... he swears they are different, lol....


----------



## Drewsnutz (Dec 26, 2020)

Face45 said:


> Bro.... the guy low-key keeps releasing the same shit, over and over ...... I'm sorry I cant get with the, " oh, I switched the mother and father around". Like bruh, it's the same strain....stop playin....
> 
> I see a Driz Nipper, then I see a Power Sherb.... he swears they are different, lol....


Right!!! When he announced the new Rainbow Chip Line up I posted on his IG " Old strain, old prices?!?!" and the motherfucker blocked me. Greedy Fuck. That Runtz Line Up went to his head. I hope this shit doesnt happen to Rado, they replaced exotic as my new favorite.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 26, 2020)

Drewsnutz said:


> Right!!! When he announced the new Rainbow Chip Line up I posted on his IG " Old strain, old prices?!?!" and the motherfucker blocked me. Greedy Fuck. That Runtz Line Up went to his head. I hope this shit doesnt happen to Rado, they replaced exotic as my new favorite.


Rado might well be on his way tbh. Happened to Clearwater. Rado seems like a better person, but the Compound collab release made me weary of his future releases.


----------



## Drewsnutz (Dec 28, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Rado might well be on his way tbh. Happened to Clearwater. Rado seems like a better person, but the Compound collab release made me weary of his future releases.


Ya that Compound release seems like its out of Rados hands and doesnt seem like his style, multiple "pre-sales" right before christmas seemed off to me. And Rado saying he doesnt do the presale thing too. ComPunk 2077 maybe???


----------



## jdoeanon (Jan 3, 2021)

“Caesar” (GG4 x Triple OG) Day of chop - Had at least 3 pheno’s out of 6 girls.. not bad for a $50 pack of beans from area51’s back stock. But 2 of the 6 grew nuts, so this will more than likely be my last time running their gear. Smells great though, very gg leaning.. Alot of chem, sour, funk. Lots of pretty fall colors in the last 2 weeks. Some just yellowed out, but two went very dark almost black on one. (Will return with a smoke report, I appreciate you guys & this community! Info is priceless)


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 7, 2021)

Never planned on showing these *Lip Smacker* clones to no one cause my buddy swore that he didn't even think they were females because they had so many balls and told me to kill em off and just start over. Luckily I ignored him because he's a jackass that's known to stress the shit out of plants. So I figured I'd better make sure cause he's the kind of guy that won't listen when I told him that 187,000 lumens is too much, smfh. Anyways. Sorry for even including that jackass but he almost cost me the best phenos I've ever had in my possession. Unfortunately I didn't take close-ups of the other pheno because the buds were teeny and unimpressive compared to the other one that looked damn near identical with the only difference being one had kush style golf ball nugs and the other spear shaped. It had the same ridiculous level of frost though and pretty much same smell just slightly more fuel on the nose with the golf ball nugs pheno. *The nose on both is light berry scent with menthol and a hint of fuel*. Both of em had sugar on most of the fans accept the very bottoms and the sugars frosted so much that they curled up and look like tentacles Anyways you can tell all that from the pics and as you can tell from this long winded post I've had one too many dabs so I'll just post the pics now and be on my way back into the stratosphere.

sorry.... Gotta add that Exotic Genetix from what I can tell so far is the shit and I look forward to hunting through their gear in the future. If anyone from the company actually reads these posts keep up the good work

*Couple Of Cola Shots*


*Full Plant (Obviously, lol)

A Sweet Night Shot Cause I Think They're Dope

Couple Shots From Harvest Where You'll See That Yes, It's True, Zales Gets Their Diamonds Direct From My Tent



Figured you guys might get a kick out of the fact that I posted all this in the Inhouse thread cause my goof ass forgot it was an Exotic Genetix strain until a few minutes later while I was looking at seeds, lol.  Luckily there's a copy & paste or I would've said fuck it and not shared these*


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 7, 2021)

Anyone have the cube? I want it


----------



## jdoeanon (Jan 7, 2021)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Never planned on showing these *Lip Smacker* clones to no one cause my buddy swore that he didn't even think they were females because they had so many balls and told me to kill em off and just start over. Luckily I ignored him because he's a jackass that's known to stress the shit out of plants. So I figured I'd better make sure cause he's the kind of guy that won't listen when I told him that 187,000 lumens is too much, smfh. Anyways. Sorry for even including that jackass but he almost cost me the best phenos I've ever had in my possession. Unfortunately I didn't take close-ups of the other pheno because the buds were teeny and unimpressive compared to the other one that looked damn near identical with the only difference being one had kush style golf ball nugs and the other spear shaped. It had the same ridiculous level of frost though and pretty much same smell just slightly more fuel on the nose with the golf ball nugs pheno. *The nose on both is light berry scent with menthol and a hint of fuel*. Both of em had sugar on most of the fans accept the very bottoms and the sugars frosted so much that they curled up and look like tentacles Anyways you can tell all that from the pics and as you can tell from this long winded post I've had one too many dabs so I'll just post the pics now and be on my way back into the stratosphere.
> 
> sorry.... Gotta add that Exotic Genetix from what I can tell so far is the shit and I look forward to hunting through their gear in the future. If anyone from the company actually reads these posts keep up the good work
> 
> ...


These look phenomenal , you knocked it out the park o_o


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 7, 2021)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Never planned on showing these *Lip Smacker* clones to no one cause my buddy swore that he didn't even think they were females because they had so many balls and told me to kill em off and just start over. Luckily I ignored him because he's a jackass that's known to stress the shit out of plants. So I figured I'd better make sure cause he's the kind of guy that won't listen when I told him that 187,000 lumens is too much, smfh. Anyways. Sorry for even including that jackass but he almost cost me the best phenos I've ever had in my possession. Unfortunately I didn't take close-ups of the other pheno because the buds were teeny and unimpressive compared to the other one that looked damn near identical with the only difference being one had kush style golf ball nugs and the other spear shaped. It had the same ridiculous level of frost though and pretty much same smell just slightly more fuel on the nose with the golf ball nugs pheno. *The nose on both is light berry scent with menthol and a hint of fuel*. Both of em had sugar on most of the fans accept the very bottoms and the sugars frosted so much that they curled up and look like tentacles Anyways you can tell all that from the pics and as you can tell from this long winded post I've had one too many dabs so I'll just post the pics now and be on my way back into the stratosphere.
> 
> sorry.... Gotta add that Exotic Genetix from what I can tell so far is the shit and I look forward to hunting through their gear in the future. If anyone from the company actually reads these posts keep up the good work
> 
> ...


Nice rub! You’re right about zales diamonds being cloudy and amber hahaha. Buds look killer


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 7, 2021)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Never planned on showing these *Lip Smacker* clones to no one cause my buddy swore that he didn't even think they were females because they had so many balls and told me to kill em off and just start over. Luckily I ignored him because he's a jackass that's known to stress the shit out of plants. So I figured I'd better make sure cause he's the kind of guy that won't listen when I told him that 187,000 lumens is too much, smfh. Anyways. Sorry for even including that jackass but he almost cost me the best phenos I've ever had in my possession. Unfortunately I didn't take close-ups of the other pheno because the buds were teeny and unimpressive compared to the other one that looked damn near identical with the only difference being one had kush style golf ball nugs and the other spear shaped. It had the same ridiculous level of frost though and pretty much same smell just slightly more fuel on the nose with the golf ball nugs pheno. *The nose on both is light berry scent with menthol and a hint of fuel*. Both of em had sugar on most of the fans accept the very bottoms and the sugars frosted so much that they curled up and look like tentacles Anyways you can tell all that from the pics and as you can tell from this long winded post I've had one too many dabs so I'll just post the pics now and be on my way back into the stratosphere.
> 
> sorry.... Gotta add that Exotic Genetix from what I can tell so far is the shit and I look forward to hunting through their gear in the future. If anyone from the company actually reads these posts keep up the good work
> 
> ...


Nice grow, they look pretty sharp. Would like to see them without a filter.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 7, 2021)

Anyone cube...


----------



## jdoeanon (Jan 8, 2021)

Trying some testers of this “caesar” flower, very impressed. Good flavor, potency, good nose thus far! I would have to say in hind sight I probably caused a stressed induced hermie from going a bit hard with LST etc , for a first run not sure thats such a good idea just yet. Have nothing but good things to say about this strain smoke wise, nice organic white ash. Always trying to better myself & admit I probably fucked up this run, but always another chance to redeem it.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 9, 2021)

jdoeanon said:


> These look phenomenal , you knocked it out the park o_o


Thanks brother. I'm pretty sure I overdid it a bit with phosphorus though and maybe a tad too much nitrogen but I'm keeping this girl around so she'll look even better when I get her dialed in. The level of frost I owe to the UV diodes in my @Grow Lights Australia "High Lights". I've never seen this level of frost before and even when I have a pheno that's not as frosty as the others it's still more coated then anything I've ever had in my garden. I can't believe LED has came so far since the last time I was growing.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 9, 2021)

jdoeanon said:


> Trying some testers of this “caesar” flower, very impressed. Good flavor, potency, good nose thus far! I would have to say in hind sight I probably caused a stressed induced hermie from going a bit hard with LST etc , for a first run not sure thats such a good idea just yet. Have nothing but good things to say about this strain smoke wise, nice organic white ash. Always trying to better myself & admit I probably fucked up this run, but always another chance to redeem it.


I've wondered recently about this more and more. Do you think bending branches(especially if it breaks in the process enough to stress a plant into herm mode? Cause if so maybe that's why I keep having at least one ball thrower damn near every run. Anybody else have insight as well?


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 9, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Nice grow, they look pretty sharp. Would like to see them without a filter.


It's not a filter that's just the hue that comes from my combo of lights. I use High Lights in 2800k and HLG in 4000k. I usually have just the 4000k lights on for bud shots but didn't think of it cause my head's been spinning lately with all the dabs I been doing. Unfortunately they are already harvested but I'll be running this girl again in my buddy's grow while I hunt for more phenos so you'll see her again, lol.


----------



## jdoeanon (Jan 9, 2021)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> I've wondered recently about this more and more. Do you think bending branches(especially if it breaks in the process enough to stress a plant into herm mode? Cause if so maybe that's why I keep having at least one ball thrower damn near every run. Anybody else have insight as well?


I’m starting to think so, I accidently split one which created a big knuckle on the stem.. but that one did not have any herm issues, it was ironically the one that was trained just fine. Simple lst, used plant ties to bush it out a bit. Topped them all just once, but then again I assume some varieties are more susceptible to stresses than others.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 9, 2021)

I don’t think stress in veg causes issues in flower assuming that the plant is healthy and mature when flipping


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 9, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> I don’t think stress in veg causes issues in flower assuming that the plant is healthy and mature when flipping


You sure about that? Stress here is trigger based, in that hormones are released. It’s completely how that individual will react. One would have to assume that hormone shifts, quantity, and duration are all subjective.


----------



## grimweeder (Jan 9, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Anyone cube...


I member someone on this forum purchased half of the available packs from exotic of the cube. They wanted them all but he wouldn’t sell all of them to one person. They said they had to put in a big order to get it but they did get them in the end. They ran them to do a pheno hunt an purchased them with the intention of running them all for a pheno hunt to find the best “the cube” plant out there and find something amazing to have for sale afaik. however they claim they didn’t find anything worthy of keeping and replacing anything they currently have in their stable and said it wasn’t really worth it I think in the end, I’m sure they even said they had moved on from exotic gear for a while too since. 

I think it’s even in this very thread if you wanna go back an have a look for it. Don’t think it’s that far back either.


----------



## BongChoi (Jan 9, 2021)

grimweeder said:


> I member someone on this forum purchased half of the available packs from exotic of the cube. They wanted them all but he wouldn’t sell all of them to one person. They said they had to put in a big order to get it but they did get them in the end. They ran them to do a pheno hunt an purchased them with the intention of running them all for a pheno hunt to find the best “the cube” plant out there and find something amazing to have for sale afaik. however they claim they didn’t find anything worthy of keeping and replacing anything they currently have in their stable and said it wasn’t really worth it I think in the end, I’m sure they even said they had moved on from exotic gear for a while too since.
> 
> I think it’s even in this very thread if you wanna go back an have a look for it. Don’t think it’s that far back either.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/exotic-genetix.885624/post-15686860


----------



## dakindgrind (Jan 9, 2021)

Another often overlooked exotic strain is The Sauce.

Years ago I tried and failed to secure a tightly held gg4 dom pheno that pounded and was pushing out a crazy extract percentage. 

Tasted like sour gasoline and made your eyes water like a cloud of teargas.


----------



## jdoeanon (Jan 9, 2021)

dakindgrind said:


> Another often overlooked exotic strain is The Sauce.
> 
> Years ago I tried and failed to secure a tightly held gg4 dom pheno that pounded and was pushing out a crazy extract percentage.
> 
> Tasted like sour gasoline and made your eyes water like a cloud of teargas.


Mmmm.. burns your nose hairs type of petrol ?


----------



## grimweeder (Jan 10, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/exotic-genetix.885624/post-15686860


Yes that’s it. Thank you for linking it.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 10, 2021)

A local dispensary here carries a cut of the cube, they are really proud of it too. I haven’t tried it. They usually have pretty good taste though.


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Jan 10, 2021)

I’m a returning loadie after quitting for a number of years after my kids were born, can anyone advise on the quality of the grease monkey strain? I’m a mechanic, and thought it might be a chuckle for a grease monkey to grow grease monkey.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 10, 2021)

Frankly Dankly said:


> I’m a returning loadie after quitting for a number of years after my kids were born, can anyone advise on the quality of the grease monkey strain? I’m a mechanic, and thought it might be a chuckle for a grease monkey to grow grease monkey.


I love that strain! Had a couple different phenos, all were pretty amazing. You can find the perfect blend of cookies and chem in those seeds. My favorite literally tastes like cookies and cream with Chemdog smashed together. It’s hard to believe cannabis can taste like this.


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Jan 10, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I love that strain! Had a couple different phenos, all were pretty amazing. You can find the perfect blend of cookies and chem in those seeds. My favorite literally tastes like cookies and cream with Chemdog smashed together. It’s hard to believe cannabis can taste like this.


And now I’m pissed off at my cousin, he said he’d get me a cut and then bricked on me. Those flavors scream to me, lol.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 10, 2021)

grimweeder said:


> I member someone on this forum purchased half of the available packs from exotic of the cube. They wanted them all but he wouldn’t sell all of them to one person. They said they had to put in a big order to get it but they did get them in the end. They ran them to do a pheno hunt an purchased them with the intention of running them all for a pheno hunt to find the best “the cube” plant out there and find something amazing to have for sale afaik. however they claim they didn’t find anything worthy of keeping and replacing anything they currently have in their stable and said it wasn’t really worth it I think in the end, I’m sure they even said they had moved on from exotic gear for a while too since.
> 
> I think it’s even in this very thread if you wanna go back an have a look for it. Don’t think it’s that far back either.


Thats hard to believe


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 10, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> A local dispensary here carries a cut of the cube, they are really proud of it too. I haven’t tried it. They usually have pretty good taste though.


Im from. Mass and we still dont have clones, this would be easier on the west coast im sure.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 10, 2021)

Also lookin for a cherry cream pie if anyone can help. I can barter with my rado cuts or whatever


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 10, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Im from. Mass and we still dont have clones, this would be easier on the west coast im sure.


They don’t share their clones anymore, sadness.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 10, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Thats hard to believe


He has pictures of the cases of packs. He’s involved in large scale projects, @detgreenthumb is an interesting cat.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 10, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> He has pictures of the cases of packs. He’s involved in large scale projects, @detgreenthumb is an interesting cat.


Wow that sux maybe he didnt wanna share after all thats a lot of loot.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 10, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> They don’t share their clones anymore, sadness.


Never did prolly never will have a clone dispensary in mass. Where u from cowboy?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 10, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> A local dispensary here carries a cut of the cube, they are really proud of it too. I haven’t tried it. They usually have pretty good taste though.


Lol Wanna scoop one up for me ill hook you up


----------



## Tuna4pete (Jan 10, 2021)

Apes in Space and Donkey Butter


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 10, 2021)

Tuna4pete said:


> Apes in Space and Donkey Butter


 terpsss?


----------



## Tuna4pete (Jan 10, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> terpsss?


Apes in space tastes like candy while the Donkey Butter is more gas


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 10, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Never did prolly never will have a clone dispensary in mass. Where u from cowboy?


I’m from the 303, born and raised but I reside in New Mexico these days. 
There’s some wicked clones circulating up with them Mainers!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 10, 2021)

detgreenthumb said:


> We had to order all this just to ensure that we got half the Cube stock. There wasn't anything we could do to get a monopoly on the seeds. Trust me, we triedView attachment 4635216


Wholly fuck


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 10, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I’m from the 303, born and raised but I reside in New Mexico these days.
> There’s some wicked clones circulating up with them Mainers!


Yea im trying to get the real grape pie from a mainer just waiting for him to ship it hes been busy


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 10, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Yea im trying to get the real grape pie from a mainer just waiting for him to ship it hes been busy


I have family up there, it’s a treat being in New England.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 11, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I have family up there, it’s a treat being in New England.


Oh yeah Real flipping treat shoveling out of all the flipping snow ! 3 1/2 month out door grow weather it's the bee's knee's !


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 11, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Oh yeah Real flipping treat shoveling out of all the flipping snow ! 3 1/2 month out door grow weather it's the bee's knee's !


wouldn't live anywhere else tho tbh !


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 11, 2021)

dakindgrind said:


> Another often overlooked exotic strain is The Sauce.
> 
> Years ago I tried and failed to secure a tightly held gg4 dom pheno that pounded and was pushing out a crazy extract percentage.
> 
> Tasted like sour gasoline and made your eyes water like a cloud of teargas.


Here was mine I got from a bagseed. Usually got a big bigger this was the only pic I got before I lost it. Such an awesome strain


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 11, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Oh yeah Real flipping treat shoveling out of all the flipping snow ! 3 1/2 month out door grow weather it's the bee's knee's !


Hahahaha, ya that’s why I moved to the desert.
It’s a treat because I’m just there to visit!


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 11, 2021)

jdoeanon said:


> Trying some testers of this “caesar” flower, very impressed. Good flavor, potency, good nose thus far! I would have to say in hind sight I probably caused a stressed induced hermie from going a bit hard with LST etc , for a first run not sure thats such a good idea just yet. Have nothing but good things to say about this strain smoke wise, nice organic white ash. Always trying to better myself & admit I probably fucked up this run, but always another chance to redeem it.



I had herm issues with caesar as well. This was in a stress-free environment during a multi-strain pheno hunt with caesar being the only herm. Safe to say it's the genetics imo.


----------



## jdoeanon (Jan 11, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> I had herm issues with caesar as well. This was in a stress-free environment during a multi-strain pheno hunt with caesar being the only herm. Safe to say it's the genetics imo.


Good to know, I had a brand new tent (so no light leaks that I’m aware of) did what I would consider very low stress training using plant ties to bush them out (no super cropping, only topped them once) vegged 8 weeks & I swear some plants where showing pistils & sacs early on. After doing some research I believe the original GG#4 apparently is herm prone (Being a selfed accidental cross in itself) Guess there is no male in the GG#4 makeup. Either way, it smokes pretty good..  Anyone have suggestions on who has a more stabilized GG#4 line? This will be my last run with ‘Caesar’ 

Kind of makes me weary of buying $50 packs from area 51 again, wonder if they knew of this issue...?


----------



## oswizzle (Jan 11, 2021)

Pizza Pizza


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 11, 2021)

Ordered a ten pack of Guicey G a while back...grew 2 out...n got 2different phenos...1st 2seeds outta 10 popped and got 2for2 females


One of them I found 5 selfed seeds in her lower buds and I recently popped one of those seeds...she's looking really indica leaning...more so than either of the phenos I originally had...and I'm liking how shes wanting to branch out n grow wide on her own




Such a fire strain her smell taste and high are all top notch I'm excited to see what this phenos buds are like


----------



## Face45 (Jan 12, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Also lookin for a cherry cream pie if anyone can help. I can barter with my rado cuts or whatever


 That shit was MEGA FIRE... lost my cuts... had 3 fire phenos.....


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 12, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Oh yeah Real flipping treat shoveling out of all the flipping snow ! 3 1/2 month out door grow weather it's the bee's knee's !


 take it your from ne


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 12, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> take it your from ne


Yes sir .


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jan 14, 2021)

A few Grease Monkey's...


----------



## Hidden360 (Jan 29, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Anyone have the cube? I want it


Mr clean dropped today on SHN


----------



## Hidden360 (Jan 29, 2021)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> A few Grease Monkey's...View attachment 4795860View attachment 4795861


Phenomenal, is that the F2 or Feminized?


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jan 29, 2021)

Hidden360 said:


> Phenomenal, is that the F2 or Feminized?


I got it in clone form from a dispensary..

OP


----------



## Hidden360 (Jan 29, 2021)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> I got it in clone form from a dispensary..
> 
> OP


Right on I’ve got some Grease Monkey F2’s I’m sitting on


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jan 29, 2021)

Man, pop them. Imagine gg4 sized buds, but with a cookie taste along with a lil more gas. I think I have a pretty good pheno. 

OP


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 30, 2021)

3rd run with Guicey G...this ones a seed I found in a lower bud from last time I grew her...turned out to be female...different phenotype...her stems are hollow so she bends easily...gonna flip to flower in a few days I'll post updates 
Just transplanted her yesterday so shes a little overwatered at the moment

100% of all selfed seeds I've ever found in plants I've harvested have been female


----------



## Hidden360 (Jan 30, 2021)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Man, pop them. Imagine gg4 sized buds, but with a cookie taste along with a lil more gas. I think I have a pretty good pheno.
> 
> OP


Yes I will lol, I liked what I got from my Slapz cross. I actually bought those after the Grease Monkey.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 30, 2021)

Can someone recommend be the best 50-75 dollar pack on here? I know you get what you pay for but I want to try exotic on a budget and terpy seeds told me to check out his site he had some good deals.








EXOTIC GENETIX | TerpySeeds







www.terpyseeds.com


----------



## Hidden360 (Jan 30, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Can someone recommend be the best 50-75 dollar pack on here? I know you get what you pay for but I want to try exotic on a budget and terpy seeds told me to check out his site he had some good deals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to grab the burning man to be honest, peyote purple x triple Og seemed interesting. I have some of his expensive seeds tucked too so I don’t knock ya for that. I look at the genes anyways..


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jan 31, 2021)

I found some 4+ year old cookies and cream f2s and kimbo kush not sure if I should pop them.i dont even know if they will germ


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> I found some 4+ year old cookies and cream f2s and kimbo kush not sure if I should pop them.i dont even know if they will germ


Only one way to find out!


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jan 31, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Only one way to find out!


Ya i gotta wait a few weeks but i found i really nice cookies and cream pheno that i ended up losing during a move a couple years ago hopefully i can find another nice one


----------



## bodhipop (Jan 31, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> I found some 4+ year old cookies and cream f2s and kimbo kush not sure if I should pop them.i dont even know if they will germ


The Kimbo Kush pheno I've tried was some of my favorite smoke. You must pop!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 31, 2021)

Seeds here now has some basic exotic stuff for 36 bucks a pack. Cheap trick and a few others.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jan 31, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> The Kimbo Kush pheno I've tried was some of my favorite smoke. You must pop!


Deffinetly i hope they germinate i have 15


----------



## Ganjihad (Jan 31, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Also lookin for a cherry cream pie if anyone can help. I can barter with my rado cuts or whatever


I've got about half a pack left over, gonna pop a few seeds next grow.

If I find anything interesting I'll let you know.

It is an average yielder, pretty hard buds. It does turn a really dark magenta color too.

It smells/tastes absolutely nothing like cherry, pie, or cream though. It has a burnt rubber and funk stank about it.

Nothing sweet or fruity whatsoever.
I wish I could find a plant that had actual cherry terps though, been looking forever.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 31, 2021)

Ganjihad said:


> I've got about half a pack left over, gonna pop a few seeds next grow.
> 
> If I find anything interesting I'll let you know.
> 
> ...


Cherry Garcia by ethos genetics. I promise that is the most bizarrely cherry smelling bud I’ve ever grown. Not trying to turn this into another breeder thread or anything just trying to help your search.


----------



## Ganjihad (Feb 1, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Cherry Garcia by ethos genetics. I promise that is the most bizarrely cherry smelling bud I’ve ever grown. Not trying to turn this into another breeder thread or anything just trying to help your search.


Thanks, I'll have to give it a try. I've grown about 3 breeders cherry bomb strains, cherry cookies, cherry burst, Buddha's sister, etc. Most good but nothing cherry about them.


----------



## grimweeder (Feb 1, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> 100% of all selfed seeds I've ever found in plants I've harvested have been female View attachment 4811443


That’s normal that is. Selfed seeds are made with female only pollen and so do not contain any male chromosomes/dna so all plants grown will be female and it’s physically impossible for a male to exist. They may pass on the hermie trait tho depending so keep an eye out for some balls or nanas early an late flower mostly.


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 1, 2021)

Ganjihad said:


> Thanks, I'll have to give it a try. I've grown about 3 breeders cherry bomb strains, cherry cookies, cherry burst, Buddha's sister, etc. Most good but nothing cherry about them.


Check out spartan kush


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 3, 2021)

Ganjihad said:


> Thanks, I'll have to give it a try. I've grown about 3 breeders cherry bomb strains, cherry cookies, cherry burst, Buddha's sister, etc. Most good but nothing cherry about them.


Ive been on a cherry hunt for awhile. I collected quite afew varieties over the years. To date some of the most memorable have been black cherry breath from thug pug and jaws has quite afew pieces that had cherry syrup terps


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 3, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> The Kimbo Kush pheno I've tried was some of my favorite smoke. You must pop!


What did it smell like?


----------



## Hidden360 (Feb 4, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Ive been on a cherry hunt for awhile. I collected quite afew varieties over the years. To date some of the most memorable have been black cherry breath from thug pug and jaws has quite afew pieces that had cherry syrup terps


Cherry Berry Goat & Monkey heard descent feedback


----------



## Green Puddin (Feb 16, 2021)

Can anyone tell me if grease monkey is still available anywhere or if it gets restocked anymore at all?


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 16, 2021)

Seeds here now has it, f2 and fems i think.


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm on a cherry hunt as well. Just bought Cherry Gar See Ya from Ethos and Cherry Popper from Top Dawg. Also have Triple Cherry Diesel from Sin City.


----------



## Ganjihad (Feb 18, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> I'm on a cherry hunt as well. Just bought Cherry Gar See Ya from Ethos and Cherry Popper from Top Dawg. Also have Triple Cherry Diesel from Sin City.


Its difficult when one person states how well a plant is terpwise, the later 5 other people say don't get it, it sucks. 
I think people on here that have grown some that has real cherry terps need to send me free samples so I can be the judge. lol


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 18, 2021)

Ganjihad said:


> Its difficult when one person states how well a plant is terpwise, the later 5 other people say don't get it, it sucks.
> I think people on here that have grown some that has real cherry terps need to send me free samples so I can be the judge. lol


LMAO! Maybe the people that say dont get it are not growing in the same controlled environment as the person who got the terps they wanted. I think it depends on the grower and what they use to grow their smoke. I bet some people just put a seed in dirt and expect top shelf medication.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 18, 2021)

With all due respect there’s a huge difference between growing top shelf dank and coaxing nuances out of a plant!


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 28, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> With all due respect there’s a huge difference between growing top shelf dank and coaxing nuances out of a plant!


I wouldn't know honestly. At my age, with only three grows under my belt, I'm very late to the game.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 28, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> I wouldn't know honestly. At my age, with only three grows under my belt, I'm very late to the game.


Nah, just in time! Everyone should grow something! It’s like meditation!


----------



## Balockaye (Mar 2, 2021)

My Sunset Runtz two weeks into flower. This plant has been growing like a champ. Hard to pinpoint what smells i’m getting off a stem rub but it’s a good funk and nothing sweet. Probably going to defoliate/lollipop today or tomorrow. It didn’t stretch too much. Excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## Staretz44 (Mar 2, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> I'm on a cherry hunt as well. Just bought Cherry Gar See Ya from Ethos and Cherry Popper from Top Dawg. Also have Triple Cherry Diesel from Sin City.


I ordered Cherry Popper by Top Dawg and was sent Cherry Popper by 808 Genetics instead. On the website it's worth $150 more than what I paid for the Top Dawg. I emailed 808 about the strain and they told me that I was 
"very lucky to have gotten one of those packs as its valued at over $500 a pack and yes it sold out." At that price I think I found my Cherry.


----------



## Hidden360 (Mar 9, 2021)

Balockaye said:


> My Sunset Runtz two weeks into flower. This plant has been growing like a champ. Hard to pinpoint what smells i’m getting off a stem rub but it’s a good funk and nothing sweet. Probably going to defoliate/lollipop today or tomorrow. It didn’t stretch too much. Excited to see how it turns out.
> 
> View attachment 4841780
> View attachment 4841782
> View attachment 4841811


Wanted to snag a pack of those. Went with the Red Runtz instead


----------



## AaronHernadez (Mar 15, 2021)

I’ve read on a few different websites the mystery cookies in the mint chocolate chip is Sinmint cookies. Has anybody seen this confirmed or is it purely speculation?


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 15, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> I’ve read on a few different websites the mystery cookies in the mint chocolate chip is Sinmint cookies. Has anybody seen this confirmed or is it purely speculation?


It’s thin mint, from the horses mouth


----------



## AaronHernadez (Mar 15, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> It’s thin mint, from the horses mouth


Good looks man !


----------



## scottelaxe (Mar 18, 2021)

Greetings all, just grabbed some of there fem The Woah! seeds. Will be pheno hunting 8 of them in a month or so under some Hlg 600's in at least a 4 x 8. Happy growing.


----------



## Highlife42 (Mar 20, 2021)

Bump to see what new strains of exotic genetix you're growing


----------



## Raymond Knight (Mar 22, 2021)

Chocolate marshmallow pre harvest day 60


----------



## Face45 (Mar 22, 2021)

Raymond Knight said:


> Chocolate marshmallow pre harvest day 60View attachment 4860293


 Worth the purchase?


----------



## Face45 (Mar 22, 2021)

Face45 said:


> Worth the purchase?


Looks [email protected]


----------



## Highlife42 (Mar 23, 2021)

Raymond Knight said:


> Chocolate marshmallow pre harvest day 60


Hi there! Looks great! Got any photos of the whole plant? how tall do they stand?


----------



## Raymond Knight (Mar 23, 2021)

Face45 said:


> Worth the purchase?


Yeah they are still available too right now at seedshere now on sale for 48 bucks, I bought another pack.


----------



## Raymond Knight (Mar 23, 2021)

Highlife42 said:


> Hi there! Looks great! Got any photos of the whole plant? how tall do they stand?





Highlife42 said:


> Hi there! Looks great! Got any photos of the whole plant? how tall do they stand?


The two females Ive gotten out of half of the first pack were short to medium height. You can see both at my channel on Youtube. Same name .I will upload some more pics later today.


----------



## Highlife42 (Mar 23, 2021)

No need for pics now lol Thanks for the videos. Super awesome! Have you had your product tested by chance?


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 24, 2021)

Just got Rainbow Chip F2, anyone have luck with it?


----------



## threekingghidra (Apr 26, 2021)

My run of Red Runtz (Red Pop X Runtz). They are currently at 8 weeks and close to harvest. All three have different bud structures and terpenes.


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 27, 2021)

Looks good brother


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 27, 2021)

threekingghidra said:


> My run of Red Runtz (Red Pop X Runtz). They are currently at 8 weeks and close to harvest. All three have different bud structures and terpenes.
> 
> View attachment 4888312View attachment 4888314View attachment 4888315


Glad i got a pack. Whats nose on em? Looks great


----------



## ItsAlways710 (Apr 28, 2021)

Just got Slippery Susan (Tina x Grease Monkey) and Milk Monkey (Cookies n Cream x Grease Monkey), anyone run either? Rec's on which I should run first? Hermie issues with either? Any info would be welcome - I have some other stuff I could try too, Hollywood Skunk by Strayfox and some Useful Seeds Orange Cookies x Choc. D. Been running BOG's Sour Strawberry for a year and looking for a new mom....


----------



## threekingghidra (Apr 28, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Glad i got a pack. Whats nose on em? Looks great


All three phenotypes that I grew out have a very different smell and bud structure. The one in the first picture smells very creamy and fuelie. The second photo pheno is very sugary, berry, and creamy smelling. The third photo pheno is smells like cantaloupe or a very sugary candy like gushers. Out of the three the third one is definitely my favorite and a keeper.

I had a fourth one but it hermied on me during the third week of flowering. It was kind of the runt of the litter and it didn't look very strong during the whole grow process.


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 28, 2021)

Anything GreaseMonkey gonna be fire. I'd try Tina x GM


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 28, 2021)

I have Mr Nasty freebie beans that i think im definitely gonna run. I have 4 blackout bobby plants just out of seeds noe


----------



## ApacheBone (May 1, 2021)

threekingghidra said:


> My run of Red Runtz (Red Pop X Runtz). They are currently at 8 weeks and close to harvest. All three have different bud structures and terpenes.
> 
> Damn those are out of stock everywhere


----------



## truepunk87 (May 4, 2021)

Dirty Thirty (GMO x Cookies and Cream f2) second round... Day 83 and getting chopped tomorrow


----------



## boundybounderson (May 21, 2021)

I haven't been 100% down with all the Exotic Genetix gear I've popped, but this Greasy Runtz pheno I hunted is the absolute real deal. Potent, long-lasting effects, very pleasant grape candy terps. Bag appeal?  Just a little.


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 21, 2021)

Ganjihad said:


> Its difficult when one person states how well a plant is terpwise, the later 5 other people say don't get it, it sucks.
> I think people on here that have grown some that has real cherry terps need to send me free sample





jdoeanon said:


> Good to know, I had a brand new tent (so no light leaks that I’m aware of) did what I would consider very low stress training using plant ties to bush them out (no super cropping, only topped them once) vegged 8 weeks & I swear some plants where showing pistils & sacs early on. After doing some research I believe the original GG#4 apparently is herm prone (Being a selfed accidental cross in itself) Guess there is no male in the GG#4 makeup. Either way, it smokes pretty good..  Anyone have suggestions on who has a more stabilized GG#4 line? This will be my last run with ‘Caesar’ View attachment 4793102
> 
> Kind of makes me weary of buying $50 packs from area 51 again, wonder if they knew of this issue...?



tony green workded gg4 in some intersting ways, multiple bx's i havent had the flower but he's a solid guy


----------



## Budderton (May 23, 2021)

Released a few years ago, here's Crunk Boat getting there. Grapes and gas.


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 23, 2021)

Ganjihad said:


> I've got about half a pack left over, gonna pop a few seeds next grow.
> 
> If I find anything interesting I'll let you know.
> 
> ...



Hello gentlemen,

id recommenced anything with bodhi's cherry queen...


mosca has some cherry sunshine crosses which do boast cherry terps...

also dvg his cherry - appy crosses like grand slam also offer cherry terps...


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 23, 2021)

This blackout bobby has some huge ass fan leaves


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 23, 2021)

Ganjihad said:


> I've got about half a pack left over, gonna pop a few seeds next grow.
> 
> If I find anything interesting I'll let you know.
> 
> ...


Ethos Cherry Gar-See-Ya. I just thought "meh, must be a gimmicky name" when I bought them, but holy shit. Full blown cherries, sticky sweet and very pungent.
Im continuously amazed at the spectrum cannabis continues to be pushed into in regards to smells and flavours.


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2021)

I'm just looking for that illusion...


----------



## cosmicwisdom (May 30, 2021)

heres some of are favorite runtz s1 plants we grew 3 packs of them some good fun. 
the potency varies so grow some plants and find the strong ones some do put on great flavors to


the leaves are always leaning down on them and they want more water then we usually gave


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 30, 2021)

4 blackout bobby phenos, more vigorous than anticipated. Very fast growers. Will need to be halved with pruning before going into flower tent in 3-4 wks.

All topped once and completely defoliated to tips 3 days ago

(Pardon wilting, went away for wknd and res went up to 2.4 while i was away)


----------



## genuity (May 30, 2021)

Yes sir....


----------



## Mattcheck (May 31, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Ethos Cherry Gar-See-Ya. I just thought "meh, must be a gimmicky name" when I bought them, but holy shit. Full blown cherries, sticky sweet and very pungent.
> Im continuously amazed at the spectrum cannabis continues to be pushed into in regards to smells and flavours.


Just got some other day any tips or things to look out for?


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 31, 2021)

Mattcheck said:


> Just got some other day any tips or things to look out for?


The one seed i popped grew SUPER stout, tight and bushy, so maybe dont grow it next to anything with stretch because mine had zero stretch.


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2021)

I have not spent money on seeds in a long time... but I'm definitely getting in on this..


----------



## boundybounderson (Jun 14, 2021)

I grew Strawberry Syrup (Grease Monkey x Red Pop) and it threw aggressive nanners in the last 14 days. It came with a GMO x Red Pop freebie which was pretty decent but the terps were way too cheesy for my tastes. Literally smelled like a Whole Foods cheese section. No nanners or ball bags on that one.


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> I grew Strawberry Syrup (Grease Monkey x Red Pop) and it threw aggressive nanners in the last 14 days. It came with a GMO x Red Pop freebie which was pretty decent but the terps were way too cheesy for my tastes. Literally smelled like a Whole Foods cheese section. No nanners or ball bags on that one.


Sounds like every drop,from every breeder...

Strawberry Gary & devils drip is what I'd like to get my grubby hands on.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 22, 2021)

genuity said:


> Sounds like every drop,from every breeder...
> 
> Strawberry Gary & devils drip is what I'd like to get my grubby hands on.


If ur into pre orders 








Exotic Genetix - Strawberry Gary {FEM} [6pk] RETIRED | Seeds Here Now


This item is RETIRED. It's no longer being restocked regularly.




seedsherenow.com


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 22, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> I grew Strawberry Syrup (Grease Monkey x Red Pop) and it threw aggressive nanners in the last 14 days. It came with a GMO x Red Pop freebie which was pretty decent but the terps were way too cheesy for my tastes. Literally smelled like a Whole Foods cheese section. No nanners or ball bags on that one.





genuity said:


> Sounds like every drop,from every breeder...
> 
> Strawberry Gary & devils drip is what I'd like to get my grubby hands on.


The reason for high herm percentages is because these guys dont work these strains or take their selection process as seriously because this generation is all about what's next.

Now its up to us, the buyers to work the strains ourselves. Over time these breeders will/do....but look at all the strains they pump out......using 1 male or female.....if its 1 male, they can collect pollen and hit everything they have, or open pollinate using 1 male and a bunch of female clones. 

If they use 1 female, they can hit different branches with different males that theyve collected pollen from to create multiple strains at once.....

After that, youre lucky if these guys grow out those resulted crosses more than once before throwing them up for sale.

But how big can their selection process be when theyre cranking out so many strains?....how tested can they be with how fast these new strains get released?

Theyre basically selecting from a small sample of females or males, then crossing to their existing strains and giving it straight to us after that. Its impossible to work a strain and breed it correctly in the amount of time these guys do.

I saw an interview where Shanti said he doesnt understand how they release strains so fast, as in his experience it takes 2 years minimum to properly develop a stable strain.

So to sum it up, all these newer breeders releasing 100s of strains, theyre giving us unstable, untested strains.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 22, 2021)

tropical truffle I just grew was unstable as hell. They were freebies tho. Have a pack of cream n Tina left of theirs


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 22, 2021)

Dont get me wrong, I'm not against it at all.

If you end up with unstable plants, you either can choose to work the strain yourself or move onto something else or a new pack of the same strain to see if you get lucky. It is what it is.

But when you get lucky, it should be some fire.

Ive researched, watched grows and educated myself for years.

I'm in the flowering stage of my 1st grow. I have no idea what im doing admittedly. And any information im giving that is incorrect, please someone correct me if im wrong.

I can say in my 1st grow ive gotten lucky and seem to have a Bubblegum S1 that smells delicious and i accidentally touched a lower nug and it felt insanely greasy. Almost the consistency of motor oil. Cant wait till it finishes.

But my point is, even not knowing what im doing, ive so far appeared to struck gold in 1 seed. It happens, and that's how a lot of these breeders have businesses. That 1 strike gets bred to every male they have.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 22, 2021)

Seeds Here Now did a "secret drop" presale of this a few hours ago. The first link they sent out was no good. They fixed it after half an hour. Strawberry Gary is gone. I haven't bought any.


----------



## BurnzAU (Jun 23, 2021)

Heard great things about exotic Genetix, got a pack of Greasy Runtz and pack of Buckin Runtz and got 3 free Cocobamba seeds. 

Popped Cocobamba and Greasy Runtz, all happy and healthy except 1 cocobamba which failed to pop. Flipped them and then had 1 Cocobamba male, 1 Cocobamba herm, and 4 fucking Greasy Runtz herm.

Running multiple strains from multiple breeders. For $200au+ for 6 seeds I don't want to have to cull the whole pack.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 23, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> tropical truffle I just grew was unstable as hell. They were freebies tho. Have a pack of cream n Tina left of theirs


Tropical runtz I meant. Only strain in tent that had beanage. Not impressed


----------



## Crazyolo2 (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi guys,im new in exotic strains game.
How do u compare seed junky to exotic genetix?
And what do u think about crane city?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 27, 2021)

Crazyolo2 said:


> Hi guys,im new in exotic strains game.
> How do u compare seed junky to exotic genetix?
> And what do u think about crane city?


You cant.

Id take seed junky over exotic. But seedjunky packs are taxed hard now days.. but still probs more worth it than any exotic genetics. Read the last 2 pages of this thread you will see what i mean.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 30, 2021)

Thoughts on red pop Anyone grown it out yet


----------



## Blazin Budz (Jul 1, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Thoughts on red pop Anyone grown it out yet


I got a pack of the Red Pop S1. The Strawberry Garry looks fire also.


----------



## Cblasenak (Jul 2, 2021)

Grabbed a pack of strawberry gary...on its way now! Can't wait to get em in the dirt


----------



## blastinbob (Jul 7, 2021)

Frankly Dankly said:


> And now I’m pissed off at my cousin, he said he’d get me a cut and then bricked on me. Those flavors scream to me, lol.


I have some grease monkey cuts but by now you probably found them.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jul 8, 2021)

How do you like Grease Monkey?? I'm sitting on a few packs. I keep overlooking them for some crazy reason.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 8, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> How do you like Grease Monkey?? I'm sitting on a few packs. I keep overlooking them for some crazy reason.


Smoked some dispensary flower made me want a pack or cross. Good medicine


----------



## MidWickedWest (Jul 9, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> How do you like Grease Monkey?? I'm sitting on a few packs. I keep overlooking them for some crazy reason.


I germinated 3 Grease Monkey S1 around 30 days ago. Vegging good so far, transplanted from soil in Dixie cups to terraponics. Other than the shock from transplant they look really good. One of em started growing nice thick lateral branching after week 3. Might run em next w/these other clones I have, or might keep em as moms and run those cuts. Another really good GG#4 cross is "Guptilla" by Colorado seed inc


----------



## wilson510 (Jul 9, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> tropical truffle I just grew was unstable as hell. They were freebies tho. Have a pack of cream n Tina left of theirs


I agree, I grew out Dole Whip from them. It doesnt smell anything like Pineapple. It smells like some creamy pungent wet paper.


----------



## BedStuyBeans (Jul 13, 2021)

Looks amazing. Is the whole plant photo the golf ball pheno with the gas? I’ve been looking at lip Smacker. I appreciate these stories. We learn so much about life and value through growing cannabis.



[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Never planned on showing these *Lip Smacker* clones to no one cause my buddy swore that he didn't even think they were females because they had so many balls and told me to kill em off and just start over. Luckily I ignored him because he's a jackass that's known to stress the shit out of plants. So I figured I'd better make sure cause he's the kind of guy that won't listen when I told him that 187,000 lumens is too much, smfh. Anyways. Sorry for even including that jackass but he almost cost me the best phenos I've ever had in my possession. Unfortunately I didn't take close-ups of the other pheno because the buds were teeny and unimpressive compared to the other one that looked damn near identical with the only difference being one had kush style golf ball nugs and the other spear shaped. It had the same ridiculous level of frost though and pretty much same smell just slightly more fuel on the nose with the golf ball nugs pheno. *The nose on both is light berry scent with menthol and a hint of fuel*. Both of em had sugar on most of the fans accept the very bottoms and the sugars frosted so much that they curled up and look like tentacles Anyways you can tell all that from the pics and as you can tell from this long winded post I've had one too many dabs so I'll just post the pics now and be on my way back into the stratosphere.
> 
> sorry.... Gotta add that Exotic Genetix from what I can tell so far is the shit and I look forward to hunting through their gear in the future. If anyone from the company actually reads these posts keep up the good work
> 
> ...


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 28, 2021)

ordered a pack of Strawberries and Cream f2. Finally went on sale so i had to hehe. I've heard some herm reports just like every other breeder/strain these days so i don't trip just gotta find that one!


----------



## ApacheBone (Jul 28, 2021)

After all of these yrs mailing payments I’ve finally got burned by the postal service. apparently they lost it before it left the building. Now I have to decide if I want to pay for my gear twice. Smh


----------



## bobrown14 (Jul 29, 2021)

I've had that happen, then package re-appeared .....


----------



## Carpet Surfer 80 (Aug 10, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Saw these pop up on GLO the other day for $75 and had to grab them
> 
> View attachment 4432531


Mike's Strawberry Lemonade by Exotic Genetix Hermied a Bit. 1st Strain to Hermie on Me.


----------



## MidWickedWest (Aug 11, 2021)

Carpet Surfer 80 said:


> Mike's Strawberry Lemonade by Exotic Genetix Hermied a Bit. 1st Strain to Hermie on Me.





Carpet Surfer 80 said:


> Mike's Strawberry Lemonade by Exotic Genetix Hermied a Bit. 1st Strain to Hermie on Me.


I have a dumbass frosty Grease Monkey S1 that showed a nanner coming out pretty much between the pistils yesterday, Had another with several pollen sacks that I culled a few weeks back. Not very impressed w/ Exotic Genetix so far. I understand most cannabis plants will herm under lots of circumstances but none of the non EG herm'd.


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 11, 2021)

Carpet Surfer 80 said:


> Mike's Strawberry Lemonade by Exotic Genetix Hermied a Bit. 1st Strain to Hermie on Me.





MidWickedWest said:


> I have a dumbass frosty Grease Monkey S1 that showed a nanner coming out pretty much between the pistils yesterday, Had another with several pollen sacks that I culled a few weeks back. Not very impressed w/ Exotic Genetix so far. I understand most cannabis plants will herm under lots of circumstances but none of the non EG herm'd.


Do u have pics? Sorry to ask but I have seen numerous posts by new accounts lately saying this and I have only grown solid plants from him.


----------



## MidWickedWest (Aug 11, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Do u have pics? Sorry to ask but I have seen numerous posts by new accounts lately saying this and I have only grown solid plants from him.


No need to apologize. I do not have a pic unfortunately. I've seen numerous herm reports from EG dating back to 2016.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 11, 2021)

MidWickedWest said:


> No need to apologize. I do not have a pic unfortunately. I've seen numerous herm reports from EG dating back to 2016.


I have seen numerous reports as well, but when challenged…..no pics. The pics I have seen on here have been seriously stressed, or lol straight males. I am sure there are plenty of herms out there from EG, just based on the amount of seeds he puts out, and the genetics used. My biggest disappointment With EG is how hard it is to find a suitable male breeder from his stock.


----------



## MidWickedWest (Aug 11, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> I have seen numerous reports as well, but when challenged…..no pics. The pics I have seen on here have been seriously stressed, or lol straight males. I am sure there are plenty of herms out there from EG, just based on the amount of seeds he puts out, and the genetics used. My biggest disappointment With EG is how hard it is to find a suitable male breeder from his stock.


I haven't exactly germinated a lot of EG. All I can say is what I've seen from these 3 Grease Monkey S1 I have flowering lol. If I didn't have other stuff to worry about coming up with seeded I'd try more. GG4 and Cookies are supposedly herm prone anyway so maybe I jus picked a bad flavor.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 11, 2021)

MidWickedWest said:


> I haven't exactly germinated a lot of EG. All I can say is what I've seen from these 3 Grease Monkey S1 I have flowering lol. If I didn't have other stuff to worry about coming up with seeded I'd try more. GG4 and Cookies are supposedly herm prone anyway so maybe I jus picked a bad flavor.


Just giving feedback from someone who has been growing and posting pics in this thread since 2016 with no herms.…grease monkey is one the first strains I grew. I haven’t bought a recent release except strawberries and cream Looking for a nice male…..not a decent male to be found. He is either a genius, or just lucky, b/c the males that come from his lines are almost always trash….I think it’s the star fighter lineage


----------



## Terpenoid (Aug 11, 2021)

Last year was my first time trying exotic genetix. I popped a whole pack of team cream and ended up with only 2 females that both hermed on me. I was pretty bummed, they both had an amazing artifical strawberry flavor smell.

But then this year I popped just one apes in space fem seed and had zero issues. Its actually one of the most vigorous plants I had. Just chopped my second clone run of her the other day.

Ill be retiring the apes in space though even though it grows fast and finishes fast at 7-8 weeks. Its has a classic stinky dank weed smell to it, it smells similar to the falcon 9 I've had from them, which is the mother in this cross. But its got a really small yield. Potency is just ok too.

I also grew a out a runtz s1 pack but that hardly counts. 
All that said I have more exotic genetix packs I wouldnt hesitate to pop.


----------



## scottelaxe (Aug 11, 2021)

Terpenoid said:


> Last year was my first time trying exotic genetix. I popped a whole pack of team cream and ended up with only 2 females that both hermed on me. I was pretty bummed, they both had an amazing artifical strawberry flavor smell.
> 
> But then this year I popped just one apes in space fem seed and had zero issues. Its actually one of the most vigorous plants I had. Just chopped my second clone run of her the other day.
> 
> ...


I got 4 fem seeds of there limited edition going right now. We'll see how they go .


----------



## Aheadatime (Aug 11, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Do u have pics? Sorry to ask but I have seen numerous posts by new accounts lately saying this and I have only grown solid plants from him.


Many people, both on this thread and on other forums, report that exotic has a pretty high herm rate. I don't take pictures of my plants all that often even when they come out fire, and I run a pretty sizable garden. Why would I document a herm? Happens sometimes. You cull it, kill the mother, and move on. If you suspect a pretty large amount of people have gotten together and agreed to come slander exotic by lying about herms, then I dunno man lol. Much more likely that the good folk here in the forums are just telling the truth trying to help other people.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Aug 14, 2021)

Three different phenos of Blackout Bobby end of week 8.

I had to swap these out at the very last minute into this tent and they only got about 2 days of veg to recover from the transplant before i flipped which im sure has greatly impacted how theyve flowered. Im getting fucking hammered by whitefly and mites down the other end of tent. Ill see these out for another week and pull them so im nervously watching them finishmm Yield is looking not great but again im sure thats user error.

Very greasy and stinky. Cant really put my finger on it, i have 4 phenos and all strikingly quite different in smell. I guess a funk/shoe kind of smell, other phenos are a bit sweeter and more weed-y. 

Have 2 more seeds, not sure if or when i'll grow it again. See how she smokes i suppose.

I did and failed a WSET (Sommelier) level 1 course, the reason I failed was that my nose and pallate just dont cooperate most likely from years of insufflated drug use and smoking. I have a hars time distinguishing smells, i can pick the very obvious in-your-face terps but the subtle back-end ones i have trouble picking.


----------



## bobrown14 (Aug 15, 2021)

MidWickedWest said:


> I haven't exactly germinated a lot of EG. All I can say is what I've seen from these 3 Grease Monkey S1 I have flowering lol. If I didn't have other stuff to worry about coming up with seeded I'd try more. GG4 and Cookies are supposedly herm prone anyway so maybe I jus picked a bad flavor.


Cookies has Durban in it. Durban herms every time I run it. I have seed from South Africa from the tribal folks. Straight up real deal Durban/Transkei. Need a good male PM me.


----------



## scottelaxe (Aug 15, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> Cookies has Durban in it. Durban herms every time I run it. I have seed from South Africa from the tribal folks. Straight up real deal Durban/Transkei. Need a good male PM me.


Unless it's Afropips then I'm not messing with it.


----------



## ApacheBone (Aug 16, 2021)

Area 51 has a buy a red pop strain get velvet heat plus a Exotic freebie of your choice excluding red pop drop.


----------



## buddygrows (Aug 16, 2021)

What would you guys recommend that's available on seedsherenow.com? Looking like people recommend Grease Money or Cookies and Cream but I didn't really enjoy either of those. I miss Jet-A, Falcon 9, Kimbo Kush. I fell off Exotic for a little and it seems like things got worse. Down for suggestions though


----------



## Lordhooha (Aug 17, 2021)

buddygrows said:


> What would you guys recommend that's available on seedsherenow.com? Looking like people recommend Grease Money or Cookies and Cream but I didn't really enjoy either of those. I miss Jet-A, Falcon 9, Kimbo Kush. I fell off Exotic for a little and it seems like things got worse. Down for suggestions though


I just bought the combo pack of the red pop drop. I have Kimbo kush, pink 2.0 and a few older drops still to run or use for crosses of my own making.
Red berries is one I'm looking to run and find a winner for my rooms.


----------



## Lordhooha (Aug 17, 2021)

To be clear I guess when I say I bought it my wife's ordered it for me for my upcoming birthday lol.


----------



## buddygrows (Aug 17, 2021)

Lordhooha said:


> I just bought the combo pack of the red pop drop. I have Kimbo kush, pink 2.0 and a few older drops still to run or use for crosses of my own making.
> Red berries is one I'm looking to run and find a winner for my rooms.


I wish I could just get some off somebody else I'm not sure any of these sound good to me on their website. Maybe Red Pop x Biscotti


----------



## Lordhooha (Aug 17, 2021)

buddygrows said:


> I wish I could just get some off somebody else I'm not sure any of these sound good to me on their website. Maybe Red Pop x Biscotti


The red pop and the rainbow chip drop had some nice crosses. Most of the red pop drop intrigued me and I'm happy I was able to get them. Biscotti crosses are generally good and I'll be interested to see what I can find.


----------



## Budderton (Aug 20, 2021)

Here's a Crunk Boat I keep, starting to get its bud on. This one's a nice 50/50 of gas and grapes, with a good stone.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Aug 27, 2021)

4x Mr Nasty (gmo x grease monkey) regs in today. One of them had 3 cotyledons. These were freebies from somewhere and I hadn't seen much info on them online apart from some vague dispensaries and thought the pedigree sounded good so fuck it.

Running regs for the first time in the hope to get a male to breed with and also because I really like growing foul smelling weed.. I'd like to breed it with something else rancid, Garlic Breath, Peanut Butter Breath, Gorilla Breath, Mendo Breath, Grandpa's Breath etc etc, or maybe the Killer Glue I'm running atm that smells pretty bad off the stem (GG4 x AK47) I've got all those beans already but I'd like to try my hand ar breeding something stinky


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 27, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> 4x Mr Nasty (gmo x grease monkey) regs in today. One of them had 3 cotyledons. These were freebies from somewhere and I hadn't seen much info on them online apart from some vague dispensaries and thought the pedigree sounded good so fuck it.
> 
> Running regs for the first time in the hope to get a male to breed with and also because I really like growing foul smelling weed.. I'd like to breed it with something else rancid, Garlic Breath, Peanut Butter Breath, Grandpa's Breath etc etc, or maybe the Killer Glue I'm running atm that smells pretty bad off the stem (GG4 x AK47) I've got all those beans already but I'd like to try my hand ar breeding something stinky View attachment 4973655View attachment 4973656


Haha thats awesome I just had one just like that with 3 coty leafes from my own F2s of a freebie strain


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Aug 27, 2021)

I grew Blackout Bobby last run and 1 of the 4 was cool but prob wont run it again


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 27, 2021)

Here’s a g-walk(Florida og x grease monkey) a couple weeks into flower, got it as a freebie as well. Doesn’t matter how dry it gets as soon as I water it, it wants to claw, so alittle finicky.


----------



## bobrown14 (Aug 28, 2021)

I had a 3 cotyledon plant I grew out. 

The first plant from seed was a runt but I took cuts and grew it out anyway.

The first plant ran 30 days and was finished. Weed was great but small plant.

The next gen cuts grew WAY BIG and the weed was even better.

Took cuts of the 1st get clones and grew them out and repeat. 

Made seeds with the 3rd clone run. KEEPER. 

This mutation causes the plants to have a very fast metabolism so this is good breeding stock for outdoor.

I ran seeds we made outdoor last summer and harvested before the end of September. 

My indoor finish in 45 days.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Aug 28, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> I had a 3 cotyledon plant I grew out.
> 
> The first plant from seed was a runt but I took cuts and grew it out anyway.
> 
> ...



do you reckon that's a sure thing or just a one-off?


----------



## bobrown14 (Aug 29, 2021)

I've herd and seen it before.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sep 8, 2021)

4 different Mr Nasty phenos chugging along swimmingly. Topped once will probably only do it once for the 4x4 tent

Still hoping for a good male to keep pollen from. Dunno how to get it tho never ran males before

Reports on the Blackout Bobby have been "meh"


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 8, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> 4 different Mr Nasty phenos chugging along swimmingly. Topped once will probably only do it once for the 4x4 tent
> 
> Still hoping for a good male to keep pollen from. Dunno how to get it tho never ran males beforeView attachment 4982457View attachment 4982457View attachment 4982459


Tinfoil is wat id use. Wrap around base of plant to avoid loosing some to soil or watever or Cut male flowers/bananas off possibly depending how big the male is


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sep 8, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Tinfoil is wat id use. Wrap around base of plant to avoid loosing some to soil or watever or Cut male flowers/bananas off possibly depending how big the male is



I was thinking of just taking some cuttins of the male flowering plants and flower them in water in a separate little mini-tent i have and leave the females in the 4x4 to finish?


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 8, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> I was thinking of just taking some cuttins of the male flowering plants and flower them in water in a separate little mini-tent i have and leave the females in the 4x4 to finish?


I do this often. Lean the male branch flowers out of a cup of water over a plate or mirror in a still air room or tent. Let the pollen drop and collect.


----------



## Zett66 (Sep 8, 2021)

you can also just keep a male in a seperate room and shake the branches over a piece of paper once the pollen sacks start to open Spray water afterwards to avoid unwanted pollen anywhere you dont want it


----------



## Bilbo420$$ (Sep 19, 2021)

Whats up!I havent seen too much opinions about yield on exotic genetix strains,but I heard from my friend that EG are not best yielders.whats yours taughts guys?do somebody found pheno that yields realy heavy like 3 a Light?I know that the better you grow The more u get,but genetic is huge factor in my opinion.


----------



## bobrown14 (Sep 20, 2021)

Yield probably = how good of a grower you are. 

I grow for quality then quality then quality. 

I wont puff middies so what's the point growing them?

i can do 3 zips in the can in ONE 4gal pot of soil. I can do 5-6 zips in the can 7.5gal soil container. 

4 per lamp in a 5x5 space well over a pound and that's the good stuff. Organic soil use over and over. Water fr the win.


----------



## Zett66 (Sep 20, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> Yield probably = how good of a grower you are.
> 
> I grow for quality then quality then quality.
> 
> ...


How do you amend your soil between grows? Or are you doing no till


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 20, 2021)

Couple bud shots of this g-walk.


----------



## bobrown14 (Sep 20, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> How do you amend your soil between grows? Or are you doing no till


Yeah do no-till Coots mix. I do amend at up-can. Handful of kelp meal, 1/2 cup of malted barley ground, mycos, 1/4 cup EWC. Sometimes add a little top dress of Stonington Blend and maybe a few fish hydrolysate waterings in flower and water only.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 23, 2021)

This is some Galactic Runtz right before chop. She's been a good strain so far. It looks similar to a lot of Falcon 9 pics I've seen while having the terps from the Runtz side.


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 25, 2021)

G-walk at day 60, definitely had some deficiency happen towards the end, but this late in the game oh well.


----------



## Des420127 (Sep 29, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> 4x Mr Nasty (gmo x grease monkey) regs in today. One of them had 3 cotyledons. These were freebies from somewhere and I hadn't seen much info on them online apart from some vague dispensaries and thought the pedigree sounded good so fuck it.
> 
> Running regs for the first time in the hope to get a male to breed with and also because I really like growing foul smelling weed.. I'd like to breed it with something else rancid, Garlic Breath, Peanut Butter Breath, Gorilla Breath, Mendo Breath, Grandpa's Breath etc etc, or maybe the Killer Glue I'm running atm that smells pretty bad off the stem (GG4 x AK47) I've got all those beans already but I'd like to try my hand ar breeding something stinky View attachment 4973655View attachment 4973656


So glad I saw this. Im been battling keeping my tent clean all grow lol.


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 29, 2021)

Lime OG


----------



## bobrown14 (Sep 29, 2021)

Looks good bro also looks like the beginning of aphids... I see the nymphs exoskeletons on your leaf surface. Look around for a leaf or 3 with a group of them on it and toss those leaves in a bucket of water or better yet burn burn burn.

Outside they are not that big a deal - lots of predators love those bitches. I hadda plant inside with them all I did was set the plant outside on the porch and the fuggers were gone in a few days. I think the ants tco'd them.


----------



## Twoloversgrow (Oct 2, 2021)

ItsAlways710 said:


> Just got Slippery Susan (Tina x Grease Monkey) and Milk Monkey (Cookies n Cream x Grease Monkey), anyone run either? Rec's on which I should run first? Hermie issues with either? Any info would be welcome - I have some other stuff I could try too, Hollywood Skunk by Strayfox and some Useful Seeds Orange Cookies x Choc. D. Been running BOG's Sour Strawberry for a year and looking for a new mom....


Dang I’ve been wanting to run the bog sour strawberry I’ve heard his lines are great! I just ordered the rainbow chip f2 hoping it’s a good one first time running any exotic genetics


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 9, 2021)

Strawberries and cream f2. Got 5 beautiful ladies reeking of sweet and sour strawberry candy


----------



## PeatPhreak (Nov 14, 2021)

Lemon Drip


----------



## Cblasenak (Nov 14, 2021)

Next week gonna be starting up some strawberry gary....I can't wait!!


----------



## Milky Weed (Nov 14, 2021)

F38

Exoticgenetix Jiggler. I seemed to get lucky and all of them are purpling to some degree, without much of a temperature flux.


----------



## ItsAlways710 (Nov 14, 2021)

Twoloversgrow said:


> Dang I’ve been wanting to run the bog sour strawberry I’ve heard his lines are great! I just ordered the rainbow chip f2 hoping it’s a good one first time running any exotic genetics


The slippery Susan was good, too big for my setup, running them the second and last time, back to BOG Sour Strawberry for a run after this and then Milk Monkey after, hopefully I don't end up with 6-7 ft plants again, Slippery Susan was HUGE, every plant. Anyone on the size of Milk Monkey in 5 gal's? Susan is too big for me - very nice though, not unhappy with it, just too big for the yield. Hopefully Milk Monkey will fit my setup better


----------



## bobrown14 (Nov 15, 2021)

ItsAlways710 said:


> The slippery Susan was good, too big for my setup, running them the second and last time, back to BOG Sour Strawberry for a run after this and then Milk Monkey after, hopefully I don't end up with 6-7 ft plants again, Slippery Susan was HUGE, every plant. Anyone on the size of Milk Monkey in 5 gal's? Susan is too big for me - very nice though, not unhappy with it, just too big for the yield. Hopefully Milk Monkey will fit my setup better


Supercrop it.... run her to the lights and bend her over. She gonna love it.

Edit: due to reported size if Slippery Susan, I just ordered a 10 pack.... lol


----------



## ItsAlways710 (Nov 15, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> Supercrop it.... run her to the lights and bend her over. She gonna love it.
> 
> Edit: due to reported size if Slippery Susan, I just ordered a 10 pack.... lol


Long internodal spacings, I yield more with less plant mass with the sour strawberry, but you will enjoy Slippery Susan, just not right for my setup. First run of Susan I went 9 weeks, but it was early, this run gonna go 10-11 weeks. Sour Strawberry is DONE in a little under 8 weeks, so looking for something comparable. 

Looking forward to Milk Monkey, hopefully it runs a bit smaller and finishes quicker than the Slippery Susan.


----------



## bobrown14 (Nov 15, 2021)

I use malted grains in my soil mix that will reduce the flower times 15-20% I'm usually in the 50-60 day window on just about everything I run. 

I like the long internodal spacing easier to trim. After this years outdoor I'm looking forward to a 1/2 hour at the trim table.


----------



## ItsAlways710 (Nov 15, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> I use malted grains in my soil mix that will reduce the flower times 15-20% I'm usually in the 50-60 day window on just about everything I run.
> 
> I like the long internodal spacing easier to trim. After this years outdoor I'm looking forward to a 1/2 hour at the trim table.


I'm using coco - is there a similar additive for it? 

Slippery Susan was a joy to trim, however I buck all my buds, run as ice hash, then press the ice hash - no cure, wpff, works awesome!


----------



## bobrown14 (Nov 15, 2021)

You run soil-less?? 

So I'm in no-till soil so we use the malted grains as enzymes for the microbes in the soil. Sends them into overdrive which boosts plants metabolism among other positives. Think of malted grains like malted barley as the catalyst of catalysts. 

We've been using malted grains for several years after doing SST applications and realized the malting process is the exact same deal but the folks that are professional maltsters know better and stop the sprouting process at the perfect time for max enzymes. Think win/beer/bread making etc. We home growers dont have that kind of control. 

Here's a decent read on how it works. This is all new horticultural science believe or not. Emerging technology weed in the middle of it. Yay 

This article lists several products for sale that likely are being used in soil-less media - I'm not affiliated nor have I tried any of the listed products but the article gives you a great idea whats going on with the science.

https://rollingmountainkush.com/july2019/2019/07/31/enzymes-for-cannabis-in-various-mediums.html#


caveat #2 - I dont usually post info from weed based websites but this one is an exception as the info presented is good and the products are all different so not a lot of bias.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2021)

ItsAlways710 said:


> I'm using coco - is there a similar additive for it?
> 
> Slippery Susan was a joy to trim, however I buck all my buds, run as ice hash, then press the ice hash - no cure, wpff, works awesome!


just smoked some well grown and it is dandy, surprised me. I think that Tina is something special. I notice when the parents are reversed, or on the cream n tina, those packs are a lil cheaper, lol. That cookies n creme f2 must be special, but Im lookin for the susan or packs with tina in em


----------



## Polyuro (Nov 16, 2021)

The cookies and cream f2 male is a stud. Just has a beautiful structure in it's crosses and huge hard nugz


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Nov 30, 2021)

Mr Nasty smelling like cured meats and something else sweet

Not a big yielder but some nice GMO funk coming thru

Week 7


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Dec 1, 2021)

Runtz s1


----------



## Cblasenak (Dec 7, 2021)

Say hello to this little guy...strawberry gary..lol


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Dec 7, 2021)

Cblasenak said:


> Say hello to this little guy...strawberry gary..lol


I did the red berries found 2 I liked a lot but didn't clone ( 1st grow) 1 was like melted red tossie rolls over vanilla ice cream since veg and the other tasted like oatmeal can't speak on yield I think I'll do the Gary next


----------



## Cblasenak (Dec 7, 2021)

Exotic Reggie said:


> I did the red berries found 2 I liked a lot but didn't clone ( 1st grow) 1 was like melted red tossie rolls over vanilla ice cream since veg and the other tasted like oatmeal can't speak on yield I think I'll do the Gary next


The red berries looked great also....I can't wait to see how this strawberry gary comes out. There were a bunch of seeds that looked amazing on the red pop release


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Dec 12, 2021)

Mr Nasty pulled at f58
Smells and looks good. Might be a redeemer. 

A little bit of budrot lost a couple of nice tops but that was my bad not keeping an eye on RH later on


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 24, 2021)

Haven't posted in awhile but here is my triple chocolate chip stopped growing alot of stuff but this girl is special.


----------



## Cblasenak (Dec 24, 2021)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Haven't posted in awhile but here is my triple chocolate chip stopped growing alot of stuff but this girl is special.View attachment 5052979View attachment 5052980


That is an amazing looking strain! Is that even able to be purchased anywhere?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 25, 2021)

Cblasenak said:


> That is an amazing looking strain! Is that even able to be purchased anywhere?


I don't know but it is really good if you can get a seeds.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 25, 2021)

Cblasenak said:


> That is an amazing looking strain! Is that even able to be purchased anywhere?


Try these.






Exotic – Triple Stuffed (Triple Chocolate Chip x C&C) | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com





And he has them in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## morugawelder (Jan 2, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> The reason for high herm percentages is because these guys dont work these strains or take their selection process as seriously because this generation is all about what's next.
> 
> Now its up to us, the buyers to work the strains ourselves. Over time these breeders will/do....but look at all the strains they pump out......using 1 male or female.....if its 1 male, they can collect pollen and hit everything they have, or open pollinate using 1 male and a bunch of female clones.
> 
> ...


and charging big $$$$ on top of it !


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 2, 2022)

Im still running a Sherb Runtz from last year. Shes a better yielder than her sisters. And has a nice skunk to her. 
Dropped a couple sacks on the 1st run but the clone doesn't herm.


----------



## toomp (Jan 2, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Mr Nasty smelling like cured meats and something else sweet
> 
> Not a big yielder but some nice GMO funk coming thru
> 
> ...


damn. you got dry pics?


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Jan 2, 2022)

I have grown out several Exotic strains. Found 2 plants that I would consider keeper, both from packs I picked up at the 2017 emerald cup. 
First was out of a pack of Triplechocolate chip - A mint chocolate chip pheno that was pure mint chip ice cream and potent. Smaller plant
The next one was out of a freebie pack of tangle & cream (tangiexcookies & cream). Plant was supper loud and smelled of creamy oranges. The rosin it produced tasted like an orange Juliu, those blended orange drinks you got at the mall in the 1980’s. Creamy orange delicious that coated your mouth. Good potency.
Last grow did a couple packs of Fukushima and will be making some rosin. Will post bud shots and smoke report. This is a picture of a meltdown pheno and a triple OG pheno of from Fukushima. Sorry ran out of some fertilizer and plants suffered a little. Still have more of his strains to run thru.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jan 3, 2022)

toomp said:


> damn. you got dry pics?


Ah damn nah sorry I didn't get any pictures of the dried nugz but they were that nice fat pinecone shaped frosty type of nug. Ended up with 12.5 Oz off one poorly maintained plant


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2022)

Just got a red runtz cut... support your seed poppers


----------



## toomp (Jan 3, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Ah damn nah sorry I didn't get any pictures of the dried nugz but they were that nice fat pinecone shaped frosty type of nug. Ended up with 12.5 Oz off one poorly maintained plant


12 with 1? good work. plenty strong smoke?


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jan 3, 2022)

toomp said:


> 12 with 1? good work. plenty strong smoke?


Oh yeah great smoke. Nice sweet garlic and meat smell. Very relaxing smoke, comes on quick tapers off rather quick too. Good before bed. Very stinky in the bag too after a 3 week cure. I still have one bean left ill Def run it again if I haven a spare corner in a tent. Shame it's a freebie i don't think they sell them ?

I scrogged it in a 4x4, started with 4 plants, got 2 males and a herm
Finished 1 plant and just kinda let it go without much care. Probably could have yielded a full lbs if I spent more time training and defoliating properly


----------



## toomp (Jan 3, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Oh yeah great smoke. Nice sweet garlic and meat smell. Very relaxing smoke, comes on quick tapers off rather quick too. Good before bed. Very stinky in the bag too after a 3 week cure. I still have one bean left ill Def run it again if I haven a spare corner in a tent. Shame it's a freebie i don't think they sell them ?
> 
> I scrogged it in a 4x4, started with 4 plants, got 2 males* and a herm*
> Finished 1 plant and just kinda let it go without much care. Probably could have yielded a full lbs if I spent more time training and defoliating properly


thats just a shame


----------



## howchill (Jan 18, 2022)

Key7 said:


> Anyone grown the black mamba, trap star, the candy, or intergalactic and have pics?


I wanna see as well


----------



## howchill (Jan 18, 2022)

hotrodharley said:


> Try these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this guy legit? In the us just wondering


----------



## howchill (Jan 18, 2022)

hotrodharley said:


> Try these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was doing some research the guy above posted triple chocolate chip but you posted triple stuffed which is a different lineage not to be that guy lmao I had to look and look and triple check just to make sure 

Triple chocolate chip = Mint chocolate chip x triple OG 

triple stuffed =(*TRIPLE CHOCOLATE CHIP X C&C)*


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 18, 2022)

howchill said:


> Is this guy legit? In the us just wondering


Jbc is as solid of a bank as there is. Lightning fast shipping the times I’ve ordered from him.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 18, 2022)

bigbongloads said:


> Jbc is as solid of a bank as there is. Lightning fast shipping the times I’ve ordered from him.


Agree. Never had a problem. Orders shipped very quickly. Good communication. Highly recommended.


----------



## Daddymcdank (Jan 19, 2022)

Why are all my exotic genetix plants so damn tiny ????! Every single time


----------



## ItsAlways710 (Jan 19, 2022)

Daddymcdank said:


> Why are all my exotic genetix plants so damn tiny ????! Every single time


I ran Slippery Susan twice, every time every plant was over 6 foot in 5gals.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jan 20, 2022)

Good to hear about Slippery Susan - I have 3 seedlings going right now. I've never has small size issues running Exotic gear. One exception was Future but I didn't care those plants have sooo much fire its a pleasure to run them every time even if its a little bit on the smallish side (4-5 feet).


----------



## Daddymcdank (Jan 20, 2022)

ItsAlways710 said:


> I ran Slippery Susan twice, every time every plant was over 6 foot in 5gals.


I can't fully hate until this next grows over and I use up all the seeds. I got some lip smacker and grease monkey going again, the flowers are gas but they just seem to always be males, herms, or grow tiny... IME. Could just be bad luck or bad seedbank but idk.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jan 21, 2022)

Daddymcdank said:


> I can't fully hate until this next grows over and I use up all the seeds. I got some lip smacker and grease monkey going again, the flowers are gas but they just seem to always be males, herms, or grow tiny... IME. Could just be bad luck or bad seedbank but idk.


How bout grow style??


----------



## Daddymcdank (Jan 21, 2022)

bobrown14 said:


> How bout grow style??


nah, not when all the other different strains next to them are monsters.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jan 22, 2022)

Daddymcdank said:


> nah, not when all the other different strains next to them are monsters.


You the only one then??


----------



## Daddymcdank (Jan 22, 2022)

bobrown14 said:


> You the only one then??


nahh. Thinking it's because i only buy their older/discounted drops.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 22, 2022)

Exotic Slippery Susan. Day 50 veg. Jack's 321 in Pro Mix.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jan 26, 2022)

I have 3 Slippery Susan in VEG - only about 3 weeks in and need up-canning.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Feb 6, 2022)

I've got a Black Out Bobby (gelato41 x rainbow chip) that I keep around because the wife really likes it. Beautiful trichome structure and coverage, pretty flowers, and heavy yields; but the taste and effect are a pretty standard and bland gelato. I'm flipping a few clones soon so I'll get some pictures of it up when I can.

I also found this on IG under one of his recent posts abouts nfts and freezer beans... 
What's everyone's thoughts on renaming a mom in a flagship line like that?


----------



## Devils34 (Feb 6, 2022)

Blueberry bref said:


> I've got a Black Out Bobby (gelato41 x rainbow chip) that I keep around because the wife really likes it. Beautiful trichome structure and coverage, pretty flowers, and heavy yields; but the taste and effect are a pretty standard and bland gelato. I'm flipping a few clones soon so I'll get some pictures of it up when I can.
> 
> I also found this on IG under one of his recent posts abouts nfts and freezer beans... View attachment 5081135
> What's everyone's thoughts on renaming a mom in a flagship line like that?


I dont like it, but understand it because at the time anyone saying they used thin mint was labeled as a liar/scammer because the cut was held tight.....plus, im pretty sure everyone knew he used thin mint anyway.


----------



## Pmidg (Feb 6, 2022)

I have run a lot of exotic genetics and if your feno hunting their great you can really find something good but you are going to have to look and they are not outside plants but original for sure Green Ribbon was for sure something old-school mixed with new school breathie Mintie finish early but pm and bud rot but I still kept a mother of my fav for a couple years Jet A was feno was real gelato gas wish I still had her Meltdown was another terp and plant you don't find anymore lime all the way and chunky as hell. You are going to find something you won't see with other breeder's exotic for sure.


----------



## EnigmaticG (Feb 10, 2022)

Has anyone run the Astropop?


----------



## Daddymcdank (Feb 10, 2022)

k, i'll take back what i said about exotic, they're really starting to pull through.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Feb 25, 2022)

G-walk just starting week 3 of flower, throwing a little bit of frost already. From a pack of freebies, so no complaints so far, monster fan leaves, pretty good stretch too. Has a hashy scent, maybe some citrus with a little funk.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Feb 25, 2022)

EnigmaticG said:


> Has anyone run the Astropop?


Came here to ask the same thing!

Anyone run the Astro pop??


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 25, 2022)

Raunchy Runtz...day 42


----------



## Daddymcdank (Mar 1, 2022)

Lip smacker


----------



## Daddymcdank (Mar 5, 2022)

Grease Monkey are the green ones…they aren’t as pretty but have a feeling they’ll smack.
Lip smacker in the purple. 
all the exotic genetix are a bit smaller than my solfire plants, but the quality is so much better


----------



## daddy32992 (Mar 15, 2022)

Anybody have experience with these strains, would you mind sharing any details?
-Dreamsicle 
-Popscotti 
-Red Delicious


----------



## gzussaves69 (Mar 20, 2022)

G-walk in the top of the 6th, lots of frosty orange hairs, tops are getting pretty dense, couple weeks to go.


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 22, 2022)

Looks longer that a few weeks but looking really really good bro - great job. High-5


----------



## J2M3S (Mar 22, 2022)

Anyone else grow “Apes in Space”?


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 22, 2022)

J2M3S said:


> Anyone else grow “Apes in Space”?
> View attachment 5106278


I have heard good things about it


----------



## J2M3S (Mar 23, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> I have heard good things about it


First run had some hermies. Starting my second run under closer observation.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 23, 2022)

J2M3S said:


> First run had some hermies. Starting my second run under closer observation.
> 
> View attachment 5106637


That looks like gas!

Im watching my jiggler like a hawk, so far i only found one nanner this grow because i fucked up and forgot to plug a hole with my trusty sock and some light got in for 4 nights. Picked that babey off and so far so good.

First run i think i had some nanners in the poor managed underlarf.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Mar 31, 2022)

G-walk update, day 50 or so, throwing some dark purple colors, chunky and funky still, buds are very sticky.


----------



## Loupey (Apr 12, 2022)

Any suggestions for hard hitting exotic genetix sativas? Always searching for heavy hitters without the sleepy come down


----------



## Gropadawan (Apr 13, 2022)

Loupey said:


> Any suggestions for hard hitting exotic genetix sativas? Always searching for heavy hitters without the sleepy come down


It's an oldie, but I really like Hazelnut Cream, which they list as 70/30 Sativa. The phenos I've grown smell more lemony than hazelnut cream, and the effects are strong but very calming. I'm about to harvest one this weekend.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Apr 14, 2022)

G-walk getting the ax at day 64, chunky and frosty from top to bottom, popped from a freebie pk. Very sticky resin and a serious glue smell. Looking forward to the first sample.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 16, 2022)

Anybody else get the Fizzy Drank freebie pack from SHN? Got one in super early flower. In a 2 gal and she's tall with long thick stems. Bigger than all my other plants in 3 gals. Smells super gassy on the stem rub.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 17, 2022)

So I know runtz is super played out but exotic's runtz line seem to throw some serious heater phenos and they're all runtz crosses so you'd get some interesting variation with whatever strain its being reversed to. 

I liked what I saw from the original red runtz(red pop x runtz) and the omfg...some of the crosses from the red runtz line like look super nice. Another pack I wished I snagged was the galactic runtz. Been hearing great things about apes in space so might have to give that strain a go... anything with Tina in the lineage is going to be dank


----------



## boundybounderson (Apr 18, 2022)

Yeah, I popped a pack of Greasy Runtz and my keeper pheno is an all-time strain. People love it. I love it. 

Not sure why Runtz is considered played out, really. I mean, I think that it's better in crosses for sure, but it really seems like the cannabis market is so fickle that people think anything that's gotten some hype is simply played out after six months and that's whether or not they've actually even ever grown or smoked the flower. Mostly sounds like anti-hype hipsterism to me tbh. Or maybe some mids packs with a Runtz label came through? (Not saying that hype doesn't fluff up some stuff that's all bag appeal, for the record.)

Is everyone's favorite breeder putting their rep on the line making crosses with Gelatos, Runtz, etc. in order to chase dollars, or is it actually good herb? Sure, there are some dollar chasers out there, but a guy like Mike who seems to always have fully grown out pics of all his upcoming drops didn't make a Runtz line for shits and giggles. If they were trash crosses the long-term success of his brand would take a hit.


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 18, 2022)

Played out prolly happened because of Cookies Fam. They ran that to the moon and back. Was OK weed but with Durban init nanners. smh.. still ran it to the moon. Then everyone crossed it without selecting out the nanner prolly how that "played out" thing got to be a thing.
Maybe just me .... I donno


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 18, 2022)

boundybounderson said:


> Yeah, I popped a pack of Greasy Runtz and my keeper pheno is an all-time strain. People love it. I love it.
> 
> Not sure why Runtz is considered played out, really. I mean, I think that it's better in crosses for sure, but it really seems like the cannabis market is so fickle that people think anything that's gotten some hype is simply played out after six months and that's whether or not they've actually even ever grown or smoked the flower. Mostly sounds like anti-hype hipsterism to me tbh. Or maybe some mids packs with a Runtz label came through? (Not saying that hype doesn't fluff up some stuff that's all bag appeal, for the record.)
> 
> Is everyone's favorite breeder putting their rep on the line making crosses with Gelatos, Runtz, etc. in order to chase dollars, or is it actually good herb? Sure, there are some dollar chasers out there, but a guy like Mike who seems to always have fully grown out pics of all his upcoming drops didn't make a Runtz line for shits and giggles. If they were trash crosses the long-term success of his brand would take a hit.


Just mean played out as in its everywhere now and in everything. Lots of gelato 33 getting passed off as runtz as well. I personally like runtz, it's a real terpy strain with great bag appeal. Runtz crosses most of the time come out fire, ran some from Clearwater and they were great. Exotic's runtz crosses look super tasty though...saw some galactic runtz a straight gassy heater.


----------



## L3G4CY (May 5, 2022)

Anyone has comments on their 2022 line-up Scott 2 hotty and Baker dozen ?
I've ordered some Cherry cosmos to try out the exotic genetix hype!! Hope to get keeper hihi


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 11, 2022)

Hunting a pack of Astropops, almost 4 weeks in flower, will take some pictures in a few days. Looks like I've got 3 phenos, crazy terps!

Was really surprised when I had all the clones rooted within 7 days, especially in this cold weather.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 14, 2022)

Astropop #5 @ day 28 of flower - This one is very frosty with a subtle grape funk! Far from the loudest in the pack but interesting none the less.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 20, 2022)

5 Astropop phenos - 34 days flower. Three phenos have really sweet terps, the other two are pretty muted, one of them a heavy funk with hints of sweet undertones.


----------



## dgarcad (May 27, 2022)

anybody getting anything from the new Scotty 2 Hotty drop?


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 30, 2022)

Astropop day 44


----------



## oswizzle (May 30, 2022)

Looking nice bro… what are the terps like


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 31, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Looking nice bro… what are the terps like


Thanks bud! 3 of the 5 are definitely Redpop leaning, all have very sweet cherry/guava/pineapple syrup terps. Potentially have another thats 50/50 and the last one is OG leaning, all GAS and fuel.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 7, 2022)

Got a 3 pack of Fizzy Drank from SHN as a freebie during one or their promo sales. Grew one out and damn is this some good herb. Great euphoric high. Not too heavy. Plant had a nice fade and purple coloration at the end of flower. If you got em, pop em!


----------



## Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 (Jun 14, 2022)

L3G4CY said:


> Anyone has comments on their 2022 line-up Scott 2 hotty and Baker dozen ?
> I've ordered some Cherry cosmos to try out the exotic genetix hype!! Hope to get keeper hihi


The bakers dozen line is very cookie dominate. Dream factory keeper was a splitting image( terps and looks) wise to Platium GSC. Ran 4 and the cookie phenos were dominate in all of em.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 28, 2022)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Thanks bud! 3 of the 5 are definitely Redpop leaning, all have very sweet cherry/guava/pineapple syrup terps. Potentially have another thats 50/50 and the last one is OG leaning, all GAS and fuel.


It's been about a month since you wrote this. How did they turn out?


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 16, 2022)

July 28 Drop

PowerSherb : Sherb x Cookies&Cream IX2


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Jul 19, 2022)

Snowback said:


> It's been about a month since you wrote this. How did they turn out?


Yo! All the redpop leaners smelled really great in flower but the smoke on the three were pretty disappointing tbh. One of the phenos that had no smell in flower actually turned out to be the keeper. She's got very nice Cherry cough mixture taste (possibly leaning towards the GDP?) and its just terps on terps every hit, a very nice high too!

Im rerunning two redpop leaning phenos as well as the keeper, I'll post pics soon


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 25, 2022)

Adding some exotic packs to my collection. I loved some grease monkey flower I had recently and some buddies have gotten great results from exotic...know there mixed reviews but seems to be heat in his lines. Mike's older drops are real nice the cube, tina, constantine, and kimbo. This is what I have, gave a buddy my popscotti pack. Up in the air on running either apes n space, monkey berries or drip station. I'll run the regs at a later date. Look foward to the mint chocolate chips.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 25, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Adding some exotic packs to my collection. I loved some grease monkey flower I had recently and some buddies have gotten great results from exotic...know there mixed reviews but seems to be heat in his lines. Mike's older drops are real nice the cube, tina, constantine, and kimbo. This is what I have, gave a buddy my popscotti pack. Up in the air on running either apes n space, monkey berries or drip station. I'll run the regs at a later date. Look foward to the mint chocolate chips.


Those mint chocolate chips should be fun to hunt through. Shame you don't have any cube crosses! I miss all the cube strains. Such a unique terp profile those. Happy hunting man


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 25, 2022)

Aheadatime said:


> Those mint chocolate chips should be fun to hunt through. Shame you don't have any cube crosses! I miss all the cube strains. Such a unique terp profile those. Happy hunting man


Ya man for sure from what I heard Mike had a real deal fire strarfighter in his lineup. Anyways from what I've seen the monkey berries produces some chunky frost monsters with great terps, the apes in space seems to be a huge hit right now for serious gas terps, banks been selling the apes in space like crazy. Mint chocolate chip will obvious be great one to hunt thru. Glad I snagged a pack because I'm guessing that one will be retired after the rest of the stock is sold out. One I wished I grabbed was the grease monkey.. it was still available when I made some grabs but gone the very next day. Not sure but doubtful that one will be available again.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 26, 2022)

DripStation & Astropop


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Jul 26, 2022)

Smoke report on Fukushima. It is a cube (starfighterf1xstarfighterf?) cross. Meltdown=OrangevalleyOGxCube.
Two pheno noted one tripleOG dom and another sativa dom as noted on pictures on page 175 of this thread.
Both have this really nice kinda fruity (can’t describe type of fruit, something new to me) but has a tart/sour/semisweet taste. The sativa had this taste wrapped in creamy profile. The OG had tart/gas on back and another OG had heavy gas on back. All were very tasty. The OG hit hardest for me with nice effects. The sativa did not have enough body for me but have a nice head effect. Photos are OG dom.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 29, 2022)

If I were to guess whatever banks have the mint chocolate chip and strawberries & cream f2 packs-once these strains are sold out they won't be restocked or dropped again from exotic, right?


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 29, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> If I were to guess whatever banks have the mint chocolate chip and strawberries & cream f2 packs-once these strains are sold out they won't be restocked or dropped again from exotic, right?


Strawberry n Cream f2 price never really dropped so I had to scoop a pack for $200. Used a male with an intense strawberry stem rub for a breeding project and the offspring are coming out phenomenal with strawberry terps


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 29, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Strawberry n Cream f2 price never really dropped so I had to scoop a pack for $200. Used a male with an intense strawberry stem rub for a breeding project and the offspring are coming out phenomenal with strawberry terps


That's awesome ya that was the one I was debating on getting but dont really want to be dropping $200 on exotic right now. The strawberries & cream is super unique though, I was thinking of the same thing, its one of those packs and strains the would be great to keep a male..if you found a good one.


----------



## howchill (Jul 29, 2022)

Is cookies and cream worth 350?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 29, 2022)

howchill said:


> Is cookies and cream worth 350?


No


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 30, 2022)

howchill said:


> Is cookies and cream worth 350?


FK no. terps are very mild creamy


----------



## howchill (Jul 30, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> FK no. terps are very mild creamy


Man’s on strainly selling it for 350 and I realized a while ago that exotic genetix boxes can be tampered with and resealed (I learned that first hand when I ordered a pack of guicy banger from a dude on Instagram and all of them were auto fems) then I looked closer and realized that if you use enough heat and humidity (I’m not sure the science behind it) the seal proof stickers slowly come off not leaving behind the void stamp. I say all that to say thanks for steering me away from wasting money ! Y’all the best 
sometimes I just need sage advice lmao


----------



## Griffon (Jul 31, 2022)

Grand Master Sexy - 38 days in veg


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 31, 2022)

I had to..


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 18, 2022)

Exotic Genetix has a hell of a deal going on right now. Their packs usually retail at $150 each. They have a lot of Backstock so they have this promotion going on.



So that's 4 packs total plus a 3ct freebie for $100 and some swag thrown in.

I was able to get Astropop, Devils Drip, and Tounge Splasher on the build a box deal. I bought Black Out Bobby and Bakers Dozen a few days ago too.. so I should have a lot of fire coming my way. This is a great deal for anyone who wants to get some Exotic Genetix seeds right now.


----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 18, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Extra Genetix has a hell of a deal going on right now. Their packs usually retail at $150 each. They have a lot of Backstock so they have this promotion going on.
> 
> View attachment 5183088
> 
> ...


Appreciate the heads up, grabbed big league sherb, bakers dozen and blackout bobby


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 18, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Appreciate the heads up, grabbed big league sherb, bakers dozen and blackout bobby


Very nice. I'm a member on his Discord server so I just happened to be logged in at the right time when he announced it, as well as when the build a box deal dropped. I have high hopes for each of the packs you grabbed.. as I snatched those same strains up myself.

Check out Black Out Bobby.. it looks sick. Black nugs lol.


----------



## higher self (Aug 18, 2022)

Wow picked up 3 packs of Goudaberry, been eying this one for a few weeks. They're overcharging for shipping but can't complain, $135 for 4 packs is a steal minus the Glo lol!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 18, 2022)

higher self said:


> Wow picked up 3 packs of Goudaberry, been eying this one for a few weeks. They're overcharging for shipping but can't complain, $135 for 4 packs is a steal minus the Glo lol!


It's actually a $25 shipping charge plus sales tax. When they call it a box... it's a real box. You'll see when you get it. It's not like a padded envelope stuffed with seeds. It's a medium but good sized box filled with stuff and shipped Priority via the USPS. On normal seed orders without the box it's usually $13.50 for priority shipping. If you shipped something yourself that size at the post office with priority shipping it would cost about the same. So not an overcharge.


----------



## higher self (Aug 18, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> It's actually a $25 shipping charge plus sales tax. When they call it a box... it's a real box. You'll see when you get it. It's not like a padded envelope stuffed with seeds. It's a medium but good sized box filled with stuff and shipped Priority via the USPS. On normal seed orders without the box it's usually $13.50 for priority shipping. If you shipped something yourself that size at the post office with priority shipping it would cost about the same. So not an overcharge.


Ahh makes sense, never ordered a box set before. Thanks for the post about the sale! Can't wait to hunt these packs. Running Solfire gear made me realize it's a lot of Exotic's gear being used so I might as well hunt Mike's gear as well along with Solfire fems.


----------



## howchill (Aug 18, 2022)

higher self said:


> Ahh makes sense, never ordered a box set before. Thanks for the post about the sale! Can't wait to hunt these packs. Running Solfire gear made me realize it's a lot of Exotic's gear being used so I might as well hunt Mike's gear as well along with Solfire fems.


Is the deal over?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 18, 2022)

howchill said:


> Is the deal over?


No. Just started.


----------



## slacker140 (Aug 18, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> No. Just started.


Does this bank have a website? I searched for extra genetix and don't find anything.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 18, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> Does this bank have a website? I searched for extra genetix and don't find anything.


That was a typo.. its Exotic Genetix

Here's a link to the build a box deal https://www.exoticgenetix.com/product/backstock-build-a-box/

This is all still in stock and applicable to that $100 box deal..


----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 19, 2022)

I


MonsterDrank said:


> That was a typo.. its Exotic Genetix
> 
> Here's a link to the build a box deal https://www.exoticgenetix.com/product/backstock-build-a-box/
> 
> ...


Honestly wanted to get popscotti slippery Susan and lip smacker too. But I have plenty of seeds, came very close to ordering two boxes


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 19, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> I
> 
> Honestly wanted to get popscotti slippery Susan and lip smacker too. But I have plenty of seeds, came very close to ordering two boxes


Yea me too. I ordered Big League Sherb and Rainbow Chip F2 from JBC seeds last week. I also picked up Black Out Bobby and Bakers Dozen direct from Exotic Genetix, snagged Black Banana Chem from Greenpoint, and a pack called Fight Milk from an auction.. the week before I aquired close to 30 packs from Bodhi so honestly I was really all set on seeds for a while. 

This box deal was just too good to pass up tho. I've really liked Exotic Genetix since growing his Starfighter F2s years ago. That Starfighter was quite an amazing plant. I used this deal as an excuse to snatch up Astro Pop before it sold out and grabbed Devils Drip and Tounge Splasher too. Astro Pop and Devils Drip were both Red Pop crosses and I've heard that the Red Pop line was supposedly super fire. A lot of folks in the Exotic Genetix discord channel rant and rave about anything crossed with Red Pop.


----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 19, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Yea me too. I ordered Big League Sherb and Rainbow Chip F2 from JBC seeds last week. I also picked up Black Out Bobby and Bakers Dozen direct from Exotic Genetix, snagged Black Banana Chem from Greenpoint, and a pack called Fight Milk from an auction.. the week before I aquired close to 30 packs from Bodhi so honestly I was really all set on seeds for a while.
> 
> This box deal was just too good to pass up tho. I've really liked Exotic Genetix since growing his Starfighter F2s years ago. That Starfighter was quite an amazing plant. I used this deal as an excuse to snatch up Astro Pop before it sold out and grabbed Devils Drip and Tounge Splasher too. Astro Pop and Devils Drip were both Red Pop crosses and I've heard that the Red Pop line was supposedly super fire. A lot of folks in the Exotic Genetix discord channel rant and rave about anything crossed with Red Pop.


I've never gave him a try so this box was a perfect chance to grab some packs I've been eyeing. Nice you got astropop, that's one I wanted to grab also but too late unfortunately


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 19, 2022)

i love mike exoctic!!! im running his island chill and goudaberry fucking fire and mr clean is a great mood stabilizer!!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 19, 2022)

Thats a killer deal for sure


----------



## RSTXVIII (Aug 20, 2022)

First Time with exotic genetix. Stank House ready to see the World.


----------



## bubba73 (Aug 20, 2022)

I mite have to jump on this ….


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 20, 2022)

I know everyone has been slamming apothecary. But he's got some good stuff as well. I ran his tangie and it was pretty fire same with the purple runtz.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 20, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> i love mike exoctic!!! im running his island chill and goudaberry fucking fire and mr clean is a great mood stabilizer!!


Way back when.. I don't know exactly which year.. I think it was 2010 or 2011 or so.. Mike (Exotic) and a few other folks from the Pacific Northwest area like the Red Eye Genetics joined the online cannabis forums around the same time and I had a conversation with Mike who was gracious enough to send me a parcel with Starfighter F2 seeds as well as Supernatural, and another strain.. I could be wrong but I think it was called Fire Alien Black. I ran that Starfighter F2 keeper for years and loved that plant. It had a strong pink lemonade smell and was super frosty and had the distinct Starfighter look.. slim profile with decent internode stacking.. slim long thin leaves, if you were looking at the structure of the plant from above you'd think you were looking at a Spaceship.. I always wondered if that's how it got its name. That pheno was great. Everyone said it had the best terp profile. That was my first and only run in with Exotic Genetix.

I had a traumatic health issue a couple years later that required brain surgery followed by septic shock. It nearly killed me. I was in the hospital for months and had to re-learn how to walk afterwards. To say it was rough or a terrible experience is an understatement.

After all that trauma and since years have passed, I'm at the point that I can start growing again. Fortunately my state has passed cannabis legalization laws and I'm using that as an excuse to stock up and get going again. I bought a $200 mini fridge and mason jars, vials, and desiccant silica beads for seed storage.. im going to buy a new home soon as well.

Besides these newly aquired Exotic Genetix packs I still have my old seed collection from years back. I was able to crack some of my old Blackberry Lotus seeds. I tend to stay loyal to certain breeders and Bodhi and Exotic Genetix are definitely 2 of my favorite breeders. I still want Exotic's Code Red, Cherry Cosmo, and Power.

I saw on the official website they have Tshirts marked as "Coming Soon" for $99 and in the chat he said that he plans on bundling the corresponding pack with each Tshirt. That's not bad at all for $99 if you get a newer pack and a shirt for that price. I'll definitely hit that offer up when it starts. The Code Red shirts & Power look pretty bad ass.



I was able to buy this pack from an auction..

Fight Milk is Tres Fighter x Strawberry Milk x Cherry Bonkers.. I don't know much about it but hope I get a Starfighter like pheno.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 20, 2022)

i live in the u.p. so i have been crossing them with each other each outdoor grow. i use kugel kultur and a few other methods with it. like deep watering with five gal buckets. and companion planting with benefcial plants like giant red clover marigolds etc.
what are some othe noteable breeders besides gage green mike exotic seedjunky? i have been wanting to try out some raw genetics or senesi seed and bring back bigbud and hashplant and cross it with things!
like for example goudaberryxbig bud, or hashplant shit even cross it with any of the genetics really! plus those two are highly for nostalgia and was my first two strains i got baked like a cake on!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 20, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> i live in the u.p. so i have been crossing them with each other each outdoor grow. i use kugel kultur and a few other methods with it. like deep watering with five gal buckets. and companion planting with benefcial plants like giant red clover marigolds etc.
> what are some othe noteable breeders besides gage green mike exotic seedjunky? i have been wanting to try out some raw genetics or senesi seed and bring back bigbud and hashplant and cross it with things!
> like for example goudaberryxbig bud, or hashplant shit even cross it with any of the genetics really! plus those two are highly for nostalgia and was my first two strains i got baked like a cake on!


I've always been into Bodhi.. not Green Bodhi but Bodhiseeds aka Bodhi. If you google "Bodhi Seeds" he comes right up.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 20, 2022)

have you guys seen his pix and mix box drops hes dooing looking pretty good idea in my opinion even the 100 one! pick three strains get a freeebie


----------



## Snowback (Aug 22, 2022)

RSTXVIII said:


> First Time with exotic genetix. Stank House ready to see the World.
> View attachment 5184098


Exotic is one of the best. GL!


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 22, 2022)

Quick question what are you're price caps on seeds? For me nothing over three hundred. Feminized or regular


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 22, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> Quick question what are you're price caps on seeds? For me nothing over three hundred. Feminized or regular


I don't like spending over $100 on a pack of seeds. Anything over that I feel is real price gouging but that's my opinion. 

I was thrilled to hear Exotic Genetix announce on his podcast last night that going forward with all new releases.. prices will be $100/pack not $200 or $150. 

That's one of the reasons I support and grow Bodhiseeds. Bodhi has always kept excellent genetics at low prices. At Great Lakes Genetics and JBC Seeds right now his packs are pretty much all around $50. He could have jacked up Black Triangle when it released to $100 or more and people would have paid it.. but he didn't. He strives to get these genetics in everyone's hands and does a damn good job.

Exotic Genetix lowering prices and offering these Build-a-box Backstock deals.. 4 packs for $100 is all in the same spirit of things. These guys are pretty great.


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 22, 2022)

the market is oversaturated with seed offers,
and people are low money in general, it's a worldwide phenomenon they have no other option,

good for exotic in favor of the client,
the new prices and box deals,
100 for 4 pack is awesome,

the world demand for seeds has dropped a lot, notice the offers everywhere and the seedbanks cutting prices,

excellent moment of purchase, without discount I do not buy


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 22, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> the market is oversaturated with seed offers,
> and people are low money in general, it's a worldwide phenomenon they have no other option,
> 
> good for exotic in favor of the client,
> ...


Yup country is suffering from inflation...interest rates are somewhat high, gas prices are high, everything is up- especially groceries. I used to work in bars and restaurants and have noticed the restaurant prices seriously gone up in prices lately.

You're definitely right the seed and strain market is completely oversaturated...the once feeling of shiny new exclusivity with new seeds and strains is somewhat gone with nothing really being able to stay a hot commodity for that long.


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 22, 2022)

I just grabbed Rainbow *G* , Dirty Little Secret and Lip Smacker with build a box.. had to do it i have no Exotic Genetix and that deal is good asf, Wonder what fourth pack I'll get haha


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 22, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Way back when.. I don't know exactly which year.. I think it was 2010 or 2011 or so.. Mike (Exotic) and a few other folks from the Pacific Northwest area like the Red Eye Genetics joined the online cannabis forums around the same time and I had a conversation with Mike who was gracious enough to send me a parcel with Starfighter F2 seeds as well as Supernatural, and another strain.. I could be wrong but I think it was called Fire Alien Black. I ran that Starfighter F2 keeper for years and loved that plant. It had a strong pink lemonade smell and was super frosty and had the distinct Starfighter look.. slim profile with decent internode stacking.. slim long thin leaves, if you were looking at the structure of the plant from above you'd think you were looking at a Spaceship.. I always wondered if that's how it got its name. That pheno was great. Everyone said it had the best terp profile. That was my first and only run in with Exotic Genetix.
> 
> I had a traumatic health issue a couple years later that required brain surgery followed by septic shock. It nearly killed me. I was in the hospital for months and had to re-learn how to walk afterwards. To say it was rough or a terrible experience is an understatement.
> 
> ...


RSSC stuff is fucking fire, I have 4 different strains of his popped right now. He's a good dude with killer genetics


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 22, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> RSSC stuff is fucking fire, I have 5 different strains of his popped right now. He's a good dude with killer genetics


I guess he's sending me Fight Milk and something called Sultans Breath. I never heard of him until Bodhi recommended that folks follow him on Instagram so I gave him a follow. I won the Fight Milk at an auction and a week later never heard anything back so I messaged him and asked for tracking.. he replied that my order got missed somehow so he threw in the Sultans Breath. 

I did a quick.Google Search and saw it looked killer too. Kashmir Breath x Royal Fuel.. genetics sound amazing. I want his Black Tourmaline too but goddamn like you guys were saying the seed market is saturated with amazing genetics. Fortunately I have a good job and can blow hundreds of dollars on seeds this month and that's basically what I've been doing, lol.


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 22, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> I guess he's sending me Fight Milk and something called Sultans Breath. I never heard of him until Bodhi recommended that folks follow him on Instagram so I gave him a follow. I won the Fight Milk at an auction and a week later never heard anything back so I messaged him and asked for tracking.. he replied that my order got missed somehow so he threw in the Sultans Breath.
> 
> I did a quick.Google Search and saw it looked killer too. Kashmir Breath x Royal Fuel.. genetics sound amazing. I want his Black Tourmaline too but goddamn like you guys were saying the seed market is saturated with amazing genetics. Fortunately I have a good job and can blow hundreds of dollars on seeds this month and that's basically what I've been doing, lol.


His pack are cheap too, I have Sophisticated Fuel , O'doyle Rules , Steak N Shake & Banannibal just popped into soil


----------



## higher self (Aug 22, 2022)

Yeet! How did they know I wanted an extra pack of the Gouda


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 22, 2022)

higher self said:


> Yeet! How did they know I wanted an extra pack of the Gouda
> 
> View attachment 5185768


That's cool. I sent my payment via cash and he hasn't picked it up from the post office yet. Any day now I hope lol. That's an ass load of Goudaberry. I was thinking about getting multiple packs of Power and Next Level.


----------



## higher self (Aug 22, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> That's cool. I sent my payment via cash and he hasn't picked it up from the post office yet. Any day now I hope lol. That's an ass load of Goudaberry. I was thinking about getting multiple packs of Power and Next Level.


Yeah its only Monday, hang tight. I wanted all packs of same strain for the hunt & seed chucks. I didn't need to buy more seeds but I don't need one packs of this & that, especially regs. Just want to hunt one strain with some decent numbers for once instead of the variety mix.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 22, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Exotic Genetix has a hell of a deal going on right now. Their packs usually retail at $150 each. They have a lot of Backstock so they have this promotion going on.
> 
> View attachment 5183088
> 
> ...


Just checked this out, thats a really good deal...there's some excellent strains in there to choose from.


----------



## Face45 (Aug 23, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> His pack are cheap too, I have Sophisticated Fuel , O'doyle Rules , Steak N Shake & Banannibal just popped into soil


Who is this breeder?


----------



## Face45 (Aug 23, 2022)

higher self said:


> Yeet! How did they know I wanted an extra pack of the Gouda
> 
> View attachment 5185768


 Did you get a 3 pack freebie too? Just curious...


----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 23, 2022)

Got mine, got dirty little secret as the freebie


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 23, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> Quick question what are you're price caps on seeds? For me nothing over three hundred. Feminized or regular


for me its $150 

Im not EVER spending $300 on a single pack of seeds

as growers if we want the price of seeds to go down we gotta stop supporting these breeders who charge crazy prices

me personally Im never buying packs from Seed Junky,Crane City,In House,LIT Farms,Starfire,Compound,or any of these other breeders who charge $200+ for a pack of seeds and I wish other growers would do the same

doesnt make sense to me that people are buying Apples & Bananas fem crosses for $250-$350 from Compound and Starfire when Raw Genetics is literally putting out some of the same exact Apples & Bannas crosses for $80 lol

just look at this shit.Starfire has Gelato 41 x Apples & Bananas for $275 and Raw has the same exact cross for $80









RufiOs (FEMS)


Bacio X Apples N Bananas Apples N Bananas=((Platinum Cookies X Grand Daddy Purple) X Blue Power)) X Gelatti Every Pack Comes with a New Era StarFire Hat (1/22 Designs), Supreme Oreoz (2 Fem Pack), Lanyards, Jibbitz and Sticker Set! 11 Feminized Seeds




treestarsseedbank.com













Candy Colada (Half Pack)


Lineage: Gelato 41 x Apples n Bananas - Seeds Per Pack: 5 - Sex: (F)



rawgenetics.io


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 23, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> for me its $150
> 
> Im not EVER spending $300 on a single pack of seeds
> 
> ...


exactly the whole seed market is completely oversaturated, also with different breeders using the same strains in their fem crosses like your example -apples & bananas for a fraction of the price why would anyone pay a high price for an apples & banana's x just because it from compound. Raw has em cheap and there are some sites that are heavily discounting lit farm's packs because I don't think they are moving. One reason I snagged some compound packs was glo..when glo was on point it was great you could get expensive packs at a huge discount but those days are gone.


----------



## MannyPacs (Aug 23, 2022)

Lit farms has almost always had BOGO with their vendors. The guy who runs most of it is a pretty decent dude and you know you're getting legit genetics. Raw has good stuff but $80 for 5 seeds = $16/seed that's actually more expensive than lit because of the BOGO and only 3-4 bucks per seed cheaper than a $250 pack of compound. I do appreciate the breeders who do smaller packs of fems. I won't get through a 13 pack of fems for a decade because I need variety so I'll do 2-4 per strain at a time so 5-7 is really perfect for me.

The freaking build a over stock box is such a good deal. If they were fems there's no way I would have been able to say no


----------



## higher self (Aug 23, 2022)

Face45 said:


> Did you get a 3 pack freebie too? Just curious...


Edit

Found it


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 23, 2022)

im thinking a pack of southern sugar, octane 91, gouda berry and the rainbow chip f2. then a backsto box order. grease monkey crosses.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 23, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> im thinking a pack of southern sugar, octane 91, gouda berry and the rainbow chip f2. then a backsto box order. grease monkey crosses.


That Rainbow Chip looks like fire. I ordered a pack of that myself.





Also fire... Big League Sherb


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 23, 2022)

higher self said:


> Edit
> 
> Found it
> 
> View attachment 5186063


I specifically asked for Sugar Puss freebies with one of my orders. Idk if I'll get it. But i wanted it. 
I think it's Cheetah Piss x Bakers Dozen. Bakers Dozen is Milk & Cookies x Rainbow Chip.. Milk and Cookies has Starfighter in her genepool. I have been trying to get my hands on some Starfighter crosses.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 23, 2022)

d


MonsterDrank said:


> I specifically asked for Sugar Puss freebies with one of my orders. Idk if I'll get it. But i wanted it.
> I think it's Cheetah Piss x Bakers Dozen. Bakers Dozen is Milk & Cookies x Rainbow Chip.. Milk and Cookies has Starfighter in her genepool. I have been trying to get my hands on some Starfighter crosses.


Ya Mike's starfighter was the magic sauce in a lot of his earlier crosses, his starfighter is a serious heater. The cube and kimbo kush legendary.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 23, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> d
> 
> Ya Mike's starfighter was the magic sauce in a lot of his earlier crosses, his starfighter is a serious heater. The cube and kimbo kush legendary.


lets not forget the grease monkey or his mint chocolate chip!


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 23, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> lets not forget the grease monkey or his mint chocolate chip!


For sure his grease monkey is fuego I have a pack of his mint chocolate chip, feel like his cube was really good strain for breeding potential. I look forward to running my apes in space fems and monkey berries for grease monkey crosses.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Aug 23, 2022)

I got a pack of Grease Monkey F2 regs in veg right now. I am excited to see what I find in that pack.


----------



## higher self (Aug 23, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> I specifically asked for Sugar Puss freebies with one of my orders. Idk if I'll get it. But i wanted it.
> I think it's Cheetah Piss x Bakers Dozen. Bakers Dozen is Milk & Cookies x Rainbow Chip.. Milk and Cookies has Starfighter in her genepool. I have been trying to get my hands on some Starfighter crosses.


Sure you'll get it, are there some other 3 seed freebies that you know of their giving out with the boxes?

Speaking of throwback packs. I still have a few beans of Guice (GG4 x Orange Valley OG) left. I'd love a nice male to hit to my Elmer's Glue cut


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 23, 2022)

i have no idea bet you could always just ask what they are throwing out as the freebies i wonder if hes tossing out prosciutto i love that stuff idk if you have had the chance but do that strain. im also glad that you buy directly thru them now rather then secon dhand. i really want to introduce hash plant and big bud to some of his crosses to see what itd do lol.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 23, 2022)

and as to the price opf things i also feel that over 200 on genetics is price gouging but at the same time youre paying for someones money and sweat into it. like the original fruity pebbles og yalll know youre gonna be payin gup the wahzoo for it. but its great genetics


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 23, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> d
> 
> Ya Mike's starfighter was the magic sauce in a lot of his earlier crosses, his starfighter is a serious heater. The cube and kimbo kush legendary.


I had a pack of his original Starfighter F2s and yea they were fire. I hope I can find some Starfighter leaning phenos in some of the crosses I've obtained. Gonna search for an original Starfighter cut too. Idk how hard that'll be to track down but I'm gonna try.



Dividedsky said:


> For sure his grease monkey is fuego I have a pack of his mint chocolate chip, feel like his cube was really good strain for breeding potential...


I also want some of those Mint Chocolate Chip seeds. A couple of vendors still have them in stock.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 23, 2022)

what are some crosses you guys have already done? i took gage greens orange juice and crossed it with ultra grapefruit. ultra citrus is what i called it. had a stoney buzz was mild but super flavorful. like a mix of fresh squeezed citrus.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 23, 2022)

Just got an email saying my Devils Drip pack from my Build-a-box order isn't available which sucks because I am 100% positive that I was one of the *very first* orders. I literally added my packs to cart and checked out seconds after the Build-a-box deal went online.. but I mailed cash. I figured they'd rather have cash. 

From what I can piece together.. the credit card orders were fulfilled first and whatever Devils Drip was in stock went out to those guys and even though my order might have been first and I sent cash using 2-Day USPS shipping.. they must have picked up cash orders from the post office today and didn't process my order until a few hours ago.. they emailed me and said.. Sorry but Devils Drip isn't available. Grrrrr. That really sucks!! I wanted that pack so bad. Now I'm waiting to see what they're gonna do. Hopefully they won't force me to take a pack of Goudaberry. I'm sure that strain is fine but it's just not what I wanted. 

Having a bad week. Death in the family. Work stress.. and now this. What can I do tho? Not much.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 23, 2022)

im sorry for your loss!!! and the shit luck! but all is gonna be well! and goudaberry is actually fucking fire man. i love that strain from mike. tho theres plenty of others.


----------



## higher self (Aug 23, 2022)

If you ordered fem packs I doubt they would send you regs, my guess would be Popscotti as replacement. I would email them back tho


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 23, 2022)

that popscotti is supposed to be iirrreeeeee


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 23, 2022)

Face45 said:


> Who is this breeder?


Red Seed Scare Company , redscareseedcompany2.0 on IG


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 24, 2022)

higher self said:


> If you ordered fem packs I doubt they would send you regs, my guess would be Popscotti as replacement. I would email them back tho


Well I guess Goudaberry is going to be the replacement. Not really what I wanted but his choices were take what's left in stock or get a refund because "Shit happens." Not really what I wanted to hear.. I even offered paying more for a pack I actually wanted but they would not accommodate me. Oh well.. lesson learned.. never pay via cash when ordering direct from them. They basically said since 75% of cash orders aren't fulfilled, they don't reserve the stock. I've never seen that happen before at any seed bank I've ever used.. but if that's their policy then so be it. I'm not too bitter but I just wish they would have let me send another $50 or $75 and buy a pack that I actually wanted. They did not acknowledge that request however.

At places like JBC seeds or Great Lakes Genetics or Deeply Rooted Seedbank, Irvine Seeds, etc.. pretty much every other place I've ever ordered with cash or money order.. they simply request a USPS tracking number to prove you sent payment and the stock is reserved. When paying direct with EG however, never once was I asked for a tracking number. I am so used to sending a tracking number to seedbanks that I even replied to the EG invoice with a tracking number moment's after I mailed payment and the email bounced back with a message that said.. "Address not found. Your message wasn't delivered to [email protected] because the address couldn't be found, or is unable to receive mail."

So from now on I will strictly use venmo or cashapp, crypto, or another instant means of payment depending on the seedbank.

The reason I don't like using credit cards at seedbanks is simple.. Fraud.

Back in 2010-2011 I was using my credit card at seedbanks like Attitude and another seedbank called The Seed Depot. I noticed one day I had a small international charge from Mexico one day for something low like $0.92 and I just ignored it. I had no idea what it was.. some time went by and a few weeks before Christmas I had a fraudulent charge of $2,000 USD on my credit card right before Christmas. I was livid. Im a single father of 3 children.. 3 little girls I had to buy gifts for.. and here I am getting scrooged by someone overseas. Fortunately after disputing it with the bank I was able to recover the funds eventually and get a new card.. but I swore to myself never to use credit cards with seedbanks again. 

I guess Ethereum would be a better choice for payments but fortunately a lot of seedbanks do pull stock with cash orders and others accept venmo and cashapp.

Hopefully my bad experience will enlighten others here who like to purchase seeds. This information could possibly help so you won't have something similar happen to you.

I'm over it but just wish I knew the whole policy regarding cash beforehand because no where on the EG website or in the FAQ does it say if purchasing with cash that your stock won't be held.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 24, 2022)

Dispute the incident with Build-a-box.. I recently spent $300 at JBC seeds and bought these two packs...



*Rainbow Chip F2 
Big League Sherb
Flosee Freebie*

To see them now for $50 each on sale at the EG website.. was a little disheartening but.. what are you gonna do? This isn't Amazon, there's no low price guarantee on seeds.

With my $100 Build-a-box package I've got the following on its way..

*Goudaberry *(replacement for Devils Drip)
*Astropop
Tounge Splasher
One Random Pack Chosen by EG*

I also put in a $100 order before the Build-a-box deal had started for..

*Bakers Dozen
Black Out Bobby*

And this week I was able to order the $500 Power Sherb Box from an authorized dealer...





So grand total spent.. *$1000* plus shipping and taxes. *17ish packs tota*l (figuring Sherbadelic is a pack and a half plus flowsee is a 3ct pack and the Build a box has a bonus 3ct freebie) that breaks down to about* $58 a pack*. I realize that's a lot of money but I wanted those Power Sherb packs more than anything. I've worked a lot of overtime at work so I can afford it.

Like I was mentioning in a previous post, my clones and keepers were all destroyed when I had literal brain surgery for a tumor a few years ago and all my seed packs, the thousands of seeds I had weren't properly stored when my seed fridge died.. the sepsis blood infection after the brain surgery nearly killed me. I was bed ridden for months in the hospital, had to learn to walk all over again. Nothing regarding cannabis or my seeds or clones mattered at the time.. simply surviving and being able to be here for my children were my only real concern. I've raised 3 little girls by myself since infancy. Their mother had developed schizophrenia and died of an overdose at a young age leaving me with a whole lot of responsibility. Between the neurological trauma and the death of my kids mother.. the past 10 years have been full of challenges to say the least.

So even after all that.. in a way I'm starting over from scratch, rebuilding my genetics library. Buying a new home soon too. The fact that I was able to keep my job and not get fired after missing months of work when I had that whole tumor/health ordeal was amazing. I thought for sure they were going to fire me. Fortunately the corporate entity I work for was compassionate enough to help me keep my job and made several accommodations for me to keep being able to work. For that I felt blessed. I'm mostly recovered now and ready to get back in the saddle so to speak.

Besides these 17 Exotic Genetix packs, I picked up close to 30 packs from Bodhi last month and a pack of Pure Michigan F2s from 3rd Coast Genetics. I bought a new fridge, some glass mason jars, some desiccant, vials.. everything I need for seed storage.

Soon I'll be buying a new home and I'll have a buddy come over and do the electrical.. mount a lighting controller and hang up some 240v fixtures. The future is bright.


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 25, 2022)

Power Sherb seems fire as fuck! Really want to get me hands on some of Exotic's Earlier stuff with his Starfighter but it seems so rare these day's.


----------



## higher self (Aug 25, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Well I guess Goudaberry is going to be the replacement. Not really what I wanted but his choices were take what's left in stock or get a refund because "Shit happens." Not really what I wanted to hear.. I even offered paying more for a pack I actually wanted but they would not accommodate me. Oh well.. lesson learned.. never pay via cash when ordering direct from them. They basically said since 75% of cash orders aren't fulfilled, they don't reserve the stock. I've never seen that happen before at any seed bank I've ever used.. but if that's their policy then so be it. I'm not too bitter but I just wish they would have let me send another $50 or $75 and buy a pack that I actually wanted. They did not acknowledge that request however.
> 
> At places like JBC seeds or Great Lakes Genetics or Deeply Rooted Seedbank, Irvine Seeds, etc.. pretty much every other place I've ever ordered with cash or money order.. they simply request a USPS tracking number to prove you sent payment and the stock is reserved. When paying direct with EG however, never once was I asked for a tracking number. I am so used to sending a tracking number to seedbanks that I even replied to the EG invoice with a tracking number moment's after I mailed payment and the email bounced back with a message that said.. "Address not found. Your message wasn't delivered to [email protected] because the address couldn't be found, or is unable to receive mail."
> 
> ...


That's weak. Don't see why they don't send you Popscotti. Sucks but you did get the Astro Pop, I would have loved to have gotten that.


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 25, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Dispute the incident with Build-a-box.. I recently spent $300 at JBC seeds and bought these two packs...
> 
> View attachment 5186863
> 
> ...


How do you normally store your seeds?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 25, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> How do you normally store your seeds?


Typically in individually labeled geocache vials labeled and packed with desiccant beads and then in a sealed mason jar kept in the fridge.

Alltho i may just leave these new sealed packs intact and put plenty of desiccant in the jar itself and also place in the fridge.

I have 10-12 year old seeds that I have been germinating lately that have not been properly stored. They were for a few years until I had that whole neurological issue I was describing. I found that Botanicare Liquid Karma helps the germination process on old seeds. I was getting pitiful 5-10% germ rates on these old seeds until I introduced Liquid Karma and my germ rates jumped much higher to around 40%.. on 10 year or older seeds that have been sitting in a toolbox for years after my fridge broke down.

Right now I have some old ass beans that successfully germinated & are vegging.. Bodhi Blackberry Lotus, Hazeman Cocoa Puff, TGA Plushberry, Guava 13 x Black Rose.. and a couple other gems going from that old seed stash. 

Deep in that old stash I have some Exotic Genetix Supernatural, Fire Alien Black, and Kimbo Kush. When I buy my new home I plan on digging into some of these gems.


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 26, 2022)

so my back stock freebie pack was Malibu Marsha ( Tropicana X Cookies & Cream F2 ) , Pretty excited for that Cookies n Cream lineage! So that brings this first time purchase of Exotic Genetix to Rainbow *G* , Dirty Little Secret , Lip Smacker and the Malibu Marsha! also got a 3pc of Sherbadelic


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 26, 2022)

This box deal makes me want to buy another one lmao


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 27, 2022)

Just grabbed Lemon Drip , Popscotti and Ape's in space for my 2nd box


----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 27, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Just grabbed Lemon Drip , Popscotti and Ape's in space for my 2nd box


I may have got a second one also because I have a problem.. 2 popscotti and another blackout bobby, with fritter glitter I think as freebie (don't feel like pulling out stash to double check) apple fritter x red runtz


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 28, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Well I guess Goudaberry is going to be the replacement. Not really what I wanted but his choices were take what's left in stock or get a refund because "Shit happens." Not really what I wanted to hear.. I even offered paying more for a pack I actually wanted but they would not accommodate me. Oh well.. lesson learned.. never pay via cash when ordering direct from them. They basically said since 75% of cash orders aren't fulfilled, they don't reserve the stock. I've never seen that happen before at any seed bank I've ever used.. but if that's their policy then so be it. I'm not too bitter but I just wish they would have let me send another $50 or $75 and buy a pack that I actually wanted. They did not acknowledge that request however.
> 
> At places like JBC seeds or Great Lakes Genetics or Deeply Rooted Seedbank, Irvine Seeds, etc.. pretty much every other place I've ever ordered with cash or money order.. they simply request a USPS tracking number to prove you sent payment and the stock is reserved. When paying direct with EG however, never once was I asked for a tracking number. I am so used to sending a tracking number to seedbanks that I even replied to the EG invoice with a tracking number moment's after I mailed payment and the email bounced back with a message that said.. "Address not found. Your message wasn't delivered to [email protected] because the address couldn't be found, or is unable to receive mail."
> 
> ...


I would've taken the refund and never shopped there again. But I can be petty


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 28, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> I may have got a second one also because I have a problem.. 2 popscotti and another blackout bobby, with fritter glitter I think as freebie (don't feel like pulling out stash to double check) apple fritter x red runtz


I got a problem too lmao I was thinking about getting Blackout Bobby but if I end up getting another box in 2 weeks ill grab that lol


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 29, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I would've taken the refund and never shopped there again. But I can be petty


But why tho over something simple like that. I mean you can't accommodate everyone. Like when a customer comes up for the fith time wanting a free preroll cause they last kept canoeing. Plus virtual cash beats mail in orders cause they had cash in hand to them before you're cash arrived. I understand the complaints 100%% 
What other seed banks you gonna tell people to go to.


----------



## slacker140 (Aug 29, 2022)

I mean is it so much to ask that if a vendor isn't going to reserve your seeds if you pay cash to at least post a message about that when choosing cash payment? I've had a different vendor do this as well and it's highly annoying. They even required that I sent tracking and money order payment confirmation through email asap so I requested if they can verify stock before sending payment and they ignored it. Then when I'm out the time and money sent to them the item is not in stock and they wanted me to pick something else even though I had that cash reserved for that strain and they already now had my cash. It's just simply crappy customer service is all.


----------



## MannyPacs (Aug 30, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> But why tho over something simple like that. I mean you can't accommodate everyone. Like when a customer comes up for the fith time wanting a free preroll cause they last kept canoeing. Plus virtual cash beats mail in orders cause they had cash in hand to them before you're cash arrived. I understand the complaints 100%%
> What other seed banks you gonna tell people to go to.


It's really not that hard. When someone makes an order you mark it off inventory. If the cash hasn't made it or arrangements haven't been made within a certain time the packs go back up. Accepting people's cash for stuff you don't have is some completely unavoidable ho shit


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 30, 2022)

im not disagreeing with you at all. im just saying you cant accommodate every little thing is all im saying. and yes i agree post it on the cite for people to be aware. i understand the points you are saying.


----------



## Have2 (Aug 31, 2022)

Ordered seeds from that breeder...

Strain : Power
Hermies: 100% 2 out of 2 phenos. (no light issue, perfect environmental control, no stress)


----------



## Griffon (Aug 31, 2022)

Archive and Inhouse have the same unacceptable issue, it's like a joke. I'm seriously looking for old school Super skunk or chemdog and other to grow REAL FEM untouch by frankenstein or Monsanto.. Barney farm assume that their genetics are just made with no real test, but they cost like 35$-50$, paying 250$ for 100% hermies or high risk of balls NEVER AGAIN for me.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 31, 2022)

Griffon said:


> Archive and Inhouse have the same unacceptable issue, it's like a joke. I'm seriously looking for old school Super skunk or chemdog and other to grow REAL FEM untouch by frankenstein or Monsanto.. Barney farm assume that their genetics are just made with no real test, but they cost like 35$-50$, paying 250$ for 100% hermies or high risk of balls NEVER AGAIN for me.


if youre ordering feminized you take the chance of getting a hermie. cause in order to make feminized seeds you must first make a normal female stress out to hermie and then the surrounding females tha were pollinated from hermie carry the feminized seeds but also the hermie gene. so my advice is dont buy feminized seeds deal with regs.. i understand dealing with males but males arnet so bad for your own persoanl growth and breeding.,


----------



## Have2 (Aug 31, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> if youre ordering feminized you take the chance of getting a hermie. cause in order to make feminized seeds you must first make a normal female stress out to hermie and then the surrounding females tha were pollinated from hermie carry the feminized seeds but also the hermie gene. so my advice is dont buy feminized seeds deal with regs.. i understand dealing with males but males arnet so bad for your own persoanl growth and breeding.,


Why do we have to level down and accept the shitty seeds the breeders are rushing to cash out instead of levelling the game up? They are selling feminized seed and ask pretty good money for them. Even if it's for my own growth, can I have seedless buds? As you said, it's for personal growth, I don't have K's to spend on seeds to finally get a plant I'll throw out because seeds are everywhere... 

Worst, hard to find regular seeds nowadays, if you want new strain, they always sell fem seeds... They won't share the male to preserve the lineage... So, who's to blame for having hermies? Us?


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Aug 31, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> cause in order to make feminized seeds you must first make a normal female stress out to hermie and then the surrounding females tha were pollinated from hermie carry the feminized seeds but also the hermie gene.


I always read in books that when you're reversing plants it is not releasing pollen from stress but from a hormone being blocked. I have not personally had more hermies from fems than from regs. For me it just seems like certain breeders use strains that carry the hermie trait strong and don't care because they love those plants so much or they sell well. Like I've heard Cereal Milk makes crosses that herm easy yet I still see a lot of them because of demand. I am not an expert but I didn't think that the fem part causes so many herms as it is the strains they choose to breed with. A lof of hype strains come from bag seed and that could add to the herm trait for sure.

I think a lot of breeders make fems for a few main reasons. One is a lot of home growers have limited space and keep to their plant limits, so to them planting regular seeds is a waste since half or more could be males.

The second is for the breeders because it is easier to pick the male (pollen donor) in fem seeds. You can just find two strains you love and smash them together. With regs you have to hunt a good male, which is a lot more work seeing as you actually have to grow out a lot of it's seeds to even know what kind of characteristics the males produce. I've had strains that range SO SO SO much in characteristics, so when picking a male you have to really know what traits it'll pass on which will take some time. Don't get me wrong I enjoy regs and still buy them the most, but I certainly understand from a business point where fems seeds is much easier for breeders.

There was also the trend of a lot of breeders that made both fems and regs to charge twice as much for the fems, or just give you half as many fem seeds as regs. This made them twice as much money for their fems so no wonder they prefer those.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 31, 2022)

I just recently had to toss like 20+ plants out of 40 ish fem seeds From Sin City at week 3 … few units in the dumpster from untested gear… on the flip side … the non tranny plants look really bomb and looks like a handful of legit keepers to sort through… I prefer to keep fem seeds to 100% R&D and never run them in my main rooms ever again … regular seeds … all day all night


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 31, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> if youre ordering feminized you take the chance of getting a hermie. cause in order to make feminized seeds you must first make a normal female stress out to hermie and then the surrounding females tha were pollinated from hermie carry the feminized seeds but also the hermie gene. so my advice is dont buy feminized seeds deal with regs.. i understand dealing with males but males arnet so bad for your own persoanl growth and breeding.,


Wrong...

When you use colloidal silver or sts the silver blocks chemicals in the plant that tells plant to produce female flowers so the plant produces male flowers.

It doesn't "pass" a genetic code for hermies.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 31, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I always read in books that when you're reversing plants it is not releasing pollen from stress but from a hormone being blocked. I have not personally had more hermies from fems than from regs. For me it just seems like certain breeders use strains that carry the hermie trait strong and don't care because they love those plants so much or they sell well. Like I've heard Cereal Milk makes crosses that herm easy yet I still see a lot of them because of demand. I am not an expert but I didn't think that the fem part causes so many herms as it is the strains they choose to breed with. A lof of hype strains come from bag seed and that could add to the herm trait for sure.
> 
> I think a lot of breeders make fems for a few main reasons. One is a lot of home growers have limited space and keep to their plant limits, so to them planting regular seeds is a waste since half or more could be males.
> 
> ...


It is hormone blocking. Not "stress" and reversing a plant does not make it create more herms.

That's not how it works.

Weird how I mainly run fems but don't see nearly as many herms as it would appear I should... lol


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 31, 2022)

Have2 said:


> Why do we have to level down and accept the shitty seeds the breeders are rushing to cash out instead of levelling the game up? They are selling feminized seed and ask pretty good money for them. Even if it's for my own growth, can I have seedless buds? As you said, it's for personal growth, I don't have K's to spend on seeds to finally get a plant I'll throw out because seeds are everywhere...
> 
> Worst, hard to find regular seeds nowadays, if you want new strain, they always sell fem seeds... They won't share the male to preserve the lineage... So, who's to blame for having hermies? Us?


i have never had any issue finding regular seeds from breeders that i go through. they will either have both options or one or the other for some selections. but wehen i run fem i always run into a hermie or two from whatever pack from whoever breeder.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 31, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Wrong...
> 
> When you use colloidal silver or sts the silver blocks chemicals in the plant that tells plant to produce female flowers so the plant produces male flowers.
> 
> It doesn't "pass" a genetic code for hermies.


idk i did a few google searches and even read the one on here about it. and to me it seems like the genetic would still get passed down by some degree, not saying it resulting a hermie all the time but it should be passed down somehow. to be able to say that it stops the gene 100%% nothing is 100%%.


----------



## ALPHA.GanjaGuy (Aug 31, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Wrong...
> 
> When you use colloidal silver or sts the silver blocks chemicals in the plant that tells plant to produce female flowers so the plant produces male flowers.
> 
> It doesn't "pass" a genetic code for hermies.


That's assuming the breeder is using sts or cs


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 31, 2022)

ALPHA.GanjaGuy said:


> That's assuming the breeder is using sts or cs


but even with those chemicals it should still show up. take 100 seeds and im sure a few will hermie. ones with or withoiut that being used


----------



## MannyPacs (Aug 31, 2022)

ALPHA.GanjaGuy said:


> That's assuming the breeder is using sts or cs


A very very high percentage of the people selling fem seeds use sts. Anything else is a lot more time and work



radicaldank42 said:


> but even with those chemicals it should still show up. take 100 seeds and im sure a few will hermie. ones with or withoiut that being used


A few... Sure. 3/4 and something is fishy


----------



## Aheadatime (Aug 31, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> but even with those chemicals it should still show up. take 100 seeds and im sure a few will hermie. ones with or withoiut that being used


You can't pass down external events through genetics like that. It's like saying if you topped a plant, and it produced the hormonal response to grow multiple shoots, then bred that plant, those hormones will show up in offspring in elevated numbers. It just doesn't work like that. 

Spraying sts on a plant messes with its hormones temporarily. If you were to spray a plant with sts, flower it out as a "male", reveg it, cut clones, then flower again, it would be female. The hormonal response wears off and the plant reverts to it's original state. You would have to genetically engineer a plant to get it to pass down the genetic coding to go herm.

If what you're saying was the case, then plants sprayed with paclo or any other PGR/plant steroid would produce offspring with crazy growth and yields, which isn't the case.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 31, 2022)

Aheadatime said:


> You can't pass down external events through genetics like that. It's like saying if you topped a plant, and it produced the hormonal response to grow multiple shoots, then bred that plant, those hormones will show up in offspring in elevated numbers. It just doesn't work like that.
> 
> Spraying sts on a plant messes with its hormones temporarily. If you were to spray a plant with sts, flower it out as a "male", reveg it, cut clones, then flower again, it would be female. The hormonal response wears off and the plant reverts to it's original state. You would have to genetically engineer a plant to get it to pass down the genetic coding to go herm.
> 
> If what you're saying was the case, then plants sprayed with paclo or any other PGR/plant steroid would produce offspring with crazy growth and yields, which isn't the case.


This 100%

Thank you, I totally didn't feel like writing all that out.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Aug 31, 2022)

Aheadatime said:


> You can't pass down external events through genetics like that. It's like saying if you topped a plant, and it produced the hormonal response to grow multiple shoots, then bred that plant, those hormones will show up in offspring in elevated numbers. It just doesn't work like that.
> 
> Spraying sts on a plant messes with its hormones temporarily. If you were to spray a plant with sts, flower it out as a "male", reveg it, cut clones, then flower again, it would be female. The hormonal response wears off and the plant reverts to it's original state. You would have to genetically engineer a plant to get it to pass down the genetic coding to go herm.
> 
> If what you're saying was the case, then plants sprayed with paclo or any other PGR/plant steroid would produce offspring with crazy growth and yields, which isn't the case.


i mean i guess i get it a little better now but to me still seems like youd have a cance.


----------



## Aheadatime (Aug 31, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> i mean i guess i get it a little better now but to me still seems like youd have a cance.


It's more likely that you're experiencing general instability. Seed companies use hype strains to increase sales. Hype strains contain alot of unstable genetics that are prone to herm. So you cross unstable hype 1 to unstable hype 2, you get a relatively high herm chance. It doesn't have anything to do with the breeding methods, and more to do with the genetics involved in the breeding. 

Ocean grown, for example, has a very stable alien rift line. It's not hype though. Vader (the head breeder) once tried to hype it up by crossing it into unstable stuff like cookies and giving out packs to youtube/instagram growers to generate attention. Suddenly, he was having herm issues. Wasn't anything to do with his breeding practices (which have produced stable genetics for years), and everything to do with the fact that he included unstable stuff into his genetic pool.


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 31, 2022)

Ended up getting Carmelita for my 2nd Box freebie , Malibu Marsha was the first freebie. More starfighter lineage yeahhh! as I posted this picture I noticed my Popscotti is a fem pack? Sheesh


----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 31, 2022)

4/4 of the popscotti cracked and has tails within 24 hours, they'll be up next after my T1000 x zkittlez, who are waiting for the flower tent to be open atm


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 3, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> 4/4 of the popscotti cracked and has tails within 24 hours, they'll be up next after my T1000 x zkittlez, who are waiting for the flower tent to be open atm


Nice my buddy had not great rates with the popscotti, think he only got 2 to germ. I got 5 out of 6 of the monkey berries above soil. All my compound pink certz popped and are above soil as well.


----------



## Dank Budz (Sep 3, 2022)

That's a bummer about your friend, not like those beans were cheap either, just checked after work and all 4 above soil. I've never ran any compound gear I'd like to but a bit too rich for my blood


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 3, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> That's a bummer about your friend, not like those beans were cheap either, just checked after work and all 4 above soil. I've never ran any compound gear I'd like to but a bit too rich for my blood


Ya I picked up most of the compound grape gas crosses discounted from glo when he was still up and running- I got good deal on them. I'm pretty stoked for the monkey berries...have a great feeling about this strain, should have a few terpy phenos with the strawberries & cream crossed up to the grease monkey


----------



## Loupey (Sep 9, 2022)

Dream Factory or Grand Master Sexy? Help me decide. Which one has the better terps/high?


----------



## Loupey (Sep 9, 2022)

Griffon said:


> Grand Master Sexy - 38 days in veg View attachment 5172445


How did this one end up for you? What kind of terps?


----------



## Fat calyx (Sep 17, 2022)

Hey guys, first post. Not trying to derail anyone. Trying for a side bar on my situation. Sorry but I’m a little upset and wanted to let you know what’s going on with my recent purchase of Exotic Genetix ; Next level . (Kushco OG x Scotty 2 Hotty)
I’ve popped 4 , and only one has popped a tail long enough to take to dirt. Two didn’t pop, and one just barely poked tail out.
All three of Another breeders gear; fire OG x Bubba popped right next to them. Has any one had problems with germ rates? I got two packs, and never this bad of germ rate in a while.
Sorry to be a bummer , but this is happening.
Always use the same germ process.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Sep 17, 2022)

Fat calyx said:


> Hey guys, first post. Not trying to derail anyone. Trying for a side bar on my situation. Sorry but I’m a little upset and wanted to let you know what’s going on with my recent purchase of Exotic Genetix ; Next level . (Kushco OG x Scotty 2 Hotty)
> I’ve popped 4 , and only one has popped a tail long enough to take to dirt. Two didn’t pop, and one just barely poked tail out.
> All three of Another breeders gear; fire OG x Bubba popped right next to them. Has any one had problems with germ rates? I got two packs, and never this bad of germ rate in a while.
> Sorry to be a bummer , but this is happening.
> Always use the same germ process.


whats youre choice of germinating for seedliongs? i always use moist paper towel and bag and stuff it between my wifi router and modem and in two days all seeds have sprouted and strong tap root.


----------



## Fat calyx (Sep 17, 2022)

Plastic bag wet towel seed between plastic of bag and towel, so I can see seed . Hang vertically in warm dark basement upper 70’s , virtually everything pops. Saw an old Gardner do it this way, and he got great results. I never do it any other way now.
Just Checked again and in 2/4 now.The remaining might be slow to germ. But I put little faith in new seeds past 48 hrs. These are a new drop basically from exotic. I usually am ready to put into dirt at 36hrs. So far, three fire OG x bubba, and 1of 4 next level, exotic genetix, are in the dirt. 
thanks for asking!


----------



## radicaldank42 (Sep 17, 2022)

Fat calyx said:


> Plastic bag wet towel seed between plastic of bag and towel, so I can see seed . Hang vertically in warm dark basement upper 70’s , virtually everything pops. Saw an old Gardner do it this way, and he got great results. I never do it any other way now.
> Just Checked again and in 2/4 now.The remaining might be slow to germ. But I put little faith in new seeds past 48 hrs. These are a new drop basically from exotic. I usually am ready to put into dirt at 36hrs. So far, three fire OG x bubba, and 1of 4 next level, exotic genetix, are in the dirt.
> thanks for asking!


you can also use hydrogen peroxide as well helps keeop the seeds cleaned and also helps soften then seed caseing makin git easier for the root to burst out. plus keep em white


----------



## Fat calyx (Sep 17, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> you can also use hydrogen peroxide as well helps keeop the seeds cleaned and also helps soften then seed caseing makin git easier for the root to burst out. plus keep em white


1to10 ratio for hydrogen peroxide? 
I’ve tried it before but don’t remember any results. I start popping more stuff right away and move on if it doesn’t take in a day or two. I bought two packs of Next level, and just don’t want this kind of disappointment to continue.
Maybe I’m expecting to much, but I haven’t had any problems like this until now, it happens to be when I forked out the most I spent on beans in a while.


----------



## Griffon (Sep 17, 2022)

Soaking the seeds in water for 5-6 hours before the ziplock/towel work very well for me. The towel should not over watered.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Sep 17, 2022)

Fat calyx said:


> 1to10 ratio for hydrogen peroxide?
> I’ve tried it before but don’t remember any results. I start popping more stuff right away and move on if it doesn’t take in a day or two. I bought two packs of Next level, and just don’t want this kind of disappointment to continue.
> Maybe I’m expecting to much, but I haven’t had any problems like this until now, it happens to be when I forked out the most I spent on beans in a while.


to be fair i do 50/50 and if its concentrate i do like three drops out of the h202 store bottle cause h202 is swtored better in a dark containor rather then the white one they usually come in. light degrades it. sodium percarbonate or whatyever powdered hydrogen peroxide is works the best for concentrates and is cheaper. and youre towel should be moist not soaked. also ive been told cinnamon helps seeds as it keeps bad things away fromthe seeds as well.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 17, 2022)

Monkey berries are moving. Fastest seed plants out of the other stuff I'm running my from rado and compound. Germinated these seed during the new moon...they just popped above soil around Sept 5 and here they are now


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 17, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> to be fair i do 50/50 and if its concentrate i do like three drops out of the h202 store bottle cause h202 is swtored better in a dark containor rather then the white one they usually come in. light degrades it. sodium percarbonate or whatyever powdered hydrogen peroxide is works the best for concentrates and is cheaper. and youre towel should be moist not soaked. also ive been told cinnamon helps seeds as it keeps bad things away fromthe seeds as well.


people tend to overthink germin' seeds....what has always worked for me is I was my hands throughly, grab some bounty paper towels wet them under my kitchen faucet, ring them out so they're not sopping wet but just a nice damp...throw seeds in...fold up wet paper towel and put into a large ziplock bag above my fridge, within 2-3 days tops I they have tails.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Sep 19, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> people tend to overthink germin' seeds....what has always worked for me is I was my hands throughly, grab some bounty paper towels wet them under my kitchen faucet, ring them out so they're not sopping wet but just a nice damp...throw seeds in...fold up wet paper towel and put into a large ziplock bag above my fridge, within 2-3 days tops I they have tails.


And contaminates can come from in you're plastic baggie which is why sprinkle cinnamon but there's other benefits can't remember.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 19, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> people tend to overthink germin' seeds....what has always worked for me is I was my hands throughly, grab some bounty paper towels wet them under my kitchen faucet, ring them out so they're not sopping wet but just a nice damp...throw seeds in...fold up wet paper towel and put into a large ziplock bag above my fridge, within 2-3 days tops I they have tails.


That simplicity almost always works and used to be my default but I've lost a couple of packs of seeds that were pretty expensive doing it without hydrogen peroxide. The seeds must have been old or super thick shells but they would want to grow mold around them LONG before ever popping. Paper towels were not overly wet either and good temp and swapped a couple times to fresh paper towels, just almost no vigor to them. Now I always soak for a day then put in paper towels with a little hydrogen peroxide and they almost always pop. If they dont in a few days though I just manually crack them open with tweezers and I get 100% germination. Never had any of the slow growing ones in paper towels get mold or rot while using the peroxide so I just do it by default now, I dont measure or anything just a little squirt from the bottle into the water.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 19, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> And contaminates can come from in you're plastic baggie which is why sprinkle cinnamon but there's other benefits can't remember.


Contanminates from brand new plastic baggies in a box? Are you talking about PBA's from plastics? I don't know.. I never thought of that when popping seeds I mean they just basically crack in the paper towel, dont think it would be a huge concern, i wear vinyl gloves when handling seeds though...I understand not curing bud in low quality plastics...when curing larger amounts I use food safe 5 gal buckets with gamma seals, they work great for curing larger amounts. Otherwise I use large glass jars. Got some apples & bananas in one right now.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sep 20, 2022)

I get my seeds blessed by a Peruvian shaman during their once-a-milenium seedbearers ritual festival, under the solstice moon as mercury is in retrogade, then I sand with fine grit Himalayan whetstone but only at a 32.3° angle and under 45.32% humidity at 24.5°c, but I have to travel to at least 65° latitude to do it. Then I soak the beans in freshly milked yak semen for three and a half days under far red spectrum ultrasonic heatwave. Then I get Snoop Dogg to kiss them and send them to a special seed bank lab in Siberia for their ultra top secret 4th stage germination program.

Super simple. Super effective. Works every time.


----------



## boundybounderson (Sep 20, 2022)

All my Next Level beans popped just fine fwiw. Shoot their customer service an email if you think it wasn't user error.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Sep 20, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Contanminates from brand new plastic baggies in a box? Are you talking about PBA's from plastics? I don't know.. I never thought of that when popping seeds I mean they just basically crack in the paper towel, dont think it would be a huge concern, i wear vinyl gloves when handling seeds though...I understand not curing bud in low quality plastics...when curing larger amounts I use food safe 5 gal buckets with gamma seals, they work great for curing larger amounts. Otherwise I use large glass jars. Got some apples & bananas in one right now.


yea theres stuff in that bag during its making air and such was blown in it who knows what was in that air etc. everything that you buy new has contaminates on it. and who knows how cleanthe factorys in china are that made the bags. lol or in the usa.


----------



## Have2 (Sep 22, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> I get my seeds blessed by a Peruvian shaman during their once-a-milenium seedbearers ritual festival, under the solstice moon as mercury is in retrogade, then I sand with fine grit Himalayan whetstone but only at a 32.3° angle and under 45.32% humidity at 24.5°c, but I have to travel to at least 65° latitude to do it. Then I soak the beans in freshly milked yak semen for three and a half days under far red spectrum ultrasonic heatwave. Then I get Snoop Dogg to kiss them and send them to a special seed bank lab in Siberia for their ultra top secret 4th stage germination program.
> 
> Super simple. Super effective. Works every time.


are you experiencing some hermies?


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sep 22, 2022)

Have2 said:


> are you experiencing some hermies?


Ironically the only hermies I've ever grown were Exotic seeds


----------



## radicaldank42 (Sep 24, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Ironically the only hermies I've ever grown were Exotic seeds


Must of been the yak semen. Must of not whacked the yak good enough off. Get what you put into it these days.


----------



## Have2 (Sep 24, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Ironically the only hermies I've ever grown were Exotic seeds


I'm 4 out of 4 seeds turned out herms! that is ridiculous!


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 24, 2022)

Wtf strain is that? And you were getting pistils on all the plants? Crazy


----------



## Griffon (Sep 24, 2022)

Not only Exotic, Archive and Inhouse also have a super pandemic of Hermies from 200-300 $ pack.., Archive recommend to clone the plant instead of directly put a seeds into flower.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Sep 24, 2022)

Griffon said:


> Not only Exotic, Archive and Inhouse also have a super pandemic of Hermies from 200-300 $ pack.., Archive recommend to clone the plant instead of directly put a seeds into flower.


What strains? Are you running fem or regs? People say the silver whatever prevents the Hermie gene from being introduced but you're making the plant Hermie to produce it anyways. So I believe you have that chance regardless. Another thing what's the environment like cause Hermie is usually caused by the grower not saying you did anything particularly bad but enough for the plant to be pissed off.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Sep 24, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> What strains? Are you running fem or regs? People say the silver whatever prevents the Hermie gene from being introduced but you're making the plant Hermie to produce it anyways. So I believe you have that chance regardless. Another thing what's the environment like cause Hermie is usually caused by the grower not saying you did anything particularly bad but enough for the plant to be pissed off.


 9 times out of 10 it's the grower's environment and they're too inexperienced to know any better. Typically, it's light leaks they're unaware of. Like door frames, light strips, grow tents always have light leaks, window coverings, green light during night cycle, and the list goes on. All the "clone only" mother plants used in most of these hybrids (sour diesel, bubba kush, purple urkle, cherry pie, etc) all will hermi given light leaks in the grow room. To expect the seeds made from them to not produce the same results, in the same messed up environment, is pure stupidity.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sep 24, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> 9 times out of 10 it's the grower's environment and they're too inexperienced to know any better. Typically, it's light leaks they're unaware of. Like door frames, light strips, grow tents always have light leaks, window coverings, green light during night cycle, and the list goes on. All the "clone only" mother plants used in most of these hybrids (sour diesel, bubba kush, purple urkle, cherry pie, etc) all will hermi given light leaks in the grow room. To expect the seeds made from them to not produce the same results, in the same messed up environment, is pure stupidity.


Well I've been growing for 2 years and had no hermie issues on any strains except a pack of exotic beans so who knows


----------



## Aheadatime (Sep 24, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> 9 times out of 10 it's the grower's environment and they're too inexperienced to know any better. Typically, it's light leaks they're unaware of. Like door frames, light strips, grow tents always have light leaks, window coverings, green light during night cycle, and the list goes on. All the "clone only" mother plants used in most of these hybrids (sour diesel, bubba kush, purple urkle, cherry pie, etc) all will hermi given light leaks in the grow room. To expect the seeds made from them to not produce the same results, in the same messed up environment, is pure stupidity.


My room is tight, and I've been growing for near 10 years now. I don't have issues with any old clone or pack of seeds. The reality is some companies produce more herms than others, period. Exotic is fire, but they've definitely been in the herm category for me. Blaming it on the grower is weak. The reality is we're not breeding these plants in a very well researched way, and because of legality issues, we don't know which genomes being passed on are responsible for herm tendencies. More research is needed. But yeah, some genetic pools are more herm prone even without environmental triggers.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Sep 24, 2022)

Aheadatime said:


> My room is tight, and I've been growing for near 10 years now. I don't have issues with any old clone or pack of seeds. The reality is some companies produce more herms than others, period. Exotic is fire, but they've definitely been in the herm category for me. Blaming it on the grower is weak. The reality is we're not breeding these plants in a very well researched way, and because of legality issues, we don't know which genomes being passed on are responsible for herm tendencies. More research is needed. But yeah, some genetic pools are more herm prone even without environmental triggers.


Considering 90%+ of the "highest quality" clones of today are all the direct result of accidental (ie hermi) hybridization, it seems the trait is inherent in the vast majority of today's gene pool. To expect any grower without university level breeding facilities to be able to "breed" stable progeny from hermaphroditic parents in just one or two generations of hybridization is literally asking the impossible. Genetic pools are not more "herm prone" randomly. There a specific sets of environmental triggers that cause it. Which are numerous. An indoor environment alone, or a 12/12 light cycle are completely unnatural to a cannabis plant, that is meant be outdoors under the sun. What you mean is that certain varietals are more hermaphroditic prone in YOUR ENVIRONMENT. Those plants that are prone in your environment, could be completely "stable" in 9.9 out of 10 gardens.


----------



## Aheadatime (Sep 25, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> Considering 90%+ of the "highest quality" clones of today are all the direct result of accidental (ie hermi) hybridization, it seems the trait is inherent in the vast majority of today's gene pool.


This is more true in some gene pools than others. Breeders who work with the latest hype x latest hype are obviously more prone to it in my experience. 



> To expect any grower without university level breeding facilities to be able to "breed" stable progeny from hermaphroditic parents in just one or two generations of hybridization is literally asking the impossible.


I agree, and never said this was possible.



> Genetic pools are not more "herm prone" randomly.


Correct. It isn't random. Figuring out which genomes are responsible will take alot of time, and in the meantime, some companies/genetic lines are more prone. 



> There a specific sets of environmental triggers that cause it. Which are numerous. An indoor environment alone, or a 12/12 light cycle are completely unnatural to a cannabis plant, that is meant be outdoors under the sun.


Correct, but wildly variable. Some individuals herm regardless of what we deem to be a stable environment. Others are stable until extreme stress is introduced, ie 95 degree weather or a few minutes of light introduced in the dark period. This variability is what consumers often complain about. It is not disputed that the more reckless the environment, the higher chance of herm incidence. But..



> What you mean is that certain varietals are more hermaphroditic prone in YOUR ENVIRONMENT. Those plants that are prone in your environment, could be completely "stable" in 9.9 out of 10 gardens.


This is largely true, assuming the "YOUR ENVIRONMENT" part contains drastic stress factors. But this is obvious. What it seems you're disputing is that certain individuals in a gene pool will express hermaphroditic traits regardless of stress factors. This is just basically genomic biology. Like freckles, or hair color, or having large spaces between one's teeth. Even 'high profile' growers like Capulator, Jungle Boys, Mitten Master, etc., will have to cull herms in an environment that is borderline laboratory-esque stable. My room's environment is automated, feedings are automated, sealed tight as a glove, and without any stress facors outside of manual techniques (defoliation, topping, etc). 95+% of phenos I pop from seed are without herm. 

But I'm telling you from first hand experience running 5 harvests a year consistently with 10 years under my belt non-stop pheno hunting, I've encountered plants that threw a pollen sac at every node from the top down at week 3 of flower, while her sisters and neighbors were growing normally. This is not 'grower error'. This was built into the plant's genetics. I've had plants that threw a random banana at week 8. I've had plants where the original mother would produce the odd sac, but her clones didn't express this trait. I've seen plants throw pollen, but it was sterile and didn't impregnate any neighbors. It's genetic variability, not grower error. I agree with you that many closet/tent growers are making errors unbeknownst to them, like light leaks, poor feeding schedules, over-training, poor environmental controls. But to say then that this is the only explanation in all instances of herm expression is foolish. Of course it also happens in more controlled, stable, professional environments that an individual will throw pollen without any unusual or extreme instances of stress. This is how genetics work. Especially when the breeding is being done as fast-paced and unscientifically as cannabis.


----------



## yell.fire (Sep 25, 2022)

anything exciting in any of the new red runtz crosses?


----------



## originalphenohunters (Sep 25, 2022)

Aheadatime said:


> This is more true in some gene pools than others. Breeders who work with the latest hype x latest hype are obviously more prone to it in my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that you think even a "perfect" indoor grow room is "stress free" tells me everything. There's nothing natural about indoor lighting spectrum, a 12/12 cycle, being rootbound, and a myriad of other un-natural factors. If you grow 100 seeds out outdoors and they are 100% fine with zero hermaphrodites, is that strain "stable", in a natural environment that it's meant to be in? Now put that same 100 seeds indoors and 25% of them herm due to artificial environment or whatever stress you have in your "perfect grow room". Does that mean the strain isn't stable, or that your artificial environment is causing instability?


----------



## Griffon (Sep 25, 2022)

back in the days the claim of garden turn into hermie was probably there but since 3-4-5 years, a very lot of people experience this and lost big. It could be a good indicator of a ''new trend'' directly linked with the way the breeders breed their genetics compare to the past, maybe the genetics implicated are simply not stable or other genetics related problem ??

Another phenomenom that i've noticed, the balls come from a special pods under big colas and not classical bananas directly on the colas like before.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Sep 25, 2022)

Griffon said:


> back in the days the claim of garden turn into hermie was probably there but since 3-4-5 years, a very lot of people experience this and lost big. It could be a good indicator of a ''new trend'' directly linked with the way the breeders breed their genetics compare to the past, maybe the genetics implicated are simply not stable or other genetics related problem ??
> 
> Another phenomenom that i've noticed, the balls come from a special pods under big colas and not classical bananas directly on the colas like before.


Having grown for over 25 years and purchased thousands of dollars in seeds every year since, and grown them all. Everything from Breeder Steve's packs in the late 90's early 2000's to the most recent hype gelato crosses. The herm trait now is no worse, or better, than it was 25 years ago. There's just more people actually growing the seeds out today. In fact, some of the stuff I grew from Amsterdam/Canada 20 years ago was some of the worst herms I've seen. But I don't blame the genetics, my rooms/knowledge/experience played a major role in that as well. Now having grown in pretty much every type of cultivation climate imaginable, and grown all these strains in all those environments, I can say that environment plays the most important role. Some varieties may be more "sensitive" in an indoor environment... Like Sour Diesel... but I also can say that I've never once seen a hermaphroditic flower on Sour Diesel OUTDOORS. Across thousands of plants. Considering cannabis, like all plants, is meant to grow outside.... I would consider Sour Diesel a "stable" clone....but sensitive to artificial environments. While breeders "could" select only for "stability from seed plant" in an indoor grow environment, that doesn't meant the most "indoor stable" clone is going to be the dankest. Most of the seed plants with hermi traits from seed don't have those traits from clone. So which would you rather get? Seed plant "stability" in an artificial environment? Or the plant that is the best to cultivate from clone? Getting both in a single generation of hybridization would require resources that 100% of today's breeders don't have.


----------



## boundybounderson (Sep 26, 2022)

It's why MeneGene, who is pretty universally lauded as a guy with solid/worked stock and a vast knowledge of the plant puts out packs with an outdoor-only label i.e. growing those strains indoor is too risky from what he's seen in testing, but outdoors they'll do fine.

Anecdotally, I've had bad nanners on one Exotic Gen strain and MeanGene's Mean Mug threw ballsacks across most plants. 3 bills a pack for Mean Mug too. Unfortunate, but pretty much how it goes these days. Oh yeah, I also had nanners on Amsterdam seed stock in the mid-90s. I didn't even know wtf they were back then.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Sep 26, 2022)

yell.fire said:


> anything exciting in any of the new red runtz crosses?


the cherry bang bang and he also has a unreleased section as well of strains that were never released. im looking into the double bubble red runtzxred pop


----------



## radicaldank42 (Sep 26, 2022)

yell.fire said:


> anything exciting in any of the new red runtz crosses?


another thing is ive been dabbling around the idea of electro culture


----------



## Aheadatime (Sep 26, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> The fact that you think even a "perfect" indoor grow room is "stress free" tells me everything. There's nothing natural about indoor lighting spectrum, a 12/12 cycle, being rootbound, and a myriad of other un-natural factors. If you grow 100 seeds out outdoors and they are 100% fine with zero hermaphrodites, is that strain "stable", in a natural environment that it's meant to be in? Now put that same 100 seeds indoors and 25% of them herm due to artificial environment or whatever stress you have in your "perfect grow room". Does that mean the strain isn't stable, or that your artificial environment is causing instability?


I didn't use the words perfect or stress free. Tbh I'm getting lost on what it is we're disagreeing about. Yes, indoor is artificial, and therefore includes more unnatural stress. Agreed. 

Sounded to me like you were saying 'don't select breeders based on herm rates, that has nothing to do with genetics and everything to do with environment'. Is that what you're saying, *succinctly*? If so, I disagree. In an environmentally comparable setup, some breeders genes are more prone to herm, and I'd recommend growers keep this in mind when deciding what to run.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Sep 26, 2022)

Aheadatime said:


> I didn't use the words perfect or stress free. Tbh I'm getting lost on what it is we're disagreeing about. Yes, indoor is artificial, and therefore includes more unnatural stress. Agreed.
> 
> Sounded to me like you were saying 'don't select breeders based on herm rates, that has nothing to do with genetics and everything to do with environment'. Is that what you're saying, *succinctly*? If so, I disagree. In an environmentally comparable setup, some breeders genes are more prone to herm, and I'd recommend growers keep this in mind when deciding what to run.


i have not ran into any herm issues from exotic. what strains did you run that gave you that problem? thats whaat im wanting to know.


----------



## Aheadatime (Sep 26, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> i have not ran into any herm issues from exotic. what strains did you run that gave you that problem? thats whaat im wanting to know.


I don't really have any specific issue with exotic. That convo didn't begin with me voicing an issue. I kinda jumped into something that was already going on. 

I've run exotic's cube crosses, triple OG crosses, and some of the cookies and cream crosses. The triple OG crosses gave me herms at a higher rate than the others, but I've gotten a herm here and there from almost any pack I've run from exotic. Nothing extraordinary, besides the triple og crosses. A few of those gave me the type of herms where each node is shared by pistils and a pollen sac. Was a real bloodbath lol


----------



## radicaldank42 (Sep 26, 2022)

Aheadatime said:


> I don't really have any specific issue with exotic. That convo didn't begin with me voicing an issue. I kinda jumped into something that was already going on.
> 
> I've run exotic's cube crosses, triple OG crosses, and some of the cookies and cream crosses. The triple OG crosses gave me herms at a higher rate than the others, but I've gotten a herm here and there from almost any pack I've run from exotic. Nothing extraordinary, besides the triple og crosses. A few of those gave me the type of herms where each node is shared by pistils and a pollen sac. Was a real bloodbath lol


damn man thats intersesting. i just ordered the juice x mint chocolate chip carmelita and dirtey secrets


----------



## Aheadatime (Sep 26, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> damn man thats intersesting. i just ordered the juice x mint chocolate chip carmelita and dirtey secrets


That's exciting. I've heard really good things about the mint chocolate chip crosses. Post it here if you find a keeper!


----------



## radicaldank42 (Sep 26, 2022)

Aheadatime said:


> That's exciting. I've heard really good things about the mint chocolate chip crosses. Post it here if you find a keeper!


i plan to. i plan to cross a ew things with pu-tang i got from gage green group.


----------



## Fat calyx (Oct 7, 2022)

Update on Exotic Genetix ( Next Level) 3of 4 are going. And, 3/3 fire x bubba all consistent. 
im not getting any consistency with the next level from exotic genetix. And, I’m really giving one of the next level benefit of the doubt. So 2/4 are really worth while. But, one Next level is a beast, and one Next level is the same size and consistency of fire x bubba.
I’m worried that I will get only one Next level. Prior experience ,running fems that are beastly, end up herming down the line. 
not all the time , but I’ve seen it enough .
Will post more in future updates.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Oct 7, 2022)

Fat calyx said:


> Update on Exotic Genetix ( Next Level) 3of 4 are going. And, 3/3 fire x bubba all consistent.
> im not getting any consistency with the next level from exotic genetix. And, I’m really giving one of the next level benefit of the doubt. So 2/4 are really worth while. But, one Next level is a beast, and one Next level is the same size and consistency of fire x bubba.
> I’m worried that I will get only one Next level. Prior experience ,running fems that are beastly, end up herming down the line.
> not all the time , but I’ve seen it enough .
> Will post more in future updates.


So to be fair I never run females seeds ever. I don't care what anyone says or whatever. But when you make feminized seeds you're stressing a female to make pollen sacs and then to pollinate the other surrounding females. Now the spray chemical says it won't pass the Hermie gene thru but idk about that cause life finds a way. But that's my belief. Have you ever tried running regs and using the males? For like more seeds or crosses?


----------



## Fat calyx (Oct 7, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> So to be fair I never run females seeds ever. I don't care what anyone says or whatever. But when you make feminized seeds you're stressing a female to make pollen sacs and then to pollinate the other surrounding females. Now the spray chemical says it won't pass the Hermie gene thru but idk about that cause life finds a way. But that's my belief. Have you ever tried running regs and using the males? For like more seeds or crosses?


Yes on the using regs. 
well actually, I just started my own breeding, or chucking.
I got my first round of seeds, but haven’t popped them. 
i recently chucked . 
Male runtz (tiki) x Apple Tartz
“ “. X Kushmints 
“. “. X. Lemon skunk x blue cookie 
“. “. X Bahama Mama
Male cheetah piss x grape pie x gushers
Chucked to Bahama mama and Booberry cookies (ethos)
I don’t have a lot of space , so I run a variety.
Running into males takes up to much time and my space. But I’m going to try it.
hope to find something good.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 7, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> So to be fair I never run females seeds ever. I don't care what anyone says or whatever. But when you make feminized seeds you're stressing a female to make pollen sacs and then to pollinate the other surrounding females. Now the spray chemical says it won't pass the Hermie gene thru but idk about that cause life finds a way. But that's my belief. Have you ever tried running regs and using the males? For like more seeds or crosses?


When you use sts spray it blocks ethylene and does not create pollen through stress. I know you said you don't care what others say but that's how it works. I've ran tons of fem and reg seeds and the fems have never hermed on me at a higher rate than regs in my experience. The strains chosen to breed with will have a much higher impact than if the seeds are reg or fem. For example Cereal Milk is supposedly a strain that herms easy and I've seen different breeders using it in reg and fem crosses and they all mention herms showing up in the seeds.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Oct 8, 2022)

Fat calyx said:


> Yes on the using regs.
> well actually, I just started my own breeding, or chucking.
> I got my first round of seeds, but haven’t popped them.
> i recently chucked .
> ...


Bro I'm gonna save you time find you're males and keep them in the smallest cups and then flower them for only a month. then buy a grinder with a screen grind up all the male flowers and collet the pollen store in a ziplock and store in freezer till use.but i did a island chill tagging. i taggged rainbow chip f2, goudaberry, and islnad chill itself. but i also do it outdoor so my plants start to acclimate to the u.p. weather


----------



## radicaldank42 (Oct 8, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> When you use sts spray it blocks ethylene and does not create pollen through stress. I know you said you don't care what others say but that's how it works. I've ran tons of fem and reg seeds and the fems have never hermed on me at a higher rate than regs in my experience. The strains chosen to breed with will have a much higher impact than if the seeds are reg or fem. For example Cereal Milk is supposedly a strain that herms easy and I've seen different breeders using it in reg and fem crosses and they all mention herms showing up in the seeds.


i totally get thats how it works. but my question is were dealing with plants who have been here longer then us. and to be able to allegedly block something that in its genetic code. and i believe that the plant would figure out to fix its self cause its been running the same primal genetic code for years. but again thats my opinion.not saying it does but it has a possibility.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 9, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> i totally get thats how it works. but my question is were dealing with plants who have been here longer then us. and to be able to allegedly block something that in its genetic code. and i believe that the plant would figure out to fix its self cause its been running the same primal genetic code for years. but again thats my opinion.not saying it does but it has a possibility.




Can't help but think of this movie when reading your comments lol

No doubt I think that the herm trait is an evolutionary process that the plant wants for it's survival and will always be in the plants genes to some degree. I just don't think that the plant is "evolving" from the use of sts spray by making the spray increase the chances of herms or at least if it is then it is not really at a noticeably higher rate. I've never personally seen that from my hunts at least. I think the herm trait is in some strains more than others (especially if one came from a bagseed created under stress) and which strains used for breeding has by far the biggest impact of all on herm rates. Some strains just want to herm more than others regardless if they are used in regular or feminized crosses. I'm sure we have many new things to learn about this plant though so who knows for sure.


----------



## Fat calyx (Oct 10, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> Bro I'm gonna save you time find you're males and keep them in the smallest cups and then flower them for only a month. then buy a grinder with a screen grind up all the male flowers and collet the pollen store in a ziplock and store in freezer till use.but i did a island chill tagging. i taggged rainbow chip f2, goudaberry, and islnad chill itself. but i also do it outdoor so my plants start to acclimate to the u.p. weather


Thanks for the PRO Tip.
That’s a great idea. 
I can muster up enough space for that for this tech.
Lol!


----------



## radicaldank42 (Oct 11, 2022)

Fat calyx said:


> Thanks for the PRO Tip.
> That’s a great idea.
> I can muster up enough space for that for this tech.
> Lol!


yw. anytimeeee!


----------



## radicaldank42 (Oct 11, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> View attachment 5210172
> 
> Can't help but think of this movie when reading your comments lol
> 
> No doubt I think that the herm trait is an evolutionary process that the plant wants for it's survival and will always be in the plants genes to some degree. I just don't think that the plant is "evolving" from the use of sts spray by making the spray increase the chances of herms or at least if it is then it is not really at a noticeably higher rate. I've never personally seen that from my hunts at least. I think the herm trait is in some strains more than others (especially if one came from a bagseed created under stress) and which strains used for breeding has by far the biggest impact of all on herm rates. Some strains just want to herm more than others regardless if they are used in regular or feminized crosses. I'm sure we have many new things to learn about this plant though so who knows for sure.


that actually what i was quoting the whole time. but anyways i get it but i havent ran into a herm before after my swith to only regs. but i will also say im picky in the strain lots of research on what i choose as well. but i do agree with you tho on that the herm genen is stronger in others then the rest and hermie ie a survival trait. and a plant will choose survival over everything else. like i love f1s


----------



## Modern Selections (Oct 11, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> Bro I'm gonna save you time find you're males and keep them in the smallest cups and then flower them for only a month. then buy a grinder with a screen grind up all the male flowers and collet the pollen store in a ziplock and store in freezer till use.


This is solid info right here! I do the same my friend A+

A lot of pollen can be collected and stored in short order and little space. Yeehaw


----------



## radicaldank42 (Oct 17, 2022)

Just got a box from exotic, i. Chose Carmelita, juicy Bangor, and dirty little secrets. I got power sherb as free pack and sugar puss for freebies.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 17, 2022)

Does anyone think these red runtz release packs will be around for a while? There's a few I want but want to get a few other things first.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Oct 17, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Does anyone think these red runtz release packs will be around for a while? There's a few I want but want to get a few other things first.


id order the oine you specifically now cause you cant rely on it staying for a while.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 17, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> id order the oine you specifically now cause you cant rely on it staying for a while.


ya for sure, I feel not selling out like crazy like mike once was...peak pandemic was peak for seed sales, definitely has calmed down a bit since then


----------



## radicaldank42 (Oct 17, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> ya for sure, I feel not selling out like crazy like mike once was...peak pandemic was peak for seed sales, definitely has calmed down a bit since then


yes but he also has a price drop on things its gonna be 100 from now on rather then 150. which i will says sucks casue i paid 300 for two packs of goudaberry but i am going to buy cherry bang bang. looks absolutley firreeee


----------



## iggy097 (Oct 25, 2022)

Just to jump on this thread I ordered the Power Sherb box (I have a grow journal going). First run in my new setup - autopots, new nutes, new lights. Have 3 Phat Garys, 1 Yaaas Betch, 3 Sherb N Sour and one Sherbadelic going. I think I was having some PH swings and low nutes at first. I dialed in the PH and upped my nutes (megacrop) - but two of the Phat Garys hermed out and had to be culled. 
The rest of the tent is fine (so far) Day 21 of flower.
Seems the Phat Gary cannot handle stress at all - I'm hoping the third one comes through. 
Herm issues on the first one showed up with balls everywhere on day 11 or 12 of flower. Second one showed up a few days after the first defol/lollipop.
Lots of pics in my journal for anyone that's interested.
This was my first run with EG - I was very excited to get seeds from a respected breeder - and pretty bummed that even a good breeder can be prone to herm issues.
Was just reading on reddit as well
Herm issue with Baker's Dozen crosses : exoticgenetix (reddit.com)


----------



## radicaldank42 (Oct 25, 2022)

iggy097 said:


> Just to jump on this thread I ordered the Power Sherb box (I have a grow journal going). First run in my new setup - autopots, new nutes, new lights. Have 3 Phat Garys, 1 Yaaas Betch, 3 Sherb N Sour and one Sherbadelic going. I think I was having some PH swings and low nutes at first. I dialed in the PH and upped my nutes (megacrop) - but two of the Phat Garys hermed out and had to be culled.
> The rest of the tent is fine (so far) Day 21 of flower.
> Seems the Phat Gary cannot handle stress at all - I'm hoping the third one comes through.
> Herm issues on the first one showed up with balls everywhere on day 11 or 12 of flower. Second one showed up a few days after the first defol/lollipop.
> ...


The herm gene is tricky I believe its not just from stress.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 25, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> The herm gene is tricky I believe its not just from stress.


Yes, they are usually obvious, you can’t miss them. They herm right out the gate everywhere. The ones people get pissed about that seeded their room b/c they they had no idea/didn’t catch it….that was grower error/stress for sure.


----------



## Runedizzle (Oct 25, 2022)

I’ve only grown one strain from this breeder, that being “Guicy G” and I’d have to say I definitely would like to grow more!


----------



## radicaldank42 (Oct 26, 2022)

eastcoastled said:


> Yes, they are usually obvious, you can’t miss them. They herm right out the gate everywhere. The ones people get pissed about that seeded their room b/c they they had no idea/didn’t catch it….that was grower error/stress for sure.


but can you 100% tell me that it didnt pass genetically. with the spray or not i opinion is that it is passed. plants have been here longer then us and you cant tel me a sprayy will prevent somthing 100%% that a plant has been doing for millions of years as a survival trait. That you cannot. Cause nothings 100%% hence why birth control isn't 100%% but thats my theory.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 26, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> you cant tel me a sprayy will prevent somthing 100%% that a plant has been doing for millions of years as a survival trait.


STS spray doesn't "prevent" the herm gene from being passed on, it just doesn't add more to the herm trait that is already there when being used. Every one of these plants have the trait to some degree and always will. With breeding you try to minimize it by picking good selections that show the traits less easily and breed them with more compatible strains. Even though they all have the trait, a stable cultivar should not show it unless under a lot of stress. Most breeders today though do not make stable stains and just pollen chuck chasing that hype so you will find a lot of unstable crosses.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Oct 26, 2022)

That's what ive been saying but thats not what im seeing. Research saying its not being passed thru, and that its all related to stress only and nothing else. 
But I have been saying that for years.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 26, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> That's what ive been saying but thats not what im seeing. Research saying its not being passed thru, and that its all related to stress only and nothing else.
> But I have been saying that for years.


Normally if there are herms it does come from stress. Indoor growing has a lot of stress that people don't think about too much.

Popular breeders today though are also just cranking out f1 poly-hybrids (many that came from bag seed) and sell them without rigorous testing. They make so much more money this way. I would have to imagine that type of breeding is only making the gene pool massively more unstable and some herms will show up from it regardless of the environment that they grow in.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Oct 26, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Normally if there are herms it does come from stress. Indoor growing has a lot of stress that people don't think about too much.
> 
> Popular breeders today though are also just cranking out f1 poly-hybrids (many that came from bag seed) and sell them without rigorous testing. They make so much more money this way. I would have to imagine that type of breeding is only making the gene pool massively more unstable and some herms will show up from it regardless of the environment that they grow in.


which is why i also preach about keeping a male for the reason to make it more stable or to attempt to acclimate it to the area. but as to its always associated to the grower i wouldnt say that is fully accurate maybe 80% of the time. but i do agree with what youre saying tho that the trait is always there.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 26, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> but as to its always associated to the grower i wouldnt say that is fully accurate maybe 80% of the time.


Personally I think this changes a little as the market changes. We are/were in a boom of hype from legalization, but I think as things go on people will start to appreciate worked lines again at some point. For awhile it was just a gold rush for seed producers and they had no incentive to work lines because people bought whatever was hyped. I think homegrowers that have a low plant count though desire very stable strains and the market will accommodate that eventually.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Oct 26, 2022)

which is why i still have seeds from sensi seeds. i got the famed hash plant and big bud seeds. strains that have been bred for years and not messed with. i feel like ther overloading the market with all these crossees so when we want the good crossees they charge em a arm and leg for it


----------



## boundybounderson (Oct 26, 2022)

I remember Big Bud coming around in the 90s. Never saw a good bag of it. 

Hash Plant is legit though.



LeftOurEyes said:


> Personally I think this changes a little as the market changes. We are/were in a boom of hype from legalization, but I think as things go on people will start to appreciate worked lines again at some point. For awhile it was just a gold rush for seed producers and they had no incentive to work lines because people bought whatever was hyped. I think homegrowers that have a low plant count though desire very stable strains and the market will accommodate that eventually.


Clones seem to fill that niche. Call it hype, call it the flavor of the day, call it whatever, but the market has proven that a constant churn of new flavors is the dominant force at play. Why? Because you get used to flavors and/or develop a tolerance to the effects and naturally want something new. Are home growers really going to gravitate toward an F8 of something they're already been around the block with? I doubt it.

The worst intersex I've gotten from beans was Mean Gene's Mean Mug. Balls on nearly every seed out of 10 I popped. I re-ran the best clones and got zero balls, but the terps were meh anyway so it didn't stick around. $300/pack with a "worked" pollen donator and nothing to show for it. To my tastes, sifting through packs of F1s is far more fun and rewarding. To each their own of course.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 26, 2022)

boundybounderson said:


> Call it hype, call it the flavor of the day, call it whatever, but the market has proven that a constant churn of new flavors is the dominant force at play. Why? Because you get used to flavors and/or develop a tolerance to the effects and naturally want something new.


The market has proven that today, but anything can change with time so who knows where it will go. I see what you are saying about new flavors, but I mean look how saturated the market is with certain strains. I find it hard to say people look for new things when I can find 4 or 5 major breeders litlerally making the exact same crosses as each other all trying to jump on the same wave and they all sell out. When something new does come out everyone tries to copy it and saturates the market with it. I had at one time 6 different strains that looked and smelled like gelato. I agree that people like new things, but right now it looks to me that most consumers are actually chasing the same old thing and not something new. I think fear of missing out is a major driver for sales right now. 

I do like to hunt f1s too though btw.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Oct 27, 2022)

boundybounderson said:


> I remember Big Bud coming around in the 90s. Never saw a good bag of it.
> 
> Hash Plant is legit though.
> 
> ...


i wouldnt say new strains cause other wise seed drops wouldnt be one strain that tagged a bunch, youd be crossing a few strains with a bunch or do controlled pollination with small clones that way with several males. but the market in my opinion is saturated with the main stream stuff like wedding cake, some sort of cookies, gorilla glue, fruity pebbles. etc. and i did i had a friend that his family all they grew was big bud, and it was gnarly sticky nuggs and smelled like pinesole, and got me ripppeedddd. same with hash plants. i want to get lemon hash plant or something along those lines.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 27, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> but can you 100% tell me that it didnt pass genetically. with the spray or not i opinion is that it is passed. plants have been here longer then us and you cant tel me a sprayy will prevent somthing 100%% that a plant has been doing for millions of years as a survival trait. That you cannot. Cause nothings 100%% hence why birth control isn't 100%% but thats my theory.


I don’t think you got the point or are even remotely close to the level of this conversation. The herm trait is probably in every living organism on this planet, including humans if it actually came down to it. No logical human would deny that. No respected member like myself would ever deny that. My point is that if everything in you room is perfect, you would have at least caught the ballsacks that took 2-3 weeks to form. If you didn’t catch that, then your room/tent is as shitty as your growing ability….by that I mean you aren’t putting the effort forward. It’s that simple. If you are a real grower, it’s not going to be a surprise, you are going to catch it immediately. The one that was doing it’s thang for three weeks….thats definitely on you since you didn’t catch it til week five


----------



## BeansfromtheGods (Nov 2, 2022)

Who's run the Bonkers before?

LemonTree x Cookies n Cream F2

Seeing how much stretch she has and overall profile via flavor


----------



## toomp (Nov 14, 2022)

Griffon said:


> Not only Exotic, Archive and Inhouse also have a super pandemic of Hermies from 200-300 $ pack.., Archive recommend to clone the plant instead of directly put a seeds into flower.


His Dosidos 22 is as solid as it come


----------



## toomp (Nov 14, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> That Rainbow Chip looks like fire. I ordered a pack of that myself.
> 
> View attachment 5186175
> 
> ...


if you had to pick one which one?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 14, 2022)

toomp said:


> if you had to pick one which one?


As of right now.. neither. I'll never buy a pack of their gear ever again. I'm done with Exotic Genetix. 100% regret publicly coming on here so many times and recommending them or giving that whole speech on supporting your favorite breeders and using them as an example. I'm done.. done.. done buying their gear.

I now recommend supporting a breeder with integrity who treats his customers like they deserve to be treated.. like Bodhi or Dynasty Genetics. Those guys are great. My advice.. Stay away from EG. He's a bad guy. He treated me like total sh*t when I went to him for help with a order problem. He called me a dick and basically said he didn't want my money, I'm not worth his time, etc.. all because they mailed my order to a wrong address... nope. I'm done.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 14, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> As of right now.. neither. I'll never buy a pack of their gear ever again. I'm done with Exotic Genetix. 100% regret publicly coming on here so many times and recommending them or giving that whole speech on supporting your favorite breeders and using them as an example. I'm done.. done.. done buying their gear.
> 
> I now recommend supporting a breeder with integrity who treats his customers like they deserve to be treated.. like Bodhi or Dynasty Genetics. Those guys are great. My advice.. Stay away from EG. He's a bad guy.


What happened?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 14, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> What happened?


I said above what I said.. and don't feel like getting into the nitty gritty details. It's a lot of B.S... but heres the summary.. basically they mailed 2 packages to a wrong address and accused me of being salty when I came to them for help.. insulted me, treated me like shit, even though I was nothing but polite. They went as far as to say their mistake was impossible because the mail doesn't take 2 days to reach me and denied re-shipping it despite the tracking number of the package they provided saying delivered to a different zip code.. Called me a dick.. I was forced to drive across town and hunt my order down at a complete strangers house and everything and even after all that... he never even apologized for the way he treated me or thanked me for playing detective and recovering the items that they sent to the wrong address. Instead they put me through a very stressful ordeal and closed my support ticket when I was successful in finding the package at this lady's house and proved to them that they not only screwed up but were 100% wrong in the chat by telling me that the mistake they made wasn't possible.

This is all I'm gonna say about it. It was stressful and nothing any customer should have to go through.. and never ever should a business owner or manager name call or tell a customer they don't want their business when the business was the one that caused the problem to begin with. Nope. Im done with them.

They can't tell me I'm wrong or lying either. I have the screenshots of the entire incident. 100% of everything that was said saved to my PC.. I've shown it to a few friends and they were all astounded the way I was treated.

Customer service is important IMO & they treated me like I didn't matter.


----------



## toomp (Nov 14, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> As of right now.. neither. I'll never buy a pack of their gear ever again. I'm done with Exotic Genetix. 100% regret publicly coming on here so many times and recommending them or giving that whole speech on supporting your favorite breeders and using them as an example. I'm done.. done.. done buying their gear.
> 
> I now recommend supporting a breeder with integrity who treats his customers like they deserve to be treated.. like Bodhi or Dynasty Genetics. Those guys are great. My advice.. Stay away from EG. He's a bad guy. He treated me like total sh*t when I went to him for help with a order problem. He called me a dick and basically said he didn't want my money, I'm not worth his time, etc.. all because they mailed my order to a wrong address... nope. I'm done.


im expecting a non friendly response here so dont feel guilty.

Which one was better


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 14, 2022)

That stinks, hoping my experience is better.


----------



## toomp (Nov 15, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Very nice. I'm a member on his Discord server so I just happened to be logged in at the right time when he announced it, as well as when the build a box deal dropped. I have high hopes for each of the packs you grabbed.. as I snatched those same strains up myself.
> 
> Check out Black Out Bobby.. it looks sick. Black nugs lol.
> View attachment 5183241


how was this?


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 15, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> I said above what I said.. and don't feel like getting into the nitty gritty details. It's a lot of B.S... but heres the summary.. basically they mailed 2 packages to a wrong address and accused me of being salty when I came to them for help.. insulted me, treated me like shit, even though I was nothing but polite. They went as far as to say their mistake was impossible because the mail doesn't take 2 days to reach me and denied re-shipping it despite the tracking number of the package they provided saying delivered to a different zip code.. Called me a dick.. I was forced to drive across town and hunt my order down at a complete strangers house and everything and even after all that... he never even apologized for the way he treated me or thanked me for playing detective and recovering the items that they sent to the wrong address. Instead they put me through a very stressful ordeal and closed my support ticket when I was successful in finding the package at this lady's house and proved to them that they not only screwed up but were 100% wrong in the chat by telling me that the mistake they made wasn't possible.
> 
> This is all I'm gonna say about it. It was stressful and nothing any customer should have to go through.. and never ever should a business owner or manager name call or tell a customer they don't want their business when the business was the one that caused the problem to begin with. Nope. Im done with them.
> 
> ...


Exotic definitely has fire but I've heard this about Mike. That sucks you went thru that, I'd be done with them as well...I'm mean let's be real the dude is a fucking clown and gets off to people pouring milk on each other. He's a fucking cunt


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 15, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Exotic definitely has fire but I've heard this about Mike. That sucks you went thru that, I'd be done with them as well...I'm mean let's be real the dude is a fucking clown and gets off to people pouring milk on each other. He's a fucking cunt


Huh?


----------



## bubba73 (Nov 15, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Exotic definitely has fire but I've heard this about Mike. That sucks you went thru that, I'd be done with them as well...I'm mean let's be real the dude is a fucking clown and gets off to people pouring milk on each other. He's a fucking cunt


lmao , I seen that too and I was like nope , don’t care about his exotic it is … pouring milk on people and what extent these kids won’t do for seeds…. Lol…


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 15, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Huh?


He would give people free packs of seeds if they poured milk on ones self or s/o on ig live or some shit... dude must have a bukkake fetish or something lol


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 15, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> He would give people free packs of seeds if they poured milk on ones self or s/o on ig live or some shit... dude must have a bukkake fetish or something lol


Lol that's pretty silly.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 15, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Lol that's pretty silly.


By the way im just having fun and busting balls, I don't really care if mike like fun with milk...I do remember people thinking that was a tad bit weird...myself included. I mean whatever floats your boat but treating your customers like shit is not fucking cool in no way. 

There's no denying exotic has some very tasty strains. There strawberry & cream and grease monkey crosses are heaters. I have some of those scotty 2 hotty crosses I'd like to break into as well as some apes in space fems.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 15, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Exotic definitely has fire but I've heard this about Mike. That sucks you went thru that, I'd be done with them as well...I'm mean let's be real the dude is a fucking clown and gets off to people pouring milk on each other. He's a fucking cunt


Yeah I'm not some kid or anything so I don't do drama. I'm a guy in my 40s who's been through hell and back with neurological issues and a past tumor problem... brain surgery.. etc.

I don't like drama either.. which is why I kept my mouth shut over the summer and didn't flame him or post about my experience.. I just wanted it to be overwith.. but then someone asked me about his gear yesterday on here and I just couldn't help myself.. I had to say something. Anyway.. after going through all of that, it really put a bad taste in my mouth and ruined whatever hype or excitement I had for his seeds. I bought several packs during the backstock promo and a power sherb box from a vendor that week.. and had a second pending order for another power sherb box that I was able to cancel after he called me a "Dick Bag."


----------



## howchill (Nov 15, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> I said above what I said.. and don't feel like getting into the nitty gritty details. It's a lot of B.S... but heres the summary.. basically they mailed 2 packages to a wrong address and accused me of being salty when I came to them for help.. insulted me, treated me like shit, even though I was nothing but polite. They went as far as to say their mistake was impossible because the mail doesn't take 2 days to reach me and denied re-shipping it despite the tracking number of the package they provided saying delivered to a different zip code.. Called me a dick.. I was forced to drive across town and hunt my order down at a complete strangers house and everything and even after all that... he never even apologized for the way he treated me or thanked me for playing detective and recovering the items that they sent to the wrong address. Instead they put me through a very stressful ordeal and closed my support ticket when I was successful in finding the package at this lady's house and proved to them that they not only screwed up but were 100% wrong in the chat by telling me that the mistake they made wasn't possible.
> 
> This is all I'm gonna say about it. It was stressful and nothing any customer should have to go through.. and never ever should a business owner or manager name call or tell a customer they don't want their business when the business was the one that caused the problem to begin with. Nope. Im done with them.
> 
> ...


Pm’d


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 15, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Yeah I'm not some kid or anything so I don't do drama. I'm a guy in my 40s who's been through hell and back with neurological issues and a past tumor problem... brain surgery.. etc.
> 
> I don't like drama either.. which is why I kept my mouth shut over the summer and didn't flame him or post about my experience.. I just wanted it to be overwith.. but then someone asked me about his gear yesterday on here and I just couldn't help myself.. I had to say something. Anyway.. after going through all of that, it really put a bad taste in my mouth and ruined whatever hype or excitement I had for his seeds. I bought several packs during the backstock promo and a power sherb box from a vendor that week.. and had a second pending order for another power sherb box that I was able to cancel after he called me a "Dick Bag."


No need to explain being heated dude, you had a right to be pissed and this is the place to vent about it.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 15, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Yeah I'm not some kid or anything so I don't do drama. I'm a guy in my 40s who's been through hell and back with neurological issues and a past tumor problem... brain surgery.. etc.
> 
> I don't like drama either.. which is why I kept my mouth shut over the summer and didn't flame him or post about my experience.. I just wanted it to be overwith.. but then someone asked me about his gear yesterday on here and I just couldn't help myself.. I had to say something. Anyway.. after going through all of that, it really put a bad taste in my mouth and ruined whatever hype or excitement I had for his seeds. I bought several packs during the backstock promo and a power sherb box from a vendor that week.. and had a second pending order for another power sherb box that I was able to cancel after he called me a "Dick Bag."


Yea, that's a shitty situation


----------



## bubba73 (Nov 15, 2022)

But….his box sets have peaked my interest ….lol….maybe add to my collection


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 15, 2022)

bubba73 said:


> But….his box sets have peaked my interest ….lol….maybe add to my collection


I ordered a back stock box this weekend. Kind of hard to pass up.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 15, 2022)

bubba73 said:


> But….his box sets have peaked my interest ….lol….maybe add to my collection


His $100 box sets are a pretty decent deal


----------



## bubba73 (Nov 15, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> His $100 box sets are a pretty decent deal


thats what I’m talking about , little hard to resist…


----------



## bubba73 (Nov 15, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> I ordered a back stock box this weekend. Kind of hard to pass up.


i remember not long ago he was asking crazy $$$ for his beans .


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 15, 2022)

bubba73 said:


> i remember not long ago he was asking crazy $$$ for his beans .


He still is on some I think, $150 a pack is a bit rich for me.


----------



## bubba73 (Nov 15, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> He still is on some I think, $150 a pack is a bit rich for me.


i remember when thug pug PBB was 80 a pack and now look what people are asking … glad I got that with some other of his stuff when I did …. But yeah 150 is a bit Rich


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 15, 2022)

bubba73 said:


> i remember when thug pug PBB was 80 a pack and now look what people are asking … glad I got that with some other of his stuff when I did …. But yeah 150 is a bit Rich


$150 isn't too bad but ya it's too pricey for 6 beans, if it s a legit 10+ beans that would not be bad. Don't like that exotic and in a few others are only doing 6 beans per pack of fems, went did that start becoming the standard?


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 15, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> $150 isn't too bad but ya it's too pricey for 6 beans, if it s a legit 10+ beans that would not be bad. Don't like that exotic and in a few others are only doing 6 beans per pack of fems, went did that start becoming the standard?


I noticed that as well. Pretty nuts.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 15, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> I noticed that as well. Pretty nuts.


Ya it's fucking stupid, I usually like popping 6- 8 beans at a time and having some leftover just in case. Noticed Rado, exotic, and solfire have went down to 6 for fems- is it really too much to ask to put 4 more seeds in a pack? I noticed the pricier pack like compound genetics still have 10+ seeds for their fems as they should seeing as they have tags of $250- $400 a pack.


----------



## boundybounderson (Nov 15, 2022)

I'm trying to piece that story together in my head. A package went to an incorrect address which was the wrong zip code but was a zip code to a neighboring town (same street address but different town?) and they said that shipping it to an incorrect address was impossible because it wouldn't take two days? I don't get it.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 15, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya it's fucking stupid, I usually like popping 6- 8 beans at a time and having some leftover just in case. Noticed Rado, exotic, and solfire have went down to 6 for fems- is it really too much to ask to put 4 more seeds in a pack? I noticed the pricier pack like compound genetics still have 10+ seeds for their fems as they should seeing as they have tags of $250- $400 a pack.


They can get fucked on their 250-400 packs, I'm sure they are wonderful products, but that's insane. Now legit 'elite cuts' that's a different story, I'm still not paying but I get the price.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 15, 2022)

boundybounderson said:


> I'm trying to piece that story together in my head. A package went to an incorrect address which was the wrong zip code but was a zip code to a neighboring town (same street address but different town?) and they said that shipping it to an incorrect address was impossible because it wouldn't take two days? I don't get it.


No. 2 packages went to a totally different address with a different zip code. I have a good relationship with the folks at my local post office and they actually provided me with the complete address of where the items were shipped when I gave them the tracking numbers. They were shipped to a different street name than my own in a different neighborhood. The street names were completely different than what I provided them. Also.. its important to state I place orders with other seedbanks all the time. I never have these issues.

I was told by EG that the tracking information was probably incorrect and even tho it said "Delivered" that it was impossible for one of the packages to have reached its destination in that amount of time (2 days after they had sent it) even though it had.. but when he was saying that, he kept saying.. theres no way it could have reached that destination and been delivered in "one day"... he was using incorrect data.. because it hadn't been 1 day... it had in fact been 2 days.. because that's what the tracking information had clearly shown on the USPS website. The point is.. facts didn't matter. Nothing I said mattered. They wanted me to sit on my thumbs and give it a week and see what happened. I reluctantly agreed but said fine.. we'll see what happens.. and then out of the blue it was like he snapped and went psycho nuts on me. I even apologized after his outburst and maintained composure and tried to be the better guy.. they had my money and I had nothing but a tracking number and a strangers address.

Is there anything else you'd like to know? I think I spelled out the story with enough details. Point is.. I'm done with EG. I don't care if they have fire. It's 2022.. theres a lot of fire out there. No customer should be called a dick bag when trying to sort out a delivery issue that was caused by the sender.

When they input an address from the actual order into their shipping software and it alters/changes the address to a completely different address and whoever does it, isn't paying attention and doesn't notice.. just mails the package anyway to the wrong address... its not the customers fault. That's exactly what happened.



Dividedsky said:


> His $100 box sets are a pretty decent deal




As long as you don't have a shipping problem or any problem at all. Cuz if you do.. you might get called a dickbag.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Nov 15, 2022)

im not calling anyone out at all when i say this, but why do people get all upset when people charge beans fror up the ass amounts now dont get me wrong ive been to some private auctions with gage green where the seeds go for 20000+$$ i totally agree when i say thats rich for my blood but at the same time youre paying for hard work and genetics that not many people have. to me its like the difference between walmart seeds vs heirloom seed. its not like that all the time but to me anyways.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 15, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> im not calling anyone out at all when i say this, but why do people get all upset when people charge beans fror up the ass amounts now dont get me wrong ive been to some private auctions with gage green where the seeds go for 20000+$$ i totally agree when i say thats rich for my blood but at the same time youre paying for hard work and genetics that not many people have. to me its like the difference between walmart seeds vs heirloom seed. its not like that all the time but to me anyways.


I can only speak for me personally, but I'm not upset or offended, they can charge what they like.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Nov 15, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> I can only speak for me personally, but I'm not upset or offended, they can charge what they like.


same. to me this isnt my work and if it was me and i put in all the work im gonna charge you what i feel is what i put in to it.


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Nov 16, 2022)

@MonsterDrank, Man, I really feel for you. Especially considering you were the original response to the thread creator in 2015 and purchased/supported his gear all these years.
I actually bought 3 boxes of back stock based on you initial mention of the deal back then. After hearing this, will be last, unless you tell us he takes care of it with you down the road.
This is the 3 sets put in one box and a pic of a poster. Exotic has his marketing game on.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 16, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> His $100 box sets are a pretty decent deal


As long as you don't have a shipping problem


Toadbreath1 said:


> @MonsterDrank, Man, I really feel for you. Especially considering you were the original response to the thread creator in 2015 and purchased/supported his gear all these years.
> I actually bought 3 boxes of back stock based on you initial mention of the deal back then. After hearing this, will be last, unless you tell us he takes care of it with you down the road.
> This is the 3 sets put in one box and a pic of a poster. Exotic has his marketing game on.
> 
> View attachment 5227080View attachment 5227081


Yeah I was a vocal supporter of EG based on earlier experiences in 2012. I've made a lot of thread posts talking about supporting my favorite breeders. I'm sorry to say that this just isn't one anymore. I'm gonna stick with Bodhi, Greenpoint, Dynasty, and maybe try some new things. I'm actually working on a Blackberry Preservation project now that will keep me busy for a while.. got some Bodhi Field Trip incoming too. Life's too short to dwell on things but I felt like venting the other day. I wish you the best.. if you get a chance.. check out the massive Bodhi thread on RIU.. Bodhi is super talented and has a cult like following for a reason. He also treats his customers like gold. Great guy. Fancy labels and packaging are great but ultimately it's the genetics and stability of the cross and quality of the plants those seeds produce that are most important. That's what Bodhi has always for many years been super on point.


----------



## Griffon (Nov 16, 2022)

Grand Master Sexy ( second attempt ) 16 days in flower. Hope she will not herm like the first one.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 17, 2022)

Griffon said:


> Grand Master Sexy ( second attempt ) 16 days in flower. Hope she will not herm like the first one.
> 
> View attachment 5227207View attachment 5227208


Nice dood....that girl is gonna be a monster!!! I would hit it with some more lollipoppin' at like day 21...that's just me though


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 17, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> As long as you don't have a shipping problem
> 
> 
> Yeah I was a vocal supporter of EG based on earlier experiences in 2012. I've made a lot of thread posts talking about supporting my favorite breeders. I'm sorry to say that this just isn't one anymore. I'm gonna stick with Bodhi, Greenpoint, Dynasty, and maybe try some new things. I'm actually working on a Blackberry Preservation project now that will keep me busy for a while.. got some Bodhi Field Trip incoming too. Life's too short to dwell on things but I felt like venting the other day. I wish you the best.. if you get a chance.. check out the massive Bodhi thread on RIU.. Bodhi is super talented and has a cult like following for a reason. He also treats his customers like gold. Great guy. Fancy labels and packaging are great but ultimately it's the genetics and stability of the cross and quality of the plants those seeds produce that are most important. That's what Bodhi has always for many years been super on point.


Ya MonsterDrank, EG lost a very good customer in you. You seem like a humble dude and I'd like to see Mike/EG looking how you were a huge part of contributing to this thread going back to 2015. I remember seeing Monster making some great informative posts right on the first page of this thread. Some of you probably weren't of age to grow then though, haha jk. Some people probably don't realize that these threads can really get seed sales going for some of these breeders, if people Google certain breeders and strains, alot of the as rollitup threads will pop up first when searching info. I remember the thugpug thread was nuts for like a year, people were posting on the thread and packs were selling out in seconds, it was pretty funny.

ps- and I'm with you Prop P of Dynasty genetics and Bodhi are great people by all accounts...I don't know about the collab bodhi did with Berner and Cookies though..


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 17, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya MonsterDrank, EG lost a very good customer in you. You seem like a humble dude and I'd like to see Mike/EG looking how you were a huge part of contributing to this thread going back to 2015..


Back in 2010-2012.. I don't remember when exactly but I was co-system Moderator of a large online forum seedbank called "The Seed Depot" that was before it went belly up and the admin/owner, guy in Spain went by JB, he unfortunately fleeced all its breeders and customers by holding a big sale and then literally taking everyone's money and running.. but before all that drama and the big heist.. things were bumpin over there. That site was amazing for the longest time. We'd get all these big seed drops from Bodhi, 303 Seeds, Pisces Genetics, Motoarebel, Sin City.. all the big guys.. it was a great time while it lasted.

This was back when Exotic Genetix was new to the online canna forum scene, seedbanks weren't as prevalent.. and Mike, going by the handle Exotic Genetix had a few packs like Supernatural, Fire Alien Black, Kimbo Kush.. I had a conversation with him and put him in touch with their admin and we welcomed him with open arms and sold his seeds.. then he brought along some buddies.. we had other Pacific Northwest area breeders like Thunderfudge, Kagyu, Red Eyed Genetics, Lemon Hoko... all come through our door right after.. we welcomed them all with open arms and I remembered having chats and talks one on one with all of them. Mike even sent me Starfighter f2s. We sold all their gear on the site back then. Lemon Hoko I think was going by or working with someone else under the label Green Beans. Red Eyed Genetics had some nice looking gear. It all was very pleasant.

I eventually grew a plant I found in Mike's Starfighter F2s for years.. it was a hell of a keeper. I eventually lost that plant when I was hospitalized for brain surgery and what not.. I loved that Starfighter and told everyone for years how amazing it was. I had a super frosty pink lemonade pheno that was super loud.. but here we are 2022.. I haven't tried to grow his gear or looked at it for a while because honestly I was not growing anything after needing years to recover from a Sepsis infection that nearly killed me after a bad neurological surgery. I survived but couldn't walk for a long time.. I wasted away in a hospital bed and lost a lot of muscle.. it was a horrendous experience. I lost my Starfighter keeper, my A11g clone, my Space Princess, my Chernobyl Golden Ticket.. lost it all. Even the seed fridge I had broke down. I was in no way capable of doing anything at all about any of it. It's only by a miracle that some of these 10+ year old seeds still germinate. My Blackberry Lotus seeds that I cracked in March of this year are living proof that miracles do happen tho.

So many years pass by..

So here I am in 2022 and planning to buy a new home in the very near future and I wanted to re-stock this new seed fridge that I bought.. I plan on doing some big runs upcoming soon.. I re-connected with all my old forum grow pals and breeders that remembered me and aquired over 40 packs of Bodhi's gear.. and some Starfighter backcrosses, Mac F2s, Mac crosses, and I thought I'd buy some EG gear too. I almost got scammed buy that Insane Seeds clone scam site when I tried to get a EG OMFG pack and that's how all this mess started. I learned that someone was posting fraudulent posts on Instagram posing as Insaneseeds and advertising the EG Power Sherb Box for sale.. I was able to thankfully recover the money I sent the Fake Insaneseeds site but I reported the scammers to Insaneseeds directly and to EG on their Discord. I struck up a pleasant conversation with Mike and told him about the scammers.. he didn't remember me at all. He then said he appreciate my love of Starfighter and said.."Hey I got some new OMFG seed line coming out soon, I'll throw u a free pack. Just shoot me a message when you see their release." I never did take him up on that.. & That's basically my only conversation with the guy until I had a order issue a couple weeks later.

I had 2 Build a box orders with EG and a Power Sherb Box order with a vendor completed.. and another Power Sherb Box pending at a Vendor. I had literally over $1200 invested in seeds from EG that week.. and a couple hundred at JBC seeds in EG seeds the week before.. None of that mattered tho. You'd think you'd wanna treat a guy who can afford to casually blow a grand on seeds when he feels like it.. with some sort of class or something? I mean I have been in sales before and had to deal with customers myself in past occupations, and rule #1 always was.. you treat your customers with courtesy and kindness.. so I didn't understand why I was treated like I was.

I mean I did buy all of these packs in less than a months time.. would have bought more..


A rep from his company was in a Discord chat trying to help me and I corrected her when she didn't see the obvious mistake that the shipping address I provided wasn't actually on the package.. and when she said she was going to help me and re-ship that's when another rep named Steve and Mike jumped in on the chat at the same time and before I knew it, I was talking to three people at once.. Mike said he was going to help me but wanted me to wait a week before he did.. his reasoning was.. there was no way the package could get there in one day, even though it was 2 days since they shipped... and then all of a sudden it was like he snapped.. called me a dick bag.. he was just like a whole different person all of a sudden.. he said he didn't want my money, I was gonna get a refund and he was done with me. I confused at the time, apologized and said I didn't understood and was being sincere.. asked why he was upset and he just kept up the same rhetoric saying he was done with me.. and he left the chat. It was really unprofessional and unpleasant to go through that. His other reps kept telling me to let them know what happened.. I of course didn't feel like I was going to get any assistance from Mike at that point so I tracked down my order on my own. It went to the most ghetto, bad part of town in the city that I live near. I fortunately was able to get package #1 and then had to go back the next day and get package #2.. it was a real pain in the ass.. I took photos of the packages with the wrong address on them and posted in the Discord.. "Hey guess what. I was right all along." I showed them that they DID in fact arrive and they DID have a wrong address on both. I posted proof. Mike never thanked me for doing any of the leg work or apologized to me. Instead his lackeys posted something like.. thats great, glad to hear it.. and closed the chat/ticket.. & that folks, was my EG experience when ordering direct. I even said in the chat to these Guys "Geez i was planning on ordering a Gold Box too." Obviously that didn't happen tho.. and that's why I'll never buy from them again.. and if anyone else had a similar experience and was led there from any of my past posts or recommendations.. I sincerely apologize.. because the guy I talked to in the Discord chat that day, wasn't the same guy I had spoke to who was very friendly and enthusiastic about cannabis back in 2012.. or whenever that was.

Anyway.. im already sick of talking about it. I wanna move on. It's all 100% true and unfortunate. There's other Breeders with fire who are better deserving of my time and money.


----------



## Raymond Knight (Nov 18, 2022)

I picked up a few packs when they were really on sale of more chocolate marshmallows about a year ago, they are all gone now, zero viability compared to a few years ago when I originally bought the strain, also happening with a pack I picked up of the cube a few years ago thats been in sitting in my seedbank, almost through half of each pack and cant get them to pop anymore.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 23, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> As long as you don't have a shipping problem or any problem at all. Cuz if you do.. you might get called a dickbag.


Just to put this out there, I had an issue with my order and they were great to deal with


----------



## gddg (Nov 27, 2022)

Has anyone grown gary poppins (gary payton x red runtz) ? I put 2 packs between wet paper towel for germination but I almost can't find any pics or info/reviews about this strain!


----------



## Dank Budz (Dec 6, 2022)

Threw a popscotti clone outside for the hell of it, somewhat a stress test, no water, not feeding or topdressing, just planted straight into the ground. So far it's impressed me and has good structure and a definite strawberry type of smell, decent frost. I'll post a pic tomorrow


----------



## RSTXVIII (Dec 27, 2022)

Stank House (The Soap x Bakers Dozen) Day 40.


----------



## VealTicket (Jan 4, 2023)

Dank Budz said:


> Threw a popscotti clone outside for the hell of it, somewhat a stress test, no water, not feeding or topdressing, just planted straight into the ground. So far it's impressed me and has good structure and a definite strawberry type of smell, decent frost. I'll post a pic tomorrow


Popscotti was probably one of the most resilient strains I've grown lately. I have a mother that I have literally tried killing several times and it just comes right back without any issues and handles any amount of EC I could throw at it. Huge buds but the flavor wasnt that great at least for me. I am going to try and run it again some day and see if I can get a better terp profile out of it.


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 5, 2023)

VealTicket said:


> Popscotti was probably one of the most resilient strains I've grown lately. I have a mother that I have literally tried killing several times and it just comes right back without any issues and handles any amount of EC I could throw at it. Huge buds but the flavor wasnt that great at least for me. I am going to try and run it again some day and see if I can get a better terp profile out of it.


Nice to hear, bummer about the terps though, forgot I posted this, that plant ended up getting smashed by a big storm, it survived actually but I ended up pulling it. I got the mom going in the tent right now as well as 2 other popscotti just thrown into flower 2 days ago. I'll post some pics of the mom once things get more interesting, only 2 weeks after flip or so


----------



## RSTXVIII (Yesterday at 2:57 AM)

Stank House ( The Soap x Bakers Dozen) Day 56 pungent smell.


----------

